# Der "Welcher Film Bin Ich"-Thread!



## Independent (28. März 2008)

Da die anderen Screenshot-Threads sehr viel Anklang finden...hier nun ein Spiel nach genau diesem Schema,- nur über Filme.

Ich fang mal an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (29. März 2008)

Hellboy?


----------



## Independent (29. März 2008)

Nein!


----------



## Jockurt (29. März 2008)

The Pick of Destiny


----------



## Independent (29. März 2008)

Auch Falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (29. März 2008)

Archimonde rot angemalt??? K.A das weiss keiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. März 2008)

gibts nen kleinen Tipp?


----------



## Gamerhenne (29. März 2008)

sieht ein bischen aus wie der Lord of Darkness aus dem Film "Legend". Aber die Hörner von dem ausm Screenshot sind etwas zu klein, als dass er es sein könnte.


----------



## Independent (29. März 2008)

Tip: "Volle Kanne Hoschi!"

...ich glaub damit hab ichs fast verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. März 2008)

hoshis verrückte reise? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  k.a 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. März 2008)

Bill und Teds verrückte Reise durch die Zeit?

Kann mich aber nicht entsinnen dass dort ein Teufel vorkam.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (29. März 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Bill und Teds verrückte Reise durch die Zeit?



Wenns das nicht ist isses wohl Bill & Ted’s verrückte Reise in die Zukunft ^^


----------



## Independent (30. März 2008)

Stimmt!

Bill und Teds Reise in die Zukunft


Du bist dran! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (30. März 2008)

Los ich will Raten! Irgend jemand der n Screenshot am Start hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. März 2008)

Ich bin mal so frei einen neune Film reinzustellen. 
Den sollte/muss eigentlich jeder kennen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (30. März 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Den sollte/muss eigentlich jeder kennen.



Das Bild kommt mir unglaublich bekannt vor, aber welcher Film das sein könnte ...


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2008)

Das Tagebuch der Anne Frank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich habe keine ahnung aber vllt stimmts war jedenfalls mein erster gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. März 2008)

Nope, Anne Frank ist es nicht.

Zwei kleine Tips.

1. Wenn der Hauptcharakter im Bild wäre hätte es jeder auf anhieb erkannt.
2. Die Dame macht gleich was mit ihrer Augenpartie.


----------



## Bankchar (30. März 2008)

Indiana Jones, welcher Teil weiß ich allerdings net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Achja, falls es richtig ist kann ruhig jemand anderes ein Bild reinmachen, bin zu faul ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. März 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Indiana Jones



Korrekt, ist der erste Teil bzw Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. März 2008)

Boah ich hab keine Ahnung würd auf Schule tippen aber das kann eigendlich garnicht richtig sein, von daher.. ^^


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Indiana Jones, welcher Teil weiß ich allerdings net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OK!

Eigentlich recht einfach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (30. März 2008)

Black Hawk Down ?

Edit : Das von Alanium weiß ich net^^


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Hey, meins war eher!!


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Black Hawk Down ?



Richtig, aber leider darfst du nicht. Die über mir war schneller, schuldige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

^^


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> OK!
> 
> Eigentlich recht einfach.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bankchar (30. März 2008)

Ja sry, hab das Bild i-wie am Anfang net gesehn ^^'


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Ja sry, hab das Bild i-wie am Anfang net gesehn ^^'



Ja, war bei mir auch.. wuste nicht ob ich es jetzt wegmachen soll oder nicht.. oder doch.. aber.. naja.


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Einfach jetzt meins raten.^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. März 2008)

Pans Labyrinth


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Damn, das ging schnell!^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. März 2008)

War ja auch einfach^^
vorrausgesetzt natürlich man hat den Film gesehen.

Ich hab aber grad nix zur hand deswegen richte ich das Wort an den ersten der "hier" schreit.

Und das Wort hat die ehrenwerte Signorina Senior Junior.


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

HIER!

Moment... hab's gleich...

*kram*

Hier!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (30. März 2008)

Kannste das pic i-wie größer machen ?^^ wenn ich draufklicke komm ich nur auf imageshack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Das is' so klein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (30. März 2008)

Die Blaue Lagune?


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Nein.


----------



## Ähmm (30. März 2008)

Der weiße Hai?


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Nein.


----------



## Bankchar (30. März 2008)

Gib mal ein Tip ^^


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Sie ist in der Heia... Kannste lang warten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (31. März 2008)

Also... Tipp...

Spielt gleichzeitig im Mittelalter (zur Zeit der *Kreuzzüge*) und in unserer Zeit... Der Junge ist die Hauptfigur.

Mehr gibbet nicht!


----------



## Bankchar (31. März 2008)

Hm..weiß ich immer noch nicht xD


----------



## Alanium (31. März 2008)

Naja, ist glaub ich recht unbekannt.^^

Lief aber im Kino!!!!!111einszweielf


----------



## Bankchar (31. März 2008)

Da war ich bestimmt noch net auf der Welt xPP  

Naja ich geh nu pennen, vllt hab ich ja im Traum ne Vision und weiß welcher Film gemeint ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShaPhan (31. März 2008)

vielleicht "Kreuzzug in Jeans" ??


----------



## Besieger (31. März 2008)

timeline


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> HIER!
> 
> Moment... hab's gleich...
> 
> ...




irgendwie schaut das aus wie pearl harbor .. der langweilig laber teil ^^ kp was das für ein spast ist^^
edit meint: text gelesen .. mitelalter Oo ich hab im hintergrund ein kreuzschiff gesehen hab ich gedacht .. hmm er ist hauptfigur .. der film muss langweilig gewesen sein ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (31. März 2008)

Königreich der Himmel?


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Königreich der Himmel?



da war orlando bloom oder so in der hauptrolle ^^


----------



## Alanium (31. März 2008)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> vielleicht "Kreuzzug in Jeans" ??



*BING!* Der Kandidat gewinnt 100 Gummipunkte, einen Steinlutscher und die Erlaubnis zum Posten des nächsten Screens!

ShaPhan, the stage is yours!


----------



## K0l0ss (31. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da war orlando bloom oder so in der hauptrolle ^^



Achja, der Sohnemann da oben sollte ja Hauptdarsteller sein, total vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ja Orlando war Hauptrolle.


----------



## Duni (31. März 2008)

Da hier anscheinend kein neuer Screen gepostet wird, nehm ich mir mal die Freiheit und poste einen.
Also, welcher Film ist das?


----------



## Bankchar (31. März 2008)

Coyote Ugly

Aber da ich zu faul bin mir ein Film aus zu suchen, kann es ruhig der nächste machen^^


----------



## Duni (31. März 2008)

Richtig.
Naja, war auch relativ einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duni (31. März 2008)

Bin mal so frei und poste direkt das Nächste.


----------



## Alanium (31. März 2008)

Evan allmächtig... Oder der andere?


----------



## Duni (31. März 2008)

Evan allmächtig.
Du bist dran.


----------



## Alanium (31. März 2008)

*freu* 

Einen Moment...

So, hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (31. März 2008)

Aber bitte nicht wieder so schwer ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. März 2008)

ist das Juliette Lewis?


----------



## Alanium (31. März 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. März 2008)

Doch ich glaube schon dass das die Juliette ist^^
Und der Film müsste dann "Ganz normal verliebt" bzw "The other Sister" sein.

wenn nicht lügt tele5.


----------



## Alanium (31. März 2008)

Achso...^^ 
Sorry! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja, du hast Recht... 
Vertan...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The stage is yours, Thorrak Dun Morogh!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. März 2008)

Okidoki, Momentchen mal...

sodele, sollte einfach sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (1. April 2008)

hmmm, keine Lösung, noch nicht mal Vorschläge.

Da ich allerdings nicht derjenige sein will der solche (meiner Meinung sehr unterhaltsame) Forenspielchen hat sterben lassen, löse ich mal auf:

Das war "Einer flog über das Kuckucksnest"

Jetzt darf jemand anders die Sense schwingen.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. April 2008)

vllt hätt ichs gewusst. habs aber eben erst gesehen. nun denn mach ich ma weiter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (2. April 2008)

Donnie Darko? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Donnie Darko?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hell yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (2. April 2008)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So hier mal ein Insider:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...wie ich halt Donny Darko nur an der Frisur von hinten erkannt habe (Jake Gyllenhal), weil an die Szene konnt ich mich net mehr errinern;-)

EDIT: Auflösung morgen früh..wegen Arbeit,Arbeit!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. April 2008)

bei dem Hund unten rechts muss ich an Rowdy aus Scrubs denken.

Das war aaber auch schon alles was mir dazu einfällt.


----------



## Qonix (2. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> bei dem Hund unten rechts muss ich an Rowdy aus Scrubs denken.


LOL  stimmt genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sieht nach ner Junggesellenbude aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> sieht nach ner Junggesellenbude aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Wandschmuck spricht dagegen. Welcher Jungeselle hängt sich Geweihe und Pistolen an die Wand? Für mich sieht das aus wie die Wohnung meiner Großmutter, in der ein paar Punks herumstehen.


----------



## -PuRity- (2. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Der Wandschmuck spricht dagegen. Welcher Jungeselle hängt sich Geweihe und Pistolen an die Wand? Für mich sieht das aus wie die Wohnung meiner Großmutter, in der ein paar Punks herumstehen.




Das du auch immer jeden Post widerlegen musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Pauschalisierung und Übertreibung beabsichtigt)

Ich kenne den Film da soll mir sonst der linke Arm abfallen... aber ich fällt der Titel nicht ein und ich werde mir des Bild nicht weiter antun weil ich sonst durchdreh .. argh.. ich kenn den doch!


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Das du auch immer jeden Post widerlegen musst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kann nichts dafür, dass man mir immer wieder die Gelegenheit dazu bietet.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


könnte sein dass die szene nur im director's cut is. aber trotzdem angucken und rausfinden!!!!!!!

zum bild: ka


----------



## Independent (3. April 2008)

Kleiner Tip: Spielt im England zur Zeit der Oi-Szene. Isn n Drama...

Naja vielleicht war das auch zu schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (3. April 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




this is england?


----------



## Independent (3. April 2008)

This is Right 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du bist dran Vreen!


----------



## Ennia (4. April 2008)

ich mach dann mal weiter... zugegeben ist nicht einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (4. April 2008)

Die Tür der Versuchung?

Edit: Wenn's richtig ist (wovon ich ausgehe *g*) - ich bin heute erst spät zuhause, also wäre das nächste Bild ffa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (4. April 2008)

Nagut, da ich weiß, daß meine Lösung richtig ist...

Hier das nächste Bild. Leider ein wenig klein, aber da ließ sich auf Anhieb leider nix dran tun...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Film ist zwar genial, aber nicht wirklich populär, deswegen gibt's noch einen zusätzlichen Tipp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Story basiert auf einer wirklichen Begebenheit und erzählt die Geschichte von jemandem, der später (nach den Ereignissen im Film) das erste mal 14 Monate inhaftiert wurde ohne Anklageerhebung (in den Staaten ist das eben möglich) und später dann nochmal 2 Jahre ohne Verhandlung und 4 1/2 Jahre ohne Kautionsverhandlung inhaftiert wurde... 

So, das sollte als Tipp erstmal reichen denke ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (4. April 2008)

schonmal gesehen,aber mir fällt der titel nicht ein -.-


----------



## Dalmus (5. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> schonmal gesehen,aber mir fällt der titel nicht ein -.-


Tipp: Es geht um einen Hacker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fürchte das war schon ein Tipp zuviel.^^


----------



## Jácks (5. April 2008)

mhhhhhhpf scheiße wie heißt der denn nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (5. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> mhhhhhhpf scheiße wie heißt der denn nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja komm, zur Not ist Google Dein Freund. Wieviele Hacker gibt's schon die jahrelang ohne Anklage festgehalten wurden? Man muß ja kein Terrorist sein um monatelang ohne Anklage einfach in Einzelhaft eingekerkert zu werden. 

Hat man den Namen des Typen, um den es geht, googelt man sich fix zum Filmtitel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minousch (5. April 2008)

der film dürfte "Takedown"  bzw. "Hackers 2" aus dem Jahr 2000 sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der Held des Films heißt im Rl   Kevin Midnick ^^

ich versuch mal ein neues rätsel ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist nicht schwer


----------



## Dalmus (5. April 2008)

Jupp, Takedown ist natürlich richtig.
Den neuen Film kenn ich nicht... Tanzfilme sind nicht mein Ding. *g*


----------



## Sabos (6. April 2008)

Step up to the streets?


----------



## Xamthys (6. April 2008)

Sabos schrieb:


> Step up to the streets?



Ich würd auch step up sagen... (Übrigens ist Teil 1 ein toller Film)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (6. April 2008)

jap würde auch sagen step up.Man ey Hackers 2 dachte ich zuerst aber ich wollte es nicht schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minousch (6. April 2008)

Step up   (Teil 1) ist natürlich richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (6. April 2008)

Wenn niemand postet mach ichs halt, ist relativ einfach weil ich die Stelle ziemlich prägend finde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2008)

den kenn ich nich aber den will ich kennen. das bild sieht viel versprechend aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (6. April 2008)

Das is Hot Fuzz! Kann ich nur empfehlen... mit Simon Pegg und den Dicken aus Shaun of the Dead 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok jetz ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (7. April 2008)

Louis und seine ausserirdischen Kohlköpfe?

Bin mir nicht wirklich sicher...aber raten schadet ja nichts xD


----------



## Independent (7. April 2008)

Richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Filmzitat(!?)
"Nun plärre mal nich so rum du alter Affe...Furz mir lieber was vor!"

Du bist dran!


----------



## mayaku (7. April 2008)

Yööööööö!

Mal was schweres:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2008)

Ich tippe mal der kleine ist die Hauptfigur aber das hab ich echt noch nie gesehen. Wie alt ist der denn?


----------



## b1ubb (7. April 2008)

ich finde den kleinen schon mal sooo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das kann ja nur eine komödie sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
need den film !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (7. April 2008)

hinter dem horizont?

ach ja, sry dalmus, ich konnte bis heute leider nicht mehr online gehen, tür der versuchung wird wohl stimmen, kenne ihn nur unter "door in the floor".


----------



## mayaku (8. April 2008)

Oh, ich glaube, der war so aus den 80ern.

Tipp: Deutscher Film.


Ich glaube, den kennt echt keiner?

Sonst als Ersatz ein Film, der mich sehr an den anderen erinnert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. April 2008)

das Bild funzzt bei mir nicht


----------



## mayaku (8. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann vielleicht ja das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. April 2008)

irgend ein Fight Film    Mortal Kombet?


----------



## mayaku (8. April 2008)

Ne...voll nicht ^^

Noch ein Tipp



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (8. April 2008)

ist das "The Cell" ?


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2008)

wieso gibst du den Tip deutscher Film?das ist doch kein deutscher Film.und aus den 80ern ist der schon gar nicht...
der Film ist amerikanischer Machart,mit Jennifer Lopez und heisst The Cell und ist aus dem Jahr 2000.also falschere Tips konntest du ja gar nicht geben...
der Film ist ein Horrorfilm.ein Psychotrip in die Seele eines Massenmörders.durch eine Maschine gelingt es einer Psychotherapeutin(Jennifer Lopez,wie immer sehr sexy) in die Gedankenwelt eines Massenmörders zu gelangen.sehr schräg auf jedenfall und mit surrealen Aufnahmen nur so gespickt, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist...


----------



## Alion (8. April 2008)

Ok ich habe nochmals nachgeguckt. Es ist zu 99.99% The Cell. 
Hier ein Bild aus dem Film. fast das gleiche wie oben, nur andere Perspektive.
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm2304153856/tt0209958 
_______________________________________________________________________________
Und weil es so schön ist mache ich gleich mal weiter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte recht einfach sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2008)

jo,leicht Full Metal Jacket...kann leider keine Bilder reinsetzen um weiterzumachen...


----------



## Alion (8. April 2008)

röschtisch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,leicht Full Metal Jacket...kann leider keine Bilder reinsetzen um weiterzumachen...


 dann würde ich sagen Freirunde


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2008)

ich aber ^^
tipps braucht es sicher keine



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2008)

sieht aus wie ein Intro oder Zwischensequenz von einem PC-Spiel...vielleicht Starcraft???


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ein Intro oder Zwischensequenz von einem PC-Spiel...vielleicht Starcraft???



nope .. 

wenn ich zuviel sag wissen es die meisten ..


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2008)

dann bestimmt von Final Fantasy...Folge kann ich net sagen.gibt ja schon etliche davon


----------



## Dalmus (8. April 2008)

Da es wirklich eher wie eine Zwischensequenz aussieht, einfach mal ein Schuss ins Blaue von mir: Die Verfilmung von Wing Commander?
Hab den Film nicht gesehen. *schäm*


----------



## Independent (8. April 2008)

Ich tippe auf Final Fantasy!

Remember...keine Videospiele!-Filme


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. April 2008)

Starship Troopers 2, 3, 4, ...?


----------



## mayaku (9. April 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wieso gibst du den Tip deutscher Film?das ist doch kein deutscher Film.und aus den 80ern ist der schon gar nicht...
> der Film ist amerikanischer Machart,mit Jennifer Lopez und heisst The Cell und ist aus dem Jahr 2000.also falschere Tips konntest du ja gar nicht geben...
> der Film ist ein Horrorfilm.ein Psychotrip in die Seele eines Massenmörders.durch eine Maschine gelingt es einer Psychotherapeutin(Jennifer Lopez,wie immer sehr sexy) in die Gedankenwelt eines Massenmörders zu gelangen.sehr schräg auf jedenfall und mit surrealen Aufnahmen nur so gespickt, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist...




Bevor hier gemeckert wird: Schau mal richtig, dann siehst Du, dass mein ERSTES Bil aus "Taxandria" stammt! Der war, soweit ich weiß, ein deutscher Film!

"The Cell" ist mein Ersatzfilm gewesen und aus ihm stammten die restlichen Bilder, da ich davon ausging, dass "Taxandria" sowieso keiner kennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meimeimei...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. April 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Final Fantasy!
> 
> Remember...keine Videospiele!-Filme



Das ist der Film "Final Fantasy" doch garnicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (9. April 2008)

Das weis ich aber jemand hatte vorhin geschrieben, dass er auf irgendeine CutScene aus dem Spiel Tippt.


----------



## derpainkiller (9. April 2008)

Wenn jemand den Film kenn pls per PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erinnert mich irgendwie an das Spiel "Marvel Ultimate Alliance"


----------



## Klunker (9. April 2008)

A) Es gibt 2 FF Movies  Die Mächte in dir und  Advent Children.

Die Mächte in dir haben zwar den gleichen Styl aber ich kann mich gerade an keine Szene erinnern die so aussah, da die menschen ja noch auf der Erde lebten und AC ist ja eh nach VII angesiedelt und spinnt die Geschichte von Cloud und Seph weiter.

Ich glaub ich gucki AC jetzt ncohmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> A) Es gibt 2 FF Movies  Die Mächte in dir und  Advent Children.
> 
> Die Mächte in dir haben zwar den gleichen Styl aber ich kann mich gerade an keine Szene erinnern die so aussah, da die menschen ja noch auf der Erde lebten und AC ist ja eh nach VII angesiedelt und spinnt die Geschichte von Cloud und Seph weiter.
> 
> ...


Jepp dein post hat mich gerade überredet mir beide nochmal reinzuziehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (10. April 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Bevor hier gemeckert wird: Schau mal richtig, dann siehst Du, dass mein ERSTES Bil aus "Taxandria" stammt! Der war, soweit ich weiß, ein deutscher Film!
> 
> "The Cell" ist mein Ersatzfilm gewesen und aus ihm stammten die restlichen Bilder, da ich davon ausging, dass "Taxandria" sowieso keiner kennt
> 
> ...


Schande über mein Haupt!!!! ich hab das tatsächlich nicht gelesen, dass das der Ersatzfilm ist.Entschuldige bitte.damit nehm ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (10. April 2008)

So ist brav! Komm her, das gibt nen Keks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...aber "Taxandria" kennt wirklich keiner. Schade drum, ist total strange und "The Cell" ha derbe geklaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (10. April 2008)

jo,kenn ich tatsächlich nicht den Film Taxandria...lief der schon im TV? wenn dann bestimmt auf Arte, wenn der so abgefahren ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: so Minastirit, wäre schön wenn du uns ein Tip geben würdest ob dein Bild erraten ist,oder wir noch immer im dunkeln tappen...


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. April 2008)

armee of darkness


----------



## mayaku (11. April 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,kenn ich tatsächlich nicht den Film Taxandria...lief der schon im TV? wenn dann bestimmt auf Arte, wenn der so abgefahren ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ehrlich gesagt lief er bisher *nur* auf Arte xD


----------



## Nightroad (12. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich aber ^^
> tipps braucht es sicher keine
> 
> 
> ...


jez mal was ganz lustiges

man nehme die url

http://www.gamerhelp.com/images/content_images/116040-2.jpg
mache aus der  2 hinte ne  1 und man schaue




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na wenn das net  fran und balthier aus dem final fantasy  spiel 12 sind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




uist in dem sinne    sequenz aus ner geilen spieleserie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. April 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> jez mal was ganz lustiges
> 
> man nehme die url
> 
> ...



eigentlich issses ja final fantasy film ^^ aber jap

gradma rest gelsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 syr hab das topic voll vergessen ..


----------



## Minousch (13. April 2008)

muss ja ehrlich gestehen das ich finalfantsy filme  nicht kenne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



aber vielleicht kennt jemand den film zu dem dieses bildchen passt

falls es funzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (13. April 2008)

Minousch schrieb:


> muss ja ehrlich gestehen das ich finalfantsy filme  nicht kenne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Thelma & Louis

Ich geh mal davon aus, es ist richtig und stell gleich das nächste Bild rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (14. April 2008)

Geb mal n Tipp...is so schwer


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2008)

B1-66er schrieb:


> Thelma & Louis
> 
> Ich geh mal davon aus, es ist richtig und stell gleich das nächste Bild rein.
> 
> ...



der kloputzer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (14. April 2008)

mmmh,wirkt ziemlich düster...ist das ein Horrorfilm?Hostel?


----------



## B1-66ER (14. April 2008)

Hat nix mit Kloputzen zu tun^^
In der Szene oben, bekommt jemand gerade etwas zu essen.

Kleiner Tipp: "15 Jahre" 
Der Film stammt von 2004 und ist kein amerikanischer Film  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und es ist kein Horrorfilm...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so sieht es hinter den roten Türen aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (14. April 2008)

Old Boy! Kommt am 16ten den Monat auf Arte. Gucken! Der Film is kult!

Ich bin dran:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Tip:

Es gibte bei WoW ne Quest wo so heist wie der Film..quasi Easteregg^^


----------



## B1-66ER (14. April 2008)

Oldboy war natürlich richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Dame da auf dem Sofa, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
Hab nur gerade keine Ahnung, wo ich sie hinstecken soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Tipp zu der Dame?


----------



## Independent (14. April 2008)

Ben Affleck spielt auch mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (14. April 2008)

Hihi, das war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke mal, es handelt sich dabei um "Chasing Amy" ?
Und die Quest wäre dann die mit dem Affen im Un'Goro Krater  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (14. April 2008)

Richtig! Darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (14. April 2008)

Als Hinweis:
Der bekannte Schauspieler J.D. hatte ihn in einem "autobiografischen" Film gespielt.
Es geht hier um den wohl "bekanntesten" Film von ihm ... also nicht von J.D.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## insertcoolname (14. April 2008)

Plan 9 from outer space?

Falls richig, bitte jemand anders für mich ein Bild posten, danke!


----------



## B1-66ER (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist richtig...

J.D. ist Jonny Depp und er spielte in "Ed Wood" den Regisseur des Films.
"Plan 9 from outer Space" gilt übrigens als der schlechteste Film aller Zeiten.


----------



## Wilbur90 (14. April 2008)

Soo ja also der Film is ja denke ich mal recht bekannt ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (15. April 2008)

Chuck & Larry ?

Wenn ja, hab ich noch nicht gesehen und irgendwie will ich es auch nicht ...


----------



## Wilbur90 (15. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja  du hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja du bist dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (15. April 2008)

Hihihi, also dann...

Tipp: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29960




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (15. April 2008)

auf alle Fälle nettes Bild,aber ein bissel undeutlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit dem Tip kann ich leider auch nix anfangen.gefangenes Glühwürmchen?
irgendwie erinnert die mich an Demi Moore.ist sie das zufällig?


----------



## mayaku (15. April 2008)

Der Feind in meinem Bett?


----------



## B1-66ER (15. April 2008)

Es ist nicht Demi Moore und auch nicht der Feind in deinem Bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Tipp: Der Originalname hat zwar nix mit dem jetzigen Film zu tun, doch da spielte jemand mit, der im gesuchten auch mitspielt.
Ich glaub ich hab schon zuviel Verraten...

Gelassenheit, Heiterkeit und Klarheit ist das selbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (15. April 2008)

Du verwirrst mich grad furchtbar Oo


----------



## Bankchar (15. April 2008)

Also den Tip hab ich verstanden nur ich weiß immer noch net welcher Film das ist -__-

Für die anderen : Es gibt ein Film names "serenity" dort spielt jemand mit, der auch in diesem Film mit spielt^^


----------



## mayaku (15. April 2008)

Also ich kenne "Firefly" bzw. "Serenity"...aber ich weiß nur noch, dass da Adam Baldwin und Nathan Fillion mitgespielt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (15. April 2008)

So, gleich habt ihr es ...
Schaut mal bei Imdb.com nach, wo N.F. sonst noch mitgespielt hat ... und guckt euch Bilder bei Google dazu an ... da hab ich das mit der Badewanne her, wobei es auch bei Imdb.com zu sehen ist^^

Schluß jetzt, ich sag nix mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (15. April 2008)

Ok habs nu (dank deinen tipp xD)  Slither - Voll auf den Schleim gegangen

Da ich zu faul bin was zu suchen, kann der nächste ruhig jemand was reinstellen^^


----------



## B1-66ER (15. April 2008)

Antwort richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War das wirklich so schwer?^^

Bin mal auf das nächste Bild gespannt...


----------



## Minati (16. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (16. April 2008)

ah der war schön...die fabelhafte Welt der Amelie...astreiner Film
kann jetzt ein anderer ein Bild reinsetzen?


----------



## Rhianwen (16. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (16. April 2008)

Die Eisprinzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jmd. anderes kann ein Bild reinsetzen.


----------



## shadow24 (16. April 2008)

jo,den kenn ich auch...hab ich zwar nur die Vorschau von gesehen aber ist ne Komödie und das ging um Eiskunstlauf.der linke ist dabei die Frau und der rechte der Mann...mal schauen ob ich den Namen dazu finde
oh,war schon jemand schneller al sich


----------



## Bankchar (16. April 2008)

So dann mach ich mal ein neues ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (16. April 2008)

Der Typ rechts ist auf jedenfall von Scrubs..hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. April 2008)

ein kleiner Tip wäre sehr nett...die Filmszene sagt mir leider gar nichts...
Sportlerdrama?Rassenkonflikt?amerikanisch?sieht jedenfalls nach allen drei Sachen auf den ersten Blick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. April 2008)

Gegen jede Regel?

wär jetzt der einzige Film mit Donald Faison der mir einfällt.
Außerdem ist es ein amerikanisches Sportlerdrama, das den Rassenkonflikt behandelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jazz.mazz (17. April 2008)

Ist das links nicht Josh Hartnett?


----------



## shadow24 (17. April 2008)

wenn das Josh Hartnett ist, dann ist das bestimmt der Film: O-Vertrauen,Verführung,Verrat...


----------



## shibi2k (17. April 2008)

der talentierte mr. ripley? ^^


----------



## Bankchar (17. April 2008)

Thorrak hat recht^^  Gegen jede Regel wars.

Jetzt kannst du ein Bild einfügen^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. April 2008)

Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider kennen den viel zu wenige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hab ich jedenfalls den Eindruck)


----------



## B1-66ER (17. April 2008)

Wo bitte geht es nach Hollywood oder so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. April 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Wo bitte geht es nach Hollywood oder so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Korrekt


----------



## B1-66ER (17. April 2008)

Hey, cool, dabei hab ich nur geraten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hatte da zwar irgendwo im Hinterstübchen ein Bild von John Belushi, war mir aber nicht sicher ob es auch dieser Film ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, also dann...mögen die Spiele beginnen ^_^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als kleiner Tipp: Es ist der letzte Teil einer Trilogie...
Hoffe, diesmal ist es etwas leichter *g*


----------



## Bankchar (17. April 2008)

Ich glaub ich weiß welcher Film das ist, da ich aber ein bissle "geschummelt" habe sage ich es hier mal nicht^^


----------



## B1-66ER (17. April 2008)

wie geschummelt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (18. April 2008)

rush hour 3 :>


----------



## Pholox (18. April 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> rush hour 3 :>


Glaube ich nicht


----------



## mayaku (18. April 2008)

Also wenn das Jackie Chan ist fall ich um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Also wenn das Jackie Chan ist fall ich um
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich würd mal behaupten das is jackie chan


----------



## B1-66ER (18. April 2008)

Er ist es nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meinte, ich sollte einen kleinen Hinweis hinterlassen: der 2. Teil der Trilogie wurde hier in diesem Thread schon gepostet.
Zitat von Wikipedia: Die Einzelwerke einer Trilogie haben zwar einen gemeinsamen Rahmen, sind jedoch gleichzeitig selbstständig und in sich abgeschlossen.

Stellt euch eine Frau vor, in einem schwarzen Ledermantel. Sie zieht ein Schlitten hinter sich her. Auf dem Schlitten ist ein Hundekörper festgebunden. Statt des Hundekopfes sieht man den Kopf eines Mannes.
Eine Szene, als weiterer Hinweis zum gesuchten Film...und ein Bild auf der Rückseite des DVD-Covers.

Das sollte reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. April 2008)

verwirrend...du schreibst, der 2.Teil wurde schon im thread genannt?
da du auch schreibst:"mögen die Spiele beginnen"...und gleichzeitig sieht man ein Jackie Chan-Verschnitt würde ich auf Mortal Kombat tippen..der Haken daran ist:ich glaub es gibt gar kein 3.Teil...aber bin mir da nicht sicher...und die Hund/Menschenkopfgeschichte passt eigentlich auch net so wirklich dazu...aber passt eigentlich zu keinem der hier genannten Filme im Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

Dauert zu lange. Gib Auflösung und mach was neues.


----------



## B1-66ER (22. April 2008)

Also ich löse jetzt auf und jemand anderes kann das nächste Bild posten:

Also:

Der "Jackie Chan-Verschnitt" heißt im Film Mr. Baek und wird von dem Schauspieler Min-sik Choi dargestellt.

Teil 1 der Trilogie: "Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance"
Teil 2 der Trilogie: "Oldboy"
Teil 3 der Trilogie: "Sympathy for Lady Vengeance"

"Oldboy" hatte ich schon gepostet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"Sympathy for Lady Vengeance" ist der 3. Teil und um diesen Film ging es...

Jetzt wo ihr den Titel kennt, schaut euch mal die Rückseite des DVD Covers an. Das der Einzel-DVD. Oder guckt bei amazon.de nach, da sieht man einen Trailer und das erste Bild ist...die Frau im Mantel mit dem Schlitten.

Noch etwas: hättet ihr mit rechtsklick auf das Bild nach den Eigenschaften geguckt, hättet ihr "sflv" entdecken können. Hättet ihr diese vier^^ Buchstaben bei Google eingegeben, hättet ihr das gepostete Bild auf der ersten Seite bei Bildern finden können ... leider ist da nur ein User drauf gekommen, der "geschummelt" hatte, aber nicht mitmachen wollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich mal wieder ein Bild posten sollte, werde ich glaub ich eher eins von einem Blockbuster nehmen und mit dem Hauptdarsteller im Bild ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. April 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> [...]
> Noch etwas: hättet ihr mit rechtsklick auf das Bild nach den Eigenschaften geguckt, hättet ihr "sflv" entdecken können. Hättet ihr diese drei Buchstaben bei Google eingegeben, hättet ihr das gepostete Bild auf der ersten Seite bei Bildern finden können ... leider ist da nur ein User drauf gekommen, der "geschummelt" hatte, aber nicht mitmachen wollte.
> 
> 
> ...


menno und ich hab gedacht das wär nur willkürlicher buchstabensalat gewesen -.-


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2008)

Omg... das kennt keiner! Löst auf und gebt ein neues Bild! 
Ist ja zum Kotzen hier -.-


----------



## mayaku (23. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß ^^


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

Hmm, "Ich ritze mich selbst! Ein Dokufilm über Emos." oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (23. April 2008)

ist das Equilibrium?


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Noch etwas: hättet ihr mit rechtsklick auf das Bild nach den Eigenschaften geguckt, hättet ihr "sflv" entdecken können. Hättet ihr diese *drei* Buchstaben bei Google eingegeben,


*huuuuuust* scnr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das neue Bild kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, aber Equilibrium war's glaub ich nicht. *grübel*


----------



## mayaku (23. April 2008)

cerna schrieb:


> ist das Equilibrium?




RIIISCHTISCHHH! Ist ganz am Ende, wenn Preston da diese Station zerlegt von der aus die Bilder von "Vater" ausgestrahlt werden. Nach dem Bild schießt er auf den Bildschirm, geht durch und sieht runter auf die Stadt, betrachtet die ganzen Explosionen. lächelt, Film vorbei.

Du bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (23. April 2008)

Equilibrium..ein toller Film..besonders das Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider ist mir nichts bessers eingefallen


----------



## shadow24 (23. April 2008)

smokin aces...
jetzt versuch ich das mal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

300  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (23. April 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> smokin aces...
> jetzt versuch ich das mal
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und.. das ist natürlich 300


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

Na dann will ich mal.

Also aus welcher Filmreihe ist wohl relativ einfach. Aber welcher Teil?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

müsste der 2. teil sein
kammer des schreckens


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

ja ja stimmt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: WUHU 900 Posts


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

was leichtes für zwischendurch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg gabriel

P.S.: erkannt hab ichs an der tante hinter dumbledore^^

P.P.S.: GZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (23. April 2008)

Lucky Number Slevin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den wollt ich erst nehmen *g*


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

Ding Ding Ding
wir haben einen Sieger

Ur Turn


----------



## cerna karkulka (23. April 2008)

hmm..*grübel* was nehm ich nur.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (23. April 2008)

Die Hard teil 1 ?


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

hätt isch jetzt auch gesagt


----------



## shadow24 (23. April 2008)

natürlich habt ihr recht mit 300 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also kann das ein das das der 1.Teil ist?Der Stein der Weisen?da trägt Dumbledore auf alle Fälle den roten Zauberhut.weiss nich genau ob er den in jedem Teil irgendwann mal trägt...auf der anderen Seite kommt mir dieser Dumbledore nicht wie der Originale vor,dann könnte es auch Teil 5 sein...
ich sag mal Teil 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


editmg völlig überrannt und dann auch noch falsch


----------



## cerna karkulka (23. April 2008)

Richtisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (23. April 2008)

Es kann jemand anderes ein Bild rein machen, bin zu faul ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

wenns kein anderer macht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Yozoshura (23. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: zu langsam. egal.


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

das ist von Pulp Fiction

noch mal meines:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (23. April 2008)

Das ist Armageddon, und was nun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

nun bist du wieder dran^^


----------



## Yozoshura (23. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. April 2008)

der pate


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

der Pate I

Mfg Gabriel

edit: verdammt. zu langsam... (aber dafür genauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Yozoshura (23. April 2008)

so einer von euch beiden soll eins reinstellen! egal wer, einer schneller einer genauer...


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

Ich lasse ihm den Vortritt^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## riesentrolli (23. April 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich lasse ihm den Vortritt^^
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


dankeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

denn mal meins. sollte allerdings nich allzu schwer sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

Meine Frau, der Tod und ich ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Meine Frau, der Tod und ich ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nope


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

gibts das überhaupt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. April 2008)

keine ahnung^^


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> gibts das überhaupt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Frag die allwissende Müllhalde!


----------



## mayaku (23. April 2008)

Die Chroniken von Narnia?
...da waren viele Bäume mit Schnee drauf. Blöder Film allerdings.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. April 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Die Chroniken von Narnia?
> ...da waren viele Bäume mit Schnee drauf. Blöder Film allerdings.


der film is es auch net


----------



## B1-66ER (23. April 2008)

Hogfather




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (23. April 2008)

Sin City ?


----------



## B1-66ER (23. April 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Sin City ?



Richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (24. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und dieser hier?


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

Die Mumie


----------



## shadow24 (24. April 2008)

fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

Die Mumie kehrt zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (24. April 2008)

bravo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du bist dran


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

scary movie 2


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

jup, du bist dran


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

mal was nicht ganz so leichtes *hoff*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (24. April 2008)

stimmt,kommt mir überhaupt nich bekannt vor...
schwanke auch im Moment zwischen Beziehungsdrama und Horrormovie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Also Horrormovie ist es mal sicher nicht.
Beziehungsdrama da schon eher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

Es kommt mir bekannt vor, aber ich komm nicht drauf.


----------



## shadow24 (24. April 2008)

omg,ich ahnte sowas...ein Beziehungsdrama...ist das zufällig Halle Berry?die Frau dort,die eine verdammte Ähnlichkeit mit der US-Aussenministerin Rice hat...


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Es ist Franka Potente

Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Weitere Tips:
Es geht ums Klonen; Der Film erschein im Jahre 2003; Regie: Rolf Schübel

Jetzt muss es zu lösen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenrial (24. April 2008)

blueprint


----------



## shadow24 (24. April 2008)

ja,Blueprint stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab auch gerade nachgeschaut
du bist dran


----------



## Zenrial (24. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

is wohl ziemlich leicht


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

American History X?

edit: mist ist fight Club....-.-


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

Fight Club?


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Das müsste Fight Club sein?!


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> American History X?


Nein! Den Film kenn ich auswendig! Aber Edward Norton spielt auch hier mit.


----------



## Zenrial (24. April 2008)

jop is fight club. der nächste bitte


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das müsste Fight Club sein?!


hehe war schneller   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja sollte eigentlich ziemlich leicht für euch sein.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

ist das Danny the Dog?
*nachguck wie der Film auf Deutsch heißt*

Mfg Gabriel

Edit sagt mir, dass der Film auf Deutsch "Unleashed - Entfesselt" heißt.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

nein leider falsch

edit isses aber auch net ^^


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

@ Kleiner Hexer: Du bist gar nicht drann, also immer schön warten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Ganz spontan würde ich sagen "Die Akte Jane" aber wetten würd ich ned drauf.

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

V wie Vendetta


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Das könnt es auch sein..
kA^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

das ist er auch hab den Film oft genuch gucken müssen.....^^


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

jup, jetzt darfst du


----------



## shadow24 (24. April 2008)

dann geb un sbitt eein Tip zu deinem Filmbild...denn wenn es richtig ist bist du ja eh dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

Okay denn nehmt doch bitte das Bild von ein paar posts vorher denn muss ich das net nochmal posten ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> das ist er auch hab den Film oft genuch gucken müssen.....^^


Müssen? Dürfen ist das richtige Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und gib mal nen Tip zu deinem Film

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

Der film hat nix mit nem Piano zu tun, Es geht um ein radikales Japanisches Erziehungsprogramm.

edit.: Hab wohl jetzt zuviel verraten ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

hm.. da fällt mir nur Battle Royal ein. aber das war ja gegen die überbevölkerung oder?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

Naja Battle Royal ist fast richtig es wäre Battle royal zwei gewesen. Das Battle Royal Projekt ist die antwort der Regierung auf die Rebellisierenden Jugendlichen gewesen.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Hab den Film leider nie gesehn. immer nur davon gehört. Mach noch eines. Vll komm zumindest da drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist recht einfach, Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Shooter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

Rischtisch... Zu einfach oder?^^


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> Rischtisch... Zu einfach oder?^^


Jup, vorallem wenn man den Namen sieht, wenn man auf die Eigenschaften des Bild's geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Jap^^
Aber man nimmt auch ned das Coverbild^^

Hier hast auch was leichtes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

also da muss ich passen kenn die schauspielerin ja nichtmal ^^


----------



## mayaku (24. April 2008)

Das ist definitiv die wundervolle Monica Bellucci.
Ist das dieser Vergewaltigungfilm? Suspicious oder ka, wie der hieß, hab ich mir nicht angetan.


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

Tipp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Oo du kennst Monica Bellucci nicht??

Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Tip: 2007, Actionfilm

//EDIT2: Sagt bloss ihr kennt den Film ned. Dann ab in die Videothek des Vertrauens

//EDIT3: mayaku: nein es geht ned um Vergewaltigung


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

Das ist Monica Bellucci? Die hat ja so gar keine Ähnlichkeit mit der die ich im Kopf habe ^^ aber Der einzige Actionfilm mit ihr der mir Spontan einfällt wäre Shoot up oder so


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Er heißt Shoot 'em Up. und ja das ist er^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

Naja knapp daneben ist auch vorbei ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Du bist dran.

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal sehen ob wer diesen schlechten film kennt ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

eurotrip?

mfg gabriel


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

Kanidat hat 100 Punkte^^


----------



## mayaku (24. April 2008)

Ja, genau...
Shoot'em Up!

So Sin City-verschnitt?

EDIT sagt ich war zu spät xD


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Neues Bild neues Glück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (24. April 2008)

Tanz der Teufel


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Wir haben wieder einen Sieger

Ur turn


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (24. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mal was lustiges


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

Sternenwanderer ?


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Jop das ist er


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

So denn bekommt ihr nun mal nen bild wo ich hoffe das ihr drüber grübeln müsst 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

oO
keine Ahnung...
mal sehn obs wer anderer weiß. ich bräuchte dann tips^^

mfg gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (24. April 2008)

klar Sternenwanderer ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und oh,das sieht schwer aus...ich glaub da sind früher oder später Tips fällig


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

der Film dreht sich um eine ganz bestimmte uhrzeit


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

19 Uhr das Sandmännchen ist da?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

nein^^ okay noch ein tipp, In dem Film spielt Patrick Swazse mit (kp ob der so geschrieben wird ^^), Es sind viele verschiedene Ereigniss die alle um die gleiche uhrzeitstattfinden und alle haben miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

11:14


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

BINGO.. elevenfourteen ist richtig ^^


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

mal sehen wer das kennt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

ist das X - Der Film?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

Sry das Comic da fall ich raus ^^


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

Falsch

und das heisst ANIME


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (24. April 2008)

also für ist und bleibt das Comic... obs nun Manga / Anime oder was auch immer ist ^^


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

kleiner Tipp: der Film ist weit in der Zukunft


----------



## Gauragar (24. April 2008)

Hmm... Gantz?


----------



## B1-66ER (24. April 2008)

erinnert mich irgendwie an Cowboy Bebop...so von den Klamotten die der Typ da im Bild anhat...


----------



## Bankchar (24. April 2008)

> erinnert mich irgendwie an Cowboy Bebop...so von den Klamotten die der Typ da im Bild anhat...



Jup müsste Cowboy Bebop sein...bin mir jedenfalls ziemlich sicher ^^


----------



## mayaku (24. April 2008)

Bin ich auch für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (24. April 2008)

Also um genau zu sein, handelt es sich dabei um Cowboy Bebop - Der Film, glaub von 2001.

Also dann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Das Bild steht richtig rum.
2. Der "Film" ist von 2003.
3. Bigger.


----------



## Bankchar (24. April 2008)

Den 3. Tip versteh ich nicht xD


----------



## Xamthys (24. April 2008)

Vielleicht Chihiros Reise? (Keine Ahnung, ob man das so schreibt)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (25. April 2008)

Leider nicht Chihiros Reise...

BIGGER ... schaut mal nach links  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (25. April 2008)

Animatrix ?


----------



## B1-66ER (25. April 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Animatrix ?



Mehr hast du nicht zu bieten?
Schwach, sehr schwach *g*


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Jup, Cowboy Bebop ist richtig und ja es ist aus dem Film.

Und das jetztige Bild ist ein Teil aus Animatrix und der Teil heisst: Beyond


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Da ich weiss da ich recht habe, mach ich mal weiter. Mal wieder ein "richtiger" Film.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (25. April 2008)

tja,die Szene könnte aus ca.1000 Western kommen...ein kleiner Tip wäre glaub ich ganz hilfreich...


Edit:witzigerweise sieht der Typ ganz links aus wie der eine Cowboy aus dem Bulli-Film der Schuh des Manitou,der mit dem schwulen Bulli(Apanachi) zusammen badet...
und ich vermute mal,die auf dem Bild sind die "Bösen"...


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Jup, die das sind die Bösen. Ich würde mal auf den ganz rechts achten.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. April 2008)

Ist das nicht einer von den "Terrence Hill im Western"-Filmen? Der ganz rechst sieht so aus wie der, der immer aufs Maul krigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (25. April 2008)

leider ist das bild sehr klein und ich weiss nicht wie man das vergrössert.kann darauf leider net viel erkennnen...
aber pico hat recht.sieht wie die typische Mannschaft aus,die von Terence Hill und Bud Spencer immer aufgemischt wird...
bei der Bildgrösse kann ich nich mal genau sagen, ob es einer von den Italo-Western,oder ein Neo-Western ist...


----------



## picollo0071 (25. April 2008)

Also ich bleib mal bei meiner Bud Spencer- Theorie. 
Ist es vll "Die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels" oder "Eine Faust geht nach Westen"??

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Also ich bleib mal bei meiner Bud Spencer- Theorie.
> Ist es vll "Die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels" oder "Eine Faust geht nach Westen"??
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


Es ist "Die linke und die rechte Hand des Teufels" ganz genau und ja genau das ist der, der immer aufs Maul bekommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. April 2008)

Wusste ichs doch^^

Neues Pic kommt gleich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist zwar klein, aber man sollte alles erkenn^^


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Ich seh nur: IPB Bild


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich seh nur: IPB Bild


firefox + addons 4tw. markieren => rechstklicken => grafik in neuem tab öffnen =




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.moviemaze.de/filme/0652/index.jpg


----------



## picollo0071 (25. April 2008)

Hier hast du einfach den Link:

http://www.moviemaze.de/filme/0652/index.jpg


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Hab ich danach rausgefunden als ich mal auf Eigenschaften gegenagen bin. Aber da intressante ist, dass nachdem ich das bild über den Link angeguckt habe es mir aus hier nun angezigt wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist das Vin Diesel?


----------



## picollo0071 (25. April 2008)

Ja. Das ist Vin Diesel.

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Gott, der hat zu viele Filme gemacht und sieht überall gleich aus.  -.-

Trippel X ?


----------



## picollo0071 (25. April 2008)

Nein

Du krigst von mir noch ein Bild, das etwas mehr zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: http://blog.tvspielfilm.de/rewind/wp-conte...wind/diesel.jpg


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Also ds kommt mir überhaupt nicht bekannt vor. Muss ich passen.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. April 2008)

Weitere Tips:
Erscheinungsjahr: 2003
Regie: F. Gary Gray


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

Extreme Rage?^^


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Extreme Rage


----------



## picollo0071 (25. April 2008)

Erfasst.
Ich sollte andere Tips geben^^
Erscheinungsjahr und Regie ist offenbar zu viel

Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: Siu ist dran


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Googel ist dein Freund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß jetzt nicht ob es zu schwer ist oder zu leicht, aber macht ma^^


----------



## picollo0071 (25. April 2008)

Also ich hab keinen Plan.
/passe

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Also ich hab keinen Plan.
> /passe


/sign


----------



## B1-66ER (25. April 2008)

könnte das eventuell The Butterfly Effekt sein?
Teil 1...
Das Bild was die Frau da hochhält, könnte das Bild mit dem Nazi sein, was der kleine Junge gemalt hatte ... sieht zumindest so aus *g*


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

Könnte oder ist es? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stimmt. Ist Butterfly Effect 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. April 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> könnte das eventuell The Butterfly Effekt sein?
> Teil 1...
> Das Bild was die Frau da hochhält, könnte das Bild mit dem Nazi sein, was der kleine Junge gemalt hatte ... sieht zumindest so aus *g*


Nicht schlecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## B1-66ER (25. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich geh mal Kaffee trinken, also das Getränk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

Easy.

The Green Mile


----------



## B1-66ER (25. April 2008)

Du bist dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, dürfte für Kenner kein Problem sein, kA. ^^


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

passe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (25. April 2008)

Mir kommt zwar der dicke von irgendwo her bekannt vor, doch leider, liegt mir auf der Zunge und ich komm nicht drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. April 2008)

Das íst Crank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einfach genialer und kranker Film.


----------



## Noxiel (25. April 2008)

CRANK!!!! 

Endlich meine erste Lösung ^^

Edit: Verdammt -_-


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> CRANK!!!!
> 
> Endlich meine erste Lösung ^^
> 
> Edit: Verdammt -_-


ABER ZU SPÄT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

Hm :/ Wer war jetzt schneller? Bei mir sind beide "vor einer Minute", aber K0l0ss steht vor Noxiel.. Tut mir Leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crank ist richtig. Entscheidet euch wer weiter macht^^


----------



## K0l0ss (25. April 2008)

So. Ich edithe mal eins rein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sollte aber leicht sein. Einfach kult. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. April 2008)

Ritter von der Kokosnuss?

Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: wenn richtig darf Qonx weiter machen. ich komm heut vermutlich nimma dazu


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Die ritter der Kokosnuss


----------



## K0l0ss (25. April 2008)

Jop. Richtig. picollo0071 is dran.


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Ich glauber hier ist zu vielen, zu langweilig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (25. April 2008)

Wo bleibt das nächste Bild?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Qonix, du bist dran...


----------



## Minousch (26. April 2008)

dann mach ich mal weiter

hmmm   im manga bereich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn es funzt ^^


----------



## Nevad (26. April 2008)

wer soll das bitte wissen?
außerdem lad das mal bitte richtig hoch -.-


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. April 2008)

record of lodoss war?

edit: Falls richtig, einfach jemand anders weitermachen.


----------



## B1-66ER (26. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> record of lodoss war?



Würd ich auch mal sagen...
Btw: Mangas sind die "Comic"-Bücher und Animes sind die "Trickfilme"

Edit um 03:21 am 27.04.2008:
Hier geht irgendwie nix voran ... Minousch, was ist denn nun, stimmt es oder was ist los?


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

Na dann machen wir mal was Neues.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (28. April 2008)

Van Helsing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

hmm, zu leicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du bist dran


----------



## -PuRity- (28. April 2008)

Is easy :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

Gott, die Szene kenn ich. Aber welcher Film.  -.-

Irgend was mit Entführung oder?


----------



## -PuRity- (28. April 2008)

Nein, aber Richard Gere fungiert hier praktisch als "Personenschützer".

Sein Kontrahent ist ebenfalls ein sehr bekannter Schauspieler


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

Da du so schön das Wort "Personenschützer" nimmst, denk ich mir mal das es "Bodyguard" ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (28. April 2008)

Nö, Bodyguard war Kevin Costner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kontrahent von Richard Gere in diesem Film ist Bruce Willis.

Jeder der den Film mal gesehen hat müsste ihn spätestens jetzt erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (28. April 2008)

der Schakal


----------



## -PuRity- (28. April 2008)

Right  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

Oh, jetzt hab ich ein drucheinander.

Müsste "Der schackal" sein. Ein wirklich guter Film aber schon eine ganze weile nicht mehr geguckt.


----------



## shadow24 (28. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hier das neue bild


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

Tipp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (28. April 2008)

hmm, das kartell, oder vertrauter feind?


----------



## shadow24 (28. April 2008)

nein,weder noch....
es handelt sich hier um ein Filmklassiker aus den 80er Jahren...
der Typ auf dem Bild ist ein sehr bekannter Hollywooddarsteller...da war er noch jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (28. April 2008)

ja, der gute alte harrison müsste es doch sein, oder? daher auch meine vermutungen ^^ dann müsste es aber blade runner sein ^^


----------



## shadow24 (28. April 2008)

richtig,sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du bist dran


----------



## Ennia (28. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke!

so, sehr einfach und wieder aus den 80er'n




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (28. April 2008)

Tron...war damals ein Highlight der Tricktechnik...


----------



## shadow24 (28. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ok,bleiben wir in den 80ern...


----------



## Bankchar (28. April 2008)

Back to the Future, welcher teil weiß ich allerdings nicht ^^

Achja, es kann jemand anderes ein bild nehmen, bin zu faul mir jetzt n film zu suchen.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (28. April 2008)

Naja wenn du nicht willst setz ich frecheweise mal eins rein damits weitergeht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

Ach, das Silvester Video. Das ist einfach zu geil. Vorallem das der Buttler immer besoffener wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dinner for One müsste das sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (28. April 2008)

jop dinner for one... Naja so oft wie er das glas heben muss damit sie nicht alleine anstoßen muss ^^


----------



## Ennia (28. April 2008)

heute gehts aber ab hier!


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

Muahaha   der ist fies




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (28. April 2008)

Beverly Hills Cop... frag aber net welcher teil müsste der mit dem Vergnügunspark sein ^^

edit: bin der Meinung das ist der 3te teil


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

*FUCK*


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (28. April 2008)

Nach deiner Aussage bin ich wohl richtig ^^ Okay hier nochmal was einfaches




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (28. April 2008)

sieht nach einem der lustigen Ghetto-Filme aus wie Neighbourhood oder Friday oder wie die hiessen...brauch ein kleinen Tip,falls nich ein anderer genau weiss welcher Film das ist


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (28. April 2008)

der rechte von den beiden ist der Rapper Method Man und der Linke ist Redman. Das sind zwei Ghetto-Gangsta die mit hilfe ihres Toten Freundes Ivory (der Typ auf der Rückbank) das collage schaffen wollen.

edit: Da ich jetzt mittagspause habe löse ich auf es ist "How high"


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

Ach, genau das ist der wo sie sich klug kiffen oder so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (28. April 2008)

Das ist auch recht einfach zu lösen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (28. April 2008)

Roger Rabbit


----------



## shadow24 (28. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hier ein Bild eines meiner Lieblingsfilme


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. April 2008)

ghost dog?


----------



## shadow24 (28. April 2008)

Jo,super... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ghost Dog(Der Weg des Samurai).brillianter Film...
du bist dran


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

Kinderfilm?


----------



## riesentrolli (28. April 2008)

das viech hab ich doch schon mal irgendwo gesehen....


----------



## B1-66ER (28. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Kinderfilm?



Eher weniger, es handelt sich um Peter Jacksons "Meet the Feebles" ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die armen Kinder *g*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. April 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Eher weniger, es handelt sich um Peter Jacksons "Meet the Feebles" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Korrekt, und es ist wirklich eher kein Kinderfilm^^


----------



## B1-66ER (28. April 2008)

Na dann, auf zur nächsten Runde...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild zeigt die Hauptdarstellerin, geb. im Februar 1987.


----------



## Dalmus (28. April 2008)

Das Bild sagt mir jetzt nicht direkt was.
Von Hintergrund und Beleuchtung her tippe ich einfach mal ins Blaue: The Cube?


----------



## B1-66ER (28. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Das Bild sagt mir jetzt nicht direkt was.
> Von Hintergrund und Beleuchtung her tippe ich einfach mal ins Blaue: The Cube?



Leider nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie tut da gerade etwas mit jemandem, der das ganze überhaupt nicht spaßig findet ...


----------



## Bankchar (28. April 2008)

Hard Candy ?


----------



## B1-66ER (28. April 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Hard Candy ?



Na das ging ja fix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gut gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (28. April 2008)

So hier mal was ganz einfaches :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (28. April 2008)

Dejavu?
*oder wie man das schreibt*

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## B1-66ER (28. April 2008)

Ich glaub ich hab grad eins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es stimmt...


----------



## Bankchar (28. April 2008)

Jep ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

da der picollo kein neues Bild reingesetzt hat,erlaube ich mir ein selbst eins reinzusetzen...
auch das ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme und sollte schnell zu erraten sein


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

Black Hawk Down?


----------



## shadow24 (29. April 2008)

sauber...und das um die Uhrzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

hehe, wusste doch das diese verwüstet Stadt nur zu dem Film passen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. April 2008)

stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
omg,was ist denn das für ein Bild?????????das sagt mir erstmal gar nix


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

hehe   das ist mal ein echt fieses Bild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

Sry dass ich kein Bild mehr gepostet habe. Freundin hat dann stress gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also da das Ganze bild mal in etwa so wie das aus Pulp Fiction aussieht, die Tanzfläche allerdings zu klein dafür ist, und der Typ keine Schwarzen haare hat, würd ich mal auf ne Verarsche tippen.

Der rechts erinnert mich irgendwie an Leslie Nielson.

Jetzt bin ich aber am Ende mit meinem Latein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



need Tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

nur weiter, du bist auf nem guten Weg


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (29. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> nur weiter, du bist auf nem guten Weg


Spy Hard :-)


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

Ok.
Also da ich persönlich keinen Film mit Leslie Nielsen kenn wo er Lange Haare hat, muss ich jetzt nen Film mit ihm suchen, der "neuer" ist und den ich ned kenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*such*

Also entweder könnte es vl Scary Movie sein? oder vll Man with Brooms?

kA -.-'


Mfg Gabriel

Edit: ich hoffe du hast recht @BeyondTheSilence. Ich wusste ned mal dass der Typ so viele Filme gedreht hat oO


----------



## Ennia (29. April 2008)

agent doppel null?


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> agent doppel null?


Das ist Spy Hard (<-- Englischer Titel dazu)

Mfg Gabriek


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Spy Hard :-)


Genau

Hätte mir den Titel in einem deutschen Forum aber schon in deutsch gewünscht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steel im Einsatz ^^

edit: oho 999 Posts


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> agent doppel null?


Hier ist er doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Ennia (29. April 2008)

schade ^^ naja, du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beyond


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (29. April 2008)

Also Next: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. April 2008)

puh....Eren Brokovich oder so ähnlich?


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (29. April 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> puh....Eren Brokovich oder so ähnlich?


nope  ...


----------



## shadow24 (29. April 2008)

einen kleinen Tip bitte


----------



## Dalmus (29. April 2008)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> nope  ...


Im Auftrag des Teufels?


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (29. April 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> einen kleinen Tip bitte


Tip ? Schon am aufgeben ?? *lol*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also:

"Dizzy" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. April 2008)

naja,was heisst aufgeben?das Bidl ist nicht besonders aussagefreudig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mmmh,dizzy,kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Dalmus (29. April 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mmmh,dizzy,kommt mir bekannt vor


Mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der "Abschlußball" bei Starship Troopers?


----------



## shadow24 (29. April 2008)

ja genial,du hast recht...dizzy flores


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (29. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mir auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bravo !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (29. April 2008)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> bravo !!
> ...


Dann ist das nächste Bild ffa.
Auf der Arbeit kann ich leider nix großartig hochladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

Ist wohl relativ einfach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

Daredevil


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

na dann mach mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (29. April 2008)

Is schon Pierce Brosnan, oder? 

Aber an einen James Bond, wo er so mit Schnauzer rumgelaufen ist kann ich mich nicht erinnen...


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

Ist er, und es ist auch kein James Bond

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## -PuRity- (29. April 2008)

The Matador?


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

Zu Deutsch:
Mord und Magaritas

Aber ja. das ist er

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (29. April 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ist er, und es ist auch kein James Bond
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


The Matador ?

Sh.IT zu spät ;-)


----------



## -PuRity- (29. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wieder was leichtes =)


----------



## shadow24 (29. April 2008)

jo,Leon der Profi...sieht sogar nach Directors Cut aus


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

Leon der Profi

Edit: verdammt....^^


----------



## -PuRity- (29. April 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,Leon der Profi...sieht sogar nach Directors Cut aus



Perfekte Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. April 2008)

ok,Picollo,wir waren zeitgleich.ich mach Mittag.setzt du bitte ein Bild rein,falls du was hast.sonst mach ich das später


----------



## shadow24 (29. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ok,setz ich nochmal eins rein


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ok,Picollo,wir waren zeitgleich.ich mach Mittag.setzt du bitte ein Bild rein,falls du was hast.sonst mach ich das später


xD
Jetzt hab ich auch Mittagspause gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Bild. kA, Hab den Film zwar gesehn glaub ich, hab aber keine ahnun wo ich den einordnen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Noxiel (29. April 2008)

Hellboy! ^^


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

Bravo Noxiel. Jetzt darfst du auch mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. April 2008)

Einer meinen absoluten Lieblingsfilme von einem meiner absoluten Lieblingsschauspieler /-regisseure.

Könnte aber wohl zu einfach sein, aber egal. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. April 2008)

Also der Kerl aufm Bild könnte Beat/Takeshi Kitano sein, aber Film keine Ahnung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. April 2008)

könnte auch Mickey Rourke sein...


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

Ist das ein Western oder ein Agentfilm oder so?


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (29. April 2008)

Kill Bill ?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. April 2008)

Hana Bi?


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

Schlimm schlimm diese Moderatoren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hana Bi?



Rüchtüsch!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. April 2008)

Olé, Olé.

Großartiger Film wie ich finde. Wunderbar skurril.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

columbo o.0


----------



## B1-66ER (29. April 2008)

Eine Leiche zum Dessert ?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. April 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Eine Leiche zum Dessert ?



Korrekt.


----------



## B1-66ER (29. April 2008)

Tja, welcher Film bin ich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OOT: Also ich finde, wenn Hauptdarsteller im Bild zu sehen sind, wird es zu einfach. Google oder Imdb.com sind dann dein Freund und Helfer...die meisten Hauptdarsteller kennt doch heutzutage fast jedes Schwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Die Dame im Bild ist übrigens eher eine "Nebendarstellerin". Sie hilft einem der "Hauptdarsteller", wenn nicht sogar DEM "Hauptdarsteller", indem sie ihn küsst...
Initialen bekannter Darsteller, die da mitspielen: W.A. - H.H. - D.A. - und die Dame im Bild ist C.T. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (30. April 2008)

"nichtschummeln" bei den Bildeigenschaften is auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (30. April 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> "nichtschummeln" bei den Bildeigenschaften is auch geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich auch nur abgekupfert, hat hier schon mal jemand was ähnliches eingefügt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also es ist nicht Basic Instinct *g*
Hab etwas beim Bild editiert...


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (30. April 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Initialen bekannter Darsteller, die da mitspielen: W.A. - H.H. - D.A. - und die Dame im Bild ist C.T.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Im Bann des Jade Skorpions*
_
Woody Allen
Helen Hunt
Dan Aykroyd
Charlize Theron _


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2008)

Dann mach mal weiter, hast ja perfekt geantowrtet.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (30. April 2008)

Na dann ...

achtung ! es wird einfach:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2008)

Lethal Weapon


----------



## Ennia (30. April 2008)

darf ich? ich hab wieder was kniffliges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2008)

wenn es stimmt klar


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2008)

dann mach ich mal selbst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2008)

Terminator 1? ^^


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (30. April 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> darf ich? ich hab wieder was kniffliges
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nöö. ist falsch ... :-)

nur weil samuel drauf ist ist es nicht gleich lethal weapon ....

also noch mals meins ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiter raten ........


----------



## picollo0071 (30. April 2008)

Das ist Saw 1

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Terminator 1? ^^


jup    aber das andere war wohl falsch, also erst mal das ander erraten  ^^

hmm, den Typn nur von den Fimen und nicht mal die hab ich geguckt weil mir die einfach zu doof waren


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (30. April 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Das ist Saw 1
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


dann können sich jetzt picollo und völligbuffed streiten wer weiter machen will


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2008)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> dann können sich jetzt picollo und völligbuffed streiten wer weiter machen will



Ich bin schneller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (30. April 2008)

Also ich lass dir mal den Vortritt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@Topic:

Hm...
Ich glaub ich hab den Film wieder mal nicht gesehen... Der Hintergrund wirk so nach Kirche. Also rate ich mal, dass es sich um einen von diesen "Gott und Teufel streiten sich auf der Erde"-Filmen ist. 
Tip: Gods Army?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Tip: Gods Army?
> Mfg Gabriel



Falsch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. April 2008)

Donnie Brasco?

Oder Heat?


----------



## picollo0071 (30. April 2008)

Und der "Weg" zu der Antwort? Ist es einer von diesen Filmen?

Ich tip mal weiter ins Blaue:

End of Days?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich tip mal weiter ins Blaue:
> 
> End of Days?
> Mfg Gabriel



Auch falsch. Und nein, es hat nichts mit einer Kirche zu tun, oder mit solchem Mist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal zwei Tipps, nach denen es sehr leicht ist:

1. Ist eine Trilogie
2. Spielt im New York der 20er (hauptsächlich)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. April 2008)

Das sind ja Tipps die man unmöglich ablehnen kann^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Das sind ja Tipps die man unmöglich ablehnen kann^^



Sag ich doch.^^


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (30. April 2008)

The Godfather, was denn sonst :-)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2008)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> The Godfather, was denn sonst :-)



Rüschtüsch!


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (30. April 2008)

Also :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel Glück ...


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Also :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kA...sieht aber krank aus xD


----------



## Nevad (1. Mai 2008)

Könnte das "Super Movie" sein?


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (1. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Könnte das "Super Movie" sein?


Nee....

Kleiner Tipp, wer ein Paris-Fan ist könnte es wissen :-)


----------



## Jácks (1. Mai 2008)

ich glaube ich kenne ihn doch...ist das vielleicht nothing?


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (1. Mai 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich glaube ich kenne ihn doch...ist das vielleicht nothing?


Hmm ..

du hast noch einen Versuch :-)


----------



## Bankchar (1. Mai 2008)

gib mal mehr tips ^^


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (1. Mai 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> gib mal mehr tips ^^


Noch mehr Tipps ?

Genügt Paris Hilton nicht ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (1. Mai 2008)

hm.. Pauly Shore is Dead?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (1. Mai 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> hm.. Pauly Shore is Dead?
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


Netter Versuch .. aber falsch ....


Ist ein neuer Film ....
so das müsste genügen ...


----------



## Nevad (1. Mai 2008)

Ah habs..das ist The Hottie and the Nottie!


----------



## Jácks (1. Mai 2008)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Hmm ..
> 
> du hast noch einen Versuch :-)


aber das sieht ähnlich aus http://www.new-video.de/film-nothing/


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (2. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Ah habs..das ist The Hottie and the Nottie!


Korrektamente !!!


darfst weitermanchen ...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> The Hottie and the Nottie!



Ich glaub den Film muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit wirklich mal anschauen. Der muss ja ... sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr lustig sein.


----------



## Nevad (2. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich recht einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (2. Mai 2008)

Shaun of the dead oder so?


----------



## Nevad (2. Mai 2008)

Ja,hab den Name nicht geändert..man sollte immer eine Sache zur Zeit als man machen -.-

Du bist dran


----------



## mayaku (2. Mai 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, ich hab gar nicht auf das Bild geklickt, erst nach Deiner Auflösung xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (2. Mai 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich hab gar nicht auf das Bild geklickt, erst nach Deiner Auflösung xD



Psycho ?


----------



## mayaku (2. Mai 2008)

Neeeeeeee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (2. Mai 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Neeeeeeee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Vögel ?


----------



## Nevad (2. Mai 2008)

Ja, Die Vögel hab ich auch erst gedacht,aber war der Film nicht in Farbe?


----------



## mayaku (2. Mai 2008)

Den Film den ich meine gibt es auch in Farbe! Nur die meisten Bilder sind schwarz/weiß.

Aber es ist nicht "Die Vögel" und hat auch nichts mit Hitchcock am Hut

Vielleicht sollte ich noch als Tipp erwähnen, dass die zwei auf dem Bild nicht traurig sind, sondern total happy und diese Szene ist ganz am Ende des Filmes...im Regen.


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Mai 2008)

Casablanca?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Nevad (2. Mai 2008)

Könnte das zufällig ein James Bond Film sein?


----------



## mayaku (2. Mai 2008)

...und ich habe gedacht, es wäre zu einfach Oo

Der Film wurde nach einem Roman von Truman Capote gedreht und der Typ auf dem Bild wird später einmal der Chef von A-Team sein.

Wenn jetzt keiner drauf kommt, dann bitte eine Dame möglichst jenseits der 20 fragen, die wird den Film schon kennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

Frühstück bei Tiffany oder?


----------



## Villano (2. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> Frühstück bei Tiffany oder?


jo müsste stimmen^^


----------



## mayaku (2. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> Frühstück bei Tiffany oder?




Yööö, geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist richtig!


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

tjo was is das


----------



## mayaku (2. Mai 2008)

Dieser Film mit den zwei Frauen die zusammen in einer Wohnung (eingesperrt?) sind und sich dann irgendwann so auf die Nerven gehen, dass sie sich gegenseitig umbringen wollen und das auch versuchen?


Aber kA mehr wie der hieß Oo


----------



## B1-66ER (3. Mai 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Dieser Film mit den zwei Frauen die zusammen in einer Wohnung (eingesperrt?) sind und sich dann irgendwann so auf die Nerven gehen, dass sie sich gegenseitig umbringen wollen und das auch versuchen?
> Aber kA mehr wie der hieß Oo



Ich glaube du meinst 2LDK.
Da wohnen zwei Frauen in einer WG und haben zusammen für ein Film vorgesprochen.
Während sie darauf warten, das sich der Regiesseur telefonisch bei ihnen meldet, um ihnen zu sagen, wer die Rolle bekommen hat, gehen sie sich langsam aber sicher an die Gurgel...
Ich bin mir sicher, der gesuchte Film ist es nicht.

Es ist auf alle Fälle ein japanischer Film...
Ich werf mal irgendwas in den Raum: Suicide Circle, The Call,  YO-YO Girl Cop ... was weiß ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Scheint irgendein Horror/Thriller Film zu sein...

Frohes Raten, ich hab kein Plan...


----------



## mayaku (4. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Ich glaube du meinst 2LDK.
> Da wohnen zwei Frauen in einer WG und haben zusammen für ein Film vorgesprochen.
> Während sie darauf warten, das sich der Regiesseur telefonisch bei ihnen meldet, um ihnen zu sagen, wer die Rolle bekommen hat, gehen sie sich langsam aber sicher an die Gurgel...
> Ich bin mir sicher, der gesuchte Film ist es nicht.
> ...




Jaaaa, den meine ich!

Gabs mal aufm Nippon Filmfestival hier...oder Fantasy Filmfest?
Mittlerweile gibt es so viele asiatische Filme aufm Fantasy Filmfest, da komme ich dann schnell durcheinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Mai 2008)

Gibt es eine Realverfilmung von Bible Black?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Mai 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Realverfilmung von Bible Black?



1. Du kennst Bible Black? Hätte ich ja nicht erwartet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Das könnte es sein.


----------



## avanael (4. Mai 2008)

nein is es nicht !

es gibt insgesamt 4 teile davon!


----------



## Qonix (5. Mai 2008)

ok das sind jetzt 3 Tage

mach was neues, dass man auch kennen könnte


----------



## avanael (5. Mai 2008)

ok der film war Eko Eko Azarak


----------



## Qonix (5. Mai 2008)

Alien?


----------



## shadow24 (5. Mai 2008)

ne....das sieht nach einem B-Movie-Trash aus...das Monster kommt mir so bekannt vor.kann es immo nicht einordnen.fällt mir bestimmt noch ein...


----------



## B1-66ER (5. Mai 2008)

Alien vs. Predator 1 oder 2...
Predator (such dir ein Teil aus)...
Species (welcher Teil auch immer)...
Oder mein Favorit: Schleimige Monster des Grauens aus dem All greifen an.
(Keine Ahnung ob es den Film gibt)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gab es da nicht mal so ein Film über ein Monster, was durch ein Museum huscht?
Das Relikt oder so...

Ein paar Tipps wären vielleicht ganz hilfreich. Irgendwas womit man arbeiten könnte...


----------



## MaexxDesign (5. Mai 2008)

Falls es wen interessiert:
Ab 08.05.2008 zwischen 10 und 12 Uhr (Uhrzeit steht nicht genau fest) kann man bei Cinemaxx in Stuttgart *Karten für den neuen Indiana Jones-Film reservieren*.
Ob das jetzt bundesweit so ist, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## avanael (5. Mai 2008)

der schauspieler den ihr seht is bei highlander auch dabei


----------



## shadow24 (6. Mai 2008)

Beowulf von 1999 mit Christopher Lambert


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (6. Mai 2008)

Das ist Christopher Lambert? 
Hätt ich jetzt beim besten Willen nicht erkannt.
Oder gibt es noch einen der bei beiden mitspielt?


----------



## shadow24 (6. Mai 2008)

also genau weiss ich es auch net,ob das Beowulf ist,aber Ch.L. sah in dem Film ähnlich aus.mit kurzem,weissen Haar und schwarz gewandet.das Monster kommt mir auch bekannt vor und das Mauerwerk im Hintergrund könnte das vom Schloss sein,wo sich 3/4 des Films abspielen...
halt ein absoluter B-Movie...grottenschlecht...


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Mai 2008)

Wtf?!?
Saugeiler Film xD
Sinnlos, aber irgendwie witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (6. Mai 2008)

also wenn wenigstens die Actionszenen gut gewesen wären,nur gut,hätte schon gereicht,aber nein...der Kameramann musste ja während des Drehs betrunken durch die Kämpfenden torkeln,sodass man aber auch rein gar nix vom Kampf mitbekam...
aber naja,geschmackssache...und ob das überhaupt Beowulf ist,haben wir noch gar nicht geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (6. Mai 2008)

Guckt mal hier. Das 5. Bild...

shadow24, du bist dran...


----------



## shadow24 (6. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sehr clever B1... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gut mach ich weiter mit einem weiteren B-Movie,welchen ich allerdings sehr viel interessanter fand...
ist ein Fantasyfilm...


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

hehe geiler Blick auf die Titten


----------



## shadow24 (6. Mai 2008)

schon mal gut erkannt,aber bringt dich der Lösung nicht wesentlich näher...


----------



## avanael (6. Mai 2008)

Spawn?!


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2008)

Spawn ist richtig.gut erkannt...bei diesem Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du darfst wieder


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

na dann is normal nich so schwer


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2008)

The big Lebowski...geiler Film.und Kult...


----------



## Qonix (8. Mai 2008)

Ich fand den so beschi**en. Hab nach 10 min abgeschaltet.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ok,Geschmackssache...aber dann ist der hier bestimmt was für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Mai 2008)

Armee der Finsternis?


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2008)

korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du bist dran


----------



## Noxiel (8. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß ich weiß, einige werden wieder schreien viel zu einfach, aber was soll's.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Mai 2008)

James Bond - Der Mann mit dem goldenen Colt


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2008)

fast richtig...das ist Goldfinger(mit Gerd Fröbe)...und der nette Herr hier hatte eine Metallsichel im Hutrand verarbeitet und nutzte diesen als Wurfgeschoss...


----------



## Qonix (8. Mai 2008)

Ach fuck, Goldfinger, genau. Jo der Hut war immer geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Mai 2008)

Shadow24 hat natürlich Recht und darf weitermachen.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

na wenn wir gerade bei leicht zu erkennbaren Filmen sind will ich zum Mittag auch ein leichtes Bild reinstellen...auch einer meiner Lieblingsfilme...


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

Gladiator


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

is nit schwer


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe es is net zu schwer und net zu einfach ^^


----------



## Bankchar (8. Mai 2008)

Requiem for a Dream. 

Der nächste kann ruhig eins reinstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

jetz kommt mal was schweres ! glaub ich ;-)


----------



## Qonix (8. Mai 2008)

Terminator?


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

Sorry leider net für mich ^^ Blood in Blood Out


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2008)

mmmmh weiss nicht...der Kanal wurde erst in Terminator 2 genutzt um die Verfolgungsjagd mit dem T1000 zu drehen...
1984 wurde zwar der erste Terminator gedreht,aber da kam definitiv keine Szene mit einem Kanal vor
oh schon gelöst.kam ich zu spät


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

Sorry ;> 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

denke ma das is net so schwer ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Mai 2008)

Constantine


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Constantine



100 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wer das rausfindet ist top.


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

hmm kommt mir irgend wie bekannt vor! candymann is es nicht oder?


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> hmm kommt mir irgend wie bekannt vor! candymann is es nicht oder?



Nop, Tipp : Es ist kein horrofilm und die Story ist nicht erfunden sonder wahr.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2008)

Roots??? ich schätze das ist ein Film über die Versklavung der Afro-Amerikaner...
da gabs doch auch so ein Film mit so einer Galleere mit schwarzen Sklaven.wie hiess der noch?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Mai 2008)

Hotel Ruanda?

@shadow24: ich glaub du meinst Amistad


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Roots??? ich schätze das ist ein Film über die Versklavung der Afro-Amerikaner...
> da gabs doch auch so ein Film mit so einer Galleere mit schwarzen Sklaven.wie hiess der noch?






Thorrak schrieb:


> Hotel Ruanda?
> 
> @shadow24: ich glaub du meinst Amistad




AkA Sklaven seit ihr beiden schon auf dem guten Weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die Filme sind es leider nicht. 

Noch ein Tipp : einer der Hauptdarsteller spielte mit bei : The Boondock Saints 

Jetzt muss es aber Leichter werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

war das nicht irgend was mit Mississippi! da war ja glaub ich auch so was in die richtung? oder es könnte auch gottes werk und teufels beitrag sein!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Mai 2008)

Destilatus schrieb:


> AkA Sklaven seit ihr beiden schon auf dem guten Weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach, mit Tips ist es zu einfach^^


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

gottes werk oder?


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> gottes werk oder?




Nein ^^ aber gehe deine Posts nochma durch ^^ du warst schon auf dem richitgen weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

Mississippi Burn


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2008)

den blutigen Pfad Gottes hab ich zwar gesehen aber ich weiss trotzdem nich wer dort und in deinem zu erratenden Film mitspielt...
ein kleinen Tip solltest du schon noch locker machen...

@Thorrak: richtig,Amistad war der Name der mir nich einfiel...danke


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2008)

genau William Dafoe war in beiden Filmen...stimmt


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> Mississippi Burn




Das lasse ich mal gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau ist es Mississippi Burning &#8211; Die Wurzel des Hasses


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

ok dann mal weiter


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Mai 2008)

Balduin, der Wasweißich?

Oder Fantomas?


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> ok dann mal weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Balduin, der Ferienschreck?


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

nö andrer film von ihn


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

lol ich find den tüpen super !


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

Balduin, die Schnatterschnauze


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

wen?^^


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

lol e fast richtig das nachtgespennst! mach das nächste!


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

Louis De Funes


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is extrem leich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

das is mal schwer!


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> das is mal schwer!



Niemals o.O


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

hmm der glöckner von notre dam , kp


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> hmm der glöckner von notre dam , kp



nein^^


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

ein frankensteinfilm vieleicht?


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

Nein leider auch nicht :>


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Mai 2008)

Nosferatu?


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2008)

die Urfassung von Nosferatu?...der Stummfilmklassiker?


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Nosferatu?



Genial ^^ sauber so siehts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Mai 2008)

Meine Vermutung ging zwar in Richtung Vampirfilm und der rechte hat mich irgendwie an Kinski erinnert, aber ich muss gestehen dass ich geschummelt habe und mir den Bildnamen angesehen hab^^

Also lass ich shadow den Vortritt, oder Destilatus macht wieder selber weiter.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2008)

hehe, du hast recht Thorrak...steht sogar auf dem Bild drauf.unter Eigenschaften...
weil du so ehrlich bist,darfst du weiter machen Thorrak
P.S. den Nosferatu den du meinst gabs ja als Remake mit Klaus Kinski


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

tja wenn keiner will mach ich was


----------



## Raorkon (8. Mai 2008)

House of Wax oder Texas Chainsaw Massacre.
EDITH meint es könnte auch die neue Buffedshow sein.


----------



## Nevad (8. Mai 2008)

house of wax vllt?


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

nö keins richtig


----------



## Raorkon (8. Mai 2008)

Dawn of the Dead ?


----------



## Nevad (8. Mai 2008)

american vampire?
ist das carmen electra?


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

keins richtig , und es ist nicht carmen electra!


----------



## Raorkon (8. Mai 2008)

Hostel 1 oder 2 ?


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

nein auch nicht!tipp der film spielt in mexiko


----------



## Raorkon (8. Mai 2008)

El Mascarado Massacre


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

richtig :-)

du darfst!


----------



## Raorkon (8. Mai 2008)

Okay Ich suche ebend ein Bild raus.


----------



## Raorkon (8. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich zu einfach



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

nicht auflegen


----------



## Raorkon (8. Mai 2008)

Verdammte Hacke.
Habs gewusst.
Du darfst aber bitte nicht irgentwelche Filme aus Timbuktu


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

is normal ganz einfach


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Mai 2008)

Der dümmste deutsche Filmtitel den wo gibt -.-


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

tja und wie lautet er ;-)


----------



## Noxiel (8. Mai 2008)

Das ist wahr aber die Chance muß ich nutzen:

Agent Null Null Nix


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

genau


----------



## Noxiel (8. Mai 2008)

Und wieder was einfaches aber ich mag diese Filme einfach:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (8. Mai 2008)

die kinder des monsieur martin

in der anstalt au font de letant oder so xD ham wa in franze geguckt

action reaction

/EDIT ich hasse ihn weil ich franze hasse xDDDDDD

nusach schon "ist richtig" kb die ganze zeit f5 zu drücken 

btw muss jetzt jurassic park gucken dieser film hatimmernoch den geilsten soundtrack


----------



## B1-66ER (8. Mai 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> die kinder des monsieur martin



Richtig wäre "Die Kinder des Monsieur *Mathieu*"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und wieder was neues


----------



## B1-66ER (8. Mai 2008)

Sie sind wieder hiiihhiieer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Poltergeist 2 ... schätze mal die Szene, wo sie den komischen Kautz beim Einkaufen treffen.
Denk ich mir mal so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dachte eigentlich Yuukami wäre dran...


----------



## Yuukami (8. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

will auch was schweres stellen

kleiner tipp
Zitat:"Wollen sie unser quick outcheck angebot nutzen"


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zimmer 1408


----------



## Yuukami (8. Mai 2008)

entweder gegoogelt oder einfach nur gut xDDDD


----------



## Incontemtio (8. Mai 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> entweder gegoogelt oder einfach nur gut xDDDD



Bei dem Zitat findet Google leider nichts ...


----------



## Yuukami (8. Mai 2008)

auch das delphi hotel dingen nicht


----------



## Incontemtio (8. Mai 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> auch das delphi hotel dingen nicht



Dolphin oder Delphin; das ist hier die Frage ...


----------



## Mushis (8. Mai 2008)

SO nun kommt wohl nen insider, sehr alt und selten der Film.

Zitat aus dem Film: 
"Erst fressen wir dich, dann Verdauen wir dich, dann kacken wir dich aus und dann bist du einer von uns."

Tipps: Aus 80gern, Parodie



Nachtrag:
Ups sry, hab mal was auf die schnelle gemacht garnet gemerkt das man hier Bilder reintun muss


----------



## Ennia (9. Mai 2008)

stelle infach eins rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwie kam mir gleich mad max in den sinn, aber das ist wohl keine parodie...


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (9. Mai 2008)

Mushis schrieb:


> SO nun kommt wohl nen insider, sehr alt und selten der Film.
> 
> Zitat aus dem Film:
> "Erst fressen wir dich, dann Verdauen wir dich, dann kacken wir dich aus und dann bist du einer von uns."
> ...


HotShots ?


----------



## B1-66ER (9. Mai 2008)

Mushis schrieb:


> Ups sry, hab mal was auf die schnelle gemacht garnet gemerkt das man hier Bilder reintun muss


Kommt davon, wenn man ohne vorher zu lesen, um was es eigentlich geht, postet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier muß mal wieder etwas Ordnung rein...kommt mir in letzter Zeit alles etwas durcheinander vor.

Nur wer das Bild des Vorposters dem richtigen Film zuordnen kann, darf/sollte/könnte das nächste Bild eines anderen Films reinstellen.
Wenn er keine Lust oder Zeit hat, könnte er natürlich auch jemand anderen darum bitten.
Man sollte auch schon mal ab und zu nachgucken, ob das Rätsel gelöst wurde oder Tipps gebraucht werden, damit man nicht eine Ewigkeit und drei Tage wartet und wartet und wartet und wartet...

*Destilatus lag natürlich richtig mit "Zimmer 1408"
Er/Sie darf weitermachen und den nächsten Film posten...bitte mit Bild *fg*
*


Yuukami schrieb:


> entweder gegoogelt oder einfach nur gut xDDDD


Hihihi, stell dir mal vor, es gibt vielleicht Leute die auch die Filme angeguckt haben, die hier gepostet werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nfighter (10. Mai 2008)

Wie man ganz klar erkennt ist es ein Zombiefilm.
Müssten eigentlich viele kennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

land of the dead?
bin nich sicher hab den nie gesehen^^


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Das ist Dawn of the Dead, meine ich...

Edit: Oder auch nicht...

Edit2: Oder doch...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> land of the dead?
> bin nich sicher hab den nie gesehen^^



Müsste stimmen.
Und du hast nicht wirklich viel verpasst.

Edit: Bin mir 100% sicher dass es Land of the Dead ist. Falls nicht sollte ich mich mal auf Alzheimer untersuchen lassen.


----------



## Nevad (10. Mai 2008)

Ne,ich denke auch dass DAWN of the Dead richtig ist.
Die Parodie darauf: SHAWN of the Dead


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Ne,ich denke auch dass DAWN of the Dead richtig ist.
> Die Parodie darauf: SHAWN of the Dead


NOPE

sha*u*n of the dead


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. Mai 2008)

es ist das remake zu land of the dead

trolli liegt richitg


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2008)

ich warte da lieber auf antwort von Nfighter. bin aber schon mal n bild am suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (11. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> NOPE
> 
> sha*u*n of the dead



Mein ich doch..tschuldigung,das macht das Wetter mit mir^^


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Mein ich doch..tschuldigung,das macht das Wetter mit mir^^


tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musst halt mehr inner bude hocken^^


----------



## Nevad (11. Mai 2008)

bin heute in der sonne eingepennt->sonnenbrand an beiden armen^^


----------



## Independent (11. Mai 2008)

Hach meine Lieblingsquadrilogie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Das ist "Land of the Dead"!

Hier die vier Filme vom Meister George A. Romero(alle haben einen Handlungsstrang) in der Reihenfolge:

Night of the Living Dead -->>Dawn of the Dead-->>Day of the Dead-->>Land of the Dead

In Amiland läuft bereits schon "Diary of the Dead". Dies ist aber ein eigenständiger Film und hat mit derr Quadrilogie nichts zu tun.


BtW: ZOMBIES RENNEN NICHT (Blame Dawn of the Dead 2004!!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/Fanboy-Modus wird runtergefahren


----------



## Nfighter (11. Mai 2008)

Jap, es ist Land of the Death.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2008)

dann mal ein neuer film




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (11. Mai 2008)

Murder in the First


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2008)

richtig






arschloch -.- ^^


----------



## Incontemtio (11. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> arschloch -.- ^^



Lief erst vor kurzem im Fernsehen, sonst hätte ich ihn nicht gekannt. 


Mal was ganz einfaches:


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Lief erst vor kurzem im Fernsehen, sonst hätte ich ihn nicht gekannt.
> [...]


verdammt wieso weiß ich das nich -.-


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Was soll das denn sein, Incontemio? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (11. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was soll das denn sein, Incontemio?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist du wahrscheinlich zu jung für.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Mai 2008)

2001 - Odyssee im Weltraum?

Obwohl mir das irgendiwe computergeneriert aussieht.


----------



## Incontemtio (11. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> 2001 - Odyssee im Weltraum?



Ja richtig. Das ist Hal 9000.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Mai 2008)

Ich muss aber gestehen dass ich den Film nie gesehen habe (zumindest nie ganz), aber es gibt ja genug Anspielungen auf diesen Film. Zuerst musste ich da an eine Simpsons Halloween Folge denken.

Nächstes Bild kommt in Kürze.


----------



## Lurock (11. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Zuerst musste ich da an eine Simpsons Halloween Folge denken.


Ich auch, mit diesem Hausroboter, der versucht Homer umzubringen um an Marge ranzukommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Odyssee im Weltraum... wäre ich nie drauf gekommen...


----------



## Incontemtio (11. Mai 2008)

Ist meiner Meinung nach ein sehr sehenswerter Film.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Mai 2008)

der beste deutsche Film aller Zeiten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (11. Mai 2008)

Ist das Ralf Möller, der da die Frau rettet?
Wenn ja, dann tipp ich mal auf "Hai-Alarm auf Mallorca" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Ist das Ralf Möller, der da die Frau rettet?
> Wenn ja, dann tipp ich mal auf "Hai-Alarm auf Mallorca"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig^^
Da ist wohl nur noch Snakehead Terror lustiger.


----------



## B1-66ER (12. Mai 2008)

Hatte gerade eine Fehlermeldung, von wegen MDB2 Error: connect failed...
Naja, jetzt geht es wieder und wir kommen zum nächsten Film.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Hatte gerade eine Fehlermeldung, von wegen MDB2 Error: connect failed...



Das ist immer so zwischen 0:00 und 0:05. Zumindest bei mir.

Zum Film: keine Ahnung


----------



## B1-66ER (12. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Zum Film: keine Ahnung



Er weiss, wo du wohnst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (12. Mai 2008)

sieht ein bisschen aus wie "one hour photo", wobei ich mich da an nix mit blutenden augen erinnern kann....


----------



## B1-66ER (12. Mai 2008)

Milivoje schrieb:


> sieht ein bisschen aus wie "one hour photo", wobei ich mich da an nix mit blutenden augen erinnern kann....



Stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scofield-junior (13. Mai 2008)

Milivoje schrieb:


> sieht ein bisschen aus wie "one hour photo", wobei ich mich da an nix mit blutenden augen erinnern kann....


 müsst man den film gesehen haben? hab den bei mir im keller aber nie gesehen


----------



## Scofield-junior (13. Mai 2008)

da anscheinen nix neues kommt bring ich mal was:

http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/3936/60df47h3r1ms1.jpg

wer das nicht weiss, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## Bratiboy (13. Mai 2008)

sieht für mich aus wie der pate ...
wenns stimmt bitte wer anders ich kuck hier morgen eh net rein :/


----------



## Ennia (13. Mai 2008)

jo sollte eigentlich stimmen... zweiter teil, da an der mautstelle, wo die ihm ne falle gestellt haben.


----------



## B1-66ER (13. Mai 2008)

Scofield-junior schrieb:


> müsst man den film gesehen haben? hab den bei mir im keller aber nie gesehen


Ich will es mal so ausdrücken:
Jeder kennt ja Robin Williams. Spielt eigentlich immer nur Rollen (so mein Eindruck), die witzig und lustig sind...irgendwo.
Die ernsthafteren Filme mit ihm, wie Insomnia, Hinter dem Horizont, The Final Cut oder The Night Listener sind zwar mehr oder weniger gut, doch irgendwie passt es nicht zu ihm.
Ich hab da immer gewartet, das er jetzt was komisches macht oder sagt, weil er einfach Robin Williams ist, man kennt ihn ja nicht anders...vielleicht auch, weil man einfach sieht, es ist Robin Williams.

Bei One Hour Photo war ich mal wirklich echt überrascht. Es dauerte nicht lange, da hatte ich vergessen, das es sich hierbei um Robin Williams handelt, der da spielt.
Er scheint irgendwie unsichtbar zu werden. Voll und ganz hinter dem dargestellten Charakter zu verschwinden.
Ich finde, Robin Williams in One Hour Photo ist nicht mehr der, den man sonst gewohnt ist.
Schauspielerische Leistung von feinstem...

Um es kurz zu sagen: Der Film ist halt etwas anderes, wie man vielleicht von Robin Williams gewöhnt ist.
Und ob man den Film jetzt *unbedingt* gesehen haben muss, will und kann ich jetzt nicht sagen.
Überlass ich jedem selbst und rede da niemandem rein...Geschmäcker sind verschieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber für mich ist es der beste Film, den R.W. bis jetzt gemacht hat...

Und zum Rätsel von Scofield-junior: kenn ich nicht, hab ich noch nie gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

Da ich mir zu 100% sicher bin, dass es Der Pate ist und das Bild die Szene zeigt, wo Sonny eine Falle an der Mautstelle gestellt wurde, mach ich jetzt einfach mal weiter... hoffe das geht in ordnung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Mai 2008)

mhm...
Also das ist mal Jack Black^^

Zickenterror?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Jack Black und Ben Stiller haben zusammen einen Film gemacht??


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> mhm...
> Also das ist mal Jack Black^^
> 
> Zickenterror?
> ...



nein :>




Qonix schrieb:


> Jack Black und Ben Stiller haben zusammen einen Film gemacht??



jap, ham sie ^^ und zwar nen ziemlich guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Neid?


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Neid?



das ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber gesehen hast du ihn nicht, oder? ^^ ich würd ihn dir ans herz legen!


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Muss ich mal machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Mai 2008)

Borat müsste das sein

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Jup, war wohl zu einfach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und erst zu spät gemerkt das man es ja unter Eigenschaften sehen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Mai 2008)

Da brauchte ich aber nicht nachsehen^^
den Typen erkennt man ja doch noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bild kommt gleich

Mfg Gabriel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist etwas klein. aber es müsste reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Fight Club?


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Mai 2008)

Oha. Und ich dachte ich schau ob ich was schweres find  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fight Club stimmt natürlich

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

viel zu einfach ^^ ich will was anspruchsvolles xD


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Mai 2008)

Rendevouz mit Joe Black? oder wie der heißt/wie man den schreib :-S 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

ach ihr habt euch doch abgesprochen!!!

das gibts ja net das das immer so schnell geht bei euch ^^


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Rendevouz mit Joe Black? oder wie der heißt/wie man den schreib :-S
> Mfg Gabriel


Mann ey. Auch so ein Filmfreak wie ich was?

Darfst mal wieder.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Mai 2008)

Naja... Das ist lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab den Film ned mal gesehn xD
Jetzt muss ich mir mal was einfallen lassen oO
Bild kommt dann gleich 

Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT:
Also wenn du das auch kennst muss ich mir ernsthafte fragen stellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Eiskalte Engel?

edit:  hmm ne glaub doch nicht


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Mai 2008)

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab dich *hrhrhr*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

puh, mit Schnulzen kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

das ist schwer oO ich kenn nicht mal die schauspieler


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Mai 2008)

Für irgendwas muss meine Freundin ja gut sein oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Gib mal ein Tip für das liebe Google.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Mai 2008)

Hm...
Ich könnte euch wie immer das Erscheinungsjahr un die Regie sagen, aber dann weiß Google sofort die Antwort. Also ein Tip der vermutlich nicht viel helfen wird:

Der Typ den man sieht ist schwul, und sie ist von Ihm bei einem "bekehrungsversuch" schwanger geworden. (und das ist ein Problem, weil sie in einer äußerst christlichen Siedlung wohnen, und ne Klosterschule besuchen)

Mal sehen obs was bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

kein Schimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Mai 2008)

Dann sag ich halt mal:
Regie hat Brian Dannelly geführt
Jetzt noch Google und du hast es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## schoeni (14. Mai 2008)

Saved! – Die Highschool-Missionarinnen


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Mist, da war wer schneller.


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

ech jetzt? ich glaub er meint weeds.. aber das wär dann kein film


----------



## schoeni (14. Mai 2008)

was besseres fällt mir grad ned ein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

die verurteilten... aber du weißt ja noch net mal ob deine antwort stimmt -.-


----------



## schoeni (14. Mai 2008)

Natürlich stimmt die^^
Die Tipps und die Filmbeschreibung passen genau zusammen und ja die verurteilten stimmt


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

na gut, dann das nächste... wollt ich schon lange mal posten :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Mai 2008)

Delikatessen?

Edit: Ne, ist es woh doch nicht.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Mai 2008)

Die Antwort auf mein bild stimmt.
Zu den jetzigen: kA

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

delikatessen is es nicht, nein.


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Tipp?


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

ein französisch-italienischer film. wenn ich mich recht entsinne aus den 1970ern.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Mai 2008)

Na super...
Das ist ja ca 10 Jahre vor meiner Zeit -.-'

Ich rate einfach mal:

Ein pikantes Geschenk?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> ein französisch-italienischer film. wenn ich mich recht entsinne aus den 1970ern.



Mein erster Gedanke war auch in Richtung französisch, und dass der Titel irgendwas mit Essen oder Gerichten zu tun hat.
Aber ich komm nicht drauf.


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

naja, so alt bin ich auch net ^^ aber den ham wir im Gym in Italienisch angesehen und ich fand ihn richtig gut und er ist auch ab und an auf 3sat zu sehen. Aber ihr seid auf der richtigen spur! es geht um Essen! versuchts mal mit nem synonym für essen. dann noch ein artikel und ein adjektiv davor und schon habt ihr den filmtitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Happa Happa der gut ??   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (14. Mai 2008)

Das große Fressen...


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Happa Happa der gut ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rofl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






B1-66ER schrieb:


> Das große Fressen...



is natürlich richtig


----------



## B1-66ER (14. Mai 2008)

Welcher Film bin ich?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Geile Hausmädchen besorgens dir  hmm  der 2 Teil schätz ich mal   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (14. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Geile Hausmädchen besorgens dir  hmm  der 2 Teil schätz ich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schön wär's  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber leider nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Geile Hausmädchen besorgens dir  hmm  der 2 Teil schätz ich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da hat sich ausgiebig informiert Oo

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Klar doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber mal ernst haft ich hab keine Ahnung was das sein könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> naja, so alt bin ich auch net ^^ aber den ham wir im Gym in Italienisch angesehen und ich fand ihn richtig gut und er ist auch ab und an auf 3sat zu sehen. Aber ihr seid auf der richtigen spur! es geht um Essen! versuchts mal mit nem synonym für essen. dann noch ein artikel und ein adjektiv davor und schon habt ihr den filmtitel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mit den tipps wusste ichs ohne bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (14. Mai 2008)

Hmm, vielleicht hilft ja folgendes:
Vor langer, langer Zeit in "Indochine" am "Place Vendôme".
"Die Klavierspielerin", "Madame Bovary" spielte das Stück "Ein Herz im Winter" zur "Mission Impossible" "Unter dem Sand".
Das ganze ähnelte einer "Sitcom"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (15. Mai 2008)

das ist mir zu hoch! ziemlich viele französische filmtitel und bücher... mission impossible stört mich ein wenig!

damit kann ich echt nix anfangen oO


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

laaaaaaaaaaangweilig

mach mal neu


----------



## B1-66ER (15. Mai 2008)

Na dann löse ich mal auf:

Bei "_Indochine_" und "_Place Vendôme_" spielte *Catherine Deneuve* mit.
Bei "_Die Klavierspielerin_" und "_Madame Bovary_" spielte *Isabelle Huppert* mit.
Bei "_Ein Herz im Winter_" und "_Mission Impossible_" spielte *Emmanuelle Béart* mit.
"_Unter dem Sand_" und "_Sitcom_" sind beides Filme von *Francois Ozon*.

Gibt man jetzt diese vier Namen bei Google ein, was findet man ???
*8 Frauen* ... dieser Film wurde gesucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann mach ich mal eben was neues, was hoffentlich nicht zu schwer wird...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (15. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Na dann löse ich mal auf:
> 
> Bei "_Indochine_" und "_Place Vendôme_" spielte *Catherine Deneuve* mit.
> Bei "_Die Klavierspielerin_" und "_Madame Bovary_" spielte *Isabelle Huppert* mit.
> ...




lol, bist mein Held 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es war anspruchsvoll, das muss ich dir lassen!

Prinzessin mononoke? oder wie man das schreibt... ^^


----------



## B1-66ER (15. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> Prinzessin mononoke? oder wie man das schreibt... ^^



Leider falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tipp: Japan 1945


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

Mna was kommt ihr immer mit Prinzessin Mononke. ES GIBT AUCH ANDERE ANIME FILME!!

Die letzten Glühwürmchen ist das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (15. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mna was kommt ihr immer mit Prinzessind Mononke. ES GIBT AUCH ANDERE ANIME FILME!!
> 
> Die letzten Glühwürmchen ist das.
> 
> ...



Ist natürlich richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (15. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mna was kommt ihr immer mit Prinzessin Mononke. ES GIBT AUCH ANDERE ANIME FILME!!
> 
> Die letzten Glühwürmchen ist das.
> 
> ...



Jaja, is ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kenn halt nur Black Bible, Prinzessin dings da, Akira und da wo das eine Mädchen is Wunderland oder so kommt.. ka wie der gleich noch hieß ^^


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

hehe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (15. Mai 2008)

austin powers


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> Jaja, is ja gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Chihiros reise ins ZAUBERLAND.

Und Black Bible ist ja wohl Allgemeinwissen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> austin powers


Jup   -.-


----------



## Realcynn (15. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (15. Mai 2008)

Ist das Keira Knightley?


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

Fluch der Karibik

TITTEN!!


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

> Ist das Keira Knightley?



Ja, ich glaub schon.^^


Würd' auch auf Fluch der Karibik tippen.


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

So ein Bild will ich mal von dir Alanium.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Tststs


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Tststs


Ach komm schon. Kannst es mir auch per PM schicken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Mai 2008)

Da Fluch der Karibik schon genannt wurde,

Stolz und Vorurteil.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> So ein Bild will ich mal von dir Alanium.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch!!!!!!!


----------



## Realcynn (15. Mai 2008)

> Qonix Geschrieben: vor 10 Minuten
> Fluch der Karibik
> [/qoute]
> 
> ...


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

@Realcynn: unten rechts bei jedem Beitrag hat es so einen tollen "Antworten" Knopf. Ach ja und wenn man 2 mal unterschiedliech quote schreibt gehts natürlich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bild kommt gleich


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Mai 2008)

> Edit:bin zu blöd zum zitieren was muss ich da nu machen?




das zweite quote richtig schreiben^^


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (15. Mai 2008)

Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug...


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug...


dann mach mal weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (15. Mai 2008)

Welcher Film bin ich?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Geiles Bild, aber leider kenn' ich den Film net. -.-


----------



## B1-66ER (15. Mai 2008)

Hmm, ich beruhe auf einer "wahren" Begebenheit und mein grobkörniges Original sorgte 1995 für einen regelrechten Medienhype.
Ich erzähle, wie es damals gewesen sein könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denkt euch mal die Oma weg *fg*


----------



## Klunker (15. Mai 2008)

irgentwas mit aliens?^^


----------



## B1-66ER (15. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> irgentwas mit aliens?^^



Irgendwie schon^^


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

Alien Autopsy ???


----------



## B1-66ER (15. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Alien Autopsy ???



Richtüsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Richtüsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann mach ich mal was einfaches...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (15. Mai 2008)

Das ist natürlich Hooligans  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt darf mal jemand anderes für mich, ich muß weg...


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Hooligans
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Richtig^^ War wohl zu einfach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

http://www.readingeagle.com/blog/moviehous...rn-promises.jpg 


ziemlich einfach... sollten die meisten also schon kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (15. Mai 2008)

Tödliche Versprechen

Wenns stimmt, darf jemand anderes...


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

stimmt... aber ich will nich schon wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  soll wer anders


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Dann mach ich mal.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

Das is schwer... :/

Eragon? (hab den Film net gesehen aber könnt ja stimmen ^^)
Es hat sicher was mit Drachen zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Och menno... Ja, stimmt.^^


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

Eragon stimmt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Egal mach du nomma... ich rate lieber als das ich Bilder poste ^^


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Eragon stimmt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm... ah, ich hab da was.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (15. Mai 2008)

Little Miss Sunshine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Ja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (15. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wurde bestimmt schon 39349 mal gepostet,aber einfach der beste Film,der jeh gedreht wurde  :>


Nächstes mal Bild downloaden und nochmal uploaden,Alanium.Ist zu einfach sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. Mai 2008)

höhö ritter der kokosnuss


----------



## Nevad (15. Mai 2008)

natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. Mai 2008)

okay wer will das nächste posten? ich hab nämich grad keine lust


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

http://www.filmstart.biz/bilder/fantastic_movie_gross.jpg

LEST NICHT DEN LINK!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (15. Mai 2008)

Wer nämlich mit h schreibt ist dämlich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch nicht schwer,aber ich will euch ja auch Erfolge gönnen :>


Editas über mir ist wohl "Fantastic Movie" von den Machern von Scary Movie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

Hm dann raten wir lieber bei Nevad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. Mai 2008)

Kann es vielleicht der 3. teil von Scary movie sein,meine die Frau daher zukennen


----------



## Lurock (15. Mai 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Kann es vielleicht der 3. teil von Scary movie sein,meine die Frau daher zukennen


W00t? Never! Das ist *nie* im Leben Scary Movie 3! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (15. Mai 2008)

Die Frau aus Scary Movie sieht ganz anders aus^^


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

Ich versuch's mal:

Jeepers Creepers ? ^^


----------



## Nevad (15. Mai 2008)

ja richtig^^


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

^^
Dann der nächste...
Eigentlich ziemlich einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> ^^
> Dann der nächste...
> Eigentlich ziemlich einfach
> 
> ...



Hannibal Rising. Da ist Hannibal Lecter mit seiner kleinen Schwester zu sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Ja, das war doch die Kindheitsgeschichte von dem, nich?


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hannibal Rising. Da ist Hannibal Lecter mit seiner kleinen Schwester zu sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


exactly^^ it's your turn


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, das war doch die Kindheitsgeschichte von dem, nich?



Jap. Danach käme Schweigen der Lämmer und dann Hannibal...ich such mal ein neues Bild...

Edit :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das neue. Sry, is etwas klein, sollte man aber trotzdem erkennen. Is relativ leicht.


----------



## rEdiC (16. Mai 2008)

Pitch Black! Geiler Film.


----------



## Qonix (16. Mai 2008)

mach mal weiter


----------



## Leptic (16. Mai 2008)

ok ich mach mal weiter... muhaha geiler film^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2008)

eigtl is ja rEdiC dran...

das bild is verdammt klein aber ich glaub den kerl links kenn ich iwo her


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Mai 2008)

Sorry, bin gerade erst aus der Schule gekommen. Pitch Black war natürlich richtig.


----------



## Lurock (16. Mai 2008)

Beverly Hills Ninja - Die Kampfwurst


----------



## Leptic (16. Mai 2008)

ja richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sorry 1. dass es so klein ist, 2. wusste ich nicht wer dran war hab den kommi gelesen und dann was gemacht, damits weitergeht


----------



## Lurock (16. Mai 2008)

Relativ einfach:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

American History X ??


----------



## Lurock (16. Mai 2008)

Ja.


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

^^ 
Hier das Nächste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. Mai 2008)

Und ich wollt' grad schreiben: "Hoffentlich kommt jetzt ein Film, den ich kenne." -.-'    ^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Das Bild hat kaum markantes, richtig schwer. ICh weiss net ob man Fragen dazu stellen darf aber ich erdreiste mich jetzt mal. Krimi?


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> [...]
> Krimi?


Nein.


----------



## Alanium (16. Mai 2008)

^Bestimmt Horror/Thriller, oder?


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Ei Ei schwääääre Kost. ich hab absolut keinen Plan ehrlich sry.


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> ^Bestimmt Horror/Thriller, oder?


Horror.


----------



## Alanium (16. Mai 2008)

Hach, was bin ich doch gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich kenn' den trotzdem net... vllt wenn ich den Namen hör... Need Tipp! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> [...] Need Tipp!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


10.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Zodiac?


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Zodiac?


Nöö. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Wohoo!!! 333. Post! *Konfetti in Thread schmeiß* ^^


----------



## Alanium (16. Mai 2008)

Horror... 10... ohgott...


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Brainsuckers vom Mars greifen an ? die Killermilz schlägt wieder zu? Der schwarze Stoibär Kreatur des 
 Grauen?


----------



## Qonix (16. Mai 2008)

Master of Horror?


----------



## Qonix (16. Mai 2008)

Das Grauen kommt um 10?


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

5x nein.^^

Tipp: Der Film ist von 2007.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Saw 3?


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

Neee. Das wär ja zu einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Nochn tipp sonst stehe ich aufm Draenei Barthaar


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

Hmm, okay.

*Wasser, Frösche, Stechmücken, Stechfliegen, Viehpest, Geschwüre, Hagel, Heuschrecken, Finsternis, Erstgeborene*

Ich geb meinem Film noch 5, maximal 10 Minuten, dann müsste er gelöst sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. Mai 2008)

Irgendwas mit diesen 10 (?) Plagen? Kenn' den Namen net... Damn


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Irgendwas mit diesen 10 (?) Plagen? Kenn' den Namen net... Damn


Du bist ganz nah dran.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

The Reaping?


----------



## Alanium (16. Mai 2008)

AAAAARGH! EINMAL weiß ich, welcher Film gemeint ist, aber ich kenn' den Namen net... -.-'


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> The Reaping?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

tja goggeln bringts^^ bin ich dann wohl dran jetzt ne?


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> tja goggeln bringts^^ bin ich dann wohl dran jetzt ne?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja, jetzt darfst du. Hab euch ja lange genug genervt.^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Eat THIS! and by the way swallow it or it goes into your eye! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

Hmmm, ich glaub, ich weiß es.
Will aber nicht schon wieder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. Mai 2008)

*laut nachdenk* Rush Hour isses bestimmt nicht... Hm...


----------



## Nevad (16. Mai 2008)

The Big Boss?


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Ja verdammt woher...


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Ja verdammt woher...


Grafikadresse kopieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (16. Mai 2008)

Mir fällt nix ein,jemand anderes darf für mich ;D


----------



## B1-66ER (16. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Mir fällt nix ein,jemand anderes darf für mich ;D


Da jetzt schon einige Zeit verstrichen ist und bis jetzt noch niemand was neues gepostet hat, melde ich mich mal freiwillig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also dann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (16. Mai 2008)

Hat bestimmt nichts mit dem Film zu tun,aber wie ein Geistesblitz schoss mir "Amity Ville" in den Kopf(gibts den Film?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (16. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Hat bestimmt nichts mit dem Film zu tun,aber wie ein Geistesblitz schoss mir "Amity Ville" in den Kopf(gibts den Film?)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja natürlich gibt es den Film, der angeblich auf wahren Begebenheiten beruhen soll.
Doch leider, wie schon von dir selbst festgestellt, hat der gesuchte Film nichts damit zu tun...


----------



## rEdiC (16. Mai 2008)

Hey was soll die scheiße? -.- Ich bin dran
Damit gehts weiter: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (16. Mai 2008)

Du bist garnicht dran.Ich habe richtig geraten und weitergegeben O.o


----------



## rEdiC (16. Mai 2008)

Ich hab vorhin richtig geraten und wurde einfach übergangen.Wie sagst du doch so schön... Lesen bildet.


----------



## Nevad (16. Mai 2008)

13:40,da kann ich doch nichts für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (16. Mai 2008)

Jaja ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hauptsache wir machen hiermit weiter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Tip:Ist ein ziemlich neuer Film.


----------



## Nevad (16. Mai 2008)

Wir haben bereits einen Film zum raten,du kannst gerne danach weitermachen.

Edit:Resident Evil: Extinction? Das ist auf jeden Fall Ali Larter von Final Destination!


----------



## B1-66ER (16. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Wir haben bereits einen Film zum raten,du kannst gerne danach weitermachen.
> 
> Edit:Resident Evil: Extinction? Das ist auf jeden Fall Ali Larter von Final Destination!


Glaub ich weniger, hier sieht man sie in RE:E und für mich sieht sie da ganz anders aus...

@rEdiC: deine Antwort auf ein Rätsel stammte soweit ich sehen konnte von heute 02:27, heute um 13:40 sagte man dir, du könntest weiter machen und jetzt kommst du daher...
Also, entweder ich mach gleich weiter, wenn ich ein Rätsel gelöst habe oder geb ab an jemand anderen oder ich mach erst gar nicht mit, wenn ich nicht die Zeit dazu habe, was neues reinzusetzen, um genau die jetzige Situation zu vermeiden ... und sich dann vorzudrängeln, wenn ewig nix mehr gepostet wurde, finde ich nicht gerade sehr sportlich ... ich würde mal sagen, du hast Pech gehabt ... zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort.
Aber ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (16. Mai 2008)

Ich hab eben nicht die Zeit jede Sekunde hier reinzuschauen,und außerdem gibt es nur eine 24 Stunden Regel und das war nie und nimmer 24 Stunden her ergo darf kein neues gepostet werden.Sportlich ist also einfach umgangen zu werden..?aha interessant.


----------



## B1-66ER (17. Mai 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ich hab eben nicht die Zeit jede Sekunde hier reinzuschauen,und außerdem gibt es nur eine 24 Stunden Regel und das war nie und nimmer 24 Stunden her ergo darf kein neues gepostet werden.Sportlich ist also einfach umgangen zu werden..?aha interessant.


Wo steht was von einer 24 Stunden Regel? Muß ich überlesen haben...
Du sollst ja auch nicht jede Sekunde hier reingucken, doch wenn du schon ein Rätsel lösen kannst, warum nicht gleich ein neues posten? Oder einfach dazuschreiben, es darf jemand anderes?
Guck mal nach, wieviele das schon gemacht haben ... aber egal.

Zu deinem Film: da mir das Bild jetzt nix sagt und ich mit "ein ziemlich neuer Film" wenig anfangen kann, wäre es möglich etwas hilfreicheres als Tipp anzubieten?

Edit: scheint wohl wieder "weg" zu sein ... naja.


----------



## rEdiC (17. Mai 2008)

Nein bin ich nicht,ist ein Horrorfilm.

Wenn ich jetzt sage das man den Namen des Films als Knopf auf einem DvD Player und ähnlichem findet ist es sehr leicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (17. Mai 2008)

Wie gesagt,wir sind immernoch hierbei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (17. Mai 2008)

Hmm, gibt's nen kleinen Tipp? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (17. Mai 2008)

Zum Film von rEdiC:
Es handelt sich dabei um REC. Hab ich noch nicht gesehen, da er bei uns noch nicht im Kino läuft.
Was ich so gelesen habe, scheint es eine Art 28 Days Later/Blair Witch Project zu sein, eben nur in einem Haus.
Klasse Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu meinem Bild:
Broadway, Hollywood, Hotel, schlecht klebende Tapete, Schreibblockade, liebenswürdiger Zimmernachbar, kopflose Leichen.
Mr. Monk und Speed Racer...
Alle Vögel sind schon da...
Das Bild zeigt so ziemlich den Schluß vom Film.


----------



## rEdiC (17. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Zum Film von rEdiC:
> Es handelt sich dabei um REC. Hab ich noch nicht gesehen, da er bei uns noch nicht im Kino läuft.
> Was ich so gelesen habe, scheint es eine Art 28 Days Later/Blair Witch Project zu sein, eben nur in einem Haus.
> Klasse Idee
> ...


Korrekt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (17. Mai 2008)

und dann und dann und dann und dann und dann!!!!!^^ (chineeeeese foooood)


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Mai 2008)

noch jemand da?


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Mai 2008)

wenns keiner macht dann stell ich mal n neues rein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

@ LordofDemons: Ich will ja nicht unhöflich sein, doch wir sind noch immer bei siehe Bild...vordrängeln gilt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist nicht dazu befugt ein neues Bild zu posten, da meins noch nicht gelöst wurde und erst recht nicht von dir...Regeln sind Regeln...


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

@B1-66ER: Plx giev mor tips.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir fällt nix ein. Is ne harte Nuss, dein Film.^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

es brennt es brennt ein lichtlein brennt .. hmm ne 
room 303 isses auch ned der hauptdarsteller schaut anders aus

.. ach ich bin schlecht in film raten 

der dicke mit dem aktenkoffer im brennenden haus .. gibts den film? *g*


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

Also dann, hier nun eine Nahaufnahme des "dicken mit dem aktenkoffer im brennenden haus"...wobei das Haus eigentlich ein Hotel ist. Ok, ist auch ein Haus und es zeigt den "liebenswürdigen Zimmernachbar"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmals die Tipps:
1. Broadway, Hollywood, Hotel, schlecht klebende Tapete, Schreibblockade, liebenswürdiger Zimmernachbar, kopflose Leichen.
2. Mr. Monk und Speed Racer...
3. Alle Vögel sind schon da...

1. erzählt um was es im Film geht.
2. andere "Filme", bei denen die "Hauptdarsteller" noch mitspielen.
3. In dem Lied kommt der Name des Charakters des Films und Titels vor...

Strengt euch mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> @ LordofDemons: Ich will ja nicht unhöflich sein, doch wir sind noch immer bei siehe Bild...vordrängeln gilt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sry ich dachte das davor war schon richtig weils so sicher geschrieben war 
(kann man überhaupt mit sicherheit was schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sry ich dachte das davor war schon richtig weils so sicher geschrieben war
> (kann man überhaupt mit sicherheit was schreiben
> 
> 
> ...


Was genau meinst du?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du?


glaube nicht das das zum film von dir beiträgt also vergessen wir das ganze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmm mir sagt der film was, hat da auch johnny depp mitgespielt?

edit:
hier mal der text von alle vögel sind schon da

1. Alle Vögel sind schon da,
Alle Vögel, alle!
Welch ein Singen, Musiziern,
Pfeifen, Zwitschern, Tierelier'n!
Frühling will nun einmarschier'n,
Kommt mit Sang und Schalle.

2. Wie sie alle lustig sind,
Flink und froh sich regen!
Amsel, Drossel, Fink und Star
Und die ganze Vogelschar
Wünschet dir ein frohes Jahr,
Lauter Heil und Segen!

3. Was sie uns verkündet nun
Nehmen wir zu Herzen:
Wir auch wollen lustig sein,
Lustig wie die Vögelein,
Hier und dort, Feld aus, Feld ein,
Singen springen, scherzen!


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm mir sagt der film was, hat da auch johnny depp mitgespielt?


Denfinitiv nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
zum Lied: siehe Strophe 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

Barton Fink


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

2. Wie sie alle lustig sind,
Flink und froh sich regen!
Amsel, Drossel, Fink und Star
Und die ganze Vogelschar
Wünschet dir ein frohes Jahr,
Lauter Heil und Segen!

ich sage einfach mal: Amsel, *Drossel* (mein favourit ka wieso) Fink, Star 

frag mich nicht warum


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Barton Fink



Applaus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erklärung zu Tipp2:
Bei Mr. Monk hat John Turturro mitgespielt, als Bruder von Mr. Monk und bei Speed Racer hat John Goodman mitgespielt ... beides "Hauptdarsteller" des gesuchten Films.
Tony Shalhoub (Mr. Monk) hatte auch eine "Rolle"
Und Speed Racer ist ein Film von Ethan & Joel Coen, von denen auch der gesuchte Film stammt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

go tahult go, ich will auch wieder raten^^


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

Ich reiche mal weiter, bin net mehr so lange on.^^ 
Freiwillige vor.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

ok ich mal^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist nicht das schwerste aber bei bedarf reich ich noch bilder nach


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok ich mal^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immortal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Immortal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


herrgott bist du gut

woher konntest du das so schnell erraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tante edit hat meinen kopf auf den tisch geschlagen

ich depp hab vergessen die einstellungen zu ändern


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> herrgott bist du gut
> 
> woher konntest du das so schnell erraten
> 
> ...



Hab ich schon beim ersten Bild erkannt, was ja ein Hochhaus mit der "Pyramide" zeigt und das mit der Einstellung hab ich eben erst gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich geb mal weiter an LordofDemons, er hat eine zweite Chance verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Hab ich schon beim ersten Bild erkannt, was ja ein Hochhaus mit der "Pyramide" zeigt und das mit der Einstellung hab ich eben erst gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


danke dir *ine eck stell und schäm weil so einen einfachen film ausgewählt hab*

ich mach mal das hier is hoffentlich nicht so einfach




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

Ist das vielleicht Mel Brooks in Silent Movie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Ist das vielleicht Mel Brooks in Silent Movie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist nicht von dieser welt oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: kann man auch serien mit einbringen in diesen threat da hät ich noch was vll.


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du bist nicht von dieser welt oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja, war mir zwar nicht sicher, doch obwohl ich kein Russisch kann, hab ich das Bild auf der Seite, die im Bild von dir stand gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: kann man auch serien mit einbringen in diesen threat da hät ich noch was vll.


Solang du nicht wissen willst, welche Folge genau das ist, sondern nur die Serie, schätze ich mal, es geht klar...


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch

wow 444 beiträge aber die letzten 5 gehören mir eig abgezogen -.-


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

Das alles nur, um auf 444 zu kommen?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Das alles nur, um auf 444 zu kommen?


nein das mit 444 ist mir nur grad aufgefallen

edit: wie siehts aus mit serien können die auch mit rein in den threat dann wirds noch lustiger *G*


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch kopf tisch
> 
> wow 444 beiträge aber die letzten 5 gehören mir eig abgezogen -.-


Sowas sinnloses hat dich zu den 444 gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Sowas sinnloses hat dich zu den 444 gebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XD schön erkannt aber der threat hier bringt mich noch auf 555 so geil ist der


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

Und nochmals:


LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: kann man auch serien mit einbringen in diesen threat da hät ich noch was vll.


Solang du nicht wissen willst, welche Folge genau das ist, sondern nur die Serie, schätze ich mal, geht es klar...


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Und nochmals:
> 
> Solang du nicht wissen willst, welche Folge genau das ist, sondern nur die Serie, schätze ich mal, geht es klar...



ok aber jetzt bist erst mal du dran, hast ja meins erraten


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

so nachdem nichts mehr kommt werd ich mal um 2 Uhr nachts aussteigen

der nächste der nen film vorschlagen darf ist B1-66ER!!!!!!!!!
>>>>> nicht vergessen <<<<<<


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der nächste der nen film vorschlagen darf ist B1-66ER!!!!!!!!!
> >>>>> nicht vergessen <<<<<<


Also dann, mal wieder etwas schwieriges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipp: David Bowie mit Space Oddity und Kanada ...


----------



## Klunker (18. Mai 2008)

irgetnwie kam mir zoolander in den sinn...naja müsste eigentlich C.R.A.Z.Y. – Verrücktes Leben   sein? oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> irgetnwie kam mir zoolander in den sinn...naja müsste eigentlich C.R.A.Z.Y. – Verrücktes Leben   sein? oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Klunker (18. Mai 2008)

worauf jetzt? zoolander..ka.a erst die frisur undd as ausehen ob wohl die ziemlich verschieden...ist halt schon etwas später^^


also bei google..kommt dein bild...lieg ich falsch? oO..wenn ja schäm ich mich und stell mich in eine ecke


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

Nein nein, du hast schon richtig gegoo...geraten, es ist C.R.A.Z.Y.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (18. Mai 2008)

ich habe ent gegoo...geraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hier mal was leichtes und eienr mein lieblings filme^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

Ist das "The Straight Story" ?
Zumindest erinnert mich der Latzhosenträger daran...obwohl, der Herr im weißen Anzug sieht aus wie Burt Reynolds und der Latzhosenträger wie Willie Nelson...


----------



## Klunker (18. Mai 2008)

Nope^^ mal schauhen, ich geh mal off morgen füh gibs en tipp..wobei das eigentlich gar nciht nötig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich geb mal en tipp..die kritiken waren nicht so gut und der wurde nominiert für...die goldene Himbeere...und er brachte trotz allem doppelt so viel Dollar ein wie er gekostet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub ich hab ihn schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The Dukes of Hazzard ?

Edit: Lol, er ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (18. Mai 2008)

richtisch...also ich mochte den Film^^


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

Naja, hab ich nie gesehen, Imdb.com hat mir geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wünsch dir 'ne gute Nacht ...

Edit:
Ach, ich muß ja wieder ein Bild posten.
Für alle die jetzt noch hier sind oder erst später zuschalten...
Bei dem folgenden Film muß ich jedesmal heulen, auch wenn ich ein Mann bin und ja, ich stehe dazu!

Hier das Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 2: Ich geh ins Bett...


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

das ist kein porno oder? ^^ 
mist dachte ist pretty woman da spielt ja die eine ua ne "n.." aber die schaut anders aus .. muss mehr tv kuken (ich schau mir ja nur sinnlos zeugs an wie drawn together 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Shalor (18. Mai 2008)

"Foxxy, Clara achtung! Da ist ein Nilpferd in der Dusche!!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


zum Film: 1001 Nacht? Muss auch mehr Filme gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

also ich würd sagen das ist der Film: Moulin Rouge
wenns richtig sein sollte bin ich nicht da muss den GB von oma feiern bild soll der erste der hier schreit reinsetzten
wenns falsch ist ises eh egalXD


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

ach das ist ein film dachte immer moulin rouge soll so edel puff in frankreich sein Oo .. laut google stimmt deins die frau schaut jedenfalls gleich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach das ist ein film dachte immer moulin rouge soll so edel puff in frankreich sein Oo .. laut google stimmt deins die frau schaut jedenfalls gleich aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Moulin Rouge (Varieté)
Moulin Rouge (Film)
Die Frau^^

Ich denke mal, du bist dran, Minas.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

gut dann stell ich mal wieder was rein

ist übrigens ne serie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (18. Mai 2008)

Irgendeine Serie die mit Britannien zu tun hat weiss nur nicht mehr wie die heisst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Moulin Rouge (Varieté)
> Moulin Rouge (Film)
> Die Frau^^
> 
> Ich denke mal, du bist dran, Minas.



die frau find ich doof darum merk ich mir den namen nicht .. aber ja ich wusste doch das ist ein puff oder variete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mann bin ich gut *g*

zum jetztigen .. kabel 1 alte logo .. also ca 5 jahre alt oder so .. kp syr


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

wenn ihr n tipp wollt sagts das is kein prob da kommt ihr eh nicht drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

ja giev

also englischer film vor ca 5 jahren .. mehr find ich so nid raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja giev
> 
> also englischer film vor ca 5 jahren .. mehr find ich so nid raus
> 
> ...


ok die serie lief vor kurzem erst wieder auf dem sender "das vierte" und einer der Hauptdarsteller ist Roger Moore


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

Moulin Rouge war natürlich goldrichtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum jetzigen Film, was ja eine Serie zu sein scheint und zwar "Die Zwei"
Mit Roger Moore und Tony Curtis...


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Moulin Rouge war natürlich goldrichtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das gibts doch nicht ich dachte mal das kennt keiner aber nein XDDDddd

du bist von einem anderen planeten aus einer anderen Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

Ach was, Schauspieler zu erkennen und sie Filmen zuzuordnen ist doch keine Kunst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal was hoffentlich leichtes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2008)

hmm ich hab jetzt mal alles durchsucht, gegoogelt, dvd sammlung durchsucht etc aber ich erkenn nicht mal den schauspieler


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm ich hab jetzt mal alles durchsucht, gegoogelt, dvd sammlung durchsucht etc aber ich erkenn nicht mal den schauspieler


Der Typ auf dem Bild ist der "Gegenspieler" von L.D. alias H.H. und er ist der Boss einer Fluggesellschaft.
H.H. war Millionär, Pilot und Regisseur und hatte diverse "Obsessionen".
Der Film wurde mit 5 Oscars und 3 Golden Globes ausgezeichnet.

Reicht das ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

Aviator


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Aviator


Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
> Richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^
Leider ein bisschen unscharf, aber jede andere Szene würde den Film sofort verraten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

Sitzt der auf'm Scheisshaus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

Ja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

So ein Thron möchte ich auch haben^^

Also ich erkenn den Typen nicht^^
Ich reime mir mal was zusammen:
Er ist Butler oder ein Musiker und er spricht mit jemandem. Wer würde schon so auf'm Thron sitzen wie er...
Er spricht mit einer Frau...seiner Frau.
Sieht irgendwie aus wie Nicolas Cage oder Kevin Spacey...
Ich hab keine Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

Er ist weder Musiker noch Butler. 
Er sitzt auf diesem Thron in Ermangelung einer anderen Sitzgelegenheit.
Er spricht nicht mit seiner Frau, sondern mit der Hauptfigur des Films.
Die Hauptfigur ist ein Mann.
Er ist nicht Nicolas Cage oder Kevin Spacey.

EDIT: Deutscher Film


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

Hmm, da er ja auf'm Thron sitzt, rate ich mal:
"Der Untergang"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spaß beiseite, um was geht es denn im Gespräch der beiden Herren?


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Hmm, da er ja auf'm Thron sitzt, rate ich mal:
> "Der Untergang"
> 
> 
> ...


Nöö. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Spaß beiseite, um was geht es denn im Gespräch der beiden Herren?


"Schreckliche" Nachrichten. Attentat??


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

Hmm, scheint ja doch schwieriger zu sein als ich dachte.
Okay, das Bild zeigt den Schauspieler Stefan Kurt.

Btw: Lädt buffed bei euch auch so lange?? Is ja zum kotzen...


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Hmm, scheint ja doch schwieriger zu sein als ich dachte.
> Okay, das Bild zeigt den Schauspieler Stefan Kurt.
> 
> Btw: Lädt buffed bei euch auch so lange?? Is ja zum kotzen...


Bin wieder da und ja, bei mir lädt es auch ewig...

Hmm, ist das jetzt Zufall oder was auch immer. Habe gerade mal nach Stefan Kurt gegoogelt und festgestellt, er spielt auch bei "Mein Führer - Die wirklich wahrste Wahrheit über Adolf Hitler" mit.
Wie zum Geier bin ich 17:44 auf "Der Untergang" gekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das macht mir Angst...
_*AkteXMusikeinspiel*_
Und jetzt sag mir bitte nicht, es ist "Mein Führer", sonst renn ich schreiend durchs Zimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich such mal weiter...


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

Ääähm, wieso rennst du dann schreiend durch's Zimmer??
Es ist "Mein Führer"... *sich duckt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Ääähm, wieso rennst du dann schreiend durch's Zimmer??
> Es ist "Mein Führer"... *sich duckt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na wenn das nicht unheimlich ist !
Habe "Mein Führer" nicht gesehen, noch nie, ich schwöre und doch hab ich "Der Untergang" erwähnt, der ja irgendwie und irgendwo doch was damit zu tun hat...
Dabei hatte ich "Der Untergang" nur erwähnt, weil der Typ auf'm Thron sitzt...Geschäft erledigen, Spülen und weg ist die Scheisse, praktisch der Untergang.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War Glück im Spiel, alles nur Zufall oder hab ich am Ende sogar deine unterbewussten Gedanken "empfangen" ... jedenfalls finde ich das ziemlich unheimlich, aber egal, back to Thread...

Welcher Film bin ich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entschuldigt bitte, hab kein besseres Bild gefunden...
Als Tipps:
1. Ein Jahr vor meinem Geburtsjahr...
2. Das Lied "Euphonic State - Life Anthem"...
3. Siehe hier


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2008)

Zeitgeist?


----------



## B1-66ER (19. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Zeitgeist?


Bist nahe dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2008)

Unter falscher Flagge

Loose Change 2 Recut


----------



## B1-66ER (19. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Unter falscher Flagge
> 
> Loose Change 2 Recut


Leider auch nicht's davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2008)

Loose Change


----------



## B1-66ER (19. Mai 2008)

I'm a Human Being, Goddamned, my Life has value!

Die Ladezeiten von buffed werden auch immer unmenschlicher...


----------



## Tahult (19. Mai 2008)

Network ??



B1-66ER schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Ladezeiten von buffed werden auch immer unmenschlicher...


/sign


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> I'm a Human Being, Goddamned, my Life has value!



Ist das auch so ein Mist wie Zeitgeist?



B1-66ER schrieb:


> Die Ladezeiten von buffed werden auch immer unmenschlicher...



Eben hatte ich eine Minute lang Wartearbeiten ...


----------



## B1-66ER (19. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Network ??


Das stimmt natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ist das auch so ein Mist wie Zeitgeist?


Network ist nicht wie Zeitgeist!
Network ist ein ganz normaler Film.
Jemand der beim Fernsehen arbeitet wird gekündigt. Daraufhin kündet er sein Selbstmord an, worauf die Einschaltquoten steigen...

Zur Erklärung der Tipps:
1. der Film stammt von 1976, einem Jahr vor meinem Geburtsjahr...
2. In dem Lied hört man den Satz "I'm a Human Being, Goddamned, my Life has value!" Kommt in der Szene vor, kurz bevor alle Leute zum Fenster rennen und rumbrüllen...kann man bei Youtube auch sehen...
3. Der Link sollte zu Zeitgeist gehen, weil man darin die Szene vom Bild sieht (in der deutschen, kompletten Version von Zeitgeist bei 1:06:50)...

Da Tahult richtig gelegen hat, darf er jetzt als nächstes...


----------



## Tahult (19. Mai 2008)

Relativ einfach...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (19. Mai 2008)

Hihihi, scheint ja wohl doch nicht so einfach zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir kommt das zwar bekannt vor, hab aber keine Ahnung, wo ich das hinstecken soll...es liegt mir sprichwörtlich auf der Zunge, da ich den Film ganz bestimmt schon gesehen hab...denk aber nicht groß darüber nach, weil ich nicht schon wieder ein Bild posten will^^


----------



## Tahult (20. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> [...]da ich den Film ganz bestimmt schon gesehen hab[...]


Würde mich wundern, wenn du den noch nicht gesehen hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ganz großer Klassiker.

Paar Tipps gefällig?

- klassische Musik
- seltsame Behandlungsmethoden
- komischer Slang

Klingelt's?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Mai 2008)

Uhrwerk Orange?

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber es erinnert mich daran.


----------



## Tahult (20. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Uhrwerk Orange?


Richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

- Klassische Musik: Beethovens 9. Sinfonie
- Seltsame Behandlungsmethoden: Aversionstherapie
- Komischer Slang: Nadsat


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Mai 2008)

mal kucken wer das erkennt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (20. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> mal kucken wer das erkennt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Musste grad ganz fürchterlich lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (20. Mai 2008)

"Top Secret!" ??


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> "Top Secret!" ??



Rischitsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (20. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Rischitsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich geb aber mal weiter, mir fällt grad kein Film ein.


----------



## Qonix (20. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Mai 2008)

Verliebt in die Braut

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (20. Mai 2008)

Auch mal wieder da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und jup ist "Verliebt in die Braut"

Kann den nur empfehlen. Hab den am Samstag gesehen und ist echt lustig.


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Mai 2008)

War im Urlaub. Mal ausspannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[img=http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/8730/ratemalhz3.th.jpg]

Mfg Gabriel


//EDIT: Ich bin offenbar nicht in der Lage den Schmarn geshceit zu posten. also müsst ihr meinem Link folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


=)


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Mai 2008)

hab mir darüber jetzt mal gedanken gemacht aber ich komm einfach nicht drauf, das ist auf jeden fall was mit polizei sag ich, als erstes musste ich an "Swat" denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Mai 2008)

@Kunker: Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@LordoDemons: nein. Swat ist es nicht


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2008)

bitte mal ein Tip dazu abgeben...mir kommt das leider überhaupt nicht bekannt vor...
vom Bild her hätte ich das für eine englische Krimiserie gehalten,aber nicht für ein richtigen Film...


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Mai 2008)

O.K. Ein Tip:

Es handelt von einem in die Zukunft sehenden Nicolas Cage

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2008)

Next?


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Mai 2008)

Rischtisch

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ok,setz ich das nächste rein.sollte leicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Mai 2008)

hm. Könnte Traumschiff Suprise sein. 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2008)

hehe,stimmt,sah ähnlich aus,als Bully und Co. im Mittelalter gestrandet waren...aber ist es nicht...


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

Ritter aus Leidenschaft

ist doch ganz klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Mai 2008)

Zwischen den beiden bin ich geschwankt^^
und da der rotschopf so witzig aussieht hab ich mal traumschiff getippt^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

Ich mach mal weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Mai 2008)

Das vermächtnis der Tempelritter
müsste es sein. Er klaut ja grad die Unabhängigkeiterklärung, right?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

War wohl zu einfach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Mai 2008)

Darfst noch mal. Muss schnell weg^^
bis später

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Mai 2008)

Das ist jetzt aber n Witz oder?
*wem anderen den Vortritt lass* *keine Lust n Bild zu suchen*

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2008)

ist das etwa Dirty Dancing????????????


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

dann setz ich mal ganz schnell das Bild hier rein


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Mai 2008)

Braveheart?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2008)

ganz genau...jetzt darfst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ratet mal schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2008)

wirkt so wie American Shaolin oder sowas...


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Mai 2008)

Naja. Also es geht um Kampfsport. Soweit bist du richtig^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Fornix (21. Mai 2008)

Sidekicks?


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Mai 2008)

Jop.
Das ist Sidekicks.

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Fornix (21. Mai 2008)

Ha, Jonathan Brandis, der alte Milchbubi. Zumindest is der Chuck auch im Film dabei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Neues Bild darf aber jemand anderes posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann ist hier das nächste Bild.

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Minati (21. Mai 2008)

"Creep" mit Franka Potente =)


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Mai 2008)

Nicht schlecht. Ich weiß nicht mehr welche Filme schwer sein könnten...
Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder in die Videothek schaun, und mir filmtitel aufschreiben gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: Um Klarheit zu verschaffen: Creep ist korrekt

//Edit: 500. Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (21. Mai 2008)

so, dann ratet mal =)


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

*BOLLYWOOD IST VERBOTEN!!!*


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2008)

sieht nach Bollywood-Film aus....ist das so was indisches?
allerdings erinnert mich die Frau an Tia Carrere oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Minati (21. Mai 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass irgendwoe niedergeschrieben wurde, dass Bollywood nicht verwendet werden darf. Wenn doch, dann möchte ich das passende Zitat oder die Quelle sehen.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2008)

hehe,2 Doofe ein Gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

Kennst du das 11. Gebot nicht??

Du sollst keine Bollywood Filme sehen, da sie nur Mist sind!


Das ist eine Regel die nicht aufgeschrieben werden muss sondern wohl jedem normal Sterblichen klar ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (21. Mai 2008)

Dazu sage ich dir das 12. Gebot: Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

Na dann Tipp ich mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allemalachä wir tanzen bis zum Morgen und ich dich endlich poppen kann!

oder

Wir hüpfen und singen bis sie uns endlich absetzen!

oder

Oh Gott, ich kann nicht singen dann mach ich einfach irgend welche Geräusche!


na ist es einer von denen?


----------



## Minati (21. Mai 2008)

@ Qonix: Dazu sag ich einfach mal: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F*** halten -.-'

Aber (und das auch nur, weil es mir zu doof ist) werde ich nicht-zähneknirschend ein neues Bild nehmen, welches euren Ansprüchen (*hust*) entspricht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr seht, ist es nicht allzu schwer. Möchte ja nicht eure Gehirnkapazität überstrapazieren ...


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

Verwünscht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (21. Mai 2008)

Korrekt - Musstest dich ja nicht sonderlich anstrengen ...


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

Nö, sehr oft mit der Fruendin geschaut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2008)

das ist Sleepy Hollow...der Eingang unterm Baum zum Kopflosen Reiter


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du bist


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hier ein Film wo auch Minati mitmachen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (21. Mai 2008)

Rende-Vouz mit Joe Black .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2008)

wusste ichs doch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr gut Minati...aber jetzt musst du wieder


----------



## Minati (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, es ist aus einem Film und ja, es ist einfach


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Mai 2008)

Kann ja eigentlich nur "Das Sakrileg" sein


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Minati (21. Mai 2008)

Trés bien.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn das heißen sollte "Richtig" oder "gut gemacht" dann geb ich mal ab. Muss Treiber suchen gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal wieder was leichtes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (22. Mai 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, wer's ist weiß ich (glaub ich).
Nur kann ich die Szene nicht wirklich zuordnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und einfach ins blaue raten ist ja auch doof...
Gott sei dank gibt es google, um den ersten Verdacht zu prüfen... "Verrückt nach Mary"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Ich mach gleich Feierabend und schau dann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr rein...
Nach positiver Bestätigung seitens Pico - nächstes Bild ffa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Mai 2008)

Jop. Verrückt nach Mary ist Korrekt.

Also FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (23. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ok,setz ich mal wieder eins rein


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Mai 2008)

Könnte das "Transporter" sein?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (23. Mai 2008)

genau pico,und schon bist du wieder dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Mai 2008)

Mann bin ich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nächstes Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Mai 2008)

Der Babynator


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Mai 2008)

Jop

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hérault (23. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Der Babynator



Du bist dran!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Mai 2008)

Hehe, der ist fies.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (23. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hehe, der ist fies.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Otto der Außerfriesische  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Mai 2008)

nope


----------



## Winipek (23. Mai 2008)

musik video "thriller" Michael Jackson <ggg>


----------



## Qonix (23. Mai 2008)

nö


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Mai 2008)

Ich kenn den Film... aber ich kann grad keinen Namen zuordnen...

Ist es Vll Police Academy?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (23. Mai 2008)

auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hehe  dieses mal hab ich dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Mai 2008)

Sieht wohl so aus^^
Need tips  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (23. Mai 2008)

Also in dieser Filmreihe kommen auch die Ureinwohner von Australien vor.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Mai 2008)

Das ist kein Messer. DAS ist ein Messer!??

Crocodile Dundee (2)?


----------



## Qonix (23. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Das ist kein Messer. DAS ist ein Messer!??
> 
> Crocodile Dundee?


hehe   ganz genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Mai 2008)

Doh.... Kopf -> Tisch
Den hab ich mir doch erst angesehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (23. Mai 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Doh.... Kopf -> Tisch
> Den hab ich mir doch erst angesehn
> 
> 
> ...


Augen und Ohren auf würd ich da mal sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Mai 2008)

*Freundin wegschubbs*
Los. Nächstes Bild. Will mein Ego wieder aufbaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Mai 2008)

Gut, denn mal weiter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Mai 2008)

Also Bild sagt mir so rein gar nichts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*muss...... mehr...... fernsehen.....*

Sagt mir absolut gar nix....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: nur weils witzig ist: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Mai 2008)

Dann geb ich euch noch etwas mehr.
Jetzt sollte es euch aber etwas sagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Mai 2008)

Ich rate mal ins Blaue:
Knight Rider?

Offenbar spielt sich der gesamte Film auf der Straße ab. Die Qualität wirkt irgendwie älter. Und da Fällt mir halt nur Knight Rider ein^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (23. Mai 2008)

das ist doch "Der Truck" oder so?Erstlingswerk von Steven Spielberg,oder?
wo einer die ganze Zeit von so einem Truck verfolgt wird auf den Highway
oder gar die Neuauflage wo Kurt Russel die Hauptrolle spielt?das erste Bild sieht so neu aus...


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Mai 2008)

Müsste stimmen. Hab mal gegoogelt und das erste bild raus bekommen^^

Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Der Film dürfte aber "Duell" heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Mai 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das ist doch "Der Truck" oder so?Erstlingswerk von Steven Spielberg,oder?





picollo0071 schrieb:


> //EDIT: Der Film dürfte aber "Duell" heißen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Korrekt. Das ist Duell.

Jetzt könnt ihr euch streiten wer weitermachen darf^^


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Mai 2008)

Shadow ist dran

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

mach hin Shadow Im bored^^


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Mai 2008)

Hier mal was für zwischendurch. Shadow will offenbar nicht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Mai 2008)

Bad Boys 2


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Mai 2008)

Jop^^
Du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

dann nutze ich ma die gelegenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Mai 2008)

immer schön warten bis man drann ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

kops
ich mach aber net weiter sollen entweder qonix oder shadow


EDIT: argh den kenn ich aber wie heißt der

EDIT²: keiner haut wie don camillo?


----------



## Qonix (23. Mai 2008)

ich hab schon

guckst du oben


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

sry aber mir ist langweilig^^ also das sieht irgendwie nach nem bud spencer und terrence hill film aus oder?


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> ich hab schon
> 
> guckst du oben


als ich anfing zu schreiben noch net^^
hab ich denn recht?


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

ja hast du


----------



## Qonix (23. Mai 2008)

jup   darfst


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> ja hast du


dass ich bei deinem recht hab weiß ich aber ich will wissen ob ich auch bei qonix recht hab

EDIT: bin dann mal am suchen


----------



## Qonix (23. Mai 2008)

lies doch mal meine Posts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: edit ist schon ne geile funktion ^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

müsstest du eig habs bei goggel eingegeben kam sofort


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte bei dem bild eigtl recht einfach sein

und wenn ihr ncih posten würdet bevor ich mit schreiben fertig bin würde es hier auch net so viele missverständnisse geben^^


----------



## Qonix (23. Mai 2008)

kein schimmer


Tipp?


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

der film hat ne zahl im titel


----------



## Dalmus (23. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der film hat ne zahl im titel


Ist das am Anfang von 12monkeys?


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

rüschtüsch. sie dürfen weitermachen


----------



## Dalmus (23. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rüschtüsch. sie dürfen weitermachen


In dem Fall ffa, weil mir grad nix gutes einfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (23. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sollte einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Mai 2008)

Space Balls!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (23. Mai 2008)

Jaaaaa...du darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa...sollte auch leicht sein...wobei...bevor ich den Film gesehen habe, habe ich noch nie davon gehört.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (23. Mai 2008)

gief tips !!


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Mai 2008)

Die 3 Inliner sind gerade auf der Flucht.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (23. Mai 2008)

Ist es vielleicht Riders? Wenns stimmt, darf ein anderer.


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Mai 2008)

Dr. schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht Riders? Wenns stimmt, darf ein anderer.



Ja, es ist Riders. Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte, aber ich komm gerade aus ner Skatehalle. War da seit gestern abend...


----------



## B1-66ER (24. Mai 2008)

Dr. schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht Riders? Wenns stimmt, darf ein anderer.





K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ja, es ist Riders....


Wenn niemand anderes will, dann mach ich mal weiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die drei haben gerade eine Drogenerfahrung *g*
Und es ist kein lustiger Film, eher etwas ernsthaft und Anspruchsvoll...also, welcher Film bin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Ich glaube, man muß den Film gesehen haben, um ihn zu erraten, weil ich das Bild sonst nirgends im Internet finden kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

is das ne romanverfilmung?


----------



## Jácks (25. Mai 2008)

keine Ahnung....


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor... Hm... *nachdenk* Ich habe aber KEINE Ahnung, was es sein könnte...


----------



## B1-66ER (25. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> is das ne romanverfilmung?


Es ist die filmische Umsetzung von etwas, was im Jahre 1968 passiert ist.

Der Name der Hauptperson, die man aber niemals sieht, sondern nur in Originalaufnahmen, steht auch im Filmtitel. Wobei es sich im Film nicht wirklich um sie dreht.
Diese Person hat es wirklich gegeben und mit ihr wird etwas passieren, wie schon dem Bruder einige Jahre zuvor.
Alle anderen Personen im Film - wie die drei im Bild - hat es nicht gegeben, bis auf drei andere.
Die Handlungen im Film sind alles fiktive Geschichten, bis auf die der Hauptperson.

Noch Fragen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: der Regiesseur war damals gerade mal 6 Jahre alt...

Edit2: da ich jetzt bald zu einer 12 Stunden Schicht auf Arbeit muß, könnte es mit neuen Antworten etwas dauern.
         Deswegen noch ein kleiner Tipp: der Regiesseur war im Jahre 1985 Mitglied im "Frühstücksclub"...


----------



## Bankchar (26. Mai 2008)

Bobby ?


----------



## K0l0ss (26. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Edit: der Regiesseur war damals gerade mal 6 Jahre alt...






Bankchar schrieb:


> Bobby ?



Ich hab mich mal bei Wikipedia schlau gemacht. Bobby klingt ganz gut und richitg, den FIlm gibt es auch und so. Allerdings war der Regiesseur als der Film produziert wurde (2006) 34 Jahre alt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2008)

jo,denke auch das das der Film Bobby ist...und derjenige der damals "mitgefrühstückt" hat und Regie führte war Emilio Estevez
und der Bruder von Bobby ist der berühmte John F. Kennedy...beide wurden erschossen...

@Koloss: B1-66er meinte wohl das der Regisseur zum Zeitpunkt des Attentats 6 Jahre alt war,denn ich glaub nich mal Hollywood würde einen 6-jährigen Regisseur finanzieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bankchar ist dran...


----------



## K0l0ss (26. Mai 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> @Koloss: B1-66er meinte wohl das der Regisseur zum Zeitpunkt des Attentats 6 Jahre alt war,denn ich glaub nich mal Hollywood würde einen 6-jährigen Regisseur finanzieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey, es ist früh morgens...daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2008)

Da keiner will mach ich einfach mal weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2008)

wie hiess der noch?liegt mir auf der Zunge...mit dem Drachen,der von Mario Adorf synchronisiert wurde...mann,das gibts doch nich...ach ich weiss...Dragonheart


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2008)

jup

dachte da das bild etwas dunkel ist wirds schwerer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann mach mal weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (26. Mai 2008)

gogo entertain me^^ "antreib"


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ok,ok,was leichtes...damit es voran geht...Komödie aus dem Jahr 1986


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (26. Mai 2008)

manno ich bin 90ger Jahrgang ich kenn wenn dann die großen Klassiker. )===


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2008)

sorry,als der herauskam ging ich noch zur Schule...war ein Vorbild für uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

Huuuui-da bräuchte ich aber auch noch nen Tip oO


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2008)

1 Jahr älter als ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2008)

Tip???den hab ich gerade mit meinem letzten Post geliefert...geht in dem Film um das Leben an amerikanischen Schulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Tip???den hab ich gerade mit meinem letzten Post geliefert...geht in dem Film um das Leben an amerikanischen Schulen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kann man gut erkennen ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber was das fürn Film sein soll....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2008)

der Fahrer des Wagens,der mit der Baskenmütze, ist die Hauptperson des Films.und sein Name steckt auch im Titel des Films.die anderen im Auto sind seine Freunde,die ihn dabei begleiten...
und im Titel des Films steckt auch das, was sie so den ganzen Film über machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (26. Mai 2008)

Hermann Meier,Rektor des Grauens?


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

Driving with Sunglasses??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (26. Mai 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,denke auch das das der Film Bobby ist...und derjenige der damals "mitgefrühstückt" hat und Regie führte war Emilio Estevez
> und der Bruder von Bobby ist der berühmte John F. Kennedy...beide wurden erschossen...
> 
> @Koloss: B1-66er meinte wohl das der Regisseur zum Zeitpunkt des Attentats 6 Jahre alt war,denn ich glaub nich mal Hollywood würde einen 6-jährigen Regisseur finanzieren
> ...


Das ist natürlich richtig so, hätte es auch nicht besser erklären können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und zum jetzigen Film, Ferris macht Blau...


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2008)

genauso souverän gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ferris macht blau ist richtig...
obwohl ich die anderen genannten Titel auch net schlecht finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

Kenn ich nur als  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Raptitel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus dem Jahr 1998 von nem bekannten Hamburger Rapper namens...naaaa-jetz ratet mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2008)

Hamburg City Heftig...so und jetzt ist B1-66er dran mit dem nächsten Bild


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Hamburg City Heftig...



So heißt das Album-der Rapper Ferris MC! Aber egal-is off topic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



shadow24 schrieb:


> so und jetzt ist B1-66er dran mit dem nächsten Bild



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2008)

ach bei dem muss man immer so lange warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

Ok-dann halt ich! Is eigentlich fast schon zu einfach^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (26. Mai 2008)

Der Patriot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2008)

Die Welle?


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Der Patriot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guter Mann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deins?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Ahnung :s


----------



## B1-66ER (26. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Die Welle?


Leider falsch...
Ist ein amerikanischer Film...irgendwie stinklangweilig...bin eingeschlafen im Kino und am Schluß, wo es PENG gemacht hat, bin ich aufgewacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

Peng am Schluss??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (26. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Peng am Schluss??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So ziemlich, ja...
A. und E., zwei gehänselte Jungs, proben den Aufstand. Sie bestellen sich Waffen im Internet und richten ein Blutbad an.
Sollte reichen...


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

Bowling for Columbine    denke ich mal,   Wenn Sie diesen Kredit annehmen gibt es dieses Gewehr gratis dazu...ich mag zwar mein Heimatland aber auch bin gegen sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

Bin für "Elephant"...?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (26. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Bin für "Elephant"...?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du darfst, ist richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

Yeah!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (26. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Yeah!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


War das nicht schonmal hier im Thread?
The Big Lebowski?


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> War das nicht schonmal hier im Thread?
> The Big Lebowski?



Richtig! Verdammt! War schon ja??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wusst ich nich! Dann du wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (26. Mai 2008)

Denke schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal was ganz, ganz schweres^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (26. Mai 2008)

Indiana Jones 4 ^^

wenn jemand will, kann er ein bild reinstellen


----------



## B1-66ER (26. Mai 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Indiana Jones 4 ^^
> 
> wenn jemand will, kann er ein bild reinstellen


Ist natürlich richtig^^
Und ich hab keine Lust mehr, die Ladezeiten hier sind mal wieder besch...eiden.
Ich bin weg...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Mai 2008)

Ich bin dann mal so frei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Mai 2008)

der rechts sieht aus wie ewan mcgregor. isser das?
ansonsten erinnert mich die szene an ne futurama folge.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der rechts sieht aus wie ewan mcgregor. isser das?



Nope. Der Schauspieler hier ist ca 20 Jahre älter.


----------



## Jácks (26. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal so frei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Day after tomorrow?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Mai 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> The Day after tomorrow?



Negativ.

2 kleine Tips:
- Der Film ist ziemlich eklig.
- It's a trap


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

AvP? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Das ist doch mit dieser einen Station da... mit diesem Ding drin...
Wie heißt der Film noch gleich...


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

Ich bleib bei AvP 1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das ist doch mit dieser einen Station da... mit diesem Ding drin...
> Wie heißt der Film noch gleich...



Heiß! Ganz heiß!


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Das Ding?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das Ding (aus einer anderen Welt)?




Ja^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Ahh, okay... dann wäre wohl ich dran... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Suche eben noch ein Bild, dauert etwas... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

So, hier, nicht schwer, aber nix besseres gefunden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

Pig of Destiny xD


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Falsch.


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

Echt? :/ der Junge hat mich total daran erninnert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...Pick of Destiny..so besser?^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Ja, so ists besser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

so sehr einfach bin dann jetzt auch wirklich weg^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (26. Mai 2008)

School of Rock ?

Wenns richtig ist, kann jemand anderes wieder ein bild reinstellen^^


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

is richtig^^


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

oO
ist das etwa Nicolas Cage??!

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

jup


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

Mir fällt kein Film ein, wo er einen Bart getragen hat...
*google*
Ich würde mal auf einen eher älternen Film tipen?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2008)

corellis mandoline?


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab mal 2 Anwärter:
1.) (mein Favorit) The Cotton CLub
2.) (eher unwahrscheindlich) Arizona Junior


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

alles falsch


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

Aber jetzt hab ichs: Kiss of Death

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt hab ichs: Kiss of Death
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


nö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

Ach verdammt.... und ich war mir schon so sicher....
Ist Cage die Hauptperson?

Ich würd mal sagen: nein
right?

Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: warum hat der Bastard auch so viele Filme gemacht (32 oO)


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Doch er ist die Hauptperson. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

982: Ich glaub&#8217;, ich steh&#8217; im Wald (Fast Times at Ridgemont High)
1983: Rumble Fish
1983: Valley Girl
1984: Birdy
1984: Die Zeit verrinnt, die Navy ruft (Racing with the Moon)
1984: Cotton Club (The Cotton Club)
1986: Peggy Sue hat geheiratet (Peggy Sue Got Married)
1986: Endspurt bis zum Sieg (The Boy in Blue)
1987: Mondsüchtig (Moonstruck)
1987: Arizona Junior (Raising Arizona)
1988: Das Highway-Trio (Never on Tuesday)
1989: Vampire's Kiss
1990: Airborne &#8211; Flügel aus Stahl (Fire Birds)
1990: Wild at Heart &#8211; Die Geschichte von Sailor und Lula (Wild at Heart)
1990: Tempo di uccidere
1991: Zandalee &#8211; Das sechste Gebot (Zandalee)
1992: Honeymoon in Vegas &#8211; Aber nicht mit meiner Braut (Honeymoon in Vegas)
1993: Red Rock West
1993: Deadfall
1993: Amos & Andrew &#8211; Zwei fast perfekte Chaoten (Amos & Andrew)
1994: 2 Millionen Dollar Trinkgeld (It Could Happen to You)
1994: Tess und ihr Bodyguard (Guarding Tess)
1994: Schneesturm im Paradies (Trapped in Paradise)
1995: Kiss of Death
1995: Leaving Las Vegas
1996: The Rock &#8211; Fels der Entscheidung (The Rock)
1997: Con Air
1997: Face/Off &#8211; Im Körper des Feindes
1998: Spiel auf Zeit (Snake Eyes)
1998: Stadt der Engel (City of Angels)
1999: 8mm &#8211; Acht Millimeter (8MM)
1999: Bringing Out the Dead &#8211; Nächte der Erinnerung
2000: Nur noch 60 Sekunden (Gone in Sixty Seconds)
2000: Family Man (The Family Man)
2001: Corellis Mandoline (Captain Corelli's Mandolin)
2001: Christmas Carol: The Movie
2002: Adaption. (Adaptation.)
2002: Windtalkers
2002: Sonny
2003: Tricks (Matchstick Men)
2004: Das Vermächtnis der Tempelritter (National Treasure)
2005: Lord of War &#8211; Händler des Todes
2005: The Weather Man
2006: Wicker Man - Ritual des Bösen (The Wicker Man)
2006: World Trade Center
2006: Lucas der Ameisenschreck (The Ant Bully, Stimme)
2007: Ghost Rider
2007: Next
2008: Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches (National Treasure: Book of Secrets)
2008: Bangkok Dangerous
__________________________________________________________________________

also ich sag mal es ist einer von denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich keine Ahnung hab welcher von denen, muss ich mal jeden durchschauen^^

Ist es vll Nur noch 60 Sekunden? Wo er ls "reicher Roger" nen Ferrari kaufen will? Bin mir grad nicht sicher ob er vll da nen Bart hatte^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ist es vll Nur noch 60 Sekunden? Wo er ls "reicher Roger" nen Ferrari kaufen will? Bin mir grad nicht sicher ob er vll da nen Bart hatte^^
> Mfg Gabriel


Na das hat jetzt aber gedauert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du darfst


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

Ach verdammt ';..;'
Ich war so sicher, dass er dabei keinen Bart trägt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bild kommt gleich *einen schwierigen Film überleg*

Mfg Gabriel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch was einfaches denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danayla (27. Mai 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ach verdammt ';..;'
> Ich war so sicher, dass er dabei keinen Bart trägt
> 
> 
> ...



Save the last Dance?


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

Nice
Du bist dran

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Danayla (27. Mai 2008)

Hrr Hrr

na mal gucken:


EDIT:

das mit dem bild haut ned so ganz hin... kann hier nix rechtsklicken ich geb mein recht weiterzumachen an den der als nächstes möchte weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich daheim bin nochmal guggen ob ich dann was errate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ratet mal :-)


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

hmm   also das ist Pierce Brosnan

jetzt ist nur die Frage was für ein Film

James bond denk ich mal nicht

Dante's Peak?


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

Ach verdammt....
Ich hab schon damit gerechnet, dass zumindest einer auf James Bond tippt...
Dante's Peak ist Korrekt

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

muahahahaha

muss erst mal suchen


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

schon was gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

Shaolin Kickers

Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: kk er heißt offenbar doch Shaolin Soccer *grmpf*


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

hehe  jup Shaolin Soccer   oder auch Shaolin Football


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

Was einfaches wenn man den Film kennt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2008)

genau das gleiche Bild hatte ich schon hier reingesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tron


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

Oh^^
Hab mich nicht bemüht alle 50 Seiten zu durchkämmen^^

Your turn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Servus! Mach jetz auch mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

jetzt auch was einfaches...heute ist ein leichter Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (27. Mai 2008)

Schlagt mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber für mich schaut das aus wie "Blade"


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

Blade
die Frage ist nur ob 1,2 oder 3...

Ich tippe mal auf 2

Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: erstenst zu langsa, und 2. ist es sicher 2. Die typen hinter/neben ihm sind die Vampir "Speacial Force"^^


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Blade Trinity?


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Blade Trinity?



Dürfte passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2008)

pico hat recht...ist Teil 2 mit diesen mutierten Blutsaugern,wo sich Blade mit seinen Gegnern verbünden muss...


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Dann Pico! Walte deines Amtes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

Hier das Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Three Kings?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

Jop

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Dann icke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Hip Hop Hood?


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Jawohl ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

lol

Na das nenn ich mal gut geraten. Hab den Film noch nie ganz gesehen aber das Bild hat irgend wie dazu gepasst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Ach du heilige xD Was is das denn?? Flipper der Killerdelfin??


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

nö ^^


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Gib mal nen Tip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf oberjedenfall irgendwas uramerikanisches  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2008)

also vom Bild her defintiv aus den 50er oder 60er Jahren...ich schwanke so zwischen Disneyfilm und Herbie...ein kleiner Tip wäre nett


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Herbie klingt gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Typ: der Film ist schon etwas älter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2008)

naja,der Tip bringt ein nicht viel weiter...Story?


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Erzähl uns mal was neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Typ: Disney


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2008)

ähm,weisst du wieviel Filme Disney geschrieben hat?und in wievielen eine Familie in einem Haus zu sehen ist????


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

ich weiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ihr sollt ja mal euer Hirn ein bisschen anstrengen

also noch ein kleiner Typ bevor ich den Mittag gehe.

Typ: Ich bin fast 21 Jahre alt und als ich noch ganz klein war, kannte den fast jedes Kind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis in ca. 30 min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

Elliot das Schmunzelmonster?
Marry Poppins?

kA^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

In einer halben Stunde sind wir schlauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit's nicht so langweilig wird noch einer von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Typ: Ich bin fast 21 Jahre alt und als ich noch ganz klein war, kannte den fast jedes Kind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, so wie der Screenie aussieht würde ich fast behaupten... Selbst als Deine Mutter klein war kannte den schon fast jedes Kind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Eyyy! Ratet mein Screen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Noch gar nicht bemerkt was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> In einer halben Stunde sind wir schlauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ronya Räubertochter


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2008)

Ronja Räubertochter! Sakrileg, den Film muß man doch kennen.

Edit:
Hmpf, ich habe einfach kein Glück.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, so wie der Screenie aussieht würde ich fast behaupten... Selbst als Deine Mutter klein war kannte den schon fast jedes Kind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ronja Räubertochter!



Tja Noxi-du bist dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Aaaaah sry! shadow war ja schneller^^


----------



## Dalmus (27. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Eyyy! Ratet mein Screen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist die Anarchie ausgebrochen, hab ich irgendeine Bestätigung verpaßt, oder wird sich einfach nicht mehr an die Reihenfolge gehalten? Oo


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Also gut, alles bis jetzt war falsch. Jetzt mal ein Typ mit dem ihr wirklich was anfangen könnt.

Typ: Es ist einer dieser Filme, wo echt und Zeichentrick vermischt wurden.


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Anarchie xD Nene-war nur um die halbe Stunde zu überbrücken-gleich gehts mit dem von vorhin weiter keine Sorge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also gut, alles bis jetzt war falsch. Jetzt mal ein Typ mit dem ihr wirklich was anfangen könnt.
> 
> Typ: Es ist einer dieser Filme, wo echt und Zeichentrick vermischt wurden.



Ist das nicht bei (fast) jedem Disney-Film so??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

nope


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Keine Ahnung ey-deine Tipps sind nicht wirklich hilfreich...zumindest nicht für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Dann musst du dich hald gedulden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dann musst du dich hald gedulden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aaaaaalso:
In Wikipedia stehen als Mischfilme nur die folgenden drin:

	1934 	Hollywood Party 
 	1941 	Der Drache wider Willen
 	1943 	Victory Through Air Power
 	1946 	Onkel Remus’ Wunderland 
 	1949 	Ein Champion zum Verlieben 	
	1964 	Mary Poppins 	
	1971 	Die tollkühne Hexe in ihrem fliegenden Bett 	
 	1977 	Elliot, das Schmunzelmonster 	
 	1988 	Falsches Spiel mit Roger Rabbit 
	2003 	Popstar auf Umwegen 	
	2007 	Verwünscht 	

Und der Screen schaut nach keinem von denen aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Doch es ist einer von denen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2008)

@Qonix
der gesuchte Film gehört zu meinen Lieblingen von Disney und heißt:

 Die tollkühne Hexe in ihrem fliegenden Bett


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Qonix
> der gesuchte Film gehört zu meinen Lieblingen von Disney und heißt:
> 
> Die tollkühne Hexe in ihrem fliegenden Bett


Jawohl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist auch einer meiner Lieblinge und man fühlt sich wieder wie früher als man noch klein war wenn man ihn schaut.

du darfst


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Mist! Wenn die Mods gewinnen dauert das unter Umständen ziemlich lang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will aber nich schon wieder anarchisch sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2008)

Endlich! *niahrhahrhar*

So, wird wahrscheinlich jeder kennen aber ich habe mir gestern die Doppel-DVD gekauft und schwelge wieder in Kindheitserinnerungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Also ich kenns nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Uiuiui-wat is dat denn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eins ist sicher: Als Kind hätte ich Angst gehabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Uiuiui-wat is dat denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und ich hatte Angst und wie, ich habe sogar davon geträumt. _brrrrr_
Aber das man den nicht kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt noch einen Film der vier Jahre später erschienen ist, und in dem jemand ganz Bekanntes mitgespielt hat, der aber eigentlich kein Schauspieler ist. 

Und mehr Tipps gibts vorerst nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Zauberer von OZ isset nich zufällig??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2008)

Nein, der Zauberer von Ozz ist es nicht.


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Scheint so als hättest du uns damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss glaub ich kapitulieren...an solch urige Viecher könnt ich mich erinnern! Aber: Keine Ahnung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2008)

Labyrinth oder wie er in Deutschland hiessie Reise ins Labyrinth mit David Bowie als Koboldkönig


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2008)

Ich kann es zwar kaum glauben, aber ich habe noch ein zweites Bild hinzugefügt. Vielleicht macht es Euch das einfacher.



shadow24 schrieb:


> Labyrinth oder wie er in Deutschland hiessie Reise ins Labyrinth mit David Bowie als Koboldkönig



Nöpetinöpetinöööö


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2008)

der dunkle Kristall


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2008)

Das stimmt jetzt. 

Gibts momentan als Doppel-DVD "Die Reise in das Labyrinth" und "Der Dunkle Kristall" für 9,99 &#8364;

Gehört eigentlich in jede gute Mediathek.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ok,das aber auch....


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2008)

Mad Max?


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Ja, Noxiel darf weitermachen, das kann nur Mad Max sein...


----------



## Badwitch22 (27. Mai 2008)

och ne kann mir jemand sagen wie man dateien hochladen kann bei mir steht immer

hochladen fehlgeschlagen:die dateierweiterung war fehlerhaft oder nicht zulässig !!!

man dat nervt voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2008)

Der Schnellste darf an meiner Stelle weitermachen. Ich hab keine Zeit.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2008)

da Lurock Noxiel zugestimmt hat, obwohl es sich hier um Mad Max 2 handelt(ja,da bin ich ganz genau),denke ich sollte er weiter machen...
@badwitch:kann es sein, das das Bild zu gross ist und von daher nicht geladen werden kann?


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Ich mach mal weiter (hab ja diesmal die Erlaubnis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2008)

also,allein wenn ich das Bild betrachte würde ich schwören das ist ein deutscher Film...
hab aber überhaupt gar keine Ahnung um welchen Film es sich hier handelt


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Tipp??


----------



## Badwitch22 (27. Mai 2008)

nein es hat weniger kb als mein speicherplatz


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2008)

Badwitch22 schrieb:


> nein es hat weniger kb als mein speicherplatz


find ich eine komische Fehlermeldung:dateiERWEITERUNG fehlerhaft oder NICHT ZULÄSSIG...
also ich speicher ein gefundenes Bild erstmal auf meinem Desktop,geh dann auf durchsuchen,öffne dann und geh dann auf Datei hochladen.und danach auf in Kommentar einfügen...
und du bist sicher das dein Bild nicht grösser als 6.85 Kb ist? vlt mal ein anderes Bild versuchen?


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

na wo ist denn der Seestern hin?


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Mai 2008)

ruhig brauner. er muss dir keinen tipp geben. is ja auch noch net wirklich lange her dass das pic gepostet wurde


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Jetz is der Seestern wieder da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetz nen Tipp?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Jetz is der Seestern wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wäre ein günstiger Zeitpunkt...
Bisher tappen wohl die meisten so wie ich im Dunkeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ich mach mal weiter (hab ja diesmal die Erlaubnis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schaut aus wie so ein langweiliger mathe film Oo


----------



## Dalmus (27. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schaut aus wie so ein langweiliger mathe film Oo


Nee nee, ich hab da ein Auge für...
Das ist bestimmt einer von den Typen, über die die ältere Nachbarin später sagt: "Ich versteh das gar nicht. Der Herr X war so ein netter und hilfsbereiter Mensch."

Der schaut sich bestimmt gerade sein Opfer an und überlegt sich, welches Körperteil er als erstes abschneiden soll... ó.Ò


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Der schaut sich bestimmt gerade sein Opfer an und überlegt sich, welches Körperteil er als erstes abschneiden soll... ó.Ò



XDDD eher nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er schaut eher reumütig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Tip: Ist noch gar nicht solange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ha-ich hab euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> XDDD eher nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hat er gerade einen dummen Spruch gemacht und die Freundin fand das gar nicht witzig und ist zur Tür raus?
Ein Frauenfilm womöglich?


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ein Frauenfilm womöglich?



Ganz und gar nicht!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Ich seh schon-das wird nen Wochenprojekt^^


----------



## Dalmus (27. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ganz und gar nicht!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin raus aus der Nummer...
Mir sagt nichtmal der Darsteller was.^^


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich bin raus aus der Nummer...
> Mir sagt nichtmal der Darsteller was.^^



Du kennst den Schauspieler nich???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (27. Mai 2008)

der sieht i-wie aus wie johnny depp^^ Aber ich hab kp was für ein film das ist..


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> der sieht i-wie aus wie johnny depp^^ Aber ich hab kp was für ein film das ist..



Oh man  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Okok-es ist ein deutscher Schauspieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Oh man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Siehste... siehste....
Ich hab da nämlich auch hingeguckt und dachte im ersten Moment genau wie Bankchar, daß es Johnny Depp ist und dann nochmal und dachte mir: Neeeeeee, das isser nicht.
Ein Deutscher?
Kein Plan, wirklich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (27. Mai 2008)

Gib mal mehr tips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Gib mal mehr tips
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noch'n Tip??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Macht mal die Augen auf, wenn ihr das Bild anschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee aber ohne Spaß-wenn ihr den nich kennt, bekommt man euch ja mit sogut wie jeden deutschen Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

darf ichn tipp geben? ich weiß was es ist , will aber nicht sagen , weil ich sozusagen ,,gecheatet,, hab ^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> darf ichn tipp geben? ich weiß was es ist , will aber nicht sagen , weil ich sozusagen ,,gecheatet,, hab ^^



Ich sag nur soviel: Cheaten suckt und es ist mein Pic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tipps gebe wenn dann nur ich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich geh jetz erst einmal schlafen-wir ham ja Zeit nicht wahr?! Der kleine Hérault muss ja morgen 05:45 raus und Geld ranschaffen gehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dauert sowieso noch ne Weile und im Endeffekt kann ich sowieso nicht nachvollziehen, wenn einer "cheatet"-was auch immer du getan hast... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So macht das Spiel soundso keinen Spaß^^


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

öhm können wir mal weiter machen?


----------



## picollo0071 (28. Mai 2008)

Hm....
Ich kenn den Film glaub ich nicht.
Gib noch n paar tips plz.

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Hm....
> Ich kenn den Film glaub ich nicht.
> Gib noch n paar tips plz.
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Wenigstens den Schauspieler??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

Wuschelkopf aus der Sesamstrasse??

Wen intressieren schon DEUTSCHE Schauspieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (28. Mai 2008)

Ich hab jetzt gegoogelt, aber gefunden hab ich nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gib mal Tips.

Mfg Gabriel


P.S.: Ich hasse deutsche Filme   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Man man man...euch würde man bestimmt sogar mit Lammbock kriegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab doch schon nen riesen Tip gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er lief vor kurzem erst im Kino....


----------



## Osse (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Man man man...euch würde man bestimmt sogar mit Lammbock kriegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



puh schwer. zumal das foto nicht wirklich nen hinweis aufs genre oder thema des films gibt. und das der gute mann die hälfte seines gesichts verdeckt macht es mir auch nicht leicher. ^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Die Welle?


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> puh schwer. zumal das foto nicht wirklich nen hinweis aufs genre oder thema des films gibt. und das der gute man die hälfte seines gesichts verdeckt macht es mir auch nicht leicher. ^^



Alles Absicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Die Welle?



Nope  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (28. Mai 2008)

Kein Ohr Hasen oder so ?


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

Am ende kommen Touristen?


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Kram mit dem Brief?


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Okok...Meeeegatipp: Schriftsteller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube hier intressiert sich keiner für deutsche Filme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Langsm wirs glaub langweilig. Schon 23h das gleiche Bild. Hab wohl alle null bock mehr zu raten oder überhaupt nach dem Film zu suchen. Also mir geht es so und an der "gewaltigen" Menge an Posts die das "gewaltige" Interesse zeigen wohl vielen auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (28. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier intressiert sich keiner für deutsche Filme.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, das Problem ist wohl einfach, daß diesen deutschen Film nur ca. 2000 Leute gesehen haben.
Dummerweise ist davon aber nur einer registrierter buffed-User und hat das Bild hier reingestellt (zu Hérault schiel). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Tja Leute-Bildungslücke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soll ich auflösen oder was?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nur unter der Bedingung, dass ich dann nochmal dran bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

Jo, lös mal auf und mach was neues.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Die Lösung lautet: Hardcover  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier das neue-für euch Anfänger mal was ganz simples  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

also bei mir steht nur "zelluloid.de"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Habs geändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

ach jetzt seh ich was

hmm das ist doch der Schauspieler der Bullseye in Daredevil spielt oder?

puh  kommt mit bekannt vor aber von wo  -.-


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Tjaja-von woher nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Tjaja-von woher nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Tjaja-von woher nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Sorry-wieder voll am rumspinnen hier-aber ist ja bekannt -.-


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

yeah Trippelpost

Miami Vice?


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> yeah Trippelpost
> 
> Miami Vice?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Määäääck-voll daneben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

Ach jetzt. Ganz klar:

Nicht auflegen!


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach jetzt. Ganz klar:
> 
> Nicht auflegen!



Sauber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du bist dran! Boah-der Server is ja grad dermaßen am Abkacken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

oh ja, ist schlimm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Das is aber nich dieser Gaymen-Cowboy-Film oder?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denk nich....


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

nope   es ist ein Film der ganz bestimmt jeder hier gesehen hat


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> nope   es ist ein Film der ganz bestimmt jeder hier gesehen hat



Hmmmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allein schon die Cowboyhüte stehen im Konflikt mit meiner persönlichen Ansicht des Symphathieempfindens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (28. Mai 2008)

Kill Bill 1


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

verdammt du sau das wollte ich sagen^^


----------



## B1-66ER (28. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> verdammt du sau das wollte ich sagen^^


Dann mach du mal das nächste Bild, muß erst eins raussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: hätt ich gewusst, das es so lange dauert...


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (28. Mai 2008)

Die Asiatische Antwort auf Fight Club  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

ong bak?


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2008)

ich weiß es sags aber net. way 2 easy...









CHEATOOOR!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ong bak?


jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: gogo bl00ddr41ner töte mich


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

jau genau ja sollte ja nur lückenfüller sein^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

eazy...


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2008)

spiel ohne regeln. nächstes bild is ffa


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

gibts zu du hast gecheatort ^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

School of Rock?


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

nooop


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> gibts zu du hast gecheatort ^^


nope diesmal net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte das ding letztens im tv gesehn


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Mai 2008)

Anti-Cheater-Tipp, für die, die dran sind. Bild aufen PC speichern, und dabei irgendeinen Namen geben, der mit dem eigentlichen Namen nix zu tun hst. Das Bild dann hochladen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Anti-Cheater-Tipp, für die, die dran sind. Bild aufen PC speichern, und dabei irgendeinen Namen geben, der mit dem eigentlichen Namen nix zu tun hst. Das Bild dann hochladen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


PSSST!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

zum thema zurück leute ratet ratet es gibt auch was zu gewinnen : einen zeitungshut mit gaaaanz viel ehre


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> PSSST!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wollts nur spannender machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Spiel ohne Regeln hab ich letztens auch im TV gesehen. Ganz gut der Film.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Mai 2008)

Pfui, der Film war doch erst ein paar Seiten vorher^^

Das ist Pick of Destiny

oder Kings of Rock, wie auch immer


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Paul Panscher es geht sich um Folgendes..... Richtiiiiig


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Mai 2008)

So, der ist einfach^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Originaltitel gibts ein extra Sahnebonbon.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Schande über mich ein Martial Arts den ich net gesehen hab oO


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> So, der ist einfach^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Karate Kid oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (28. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab zwar keine Ahnung, doch ich rate einfach mal...Rush Hour...
Keine Ahnung...

Edit: oder vielleicht Bloodsport?


----------



## Dalmus (28. Mai 2008)

Is sich das Mortal Combat?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub ich stell eine neue Aufgabe.

Das wäre Riki-Oh: Story of Ricky gewesen, Martial Arts meets Braindead.

Den hier dürften aber ein paar kennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (28. Mai 2008)

Muxmäuschenstill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Muxmäuschenstill
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Korrekt.


----------



## B1-66ER (28. Mai 2008)

Wer wohnt hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (28. Mai 2008)

Hihihi, stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (28. Mai 2008)

Ich geb mal weiter. Mir fällt grad nix ein.^^


----------



## B1-66ER (28. Mai 2008)

Na gut, dann eben nochmal, diesmal etwas schweres?...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Mai 2008)

Bestimmt irgendso ein Mutantenfilm, Zombies, whatever.

Aber I am Legend is falsch, oder?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Mai 2008)

Würd auch sagen, dass es irgendwas Zombie-mässiges ist. Und irgendwie kommt es mir bekannt vor.

I am Legend könnte es sogar sein.


----------



## B1-66ER (28. Mai 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> I am Legend is falsch, oder?


Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Thorrak schrieb:


> Würd auch sagen, dass es irgendwas Zombie-mässiges ist. Und irgendwie kommt es mir bekannt vor.


Es hat nix mit Zombies zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Es hat nix mit Zombies zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sondern mit einem Virus der die Menschen tötet?

Hades-Faktor?

Hab da immer mal kurz reingeschaut...


----------



## B1-66ER (28. Mai 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Sondern mit einem Virus der die Menschen tötet?


Stimmt auch nicht...würde eher Parasiten sagen...



K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hades-Faktor?


Nöö...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub ich habs. 
Hab mal ein paar Filme in Google eingegebn die ich in den letzen 12 Monaten gesehen hab.

Ist es Cloverfield?


----------



## B1-66ER (28. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ist es Cloverfield?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Mai 2008)

Ha, hab doch gewusst dass mir die Szene bekannt vorkommt.

nächstes Bild kommt gleich


----------



## B1-66ER (28. Mai 2008)

Muss gestehen, dass ich selbst den Film noch gar nicht gesehen hab.
Habe aber die verflixte Werbekampagne mitbekommen und selbst erlebt.
Ich warte lieber bis er auf DVD oder BluRay erscheint ... zuhause ist es doch am schönsten^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Mai 2008)

Weiter gehts.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (28. Mai 2008)

Last Boy Scout
"Ich fürchte ich hab heut Nacht n Eichhörnchen gebumst nd weiß es nicht mehr"

Ich geb ab. Muss echt mal ins Bettchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## David (29. Mai 2008)

Last Boy Scout:
"Ich fürchte ich hab'n Eichhörchen geknallt und weiß es nicht mehr" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Mai 2008)

auf alle Fälle deutsche Komödie...seltsamerweise sieht die rechts wie Barbara Streisand aus...vlt noch ein Tip dazu?


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> *auf alle Fälle deutsche Komödie*...seltsamerweise sieht die rechts wie Barbara Streisand aus...vlt noch ein Tip dazu?


Tipp: falsch


----------



## shadow24 (29. Mai 2008)

ok,amerikanische Komödie...dann ist das Barbara Streisand...ist das Meine Frau,mein Schwiegervater und ich...oder so ähnlich?hab nur den ersten Teil davon gesehen.könnte der zweite sein


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ok,amerikanische Komödie...dann ist das Barbara Streisand...ist das Meine Frau,mein Schwiegervater und ich...oder so ähnlich?hab nur den ersten Teil davon gesehen.könnte der zweite sein


Wenn du mir noch den Name vom 2ten sagst darfst dann du.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Mai 2008)

Meine Frau, ihre Schwiegereltern und ich.

Mag nicht suchen. shadow darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: der erste heißt: "Meine Frau, ihr Vater und ich"


----------



## shadow24 (29. Mai 2008)

mag jetzt auch net...jedes Bild was ich hochladen will ist zu gross vom kb her...solls ein anderer versuchen


----------



## Hérault (29. Mai 2008)

Moin! Dann nehm ich mal das Zepter in die Hand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Mai 2008)

oO
ich würd mal tippe Mysthic Knight aber ob das einer kennt xD


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hérault (29. Mai 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> oO
> ich würd mal tippe Mysthic Knight aber ob das einer kennt xD
> Mfg Gabriel



Määäääk-leider falsch^^


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (29. Mai 2008)

Ritter der Kokosnuss !!!


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

Buhu, ok ich gebe es zu. Ich lag falsch.  -.-


----------



## Hérault (29. Mai 2008)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Ritter der Kokosnuss !!!



Top  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein wahrer Kenner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist dran!


----------



## Hérault (29. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jup, würd auch Ritter der Kokosnuss sagen.



Einer der falschesten Antworten, die je gegeben wurden^^

Edit:
Jetz haste editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (29. Mai 2008)

Und dann noch so tun als hättest du's gleich gewusst xD Dass ich nich lache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Und dann noch so tun als hättest du's gleich gewusst xD Dass ich nich lache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe, wusste ich das dur alle 5 sek auf aktualisieren klickst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (29. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> hehe, wusste ich das dur alle 5 sek auf aktualisieren klickst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erwischt! ^^ "Ich spuck dir in die Augen und blende dich!"


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

Habs ja schon wieder editiert. 

Zufrieden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (29. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Habs ja schon wieder editiert.
> 
> Zufrieden?
> 
> ...



Dir sei verziehen-Schlingel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Silence du bist dran! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

Dachte echt das wäre der Zauber aus dem anderen Film.

Aber als ich dann die adnere Antwort gelesen habe, macht es Ding Ding. Fuck genau es war der Zauberer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mit dem schlechtesten schweizer Film aller Zeiten habe ich trotzdem recht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (29. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dachte echt das wäre der Zauber aus dem anderen Film.
> 
> Aber als ich dann die adnere Antwort gelesen habe, macht es Ding Ding. Fuck genau es war der Zauberer.
> 
> ...



Gibt es gute Schweizer Filme???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Mai 2008)

Der Richer und sein Henker xD

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hérault (29. Mai 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Der Richer und sein Henker xD
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Ja ne-is klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Hmmm-denke gerade wieder darüber nach, erneut anarchisch zu werden^^

Edit2:
Ach was solls-dann hau ich eben noch eins dazwischen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Leute die nen Film raten und dann wieder 3 Tage offline gehen, bringen uns in diesem Spiel nicht weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Mai 2008)

afaik ist das der Typ von Amistad.
Aber das Gewand usw wirkt nicht nach Amistad.

Blood Diamond?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hérault (29. Mai 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Blood Diamond?



Guter Mann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Mai 2008)

Da ich heut enicht mehr dazu kommen würde das richtige zu bestätigen, ist es wieder mal FFA

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (29. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Die Leute die nen Film raten und dann wieder 3 Tage offline gehen, bringen uns in diesem Spiel nicht weiter



Naja, sooo lange war ich noch ned off ;-)

Aber Arbeit zwischen dem Raten muss auch mal sein ....


----------



## shadow24 (29. Mai 2008)

ok,dann setz doch jetzt ein neues rein


----------



## Dalmus (29. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ach was solls-dann hau ich eben noch eins dazwischen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist ein Forum, kein Chat -.-
Der gute BeyondTheSilence hat um 10:37 gelöst. Nu laß ihm mal Zeit...
Kann ja nicht jeder alle 2 Sekunden auf F5 drücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ha, da haben wir den Beweis... kaum wird man mal auf der Arbeit vom posten abgelenkt, schon ist der Post beim abschicken nicht mehr aktuell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (29. Mai 2008)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Naja, sooo lange war ich noch ned off ;-)
> 
> Aber Arbeit zwischen dem Raten muss auch mal sein ....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn du schonmal schreibst, warum setzt du dann nicht gleich ein neues Bild rein??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab doch lediglich die Zeit überbrücken wollen, bis Silence wieder da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte doch kein Vorwurf sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (29. Mai 2008)

Wer ist jetzt eigentlich an der Reihe?
Hab irgendwie den Überblick verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Da ich heut enicht mehr dazu kommen würde das richtige zu bestätigen, ist es wieder mal FFA
> 
> Mfg Gabriel




look 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (29. Mai 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> ... ist es wieder mal FFA
> Mfg Gabriel


Und das bedeutet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

FFA= Free for all , also derjenige der das nächste pic postet der.... Naja der hat das nächste pic gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (29. Mai 2008)

Na wenn niemand vortritt, mach ich mal das nächste...
Hoffe es ist nicht zu schwer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

schaut anderst nach jet li aus
folglich könnte es unleashed sein.


----------



## B1-66ER (29. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schaut anderst nach jet li aus
> folglich könnte es unleashed sein.


Der Typ, den man da auf dem Bild sieht, ist leider nicht Jet Li, er spielt auch nicht im gesuchten Film mit.
Es ist auch kein asiatischer Film, es ist ein amerikanischer Film.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

schaut aber relativ ändlich aus Oo

naja dachte schon hab noch nie jet li in fesseln gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja schade ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Mai 2008)

Hm...
wirkt aufgrund der Kleidung etwas futuristisch.
Dann ist es noch zerrissen, also würd ich auf Gosse, Strafanstalt, oder Aufständische tippen.

Vll einer der Species Teile?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

Naja gehen wir mal an die Sache ran:
Der Mann wird von mehreren Männern auf dem Tisch gehalten.Der zugeklebte Mund und die Irrenjacke deuten darauf hin,dass er sich in einer psychologischen Anstalt befindet.Ich denke aber,dass der Mann zu unrecht gefangengehalten wird.Was meint ihr?


----------



## B1-66ER (29. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Naja gehen wir mal an die Sache ran:
> Der Mann wird von mehreren Männern auf dem Tisch gehalten.Der zugeklebte Mund und die Irrenjacke deuten darauf hin,dass er sich in einer psychologischen Anstalt befindet.Ich denke aber,dass der Mann zu unrecht gefangengehalten wird.Was meint ihr?


Mach weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: der Titel ist "eigentlich" im Bild zu sehen^^


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Mai 2008)

Heißt der Film:

"Männer halten einen Psychopaten auf nem Metallteil fest"

???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## B1-66ER (29. Mai 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Heißt der Film:
> 
> "Männer halten einen Psychopaten auf nem Metallteil fest"
> 
> ...


Es geht nicht darum was im Bild getan wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht das Remake "John Carpenter's Psychopath"?


----------



## Yadiz (29. Mai 2008)

Hmm. Erinnert mich irgendwie an Anatomie. Hab aber nur mal ein Stück von 2ten Teil gesehen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Mai 2008)

Also beim Schauspielerraten würd ich sagen Adrian Brody.

Zusammen mit dem Tip tendiere ich zu: The Jacket.


----------



## B1-66ER (29. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Also beim Schauspielerraten würd ich sagen Adrian Brody.
> Zusammen mit dem Tip tendiere ich zu: The Jacket.


Natürlich, richtig geraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt gefällt es mir^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Mai 2008)

Ich bin ja so gut. Jet Li, HAAAH!!

Ok, weiter, den Film hat hier wahrscheinlich jeder gesehen (Falls nicht, in die Ecke. Schämen! ). Sollte also nicht sonderlich schwer sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (29. Mai 2008)

Stephen Kings "Katzenaugen" ?
Ehrlich gesagt, das Bild ist nicht gerade sehr Aussagekräftig. Könnte alles mögliche sein, wo eine Katze vorkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, das Bild ist nicht gerade sehr Aussagekräftig. Könnte alles mögliche sein, wo eine Katze vorkommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß^^
deswegen hab ich es ja auch genommen.

Tip: der Name der Katze ist Jones.


----------



## B1-66ER (29. Mai 2008)

Beobachtet die Katze gerade etwas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blöde Frage, ich weiß^^


----------



## Tahult (29. Mai 2008)

Alien?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Alien?



richtig^^


----------



## Tahult (29. Mai 2008)

^^

Ich geb dann aber gleich mal weiter. Bin gleich off.


----------



## mgh (29. Mai 2008)

>>i schogs glei i hob mi ned aufn willy gsetzt <<


was schweres für die Deutschen

mfg 
MGH


----------



## B1-66ER (29. Mai 2008)

mgh schrieb:


> >>i schogs glei i hob mi ned aufn willy gsetzt <<
> was schweres für die Deutschen
> 
> mfg
> MGH


Und wo ist das Bild dazu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es geht hier im Thread darum, anhand von Bildern den dazugehörigen Film zu erraten...und nicht um Filmzitate!
Tja, ich schätze du bist raus *g*

Ich bin mal so frei und poste das nächste Bild, ganz im Sinne von Tahult...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (30. Mai 2008)

Holy.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da muss wohl nen kleiner Tip her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Mai 2008)

also die ältere Dame auf dem Bild kenn ich aus vielen Komödien/Kinderfilmen...
nach der Spionage-Art wie die beiden dort auftreten wird es sich bei diesem Film wohl auch dieser Sparte zuordnen lassen...
irgendsowas wie Spy Kids,oder so? ansonsten wäre ein kleiner tip sehr hilfreich...


----------



## Hérault (30. Mai 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also die ältere Dame auf dem Bild kenn ich aus vielen Komödien/Kinderfilmen...
> nach der Spionage-Art wie die beiden dort auftreten wird es sich bei diesem Film wohl auch dieser Sparte zuordnen lassen...
> irgendsowas wie Spy Kids,oder so? ansonsten wäre ein kleiner tip sehr hilfreich...



Wie spionierende Kinder sehen die beiden aber nicht aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Ich befürchte, B1 ist noch nicht wirklich wach^^


----------



## shadow24 (30. Mai 2008)

ich glaub B1 werden wir erst im Laufe des Vormittags begrüssen können...
die sehen wirklich net wie Kinder aus(obwohl die ältere Dame von der Statur her...),aber ich glaub das sie den "bösen" Part in Spy Kids 1 gemacht hat...hab den Film nich gesehen,von daher hätte ich mir das vorstellen können...
die Dame spielt oft den bösen part in Komödien und Kinderfilmen.bestimmt auch hier...


----------



## Hérault (30. Mai 2008)

Wie gesagt...ohne Tip hab ich wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (30. Mai 2008)

Ok, ich bin da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, als kleiner Tipp: die beiden sind "existenzielle" Detektive *g*
Den Mann auf dem Bild müsste eigentlich jeder kennen...
Glaub das reicht, um zu lösen...

Edit: bin wieder weg, muß mir neue Grafikkarte einbauen.


----------



## Nevad (30. Mai 2008)

Ist das Harrison Ford?Wenn ja tippe ich auf "Die Waffen der Frauen".


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Den Mann auf dem Bild müsste eigentlich jeder kennen...



Jetzt wo dus sagst.
Ich weiß wers ist. Glaub ich zumindest^^

Autofahren kann er trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Hérault (30. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Jetzt wo dus sagst.
> Ich weiß wers ist. Glaub ich zumindest^^
> 
> Autofahren kann er trotzdem nicht.



Dann sag's uns doch !?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Mai 2008)

Also für mich sieht er aus wie der Typ der in Meine Frau, ihre SChwiegereltern und Ich den Vater von ihm spielt.

edit: Dustin Hoffman


----------



## B1-66ER (30. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also für mich sieht er aus wie der Typ der in Meine Frau, ihre SChwiegereltern und Ich den Vater von ihm spielt.
> 
> edit: Dustin Hoffman


Ist schonmal richtig (das es Dustin H. ist)...so schwer ist es doch nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Imdb.com kann das ganze auflösen...

Edit: bin wieder weg, muß noch ein neues Netzteil einbauen^^


----------



## Qonix (30. Mai 2008)

I Heart Huckabees


----------



## B1-66ER (30. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> I Heart Huckabees


Dem hab ich nix mehr hinzuzufügen, stimmt natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Mai 2008)

Gladiator

müsste das sein, wo er gegen den "pensionierten" antreten soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (30. Mai 2008)

ja ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mach weiter


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Mai 2008)

War ja auch einfach. 
Jetzt kommt ein Film den ich selbst nie gesehen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=3163:holla.jpg]

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## B1-66ER (30. Mai 2008)

Die Frau ist Julianna Margulies, bekannt aus ER - Emergency Room.
Ich bin so frei, es ist "Ghost Ship"...

Da ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, hier das nächste Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (31. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scary!! Was ist das denn??


----------



## B1-66ER (31. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Scary!! Was ist das denn??


Ein Film^^
Freigegeben ab *16* Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG FSK...
Ist übrigens ein Remake.

Edit: das Original soll wirklich Scary!! sein. Kenne aber leider nur das schwache US-Remake...


----------



## Tahult (31. Mai 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Ein Film^^


Echt? Is'n Ding!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm, dann versuchen wir mal zu kombinieren.

Schwaches *US*-Remake...
Das Original ist demnach kein amerikanischer Film.

Flüchten die beiden "Jungs" (oder was auch immer das sein soll^^) vor dem Typen? Versucht er sie zu retten? Will er ihnen ne Lebensversicherung aufschwatzen? ^^


----------



## B1-66ER (31. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Das Original ist demnach kein amerikanischer Film.


Richtig^^



Tahult schrieb:


> Flüchten die beiden "Jungs" (oder was auch immer das sein soll^^) vor dem Typen? Versucht er sie zu retten? Will er ihnen ne Lebensversicherung aufschwatzen? ^^


Die beiden "Jungs" flüchten nicht vor ihm...der Typ wollte jemand hinterherrennen, als sie plötzlich auftauchten.



Tahult schrieb:


> ...die beiden "Jungs" (oder was auch immer das sein soll^^)...


Das sind "Geister"...dachte mir nach Ghost Ship wäre das ganz witzig...


----------



## Tahult (31. Mai 2008)

Wusste der Typ, dass diese Geister auftauchen können oder kamen die auch für ihn ganz überraschend?
Sind da im Hintergrund auch noch Leute oder hab ich schon zuviel Bier drin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (31. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Wusste der Typ, dass diese Geister auftauchen können oder kamen die auch für ihn ganz überraschend?
> Sind da im Hintergrund auch noch Leute oder hab ich schon zuviel Bier drin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er wusste das sie auftauchen "können", doch in diesem Moment war er selbst überrascht, weil er hatte nicht damit gerechnet.
In Panik und Stresssituationen denkt der Mensch ganz anders...
Und im Hintergrund sind auch noch Leute..."Geister" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (31. Mai 2008)

Hmm, hört sich ja auf jeden Fall mal interessant an.
Aber ich hab, ganz ehrlich gesagt, nicht den geringsten Schimmer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wieso läuft der Typ jemandem hinterher? Wem rennt er hinterher?


----------



## B1-66ER (31. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Wieso läuft der Typ jemandem hinterher? Wem rennt er hinterher?


Er wollte einem Mädchen dabei helfen, etwas zu erledigen...und sie steht in einem Aufzug.
Das Bild ist aus ihrer Sicht...

Ok, Zeit für Tipps:
1. Das Original hat den Titel einer Stadt...
2. Es hat etwas mit der Körperfunktion eines lebenden Menschen zu tun...
3. Plot Keywords: Apokalypse, Internet, Isolation, Schatten, Geist...


----------



## Deaty (31. Mai 2008)

Wer postet sowas fieses um diese Uhrzeit? Jetzt kann ich nimmer schlafen >.<


----------



## B1-66ER (31. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Wer postet sowas fieses um diese Uhrzeit? Jetzt kann ich nimmer schlafen >.<


*sichkaputtlach*^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Mai 2008)

Darf ich auflösen obwohl ich mal wieder gegoogelt habe? Ich kann da nicht wiederstehen, hab aber immer ein schlechtes Gewissen  wenn ich die Filme nicht gesehen hab.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Darf ich auflösen obwohl ich mal wieder gegoogelt habe? Ich kann da nicht wiederstehen, hab aber immer ein schlechtes Gewissen  wenn ich die Filme nicht gesehen hab.


und ich dachte schon es würde nur mir so gehen <3


----------



## Incontemtio (31. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Darf ich auflösen obwohl ich mal wieder gegoogelt habe? Ich kann da nicht wiederstehen, hab aber immer ein schlechtes Gewissen  wenn ich die Filme nicht gesehen hab.



Was spricht dagegen? Ich versuche ja auch immer wieder den Film zuergoogeln aber es gelingt mir nie ...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Mai 2008)

Gut, dann versuch ichs mal.

Das dürfte Kairo aka Pulse sein.

Das Remake eines (natürlich) japanischen Horrorfilms.

Edit: Falls richtig kann jemand anders weitermachen.


----------



## B1-66ER (31. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Gut, dann versuch ichs mal.
> 
> Das dürfte Kairo aka Pulse sein.
> 
> ...


Ist natürlich richtig.
Der nächste bitte...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Mai 2008)

Ich mach doch selber weiter.

[attachment=3169:JS.jpg]


----------



## Nevad (1. Juni 2008)

Mhhh..Ein dicker Gladiator aus der Zukunft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (1. Juni 2008)

Running Man mit Arni


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (1. Juni 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Running Man mit Arni



Korrekt.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2008)

tz tz tz

Immer diese Moderatoren. Sind einfach nie online.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juni 2008)

setz doch mal ein anderer ein Bild rein...ich find kein Bild mehr welches nur 6,85 kb gross ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juni 2008)

Schöne Bescherung oder alternativ: Hilfe es weihnachtet sehr...
geniale Komödie mit Chevy Chase und den Griswolds...gibt glaub ich noch zwei Teile mit den Griswolds auf Reisen,zu einem Ferienpark und in London
tja,ich find immer noch kein Bild in der richtigen Grösse...


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Schöne Bescherung oder alternativ: Hilfe es weihnachtet sehr...
> geniale Komödie mit Chevy Chase und den Griswolds...gibt glaub ich noch zwei Teile mit den Griswolds auf Reisen,zu einem Ferienpark und in London
> tja,ich find immer noch kein Bild in der richtigen Grösse...


genau

und es gibt noch einen wo sie nach Las Vegas fahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juni 2008)

ist das der Teil wo sie die tote Schwiegermutter von ihm aufm Sessel setzen und aufs Autodach schnallen?
ich find einfach kein passendes Bild mehr in richtiger Grösse.alle mind. 20 kb...das gibts doch gar nicht mehr...


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube das war in dem Film wo sie in den Freizeitpark wollen.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juni 2008)

also das Mädel auf dem Bild sieht echt nett aus...sagt mir aber leider gar nix...der Typ,den man am Rand sieht hat ne Ähnlichkeit mit dem Arzt aus Scrubs oder wie die Arztserie heisst...aber ein Tip wäre echt hilfreich..
und wie kriegt man das Bild verkleinert? mit diesen 83%...


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juni 2008)

wenn das tom green ist müsste das road trip sein.
wenn stimmt dann ffa.

verkleinert wird das pic autoamtisch. bei mir zb auf 66%


----------



## Dim (2. Juni 2008)

Road Trip ist richtig xD würd ich auch sagen!

Ich will auch mal hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hop hop!


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juni 2008)

Tanz der Teufel?kann aber auch jeder x-beliebige andere Horrorfilm sein


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2008)

jup stimmt ist Road Trip

ka muss ein Horrofilm sein und die schau ich nicht


----------



## Dim (2. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Tanz der Teufel?



Nop!


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

Herr der Ringe irgendein Teil eines Orks in einem Teil der Trilogie in einem versteckten Winkel 1:1000 vergrössert?


----------



## Dim (2. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe irgendein Teil eines Orks in einem Teil der Trilogie in einem versteckten Winkel 1:1000 vergrössert?



Leider nein!

Kleiner Tipp: Es geht um Atom verstrahlte!


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

28 Days later oda so was


----------



## Dim (2. Juni 2008)

Nein!

"Oder sowas" könnte stimmen!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Juni 2008)

The Hills have eyes 1 oder 2?


----------



## B1-66ER (2. Juni 2008)

http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&q...sa=N&tab=wi
Erste Reihe, Bild 5...

*Thorrak Dun Morogh*, it's your Turn oder FFA?


----------



## Dim (2. Juni 2008)

Sorry scheiß Gewitter bei mir!!

Ja, The Hills have Eyes ist naturelemon richtig!

Thorrak Dun Morogh hau rein!

(machs schön schwer!)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Juni 2008)

Gut, dann mache mer gleich mal in der Horrorecke weiter

[attachment=3187:pic.jpg]

P.S. Zufälle gibt's, war keine Absicht...


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Is den net High Fidelity oder so? Von den zwei Frauen wo die eine ne gespaltene Persönlichkeit die alles andere als friedlich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> Is den net High Fidelity oder so? Von den zwei Frauen wo die eine ne gespaltene Persönlichkeit die alles andere als friedlich ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur die Hälfte ist richtig...


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Hab nochmal nach gegoogelt! High Tension? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> High Tension?



Jetzt passt's^^


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Yuhuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Prestige?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Jupp! War ja auch einfach. Ganz besonders weil ich das mit der Bild einbindung nicht so gut hingekriegt habe :-/

Picollo is your turn =)


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schaun wers kennt^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

Puh, das könnten so viele Filme sein.

Also ohne Tipp hab ich keine Ahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2008)

das Szenenbild sagt mir auch nix. passt echt zu dutzenden Filmen.ob Action oder Horror...auch der Schauspieler sagt mir nix...
ein Tip bitte...


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Also an dieser Stelle muss ich allerdings sagen: ich hab den Film selbst nicht gesehen^^
Nur das Cover in der Videothek  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist ein Horrorfilm.

Der Name des Films besteht aus einem Kult-Horror (Namen) und einer Zahl dahinter. Das Ganze spielt sich im Weltraum ab.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

Odysee?


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Nein.
Da ist ja auch keine Zahl dahinter^^

Ich geb euch ab jetzt Tips zu dem Kultfilm, da dieser recht leicht zu erraten ist.

Nächster Tip: Der Grundstock für diesen Kult-Horror ist von einem Blutrünstigen Kriegsherren gelegt worden, der versprach nach seinem Tod, seine Feinde heim zu suchen.
Er gab dabei auch an, wovon er sich ernähren wird


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2008)

ist das dr Film mit den Kahlköpfen die voller Stacheln sind(weiss nich mehr wie die heissen)und wenn man einen Würfel öffnet,dann befreit man die... und das ist der vierte Teil,der sich im Weltraum auf einm Frachter abspielt?moment...Hellraiser 4?


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Nope ist es nicht.
Der Film den ich hier suche, ist ein eher unbekannter. Aber den Kult davon, den kennt jeder 3-jährige schon^^
Der Kultfilm hat als "Hauptperson" das wohl berühmteste Horrorwesen ever.

Noch mal:

Der gesuchte Filmtitel hat folgendes "Layout":

ASÖJNFEWJIND                                                            1239402
[Hier setzen sie ein Kultiges Horrorwesen ein]              [Hier setzen sie eine Zahl zwischen 1 und 5000 ein]


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2008)

Alien 1?


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

Alien 1 2 oder 3?


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Nein

Es geht nicht um eine Spezies (was in diesem Fall Alien wäre) sondern um einen Speziellen aus der Gattung. Den Urheber.

Um diese Spezies drehen sich ne menge Filme. Die Kultfigur kam z.b. in einer berühmten Trilogier vor, welche erst vor "kurzem" ihren abschluss erhielt. In dieser Trilogie ging es um einen Schwarzen (Mr. Snipes), der Jagd auf diese Spezies machte.

Also langsam sollte zumindest die Spezies, und somit auch die Kultfigur erraten werden.
Ich bin schon fast enttäuscht von euch^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

Vampire?


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2008)

also Spezies sind Vampire,aber welche Trilogie? Blade 3?


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Also jetzt haben wir die Spezies mal (Vampier). nun wollen wir herausfinden, welche Kult-Horro-Figur dieser Spezies angehört. Er kam in Blade 3 vor.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2008)

oder in diesem Fall Blade 1


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Also Ich denke ich habe verwirrung gestiftet. der film den ich suche, ist NICHT aus einer Trilogie^^

Ich wollte euch mal auf Vampiere bringen, dann auf den "Urvampier"
denn das ist ein teil des Titels des filmes den cih hier such^^


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Also jetzt haben wir die Spezies mal (Vampier). nun wollen wir herausfinden, welche Kult-Horro-Figur dieser Spezies angehört. Er kam in Blade 3 vor.
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


omg,du machst es aber auch schwer...dann vlt Urvampir 1?


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

Michael Jackson  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Also dir wird doc wohl der Name eies Vampirs einfallen oder?
Einer der Berühmt ist.

Vll kommt er aus Transylvanien (oder wie man das schreibt^^) *achtung versteckter tip*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

Dracula?


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2008)

haha,geil Michael Jackson...
Dracula 1?


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Na endlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also langsam ist mir nix mehr eingefallen was ich euch über Dracula hätte erzählen können   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt haben wir den ersten teil des Filmtitels.

Der Zweite Teil ist eine Zahl.


Noch mal zum Film ansich: Er spielt sich im Weltraum, auf einem Raumschiff ab. Die Crew öffnet einen Behälter, und ab dann versuchen sie zu überleben, und schnell genug an sonnenstrahlen ran zu kommen, weil sie etwas Draculaähnliches freigelassen haben^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Dracula 1?


Die zahl ist um tausendfaches höher^^


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

Dracula 3000


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. Juni 2008)

Dracula 3008?


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dracula 3000


So ist es^^
Schwere Geburt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

juhu ich bin Vater  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin mal suchen


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2008)

da hast du aber auch ne Granate rausgesucht...aber an den Film werde ich mich bestimmt erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Ihr wolltet doch immer was schweres haben :-P

*wieder in videothek stell und Filmnamen die keine sau kennt aufschreib*

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Ali G in da House


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

Den in der Mitte kennt sicher jeder xD nur fällt mir der Name nicht ein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

Da war wohl jemand schneller xD


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ali G in da House


Jawohl

zu geil der Film


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2008)

oh je,jetzt setzt Pico wieder ein Film rein...


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

ach er hilft ja immer schön ^^

er könnte ja ein Bild reinstellen mit der Lösung drunter und wir müsse nur noch versuchen das ganze richtig ab zu schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (3. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jawohl
> 
> zu geil der Film



Aber nur auf Englisch.
Auf deutsch sind fast alle synchronisierten Filme absoluter Mist.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> ach er hilft ja immer schön ^^
> 
> er könnte ja ein Bild reinstellen mit der Lösung drunter und wir müsse nur noch versuchen das ganze richtig ab zu schreiben
> 
> ...


hehe,hast recht...bei der Wärme schon ne schwierige Aufgabe


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Na wenn das so ist *mal an meinen letzten besuch in der bibliothek denk*
*nen Film von vor 200 Jahren raussuch*
*bild such*
*keines find, internet gabs noch nicht*

jetzt müsst ihr euch gedulden. muss was anderes suchen^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Bleiben wir mal in meinem Genre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

öhm im Hintergrund leuft ein Schwarz / Weiss -Film und im Vordergrund sitzen ein paart Typen

kein schimmer (ich kenne kaum Draculafilme sind mir meist zu langweilig)


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Der Dracula wird in diesem Film von Eddie Murphy gespielt

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. Juni 2008)

Vampire in Brooklyn?


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Bingo

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so , dürfte recht einfach sein ^^


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

also ich seh nichts

Waterboy ^^


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

Der Film heisst "Error"?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. Juni 2008)

correct! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith : Waterboy is correct!


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Wirt etwas älter, Sie hat nen Neopren-Anzug an -> ich nehm mal an Taucher

Der weiße Hai??

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

nö


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Das ganze rund herum wirkt irgendwie nach Kanalisation. kann das sein?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

Lüftungsschacht oder sowas


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juni 2008)

Deep blue sea?


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Deep blue sea?


jawohl


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Verdammt....
Hab mir fest eingebildet, dass sie da keinen Neoprenanzüge tragen *Grün und Blau ärger*

Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Verdammt....
> Hab mir fest eingebildet, dass sie da keinen Neoprenanzüge tragen *Grün und Blau ärger*
> 
> Mfg Gabriel
> ...


Doch und zwar ist das gerade dort wo sie mit dem U-Boot fliehen wollte das ber kaputt war und dann auf die Idee kamen zu schwimmen. Jedoch wurde dann Samue L. Jackson da voll cool gefressen als er den anderen ne Moralpredigt gehlaten hatte. Und dann haben sie den Eingang zu diesm Schacht gefunden und dann steig das Wasser und der Hai kommt dan mit dem Wasser langsam den Schacht rauf.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juni 2008)

Und dann taucht glaub ich LL Cool J in einer Tür über ihnen auf wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Aber lassen wir das.

Jetzt kommt der coolste Roboter im besten Film aller Zeiten.

[attachment=3193:11.jpg]

P.S. Zahl wünschenswert.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Ui verdammt...
Nr. 5 lebt?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ui verdammt...
> Nr. 5 lebt?


nope zu modern (also der Film der gesucht wird)

den hab ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## Tahult (3. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der coolste Roboter im besten Film aller Zeiten.


Ich gebe zu, ich hab keine Ahnung, welcher Film gesucht ist, aber der coolste Roboter aller Zeiten ist immer noch er hier...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juni 2008)

Nene, der Roboter hier ist viel besser, vor allem weil er so extrem deplaziert ist.

Der gesuchte Film ist übrigens älter als Nummer 5, allerdings nicht viel älter.

Und als kleine Hilfestellung gibt es noch das hier

[attachment=3194:vlcsnap_4716.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2008)

das ist der Roboter aus Rocky 3...weiss gar nich mehr wie der faule Sack da auf dem Sofa hiess,aber ich hab Clubber Lang(Mr.T) gehasst damals


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, ich hab keine Ahnung, welcher Film gesucht ist, aber der coolste Roboter aller Zeiten ist immer noch er hier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab mir Marvin aus den Büchern komplett anders vorgestellt.war auch masslos enttäuscht von der Verfilmung(obwohl Douglas Adams vor seinem Tod mitgeplant haben soll...)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das ist der Roboter aus Rocky 3...weiss gar nich mehr wie der faule Sack da auf dem Sofa hiess,aber ich hab Clubber Lang(Mr.T) gehasst damals



Lass ich so gelten. Ist eigentlich Rocky 4 mit Dolph Lundgren, aber ich will mal nicht so sein.

Der faule Sack heißt übrigens Paulie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2008)

echt Rocky 4?wie peinlich...aber den guten Dolph hab ich net so gehasst wie Mr.T...
ich geb das nächste Bild ffa


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


argh den kenn ich. wie hieß der denn noch mal verdammt????????


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2008)

Free Willy??????????


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

Tja, dass musst du mir sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Shadow   na klar  -.-


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2008)

ne,keine Ahnung welcher das ist...sieht nach deutscher Komödie aus...irgendsoein Teeniefilm?


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ne,keine Ahnung welcher das ist...sieht nach deutscher Komödie aus...irgendsoein Teeniefilm?


nope


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2008)

ein Tip bitte


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

Schweiz


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

Chucky die Mörderpuppe xD


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Das hat irgendwie so diesen "Eis am Stiel" Flare^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Das hat irgendwie so diesen "Eis am Stiel" Flare^^
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel




Ich glaub das isses!


----------



## ShaPhan (3. Juni 2008)

Tststst,

ACHTUNG, fertig Charly  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> Tststst,
> 
> ACHTUNG, fertig Charly
> 
> ...


genau   auch wenn es CharlIE heisst ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Google hats mir gerade gesagt^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

ShaPhan it's your turn! =)


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Juni 2008)

Dim, wieso kannst du nicht einfach warten, bis ShaPhan ein Bild gepostet hat? Immerhin ist er jetzt dran.


----------



## ShaPhan (3. Juni 2008)

Kleiner Schreibfehler ( oder doch Denkfehler ?? )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So jetzt ratet mal, ist nicht schwer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2008)

jo,ist leicht...ist Interceptor mit Charlie Sheen...
kann Dim mit seinem Bild weitermachen.ich geh off


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

Ich hab kein Bild rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

Doch da war eins mit ner Blondine und nem Buch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 okay ich gebs zu tut mir Leid xD hier ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Doch da war eins mit ner Blondine und nem Buch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt lass ihn gefälligst damit angeben, dass er die Editier-Funktion gefunden hat und
wundere dich wo das Bild nur hin ist!


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

So Guys euch zu liebe wieder editiert...

Der Film hieß sehnsüchtig... (man darf auch mal ne schnulze renmachen^^)

Jetzt ist das andere Bild dran.


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

Das Bild von Dim ist Urmel aus dem Eis 1 oder 2


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

Nein. =)


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Das müsste "Horton hört ein Hu!" oder so irgendwie sein oder?


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Das müsste "Horton hört ein Hu!" oder so irgendwie sein oder?



That`s right!

Its your turn!


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


P.S.: nervig mit der Upload-begrenzung -.- 409 Bytes -.-'


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

Hehe da brauchste wohl auch 25000 Dsl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD

Hmm.. mist den Film kenn ich. *ARG* wie hieß der noch gleich...


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

Der Shakal


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

Andere Schauspieler... Bruce Willis und Richard Gere spielen in Der Schakal


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

ach wie hiess der Film dann noch mal??  Er verkleidet sich ja die ganze Zeit.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Der filmname beginnt mit "M"

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

Noch ein Tipp^^


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Es geht um eine Art "Trainingslager" für eine Polizeiabteilung. Und ich sag: Aus Spass wird ernst...


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

Police Academy


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Police Academy






picollo0071 schrieb:


> Der filmname beginnt mit "M"
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


ähmm ja xD


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

XD


----------



## Dalmus (3. Juni 2008)

Sehr, sehr geiler Film. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl ich ein wenig geschockt war, als einer meiner Lieblingsschauspieler überaschend früh draufgeht.^^
Aber ich hab per google gecheatet - konnte die Szene nicht zuordnen. :>


----------



## Mondryx (3. Juni 2008)

Is doch Mindhunters oder? Hab den hier im Regal stehen^^


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

http://img5.allocine.fr/acmedia/rsz/434/x/...66/18875887.jpg
Jap das isser!

Mondryx du bis dran =)


----------



## Mondryx (3. Juni 2008)

Soa...hier mein Bild. Keine ahnung obs das schon gab 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (3. Juni 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Soa...hier mein Bild. Keine ahnung obs das schon gab
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kommt mir bekannt vor der Kollege...
aber wirklich einordnen kann ich den noch nicht. *grübel*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juni 2008)

Der Hoschi sieht mir vampirig aus.

Wüsst aber nicht welcher Film.


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

Herr der Ringe xD ein Uruk-hai der aus dem Mist wie in dem Film gezogen wird?


----------



## Mondryx (3. Juni 2008)

na, ganz falsche richtung^^


----------



## Rodney (3. Juni 2008)

Der Horschti kommt aus Barbie's Schwanensee -  was eher heißt die Horschtine - das ist nämlich Barbie ungeschminkt.

So, ich bin dran.


----------



## Mondryx (3. Juni 2008)

Ist ein Horrorfilm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (3. Juni 2008)

Creep ?


----------



## Mondryx (3. Juni 2008)

Nope...der Film hat im deuschen noch nen untertitel, vllt hilft das^^


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Juni 2008)

Gib mal nen Tip...
Schaut aus wie so n Film, wo irgendwelche Creeps sinnlos Menschen abschlachte. So wie bei The Hills have eyes...

Ist es Vll "Wrong Turn"???



Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Nen Untertitel: Dann ist es wohl eher "Wrong Turn 2: Dead End" ??


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juni 2008)

Ok ich geb mal nen Tipp: Es handelt sich um eine Höhlenexpedition. Jetzt bin ich erstmal weg, hab Schule. Schau so ab 14 Uhr wieder rein.


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juni 2008)

The Descent-Abgrund des Grauens...


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Juni 2008)

Stimmt. Du bist dran


Beweis: HIER
3. Bild


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

na dann weiter sonst wirds ja langweilig ^^


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juni 2008)

ich kann leider nur kleine Bilder reinsetzen.weiss net wie man jpgs verkleinert.hoffe ihr könnt was sehen...[attachment=3209:jar_3242...56x103_e.jpg]


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

Der Onkel vom Mars


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juni 2008)

richtige Antwort...scheint so als ob man tatsächlich was auf dem Bild erkennen konnte.hab extra ein einfaches genommen...
du bist dran


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Juni 2008)

True Lies


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

hmm  zu leicht was ^^

mir gehen langsam echt die Filme aus. wollen wir Serien auch noch dazu nehmen?


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Juni 2008)

Serien sind etwas unfair  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bild kommt gleich


Mfg Gabriel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

Batman Begins?


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Juni 2008)

Jop.
Du bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

ich geb mal ffa


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Fast schon zuuu einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (4. Juni 2008)

Bisserl sehr klein... kann man ja kaum was erkennen.^^
Is das Lammbock?


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juni 2008)

jo,hab gerade gegoggelt.ist genau das Bild unter Lammbock aufgetaucht...
du bist


----------



## Dim (4. Juni 2008)

http://images.google.de/images?gbv=2&n...rt=140&sa=N
Beweis!

Dalmus ist dran!


----------



## Dalmus (4. Juni 2008)

In dem Fall ffa...
Auf der Arbeit kann ich nichts einstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (4. Juni 2008)

Riddick?


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

mist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> mist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich seh das mal als Bestätigung...
dann ist se_Bastet dran


----------



## se_BASTET (4. Juni 2008)

kam mir doch gleich so bekannt vor, hab grad noch böse Arbeit rein bekommen.
da mach ich das mal FFA


----------



## Dim (4. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

hmm   One Night in Paris?


----------



## Deaty (4. Juni 2008)

LoL

One Night in Paris! 

Klassiker...

iiilll! xD


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

darf man hier pornos posten omg .. sagt das doch gleich xD
100%pro der kak film ..
wobei könnt auch der von britney sein der ist auch so dunkel/schlecht ^^


----------



## Dim (4. Juni 2008)

Solang man nichts sieht ist das ja okay, war ja auch eig. nur ein bissl spaßig gemeint xD

Jep One Night In Paris, der schlechteste überhaupt!

Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht darf Qonix ans Werk.


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2008)

na dann wollen wir mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhianwen (5. Juni 2008)

Das große Rennen von Belleville?


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2008)

nope


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Juni 2008)

Shihiros Reise ins Zauberland. 

Wenns stimmt FFA, sitz gerade im Info-Unterricht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2008)

nö

Ihr immer mit Prinzessin Mononoke und Chihiro's Reise ins Zauberland  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Juni 2008)

Das wandelnde Schloss.


Falls richtig (was ich vermute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) next pic FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2008)

jup stimmt


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (5. Juni 2008)

oO Sagt mir gar nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tip?


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2008)

es ist ein schon etwas äterer Film  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (5. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> es ist ein schon etwas äterer Film
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist doch kein Tip^^


----------



## Dalmus (5. Juni 2008)

Ganz spontan erstmal wegen dem Hintergrund im Bild: Die blaue Lagune? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (5. Juni 2008)

Erschwerend kommt natürlich noch hinzu, dass das Bild total klein is^^ Man kann ja nicht einmal erkennen, welche Schauspielerin das ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2008)

Tipp: Amazonas


----------



## Minati (5. Juni 2008)

Anaconda?


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Anaconda?


jup  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (5. Juni 2008)

An sich ist es einfach, nur müsst ihr mir den genauen Titel geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2008)

Boah, schwarz / weiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kein schimmer


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juni 2008)

auf alle Fälle Miss Marple...aber welcher Teil ist doch echt Hammer.wer kennt denn noch genau die Filme?die werden doch gar nich mehr gezeigt...der bekannteste ist: (Uhrzeit weiss ich nich mehr so genau) 9.50 Uhr ab Paddington...ist der das zufällig?


----------



## Minati (5. Juni 2008)

Nein, 16:50 Uhr ab Paddington ist es nicht.

Kleiner Tipp: Es gab nur 4 Filme mit Margareth Rutherford (hoffentlich ist der Name richtig O.o)


----------



## Dim (5. Juni 2008)

Geisterkomödie
 Blockade in London 
Das doppelte College
 Ernst sein ist alles
16 Uhr 50 ab Paddington 
 Auch die Kleinen wollen nach oben 
Der Wachsblumenstrauß 
 Hotel International 
Vier Frauen und ein Mord 
 Mörder ahoi! 
Die Morde des Herrn ABC 
 Die Gräfin von Hongkong 
¿


----------



## Minati (5. Juni 2008)

Es gibt nur 4 Filme mit Margaret Rutherford in Sachen Miss Marple, meine ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juni 2008)

der Wachsblumenstrauss?


----------



## Minati (5. Juni 2008)

Nein. Nun bleiben ja nur noch 2 Filme zur Auswahl -.-'


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juni 2008)

ich denke Mörder Ahoi weil es da um eine Strichninvergiftung geht und sie chemische Analysen vornimmt...und wenn ich das Bild betrachte könnte das dazu passen...


----------



## Minati (5. Juni 2008)

"Mörder Ahoi" ist selbstverständlich richtig =)

Der nächste, bitte.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juni 2008)

ich kan kein Bild mehr posten.jetzt ist mein Speicherplatz auf 301 Byte gesunken...lol,was ist das denn????also irgendwa sstimmt mit dem buffedsystem hier nicht mehr
also ffa


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2008)

benutz doch Imageshack


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juni 2008)

eigentlich hast du recht,aber ich finde es immer merkwürdiger mit dem Bilder hochladen...entweder hab ich am PC ein Problem,oder das neue Buffed-Forum. da ich sonst keine Schwierigkeiten mit meinem PC habe,meine ich das das Problem von Buffed stammt,denn 300 Byte als Speicherplatz ist ein wenig...wie soll ich sagen...lächerlich...
lange Rede kurzer Sinn,ich kann kein Bild hochladen und selbst mit imageshack würde es wohl bei dem Speicher nix werden...
und somit ffa


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2008)

Was soll daran bitte schwer sein? Google -> Bild suche -> Rechtsklick -> Speichern unter... -> imageshack -> uploaden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (5. Juni 2008)

Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik *dumdidum* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2008)

jo jo   -.-

du darfst


----------



## Minati (5. Juni 2008)

Auf ein Neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Juni 2008)

Verdammt..... ich weiß, er schießt ihm die Hand ab...
Danach schießt er einem in die Birne, und das Blut spritzt auf die Tunte....

War das Crank??


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: jo sollte es sein. Das Hemd ist auch das gleiche. Next pic dann FFA


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Juni 2008)

Crank.

Ich edite eins rein. 


Damn picollo0071 ist dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Ok. FFA. Dann hau ich mal eins rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (5. Juni 2008)

Sorry. Ja, es war Crank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (5. Juni 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist natürlich Gary Oldman, in dem Film "Léon &#8211; Der Profi"

Edit: Es ist jetzt Freitag der 6. Juni 2008 und es ist 06:03 Uhr, ich muß jetzt ins Bett.
Bitte wartet, ich hab etwas ganz besonderes für euch...kein FFA.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juni 2008)

Edit: Es ist jetzt Freitag der 6. Juni 2008 *und es ist 06:03 Uhr*, ich muß jetzt ins Bett.
Bitte wartet, ich hab etwas ganz besonderes für euch...kein FFA.
[/quote]
06.03 Uhr?????????? um 22.54 Uhr??? in welches Zeitloch bist du denn gerutscht?


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Juni 2008)

Da wurde der Post erstellt. aber wann kam der Edit?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hérault (6. Juni 2008)

Is Léon nun richtig??? Will weitermachen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juni 2008)

um 06.03 Uhr?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juni 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Is Léon nun richtig??? Will weitermachen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar ist Leon richtig...aber wir sollen ja auf B1 warten...es sei denn du hast auch ein tolles bild.dann mach du weiter


----------



## Hérault (6. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> um 06.03 Uhr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich raff das mit dem Zeit-Bla ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin ja eben erst wieder dazugestoßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Okok-dann hau ich mal eins rein...Sekunde!

Edit2: Was ganz was leichtes für den Einstieg-eigentlich fast schon viel zu einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juni 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ich raff das mit dem Zeit-Bla ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


er hat um 22.54 die Antwort gepostet udn um 06.03 Uhr hat er seine Antwort editiert, das er schlafen geht und wir warten sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (6. Juni 2008)

Bild mitbekommen Shadow?^^ Wenn er um sechs ins Bett geht, wird er uns in den nächsten Stunden wohl eher nicht beglücken können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich warte doch jetzt nich noch bis zum späten Nachmittag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weiter gehts!


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Juni 2008)

Das Kartell 100%ig^^

Mfg Gabriel

Ich liebe das Internet^^


----------



## B1-66ER (6. Juni 2008)

Arbeit, Arbeit, Arbeit...ich geh noch kaputt...und sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde...

*Jetzt kommt mal etwas ganz besonderes!*
*kicher*

Mein nächstes Bild wird nicht direkt gezeigt.

_Ein paar Worte zur Erklärung und Warnung:_
Es ist eklig, verstörend, surreal, krass, widernatürlich, psychopathisch und einfach nur krank!
Es gab Leute, die mussten würgen, rannten schreiend davon oder konnten nicht mehr ruhig schlafen!
Einige Filmzeitschriften und Kritiker warnten wirklich ernsthaft vor psychischen Schädigungen durch Ansehen des Films!

Menschen mit schwachen Nerven, empfindlichem Magen oder sensiblen Gemüts sollten sich das Bild wirklich nicht angucken!!!
Ich hoffe, ich mache mich jetzt nicht strafbar...
*nochmehrkicher*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Welcher Film bin ich? Klicken auf eigene Gefahr!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn gewünscht, lösch ich das Bild und stell was normales rein...
Für echte Kenner sollte es kein Problem sein...
*lautlachenddavonrenn*


----------



## Tahult (6. Juni 2008)

Naja, hab schon schlimmeres gesehen. Das Internet hat ja ne Riesenauswahl von "tollen" Bildern...^^

@Topic: Bin zwar kein Profi, aber das sieht aus wie ein schlechter US-Alien-Film aus den Fünfzigern. 
1. Schwarz-weiß.
2. So'n hässliches Kissen hat heut auch keiner mehr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (6. Juni 2008)

In diesem Thread soll man Filme erraten,keine Selbstportraits posten,B1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe absolut garkeine Ahnung^^


----------



## B1-66ER (6. Juni 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Naja, hab schon schlimmeres gesehen.


Ich hab natürlich nur übertrieben und versucht es etwas spannend zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tahult schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Profi, aber das sieht aus wie ein schlechter US-Alien-Film aus den Fünfzigern.


Es hat nix mit Aliens zu tun...



Nevad schrieb:


> In diesem Thread soll man Filme erraten,keine Selbstportraits posten,B1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol, danke für die Blumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin mal gespannt, ob es jemand schafft...


----------



## Tahult (6. Juni 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Es hat nix mit Aliens zu tun...


Hmm, hmm, es ist aber offensichtlich kein menschliches Wesen. Falls doch, hat der arme Kerl einen ganz schlechten Tag gehabt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (6. Juni 2008)

Urmel aus dem Eis Fsk 18? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (6. Juni 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Hmm, hmm, es ist aber offensichtlich kein menschliches Wesen. Falls doch, hat der arme Kerl einen ganz schlechten Tag gehabt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es ist "irgendwie" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ein Baby...

Ich sollte nicht soviel plappern und die Leute mehr zappeln lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (6. Juni 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Es ist "irgendwie"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wat teh fakk??

Die armen Eltern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm, ich frag mich grad, ob das irgendwas tierisches ist!?


----------



## Black Muffin (6. Juni 2008)

OMG! AAAAAH! FUCK! WIE HÄSSLICH IST DAS DENN! DIESES ABSOLUT HÄSSLICHE...

...Kissen!


----------



## Snuff (6. Juni 2008)

Also wenn du das so sagst 



> Es ist "irgendwie" ein Baby...



Dann tipp ich doch mal auf Baby Blood 2^^.


----------



## B1-66ER (6. Juni 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Hmm, ich frag mich grad, ob das irgendwas tierisches ist!?


Oft wird darauf hingewiesen, dass es einem Kalbsfötus ähnelt.

Es ist nicht Baby Blood 2...


----------



## Snuff (6. Juni 2008)

Ok, Eraserhead (1977)... nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (6. Juni 2008)

Snuff schrieb:


> Ok, Eraserhead (1977)... nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Stimmt.
Hätte vielleicht nicht den Satz 1:1 von Wikipedia übernehmen sollen *g*


----------



## Snuff (6. Juni 2008)

ich glaube es heißt "nächstes Bild FFA " oder? 

^^ will lieber raten... nicht warten xD


----------



## B1-66ER (6. Juni 2008)

Wenn niemand anderes was reinstellt, dann mach ich eben nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (7. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn bitte daaas??  Ein schwangerer Mann...hmhmhm...da fällt mir spontan nur der Arni-Film ein, als er schwanger war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das ist er ohne Frage nicht...


----------



## Bankchar (7. Juni 2008)

Kommt mir total bekannt vor...aber irgendwie komm ich net drauf >_<


----------



## Quibly (7. Juni 2008)

*Bubba Ho-tep*



Bruce Campbell als Elvis


----------



## B1-66ER (7. Juni 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> *Bubba Ho-tep*
> Bruce Campbell als Elvis


Da bin ich ja mal überrascht.
Jemand hat den Film erraten, ohne das ich Tipps dazu geben musste.
Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer den Film nicht kennt:
Elvis lebt in einem Altersheim, wo auch Kennedy lebt.
Der sagt, DIE hätten ihm ein Stück des Hirns rausgenommen und ein kleinen Sandsack reingesteckt und ihn schwarz (Neger) angemalt.
Die beiden finden raus, das sich in ihrem Altersheim eine Mumie rumtreibt, die den Menschen die Seele aussaugt.
Gemeinsam rüsten sie sich zum erbitterten Kampf, um den altägyptischen Seelensauger für immer ins Jenseits zu befördern.

Hier kann man sich den Trailer angucken.


----------



## Dim (7. Juni 2008)

Quibly du bist dran =)


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

/push hier fehlt iwie der nächste eintrag vll muss der einfach mal n stück nach oben der threat


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

ich schätze der typ ist bisle inaktiv xd


----------



## Quibly (9. Juni 2008)

Ich gebe ab, habe gerade kein Bild da. ich rate auch lieber als raten zu lassen. :-)

Also dann, wer möchte, kann gerne übernehmen.


----------



## Black Muffin (9. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (9. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist doch wohl nicht dein ernst oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

Kaltes Land mit Charlize Theron...btw: en tipp lade die bilder am besten erstmal herunter und lade sie dann wieder hoch, vorher noch den namen ändern sonst kann man den im link namen lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2008)

man sollte ja eigendlich raten und nicht die eigenschaften des bildes betrachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

raten musste ich nicht, da ich den Film kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,  wollte nur schauhen ob halt der link mit drin sit, dann hätte ich ja die bestätigung erhalten das meien antwort richtig ist.


edith: in dem link sit sogar der andere Filmtitel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juni 2008)

Machst du weiter, sonst würd ich nachlegen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dim (9. Juni 2008)

north country

Ich bin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juni 2008)

..//edited.
Zu peinlich für die Umwelt.


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

A) Wäre ich net dran? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Mir aber auch egal
C) Sieht aus wieder Typ aus Eureka


----------



## B1-66ER (9. Juni 2008)

Dim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin: Die Insel


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> A) Wäre ich net dran?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hätte ich jetzt auch gedacht.. Nja, egal.


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

Ist das der Film mit den Klonen wo die beiden fliehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (9. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ist das der Film mit den Klonen wo die beiden fliehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ewan McGregor & Scarlett Johansson sind die Klone, ja...


----------



## Dim (9. Juni 2008)

Jep die Insel...


----------



## B1-66ER (9. Juni 2008)

Welcher Film bin ich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juni 2008)

Ich bin irgendwie leicht blind gerade. Das  sind eine Gasmaske auf der Nase und ne Wumme unter nem blauen Samttuch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (9. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Ich bin irgendwie leicht blind gerade. Das  sind eine Gasmaske auf der Nase und ne Wumme unter nem blauen Samttuch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soweit richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (9. Juni 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Soweit richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und Dennis Hopper ?


----------



## B1-66ER (9. Juni 2008)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> und Dennis Hopper ?


noch richtiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2008)

so,ich misch auch wieder mit...
also das da bisher keiner drauf gekommen ist...das ist doch der Kultfilm von dem verrückten David Lynch...Blue Velvet...
meiner Meinung nach totaler Schwachsinn,aber naja,Geschmackssache...
übrigens ist das keine Gasmaske sondern irgendeine Sauerstoffflasche mit der er sich zusätzlich aufgeilt.in der Szene geht er glaub ich gerade auf die dunkelhaarige Hauptdarstellerin los und grunzt durch sein Mundstück als ob er gleich krepiert...


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2008)

so ich setzt schon mal ein Bild rein.mal schauen ob das funzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juni 2008)

Hm..

Wirkt wie König Midas xD


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2008)

zu bedenken ist dabei,das diese Person nur einen Oberkörper besitzt und auf mechanischen,tentakelartigen Stelzen läuft....


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juni 2008)

Ich bin offenbar blind^^
Hab ich total übersehen xD

Aber der einzige Film den ich kenne, wo ein Typ auf Metalldingen herumrennt, ist Wild Wild West 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2008)

ja,so muss man sich das bei der Person auch vorstellen...diese Person ist allerdings nur ein absoluter Nebendarsteller und spielt so gut wie gar keine Rolle in dem Film.sieht nur witzig aus...


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juni 2008)

Na gr8

Hab doch sowieso schon keine Ahnung was das sein soll...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2008)

na vlt kommt ein anderer noch drauf...nur ein Hinweis ist eine Komödie


----------



## Minati (10. Juni 2008)

Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis *flööööt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2008)

sehr gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....du darfst


----------



## B1-66ER (10. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so,ich misch auch wieder mit...
> also das da bisher keiner drauf gekommen ist...das ist doch der Kultfilm von dem verrückten David Lynch...Blue Velvet...
> meiner Meinung nach totaler Schwachsinn,aber naja,Geschmackssache...
> übrigens ist das keine Gasmaske sondern irgendeine Sauerstoffflasche mit der er sich zusätzlich aufgeilt.in der Szene geht er glaub ich gerade auf die dunkelhaarige Hauptdarstellerin los und grunzt durch sein Mundstück als ob er gleich krepiert...


War natürlich richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Szene geht er auf den Schrank zu, indem sich der Mann (_Kyle MacLachlan_) versteckte und den Bösewicht (_Dennis Hopper_) und die dunkelhaarige Hauptdarstellerin (_Isabella Rossellini_) beim ersten Treffen heimlich beobachtete und ihr "seltsames Treiben" mitbekam.
Wie du schon sagtest, ist Geschmackssache, doch Dennis Hopper als Bösewicht, der bei fast jedem 2ten Wort "Fuck" von sich gibt, ist einfach der Hammer und wenn er an seiner Sauerstoffmaske schnüffelt und dabei wie ein irrer grunzt und wimmert und immer verrückter wird ... so muß ein Bösewicht aussehen, total durchgeknallt. *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2008)

dann 10 mal lieber den Bösewicht bei Leon der Profi(Gary Oldman)...die Szene wo er im Mietshaus loslegt. wie er sich da irgendsoeine Bewusstseinsdroge einwirft(alleine der Gesichtsaausdruck dabei)die Flinte schnappt und bei klassischer Musik die ganze Familie auslöscht...total gestört.der Inbegriff des Bösewichts.ohne Skrupel,egal ob Frau oder Kind,alle abgeknallt....
der gute alte Gary wird so schnell von keinem übertroffen...


----------



## Dim (10. Juni 2008)

next please


----------



## Minati (10. Juni 2008)

Da ich gerade keine Zeit habe und ihr sicherlich schon tierisch gespannt auf das neue Bild wartet, sage ich nur eins:

FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (10. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> dann 10 mal lieber den Bösewicht bei Leon der Profi(Gary Oldman)...die Szene wo er im Mietshaus loslegt. wie er sich da irgendsoeine Bewusstseinsdroge einwirft(alleine der Gesichtsaausdruck dabei)die Flinte schnappt und bei klassischer Musik die ganze Familie auslöscht...total gestört.der Inbegriff des Bösewichts.ohne Skrupel,egal ob Frau oder Kind,alle abgeknallt....
> der gute alte Gary wird so schnell von keinem übertroffen...


Blue Velvet ist von 1987.
Léon Der Profi von 1994.
Was glaubst du, wie sie auf die Idee des durchgeknallten Oldman gekommen sind und dabei noch eins draufgelegt haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oldmans Bewusstseinsdroge ist Hoppers Sauerstoffmaske ... wobei ich die Maske besser finde, ist sowas nicht alltägliches.
Drogen kann sich jeder reinpfeifen *g*

Doch btt, wo bleibt das nächste Bild?


----------



## Minati (10. Juni 2008)

Keiner will? Okay, dann mach halt ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. Juni 2008)

Könnte das "10 Dinge die ich an dir hasse" sein?

Der Typ, der auf die Schwester von Julia Stiles steht?


----------



## B1-66ER (10. Juni 2008)

Der im schwarzen Shirt, ist das Joseph Gordon-Levitt?

Edit: Mist...und ich wollte es hinauszögern^^


----------



## Minati (10. Juni 2008)

Ten things I hate about you ist natürlich rüschtüsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. Juni 2008)

[attachment=3287:b2.jpg]


----------



## B1-66ER (11. Juni 2008)

Huch...da kommt man nichts böse ahnend wieder hier rein und dann sowas...
Ich muß passen.
Obwohl, der Typ links unten, mit der Brille und der Halbglatze erinnert mich irgendwie an Ulrich Noethen...wird er aber wohl nicht sein.

Wünsch euch viel Glück beim raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo hab ich nur mein Lupe? *offlinegehunddanachsuch*


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2008)

jo,schade,auf dem Bild erkenn ich kaum was...leider ziemlich klein...die Szene sagt mir auch gar nix


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

beim ersten anblick dacht ich es ist das mit den mäuse jägern aber das "etwas" grössere bild sagte nö isses nicht -.-
hast vlt noch anderes bild das bisle grösser ist?


----------



## Nightroad (11. Juni 2008)

hab auch null ahnung was das sein soll


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Juni 2008)

Ein größeres Bild ist leider nicht verfügbar, deswegen gibt's einen Tip.

Ein Österreicher muss den Film kennen.


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Juni 2008)

Hinterholz 8??

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Juni 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Hinterholz 8??




Korrekt.


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Juni 2008)

Ich hab was lustiges für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist zwar kein Film, aber e shaben sicher einige von euch gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juni 2008)

Deutschland - Polen  bei der Wm 06 ? ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Juni 2008)

Der erste Teil stimt, der 2. allerdings nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist erst vor kurzem "passiert"

Na? Klingelts? xD


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

deutschland polen 2008 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du bist.

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## se_BASTET (11. Juni 2008)

Ach, da hätte doch das Sommermärchen von 2006 als Film viel besser gepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


stimmt ist aber eindeutig zu erkennen, dass dein Bild von Montag ist ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juni 2008)

Warum spielen die dann mit dem wm 06 ball ?_?


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

welcher film isses? ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juni 2008)

Armageddon ?

wenn richtig kann jemand anderes was reinstellen


----------



## Snuff (11. Juni 2008)

Armageddon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -- > Denke das es richtig ist, wenn ja FFA 

//Edit da war ich ja mal wieder ne sekunde zu langsm -.- ^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

jop -.- ^^ war ja auch leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydea (11. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel spass beim raten


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juni 2008)

Seydea schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Viel spass beim raten


Auf Anhieb würde ich behaupten: Very bad things...
Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme. *g*

Falls ich mich täusche und das nicht die Szene nach dem "Unfall" im Bad ist, dann teert und federt mich.^^

Edit:
Oje, ich höre schon jemanden den Teer rühren...
Dem vielen Blut nach ist es wohl doch eher eine spätere Szene? *duck*


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Juni 2008)

Lt google stimmt es:

2. Bild/ 2.Seite


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juni 2008)

Da ich mal wieder auf der Arbeit sitze und nix hochladen kann.... FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2008)

so,setz ich halt eins rein...ist einfach


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juni 2008)

Superman Returns ?


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Superman Returns ?


lief gestern bei mir im TV (DVD) und stimmt das is die szene wo er den Kristall in den "Teich" seiner Eisenbahn wirft.

KLingt komisch is aber so

also Haste recht yoda


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juni 2008)

Soo dann bin ich wohl dran ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe man erkennt was...hab leider kein größeres bild gefunden =(


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2008)

klar,Superman Returns ist richtig...
sind die Farben normal,oder auf dem Bild abgefärbt???


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Soo dann bin ich wohl dran ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blair Witch Project?? 1 oder 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder natürlich Wrong Turn das kann auch sein


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juni 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> ich hoffe man erkennt was...hab leider kein größeres bild gefunden =(


Wald.... anscheinend eine Handkamera...
da fällt mir nur ein Film ein, aber da schließe ich mich shadow an, denn da würden sich die Farben nicht mit meinen Erinnerungen decken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Während ich noch tippselte sprach der Lord was ich mich nicht auszusprechen traute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juni 2008)

Blair Witsch Project 1 ist richtig^^  und ich hab keine ahung ob die farben so richtig waren, hab den film sehr lange net mehr gesehen und das bild schnell von google genommen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

wartet bitte kurz ich muss mir fix nen film suchen den ich hernehmen kann.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Blair Witsch Project 1 ist richtig^^  und ich hab keine ahung ob die farben so richtig waren, hab den film sehr lange net mehr gesehen und das bild schnell von google genommen ^^


Farben waren definitiv anders...sonst wäre meine erste Idee auch Blair Witch gewesen, denn wenn ich zwei junge Leute auf einem Filmbild im Wald stehen sehe,ist das eh mein erster Gedanke...aber naja,wurde ja auch so erraten


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

hier mal was leichtes


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

sagt bloß ihr erkennt das nicht?


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sagt bloß ihr erkennt das nicht?


Ist das Cuba Gooding Jr. als Prof?
Hm, sagt mir auf Anhieb nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (11. Juni 2008)

Ist das Cuba Gooding Jr. als Prof? Glaub ich nicht...

Ehrlich gesagt, sagt mir das jetzt auch nix.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Ist das Cuba Gooding Jr. als Prof? Glaub ich nicht...
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt, sagt mir das jetzt auch nix.
> 
> ...


OO ich habs geschaft einen Film zu finden der DIR nichts sagt ok das ist mal ein hochgefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (11. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> OO ich habs geschaft einen Film zu finden der DIR nichts sagt ok das ist mal ein hochgefühl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mir sagt eher das Bild nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2008)

ist das Eddy Murphy in der verrückte Professor?


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist das Eddy Murphy in der verrückte Professor?


nein 

um 16:00 gibts dann tipps


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2008)

ach schade,dann les ich morgen erst die Antwort


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ach schade,dann les ich morgen erst die Antwort


tja dann würde ich mal versuchen das bild zu erraten vor 16:00 uHr


----------



## B1-66ER (11. Juni 2008)

Ist das ein Film aus den 90ern?


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

nein er ist jünger


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

die DVD kam 2002 in die Läden


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Juni 2008)

Dann kann es sich eigentlich nur um "Snow Dogs" handeln

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Dann kann es sich eigentlich nur um "Snow Dogs" handeln
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


nein leider falsch 28 MInuten bis die tipps kommen


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Juni 2008)

Vll hab ich was missverstanden. ISt das Cuba Gooding Jr. oder nicht?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Vll hab ich was missverstanden. ISt das Cuba Gooding Jr. oder nicht?
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


nein es ist Obba Babatundé


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nein es ist Obba Babatundé


Öhhhh, muß der einem was sagen? Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

nicht unbedingt


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2008)

dann ist es How High


----------



## Snuff (11. Juni 2008)

OH man ICH Such ^^ die ganze zeit wie der film heißt nachdem ich das Bild gesehen hab... dachte mir doch das ist doch die Scene
wo die beiden Hauptrollen in den Vorlesungssaal kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg und ich komm einfach nicht drauf


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

ja es ist how hight

its your turn shadow24


----------



## Seydea (11. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Auf Anhieb würde ich behaupten: Very bad things...
> Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme. *g*
> 
> Falls ich mich täusche und das nicht die Szene nach dem "Unfall" im Bad ist, dann teert und federt mich.^^
> ...



hast recht;DD


----------



## B1-66ER (12. Juni 2008)

Hmmm, wo bleibt das nächste Bild?

Zum Thema _How High_, es gibt solche Filme und solche, ich bin sicher ich hab nichts verpasst.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Hmmm, wo bleibt das nächste Bild?
> 
> Zum Thema _How High_, es gibt solche Filme und solche, ich bin sicher ich hab nichts verpasst.


stimmt,ich bin mir auch sicher das ich bei dem Film nix verpasst habe...
so,da es noch sehr früh ist gibts jetzt ein gaaaanz einfaches Bild...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

das is matrix aber ka welcher hab die nie ganz gesehen

der erste der will darf n bild reinstelln ich bin eh aufer arbeit und kann somit nix machen


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

ok,mach ich noch eins.diesmal ein bischen schwieriger...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

das medalion

das relikt

oder

tomb raider 1


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

fast richtig...


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

tomb raider 2?


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...du darfst


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

derjenige der will darf ich kann eh kein bild hochladen bin aufer arbeit


----------



## Frosäään (12. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> derjenige der will darf ich kann eh kein bild hochladen bin aufer arbeit



Okey:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (12. Juni 2008)

Transformers


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

also erinnert mich sehr stark an eine Werbung...ist das eine?


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Transformers


du hast recht...hab das Bild auf cineman.de gefunden unter: Transformers...du bist dran


----------



## x3n0n (12. Juni 2008)

Nächster ist drann...


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

büdde stellt doch mal n pic rein mir is so langweilig aufer arbeit und ich muss noch bis 17:00 Uhr aushalten


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

ok,dann kommt jetzt was schweres....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

sag mal is das da rechts im bild jony depp??


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

ja,das ist er...der andere ist auch bekannt...jetzt ist es wohl leicht zu lösen


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

ist das "Blow"?

ok der filmname könnte falsch sein aber die titelmusik ist von Ram Jam - Black Betty


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (12. Juni 2008)

Ach, verdammt! Den Film habe ich vor Jahren mal gesehen. Es geht doch glaube ich darum, dass der linke geistig behindert ist und sein Bruder (also Johnny Depp) sich immer um ihn kümmern muss. Der Vater von den beiden hat irgendwann mal Selbstmord begangen und der Bruder von Johnny Depp (also der geistig Behinderte) kletter immer auf irgendsoeinen Wasserturm, wo er dann runtergeholt werden muss...Aber der Titel des Films, VERDAMMT! Ist zulange her, aber vielleicht hab ich ja irgendwem auf die Sprünge geholfen und jemand erinntert sich...


----------



## cbuffed76 (12. Juni 2008)

heisst der nicht sowas wie "irgendwo in Iowa" oder sowas? mist! ich kenn den auch!!! nachdenk....


----------



## Dalmus (12. Juni 2008)

Gilbert Grape - Irgendwo in Idaho...

Schon seltsam, wenn man sieht, daß Leo wirklich gut schauspielern kann (ist ja schon etwas her der Film)... warum macht er das nur so selten?


----------



## cbuffed76 (12. Juni 2008)

verdammt! idaho, nicht iowa! mist!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (12. Juni 2008)

cbuffed76 schrieb:


> verdammt! idaho, nicht iowa! mist!


Nope, das verdammt muß ich sagen...
Es ist tatsächlich Iowa... *schäm*

Edit:
Witzigerweise ist das Ergebnis, wenn man den falschen titel "irgendwo in idaho" bei google eingibt ein Cineplex Link, bei dem fälschlicherweise steht: "Irgendwo in Idaho lebt Gilbert Grape (Johnny Depp) [...]" - pöse, pöse...


----------



## cbuffed76 (12. Juni 2008)

echt jetzt?

hihihihi!

: )
aber du hattest den gesamten Titel! wenigstens FAST!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

also kaeppiman hat es sehr gut beschrieben, cbuffed als erster fast richtig erwähnt und Dalmus hat Gilbert Grape gewusst...
richtig ist auf alle Fälle Gilbert Grape-Irgendwo in Iowa...
also entweder cbuffed oder Dalmus...wer will?


----------



## Dalmus (12. Juni 2008)

cbuffed76 schrieb:


> echt jetzt?
> 
> hihihihi!
> 
> ...


Aber Du hattest den richtigen Bundesstaat und warst erster. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dim (12. Juni 2008)

Sind wir noch bei dem Film? xD

Link: Leonardi DiCaprio
Rechts: Johnny Depp


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (12. Juni 2008)

Ist zwar Offtopic hoch weißnichwas aber ich finde das war eine große schauspielerische Leistung von DiCaprio. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich von ihm nur Titanic und Aviator gesehen habe und beide besch...bescheiden fand. Gilbert Grape ist ein toller Film den jeder sehen muss, der behauptet Leo würde durchgehend schlecht spielen.


----------



## cbuffed76 (12. Juni 2008)

das war wirklich ein beeindruckender Film! in der Tat!

ok, dann übernehme ich ab hier!

einer meiner Lieblinge ist:




na? is net zu schwer!


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

hellboy ich musste das pic nich mal größer machen


----------



## cbuffed76 (12. Juni 2008)

verdammt! richtig! na gut, Du bist scliesslich auch der "Lord of demons"!

dann übergebe ich das virtuelle Staffelholz an Dich!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

und ich übergebe das staffelholz an mister random!!!

naja der der will soll mal ich kann nich bin immer noch aufer arbeit (noch bis 17:00 -.-)


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

jo geiler Film...wollte auch schon mal ein Bild davon reinsetzen.fand aber alle zu leicht zu erkennen...
das ist natürlich *Hellboy*....bald kommt ja Hellboy 2.bin schon gespannt
und @ kaeppiman:fand ich auch verblüffend wie er den geistig behinderten gespielt hat.war auch ein total anrührender Film,ohne zu einer Schnulze zu verkommen.echt wertvoll...
edith viel zu langsam


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

boa hellboy 2 das wird richtig krass den seh ich mir sofort an wenn er ins kino kommt die trailer sehen schon saugeil aus

edit: joa shadow ich hab ja auch nix zu tun^^


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

geil,hab mir auch eben den Trailer angeschaut...der ist ja richtig abgefahren...ab 12.07. kommt der in sKino


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

tja am 12.07. werde ich wohl nicht online kommen *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

also jetzt will ich aber mal n neues pic sehn auf gehts jungs und mädels


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

ok,noch ein alter Kultfilm...genau das richtige jetzt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

der film hat nen namen von ner schlange ich glaube viper, in dem film gehts doch darum das in der zukunft die erde zerstört ist und er iwie ums überleben oder so kämpft naja hab ka nur mal iwo in der fernsehzeitschrift gelesen


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

Filmzitat: nenn mich Snake...
hast du nich gesehen????ein Muss...seh ihn dir an


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Filmzitat: nenn mich Snake...
> hast du nich gesehen????ein Muss...seh ihn dir an


also stimmt der name?


----------



## Dalmus (12. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Filmzitat: nenn mich Snake...
> hast du nich gesehen????ein Muss...seh ihn dir an


Das war ja nun schon kein Tipp mehr...
Das war ja schon ein Wink mit dem gesamten Zaun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, ich lös jetzt nicht auf... ich kann eh kein Bild hochladen auf der Arbeit.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Das war ja nun schon kein Tipp mehr...
> Das war ja schon ein Wink mit dem gesamten Zaun.
> 
> 
> ...


wenn dus weist lös auf ich kenn den film zwar aber der name fällt mir einfach nicht ein


----------



## picollo0071 (12. Juni 2008)

2 Möglichkeiten:
Die Klapperschlange (95% richtig)
Flucht aus L.A. (5% Miss^^)

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

anderes Filmzitat: nenn mich Plesken...
klar picco...95 % können nicht lügen.du bist


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

vergesst einfach was ich geschrieben hab^^


----------



## picollo0071 (12. Juni 2008)

Ich kann von hier aus leider nicht hochlanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst: FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

schau ihn dir auf alle Fälle an...wirst es net bereuen,obwohl der aus 1981 oder so ist...


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

giev new pic


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

ok,ok,hier hast du...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

gostbusters auf drogen? ne ka hab dne film nie gesehn


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

ist ne Horrorkomödie...stimmt schon...ist aber auch teilweise spannend gemacht.also nix für kleine Kinder...


----------



## picollo0071 (12. Juni 2008)

Also das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist "Die Geistervilla" mit Eddie Murphy


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

mmm???sieht der Darsteller auf dem Bild aus wie Eddy Murphy???sieht der überhaupt schwarz aus????


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

hmm wenn cih die augen zummache wirds schwarz


----------



## Dalmus (12. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mmm???sieht der Darsteller auf dem Bild aus wie Eddy Murphy???sieht der überhaupt schwarz aus????


the frighteners.
seeeeehr geiler film. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich kann auf der Arbeit immer noch keine Bilder hochladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FFA bei Bestätigung


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

jo,frighteners is richtig....ein anderer darf mal


----------



## picollo0071 (12. Juni 2008)

öhm... Hat einer gesagt, dass der typ auf dem Bild Eddie Murphy ist?
Hat wer gesasgt, dass der Typ auf dem Bild der Hauptdarsteller ist?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

ja,hast recht pico,war etwas vorschnell von mir...vlt hast ja jetzt ein schönes Bild zum reinsetzen


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ja,hast recht pico,war etwas vorschnell von mir...vlt hast ja jetzt ein schönes Bild zum reinsetzen


picokann ned is wie ich aufer arbeit mach du wieder


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

hehe,ne,ich hab gleich Feierabend...viel Spass noch


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hehe,ne,ich hab gleich Feierabend...viel Spass noch


argh ich will auch


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hehe,ne,ich hab gleich Feierabend...viel Spass noch


argh ich will auch


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hehe,ne,ich hab gleich Feierabend...viel Spass noch


argh ich will auch


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hehe,ne,ich hab gleich Feierabend...viel Spass noch


argh ich will auch


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hehe,ne,ich hab gleich Feierabend...viel Spass noch


argh ich will auch


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

sry für mehrfach post hatte inet fehler


----------



## picollo0071 (12. Juni 2008)

Na toll... Und ich darf bis 19:00 hier herumhocken -.-'


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Na toll... Und ich darf bis 19:00 hier herumhocken -.-'
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


ich fühle mit dir ehrlich


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juni 2008)

giev new pic plx


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juni 2008)

nach dem Deutschlandspiel von gestern fiel mir nur dieses Bild dazu ein...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Juni 2008)

Ist das Platoon??

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juni 2008)

jo,genau..Charlie Sheen nach dem letzten Bombardement,wo sie das Napalm über die eigene Stelung abgeworfen haben,welche von den Vietnamesen überrannt wurde


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Juni 2008)

Dann mal wieder FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hérault (13. Juni 2008)

Dann probierts mal hiermit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juni 2008)

sieht für mich nach pretty woman aus^^


----------



## Hérault (13. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sieht für mich nach pretty woman aus^^



~Määäck~

Leider falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juni 2008)

giev tipp bitte ich hab keine ahnung


----------



## Dalmus (13. Juni 2008)

Das dürfte ziemlich sicher Rainman sein.

Wenn ich nicht falsch liege -ffa...

Ich lad am WE mal ein paar Bilder hoch, damit ich die demnächst auf der Arbeit nur noch verlinken muß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (13. Juni 2008)

schaut aus wie Jessica Alba auf den Bild 
und da gibts nur eine Flashdance-Nachmache...

wäre dann:  Honey  ;-)

@LordsofDemon: dachte du wolltest mit dem 4-fach Post deine Lustlosigkeit ausdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juni 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> @LordsofDemon: dachte du wolltest mit dem 4-fach Post deine Lustlosigkeit ausdrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


och das mache ich dann mit diesem post hier^^

*lustlos sei*, *gelangweilt sei*, *müde sei*, *aus der arbeit raus will*


----------



## se_BASTET (13. Juni 2008)

Mist, hast Recht Dalmus ...

Auf den Bild ist auch Valeria Golino und nicht wie angenommen Jessica Alba .

gz


----------



## Dalmus (13. Juni 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> Mist, hast Recht Dalmus ...


Auf dem Bild ist auch der Watchman gut zu erkennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit wir nicht auf die offizielle Bestätigung warten müssen, hab ich mal gegoogelt: Bildbeweis

Wieder mal was relativ leichtes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (13. Juni 2008)

Fear and loathing in Las Vegas?


----------



## Dalmus (13. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> Fear and loathing in Las Vegas?


Japp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (13. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Das dürfte ziemlich sicher Rainman sein.
> 
> Wenn ich nicht falsch liege -ffa...
> 
> ...



Hier nochmal die "offizielle Bestätigung":  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (13. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Juni 2008)

Ist das der Postbotenmann?


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (13. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Yeaaahhh

You bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Juni 2008)

Muss aber gestehen dass ich Postman nie gesehen habe. Irgendwie scheint der Film vor mir zu flüchten... oder anders rum.

So, den hier sollte jeder zumindest einmal gesehen haben, und sei es nur um die zahlreichen Anspielungen zu verstehen.

[attachment=3327:1.jpg]


----------



## Hordäc1 (13. Juni 2008)

Ich schätze mal Citizen Kane... oder ein Edgar Wallace


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Juni 2008)

Hordäc schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal Citizen Kane.



Korrekt.


----------



## Hordäc1 (13. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe mal den gabs noch nicht :-)


----------



## B1-66ER (13. Juni 2008)

Hordäc schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nausicaä - Aus dem Tal der Winde.

Edit:
Es ist jetzt 21:43 Uhr. Da ich mir ziemlich sicher bin (das Bild ist immerhin auf der DVD Hülle drauf), bin ich mal so frei und poste gleich das nächste Bild.


----------



## Dim (13. Juni 2008)

Lol! Wer kennt sowas?^^


----------



## B1-66ER (13. Juni 2008)

Dim schrieb:


> Lol! Wer kennt sowas?^^


Jeder kennt Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland, Das wandelnde Schloss oder Prinzessin Mononoke ... alles vom Studio Ghibli ... genau wie dieser Film.
Soll ja so verrückte geben, die sich alle Filme von diesem Studio zulegen und ich sprech jetzt nur von mir selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (13. Juni 2008)

Den Film kenn' ich aber auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (13. Juni 2008)

Hier nun das Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich entschuldige mich für die schlechte Qualität des Bildes.
Hab es von YouTube rauskopiert, da ich den Film nur auf VHS habe und es ihn bis jetzt noch nicht auf DVD zu kaufen gibt.
Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Dim (14. Juni 2008)

Hm.. bekomms nicht raus, gibts ein Tipp?


----------



## B1-66ER (14. Juni 2008)

Hier hab ich mal noch drei andere Bilder aus dem gleichen Film rauskopiert. Wie gesagt, leider nur von YouTube.
Und hier hab ich mal das Titellied des Films hochgeladen. Natürlich ohne ID3 Tags. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe die Tipps reichen und das die Links funktionieren.

Da ich jetzt in die Arbeit muß und ich leider nicht das Privileg habe, von da ins Internet zu gehen, wie so manch andere Leute, kann ich erst ab ca. 14:00 Uhr wieder was posten.
Ich drück euch die Daumen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juni 2008)

Mal ne blöde Frage: Hat der Film ne Handlung die ein Normalsterblicher verstehen kann?
Erinnert mich jetzt eher an ein Musikvideo.


----------



## B1-66ER (14. Juni 2008)

So, hmm, scheint wohl schwieriger zu sein als ich dachte.



Thorrak schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage: Hat der Film ne Handlung die ein Normalsterblicher verstehen kann?
> Erinnert mich jetzt eher an ein Musikvideo.


Ähm, ja der Film hat eine Handlung und es ist kein Musikvideo.

Tipps:
1. im Bild rechts unten sieht man eine ehemalige Erotikdarstellerin und jemand aus Beverly Hills.
2. der Film ist der letzte Teil einer Trilogie des Regisseurs G.A. und der einzigste Film aus dieser Trilogie, der auch in Deutschland veröffentlicht wurde, jedoch nur auf VHS.
3. MCMXCVII.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juni 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Tipps:
> 1. im Bild rechts unten [..] und jemand aus Beverly Hills.



Evtl. Shannon Doherty? Das war meine erste Vermutung. Also die ganz rechts.


----------



## B1-66ER (14. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Evtl. Shannon Doherty? Das war meine erste Vermutung. Also die ganz rechts.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=xt5rwv3XNUo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrykeWolf (14. Juni 2008)

Nowhere?


----------



## B1-66ER (14. Juni 2008)

StrykeWolf schrieb:


> Nowhere?


1. es sind Traci Lords und Shannon Doherty.
2. Teil 1.Totally F***ed Up, Teil 2. Doom Generation und Teil 3. Nowhere und G.A. ist Gregg Araki.
3. MCMXCVII = 1997 (Release).

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nowhere
http://youtube.com/watch?v=XW5nNLbvzQo

Um deine Frage zu beantworte, ja, stimmt natürlich ... Gratulation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du darfst...


----------



## StrykeWolf (14. Juni 2008)

Na, dann von mir mal was leichteres...Aragorn mal anders...

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (14. Juni 2008)

A History of Violence 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA...


----------



## StrykeWolf (14. Juni 2008)

Sagte doch, das es einfach ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann hau mal rein...


----------



## B1-66ER (14. Juni 2008)

Ich mag nicht schon wieder, da ich gleich weg muß und erst am Montag wieder komm.
Möchte ich euch nicht antun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Free For All...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juni 2008)

Ok, die Gelegenheit ergreif ich beim Schopfe...

Wer den Film kennt, den ernenn ich offiziell zu meinem Gott.
Ich persönlich kenn ihn noch (!!!) nicht, obwohl mein anderer, älterer, größerer Gott mitspielt.
[attachment=3334:7.jpg]


----------



## StrykeWolf (14. Juni 2008)

Das dürfte Star Crash sein...noch ein bißchen vor Knight Rider... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juni 2008)

StrykeWolf schrieb:


> Das dürfte Star Crash sein...noch ein bißchen vor Knight Rider...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem Ernennen zum Gott war natürlich gelogen.
Neben dem Hoff und seinem Burger gibt es keinen Platz für weitere Unsterbliche.


----------



## StrykeWolf (14. Juni 2008)

So...dann mal weiter...

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamerfront (14. Juni 2008)

Kevin allein zuhaus?


----------



## Elekelaeiset (14. Juni 2008)

Oldboy?


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

is das n japanischer mafia film?


----------



## StrykeWolf (15. Juni 2008)

Oldboy ist richtig...

Dann laß mal sehen, was du für uns hast...


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2008)

ist noch einer da??will ein neues bild sehen will auch mal raten


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

dauert noch der gewinner darf jetzt wieder auser er sagt FFA


----------



## Elekelaeiset (15. Juni 2008)

So, geht weiter :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus welchem Film stammt dieses bild?

btw: oldboy ist klasse!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (15. Juni 2008)

Ist das "In China essen sie Hunde"?


----------



## Elekelaeiset (15. Juni 2008)

Nein, aber es ist ein dänischer film, also schon nahe dran^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juni 2008)

Hmm, der einzige dänische Film der mir jetzt einfällt ist Nachtwache, aber der ist es glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (15. Juni 2008)

Dänische Delikatessen?


----------



## Elekelaeiset (15. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hmm, der einzige dänische Film der mir jetzt einfällt ist Nachtwache, aber der ist es glaub ich nicht.





Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> Dänische Delikatessen?


 Beides falsch, sorry 

Tip: ein dänischer Drogenfilm mit dem Untertitel Du hast keine Chance – nutze sie! 2 Fortsetzungen folgten.
Jetzt aber....


----------



## PlutoII (15. Juni 2008)

Wikipedia seid Dank : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pusher_%28Film%29


----------



## Elekelaeiset (15. Juni 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Wikipedia seid Dank : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pusher_%28Film%29



Cheat0r!^^ ist richtig


----------



## PlutoII (15. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is denk ich nich ganz so schwer


----------



## Auylio (15. Juni 2008)

Lehn dich nochmal an mein Auto und ich kill dich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

Arg... Das ist der mit der Ex... verdammt.... wie hieß der noch...


----------



## PlutoII (15. Juni 2008)

Jo des isser Lurock jetzt muss dir nurnoch der Name einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fängt mit B an =)


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

Bricks?

Edit: Ohne 's', Brick?!


----------



## PlutoII (16. Juni 2008)

Goldrichtig =)
Du bist dran!


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2008)

wo bleibt den Lurock??


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juni 2008)

er hat noch mit den 2 aus seiner Sig zu tun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juni 2008)

damit mal wieder was passiert setz ich ein neues Bild rein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juni 2008)

Ist das X-Men (3?)
Wirkt wie Jean Grey die gerade als Phoenix kommt^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juni 2008)

sehr gut Pico...also auf dich ist Verlass...du darfst


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juni 2008)

Hier ein Film, von dem ich bis gestern Abend nichts wusste. Meine Freundin findet halt immer was. Mal schaun ob ihr das kennt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2008)

Der Club der toten Dichter?


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juni 2008)

sagt mir auf dem ersten Blick gar nichts...Komödie,Drama,Action???...könnte alles sein...
ähmmm...wieso eigentlich gestern???? da spielte doch Deutschland.hast du etwa nicht geguckt????????


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hab schon Match geguckt. Sie aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ne Komödie

Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: Ich bin ÖSTERREICHER !!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2008)

Hmm   ich kenn den    aber woher  ??   -.-


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juni 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Match geguckt. Sie aber nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mein Beileid...
schon etwas älter die Komödie?amerikanisch?Story?


----------



## Antimon (17. Juni 2008)

Der Film heißt "Fifty Pills". Der Schauspieler auf dem Bild müsste übrigends Lou Taylor Pucci sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juni 2008)

Sry.... Mir ist grad alles runter gefallen...

Woher zum Teufel kennst du den Film?? oO
Das ist 50 Pills.....


*sprachlos*


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juni 2008)

mmmmh..komisch...eben hab ich sein profil angesehen.da war er auf dieser Seite...da dachte ich:naja,jetzt schreibt er was hierzu...und dann ist er auf einmal off...vlt gerade Chef in sBüro gekomen?????


----------



## Antimon (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mir die DvD vor ca 2 Monaten gekauft und seitdem bestimmt 3 mal angeschaut ;D 

Mal schauen, ob den Film einer erraten kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juni 2008)

Mir fält bei diesem Bild nur "Psycho" ein.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Antimon (17. Juni 2008)

Pfff ... nächstes Mal mal muss ich es bedeutend schwerer machen ^^

Psycho ist natürlich richtig.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juni 2008)

lol

hätte gedacht es ist irgendwas was kein mensch kennt und ich mach mich wieder zum affen xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen ob du das auch kennst^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2008)

Also das ist der Schauspieler von Ron aus Harry Potter aber ob es wirklich Harry Potter ist kann ich nicht sagen. Kann mich nicht errinnern das der mal mit ner alten Frau Auto gefahren ist.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Juni 2008)

harry potter? einer der späteren teil würde ich denken.


----------



## Antimon (17. Juni 2008)

Klaro. Das ist "Driving Lessons". Rupert Grint würde ich auf jeden Foto erkennen ;D


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juni 2008)

Wir haben hier einen Champion^^

Driving Lessons ist Korrekt


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Antimon (17. Juni 2008)

Nachdem Psycho nach 3 min geknackt wurde kommt hier ein anderer Film, der sehr sehenswert ist. Bin gespannt, ob den einer kennt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



update: Sry anscheinend hat der Hoster leichte Probleme ^^ Hab das Bild angehängt
[attachment=3366:pic2.jpg]


----------



## sTereoType (17. Juni 2008)

Antimon schrieb:


> Nachdem Psycho nach 3 min geknackt wurde kommt hier ein anderer Film, der sehr sehenswert ist. Bin gespannt, ob den einer kennt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vielleicht das "nichts" aus der unendlichen geschichte?^^
p.s ich seh zwar beim quote die zeile fürs bild aber anzeigen tut er es mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2008)

Das Bild funktioniert nicht.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Juni 2008)

der film ist anscheind mit haley joel osment, da ich aber kein plan hab welcher film das sein soll sag ich einfach mal "das glücksprinzip"


----------



## Antimon (17. Juni 2008)

Nur einer, der es bisher versucht hat? Dann brauch ich ja kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, dass ich nicht früher vorbei schauen konnte ^^  




sTereoType schrieb:


> der film ist anscheind mit haley joel osment *(NEIN)*, da ich aber kein plan hab welcher film das sein soll sag ich einfach mal "das glücksprinzip" *(NEIN)*



Leider kein Treffer ;D 
kleiner Tip: Das Glücksprinzip kam ja 2001 ins Kino, der gesuchte Film ist noch nicht so alt.^^


----------



## sTereoType (17. Juni 2008)

Antimon schrieb:


> Nur einer, der es bisher versucht hat? Dann brauch ich ja kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, dass ich nicht früher vorbei schauen konnte ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stimmt jetzt wo ich mir den jungen nochmal angucke hat er zu dunkle haare für haley joel osment^^
ändert aber nix daran das ich keine ahnung hab. vielleicht die bremer stadtmusikanten? xD


----------



## Dim (17. Juni 2008)

Hört auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Macht einen neuen Film rein!


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

Dim schrieb:


> Hört auf!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne das is spannend


----------



## Antimon (17. Juni 2008)

Ok, dann mach ich es ein wenig leichter ^^ 
Der gesuchte Film war 2008 für den Oscar nominiert ^^
Das schrenkt das ganze nu schon erheblich ein ;D


----------



## B1-66ER (17. Juni 2008)

Das ist natürlich "_Der Klang des Herzens_"...oder im original "_August Rush_" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antimon (17. Juni 2008)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Es kennt doch einer noch gute Filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Trailer gibts hier


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2008)

postet ma einen etwas leichteren film will meinen entlich posten das bild gammelt in einem ordner vor sich hin


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> postet ma einen etwas leichteren film will meinen entlich posten das bild gammelt in einem ordner vor sich hin


nur ruhig blut


----------



## B1-66ER (17. Juni 2008)

Ob das so einfach wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Juni 2008)

auch wenn ich weiß das es nicht der gesuchte film ist, erinnert er mich etwas an donny darko,


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> auch wenn ich weiß das es nicht der gesuchte film ist, erinnert er mich etwas an donny darko,


Fragt sich jetzt bloß warum *g*

Als kleiner Tipp: es wurden mindestens schon 2 Filme vom Regieseur hier im Thread gepostet, einer davon sogar doppelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elekelaeiset (18. Juni 2008)

Das dürfte "I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK"sein, Park Chan-wook Filme sind super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2008)

grad gegoogelt richtig jetzt muss nur der poster von dem das bild ist zustimmen


----------



## Elekelaeiset (18. Juni 2008)

dann mach ich einfach schonmal weiter ;p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



?

edit: habs bearbeitet


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2008)

ee ja wo is das bild?


edit:sry seite wahr nicht ferig geladen deshalb fehlte das bild

sieht mier etwas nach Nightmare on elmstret aus wegen dem kopf im tv


----------



## B1-66ER (18. Juni 2008)

Elekelaeiset schrieb:


> Das dürfte "I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK"sein, Park Chan-wook Filme sind super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur um es zu bestätigen, die Antwort war natürlich goldrichtig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antimon (18. Juni 2008)

Der Film heißt "Videodrome".

Musste aber verdammt lang überlegen, bis ich den Film richtig einordnen konnte. ^^


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juni 2008)

hast recht Antimon...wenn man bei google "Bilder von Videodrome" eingibt, dann erscheinen drei Bilder...eins davon ist das gesuchte Bild...damit bist du wieder dran...


----------



## Antimon (18. Juni 2008)

Dann kommt von mir nu das neue Bild. 
Da sich ja einige Beschwert haben, dass es zu schwierig ist, kommt mal wirklich ein leicht zu erratender Film.

[attachment=3378:pic3.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juni 2008)

lol,was ist das denn? die Maske von dem ist ja der Hammer.ist die abgekupfert von Werner...beinhart?????????


----------



## Antimon (18. Juni 2008)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne ist sie nicht.

Jeder der den Film gesehen hat, wird sich 100%ig an die Stelle erinnern.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Juni 2008)

Die Schweinemaske kenn ich, aber nicht aus dem Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juni 2008)

Ich kenne so eine Maske nur aus Saw I.
Aber der Rest des Bildes passt nicht dazu...


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Antimon (18. Juni 2008)

Macht mich nu nicht schwach. Das sollte ein einfacher Film gewesen sein. Kann doch nicht sein, dass ihr den Film nicht kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann geb ich eben einen Tip an die Unwissenden ab: 
Der Film, der gesucht wird ist ein deutscher Film.


----------



## Minati (18. Juni 2008)

Der Wixxer ist es nicht, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antimon (18. Juni 2008)

Nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2008)

die nacht der lebenden loser?


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juni 2008)

also Deutschland und Horrorfilm???das passt ja gar nich...der einzige etwas horrormässige deutsche Thriller/Horror war Anatomie...
vlt ist das hier ne deutsche Komödie!?!würde mich net wundern...und es kommt mir so bekannt vor...


----------



## Antimon (18. Juni 2008)

shadow24 hat schonmal insofern Recht, dass es eine deutsche Komödie ist. 

Allerdings kommt das Buch und die Regie von einem Schweizer und deshalb kann man auch sagen, dass es eine deutsche/schweizer Produktion ist. Bei der Premiere haben einige Besucher den Saal verlassen, weil die mit der Art von Humor nicht zurechtgekommen sind. ^^


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2008)

ach ne, hab nichts gesagt

in letzter Zeit haben wir echt nur noch so komische Filme hier


----------



## Antimon (18. Juni 2008)

Da sieht man schon, dass du den Film "The Ring Thing" nicht gesehen hast. Sonst wüßtest du, dass der Film in Farbe war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juni 2008)

Antimon schrieb:


> shadow24 hat schonmal insofern Recht, dass es eine deutsche Komödie ist.
> 
> Allerdings kommt das Buch und die Regie von einem Schweizer und deshalb kann man auch sagen, dass es eine deutsche/schweizer Produktion ist. Bei der Premiere haben einige Besucher den Saal verlassen, weil die mit der Art von Humor nicht zurechtgekommen sind. ^^


die story kenn ich doch nur weiß ich nich mehr bei welchem film das war -.-


----------



## Antimon (18. Juni 2008)

Da der Film nu schon eine Zeit im rennen ist, poste ich mal ein anderes Bild, damit ihr die Schauspieler erkennen könnt und die Suche nicht mehr so schwer wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=3382:pic4.jpg]


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2008)

Antimon schrieb:


> Da sieht man schon, dass du den Film "The Ring Thing" nicht gesehen hast. Sonst wüßtest du, dass der Film in Farbe war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar hab ich ihn gsehen. Naja so neben gamen weil der Film mir einfach zu blöd war.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2008)

"Schwarze Schafe"


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Juni 2008)

Ok, ich glaube ich habe den Film gewfunden.
Aber irgendwie zweifel ich daran dass du den Sinn der Worte "leicht zu errraten" begriffen hast...


----------



## Antimon (18. Juni 2008)

Schwarze Schafe ist richtig. 

Und da wir in einem deutschen Forum sind, gehe ich einfach davon aus, dass viele auch die deutschen Komödien anschauen, vor allem wenn sie mit aktuellen Schauspielern besetzt sind. 
Die Komödie ist ja auch vom letzten Jahr, also so alt ist die nu ja auch nicht.
Was definierst du denn als einfach? Wenn man sich natürlich die Filme auf Grund von Seeder/Leacher Kriterien anschaut, ist es klar, dass man solche Filme nicht kennt.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juni 2008)

Antimon schrieb:


> [...]
> Und da wir in einem deutschen Forum sind, gehe ich einfach davon aus, dass viele auch die deutschen Komödien anschauen, vor allem wenn sie mit aktuellen Schauspielern besetzt sind.
> [...]


auf keinen fall. ich gucke filme die interessant zu sein scheinen und nicht aktuelle, lustige filme aus dem land in dem ich wohne...


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2008)

It's my turn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann ratet mal fleißig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Juni 2008)

Antimon schrieb:


> Und da wir in einem deutschen Forum sind, gehe ich einfach davon aus, dass viele auch die deutschen Komödien anschauen, vor allem wenn sie mit aktuellen Schauspielern besetzt sind.
> Die Komödie ist ja auch vom letzten Jahr, also so alt ist die nu ja auch nicht.
> Was definierst du denn als einfach? Wenn man sich natürlich die Filme auf Grund von Seeder/Leacher Kriterien anschaut, ist es klar, dass man solche Filme nicht kennt.



Als einfach würde ich Filme bezeichnen die mehr als 1% der Bevölkerung gesehen. Bei einer deutschen Komödie ohne Fördermittel und Budget, die gerade mal ein Jahr alt ist und somit wohl noch nicht mal im Free-TV zu sehen bezweifel ich das das zutrifft.
Das mit den Seeder/Leecher kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich bevorzuge den legalen Weg.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juni 2008)

Glatze, Lederhandschuhe, Sonnenbrille: Hitman?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2008)

ist das echt oder Animation?

ich Tipp jetzt einfach mal auf Hitman


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Glatze, Lederhandschuhe, Sonnenbrille: Hitman?
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


ich hab mir schon gedacht das diese antwort kommt, deswegen hab ich extra diesen ausschnitt gewählt^^
aber nein er ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:Qonix mal gucken ob ich das als tipp nach ein paar versuchen durchsickern lasse


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juni 2008)

den kenn ich doch!

i, robot?


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2008)

leider auch falsch


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juni 2008)

Also ich fang mal mit Bildanalyse an.

Er ist entweder auf der Flucht, oder er sucht etwas oder er bewacht etwas.
Somit könnte er 
a) ein Bodyguard sein
b) ein Gesuchter verbrecher/Held der etwas sucht um seine Unschuld zu beweisen.

Der Hintergrund wirkt nach
a) Flughafen
b) Parkgarage


Und jetzt sag mir, dass alles Falsch ist, dann kann ich heute nicht schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Bankchar (18. Juni 2008)

Final Fantasy Advent Children !

FFA


----------



## se_BASTET (18. Juni 2008)

der ist doch von:

Final Fantasy - ADVENT CHILDREN 

kuckt ihr keine japanischen Filme? ^^


edit: na toll gemacht Bankchar! bloss weil ich immer so ein langen text schreiben muss -.-


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Final Fantasy Advent Children !
> 
> FFA


richtig
die gezeigte person ist rude und gehört zur einheit der turks( eine art bodyguards)
ist ein animationsfilm


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Final Fantasy Advent Children !
> 
> FFA


ach genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ha doch Animation, wenigsten funktionieren meine Augen noch


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juni 2008)

Der war in der Videothek immer vergriffen, und dann war er nicht mehr da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ihn leider nie gesehen....

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Bankchar (18. Juni 2008)

Ein muss für jeden ff fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Achja, jemand anderes kann ein bild reinstellen ^^


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juni 2008)

óO es gibt einen power rangers film?^^


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2008)

digimon?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Juni 2008)

ein Gundam-Teil?


----------



## Dalmus (18. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> richtig
> die gezeigte person ist rude und gehört zur einheit der turks( eine art bodyguards)
> ist ein animationsfilm


Tja... und ich wollte schon googeln, weil sowohl advent children als auch rude in der url vorkamen *hust*

Zum neuen Bild: Schuss ins Blaue... Transformers?


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Tja... und ich wollte schon googeln, weil sowohl advent children als auch rude in der url vorkamen *hust*
> 
> Zum neuen Bild: Schuss ins Blaue... Transformers?


lol xD my-kopf-meets-tischplatte.
darauf sollte ich beim nächsten mal echt achten^^


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2008)

alles falsch

ps: ist bei euch das Forum auch so lahm?

edit: ha jetzt gehts wieder


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2008)

sieht irgenbt wie wie der Godzila roboter aus


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2008)

nope


----------



## Alanium (18. Juni 2008)

Irgendwoher kenne ich das, nur ich weiß nicht, woher... *grummel*


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2008)

konntest du einen tipp geben??

zb aus welchem jahr oder genre


----------



## Dalmus (18. Juni 2008)

Ist zumindest ein Zeichentrick-Film, oder?


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2008)

Also dann mal ein paar Tipps:

Es ist glaub der erste Anime der rein am Computer hergestellt wurde. Der Film ist glaub so 2 Jahre alt und bald soll eine Fortsetzung kommen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Juni 2008)

Appleseed vielleicht?


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2008)

denke Thorrak hat recht. habs zumindest unter den namen bei der googlesuche gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Appleseed vielleicht?


genau

du bist


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Juni 2008)

und weiter geht's

[attachment=3384:film.JPG]


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2008)

sieht irgent wie wie ein Bibel bild aus find ich


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2008)

mist denn kenn ich aber der name fällt mir nicht ein. mal gucken ob ich die story noch zusammen bekomm.
also die beiden jungs sind freunde und spielt glaub i-wo im iran (oder so ähnlich^^)
der eine junge zieht dann nach amerika und kehrt als erwachsene aufgrund eines briefes seines freundes wieder zurück und sieht die zustände dort und besinnt sich langsam auf seine wurzeln zurück. ist das in etwa richtig?


----------



## Incontemtio (18. Juni 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> sieht irgent wie wie ein Bibel bild aus find ich



Damals gab es aber noch keine Bücher bzw. keiner so schön gebundenen.


----------



## Black Muffin (18. Juni 2008)

The Kite Runner


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2008)

mmm...finde hat aber was davon


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mist denn kenn ich aber der name fällt mir nicht ein. mal gucken ob ich die story noch zusammen bekomm.
> also die beiden jungs sind freunde und spielt glaub i-wo im iran (oder so ähnlich^^)
> der eine junge zieht dann nach amerika und kehrt als erwachsene aufgrund eines briefes seines freundes wieder zurück und sieht die zustände dort und besinnt sich langsam auf seine wurzeln zurück. ist das in etwa richtig?



Stimmt fast alles.



Black schrieb:


> The Kite Runner



Korrekt.


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2008)

**sum sum sum sum**


----------



## Black Muffin (18. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juni 2008)

cheaten leicht gemacht...


----------



## Black Muffin (18. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> cheaten leicht gemacht...


?


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juni 2008)

nüx nüx^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Juni 2008)

Edit: nüx, nüx


----------



## Black Muffin (18. Juni 2008)

und wie soll man das machen können?


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juni 2008)

das wurd hier glaub ich schon mal erklärt


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2008)

Du hast das Bild direkt von der hp genommen also steht der name des film´s dabei


Insideman und da ist das erste bild was man bekommt wen man das auf google eingibt




Komplet edit


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2008)

Da ich das schweigen als richtig deute hier das nexte bild

[attachment=3385:_denkst_de_.jpg]


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juni 2008)

spaceballs

is ffa


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2008)

wtf das ging zu schnell


----------



## Alanium (18. Juni 2008)

Menno, das hätte ich auch gewusst... *cry*


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juni 2008)

die weltraumputze is halt easy und spaceballs is eh kult^^

also nochmal das nächste pic is ffa


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2008)

Lord Helmchen xD


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juni 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Lord Helmchen xD


Helmchen FTW


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2008)

wo bleibt das nexte Bild


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juni 2008)

hier mal eins zum wach werden...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

Pathfinder?


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juni 2008)

Edith sagt: 
Damned... da war ich noch nicht wach.
Drück auf Antworten und merk nicht daß es auf der nächsten Seite noch weiter geht...

Und nun muß ich wieder einen Blindschuss abgeben: Die Normannen?


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juni 2008)

nein,weder pathfinder noch die Normannen....ist schon älter...


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

Ist das ne Komödie?

weil der rechts hat son nen geilen Helm auf wo er wohl nicht mal raus sieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juni 2008)

hehe,wirkt vlt teilweise heute so...aber damals war der richtig gut...


----------



## chainsawKiller (19. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hier mal eins zum wach werden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Conan der Barbar...


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juni 2008)

ganz genau...die Mutter aller Fantasyfilme...du bist dran


----------



## chainsawKiller (19. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geoff23 (19. Juni 2008)

uhrwerk orange , kann aber gerne ein anderer ein bild reinstellen


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juni 2008)

ok,ich bin heut auf Fantsayfilme eingestellt:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (19. Juni 2008)

Der 13. Krieger    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme, bestimmt schon 20x Mal gesehen!

edit: achja ist FFA, sry Buffed war abgeschmiert (Mitten in der Mittagspause ..)


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juni 2008)

jo,richtig,hab den Film "erst" vier mal gesehen, aber der ist echt astrein...
na gut, einen hab ich noch.und dazu ein ganz einfachen.udn jetzt soll mal jemand raten der auch ein Bild reinsetzen kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

Den hab ich schon mal gesehen. Da sind auf dem ganze Planeten so riesige Käfer. Cool anzusehen wie sie die Menschen plattmachen und so. Aber wie er heisst hab ich keinen schimmer.


----------



## Bankchar (19. Juni 2008)

Starship Troopers ?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

Starship Troopers ich bitte euch 

ach ja FFA

edit: argh zu langsam


----------



## WestIce (19. Juni 2008)

ARRGH ICH WEISS ES, aber es kommt nich raaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuus!!!!!

&#8364; sagt sie wusste es, aber verdammtnochmal diese Verbindung aus star, ship und troopers richtig hinzubekommen ...


----------



## Bankchar (19. Juni 2008)

Hier mal was richtig einfaches :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juni 2008)

dazu fällt mir echt mal gar nix ein...total unbekannt...sind das die Hauptdarsteller?Teenie-Komödie/Drama????


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

Ich kenn den Film... Mir fällt aber einfach nicht ein wie er hieß -.-'


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Distrubia müsste das sein


----------



## Bankchar (19. Juni 2008)

Jup Disturbia ist richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

FFA...
Hab grad keine Zeit ein Bild zu suchen sry...

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

Kanne ich dan eins posten?


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

Ja

FFa = Free for all


----------



## chainsawKiller (19. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry nich aktuallisiert, rexo nich gesehn...


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

meno


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

Der Pakt, Rexo du darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

xD

[attachment=3390:Maaa.jpg]

geiler film aber sehr brutal


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

Der Gang wo das Schaf drinnen steht, sieht aus wie "Keinohrhasen", aber der ist nicht Brutal xD


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

nope

der fil,m hat was mit mutationen zu tuen

edit:wen ihr wollt nehm ich ein anderes bild


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

schweigen der lämmer XD LOL ROFL


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

nope mom nehme ein anderes bild

[attachment=3392:Maa.jpg]+


da mit den schauspielern


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

Das ist doch der Film, wo sich einer von ihnen in so nen Wehrwolf verwandelt oder so, die anderen damit ansteckt, und sie nachher den ersten killen müssen um das rückgängig zu machen. oder?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

ne

gibt noch andere bilde die sind aber zu blutig


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

Na wenn das so ist, dann.... keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

so noch ein bild musste aber gleich aufgefolgen sein


[attachment=3393:fff.gif]


wen es nicht eraten wierd sag ich es und nehme einen anderen film


----------



## Lurock (19. Juni 2008)

Black Sheep

Grauenhaft schlechter Film. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

entlich find aber sehr ubertrieben grausam

wolte grad schon mit puppet master anrucken xD


----------



## chainsawKiller (19. Juni 2008)

go lurok go
film ohne schafe ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Juni 2008)

Mal was Einfaches...:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

kommt mier irgent wo her bekannt vor


----------



## chainsawKiller (19. Juni 2008)

A nightmare on elm street: 
nightwarriors oder so...


----------



## Lurock (19. Juni 2008)

chainsawKiller schrieb:


> A nightmare on elm street:
> nightwarriors oder so...


Lass ich mal gelten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ist chainsawKiller ist dran.


----------



## chainsawKiller (19. Juni 2008)

gehts mit anhang?


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

mm?

ich sehe nix

edit:jo hat er


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

Du hast uns Werbung gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## chainsawKiller (19. Juni 2008)

hä? bei mir is das keine werbung ...

moment


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

also ich seh auch nur zelluloid.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

Ist n weißer Hntergrund auf dem steht "Zelluloid.de und so ne Filmrolle sich räkelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

is das der film: trouble ohne paddel" ? Oo


----------



## chainsawKiller (19. Juni 2008)

MiniMinie schrieb:


> is das der film: trouble ohne paddel" ? Oo


ich sollte auch mal aufn film kommen der nich in 10 sec erraten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja MiniMinie is dran...


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

FFA
muss leider off =(


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

[attachment=3395:g.jpg]



welcher film ist das ich wette das wierd nach 10sek gelost


----------



## Auylio (19. Juni 2008)

Jetzt sinds schon 10 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (19. Juni 2008)

Jetzt sinds schon 10 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

-.- wen du es weist dan sag es sonst tausche ich das bild gegen einen anderen film


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

ne lass die sind nur grad aufm weg nach hause


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

wen du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juni 2008)

einer von den Candymenteilen...hab nur Teil eins gesehen und dabei eingeschlafen.wird wohl ein Folgeteil sein...


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

Ich bin zwar nicht unterwegs, aber hab keine Ahnung wie der Film heißt...
Ich glaub ich hab ihn mal gesehen aber... puh.....

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

Candyman 2-.- hatte ein foto mit seiner maske nehmen sollen-.-


shadow is dran

edit:ich muss noch tiefer in meiner film kiste kramen meine bilder sind zu schnell gelost


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juni 2008)

ok,das wird ne harte Nuss:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

oO ist das Robin Williams?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juni 2008)

typisch Pico...du bist schon wieder auf dem richtigen Weg...das nächste Mal nehm ich ein Bild wo nur absolute Nebendarsteller zu sehen sind...


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

Pico das thread lose monster


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

Ich nehms mal als Kompliment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh mal Wikipedia nerven. Vll kann der mir was Sagen. Weil mehr weiß ich nicht^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

Ach das ist der wo seine Kinder bei nem Unfall sterben und dann seine Frau selbstmord macht und er ins jenseits geht um sie zu holen.

Hinter dem Regenbogen oder so.

edit: Hinter dem Horizont


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

Hinter dem Horizont 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juni 2008)

gut Qonix...fast richtig und die Story stimmt


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

Habs schon editiert ^^


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juni 2008)

lol,Pico darf...das war echt knapp


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

pah, ich habs schon editiert da war seine Antwort noch nicht da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

Nop Qonix darf^^
erstens rate ich lieber, und außerdem hab ich nur noch Wikipedia maltretiert und nachher google bemüht^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juni 2008)

jo,das ging wieder so schnell...als ich reingesetzt hatte stand schon das edit von dir drin Qonix...dann setz du eins rein


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

edit:evan allmachtig


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

Stimmt

ich hatte viel schwerere und ältere Filme aber das doofe Internet hatte kaum Bilder davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

[attachment=3396:trer.jpg]

hab ich momentz leider keinen anderen


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

Boah krass, Sex mit einem Schneemann. Den Film muss ich haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (19. Juni 2008)

Jack Frost ?


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

las es nur gelten wen du weist welcher teil xD


----------



## Auylio (19. Juni 2008)

Gibts da so viele?

Der coolste Daddy der Welt?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Juni 2008)

der ohne Michael Keaton?

Edit: gibt anscheinend zwei davon. Einen von 1996 und einen von 1998.


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

@ Auylio ne

@ Thorrak ja/ ne 3
wen es aufgelost ist poste ich eine szene aus dem film hier rein


----------



## sTereoType (19. Juni 2008)

dann rat ich ins blaue und sag 1996^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Juni 2008)

Ok, dann ist es halt Jack Frost 2: Revenge of the Mutant Killer Snowman.


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

richtig xD

Jack


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Juni 2008)

Hmm, da bleib ich lieber bei Attack of the Deranged Killer Monster Snow Goons.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Auylio, sry dass ich deine Vorarbeit ausgenutzt habe, du darfst wenn du willst.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Juni 2008)

so damit es hier mal weiter geht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

edit:  äh  in den Strassen von New York mein ich


----------



## sTereoType (19. Juni 2008)

nope, in den straßen von new york kenn ich nicht mal^^


----------



## Minati (19. Juni 2008)

Ich würd mal ganz stark auf "Dogma" tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Juni 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Ich würd mal ganz stark auf "Dogma" tippen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


verdammt -.- ist richtig
ich hätte ja gedacht das wenigstens einmal "good will hunting" gesagt wird^^


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

ach ist das nicht der wo sie die Engel sind?

Dogma

edit: boing, viel zu spät  -.-


----------



## Auylio (19. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hmm, da bleib ich lieber bei Attack of the Deranged Killer Monster Snow Goons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seid ihr bereit? Teeeaamarbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

bild?


----------



## Minati (19. Juni 2008)

FFA - muss noch ein wenig auf Arbeit verharren und hab keine Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Juni 2008)

dann ergreif ich nochmal die initiative^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Juni 2008)

Das kann eigentlich nur Scarface sein^^


----------



## sTereoType (19. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Das kann eigentlich nur Scarface sein^^


jetzt hab ich definitiv keine lust mehr, immer wird alles so schnell erraten ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich definitiv keine lust mehr, immer wird alles so schnell erraten ^^



Nur nicht aufgeben.


----------



## Elekelaeiset (20. Juni 2008)

Das große Rennen von Belleville


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Juni 2008)

Elekelaeiset schrieb:


> Das große Rennen von Belleville



Korrekt


----------



## mofsens (20. Juni 2008)

na wenn man das nich sofort als scarface erkennt, hat man ein stueck filmgeschichte verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ stereotype


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juni 2008)

so,jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wer das erraten kann:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juni 2008)

ok,war ein bissel zu schwer so kurz vorm Wochenende...dafür ein Bild dazu,welches zu einer schnellen Lösung führt:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Ist das diese Indiana Jones nachahmung. Quaterman oder so.


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Juni 2008)

Mir sagen beide Bilder nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Juni 2008)

Quatermain ist sehr viel älter als Indiana Jones^^

Aber könnte gut dass es eine neuere Quatermain-Verfilmung ist.
Der Schauspieler kommt mir bekannt vor, ich kann ihn jetzt aber nicht einordnen.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Juni 2008)

also das letzte bild ist aus krull


----------



## sTereoType (21. Juni 2008)

so da ich mir 100 sicher bin das ich mit Krull richtig liege (bitte bilder-googeln wer mir nicht glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und der thread mal wieder in action kommen soll post ich den nächsten film.


----------



## B1-66ER (21. Juni 2008)

Muhahaha, ich hab es doch gewusst...
Die Lösung gibt es hier

Darf ich jetzt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (21. Juni 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Muhahaha, ich hab es doch gewusst...
> Die Lösung gibt es hier
> 
> Darf ich jetzt ?
> ...


lol? hattes du den film etwa auch in der hinterhand?
ja du darfst^^


----------



## B1-66ER (21. Juni 2008)

Wünsche frohes raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Juni 2008)

Die Dame rechts sieht mir verdächtig nach Jessica Biel aus.

-> Rules of Attraction


----------



## B1-66ER (21. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Rules of Attraction


So ein Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Richtig...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Juni 2008)

[attachment=3416:01.jpg]


----------



## B1-66ER (21. Juni 2008)

The Time Bandits?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Juni 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> The Time Bandits?


Korrekt.

Du bist wieder.


----------



## B1-66ER (21. Juni 2008)

Dürfte ziemlich leicht sein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (21. Juni 2008)

Keine Ahnung, fühlte mich aber spontan an "Momo" erinnert.


----------



## B1-66ER (21. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, fühlte mich aber spontan an "Momo" erinnert.


Leider falsch...der Film ist viel viel älter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Juni 2008)

Ich muss da irgendwie an "Moderne Zeiten" denken.

An Chaplin auf den Zahnrädern.


----------



## B1-66ER (21. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich muss da irgendwie an "Moderne Zeiten" denken.


Leider auch falsch...

Tipps: Queen und "ohne das Herz können die Hände nicht arbeiten", oder so ähnlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub ich lös mal auf.

Ist es Metropolis?


----------



## B1-66ER (22. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich lös mal auf.
> 
> Ist es Metropolis?


Gar keine Frage, natürlich ist es Metropolis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

giev new pic will auch wieder raten jetzt war ich schon lang nimmer hier drin^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Juni 2008)

Ok, das sollte einfach sein.

[attachment=3438:m.jpg]


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

nie gesehn


----------



## sTereoType (22. Juni 2008)

"Of Mice and Man" - Von Mäusen und Männern?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> "Of Mice and Men" - Von Mäusen und Menschen?



Korrekt.


----------



## sTereoType (22. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Korrekt.


da muss ich aber zugeben das ich keinen schimmer hatte^^ hab halt gary sinese erkannt und dann seine filme durchgeguckt . da die anderen mehr oder minder wegfielen wegen ihrem inhalt hab ich mal frech diesen film geraten.

hier der neue:


----------



## Incontemtio (22. Juni 2008)

1984?


----------



## Incontemtio (22. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> 1984?



Edit: Ok, bin mir jetzt ganz sicher. Google hast bestätigt und "ingsoc" ist auch ein Begriff aus George Orwells berümten Buch.


----------



## sTereoType (22. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> 1984?


............................du bist dran -.-
da denkt meiner einer ,dass das mal nee harte nuss sein sollte und dann sowas: nach 2min gelöst^^


----------



## Incontemtio (22. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> da denkt meiner einer ,dass das mal nee harte nuss sein sollte und dann sowas: nach 2min gelöst^^



Google mal "ingsoc", da findest du sofort einen Wikipediaartikel zu in dem steht, dass das ein Begriff aus "1984" ist. 

Der neue Film:[attachment=3441ild.jpg]


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Juni 2008)

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass diesen Film keiner kennt^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

dead at funeral?
oder so würd mir grad einfallen wenn ich dem film nen namen geben würd

aber so kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juni 2008)

das Bild sagt mir leider auch nix...wie wäre es mal mit ein paar kleinen Tipps?


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

Ich kenne so eine Szene aber irgend wie waren das andere Schauspieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juni 2008)

Alles auf Zucker, glaube ich.

Den Film habe ich zwar nicht gesehen aber das Bild kenne ich.


----------



## Rexo (24. Juni 2008)

Is richtig hab nachgeschaut konntest du das nexte bild posten
bitte


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juni 2008)

Jaja, nur keine Hetze hier.

[attachment=3459:11.jpg]


----------



## Rexo (24. Juni 2008)

ein duke kommt selten allein?? hab keine ahnung


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juni 2008)

Der junge Dr. House während seines Studiums bei Experimenten mit "alternativer Medizin"?


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juni 2008)

hat zwar Ähnlichkeit mit Dr.House,aber das ist definitiv jemand der eine Handtrommel,oder ein rasselähnliches Instrument in der Hand hält und vor einem Mikro sitzt und wahrscheinlich wohl auch dieses Instrument benutzt...ein Musikfilm?eine Komödie?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juni 2008)

Also der Kerl ist Radiomoderator auf einem Berg...

Und ich "übersetze" mal eine Zeile aus dem Film:
"Würden Sie eventuell mit mir Geschlechtsverkehr praktizieren?"


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

Arac Attack?


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Arac Attack?


wie kommst du denn auf das schmale Brett???ist gerade eine Spinne über dein Bildschirm gelaufen????????


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

Ne, aber da war doch so ein komsicher Radiomoderator der immer von Aliens quatschte. Dachte das er auch mal das gesagt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juni 2008)

Arac Attack ist es nicht.

Ein Tip noch:

Es ist ein deutscher Film, der gar nicht mal so alt ist und auch so einige Preise gewonnen hat.


----------



## Incontemtio (24. Juni 2008)

Ich kenne den Schauspieler, hab aber keine Ahnung wie der heißt. 

"Alles auf Zucker" war natürlich richtig.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juni 2008)

Ok, gleicher Film, anderes Bild. Diesmal mit dem Hauptdarsteller.

[attachment=3463:06.jpg]

Viva Bavaria!


----------



## sTereoType (24. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ok, gleicher Film, anderes Bild. Diesmal mit dem Hauptdarsteller.
> 
> [attachment=3463:06.jpg]
> 
> Viva Bavaria!


das macht es für mich keinen deut einfacher xD


----------



## Alanium (24. Juni 2008)

Das kommt mir überhaupt nicht bekannt vor...


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2008)

na da hast du uns ja ein Hammerfilm vorgesetzt.das ist der Film:"Wer früher stirbt, ist länger tot"...
ich such gleich mal nach einem neuen Bild


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2008)

wenn ihr so schwere Bilder reinsetzt,werde ich jetzt auch ein nicht ganz gängigen Film reinsetzen.ist einer meiner lieblingsfilme.Action gepaart mit viel guter Philosophie...absolut sehenswert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

ach den Typen kenn ich irgen wo her

Romeo must die ??


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2008)

nope


----------



## Quibly (25. Juni 2008)

Ghost Dog: Der Weg des Samurai 

mit Forest Whitaker 


Habe aber gerade kein Bild da, daher kann übernehmen wer gerne möchte.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2008)

perfekt Quibly...ich werd gleich mal schauen ob ich noch ein Bild finde.das wird leichter...


----------



## chainsawKiller (25. Juni 2008)

Ich bin mal so frei.
 shadow du hattest schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (25. Juni 2008)

hmmmm, ich muss mal raten.

Shooter?

Wenn ja, wie gehabt, ich gebe ab. Wenn nein, schade.


----------



## chainsawKiller (25. Juni 2008)

jo shooter dürfte stimmen...
auch wenn ich den gar nicht gemeint hab, aber das bild is bei googel unterm falschen namen.


----------



## Quibly (25. Juni 2008)

Na sowas aber auch:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe nur die Verletzung gesehen und Shooter war der einzige Film, der mir einfiel, wo er eine Schussverletzung in der linken Schulter hatte, also die Filmrolle nicht Wahlberg selbst. ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine.

Okay, gebe ab. Macht ruhig, lasst Euch aus.


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

Dann mach' ich mal.


----------



## chainsawKiller (25. Juni 2008)

elektra


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2008)

ne,das ist daredevil...aber ist glaub ich die gleiche Schauspielerin wie bei Electra.zumindest die gleichen Kräfte....in dem Kostüm versucht sie doch Rache an Daredevil für den Tod ihres Vaters zu nehmen(obwohl er es gar nicht war)...
im Film Electra läuft sie immer im roten Kostüm rum,hat aber die gleichen Stilettodolche...


----------



## chainsawKiller (25. Juni 2008)

daredevil hab ich nie geschaut...


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2008)

dann setz ich zum mittag auch noch mal ein leichtes rein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2008)

chainsawKiller schrieb:


> daredevil hab ich nie geschaut...


hast auch nix verpasst


----------



## chainsawKiller (25. Juni 2008)

schaut für mich irgendwie aus wie startrek oder sowas, 
da ich nie was in die richtung geschaut hab...

ka


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

MIB 2  ??


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2008)

sauber Qonix...richtig...du darfst...


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

ich geb mal ffa


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

doch noch was gefunden ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2008)

Episode 1 ist das aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Trisch (25. Juni 2008)

Starwars Teil hmmm 3 ?


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

beides falsch


----------



## picollo0071 (25. Juni 2008)

Traumschiff Suprise Periode 1


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Ach du oller Spielverder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann mach mal was schönes rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. Juni 2008)

Hab was einfaches für dich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

puuh  Tom Hanks hat eindeutig zu viele Filme gemacht ^^

Also so eine Szene kann ich mich im mom nicht errinnern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. Juni 2008)

Der Film ist einer der neuren (max. 1 Jahr alt, eher 0,5 Jahre)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Der Krieg des Charlie Wilson


----------



## chainsawKiller (25. Juni 2008)

wenn du dir sicher bist mach mal neues bild *sich langweil*


----------



## picollo0071 (25. Juni 2008)

Ist richtig

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2008)

American Pie...die Szene mit dem schwulen Tänzer und seinen zwei hübschen Freundinnen(leider hier nicht auf dem Bild)...welcher Teil weiss ich aber net genau.ichglaub Teil 2...


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

fast

edit: hier noch für dich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (25. Juni 2008)

Okay, da kommt der Pass und......American Pie 3

Shadow kann aber gerne übernehmen. Oder wer auch immer möchte. ich bin mehr derjenige der raten möchte.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

genau


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2008)

hehe,danke fürs zweite Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2008)

ok,setz ich das nächste rein...bin gespannt ob das jemand erkennt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

ich nicht


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Juni 2008)

Hmm, ich vermute mal es ist ein deutscher Film.

Knocking on Heavens Door?


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2008)

wow,jetzt setz ich mich erstmal hin...nicht schlecht Thorrak,nicht schlecht...hast den gesehen,oder hast du irgendein Trick drauf Bilder zu "durchschauen"????


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Juni 2008)

Naja, an den Polizeiautos kann man das Land erkennen.

Und da es auch nach Roadmovie aussieht ist mir eben Knocking on Heavens Door eingefallen.
Gesehen habe ich ihn auch aber das ist jetzt schon mindestens 6 Jahre her.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2008)

also Deutschland hat schon einige Roadmovies produziert in den letzten 15 Jahren...respekt wenn du dich an die Szene erinnern konntest und sofort Knockin on Heavens Door erkannt hast...
naja,du darfst...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Juni 2008)

[attachment=3482:13.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2008)

ha,...Big Trouble in little China...das ist der Typ der Blitze schleudert und zum Schluss verpufft in einem Blitz...war damals mein Lieblingsfilm


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Big Trouble in little China.



Natürlich richtig.

Du bist wieder^^


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2008)

noch ein Deutscher Film:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. Juni 2008)

Ist das "Lola rennt"??

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juni 2008)

jo,klar pico...stimmt natürlich...kam gestern nich mehr on.du bist


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Juni 2008)

Kingpin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Juni 2008)

Rüschtüsch

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Dalmus (26. Juni 2008)

Dann muß ich's FFA geben.
Find die Szene nicht die ich hochladen möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Juni 2008)

Dann greif ich mal wieder zu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

Transporter?


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Juni 2008)

Nope 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

Crank?


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Juni 2008)

sry für die Verspätung. Arbeit^^

Nein Crank ist es auch nicht^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (26. Juni 2008)

War?

Also den hier meine ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (26. Juni 2008)

dieser eine film mit den zwei rappern....argh damn...

aber is nur ne vermutung bin mir netmal sicher...

Turn it up...oder so ähnlich?


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Juni 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> War?
> 
> Also den hier meine ich:
> 
> ...



Thats it

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (26. Juni 2008)

Ich versuche ausnahmsweise mal einen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eigentlich ja ein doofes Bild, aber egal. Ihr macht das schon.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juni 2008)

mmmmh,würde spontan auf Horrofilm tippen,könnte aber auch ein Western,oder Historienfilm(wegen des Rüschenhemdes welches sie trägt) sein,da das Bild nix genaueres aussagt und weil eine weinende,zerfledderte Frau so ziemlich in jedem Horrorfilm vorkommt und so ein Bild auch in Western und in Historienfilmen zu Hauf vorkommt...
also nur das Bild einer verlassenen Waldlichtung wäre noch nichtsaussagender gewesen...


----------



## Quibly (26. Juni 2008)

Okay, gibt noch eins. Hoffe das ist einfacher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juni 2008)

also das Bild ist schon sehr viel aussagekräftiger,aber sagt mir leider immer noch gar nix.vermute weiterhin das es sich um ein Horrorfilm handelt.aber bin in dem Genre nicht so bewandert...


----------



## Quibly (26. Juni 2008)

Kein Horrorfilm.

Hoffe, dass ist jetzt nicht zu einfach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Juni 2008)

Schuss ins Blaue.

Rambo 4?


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

kein schimmer


----------



## Quibly (26. Juni 2008)

Treffer und versenkt

Glückwunsch an Thorrak Dun Morogh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es wirklich


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Juni 2008)

Damit's schnell weitergeht was ganz einfaches^^

[attachment=3489:n1.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juni 2008)

mmmh.Komödie...Starsky und Hutch(den kinofilm)...wegen den 70er Klamotten???


----------



## Quibly (26. Juni 2008)

Hmmm, ich habe keinen Plan, also rate ich mal:

Der Anchorman - Die Legende von Ron Burgundy??? Glaube ich aber nicht, aber fiel mir auf die schnelle nur der Film ein, der in den 70ern spielt


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Juni 2008)

Ne, es ist weder Starsky & Hutch, noch Anchorman.

Tip: Biografie.


----------



## Quibly (26. Juni 2008)

Ich wünsche mir ein weiteres Bild.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Juni 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein weiteres Bild.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okidoki
[attachment=3491:2857.jpg]

Tip: Raab hat geboxt, der hier hat gewrestlet (doofes Wort).


----------



## Quibly (26. Juni 2008)

Also mir fällt nur noch ein Film ein, den ich aber nicht gesehen habe, aber der Typ von der Seite aussieht wie Jim Carrey.

Also sage ich mal: Der Mondmann

Liege bestimmt voll daneben, aber mir fällt nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Juni 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Also sage ich mal: Der Mondmann






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Richtig. Das ist Jim Carrey als Andy Kaufmann als Elvis Presley..

Ich liiiieeeebe Jim Carrey^^


----------



## Quibly (26. Juni 2008)

Ich habe echt nur geraten, weil ich meine ihn erkannt zu haben.

Lohnt der Film? Habe den echt noch nie gesehen.

So, ich mache mal was einfaches:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Juni 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Lohnt der Film? Habe den echt noch nie gesehen.



Also ich finde ihn super, aber man muss wohl Kaufmanns Humor mögen um den wirklich gut zu finden.

Zu  deinem Bild. Ich bin mir fast sicher den Film zu kennen, komme jetzt aber nicht drauf was es sein könnte.

Edit: Ok, ich kenn ihn doch nicht.


----------



## Quibly (26. Juni 2008)

Okay, noch ein Tick einfacher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juni 2008)

Inside Man ist richtig. Ein anderer darf das Bild posten


----------



## Quibly (26. Juni 2008)

Black Muffin hat recht.

Dann legt mal los


----------



## Quibly (26. Juni 2008)

Okay, ich mache einfach mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Juni 2008)

28 weeks later?

Ich denke da an die Stelle an der die beiden Kinder ihre Mutter finden. Bzw kurz danach.


----------



## Quibly (26. Juni 2008)

korrekt


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Juni 2008)

[attachment=3493:pic2.jpg]

Wer das nicht erkennt hat hier nichts verloren^^


----------



## Alanium (26. Juni 2008)

Argh... Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass ich diesen Film kenne... Aber ich kann das Bild nicht zuordnen... :[


----------



## Quibly (26. Juni 2008)

Taxi Driver aber sowas von sicher und eindeutig

Habe gerade nichts zur Hand, also gebe erstmal ab


----------



## Alanium (26. Juni 2008)

Aaah, danke Quibly. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt wo du`s sagst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2008)

ok,leg ich mal wieder eins nach:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Quibly (27. Juni 2008)

Jo, das sehe ich auch so, war aber zu langsam


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2008)

jo,klar Galaxy Quest...genial...Qonix du bist


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2008)

I Robot?der mit Will Smith???


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

jup

und schon wieder du ^^


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2008)

ok,setz ich auch ein einfaches rein...
edit:moment,image ging net...


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

mach den Link mal noch richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2008)

ok,jetzt aber:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

Wild Wild West

dafür muss ich das Bild nicht mal gross machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2008)

hehe,dachte ich mir...und der Ball fliegt zurück zu dir...du bist


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

na dann wollen wir mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2008)

ist das Marry Poppins?
auf alle Fälle ein Musical aus den 50er oder 60er...seh ich an dem Anzug des Mannes im Vordergrund und des herren im Hintergrund...die Szene kenne ich.da kommt der Typ zu der Kinderaufpasserin (Mary poppins?) und fängt natürlich-wie es in diesen Filmen üblich ist- zu singen an,bis alle mitsingen...


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

mist

*Ball zurück werf*


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2008)

hehehe,so jetzt such ich was schwieriges...
so,hier: ach ne...mist hat schon wiedre nich hingehauen...mom
jetzt aber:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

also das kenn ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (27. Juni 2008)

Interceptor 

Gebe ab, habe gerade nichts da


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2008)

Quibly hat recht...mmmmh,muss ich wohl mal was anspruchsvolles posten,damit man länger braucht um es zu lösen...oder hast du noch eins Qonix?


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

Ich überlege und überlege aber mein Hirn ist leer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2008)

ok,dann kommt jetzt ein schweres:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

hmm, kommt mir irgend wie bekannt vor und doch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (27. Juni 2008)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen 


Mist, ich habe immer noch nichts da und gebe daher wieder ab.

Ich muss mal zusehen, dass ich auch mal wieder Bilder reinsetzen kann.

Also wie gesagt, übernehmt ruhig


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2008)

klar...weil in zig Filmen jemand einem anderen ne Knarre an Kopf hält


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Juni 2008)

Independence day?

Ist der Kerl links unten nicht sogar Emmerich?


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

dachte das wird mal richtig schwer  -.-

du bist


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Juni 2008)

War der erste Film mit einem roten Flugzeug der mir eingefallen ist^^

[attachment=3494:pic.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2008)

ist das der Ameisenfilm Phase IV?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist das der Ameisenfilm Phase IV?



Korrekt.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2008)

ok,dann ffa...


----------



## sTereoType (27. Juni 2008)

so ich hoffe das wird mal ne harte nuss^^


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Juni 2008)

Ist das Mona Lisas Smile??


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Juni 2008)

About Schmidt^^


----------



## sTereoType (27. Juni 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ist das Mona Lisas Smile??
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


nicht wirklich^^

edit:@ Thorrak    wieso weißt du denn das schon wieder. da hab ich ein bild genommen das doch überhaupt nicht einprägsam ist und nicht mal die hauptdarsteller zeigt. egal du bist dran^^
edit2: ich hab das bild sogar pretty woman genannt um einige zu verwirren^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Juni 2008)

Hehe^^
About Schmidt habe ich aber auch mehrmals gesehen, ich find den großartig den Film.

Mir fällt grad nix ein. FFA.


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (27. Juni 2008)

Bitte nochmals das Bild uppen, da man es nicht vergrößern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Juni 2008)

Von dem kleinen Bild her würd ich einfach mal Werner sagen.
Aber wetten würd ich ned drauf^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

picollo du bist einfach zu gut  -.-


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
FFA
hab ne menge zu tun


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Khyrinda (27. Juni 2008)

Was ganz leichtes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (27. Juni 2008)

silent hill


----------



## Khyrinda (27. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> silent hill



*nick*


----------



## sTereoType (27. Juni 2008)

jut dann ffa, hab zu tun^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Juni 2008)

Hab wieder was.

[attachment=3498:the.jpg]


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hab wieder was.
> 
> [attachment=3498:the.jpg]


sitzt der kerl im laufe des films mit nem kleinen kind am feuer oder so?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sitzt der kerl im laufe des films mit nem kleinen kind am feuer oder so?



Hmm, ja ich glaube so eine ähnliche Szene kommt vor. Ist aber, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, kein Kind sondern eine jugendliche Ausreißerin.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juni 2008)

von mir aus auch so. is schon lange her^^ darum fällt mir der name auch nicht mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Juni 2008)

Ich lös mal auf.

Das ist "The Straight Story" von David Lynch.

FFA.


----------



## Rexo (28. Juni 2008)

[attachment=3522:was_bin_ich.jpg]

wer weis das

is mein lieblings film

edit:sry suche gerade ein größeres bild


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Juni 2008)

Kommt mir bekannt vor. 
Kann es sein dass das eine Traumsequenz ist?

P.S. das Bild ist groß genug. das passt schon.


----------



## Rexo (28. Juni 2008)

geht in die richtung einer traum sequenz

edit wen aufgelost poste ich den film ausschnit


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Juni 2008)

Ach, verdammt...

Ich denk da irgendwie an einen Film wie "Die Einsteiger" oder "Teuflisch" in dem der/die Hauptdarsteller in der "Fantasie" zu Helden werden, aber ich komm nicht drauf...


----------



## Rexo (28. Juni 2008)

ganz falsch


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Juni 2008)

hmmm, ok, dann muss ich in der Richtung nicht weiterforschen.


----------



## Rexo (28. Juni 2008)

soll ich einen tipp geben?


edit:an einer stelle des film´s erscheint eine Parodie von Conan der Barbar


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Juni 2008)

Den Film habe ich zwar gefunden, allerdings sagt mir der Titel überhaupt nichts.
Oder habe ich ihn doch vor Urzeiten gesehen? Oder nur Ausschnitte davon beim Zappen? Hmmm....


----------



## Quibly (28. Juni 2008)

Das müsste UHF mit Weird Al Yankovic sein

Und jetzt kommt mal der Klugscheissmodus: Da parodiert er gerade Rambo und nicht Conan. :-)
Kann aber sein, dass es auch eine Conanparodie gab, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.

Gebe aber ab


----------



## Rexo (28. Juni 2008)

richtig

hatte aber gesagt das auch eine Conan Parodie drin ist

hier die versprochenen vid´s

Conan The Librarian

Rambo 

viel spass ^^

den film muss man aber selbst gesehen haben


----------



## Rexo (28. Juni 2008)

wie Quibly gesagt hat FFA wer will


----------



## Lurock (29. Juni 2008)

Dann mach ich mal weiter... Dürfte recht einfach sein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (29. Juni 2008)

Der rote Drache?


----------



## Lurock (29. Juni 2008)

Nein,  aber fast.


----------



## Shalor (29. Juni 2008)

Das Schweigen der Lämmer? Hannibal Rising?


----------



## Lurock (29. Juni 2008)

Beides Falsch.


----------



## Shalor (29. Juni 2008)

Manno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wars ein Film mit Hannibal Lecter?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Juni 2008)

Rot*er* Drache?


----------



## Lurock (29. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Rot*er* Drache?


Richtig, du bist dran.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Juni 2008)

Ich geb mal ab an Shalor, immerhin hat er es ja irgendwie gewusst. 
Ansonsten ffa.


----------



## Shalor (29. Juni 2008)

Danke ;o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls es niemand herausfindet geb ich einen Tipp.


----------



## sTereoType (29. Juni 2008)

aktuelle filme zu nehmen ist zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
the happening^^


----------



## Pille22 (29. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal weiter... Dürfte recht einfach sein...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist das der neue Hulk-Film?

Upsi, bin etwas spät dran, was? ^^


----------



## Shalor (29. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> aktuelle filme zu nehmen ist zu einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja hast recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. Juni 2008)

dann hier der neue


----------



## Noxiel (29. Juni 2008)

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## sTereoType (29. Juni 2008)

edit: ich hab nix geasgt noxiel hatte recht, hatte bloß grad nur den deutschen namen im kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Juni 2008)

Armour of God 2 bzw Der starke Arm der Götter?

Der Anfang, wo Jackie die Steine klaut bzw das Wasser trinkt?

Oder wars ein anderer Jackie Chan Film? Hmmm.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Juni 2008)

Hab mal eben nachgeschaut und es ist definitiv Armour of God 2, oder ein Film mit exakt denselben Schauspielern, Kostümen und der gleichen Szene.
Und da die Herren und Damen mit dem Kürzel "Mod" gerne auf sich warten lassen mach ich gleich mal mit einem Schmankerl weiter.

[attachment=3526:23.jpg]


----------



## Shalor (29. Juni 2008)

Harry Potter?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Harry Potter?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, als der Film rauskam musste J.K. Rowling noch Windeln tragen^^


----------



## Rexo (29. Juni 2008)

nim ein anderes bild bitte das kan alles sein


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Juni 2008)

Ne das lass ich noch etwas drin. Immerhin ist es eine markante Stelle dieses Films.


----------



## Rexo (29. Juni 2008)

gib wenigstens einen tipp zb jahr oder genre


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Juni 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> gib wenigstens einen tipp zb *jahr* oder genre



Den Tip zum Jahr gab es bereits.


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

Tanz der Vampire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Tanz der Vampire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Geht doch^^


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2008)

na,mach ich mal weiter bis Black Muffin wieder on ist...das Bild spiegelt meine momentane Gemütsverfassung wieder, nach der Arbeitsverweigerung der deutschen Nationalmannschaft gestern im Finale:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juni 2008)

Den Typen kenn ich aus "Nur noch 60 Sekunden" aber das sürfte es nicht sein, oder?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2008)

nein,der Film ist älter...und der Typ,den du da siehst war mal Fussballer...knallharter Verteidiger.den haben sie die passende Rolle in dem Film gegeben:Schuldeneintreiber...


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juni 2008)

Hm...
Ich kenn den Film, aber kann das Bild nicht zuordnen. Google hilft mir da auch nicht weiter. Ich passe (und bitte um weitere Tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2008)

ok,ist ein englischer Film und es geht dabei auch um Drogen...und der Name der Droge steht auch im Filtitel...
hier noch ein Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juni 2008)

Keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2008)

gut,Pico,für dich als erstklassigen Filmexperten geb ich dir den letzten Hinweis: ist eine tiefschwarze Krimikomödie und wenn du den Typen hier auf dem Foto erkennst,dann wirst du bestimmt den Film herausbekommen...ist übrigens ein astreiner Film und kann ich dir nur wärmstens empfehlen.Action pur und voller Überraschungen...
hier das besagte Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (30. Juni 2008)

Bube Dame König Gras?

Ich meine, das ist der Käfig an der Tür, von den durchgeknallten Kiffern, die den eigentlich sonst immer geöffnet lassen.

edit: Okay, jetzt ist es klar: Bube Dame König Gras.

Sting an der Bar sagt alles


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2008)

jo,richtig...cooler Film,oder?und die Filmszene mit den Typen im Käfig und den Kiffer mit seinem Luftgewehr fand ich mit am witzigsten...
du bist dran...
P.S.der ehemalige englische Fussballprofi in dem Film ist Vinnie Jones und war bekannt in der liga für sein sehr hartes Spiel...sein Spitzname war "The Axt"...


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juni 2008)

Hab den Film nicht gesehen *heul*
Nur immer die Rückseite der DvD gesehen^^
Kein Wunder, dass ich mich da nicht erinnere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (30. Juni 2008)

Zu Bube Dame König Gras: Cooler Film, wird mal Zeit, dass ich den mal wieder schaue. Sehr zu empfehlen.

Und jetzt mal was Neues: Denke mal viellecht etwas zu einfach, aber egal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2008)

schon wieder der  -.-


----------



## Quibly (30. Juni 2008)

Hatten wir den Film schon? Oh, dann habe ich nicht aufgepasst und es darf übernommen werden.

Oder geht es um den Kerl?


----------



## Rexo (30. Juni 2008)

Der Hinter grund verat alles

The Condemned


----------



## Quibly (30. Juni 2008)

habe ich ja gesagt: Zu einfach.

Dann mal los, mach was.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2008)

mach ich erstmal weiter und setz mal wieder ein Bild aus meinem Lieblingsgenre rein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2008)

ist das nicht kreuzritter der film?


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ist das nicht kreuzritter der film?


nein


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

KÖnig Arthus also die Ritter der Tafelrunde oder Merlin also der FIlm!

wenns stimmt FFA wenn nicht vergesst was ich geschrieben hab


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2008)

ist schon die richtige Richtung,aber der Film heisst anders...


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist schon die richtige Richtung,aber der Film heisst anders...


Ritter Jamal?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

oder vll Lanzelot?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

oder vll Lanzelot?
buffed spinnt shcon wieder argh


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2008)

Lanzelot spielt auch mit und König Artus auch,aber den Namen des Films hast du immer noch net genannt...
P.S. Ritter Jamal spielt da nicht mit


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

jetzt weis ichs das ist was mit Avalon

die Nebel von Avalon oder so ähnlich hieß der


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2008)

nein,falsch...dieser Film ist etwas härter...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß nicht was für ein Film aber ich schmeiß einfach mal zwei Filmtitel rein die zum Thema passen.

Excalibur oder King Arthur (Obwohl es für King Arthur zu alt aussieht, aber man weiß ja nie).


----------



## BimmBamm (30. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Excalibur oder King Arthur (Obwohl es für King Arthur zu alt aussieht, aber man weiß ja nie).



Pah! Raten kann jeder! Es ist eindeutig Boormans "Excalibur".

Bimmbamm


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2008)

hast recht Bimmbamm...und hört sich auch danach an als ob du weisst wovon du schreibst...
und Thorrak ist mir eh unheimlich,da er wirklich JEDES Bild errät...
ist natürlich richtig:Excalibur
Bimmbamm(schöner Name).....du bist


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juli 2008)

ich find das einfach zu genial mit den Namen Bimmbamm...ich hab mal ein Spieler gesehen, der heisst Piffpaff und ein Name fiel mir auch schon auf Zapzerap,oder so ähnlich...
ich stell mir jetzt vor,ich hab die drei Spieler in einer Ini und muss über TS die ganze Zeit die Namen sagenimmbamm, PiffPaff und Zapzerap...ich glaub irgendwann roll ich vor lachen über den Boden...hahaha...
ich such mal ein film,da Bimmbamm wohl erst abends aktiv wird...
so,hier das neue Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (1. Juli 2008)

Oh man, ich habe lange überlegt, aber ich komme einfach nicht drauf.

Naja vielleicht wird es ja noch einen Tipp geben oder so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Bild:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lost in Space. Das der sportliche Commander auf den die Göre so steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim zweiten hingucken: Ne, kanns nicht sein, die hatten da nicht so'ne Helme ... Privateer vielleicht?


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juli 2008)

wenn du bei deinem ersten Text den Strich wieder rausnimmst hast du die richtige Lösung...und ja das ist der Commander in der Rüstung.das Teil war genial.man sieht den Kragen und daraus blätterte sich der Helm bis nach vorne zu.sah cool aus...weiss allerdings nich mehr bei welchem Kampf das war.kann auch gegen den durchgedrehten Robot gewesen sein...


----------



## Pille22 (1. Juli 2008)

Dann macht mal weiter.

O.o


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2008)

naja setz ich halt wieder eins rein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

100%ig Ghostbusters II


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

Buhu da klickt man auf antworten aber da steht schon ne Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

Darfst dafür das nächste Bildchen reinsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (natürlich erst nach der offiziellen bestätigung)

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

Langsam ist das mehr ne Strafe als eine Belohnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

Wer sagt, dass ich dich belohnen will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jaaaah, gibs mir. Fester! JAAAAA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2008)

klar,richtig Ghostbusters 2 ist natürlich korrekt...
@Qonix:klar,das wusstest du auch...
also wenn ihr beide nix reinsetzen wollt,such ich eins


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2008)

ok,hier ist es:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

Spiderman I


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2008)

klar...ok,das war glaub ich ein Tick zu leicht...dann nehm ich jetzt was schwereres...
naja,ist auch net schwer,aber ein astreiner Film:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

Kenn ich. Kenn ich. Hmm, Name  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fuck fuck fuck

*denk*


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

Irgendwann in Mexico

Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Sry. Es müsste doch Desperados sein.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2008)

na Pico,welcher ist es jetzt? und auch gleich sagen welche Szene das ist...


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

Ich sag mal Desperados.
Szene ist gut. Ich hab den Film genau ein mal gesehen (leider)...
Das müsste die Szene sein, wo er kurz darauf von den "bösen Jungs" gekillt wird.
Der Typ lebt ja nicht lang in dem Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal Desperados.
> Szene ist gut. Ich hab den Film genau ein mal gesehen (leider)...
> Das müsste die Szene sein, wo er kurz darauf von den "bösen Jungs" gekillt wird.
> Der Typ lebt ja nicht lang in dem Film
> ...



Dann setz nen neues rein-bin heiß drauf mitzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Dann setz nen neues rein-bin heiß drauf mitzumachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß noch nicht mal obs überhaupt stimmt oO

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht mal obs überhaupt stimmt oO
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Shadows Antwort zufolge muss es ja einer von deinen beiden Vorschlägen gewesen sein ^^


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2008)

Filmantwort ist richtig: Desperados...
die Szene ist die wo Banderas auf den netten Hernn auf dem Bild trifft und der ihn in ein Igel mit seinen Wurf-Messerchen verwandelt.trotzdem übberlebt er schwer verletzt und wird von Salma Hayek *schwärm* wieder aufgepäppelt...
ich such noch eins raus...mom...


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2008)

jetzt wirds allerdings etwas schwerer:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jetzt wirds allerdings etwas schwerer:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmmmm....ein Auto  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

Knight Rider Yellow Version? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2008)

die Feststellung das es sich um ein gelbes Auto handelt un dder etwas ausgefallene Titel sagen mir,dass ich ein zweites Bild bringen muss...
allerdings wirds jetzt echt einfach...die gleiche Szene wie beim gelben Auto nur paar Filmminuten später:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

pffffff

hab den Film wohl noch nie gesehen...

kannst du ein Tipp geben?


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

The Rock ?? mit Sean Connery udn Nicolas Cage??

kommt mir bei den szenen in den sinn


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> The Rock ?? mit Sean Connery udn Nicolas Cage??
> 
> kommt mir bei den szenen in den sinn


korrekt....also wer den Film noch nicht gesehen hat, der hat echt was verpasst...du bist dran


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal schaun ob des einer raus kriegt^^

----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Freiheit
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

Was denn??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

The Rock?!?

omg klar hab ich en Film gesehen aber das kamm bei mir ned vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

Jaa gabs en paar probs hab ein nues reingesetzt also fleißig raten^^


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

Free Willie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

häh?? nein


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

We feed the World?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

nee gut is vllt en blödes bild vom bild..daher mal en tip^^



> Spielfilm, welcher 1995 in den USA unter dem Regisseur B.... S..... produziert wurde. Deutschlandstart war der 18. Januar 1996.
> Der größte Teil der Handlung .....Verhör nacherzählt und in Rückblenden gezeigt.





----------------
Now playing: Apocalyptica Feat. Linda Sunblad - Faraway Vol. 2
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

richtig..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mist hätte den namen des regisseurs net verraten sollen^^


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

google knows the answer right?

Die üblichen Verdächtigen stimmt


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

so dann mal meins is eigentlich noch einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

Jap

 Gribi is dran^^


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

Crank???


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Crank???



*heul* und schon ist das Rätsel gelüftet*heul*

Dracun the Strage is yours 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

Hihi... war ja auch einfach^^


Mal gucken ob ihr diesen Kultfilm kennt^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





----------------
Now playing: Blutengel - Vampire Romance
via FoxyTunes


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juli 2008)

mallrats

wenns stimmt isses ffa


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

RIIICHTIGG 


aber was bedeutet ffa???^^

----------------
Now playing: Lacrimosa - Stolzes Herz
via FoxyTunes


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juli 2008)

free for all

kann posten wer will


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

free for all

das heisst jeder kann jetzt ein bild posten^^

Edit meint: Dracun mach du weiter muss nämlich gleich an eine Sitzung^^
komm dan in einer Stunde wieder und schau nochma rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> free for all
> 
> das heisst jeder kann jetzt ein bild posten^^
> 
> ...




Mist i bin jetzt weg^^

Okay mach ich en super super easy film  jetzt hier rein damit dann ein anderer direkt ohne meine bestätigung posten kann^^


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also wer dat net weißt der guckt keine filme^^


----------



## Shalor (2. Juli 2008)

James Bond?


----------



## sTereoType (2. Juli 2008)

das ist mir eindeutig zu einfach um zu antworten^^


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

Der Herr der Ringe.

Keine Uploadmöglichkeit momentan, deswegen wieder FFA

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Dann probierts mal hiermit Boys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (2. Juli 2008)

Ich kenn den Film... Verdammt wie hiess der nochmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Film... Verdammt wie hiess der nochmals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gilt dies rauszufinden - und macht euch keine Hoffnung: bei mir bekommt ihr keine googlebaren wiki-ausschnitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

Da der Typ nicht in vielen Filmen mitgespielt hat, versuch ichs mal mit dem Ausschlussverfahren:

Hip Hop Hood wars meiner Ansicht nach nicht, weil er da afaik nicht gekifft/geraucht hat
Scary Movie 1 und 2 genau das gleiche

bleibt noch White Chicks und Little Man

Da würde ich mal auf Little Man tippen


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Juli 2008)

Ah, zu spät wieder reingeschaltet. Wars doch Lost in Space ... Hmpf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Da der Typ nicht in vielen Filmen mitgespielt hat, versuch ichs mal mit dem Ausschlussverfahren:
> 
> Hip Hop Hood wars meiner Ansicht nach nicht, weil er da afaik nicht gekifft/geraucht hat
> Scary Movie 1 und 2 genau das gleiche
> ...



Sehr ausführlich....aber leider verkehrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: Hip Hop Hood hab ich letztens doch schon reingesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ach ja: White Chicks ist es auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

Hab mich grad noch mal schlau gemacht: das einzige was übrig bleibt, müsste dann "New Blood" sein.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Es gilt dies rauszufinden - und macht euch keine Hoffnung: bei mir bekommt ihr keine googlebaren wiki-ausschnitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja^^

Requiem for a dream?


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Jaja^^
> 
> Requiem for a dream?



Alter Falter...gute Truppe seid ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Is richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

Verdammt... Wikipedia hatte den Film nicht in der Filmographie *heul*
Wie unfair^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Verdammt... Wikipedia hatte den Film nicht in der Filmographie *heul*
> Wie unfair^^
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Doch hat es. Du hast wohl nur den anderen der Brüder erwischt^^


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

Verdammt....
Ich dachte das ist Shawn Wayans...
Kopf -> Tisch


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## sTereoType (2. Juli 2008)

ach mist das war sein bruder^^ kein wunder das ich in shawn wayans filmliste den film nicht gefunden hab

edit:@ picollo     zwei dumme ein gedanke^^


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Da hab ich euch ja ganz schön was abverlangt wa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Juli 2008)

Gut, weiter geht's
Könnte schwer werden, oder auch nicht.

[attachment=3572:5.jpg]


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

*ahnungslosigkeit macht sich breit*

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> *ahnungslosigkeit macht sich breit*
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Oh ja ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

So auch wieder da...

Das Phantom der Oper?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> So auch wieder da...
> 
> Das Phantom der Oper?



Nope.

Kleiner aber ultimativer Tip: es ist ein Zombie-Film^^


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

night of the living dead?


----------



## Quibly (2. Juli 2008)

Sagt mir auch überhaupt nichts das Bild.

Night of the living dead kann es nicht sein, spielt ja in den 70ern ca. in einem Haus und da rennt keiner so rum.

Ich bin total plan- und ahungslos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Juli 2008)

gleicher Film, neues Bild

[attachment=3577:3.jpg]

Und es ist immer noch ein Zombie-film^^


----------



## Quibly (2. Juli 2008)

Das ist doch Captain Spaulding, oder?

Also kann es nur Haus der 1000 Leichen sein bzw. House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Das ist doch Captain Spaulding, oder?
> 
> Also kann es nur Haus der 1000 Leichen sein bzw. House of 1000 Corpses



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (2. Juli 2008)

Boah, das zweite Bild hat die Lösung in mir hervorgerufen.

Habe ihn aber nur erkannt weil ich The Devils Rejects gesehen habe, das 1000-Leichen-Haus habe ich nie gesehen.

so, dann werde ich mir mal was Nettes überlegen, hmmmmm, mal kurz überlegen.

Edit: So, ist zwar easy, aber auf die Schnelle fiel mir nichts besseres ein.

Also viel Spaß beim Raten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Juli 2008)

Ridick oder oder Pitch Black


----------



## Quibly (2. Juli 2008)

Beides nicht


----------



## sTereoType (2. Juli 2008)

Doom der Film?


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

Hmm im ersten Moment dachte ich an *Primeveal *aber da es hier ja wohl eher um Filme statt Serien geht deklariere ich dies jetzt einfach mal als Falsch^^



----------------
Now playing: Dave Gahan - Dirty Sticky Floors
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Quibly (2. Juli 2008)

ja, beides falsch, also noch kein Treffer dabei.


----------



## Succubie (2. Juli 2008)

constantin? der mit dem kyano reves... ist der typ richtig geschrieben?


----------



## Quibly (2. Juli 2008)

Richtig!!

Constantine isses




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

Den Film wollte ich schon immer sehen bin nur nie dazu gekommen und lohnen soll der ja auch net wirklich was ich so gehört habe^^


----------



## Quibly (2. Juli 2008)

Ich fand den gut, hatte keine Erwartungen, Comicverfilmung, aber ganz gut gemacht finde ich.

Aber ich habe auch schon Negatives gehört. Nur über welchen Film hört man das nicht?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (2. Juli 2008)

k, dann versuch ich es mal:

welcher film könnte das sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte doch recht einfach sein, dennoch ein kleiner tipp: der film spielt in einer computer-welt (wie man doch recht gut sehen kann oder?)


----------



## Hashburner (2. Juli 2008)

ist es tron oder so?



mfg


----------



## Succubie (2. Juli 2008)

nicht oder so, tron ist richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

wie gesagt war ja recht einfach


----------



## Hashburner (2. Juli 2008)

so jetzt ich Mal sehen wer es Rausfindet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg


----------



## Succubie (2. Juli 2008)

im auftrag des teufels? könnte das sein?


----------



## Hashburner (2. Juli 2008)

Richtige antwort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit: einer Der besten filme Mit Al Pacino und Keanu reeves!(meiner meinung nach)


mfg


----------



## Succubie (2. Juli 2008)

k, dan mach ich noch einen:

welcher film könnte das sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tipp: der film spielt größtenteils in einer psychatrischen anstalt, und ist mit kevin spacy


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juli 2008)

k-pax


is dann ffa


----------



## Succubie (2. Juli 2008)

gut, k-pax ist richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Juli 2008)

wenn ffa bring ich mal was zum Relaxen, und zur Sicherheit zensiert^^

[attachment=3580:4.jpg]


----------



## Succubie (2. Juli 2008)

total recall, da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## Quibly (3. Juli 2008)

Ich bestätigt nur mal. Wenn das nicht Total Recall ist, dann fresse ich einen Besen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Ich bestätigt nur mal. Wenn das nicht Total Recall ist, dann fresse ich einen Besen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich davon ne schriftlich bestätigung mit Unterschrift haben??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (3. Juli 2008)

ähm, tja also, ähm

Wer macht dann mal weiter?
Ist ja gelöst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

so dann mach ich ma weiter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel Spass


----------



## Quibly (3. Juli 2008)

Da bin ich ja mal so wirklich richtig total planlos, welcher Film das sein soll


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal so wirklich richtig total planlos, welcher Film das sein soll



Hehe is ja auch das Ziel davon.

Also ich geb erst Tipps wenn ich n paar Vorschläge gehört hab^^


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Wieso liegt da Stroh?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich tippe mal auf nen western.
Da er Schwarzweiß ist, würde ich auf einen allten Wesstern tippen. Und da hab ich absolut keinen Plan.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Western isses nicht.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

dann halt doch was mit stroh^^

warum auch immer mir das einfällt: "the time machine"?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

nö isses ned

Der Film stammt aus der jahre 1954 und ist eine Schweizer Produktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Damit bin ich raus. War weit vor meiner Zeit und auch nicht unbedingt die Produktionsstätte von Filmen die ich gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal google maltretieren.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Uli der Knecht?


Mfg Gabriel

//Doppelpost sinnvoll nutzen^^


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Oha hätte echt ned gedacht das das so schnell geht!!!

Restepe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Google weiß alles viel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FFA. Keine Uploadmöglichkeit momentan.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Jo dann mach ich nochmal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Nicht auflegen


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Ach menno mit dir is das Spiel ned Lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kannste ned einfach den Link vom BIld posten???


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Ok ich versuchs nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Ui
das kenn ich nicht. Das Jesus Video? xD


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Is ein Film der erst noch in die Kinos kommt.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Is ein Film der erst noch in die Kinos kommt.




Hmmmm ... ok.


----------



## Quibly (3. Juli 2008)

Ich rate mal ins Blaue:

Mumien 3D - Geheimnisse der Pharaonen?


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Is das erlaubt oder gelten nur Filme die schon gezeigt wurden?

Nö is nicht Mumien 3D - Geheimnisse der Pharaonen?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Is das erlaubt oder gelten nur Filme die schon gezeigt wurden?



Naja, es wurden keine Regeln aufgestellt was erlaubt ist. Aber ich find's irgendwie doof das den Film keiner gesehehn haben kann.

Also rate ich mla auch fleißig mit:
Black Camel - die Rache der Wüstenschiffe?


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Ja ok stimmt schon....Dann geb ich mal nen Tipp das es einfacher wird.
Der Schauspieler heisst: morgan spurlock

jetzt isses aber einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nö isses auch ned.


----------



## Nevad (3. Juli 2008)

Where In the World Is Osama Bin Laden?

Das ist doch der Typ,der sich nur von McDonalds ernährt hat oder?^^


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte.
Joa das is auch der aus Supersize me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Also stimmt Nevads Antwort?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Jo sie stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (3. Juli 2008)

ffa


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Im Westen nichts Neues


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Im Westen nichts Neues


jup


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Die Brücke von Arnheim?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

So dann ma auf ein neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

armageddon? wenn ja dann ffa


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Jup Armageddon Das Jünsgte Gericht


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Ist das die Jury?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man du kennst ech fast jeden Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Hab früher recht viel fern gesehen. Aber es reicht schon wenn man den Schauspieler kennt (oder schon mal gesehen hat). Dann findet man den namen raus, schaut nach wo er überall mitgespielt hat, und schon wird die wahl recht eng. dann bild anschauen und mit der inhaltsangabe der filme abgleichen. schon bleiben nur 2-3 filme übrig. dann raten xD


Mfg Gabriel


P.S.: pic kommt gleich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Arg, kenn ich. Mir fällt nur grad nicht der Name ein.
Irgendwas tierisches...


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

The Rock hatten wir aber schon


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Es ist auch nicht the Rock

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Glaub ich hab den Namen des Films.

Instinkt?


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

So ist es.
Du darfst was rein setzten

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Dalmus (3. Juli 2008)

Dammich... hab nach dem Namen des (wirklich guten) Films gesucht und dachte es wäre Sean Connery.
Peinlich Peinlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Das ist Sean Connery^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Minati (3. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Das ist Sean Connery^^
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



setzen, 6. Aber sowas von verkehrt ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> setzen, 6. Aber sowas von verkehrt ^^


wtf?

Der Typ auf meine Bild ist Sean Connery in dem Film "Instinct".
Vll reden wir an einander vorbei...

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Minati (3. Juli 2008)

wtf? sicher das du den nicht gerade mit anthony hopkins verwechselst?


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Verdammte Sch...
Bin ich vll Dämlich oO
Stimmt natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist das jetzt peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

HAHA pwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(ich dachte auch das ist Sean Connery) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (3. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Verdammte Sch...
> Bin ich vll Dämlich oO
> Stimmt natürlich
> 
> ...


Haha, aber genau das gleiche ist mir auch passiert...
Meine Kollegen meinten noch das sei er nicht und ich war davon völlig überzeugt^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Und wieder ein Schmankerl

[attachment=3594:vlcsnap_58856.jpg]


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Angriff der Killergummibälle?

Ne keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (3. Juli 2008)

Angriff der Killertomaten?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Angriff der Killertomaten?



Ich hab gewusst dass das kommt^^

Nein, ist es nicht.

Wollt ihr einen Tip?


----------



## Dalmus (3. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Wollt ihr einen Tip?


Hm, wenn's auch nicht "Rückkehr der Killertomaten" ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Argh, verdammt, ich hatte da gerade so eine geistige Rückblende...
Das ist doch ein älter Sci-Fi-B-Film, gell?
Aber auf den Namen komm ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: John Carpenters Darkstar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Edit2: John Carpenters Darkstar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Korrekt^^

Und der Gummiball ist das erste "Alien" der Filmgeschichte.


----------



## Dalmus (3. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Korrekt^^
> 
> Und der Gummiball ist das erste "Alien" der Filmgeschichte.


Goiler Film... hab ich schon lange keine Wiederholung mehr von gesehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mach ich zur Entspannung mal was leichtes...

[attachment=3597:b1.jpg]


----------



## Minati (3. Juli 2008)

Der Superaufreißer?


----------



## Dalmus (3. Juli 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Der Superaufreißer?


Hm, mir kein deutscher Titel bekannt, aber falls der Film einen hat, dann glaub ich ist er's nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Je länger ich das Bild anschaue desto sicherer bin ich mir dass ich den Film kenne...
Oder ich werde langsam verrrückt...
Beides ist möglich.


----------



## Dalmus (3. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Je länger ich das Bild anschaue desto sicherer bin ich mir dass ich den Film kenne...
> Oder ich werde langsam verrrückt...
> Beides ist möglich.


Zumindest die Identität des Hauptdarstellers sollte einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Zumindest die Identität des Hauptdarstellers sollte einfach sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hilft mir nur nicht bei der Frage ob ich den Film kenne oder nicht.

Edit: nach Youtube Recherche entschiede ich: ich kenne ihn nicht.


----------



## Dalmus (3. Juli 2008)

@Minati:
Gerade gesehen, daß es mit dem gleichen Hauptdarsteller tatsächlich einen Film namens "Die Superaufreißer" gibt.
Den Film kenn ich allerdings nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die, die ihn unverständlicherweise noch nicht erkannt haben sollten, der kleine Tipp (weil ich jetzt erstmal Feierabend mache): Der Typ mit der Schmalztolle ist Johnny Depp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Juli 2008)

arizona dream


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Ist das nicht Cry Baby?


Mfg Gabriel

//edit: wenn ja: FFA


----------



## Quibly (3. Juli 2008)

Cry Baby eindeutiger geht es gar nicht mehr

Vorne Johnny Depp und hinter ihm ist Traci Lords


----------



## sTereoType (3. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht Cry Baby?
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel
> ...


jupp hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich nehm mal das FFA an und schick ein bild ins rennen.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

Das müsste Langoliers sein von stephen king


----------



## sTereoType (3. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das müsste Langoliers sein von stephen king


wtf?oO
warum weiß jemand denn sowas xD(ist aber ein geiler film)
dracun...its your turn


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

Ganz einfach war der 1. King Film den ich gesehen hab^^ udn die Szene die du gezeigt hast .. hat sich in mein Hirn gebrannt^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Müsste auch recht einfach sein^^

Dummerweise die schweren Dinger die ich euch geben will...da find ich keene Screens zu^^


----------



## Shalor (3. Juli 2008)

Scheisse ich kenne den Film.. wie hiess der schon wieder :S Ist von Stephen King oder?


Edit: Christine oder?


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNein^^


----------



## Shalor (3. Juli 2008)

Nicht? Oh 

Ist er von Stephen King? ^^


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

Brrrrrr............... Ganz Kalt      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Wrong Turn vll?


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

Nein^^

wein tip der Film ist schon ein paar jährchen alt^^


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

Naa hat keiner ne Idee???


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

gabs nen knight rider film?^^


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

ja gabs aber falsch^^


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ja gabs aber falsch^^


omfg ohne scheiß?????? den muss ich mir ziehen ich darf nich sterben ohne den gesehn zu haben XD


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> omfg ohne scheiß?????? den muss ich mir ziehen ich darf nich sterben ohne den gesehn zu haben XD



Lass dich net erwischen^^

Knight Rider 2000 hieß der glaub ich^^


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Lass dich net erwischen^^
> 
> Knight Rider 2000 hieß der glaub ich^^


naja ich denk mal soviel gewinn wurde mir dem net gemacht --> es ist den scheiß egal ob man sich den zieht oder --> die sind verdammt sauer wenn man sich den zieht weil die jeden cent brauchen^^
aber ich werde gucken ob ich nen laden finde der den im angebot hat^^


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

i denke mit ziehen haste da echt mehr erfolg^^

so genug OT

back to Rätsel^^

nochein letter tip

Mega geiler Kult horror film^^


Mehr tips gibt es jetzt aber net


----------



## Pille22 (3. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> i denke mit ziehen haste da echt mehr erfolg^^
> 
> so genug OT
> 
> ...


Stephen Kings ES?
Sehr viel mehr Horror-Filme von ihm kenn ich nicht. ^^


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

Boaah wie oft noch es hat NIX mit Stephen King zu tun^^

deswegen das 



Dracun schrieb:


> Brrrrrr............... Ganz Kalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Pille22 (3. Juli 2008)

Aha, okay..... vergessen....

Horror.... äh.... 
Blair Witch Project?


----------



## Nevad (3. Juli 2008)

Das ist doch der Film bei dem eine Frau in einem Motel eingesperrt wird,flieht,von einem Trucker mitgenommen wird,der Leichen im LKW hat und sie töten will,doch ihr Freund kommt dann und inh tötet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

Nein

Tip Liste:

Nicht Stephen King (hat damit gar nix zu tun)
Geiler Genialer HorrorKultfilm
Der Film ist schon ein paar Jährchen alt(und zwar einige ganz viele)^^
Aja Ganz wichtig keine TeenieHorrrorFilm

Also mehr sag ich jetzt echt net mehr^^

@ Nevad

Lol so fangen doch fast alle Horror Filme an^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre?

Obwohl, die Gegend sieht nicht danach aus.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

Auch Falsch^^
aber die Zeitspanne wo der Original Film (Texas Chainsaw Massaker) gedreht wurde stimmt^^

Gut Letzter Aller letzter Tip^^

*Der Screen wurde am Anfang des Film gemacht^^*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Ach, ich bin doof.

Tanz der Teufel?


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ENDLICH.......... 10 GummiPunkte^^(aber welcher Teil^^)
Wenn du mir das noch sagen kannst dann gibt es die 1000000000000000000000000 Mio Gummipunkte

^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Auf jeden Fall nicht der dritte^^


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

naja es ist der 1.^^

du bist^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Gut, weiter.

Dürfte eigentlich ziemlich einfach sein. Als Kind fand ich den Film saucool.

[attachment=3600:7.jpg]

P.S. Knight Rider 2000 hab ich auf Video^^
Also VHS, die dicken klobigen Dinger. Falls Ihr euch noch daran erinnern könnt.


----------



## Pille22 (3. Juli 2008)

Nicht so schnell meine Lieben....

American Werewolf?


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Gut, weiter.
> 
> Dürfte eigentlich ziemlich einfach sein. Als Kind fand ich den Film saucool.
> 
> ...




Is dat der MIt Micheal J.Fox??

aja antwort gebe ich mal net^^


----------



## Pille22 (3. Juli 2008)

Sag ich ja, American Werewolf oder net?


----------



## Succubie (3. Juli 2008)

ist es 'teen wolf'?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Succubie schrieb:


> teen wolf



Korrekt


----------



## Succubie (3. Juli 2008)

k, dan versuch ich nochmal mein glück

welcher film könnte das wohl sein?:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



versuchet es erstmal ohne tipps^^


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

ich sag jetz mal nix außer tarzan, jane und....


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich sag jetz mal nix außer tarzan, jane und....



Cheeta? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pille22 (3. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Korrekt


Ach verdammt, so nah dran. ^^


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Gimme tipp!


----------



## Pille22 (3. Juli 2008)

Succubie schrieb:


> k, dan versuch ich nochmal mein glück
> 
> welcher film könnte das wohl sein?:
> 
> ...


War das nicht "Dark City"?

Wo die alle diese Insel suchen dies gar nicht gibt, bis er die dann am Ende erschafft?


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Cheeta?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jup nun noch ein wort finden dass sich genauso anhört und man ist der lösung ganz nah^^

EDIT:


Pille22 schrieb:


> War das nicht "Dark City"?
> 
> Wo die alle diese Insel suchen dies gar nicht gibt, bis er die dann am Ende erschafft?


jup isses steht ja auch in der bild url


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Argh, ja ist darkcity, macht mal rechtsklick aufs BIld, und dann Eigenschaften >.>


----------



## Succubie (3. Juli 2008)

k, darkcity ist richtig...

naja der nächste bitte^^


----------



## Pille22 (3. Juli 2008)

Ui, dann darf ich ja mal. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist ein sehr leichter für Film-Fans ich weiß. ^^

P.S. : Welcher Teil?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Pille22 schrieb:


> P.S. : Welcher Teil?



Wenn du schon so fragst. Der zweite? Kommt da gleich der Doc angeflogen?


----------



## Pille22 (3. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Wenn du schon so fragst. Der zweite? Kommt da gleich der Doc angeflogen?


Naja, nein.... ^^
Der Zweite ist es nicht. ^^


----------



## Succubie (3. Juli 2008)

ist es der...erste. sagt ich mal ganz unverschämt^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Stimmt, der Doc kommt ja bereits im ersten Teil angeflogen. Schande über mich.


----------



## Pille22 (3. Juli 2008)

Und ja, du hast tatsächlich recht! ^^
Das wäre übrigens das Bild zum zweiten Film :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Nochmal das Erste.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er trägt ne Uhr im zweiten Film und es ist ne ganz andere Schauspielerin.....
Andere, denen ich das mal gesagt habe, haben mir nicht geglaubt, dass die Jennifer ab Teil zwei von ner anderen Frau gespielt wurde, hier ist der Beweis!
Bin n bisschen pingelig. ^^


----------



## Succubie (3. Juli 2008)

nicht schlecht^^


----------



## Pille22 (3. Juli 2008)

Okay, sehr pingelig. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mach mal weiter, ich versuch ein paar Bilder hochzuladen, bei denen man nicht sofort erkennt woher sie kommen.... aus meiner DVD-Sammlung..... (Ich hab über hundert)
*such*


----------



## Succubie (3. Juli 2008)

k, neuer versuch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



welcher film könnte es sein?

aber diesmal nicht auf die url spinksen, wenn das hier überhaupt was bringt

tipp: lief gerade erst in den kinos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Juli 2008)

"Brügge sehen...und sterben?" fragezeichen gehört zum titel^^


----------



## Succubie (3. Juli 2008)

RICHTIG! 

und das mit dem fragezeichen stimmt ebenfalls^^


----------



## Pille22 (3. Juli 2008)

Könnte sein, stimmt. ^^


----------



## sTereoType (3. Juli 2008)

dann hier der neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pille22 (3. Juli 2008)

Mad Max? ich hab ihn nie gesehen, ich glaube nur, dass es der ist. ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Der Super Mario Bros Film^^

geiles Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ist fast so geil wie das Intro der Zeichentrickserie.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Der Super Mario Bros Film^^
> 
> geiles Teil
> 
> ...


So wie so ziemlich immer bei Thorrak.....richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich find den film persönlich nicht so besonders. vorallem weil das Markenzeichen der Marios (der Pilz) zum Schimmelpilz wurde der in keinster weise dem original ähnelt -.-


----------



## Succubie (3. Juli 2008)

hab den nur einmal gesehen, ich kann mich noch daran erinnern das yoshi ein raptor war^^

aber egal der nächste^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Jo, aber der ist schon wieder so bescheuert und schlecht dass ich ihn rückblickend super finde^^

FFA


----------



## Pille22 (3. Juli 2008)

Der süße Yoshi ein Raptor? NEIN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer war dran?

Ich hätte sonst noch einen vorbereitet. ^^

Dann mach ich mal....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das zu schwer ist, hab ich noch ein Bild von der Szene danach. ^^


----------



## Succubie (4. Juli 2008)

k, dan zeig mal die szene von danach


----------



## Pille22 (4. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^_^

Weil das auch zu vage ist, noch eins.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


By pille22 at 2008-07-03

Immer noch zu schwer?


----------



## Succubie (4. Juli 2008)

omg das verbinde ich nicht mit einem mir bekanntem film, oder ich hab die szenen nicht mehr im kopf^^

gibts noch einen schriftlichen tipp?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (4. Juli 2008)

Das erste und dritte Bild erinnert mich an den Dracula von 1992.


----------



## Pille22 (4. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Das erste und dritte Bild erinnert mich an den Dracula von 1992.


Nah dran.

Okay, da ich für den Film keine weiteren Bilder abfotografiert habe.
Also der Typ auf dem ersten Bild nennt sich Peter MacNicol.
Die Hauptperson ist um einiges Bekannter, es ist Leslie Nielsen!

Und das waren nur die ersten zwei Szenen. ^^


----------



## Succubie (4. Juli 2008)

es gibt doch eine dracula-parodie mit leslie nielson oder?

ist es die vielleicht?


----------



## Pille22 (4. Juli 2008)

Succubie schrieb:


> es gibt doch eine dracula-parodie mit leslie nielson oder?
> 
> ist es die vielleicht?


Ja, es ist Dracula - Tot aber glücklich!

So, ich geh ins Bett.


----------



## Succubie (4. Juli 2008)

gute n8 @pille22

so ich sag dan mal FFA, wie schon ein paar vor mir es getan haben^^


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juli 2008)

ok,misch ich mal wieder mit...hier das neue Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (4. Juli 2008)

Hollow Man ?


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Hollow Man ?


nein


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

Abyss oder wie der Film auch hiess


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juli 2008)

sauber Qonix...Abyss ist richtig...du bist dran


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

Na da hab ich doch noch was gefunfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Juli 2008)

The Green Mile


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

ICH HASSE DICH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Juli 2008)

Darfst es noch mal versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

jetzt aber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> jetzt aber


Jop. Mit dem hast du mich^^
kA was das ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: ist das Bild so kleine? oder bin ich einfach zu blöd um es zu vergrößern?


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja so klein ist es nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Juli 2008)

Es wirkt wie ein Film aus den 90ern. Ich erkenn keinen Schauspieler, und es ist ein Auto im Wasser :-S
Das erkenne ich auf dem Bild^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

ganz genau

den Schauspieler kennen fast alle hier nur muss man sich an ihn errinnern, dann erkennt man ihn sofort


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Juli 2008)

Ist das Chevy Chase oder wie der heißt?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

nope

edit: ach ja un der Film ist noch ein ganzes Stück älter als du geschrieben hast


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Juli 2008)

need epic tips^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juli 2008)

also ich erkenn leider auch nix auf dem Biold aber wenn das Chevy Chase ist dann ist das der 4.(?) Teil von die Familie Griswold auf Reisen...vorne seine Frau und hinten seine 2 Kinder.aber hab ich nie gesehen,obwohl ich die anderen Griswoldfilme alle kenne...


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juli 2008)

oder ist das ein Disneyfilm?


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

also: dieser Film ist 40 Jahre alt


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juli 2008)

sowas wie Tschitti-Tschitti-Bäng-Bäng?


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> sowas wie Tschitti-Tschitti-Bäng-Bäng?


Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte

So und jetzt noch zum Schauspieler: Das ist Dirke van Dyke der auch den Schornsteinfeger und Bildmaler in Mary Popins spielt.


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juli 2008)

oh mann da hast du ja ne Klamotte rausgesucht...ok,dann mach ich es auch schwerer
mom,such noch eins raus
Edit: ich glaub der Heisst Dick van Dyke,oder?


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Juli 2008)

Tschitti Tschitti Bäng Bäng ist aber 44 Jahre alt *grmbl*


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

Der kam doch 1968 auf den Markt also sind das 40 Jahre und @Shadow: ups genau  Dick


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juli 2008)

ok,hier das neue:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

kommt mir irgend wie bekannt vor und irgend wie doch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juli 2008)

ist ein deutscher Film


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Juli 2008)

"Das Experiment"? Der Typ im Vordergrund ist doch der mit der Laktose-Unverträglichkeit.


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juli 2008)

sehr gut spectrumizer...das ist alles richtig...du bist dran...


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

Ach, das ist also der Anfang den ich irgend wie immer verpasst habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (4. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie passiert hier gerade nichts.

Dann mache ich mal was Einfaches. keine Ahnung, ob der war schon war, und wenn ja egal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juli 2008)

Smokin Aces?


----------



## Quibly (4. Juli 2008)

Das macht doch keinen Spaß.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja, ist richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pille22 (4. Juli 2008)

Dann werd ich mal versuchen weiterzumachen und hoffentlich sind die nicht zu schwer. ^^

Die Filme, die ich immer poste sind ziemlich bekannt und meistens witzig. Und nicht so alt wie Tschitti-Dings. ^^

Versuchen wirs hiermit : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein großer Hinweis auf dem Bild. ^^


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juli 2008)

Evolution 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade das drei-augen-smiley gibts bei buffed noch nicht^^


----------



## Pille22 (4. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Evolution
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Rischtisch!
Da ich aber noch n zweites Bild vorbereitet hab, hier :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Süßer Hund näch? XD


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juli 2008)

nur so lange er nicht sein zunge ausfährt^^
hier der nächste film

ich hoffe das wird diesmal wenigstens eine harte nuss^^


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

HAnnibal Rising oder so


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> HAnnibal Rising oder so


soviel zur "harte nuss"^^
aber warum weißt du das, den darfst du doch noch garnicht sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: mist ich hab vergessen das bild umzubennen -.-


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Ne, das war's nicht, schaute gar net auf bildnamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. Gab's schon
2. Der Screen war inner Fernsehzeitung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (4. Juli 2008)

das wandernde schloss oder so ähnlich ?^^


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Nö!


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juli 2008)

Könntest du das bild nochmal uppen? ich kannes nicht auf voller größe sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke das es ein Film zu einer Serie ist da der Zeichenstil nicht den üblichen Filmzeichenstilen entspricht.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Das ist schonmal richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (4. Juli 2008)

Kannste das Bild ein bisschen größer machen ? ^^


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Hm, Moment. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (4. Juli 2008)

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ist es vllt Noir ?


----------



## Pille22 (5. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oder Pokémon? Nein. ^^


----------



## BimmBamm (5. Juli 2008)

Pille22 schrieb:


> Oder Pokémon? Nein. ^^



Wenn es nicht "Akira", "Pat Labor", "Ghost in the Shell", "Jin-Roh" oder irgendetwas von den Ghiblis ist, warum sollte man es sonst erkennen? Klär uns auf...

edith: Ich hoffe, es ist nicht der unsägliche "Final Fantasy soundso"-Nachzieher, den ich in der Mitte abgeschaltet habe. Allerdings sieht das Bild dafür viel zu sehr per Hand gezeichnet aus.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Gunslinger girl?? "lach"


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Das kenn' ich, das ist definitiv Noir!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Denke das dürfte für einige einfach sein^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß es ich weiß.... der Film heißt "Die Frau die an den Händen gefesselt wurde"^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (6. Juli 2008)

Guinea Pig?


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2008)

beides falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

irgendein Saw film vll oder Hostile oder Hostel oder iwie so


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (6. Juli 2008)

Warum hat die schwarze Haare?
Da stimmt doch was nicht. Die müssten doch blond sein.


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2008)

> Warum hat die schwarze Haare?
> Da stimmt doch was nicht. Die müssten doch blond sein.



Eig. schon, aber im Film hat sie komischerweise schwarze Haare.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Juli 2008)

ist das eine verfilmung von deathnote?
 erinnert micha n die szene wo sie das mädchen was ebenfalls ein death note besitzt erwischen udn außer ihr rausfoltern wollen wer der andere mit dem deathnote ist. und sie hatt eigentlich blonde haare.


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2008)

Jep ist Death Note: The Last Name^^ Und ich weiß das sie blonde haare hat, nur im Film sind sie schwarz -_-


----------



## sTereoType (6. Juli 2008)

gut dann hier der nächste.

edit: ich kann keine bilder mehr hochladen(nur noch 261b zu verfügung oO)
       jemand anders kann also


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Okay dann hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Glück^^

----------------
Now playing: Pink Floyd - Time
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Topperharly (6. Juli 2008)

gibt mal ein tip^^ so in etwa welches genre^^


----------



## the Huntress (6. Juli 2008)

Ich tappe da auch im Dunkeln.

Sagmal lieber Dracun, meinst du nicht das deine Signatur etwas groß ist?


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

the schrieb:


> Ich tappe da auch im Dunkeln.
> 
> Sagmal lieber Dracun, meinst du nicht das deine Signatur etwas groß ist?




Nein liebe Huntress die liegt noch ganz genau im rahmen^^
Sie ist nämlich 1023 Pixel breit und 200 Pixel hoch^^
Also im Rahmen der mir hier gegebenen Möglichkeiten^^

*Genre Fantasy*

mehr tips gebe ich jetzt erst mal net ab^^

----------------
Now playing: Pink Floyd - The Great Gig In The Sky
via FoxyTunes


----------



## sTereoType (6. Juli 2008)

das ist doch dieser komische zweiteilige templerfilm oder? kann mich nicht genau an den Namen erinnern weiß aber nochd as ich ihn nicht mochte^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

hmmm ohne den Namen sag ich net obs richtig ist oder falsch^^

----------------
Now playing: Pink Floyd - Us And Them
via FoxyTunes


----------



## sTereoType (6. Juli 2008)

"Die Templer"?^^

edit:@ bankchar   mach du ruhig kann eh grad nix hochladen


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2008)

> das ist doch dieser komische zweiteilige templerfilm oder? kann mich nicht genau an den Namen erinnern weiß aber nochd as ich ihn nicht möchte^^



Das Blut der Templer ?

Falls es richtig ist kann ruhig StereoType machen wenn er will ^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Das Blut der Templer ?
> 
> Falls es richtig ist kann ruhig StereoType machen wenn er will ^^




Richtig.....Mist das nächste mal wat richtig schwieriges raus suchen^^

Aja udn i fand das Buch von W.Hohlbein und den Film klasse...

 Bääääh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

----------------
Now playing: Pink Floyd - Eclipse
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (6. Juli 2008)

Da Bankchar wohl nicht will und Stereotype nicht kann, spring ich kurz ein und bring was knackiges (jedenfalls glaube ich dass es relativ schwer ist)

geiler Film, hab mich beömmelt vor Lachen.
[attachment=3621:goinhunt...kcheaney.jpg]


----------



## Topperharly (6. Juli 2008)

lol? goinhuntinwithdickcheaney muhahaha wie lusitg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Juli 2008)

Snakehead Terror

Der Film ist so scheiße schlecht...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (6. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Snakehead Terror
> 
> Der Film ist so scheiße schlecht...



Korrekt.
Ja, er ist wirklich unglaublich schlecht^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Juli 2008)

Jemand anders darf weitermachen.


----------



## Pille22 (7. Juli 2008)

Dann  mach ich das mal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, der ist viel zu einfach.

Ich kenne fast nur bekannte Filme...... aber Animé-Filme..... *ping*
Jetzt ist mir doch glatt ne Idee gekommen. ^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Juli 2008)

Wer ist Mr. Cutty?


----------



## Pille22 (7. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wer ist Mr. Cutty?


Rischtisch!


----------



## Lurock (7. Juli 2008)

Dann darf wieder jemand anders, gucke grade 'en Film und hab keine Zeit zum Suchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pille22 (7. Juli 2008)

Da ich noch einen vorbereitet habe poste ich den mal....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und?
Zuuuuuu einfach????

Edit : Anscheinend nicht. ......
Dann eben noch ein Bild....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird wohl einige Zweifel ausräumen!


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2008)

der eine ist Hugh Grant,wenn die andere Julia Roberts ist,dann ist das Notting Hill...aber bin mir net sicher, da ich den Film nich gesehen habe.ich schau nochmal bei google nach


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Juli 2008)

Das ist definitvi Notting Hill.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2008)

ok,dir glaube ich Thorrak...dann such ich gleich mal ein neues Bild raus...
so,hier ist es.ein Klassiker.sollte schnell beantwortet sein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (7. Juli 2008)

From Dusk till dawn

und ich mache mal weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Juli 2008)

30 days of night?


----------



## Quibly (7. Juli 2008)

korrekt


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Juli 2008)

Zum Glück hab ich den erst vor kurzem gesehen sonst hätte ich keine Ahnung gehabt.

Gut, noch ein Klassiker.

[attachment=3635:Imapirate.jpg]

Der vom Namen wahrscheinlich bekannteste japanische Film überhaupt.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2008)

ist das Godzilla?
sonst sind die bekanntesten japanischen Filme nämlich Rashomon, oder Die Sieben Samurai,oder neueren Datums: Hana-Bi...
Rashomon und die Sieben Samurai spielen beide im feudalen Japan aus dem 17.Jahrhundert,da passt die Gasanlage im Hintergrund des Bildes nicht zu...
und Hana-Bi ist in Farbe...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist das Godzilla?



Korrekt, das ist der erste Godzilla von 1954.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2008)

gut,bleiben wir bei Klassikern:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (7. Juli 2008)

Mad Max


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2008)

genau,du bist


----------



## Quibly (7. Juli 2008)

Okay:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2008)

spiel ohne regeln?


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Okay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spiel ohne Regeln mit Adam Sandler und Burt Reynolds


geiler Lustiger Film

Mist zu langsam^^


----------



## sTereoType (7. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Spiel ohne Regeln mit Adam Sandler und Burt Reynolds


Und da es ein Adam Sandler Film ist ,spiet auch Rob Schneider noch eine kleine Rolle ^^


----------



## Quibly (7. Juli 2008)

Jo Spiel ohne Regeln ist es natürlich

riesentrolli hat es als erster genannt, also riesentrolli darf, wenn er mag


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2008)

hab grad keinen zur hand und keine zeit einen zu suchen

==>ffa


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MAl gucken wer den kennt..viel glück^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Juli 2008)

Kommt mir bekannt vor.
Hab da einen Mittelalterfilm im Kopf und ne junge Frau die die Gans im Korb rumträgt...


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2008)

hmm wer weiß ...wer weiß.....

vllt ............. vllt auch nicht^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2008)

vllt die goldene gans

erinnert mich aber auch ein video von horsetheband^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Juli 2008)

Oh mein Gott. 
Ich nehm alles zurück. Kommt mir überhaupt nicht bekannt vor. Welcher Film es auch immer sein mag, ich hab ihn garantiert nicht gesehen. Niemals, auch nicht als ich klein war und es nicht besser wusste. Da war ich zu beschäftigt männliche Sachen zu gucken wie Baywatch oder Power Rangers.

Puh, das war knapp.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2008)

wenns der film is den ich gepostet hab dann habe ich den das letzte mal vor n paar monaten gesehen^^


----------



## sTereoType (7. Juli 2008)

Jack und die Bohnenstange?


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2008)

Hans im Glück?


----------



## Hérault (7. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe leider kein Bild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ich sehe leider kein Bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


entweder warten oder den beitrag quoten dann siehste den link zum pic


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2008)

Alles falsch alles falsch^^

I geb ja auch zu das Bild is wirklich fies^^

Nur alle anderen Bilder zum Film wären zu einfach gewesen^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Juli 2008)

Ich lös jetzt doch auf.
Es ist Prinzessin Fantaghiro.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2008)

haha,reingefallen Thorrak...das ist richtig,aber woher weisst du das?


----------



## Hérault (7. Juli 2008)

Aaah jetzt ja! Sch**** Proxy -.-

Weihnachtsgans Auguste?^^


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2008)

hey du kennst den doch du blöder kerl^^

woher wusstest du das denn auf einmal^^

udn ja is richtig...Prinzessin Fantaghiro 


eine absolut geniale Fantasy Reihe, wovon ich alle Teile hier zuhause auf DVD hab^^


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2008)

wunder dich nicht Dracun...Thorrak kennt ALLE Filme...


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2008)

hmm glaub ich net... ich kenn auch recht recht viele filme aber alle kenne ich auch net^^


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2008)

das dachte ich von mir auch,aber dann tauchte Thorrak aus dem Nichts auf und belehrte mich eines besseren...immmer wenn er on war hat er das Bild geknackt.egal wie unbekannt das war...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub als ich das zum letzten Mal gesehen muss ich so 12-14 gewesen sein, also Mitte der Neunziger. Aber damals hab das immer gern gesehen, wie ich zugeben muss.


Aber lassen wir die Nostalgie, bevor ich mir wieder SaberRider anschau.

[attachment=3637:03.jpg]

Edit: Also alle Filme kenn ich nicht. Gibt hier genug Bilder aus denen ich nicht schlau werde^^


----------



## Hérault (7. Juli 2008)

Mist-jetz wollte ich Thorrak gerade mit diesem hier an seine Grenzen bringen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (7. Juli 2008)

Zu Thorraks: Gremlins (Teil 1)

Zu Hérault: Keine Ahnung


----------



## Hérault (7. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Zu Thorraks: Gremlins (Teil 1)



Das haut doch hin?! Hab die ganze Zeit überlegt, woher ich diese Szene kenne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist doch der asiatische Opa, der nen Baby-Gremlin hat wa...?

Edit: Und was ist nun mit meinem...? *zu Thorrak schiel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (7. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> [attachment=3637:03.jpg]


Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor... nur zuordnen kann ich's nicht 100%ig.

Das ist nicht zufällig eine Szene ziemlich am Anfang von Gremlins?

Edit: Mist, zu langsam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2008)

Gremlins 1 ist richtig und das Bild von Herault ist irgendeine fernsehproduktion.lief mal im Fernsehen.hab ich auch gesehen weiss aber nich meh rwie der hiess.der lief glaub ich nie im Kino.weiss aber auch net ob das hier Vorgabe ist in diesem Thread...


----------



## Hérault (7. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Gremlins 1 ist richtig und das Bild von Herault ist irgendeine fernsehproduktion.lief mal im Fernsehen.hab ich auch gesehen weiss aber nich meh rwie der hiess.der lief glaub ich nie im Kino.weiss aber auch net ob das hier Vorgabe ist in diesem Thread...



Muss dich korrigieren-lief in den Kinos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Zu Thorraks: Gremlins (Teil 1)



Korrekt.

@ Herault: sagt mir jetzt nicht viel. Höchstens die weißen Blüten kommen mir vertraut vor.
Und irgendwie muss ich dabei ans antike Griechenland denken.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2008)

den hab ich 100%ig gesehen.komm einfach nicht auf den Namen...


----------



## Hérault (7. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> 
> @ Herault: sagt mir jetzt nicht viel. Höchstens die weißen Blüten kommen mir vertraut vor.
> Und irgendwie muss ich dabei ans antike Griechenland denken.



Hehe-jetzt hab ich dich!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit Griechenland hat es nichts zu tun...

War mit Sicherheit eine low-budget-Produktion, jedoch, aus meiner Sicht, einer der schönsten europäischen Kinderfilme überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juli 2008)

geb mal bitte ein weiteren Tip,oder die Handlung wieder,oder ein weiteres Bild...ich bin mir soooo sicher das ich das Bild aus dem Film kenne,aber kann den einfach nicht zuordnen...
ich glaub die Handlung war so,dass die Mutter des Kindes auf dem Bild verstorben ist und der Vater von ihm,der andere auf dem Bild, eine Hexe heiratet und durch dunkle Zauber langsam seinen eigenen Willen verliert und die Hexe die Herrschaft über das Königreich an sich reissen will...


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Das ist *Mio mein Mio*...ganz klar^

Ihr NOOBs^^

Nein Shadows... das ist falsch hat was mit nem bösen Zauberer den unser allseits geliebter Dracula spielt^^

Ahhh wie heißt der Typ...denk denk

ahhh Christopher Lee^^


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juli 2008)

jo,Schande über mich...du hast recht.das ist Mio mein Mio...hab gerade das Bild unter google gefunden...
hab ich echt total mit einem anderen Film verwechselt.diesen hier hab ich nie gesehen...
du bist dran


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich ganz einfach aber auf die schnelle hab ich nix besseres gefunden^^

----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Der Himmel ueber mir
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Nodon (8. Juli 2008)

Rasenmäher Action "Braindead" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

genau ^^... wollte eigentlich en anderen screen aus schrcekensinsel der zombies rein tun nur wusste ich jetzt net ob man ein bild posten darf wo zombies sich an einem menschen gütlich tun^^

also du bist^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Der Himmel ueber mir
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Nodon (8. Juli 2008)

Mit diesem Film bin ich nicht klar gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

ich weiß welcher film das ist nur der name fällt mir  net ein^^


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

jetzt hab ich es ZOOLANDER^^


----------



## Nodon (8. Juli 2008)

Yeah! Maann. Its your turn!


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Shit schon wieder dran^^



gebt mri ein paar mins zum suchen^^

----------------
Now playing: Apocalyptica - Path
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich grad mal schnell selbst gemacht .. is glaub ich die lustigste szene im ganzen film^^

----------------
Now playing: Apocalyptica - Struggle
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Juli 2008)

Der blutige Pfad Gottes?

Da gab's doch ne Szene mit ner Katze, oder so.

Falls richtig geb ich ab an den nächsten.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

recht hast^^


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juli 2008)

hier ein leichtes zum Mittag.komisch, dass der Film noch gar nich auftauchte:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2008)

Independent Day?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Juli 2008)

Würde ich jetzt auch sagen.
Der war hier allerdings schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juli 2008)

oh,dann habe ich wohl den einen oder anderen Film nicht mitbekommen.naja 139 Seiten...ist natürlich richtig mit Independece Day...
Qonix,du bist...


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Juli 2008)

Cap und Capper?

mfg Gabriel


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juli 2008)

ach mist ich kenn den film aber der name fällt mir nicht ein -.-
War es Tuc und Tucker oder so ähnlich?

edit:@ picollo   genau das wars^^


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Cap und Capper?
> 
> mfg Gabriel


ja ja  -.-


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Juli 2008)

Hier das neue Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juli 2008)

Hackers


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Juli 2008)

Jop

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juli 2008)

bidde:


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2008)

Die Eisprinzen

zu geil der Film


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Die Eisprinzen
> 
> zu geil der Film


oha das aufm bild sollte nne frau sein  hab ich nicht erkanntXD


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2008)

Das ist ein Mann oder sowas ähnliches  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> oder sowas ähnliches
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eben oder so was ähnliches


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2008)

Also der Typ ist voll schwuchtelig und der andere so voll hart. Einfach zu geil wie die beiden Paarlauf machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also der Typ ist voll schwuchtelig und der andere so voll hart. Einfach zu geil wie die beiden Paarlauf machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


würg


----------



## Urengroll (8. Juli 2008)

Der ist so geil der Film und super lustig.


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2008)

Da ich weiss das es stimmt, mach ich mal weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Die Glücksritter mit Eddie Murphy und ahh wie heißt der andere der grad aufn bild ist^^


Schande über 

----------------
Now playing: Wizo - Lug & Trug
via FoxyTunesmich^^


----------



## Quibly (8. Juli 2008)

Die Glücksritter mit Eddy Murphy und Dan Aykroyd


edit: Mist zu spät


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Genau Dan Akroyd^^...mist i sag ja Schande über mich^^

----------------
Now playing: Wizo - K.O.
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2008)

Richtig, du bist Dracun.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NA dann viel Spaß beim Lösen^^

----------------
Now playing: Wizo - Sterbehilfe
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Quibly (8. Juli 2008)

Sagt mir überhaupt nichts, da bin ich jetzt schon raus.


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juli 2008)

Final destination?
zu die Eisprinzen: hab den gesehen als er grad in Amerika raus kam und fand ihn richtig geil. Ich war aber dicke enttäuscht üder den deutschen namen (die Eisprinzen oO wtf?) der amerikanische (Blades of Glory) klang nicht so schwul^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Birds (<-- war mehr lustig gemeint^^)


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Beides Falsch^^



sTereoType schrieb:


> Final destination?




Mega Großes Extremst Absolutes Riesen *Falsch*


----------------
Now playing: Garth Brooks - Cowboy Cadillac
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Beides Falsch^^


komm schon gib nen ti... och ist der kleine süß der lenkt mich total ab XD


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> komm schon gib nen ti... och ist der kleine süß der lenkt mich total ab XD




Nix da und deine wunderlieben netten Comments werden mich net erweichen^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nix da und deine wunderlieben netten Comments werden mich net erweichen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieh in das gesicht deines sohnes und erweiche *himmlische klänge einspiel*



















(himmlische klänge sind bei mir Slipknot und DragonForce aber egal)


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

haaaah .... na gut ... 


hier der Tip
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


Spoiler



*Der Film ist KULT*



----------------
Now playing: Garth Brooks - Do What You Gotta Do
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

ok das ist 



Spoiler



KEINE


 hilfe aber egal


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juli 2008)

Final Destination 2? xD
ich hab kein plan was das sein Könnte aber i-wie erinnert mich das Bild an Goldi Horn


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Final Destination 2? xD
> ich hab kein plan was das sein Könnte aber i-wie erinnert mich das Bild an Goldi Horn





Mega Großes Extremst Absolutes Riesen* Falsch*



----------------
Now playing: Garth Brooks - You Move Me
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mega Großes Extremst Absolutes Riesen* Falsch*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gibts davon eigendlich noch ne steigerung?


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok das ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Spoiler



Es ist ein Horror Film und es definitiv kein Final Destination Teil^^



Obwohl ich mich grade frage wo FD en Kult Film ist aber egal^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Och LoD mir fällt bestimmt noch was ein^^

----------------
Now playing: Garth Brooks - You Move Me
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

welche dieser kategorien den?

    Monster-Film
    Animal-Horror
    Slasher
    Gore
    Ghost
    Kannibalen
    Psycho-Thriller
    Horror
    Horror-Thriller


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juli 2008)

die vögel oder so ähnlich

also von hitchcock das teil


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> welche dieser kategorien den?
> 
> Monster-Film
> Animal-Horror
> ...




die dürften es treffen^^

das war es jetzt aber auch mit Tips^^



Spoiler



KEINE TIPS MEHR^^






----------------
Now playing: Garth Brooks - In Another's Eyes (The Duet With Trisha Yearwood)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die vögel oder so ähnlich
> 
> also von hitchcock das teil


das heißt The Birds


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die vögel oder so ähnlich
> 
> also von hitchcock das teil




Falsch^^


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das heißt The Birds


als wenn ich mir durchlesen würde was du schreibst^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> als wenn ich mir durchlesen würde was du schreibst^^


sackXD


----------



## Quibly (8. Juli 2008)

So, ich rate mal drauf los:

Das Omen


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Fast nur welcher Teil^^

gibt ein paar davon^^






Spoiler



ich wusste es waren zu viele Tips^^



----------------
Now playing: Garth Brooks - Greatest Hits entire album
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Quibly (8. Juli 2008)

Ich sage mal Das Omen 1, also nicht hier die Fortsetzungen oder gar das Remake


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Falsch^^

aber da der Ansatz da war lass ich es mal gelten und es war OMEN 2 und nur als Info die ganze Reihe war genial^^ nur den neuen hab ich immer noch net gesehen^^

also du bist aber sag mal wie bist du darauf gekommen?? 

Welcher Tip hat mich verraten??^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Falsch^^
> 
> aber da der Ansatz da war lass ich es mal gelten und es war OMEN 2 und nur als Info die ganze Reihe war genial^^ nur den neuen hab ich immer noch net gesehen^^
> 
> ...


Kultfilm + Psychohorror + Horrorthriller würd ich mal sagen^^


----------



## Quibly (8. Juli 2008)

Ich habe alle Omen-Filme bis auf das Remake gesehen und diese rote Jacke mit dem Vogel kamen mir gleich so bekannt vor.
Dann kam noch der 70er Jahre Touch und die restlichen Tipps, da war es dann klar.
Wobei ich nicht auf Teil 2 gekommen wäre, da ich persönlich nur 1 als Kult ansehe.

Und bevor ich es vergesse: ffa


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

nein wenn sind alle teile Kult und

außerdem heißt mein Sohn wie der Hauptcharakter^^

Naja eigentlich wird der Name nur ähnlich ausgesprochen ^^



----------------
Now playing: Theme - Alfred J. Kwak (Original)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Juli 2008)

Ich mach mal weiter.
Und wenn wir schon bei Kultfilmen sind...

[attachment=3650:Emmanuelle.jpg]

Fast schon zu einfach.


----------



## Bullet1990 (8. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich mach mal weiter.
> Und wenn wir schon bei Kultfilmen sind...
> 
> [attachment=3650:Emmanuelle.jpg]
> ...



Naja ich finds nicht einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist der Name vielleicht Shoe Shine ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

BUllet deine SIG is extremst zu groß bitte änder dies


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> BUllet deine SIG is extremst zu groß bitte änder dies


die mods kümmern sich darum, woher ich das wohl weis *G*


----------



## Lurock (9. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die mods kümmern sich darum, woher ich das wohl weis *G*


Mods können keine Signaturen ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juli 2008)

Jep, sie können nur liebevoll drauf hinweisen, wie mir Carcha liebenswürdigerweise vorgestern erklärte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich mach mal weiter.
> Und wenn wir schon bei Kultfilmen sind...
> 
> [attachment=3650:Emmanuelle.jpg]
> ...


schade das du kein Bild genommen hast, auf dem man was erkennen kann...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> schade das du kein Bild genommen hast, auf dem man was erkennen kann...



Ich habe eigentlich extra ein etwas unscharfes Bild genommen, um es nicht ganz so einfach zu machen. Ich dachte allerdings dass die Hauptfigur markant genug ist um sie auch auf diesem Bild zu erkennen. Immerhin ist er die coolste Sau des Universums.

Aber ok, hier scheinen nicht viele Brothers unterwegs zu sein. Deswegen gehen wir etwas näher ran.
[attachment=3654:Emmaunelle2.jpg]

Jetzt aber.


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2008)

Shaft?


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juli 2008)

dann nwürde ich auch zu Shaft tendieren.hab das Original nie gesehen...nur das Remake...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Shaft?


Korrekt. Das Fragezeichen nehm ich dir aber übel^^


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2008)

Sorry, das Original kenn ich nicht nur den Neuen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2008)

und gleich was neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß es ....ich weiß es ....ich sags nur net^^


----------



## Quibly (9. Juli 2008)

Dann sage ich es:

Die Herrschaft des Feuers




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ....ich weiß es ....ich sags nur net^^


Hey, das ist meine Masche!


----------



## Quibly (9. Juli 2008)

So, was Neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei meinem Glück wird es eh wieder sehr schnell gelöst.
Ich mache es Euch wirklich zu einfach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

is dat net die tussi aus matrix die unbedingt neo küssen wollte...i glaub monica belluci hieß die


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Juli 2008)

Das ist Shoot 'em Up


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Sagt mir jetzt überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

grad geggofelt udn i hatte aber recht mti der belluci^^............ hach bin ich wieder gut^^


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Juli 2008)

Das ist Monica Belluci in dem Streifen Shoot'em Up. Clive Owen Alias MR. Smith braucht sie um ein Kind zu stillen. Sie ist eine Hure die ihr Kind verloren hat. Jede Menge sinnlose Ballerei. Aber verflucht witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (9. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 hat es richtig erraten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja, es ist die Monica Bellucci


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juli 2008)

ist shoot em up und picco ist dran...


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Juli 2008)

Es kommt jetzt was GAAAAAAAAAAAAAANZ einfaches^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

pralinen^^       

*   forrest gump*



ffa^^


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Juli 2008)

Erfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Minati (9. Juli 2008)

Da ffa (hoffentlich nicht zu langsam)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (9. Juli 2008)

DOA

Dead or Alive




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

richtig^^ du bist^^


----------



## Minati (9. Juli 2008)

menno -.-' rüschüsch *schnief*


----------



## Quibly (9. Juli 2008)

Bitteschön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich gab es den nicht schon.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

ach gott, wie hieß der noch komplett?

Irgendwas mit Boom Bäng

Edit: Bang Boom Bang?


----------



## Quibly (9. Juli 2008)

Das ging ja wieder fix.

Absolut richtig!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Und gleich weiter.

[attachment=3656:Rocky6.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juli 2008)

ja stimmt,richtig geiler Film mit Korritke als Kiffer und er hier als hyperaggressiver Knasti,der sein Merci zu seiner Entlassung bestellt hat und dann er fährt das seine Freundin(naja,in dem Fall seine Matratze) mit dem Videobesitzer ein Porno gemacht hat...
cool war auch der Kurzauftritt von Til Schweiger als Ballzauberer...


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

*Bad SAnta *is des^^

Ein absolut genialer Film^^ fand den klasse^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> *Bad SAnta *is des^^



Korrekt.
Hab selten einen größeren Bastard gesehen als Billy Bob in dem Film.


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

Aber sei ehrlich en Bastard mit Herz^^

Mir sind sogar fast die Tränen gekommen als der am Ende nieder geschossenwurde^^

Absolut genialer Film extremst zu empfehlen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juli 2008)

ist das "Das hässliche Entlein und ich"????


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

jup^^


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juli 2008)

nochmal zurück zu den Klassikern(weiss net ob der schon mal in diesem gewaltigen thread abgefragt wurde):


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Juli 2008)

Ist das vll The Thing: Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (9. Juli 2008)

Ist es. Kann ich nur noch bestätigen, da ich mal wieder zu spät war.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Juli 2008)

Hätte er nicht klassiker gesagt, wär ich nicht drauf gekommen, da ich weder das original, noch eines der remakes gesehen habe, und auch das spiel nicht gespielt habe. Ich bin nur drauf gekommen, weils er erste Film ist der mir eingefallen ist, bei dem Eis vorkommt, und eine Leiche "gruselig" rumliegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du darfst wenn du willst ein Bild reinstellen. ich geh jetzt gleich Mittag machen^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Juli 2008)

Waterboy?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Ist das Rob Schneider?


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Waterboy?
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


ja ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Money Train?

oder so ähnlich...


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Money Train?
> 
> oder so ähnlich...


Nicht so ähnlich. genau so^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

[attachment=3660:Gunsofglory.jpg]

War wahrscheinlich schonmal dran, aber egal.


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2008)

Terence Hill - Nobody


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Terence Hill - Nobody



Korrekt.


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2008)

muss jetzt erst mal weg

ffa


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juli 2008)

gut,setz ich nochmal eins rein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Der schmale Grat?

Da haben ja Tausende mitgespielt, vielleicht er hier auch. Ist zu lange her dass ich den gesehen hab.

Ansonsten keine Ahnung.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juli 2008)

also mit Kriegsfilm hast du schon den Schritt in die richtige Richtung unternommen,aber der Schmale Grat ist es nicht...hätte aber auch gepasst...


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Juli 2008)

Mal auch ins Blaue Raten:

Operation Broken Arrow?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juli 2008)

hehe,deswegen hab ich das Bild mit Christian Slater genommen.der hat in beiden mitgespielt.irgendwie hatte ich mit der Antwort gerechnet.hat zumindest mich genau an den von dir angesprochenen Film erinnert...
...isser aber nicht...


----------



## Quibly (9. Juli 2008)

Windtalkers




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich sage: ffa


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juli 2008)

klar Quibly,hast natürlich recht...war übrigens ein sehr guter Kriegsfilm.ist nicht gerade mein Hauptgenre,aber der von John Woo(ungewöhnlich) war echt gut.und Cage ist natürlich auch ein Garant für gute Filme...und die Geschichte(ist ja wahr) mit dem Geheimcode der Navajo-Indianern(daher der Titekl Windtalkers) fand ich klasse...


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juli 2008)

na schön,eins hab ich noch:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (9. Juli 2008)

Hitcher - Der Highway-Killer

Aber das Original und nicht das Remake


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juli 2008)

Quibly tritt langsam in die Fusstapfen von Thorrak...ist richtig Hitcher...mach du mal eins rein...


----------



## Quibly (9. Juli 2008)

Geht gleich weiter, schnell mal schauen.....


----------



## Quibly (9. Juli 2008)

Okay, habe auf die Schnelle nichts Besseres gefunden.
Für unsere Filmexperten hier, sollte es aber kein Problem sein und ich denke mal in höchstens 5 Minuten kommt schon die Antwort dafür:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Pakt der Wölfe?


----------



## Quibly (9. Juli 2008)

hat nicht mal 5 Minuten gedauert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist korrekt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> hat nicht mal 5 Minuten gedauert.



Hab eh grad nix besseres zu tun als hier alle 2 min reinzuschauen^^

Ok, den Film hab ich gestern mehr oder weniger durch Zufall entdeckt. Vielleicht kennt ihn ja jemand.

[attachment=3662:08.jpg]
[attachment=3661:11.jpg]


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Gut, mach ich was anderes.

Das jetzt hab ich als Kind geliiiiiebt^^
[attachment=3665:4.jpg]


----------



## Erzfeind (9. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Gut, mach ich was anderes.
> 
> Das jetzt hab ich als Kind geliiiiiebt^^
> [attachment=3665:4.jpg]



Irgend ein alter Turtles-Film, aber nur welcher.. hm.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Erzfeind schrieb:


> Irgend ein alter Turtles-Film, aber nur welcher.. hm.



Turtles alleine reicht mir schon^^
Die Seite von der ich das Bild habe sagt es ist der erste, aber ich selber könnte das nicht mehr beurteilen.

Du bist.


----------



## Erzfeind (9. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Du bist.



Gut, dann mach ich mal was.
Is ein Film, nicht wundern ;P


----------



## Bankchar (9. Juli 2008)

A Scanner Darkly ?


----------



## Erzfeind (9. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> A Scanner Darkly ?



Jepp, du bist dann wohl dran.


----------



## Bankchar (9. Juli 2008)

Hab grade keine Zeit eins zu suchen, kann ruhig jemand anderes machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

4 Stunden sind genug, ich mach mal weiter.

[attachment=3674:07.jpg]


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

Batmans Rückkehr wo Batman (Micheal Keaton) den Pinguin (Danny DeVito) ertränkt??


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Jein.

Das ist der Joker im (ersten) Teil, als er noch nicht der Joker ist (glaub ich zumindest^^). Der Pinguin wird ja von den Pinguinen ins Wasser gelassen.

Aber lass ich so gelten.


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

i war mir net sicher dachte jetzt nur wegen dem schwarzen handschuh^^

okay dann bin ich ja^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Puh. Gab glaub ich nur zwei Filme mit dem Beißer. Deswegen muss ich raten.

Moonraker?

Den Namen des anderen wüsste ich jetzt gar nicht.


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

nein^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Verdammt^^


----------



## Emptybook (10. Juli 2008)

das ist doch james bond oder

zumindest der schuaspieler hat den bond gespielt 

ist vermutlich ein teil davon

das auf dem bild ist roger moore , leider hab ich nur Leben und sterben lassen gesehen aber er hat ja nach dem teil ,
noch in 6 anderen teilen gespielt 

	Der Mann mit dem goldenen Colt 	The Man with the Golden Gun
	Der Spion, der mich liebte 	The Spy Who Loved Me 	
        Moonraker – Streng geheim 	Moonraker
	In tödlicher Mission 	For Your Eyes Only 	
	Octopussy
	Im Angesicht des Todes

naja einer der teile muss es sein zumindest sind das die in denen er den bond spielte 

fals richtig 
verzichte ich aufs setzen eines films 
da ich keinen plan hab wie ich hier das bild einsetzen sollte


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

also das ist aus Der Spion der mich liebte...das war der erste Auftritt von Richard Kiel(Beisser).das Publikum fand ihn so toll,dass er im nachfolgenden Moonraker nochmal aufgetreten ist...
hier in dieser Szene fliegt er, nachdem er durch die Lampendrähte ein ordentlichen Stromstoss erhielt, nach einem schönen beidbeinigen Tritt von Bond durch die Scheibe des dahinrasenden Zuges...typisch:nachdem Beisser bei geschätzten 200 km/h aus dem Zug geflogen ist,steht er einfach auf und klopft sich ein bischen den Staub aus dem Anzug...


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

hier ein neues Bild.und da es früh morgens ist,ist es wie immer ein einfaches zu dieser Zeit:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juli 2008)

Das müsste "Der letzte Mohikaner" sein, oder?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

klar pico,richtig...du darfst


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juli 2008)

Hier das neue Bild. Sollte recht einfach sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

mmmh,sagt mir leider gar nix.weder die Szene,noch der Schauspieler...
seh nur,aufgrund der Kleidung von den Leuten hinterm Baum und dem Wagen im Hintergrund,das die Geschichte wohl in den 50ern der USA spielt...


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juli 2008)

Den Schauspieler kennst du sicher^^
Er macht nur ein komisches Gesicht auf den Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

ist das der aus Gladiator?komm net auf den Namen...hat ne Ähnlichkeit mit dem...


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juli 2008)

Ja der ist es (Russel Crowe)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

ah,dann wirds jetzt ganz schnell gehen...mom


----------



## Qonix (10. Juli 2008)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

mist ja,wollte ich auch gerade schreiben


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> A Beautiful Mind


That's it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (10. Juli 2008)

hehe, der Schnellere ist der Flinkere, wie man so schön sagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

dafür darfst du auch ein Bild reinsetzen


----------



## Qonix (10. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juli 2008)

Ein Königreich für ein Lama


----------



## Qonix (10. Juli 2008)

jup


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juli 2008)

Hab grad Probleme mit meinem Internet....
FFA. Muss das mal eben Fixen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juli 2008)

Hab grad Probleme mit meinem Internet....
FFA. Muss das mal eben Fixen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: war ja klar....


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. House (10. Juli 2008)

mh das ist schwer....


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

is ja auch das Ziel euch in die Enge zu treiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

ist das ein gefaketes Bild???das sieht so zusammengesetzt aus,zumal ein Schwert und ein Unterhemd noch so richtig zusammenpassen(zeitlich gesehen)...eigentlich fehlt hier nur noch die Sprechblase:THIS IS SPARTA...


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juli 2008)

das is doch "the Ring Thing"


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

Ne das ist kein Fake der Film ist so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das is doch "the Ring Thing"



Jups genau The Ring Thing

du bist


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Jups genau The Ring Thing
> 
> du bist


bin auffer arbeit geht also nix

FFA


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

Edit: sry doppelpost


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

das ist doch diese durchgedrehte Komödie Ey Mann wer hat mein Auto geklaut...oder so?


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das ist doch diese durchgedrehte Komödie Ey Mann wer hat mein Auto geklaut...oder so?



Lassen wir gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ey Mann wo ist mein Auto?

Du bist


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juli 2008)

Ey Mann, Wo ist meine Auto heißt der Film^^


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: zu langsam^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. Juli 2008)

Der schlechteste Film aller Zeiten. Ich wünsche Ashton Kutcher und Sean William Scott einen grausamen Tod.


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Der schlechteste Film aller Zeiten. Ich wünsche Ashton Kutcher und Sean William Scott einen grausamen Tod.



hahahaha

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Der schlechteste Film aller Zeiten. Ich wünsche Ashton Kutcher und Sean William Scott einen grausamen Tod.


Dafür haben sie sonst recht gute Filme^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

eigentlich darf pico weil er den Namen genau wusste,aber ich hab ne harte Nuss zu kancken für pico und Thorrak.hier:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juli 2008)

*Wieder ins BLaue rat*
The Day after tomorrow?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

*Helf auch mit ins Blaue Rat*

Kevin allein Zuhaus?


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> *Wieder ins BLaue rat*
> The Day after tomorrow?
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


nein


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> *Helf auch mit ins Blaue Rat*
> 
> Kevin allein Zuhaus?


auch falsch


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juli 2008)

"Der der blöd aus der Wäsche guckt"? rofl XD


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

need tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> "Der der blöd aus der Wäsche guckt"? rofl XD


könnte der Untertiel gewesen sein


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> need tipp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist schon mal gut,dass ihr nicht an ein Horrorfilm gedacht habt.ist eine Komödie...


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

wenn man wenigstens den Schauspieler erkennen könnte


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

dann wäre es ganz einfach.ist auf alle Fälle der Hauptdarsteller.und gedreht wurde das Teil in dne 80ern in dne USA mit einem Komiker,dessen Karriere mit diesem Film began.den kennt ihr aus zahllosen Filmen.deswegen darf ich euch das Gesicht net zeigen.aber der geübte Beobachter erkennt vlt den Mund


----------



## Qonix (10. Juli 2008)

Jim Carry?


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jim Carry?


nein


----------



## Qonix (10. Juli 2008)

ok, ich hab kein Schimmer


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. Juli 2008)

Also wenn es ein Komiker aus den 80ern ist, dann hat er doch unter Garantie irgendwie bei Saturday Night Live mitgewirkt.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Also wenn es ein Komiker aus den 80ern ist, dann hat er doch unter Garantie irgendwie bei Saturday Night Live mitgewirkt.


da würd ich drauf wetten,ohne das genau zu wissen


----------



## Schnabbel (10. Juli 2008)

Ich rate einfach mal mit:
Tom Hanks?
Evtl. Splash - eine Jungfrau am Haken?


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juli 2008)

Da fällt mir nur Eddie Murphy ein^^

Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: aufgrund der Nase würde ich auf Mike Meyers Tippen

Einer der Waynes wworld teile?


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

Schnabbel schrieb:


> Ich rate einfach mal mit:
> Tom Hanks?
> Evtl. Splash - eine Jungfrau am Haken?


den Schauspieler hast du richtig...


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur Eddie Murphy ein^^
> 
> Mfg Gabriel
> 
> ...


nein,Schauspieler wurde erraten


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

jetzt gehts um sekunden


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

macht ihr die hinhaltetaktik jetzt absichtlich,oder funzt google nich mehr?


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

Panische Angst?


----------



## Schnabbel (10. Juli 2008)

Volle Absicht um die Spannung ins unermessliche zu treiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Evtl. Panische Angst?


----------



## Qonix (10. Juli 2008)

Panische Angst?

edit: LOL, 3 Mal das selbe ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. Juli 2008)

Das Problem ist:
Laut Wikipedia ist der erste Film mit Hanks "He knows you're alone", das ist aber ein Horrorfilm.
Die erste Komödie ist Splash, und das wurde schon gennant.

Ist es Bachelor Party?


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

Bachelor Party?
Edit meint: Hupps das hat ja schon Thorak geschrieben sry ned gesehen


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

gibts ein Film der so heisst:panische Angst???? hab ich noch nie gehört.ist definitiv nicht der Name des Films


----------



## Qonix (10. Juli 2008)

Labyrinth der Monster?


----------



## Dracun (10. Juli 2008)

Meine höllischen Nachbarn??


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

Alles hört auf mein Kommando?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. Juli 2008)

Saving Private Ryan?


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

Bachelor Party ist es auch net,aber so in dem Zeitraum ist dieser entstanden...war auf alle Fälle der Film,der am meisten Kohle einbrachte und Tom hier in Europa richtig bekannt machte.jedenfalls damals zu meiner Zeit in den Mitt-80ern...


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

Big?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. Juli 2008)

Ich bin raus. Nimms mir nicht übel aber irgendwie scheinen sich deine Hinweise zu widersprechen.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

ichgeh jetzt zum Mittag.hier ein weiteres Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnabbel (10. Juli 2008)

Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer?

Aber: der Film mit dem Hanks in Deutschland berühmt geworden ist, ist BIG!!


----------



## Quibly (10. Juli 2008)

Ich würde auch sagen: Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer, auch wenn jetzt nur bestätige


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

Schnabbel schrieb:


> Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer?
> 
> Aber: der Film mit dem Hanks in Deutschland berühmt geworden ist, ist BIG!!


Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer ist richtig...klar Big und Splash und Bachelor Party waren auch die Bringer und machten ihn bei uns berühmt,aber natürlich bring ich auch was subjektives rein.und genau kann man das auch net sagen was sein grosser Durchbruch war...und laut wiki war dieser Film ein Kassenschlager mit 40 Mio Dollar Gewinn
also jedenfalls Big war vlt sein bekanntester damaliger Film,aber mit Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer wurde er hier bekannt.der war immerhin 2 Jahre früher rausgekommen und lief in den Videotheken rauf und runter.ich hab die Zeiten live miterlebt und weiss wobvon ich rede...
ach ja,Schnabbel du bist...


----------



## Schnabbel (10. Juli 2008)

Na gut, ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

Endlose Liebe?


----------



## Schnabbel (10. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Endlose Liebe?


Nee


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

Mission Impossible?


----------



## Schnabbel (10. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Mission Impossible?


Bist auf dem richtigen Weg, aber der isses nicht


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

Top Gun?


----------



## Schnabbel (10. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Top Gun?


Nee


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

ist das denn Tom Cruise?


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

*weinend aus dem Büro schlürfen*

gebs auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnabbel (10. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist das denn Tom Cruise?


Ja ist Tom Cruise!
Ist aber nicht ganz so alt wie Top Gun


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

cocktail?


----------



## Schnabbel (10. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> cocktail?


auch nüsch


----------



## Quibly (10. Juli 2008)

Krieg der Welten?


----------



## Schnabbel (10. Juli 2008)

Nee auch nich,
vielleicht hilft euch der kleine Kerl hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (10. Juli 2008)

Jerry Macguire

Wie wird denn der nochmal geschrieben?


----------



## Schnabbel (10. Juli 2008)

Jap: Jerry Maguire – Spiel des Lebens


----------



## Quibly (10. Juli 2008)

Dann darf ich mal wieder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Juli 2008)

Fightclub?


----------



## Quibly (10. Juli 2008)

Wie kommt man denn bei dem Bild auf Fight Club?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja, ist richtig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das geht aber jetzt wieder flott hier.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn bei dem Bild auf Fight Club?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, den Typen hatte er in seinem Frust ja ziemlich übel zugerichtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, was hab ich denn grad so hier? *grübel*
Wie wär's mal damit...


[attachment=3677:132001.jpg]

Leider ein bisserl klein geraten, aber vielleicht kommt ja einer drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (10. Juli 2008)

> Naja, den Typen hatte er in seinem Frust ja ziemlich übel zugerichtet.



Ja er wollte ja was Schönes zerstören. Okay, stimmt, einschlägige Szene.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu dem kleinen Bild fällt mir nichts ein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnabbel (10. Juli 2008)

Mir auch nich wirklich,
sieht aus wie David Hasselhoff beim Interview vor der Berliner Mauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Juli 2008)

bei mir ist da kein bild sondern nur die zeile: [attachment=3677:132001.jpg] 
???


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

bei mir auch


----------



## Dalmus (10. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> bei mir auch


Hm, seltsam...
Vorhin war's noch da. Oo
Hier nochmal:

[attachment=3679:132001.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2008)

jetzt ist es zu sehen...sieht aus wie der sehr junge Rocky Balboa,also Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Dalmus (10. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jetzt ist es zu sehen...sieht aus wie der sehr junge Rocky Balboa,also Sylvester Stallone


Nope, Sly ist es nicht.
Glaube der Schauspieler rechts ist auch nie wirklich bekannt geworden - allerdings ist er wohl talentierter als David Hasselhoff, Schnabbel. *g*


----------



## Nodon (10. Juli 2008)

Mhm der Typ sieht von hinten aus wie Jürgen Prochnow... und der rechte wie Michael Dudikoff.

Gibts noch nen Tipp?


----------



## Dalmus (10. Juli 2008)

Nodon schrieb:


> Mhm der Typ sieht von hinten aus wie Jürgen Prochnow... und der rechte wie Michael Dudikoff.
> 
> Gibts noch nen Tipp?


Ok, ein Tipp: Der rechts sieht zwar ein bisserl aus wie Dudikoff, ist aber (als Schauspieler) lange nicht so bekannt.
Gut, der Tipp war noch nicht ganz der Bringer, deswegen eine Kleinigkeit zum linken Typen, den man nur so halb von hinten sieht: Den Schauspieler kennt man auch aus der Fernseh-Serie "Trio mit vier Fäusten".


----------



## Quibly (10. Juli 2008)

Sagt mir immer noch nichts, also ich bin da raus und gebe auf.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Juli 2008)

Wo bleibt denn Thorrak? Der kennt doch so gut wie jeden Film. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, zu schnell wollen wir das Geheimnis ja nicht lüften, aber einen kleinen Tipp gibt's erstmal noch: Auch Michael J. Fox hat in dem Film mitgespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (10. Juli 2008)

Nach knapp 4 Stunden hat immer noch Keiner eine Lösung parat.
Ich glaube, das sollte langsam zum Ende geführt werden, sonst sitzen wir Samstag noch an dem einen Bild hier


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juli 2008)

Ist es vll High Shool USA??

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ist es vll High Shool USA??


Nope, aber da Quibly auf eine Auflösung drängt... es ist der Klassiker "Die Klasse von 1984"

FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juli 2008)

das nächste :


----------



## Quibly (11. Juli 2008)

Also auf eine Lösung hin drängen wollte ich nicht, dachte nur, vielleicht gibt es noch ein zweites Foto.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber auf den Film wäre ich ja nie gekommen. Man das ist extrem lange her, dass ich den gesehen habe.


Das aktuelle Bild: Happy Gilmore


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juli 2008)

jetzt wo die Lösung zu Klasse von 1984 genannt wurde,weiss ich genau wieder wer der Typ auf dem Bild ist.das ist der eine Punk,der sich selbst in der Schultoilette am Waschbecken sein Gesicht blutig geschlagen hat um den Lehrer dadurch  in ein falsches Licht zu rücken.er war der Anführer der Bande,die die Schule terrorisierte...
ja,ist lange her.ich hab den gesehen als der rauskam vor fast 25 Jahren...
und stimmt,ich würde auch Happy Gilmore sagen.sterotype wird wohl allerdings nicht in nächster Zeit antworten,da er das Bild erst kurz vor 1 Uhr reingestellt hat...


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

Quibly kannst weiter machen, das ist definitv Happy Gilmore.


----------



## Quibly (11. Juli 2008)

Jo, geht los.

So früh am Morgen mal was Einfaches zum warmwerden sozusagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

10.000 BC ??


----------



## Quibly (11. Juli 2008)

Jo ist richtig!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnabbel (11. Juli 2008)

So, bin auch mal wieder dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist defintiv schon mal Eddie Murphy.

Harlem Nights ?


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

nope


----------



## Schnabbel (11. Juli 2008)

Norbit?


----------



## Slavery (11. Juli 2008)

Der Film is wahrscheinlich schon n bisschen älter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnabbel (11. Juli 2008)

Der Prinz aus Zamunda?


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

Schnabbel schrieb:


> Der Prinz aus Zamunda?


genau, bissel viel geraten für so nen kult Film


----------



## Schnabbel (11. Juli 2008)

Na, ich war 4 als der Film lief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, aber nu das nächste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

Narnia war für mich Herr der Ringe für kleine Kinder


----------



## Schnabbel (11. Juli 2008)

Ich hab den Film zwar nie gesehen, aber japp :-D


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

Na dann wollen wir mal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juli 2008)

Shit, mir liegt es auf der Zunge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnabbel (11. Juli 2008)

Waren die nich von Evolution?


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

nö


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Juli 2008)

Truman Show?


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nope, aber da Quibly auf eine Auflösung drängt... es ist der Klassiker "Die Klasse von 1984"
> 
> FFA
> 
> ...


Wie unfair... Zwischen den beiden bin ich geschwanknt -.-'
wäre mein 2. Tipp gewesen *verdammt*


Mfg Gabriel


P.S.: Zum jetzigen Bild: kA


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Truman Show?


verdammt, du bist zu gut


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Juli 2008)

[attachment=3696:GoldenGirls.jpg]


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

Grasgeflüster


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Juli 2008)

Korrekt.


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

ne kleine Knacknuss, hoffe ich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> ne kleine Knacknuss, hoffe ich


Je länger ich das Bild anschaue, desto mehr komme ich von meinem ersten Gedanken ab es könnte sich um Val Kilmer mit Bart handeln. *grübel*


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

nope


----------



## Quibly (11. Juli 2008)

Der Typ müsste Aaron Eckhart sein.

Ich überlege nur die ganze Zeit, in welchem Film er einen Bart trug


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Der Typ müsste Aaron Eckhart sein.


Das ist schon mal richtig.


----------



## Quibly (11. Juli 2008)

Erin Brockovich


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Erin Brockovich


thats right  

1.5h ist schon mal nicht schlecht


----------



## Quibly (11. Juli 2008)

Jo, besser als gar nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, ich mal wieder, ich habe irgendwie nur verdammt einfache Bilder, aber egal:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Juli 2008)

Lord of war


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT sollte eigntlich stimmen, nach der bestätigung FFA. Ich bin Mitag essen.


----------



## Dracun (11. Juli 2008)

Der König von Schottland??


----------



## Quibly (11. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 hat Recht.

Es ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ffa hat er ja schon angesagt, also dann macht mal weiter. Ich habe ja erst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (11. Juli 2008)

Forrest Gump


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

jup


----------



## Quibly (11. Juli 2008)

cool.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier mal wieder etwas, was easy zu raten sein sollte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Juli 2008)

Ist das No Country für old men?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (11. Juli 2008)

ne, ein anderer Film


----------



## Schnabbel (11. Juli 2008)

The hills have eyes


----------



## Quibly (11. Juli 2008)

Der Punkt geht an Schnabbel.

Ja, es ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnabbel (11. Juli 2008)

Na mal sehen, ob sich ein Männliches Wesen dazu bekennt den Film zu kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (11. Juli 2008)

Der Teufel trägt Prada

und nein, ich habe den Film nicht gesehen, aber diverse Trailer.

Und das ist die Wahrheit!!


----------



## Schnabbel (11. Juli 2008)

Das sagen sie alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ist richtig


----------



## Quibly (11. Juli 2008)

Ne, das habe nur ich gesagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Okay, es geht weiter.

Den Film habe ich gesehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Schaut hier Niemand mehr rein oder kommt keiner auf den Film?


----------



## mofsens (11. Juli 2008)

four brothers oder so nich? ^^


----------



## Quibly (11. Juli 2008)

Jo, ist korrekt, die Brother sind es


----------



## mofsens (11. Juli 2008)

hehe genialer film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find auf die schnelle nix also ffa ^^


----------



## Khaybar (11. Juli 2008)

Ok, hier ist auch einer:
[attachment=3699:hollywood.jpg]


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Juli 2008)

Ich kapituliere. Das Bild alleine sagt mir nichts, und auch über das Auto (ich vermute es ist ein Jeep Liberty) und die Internet Movie Cars Database auf den Film zu kommen hat nichts gebracht.

Die einzige Verbindung gibt es zwischen dem Auto und dem Namen des Bildes - nämlich Hollywood Wives. Aber das ist ein US-Fernsehfilm. Den hat hier wohl noch niemand gesehen.

Sicher bin ich mir nur das der Film nach 2000 gedreht wurde und in den USA spielt.


----------



## Khaybar (11. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich kapituliere. Das Bild alleine sagt mir nichts, und auch über das Auto (ich vermute es ist ein Jeep Liberty) und die Internet Movie Cars Database auf den Film zu kommen hat nichts gebracht.
> 
> Die einzige Verbindung gibt es zwischen dem Auto und dem Namen des Bildes - nämlich Hollywood Wives. Aber das ist ein US-Fernsehfilm. Den hat hier wohl noch niemand gesehen.
> 
> Sicher bin ich mir nur das der Film nach 2000 gedreht wurde und in den USA spielt.


 Nee, es ist ein Jeep Cherokee. Und es ist kein Fernsehfilm, sondern ein Kinofilm...


----------



## Khaybar (11. Juli 2008)

Dieses Bild ist sogar im Trailer zu sehen. Also gut, hier zwei Tipps:
1. Es ist ein Film aus dem Jahr 2006
2. Es ist ein Horror-Film.
Sollte dies nicht reichen, so folgen bald die nächsten Tipps.
Es sei denn, Ihr gebt alle auf, dann löse ich auf......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Juli 2008)

Khaybar schrieb:


> Nee, es ist ein Jeep Cherokee.



Das läuft aufs gleich hinaus. Der Liberty heißt außerhalb der USA Cherokee.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Juli 2008)

Ach verdammt, der Film war doch in der Imcdb. Nur blöderweise hab ich ihn ausgeschlossen, weil ich den Film sogar erst vor ein/zwei Wochen oder so gesehen habe und mich an die Szene überhaupt nicht erinnern konnte. Noch blödererweise hab am Anfang des Films nicht aufgepasst und nur so halb hingehört, erst ab dem Zeitpunkt wo die Tochter verschwindet hab ich dann wirklich geschaut (Ok, danach auch nicht wirklich. Wenn ich's mir so recht überlege weiß ich von dem Film fast gar nix mehr)).

Es ist Silent Hill.

FFA, jetzt geh ich erstmal weinen ob dieser Blamage.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Juli 2008)

dann übernehm ich mal, für den Fall das der Thorrak recht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (12. Juli 2008)

Thorrak hat recht: Es ist Silent Hill


Und das aktuelle Bild ist: Der Sinn des Lebens


----------



## Khaybar (12. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ach verdammt, der Film war doch in der Imcdb. Nur blöderweise hab ich ihn ausgeschlossen, weil ich den Film sogar erst vor ein/zwei Wochen oder so gesehen habe und mich an die Szene überhaupt nicht erinnern konnte. Noch blödererweise hab am Anfang des Films nicht aufgepasst und nur so halb hingehört, erst ab dem Zeitpunkt wo die Tochter verschwindet hab ich dann wirklich geschaut (Ok, danach auch nicht wirklich. Wenn ich's mir so recht überlege weiß ich von dem Film fast gar nix mehr)).
> 
> Es ist Silent Hill.
> 
> FFA, jetzt geh ich erstmal weinen ob dieser Blamage.


Wow, nicht schlecht..
ok hier noch einer:
[attachment=3703:hollywood.jpg]


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Juli 2008)

[OT]
Khaybar, wenn's nicht FFA (Free For All) ist, ist der letzte dran, der einen Film erraten hat. Nicht einfach quer Filmbilder posten, wenn's einer aufgelöst hat. Der Auflöser ist dann der nächste, in dem Fall Quibly. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/OT]


----------



## Quibly (12. Juli 2008)

Im Prinzip richtig, aber lass ihn mal sein Bild machen.

Mir sagt das Bild absolut nichts. Autos auf einer Straße mit Einfahrt in einen Tunnel kommen in vielen Filmen vor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. Juli 2008)

Also das Gebäude in der Mitte dürfte die Grand Central Station sein, dh wir befinden uns in New York. Leider bringt uns das auch nicht weiter, da geschätzte 80% Prozent aller Filme in New York spielen.

Vielleicht ist es ja der Sex and the City Film.

Edit: das silbergraue Auto in der Mitte dürfte ein 1998 Lincol Town car sein^^


----------



## Quibly (12. Juli 2008)

Das stimmt wohl, sehr viele Filme spielen in New York und es fahren Autos umher.

hmmm, also ich habe keinen Plan, was es sein könnte und irgendwie kommt auch kein Tipp rüber vom Khaybar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Juli 2008)

Zuerst dachte ich an "I am Legend". Da haste auch so'n Blick auf die Straße und das Gebäude, die Stelle wo Will in diese Falle geht und der Hund verletzt wird.

Aber dann kam mir, dass dort ja schon alles menschenleer war ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (12. Juli 2008)

Zum aktuellen Bild kommt ja momentan nichts, daher schiebe ich mal eins dazwischen:




//edit: Habe das Bild erstmal wieder entfernt. Stelle es wieder rein, wenn ich mal wieder dran sein sollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2008)

mit schirm charme und melone??


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Juli 2008)

Ich will Tips!!!


----------



## Khaybar (13. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Also das Gebäude in der Mitte dürfte die Grand Central Station sein, dh wir befinden uns in New York. Leider bringt uns das auch nicht weiter, da geschätzte 80% Prozent aller Filme in New York spielen.
> 
> Vielleicht ist es ja der Sex and the City Film.
> 
> Edit: das silbergraue Auto in der Mitte dürfte ein 1998 Lincol Town car sein^^



Es geht um das rote Cabrio....



spectrumizer schrieb:


> [OT]
> Khaybar, wenn's nicht FFA (Free For All) ist, ist der letzte dran, der einen Film erraten hat. Nicht einfach quer Filmbilder posten, wenn's einer aufgelöst hat. Der Auflöser ist dann der nächste, in dem Fall Quibly.
> 
> 
> ...



Eine Stunde nach der Auflösung ein Bild reinzustellen ist doch nicht schlimm oder?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Juli 2008)

Khaybar schrieb:


> Es geht um das rote Cabrio....



Danke -.- so weit war ich auch schon.

Ich will immer noch Tips!!!


----------



## Khaybar (13. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Danke -.- so weit war ich auch schon.
> 
> Ich will immer noch Tips!!!


!!!_____________Eddie Murphy______________!!!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Juli 2008)

hmm, in Beverly Hills Cop hatte Eddie Murphy doch ein rotes Cabrio, aber da spielt kein Teil in New York (oder doch?).

für Prinz aus Zamunda sieht der Film zu neu aus...

Keine Ahnung.

I, Spy vielleicht?


----------



## Khaybar (13. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> hmm, in Beverly Hills Cop hatte Eddie Murphy doch ein rotes Cabrio, aber da spielt kein Teil in New York (oder doch?).
> 
> für Prinz aus Zamunda sieht der Film zu neu aus...
> 
> ...


Ok, ich löse auf:

________________
"Der Sex-Guru"
________________

LG Khaybar


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Juli 2008)

Und was genau hat jetzt " Der Sex-Guru" mit Eddie Murphy zu tun?


----------



## Topperharly (13. Juli 2008)

der meint vermutlich der guru (1998)


----------



## Khaybar (13. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Und was genau hat jetzt " Der Sex-Guru" mit Eddie Murphy zu tun?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry, der Tipp war nicht richtig. Entschuldige bitte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wollte Dich nicht auf falsche Fährte locken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...........................schäm..............................


----------



## Khaybar (13. Juli 2008)

Ok Ich stelle hier noch eins rein, wenn ich darf.....
[attachment=3716:ss.jpg]


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Juli 2008)

Khaybar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Sorry, der Tipp war nicht richtig. Entschuldige bitte...
> ...



Jaja, mich hier verarschen wollen^^
Aber "Sex-Guru" kenn ich eh nicht also is auch egal.


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2008)

Khaybar schrieb:


> Ok Ich stelle hier noch eins rein, wenn ich darf.....
> [attachment=3716:ss.jpg]


Der Drachentöter?


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Der Drachentöter?


nope
hier noch ein ss
[attachment=3719:ss2.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2008)

mmmh,die Bilder wirken auf alle Fälle sehr fantasymässig...ungewöhnlich das mir die Bilder nix sagen,da ich wirklich sehr grosser Fantasyliebhaber bin...ist der Film neueren Datums?und eher für das jüngere Publikum ausgelegt?so wie Narnia,oder Eragon,oder sowas?


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mmmh,die Bilder wirken auf alle Fälle sehr fantasymässig...ungewöhnlich das mir die Bilder nix sagen,da ich wirklich sehr grosser Fantasyliebhaber bin...ist der Film neueren Datums?und eher für das jüngere Publikum ausgelegt?so wie Narnia,oder Eragon,oder sowas?



Naja neu ist relativ.....
Es ist ein Mit-Der-Freundin-Gucken-Müssen-Film aus dem Jahr 2006 und es geht auch um einen Konflikt im britisch/irischen Raum...

LG Khaybar


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

Der Sternwanderer?

Ist momentan der einzige, der mir irgendiwe als "aktueller" einfällt.


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2008)

sternenwanderer hab ich gesehen.der ist es nicht...
ich schätze das ist:TRistan und Isolde...


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Juli 2008)

Google bestätigt Tristan und Islde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

Jo, habe die Bilder dank google jetzt auch gefunden.

Okay, da lag ich mit meinem Sternwanderer ja voll daneben, aber macht nichts. Ich habe beide Filme nicht gesehen und einfach nur geraten.


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2008)

gut,mach ich weiter....das Bild sagt eigentlich schon den Namen des Films...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Juli 2008)

Cool Runnings xD


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2008)

Cool Runnings

Schweiz  OLE OLE OLE

edit: hab ich schon mal erwähnt das ich picollo HASSE  -.-


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> edit: hab ich schon mal erwähnt das ich picollo HASSE  -.-


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Darfst das nächste pic suchen. Ich muss auf ne Besprechung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel

und: P.S.: jop hat du :-P


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2008)

lol,Qonix,das du immer einen Moment zu spät kommst ist ja schon direkt unheimlich...
Pico ist dran...
edit:auch ich bin zu spät...qonix du darfst


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2008)

Jup, ist wie verhext. Man darf einfach keinen Zusatz in diesem Fred schreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Juli 2008)

Spontan würde ich auf Constantine Tippen

Mfg gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2008)

und ich würde pico spontan in seinem Vorschlag unterstützen...das ist doch der Besitzer des neutralen Pubs,wo sich Gut und Böse treffen können...


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Spontan würde ich auf Constantine Tippen
> 
> Mfg gabriel


Pfui, böser böser picollo. Geh jetzt in deine Besprechung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Juli 2008)

5 mins hab ich noch. Also eines deiner Bilder geht sich noch aus :-P


Mfg Gabriel


P.S.: FFA weil ich ja gleich weg muss


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

Kill Bill Volume ... hrmmm ... Volume 2?


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

Ich sage Kill Bill Volume 1 ist falsch


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Kill Bill Volume ... hrmmm ... Volume 2?


Jup, ist aus dem 2ten Teil.


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> sternenwanderer hab ich gesehen.der ist es nicht...
> ich schätze das ist:TRistan und Isolde...



Nicht schlecht..
Ja, es ist Tristan & Isolde

LG Khaybar


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

OK, den Film jetzt hab  ich zwar nie gesehen, dafür aber das Buch mehrmals gelesen.
Ich hoffe man kann es einigermaßen erkennen.

[attachment=3721:c1.jpg]


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

Cujo?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Cujo?



Korrekt.


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2008)

Den habe ich mal auf einer Klassenfahrt gesehen als ich noch recht jung war, als wir das Passwort für den Fernseher geknackt hatten und den heimlich geguckt haben.

Das ist doch der mit dem Hund und der Frau wo der Hund alle umbringt und unterm Haus verbuddelt oder?


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

Ist eine Stephen king-Verfilmung.

Tollwütiger Hund greift erst sein Herrchen an und dann die Frau, die mit ihrem Kind im Auto festsitzen.
Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass er die Leichen unterm Haus vergrabane hat.


Ich versuche mal folgendes Bild nochmal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2008)

mit schirm charme und melone?


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

Ne, der ist es nicht


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Ne, der ist es nicht



Dann wäre jetzt ein Tipp nicht schlecht....

LG Khaybar


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

Jetzt kommt ein großartiger Tipp:

Der Mann auf dem Bild ist David Bowie


So, jetzt sollte es einfach sein.


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt ein großartiger Tipp:
> 
> Der Mann auf dem Bild ist David Bowie
> 
> ...



Das Geheimnis des Mr. Rice???


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

Ne, der ist es auch nicht

Wenn jetzt noch einer daneben tippt, werde ich zur weiteren Hilfe ein weiteres Bild posten.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Juli 2008)

Ich würde ja "The Prestige" sagen. Aber dafür wirkt die Umgebng zu Modern...

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

Ist aber korrekt.

Es ist wirklich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die Szene, wo Hugh Jackman zu dem Erfinder geht, der ihm bei seinem ultimativen Trick helfen soll. Dieser Erfinder wird von David Bowie gespielt und bei Ihrem Zusammentreffen kommt er durch diese Blitze auf ihn zu. 

picollo0071 hat einen Volltreffer gelandet.


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja "The Prestige" sagen. Aber dafür wirkt die Umgebng zu Modern...
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


Ok, jetzt biste dran.....


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Juli 2008)

Ich dachte es mir fast. Aber das Metall an der decke und die vielen Kabeln haben mich total verunsichert^^
Hier was erfrischendes für zwischendurch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

bad boys 1?


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Juli 2008)

Nein


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

einen tipp?^^


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

El Mariachi?


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Juli 2008)

Jetzt schon?
Also gut. Es der erste Teil von einer Trilogie. Die Filme spielen nicht in den USA, nicht in Europa, Asien, oder Afrika.
Mal schaun ob das weiter hilft :S


Mfg Gabriel


//EDIT: El Mariachi stimmt


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

El Mariachi, yeah, nur einmal gesehen den Film, und das ist Jahrzehnte her.

Dann kamen ja noch Desperado und Irgendwann in Mexiko.

So, ich mache mal was Neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

Signs?


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2008)

Krieg der Welten?


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

Der Punkt geht an Thorrak Dun Morogh

Es ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (14. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Signs?





würde ich auch sagen


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

[attachment=3729:1.jpg]

Der beste Film aller Zeiten aus meiner Sicht. Vergesst Saw.


----------



## RAV88 (14. Juli 2008)

kannst du biite Tipp nen geben finde das ist Schwer zu erkennen


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2008)

Hmm, Beine, Hände und 2 Löcher durch die Licht kommt. Gibts noch irgend ein Tipp dazu?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

ok, da das Bild wikrlich etwas schlecht ist (Hab's aus dem Trailer):

Das Licht sind zwei Taschenlampen und oberhalb ist ein Tisch.


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

RAV88 schrieb:


> kannst du biite Tipp nen geben finde das ist Schwer zu erkennen


Genau, da ist ja gar nix zu erkennen...


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2008)

kein Schimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> ok, da das Bild wikrlich etwas schlecht ist (Hab's aus dem Trailer):
> 
> Das Licht sind zwei Taschenlampen und oberhalb ist ein Tisch.



verstehe ich nicht....
Bitte ruhiger in die Tasten hauen und bitte deutsch....


----------



## RAV88 (14. Juli 2008)

kein plan


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

Khaybar schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht....
> Bitte ruhiger in die Tasten hauen und bitte deutsch....



Nun gut, dann werde ich etwas ruhiger in die Tasten hauen.

Das Licht sind zwei Taschenlampen und oberhalb ist ein Tisch.


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

KeinSchimmer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tipps wären nicht schlecht


----------



## Gribi (14. Juli 2008)

Hostel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

gleiche Szene, andere Einstellung.

[attachment=3730:2.jpg]


----------



## Dalmus (14. Juli 2008)

Sieben?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Sieben?



Korrekt.


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Sieben?



Streber ;-)


----------



## Dalmus (14. Juli 2008)

Najoa, so schwierig fand ich's gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schaun, ob einer beim nächsten Bild auf den Film kommt:

[attachment=3731:b2.jpg]


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

Die Buddenbrooks?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

the 13th Floor?


----------



## Dalmus (14. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> the 13th Floor?


Männo... daß das so fix erraten wird, hätt ich nicht gedacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Männo... daß das so fix erraten wird, hätt ich nicht gedacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


JA, der Thorrak Dun Morogh ist echt fix....


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

Mir fällt grad nix ein und ich muss gleich weg, deswegen

FFA


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad nix ein und ich muss gleich weg, deswegen
> 
> FFA



OK, dann stelle ich eins rein:
[attachment=3732:ss1.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2008)

wo habt ihr nur immer diese lütten Bilder her wo man wirklich nix drauf erkennen kann?


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

tipps ftw


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

Ich habe keinen Plan, ein Stuhl in einem Raum, und anscheinend sitzt da ein Mann drauf. Rechts hinten ist etwas, was ich gar nicht mehr erkenne, was das sein soll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also zu dem Bild braucht man einen Tipp, ja jetzt schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Plan, ein Stuhl in einem Raum, und anscheinend sitzt da ein Mann drauf. Rechts hinten ist etwas, was ich gar nicht mehr erkenne, was das sein soll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


für mich sieht das so aus,als ob ein Butler da zwischen den Gardinen steht...


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

naja der rote schreibtisch sagt mir nix.... ne einbuchtung....... dann er rollstuhl von dem kerl..... der im hintergrund is vermutlcih ein diener.... eine komsiche decke schaut aus wie stahlträger....der fußboden sieht mir nach....künstlichem zeug aus...komm grad net aufs mat....


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Plan, ein Stuhl in einem Raum, und anscheinend sitzt da ein Mann drauf. Rechts hinten ist etwas, was ich gar nicht mehr erkenne, was das sein soll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ok, hier kommt das 2. Bild:
[attachment=3733:ss2.jpg]


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

Lost Highway?

Würde zu dem wirren ersten Bild passen und der Typ links iseht aus wie der aus Lost Highway finde ich.

Aber vielleicht liege ich ja auch vollkommen falsch


----------



## PlutoII (14. Juli 2008)

Erinnert irgendwie an "Brick" aber dafür sind die Schauspieler zu alt^^

Lieg ich recht damit, dass es ein Film Noir ist?


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Lost Highway?
> 
> Würde zu dem wirren ersten Bild passen und der Typ links iseht aus wie der aus Lost Highway finde ich.
> 
> Aber vielleicht liege ich ja auch vollkommen falsch


Yep, Du liegst vollkommen falsch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

Hätte ja sein können.

Hmmmmm, dann muss ich mal weiter angestrengt nachdenken. hmmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Erinnert irgendwie an "Brick" aber dafür sind die Schauspieler zu alt^^
> 
> Lieg ich recht damit, dass es ein Film Noir ist?


Ich glaube ich gebe Euch einen Tipp:

Die Eröffnungssequenz des Films zeigt einen stilisierten Jitterbug-Wettbewerb, bei dem eine glückliche Betty Elms zu erkennen ist. Danach sieht man auf ein rotes Bettlaken und hört das Seufzen einer darin liegenden Person.


OK?


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

Sagt mir jetzt gar nicht.
Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass ich den Film nicht gesehen habe.

Bin aber mal gespannt, wer das auflöst


----------



## PlutoII (14. Juli 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mulholland_Dr..._der_Finsternis

Nie aus wiki kopieren so verrätst du dich ^^


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2008)

Mulholand Drive?


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Mulholand Drive?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Strike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mulholland_Dr..._der_Finsternis
> 
> Nie aus wiki kopieren so verrätst du dich ^^


wie kann man denn das rauskriegen?


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mulholland_Dr..._der_Finsternis
> 
> Nie aus wiki kopieren so verrätst du dich ^^




hahahahahaha


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

Okay, den Film habe ich wirklich nicht gesehen.

Aber ist doch auch von Lynch, oder?


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Okay, den Film habe ich wirklich nicht gesehen.
> 
> Aber ist doch auch von Lynch, oder?


yep


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wie kann man denn das rauskriegen?


Na los shadow, Du bist dran


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2008)

jo,ist ein bekloppter Lynchfilm...wie alle von ihm total konfus.bin ich bei eingeschlafen...
soll ich ein neus suchen oder Plutoll?


----------



## PlutoII (14. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wie kann man denn das rauskriegen?




Google ist dein Freund =)

Mach du ruhig Shadow


----------



## Quibly (14. Juli 2008)

Dann lag ich ja immerhin bei der Regie schonmal richtig.

Dann mal überraschen lassen, was Shadow jetzt parat hält.


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

Shadow, kommt noch was, oder gibst Du frei?


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2008)

irgendwas hakt gerade bei imageshack...also ffa...sorry


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> irgendwas hakt gerade bei imageshack...also ffa...sorry


np


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2008)

Ich muss weg. Wenns wer denkt das ers weiss soll er weiter machen ich klärs dann noch auf.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

So, bin wieder da.

Sleepers

Und weiter.

[attachment=3734:Savingprivatebush.jpg]

Diesmal gibts wieder ein Bild von der Stange^^


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

die letzten amerikaner?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> die letzten amerikaner?



Korrekt.


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/140708171334_blubb.jpg

anders gehts irgendwie net.......


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

Erinnert mich an britische Komödien wie "Lang lebe Ned Devine".
das ist es aber wohl nicht...


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

Lang lebe Ned Devine ist falsch


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> Lang lebe Ned Devine ist falsch


Mhmmm.....
ein paar tipps wären  nicht schlecht


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

britische kömdie stimmt, gilt als nicht mehr erhältlich in vielen läden


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

britische kömdie stimmt, gilt als nicht mehr erhältlich in vielen läden

edit: ist der vorgänger der "neuesten/bekanntesten" britischen komödien

damn doppelpsot -.-


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2008)

Guest House Paradiso

Eine tiefschwarze englische Komödie.


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Guest House Paradiso
> 
> Eine tiefschwarze englische Komödie.




rrriiiccchhttiiiigggg


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

Ok, Topperharly, dann mal los!


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

nene Noxiel is drann^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> nene Noxiel is drann^^



Ohoh, ein Mod ist dran. Dann setzt schon mal Kaffee auf. Das kann dauern^^

Edit: Ich nehme alles zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na wer weiß es?


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Juli 2008)

Schindlers Liste?


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2008)

Fa-elsch!


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Juli 2008)

Hmm anscheinend spielt es ja im Mittelalter XD


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Juli 2008)

Haha Doppelposting is Fun xD

ok jez mal ernst...

spielt in stalingrad 
der film ist ueber sniper

aber der name fu*k


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2008)

Na Tipps gibts noch nicht, ich lasse erstmal noch die anderen raten. Tja Namen sind schon richtig fies, wenn sie einem nicht einfallen, wenn man sie gerade so dringend braucht.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> spielt in stalingrad
> der film ist ueber sniper



Enemy at the gates?

gabs davon ne frühere Version?


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na Tipps gibts noch nicht, ich lasse erstmal noch die anderen raten. Tja Namen sind schon richtig fies, wenn sie einem nicht einfallen, wenn man sie gerade so dringend braucht.



Gebe ja nur den anderen Tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

ich glaub das is hardy krüger.... dann müsste es taxi nach tobruk sein^^ ach blödsinn^^

die brücke von arnheim^^


----------



## Khaybar (14. Juli 2008)

Hunde, Wollt Ihr Ewig Leben?


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2008)

Die Brücke nach Arnheim ist richtig -_-


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Brücke nach Arnheim ist richtig -_-


hey du banause du haettest warten muessen bis die vollpros im raten online kommen


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

http://www.imgbox.de/?img=n16705l10.jpg


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

Giganten?


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

das ging aber schnell oO^^ richtig^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

Hab den Film glaube ich nie gesehen, aber das Buch hab ich vor 6 Jahren oder so vom Wertstoffhof mitgenommen und gelesen.
Und so viele Filme hat James Dean ja auch nicht gemacht^^

Wieter geht's 
[attachment=3737:itsgetti...otinhere.jpg]


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

ein ticket für zwei? ... ich schau zuviele filme


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ein ticket für zwei? ... ich schau zuviele filme



Natürlich richtig^^


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

http://www.imgbox.de/?img=q45965w10.jpg

^^


----------



## Topperharly (15. Juli 2008)

tipp^^ es is ein kriegsfilm xD


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2008)

das sind Gregory peck und David Niven...ich vermute das istie Kanonen von Navarone


----------



## Quibly (15. Juli 2008)

Ich bin leider zu spät und kann daher shadow24 nur zustimmen.

Ja, es ist der Film: Die Kanonen von Navarone


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2008)

ok,mehr als deine Bestätigung brauchte ich nicht...ich such ein neues raus...


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2008)

hier das neue Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (15. Juli 2008)

Wow, das geht runter wie Öl.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe sicherheitshalber bei google nochmal geschaut und bei dem Film kommt auch das angegebene Bild, also von daher passt das alles.

Dann sind wir mal gespannt, was als Nächstes kommt.


//edit: Zeitgleiches posten ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das aktuelle Bild müsste Chocolat sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2008)

ich glaub das ist neuer Rekord...chocolat ist richtig...dürften so 30 sek gewesen sein...


----------



## Quibly (15. Juli 2008)

Yeah Baby, groovy!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mache mal ffa, muss erstmal wieder was zusammen suchen.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2008)

ok,mach ich noch eins....aber das wird bestimmt nicht erraten.ist zu schwer:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2008)

Snatch^^

Ich glaube die gucken da grad was auf ihrer Knarre steht.

Da ich mir 100% sicher bin mach ich gleich mal weiter.

[attachment=3740oliceAcadamy15.jpg]


----------



## Quibly (15. Juli 2008)

Jetzt war ich schon wieder zu langsam.

Jo, ist korrekt, ich sage nur Replica  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (15. Juli 2008)

Aktuelles Bild:
Demolition Man

Kurz vor der ersten gescheiterten verhaftung von Wesley Snipes (habe den Namen aus dem Film vergessen)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Aktuelles Bild:
> Demolition Man


 
Natürlich Korrekt.
Ein wunderbares Beispiel für Filme die obejektiv betrachtet nicht sonderlich gut sind, aber mir einfach Spaß machen.

Edit: Simon Phoenix


----------



## Quibly (15. Juli 2008)

So, ich habe mal was parat.

Sollte für unsere Experten hier nicht schwer sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Die Verurteilten


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (15. Juli 2008)

vollkommen korrekt


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Das sollte auch schnell gelöst sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (15. Juli 2008)

Family Man?


----------



## Quibly (15. Juli 2008)

Face Off - Im Körper des Feindes?

Irgendwie komme ich immer bei nicolas Cage als erstes auf Face Off, vor allem bei den Klamotten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Face Off - Körper des Feindes?


Das ist es


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (15. Juli 2008)

Oh cool.

Habe gerade nichts da, also ffa


----------



## Gribi (15. Juli 2008)

Bild kommt gleich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

Achtung Fertig Charly


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Eis am Stiel?^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Eis am Stiel?^^


Oho, ein Fehler von picollo gibts sowas ^^


----------



## Gribi (15. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Achtung Fertig Charly



Japs hätt noch schreiben müssen Schweizer Posts verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaybar (15. Juli 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuups, mein Browse drehte durch ....


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2008)

Zurück in die Zukunft. Nur welcher Teil kann ich nicht genau sagen.
Ich schätze mal Teil 1.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

lol, da biste aber schon VIEL zu spät dran.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Zurück in die Zukunft. Nur welcher Teil kann ich nicht genau sagen.
> Ich schätze mal Teil 1.


jup


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2008)

jo,sag auch Teil 1 Zurück in die Zukunft, wo der Ball stattfindet.und das im Auto ist seine Mutter
Edith mann geht das wieder alle schnell hier


----------



## Khaybar (15. Juli 2008)

UUUUUps mein Browser spinnt wirklich

LG


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2008)

[attachment=3742:12.jpg]


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

Catch my if you can??


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Catch my if you can??



Korrekt.

Hui, geht das heute fix.


----------



## Khaybar (15. Juli 2008)

Catch me if you can?


----------



## Khaybar (15. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Catch my if you can??



Shit, bin ich langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2008)

zurück in die zukunft Teil 3


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> zurück in die zukunft Teil 3



Ja, dürfte das Ende des dritten Teils sein.

Aber irgendwie fänd ich es jetzt richtig cool wenn's was vollkommen anderes wäre und das Bild des ersten Teils nur ne Finte war^^


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich war die Finte das ihr denkt es könne ja nicht schon wieder Zurück in die Zukunft sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

shadow ist.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2008)

schon da:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaybar (15. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> schon da:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gnadenlos


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2008)

richtig du bist


----------



## Khaybar (15. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> richtig du bist


Ok:
[attachment=3743:ss1.jpg]

LG


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Firewall?

Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Blödsinn: Hollywood Cops :S


----------



## Quibly (15. Juli 2008)

Hollywood Cops

Taugt der Film was? Habe den nie gesehen


----------



## Khaybar (15. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Firewall?
> 
> Mfg Gabriel
> 
> //EDIT: Blödsinn: Hollywood Cops :S


jau, nicht schlecht, also weiter.......


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Hollywood Cops
> 
> Taugt der Film was? Habe den nie gesehen


War schneller^^

Hab aber vergessen zu aktualisieren bevr ich editirt habe.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Khaybar (15. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> War schneller^^
> 
> Hab aber vergessen zu aktualisieren bevr ich editirt habe.
> 
> ...


Willste jetz was reinstellen, oder haben wir FFA?


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Ich bin ned dran oO


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich bin ned dran oO
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


warum schreibst du denn im Post vorher: ich war schneller...das soll doch zeigen,dass du vor Quibly gematwortet hast...ergo:du bist doch dran...


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Ups. Ist wohl ungünstig ausgedrückt :S
Ich meinte oben eigentlich, dass er schneller war. Habs schlecht ausgedrückt^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Khaybar (15. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ups. Ist wohl ungünstig ausgedrückt :S
> Ich meinte oben eigentlich, dass er schneller war. Habs schlecht ausgedrückt^^
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


Du warst trotzdem schneller...
Ach menno  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Ja meinetwegen^^
Dann halt hier euer neues Bild :S
So viel aufregung^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte schnell gelöst sein^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Dalmus (15. Juli 2008)

Schuss ins Blaue (weil ich den Film noch nicht gesehen hab): The Number 23?


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2008)

Keinen blassen Schimmer.
Bin mir relativ sicher dass ich den nicht gesehen habe, insbesondere falls er neuern Datums ist.

Wenn ich das Genre raten müsste würde ich am ehesten zu Serienkiller tendieren.


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Jop. Serienkiller ist schon mal n guter Tipp.
Alt ist er nicht sonderlich. vll 3-4 Jahre


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (15. Juli 2008)

Mist mir fällt kein Serienkillerfilm auf die Schnelle ein außer American Psycho, aber der ist definitiv nicht.

hmmmmmm, Zodiac? Was anderes fällt mir jetzt nicht ein.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

Gabs nicht mal einen mit "Code" im Namen?


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2008)

ich hoffe du meinst jetzt nicht den Da Vinci Code...Qonix...
also ich würde auch auf Zodiac tippen(hab den net gesehen),oder es ist ein Horrorfilm(die Glaswände erinnern mich an diesem Horrorfilm wo so ein paar Leute die Nacht in einem Haus verbringen.13 Geister oder so...den letzten Serienkillerfilm den ich gesehen habe war No Country for old men


----------



## Quibly (15. Juli 2008)

Ja Code 46 von 2003.

Ich habe den Film nicht gesehen, keine Ahnung daher ob der das ist.

Aber man kann ja mal raten.

Code 46?


Danke für den Hinweis Qonix.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falls es stimmen sollte.

Und wenn es dann tatsächlich wirklich stimmen sollte, gebe ich ab an Qonix

Ich habe eh momentan nichts da, was ich posten könnte.

Aber bei meinem Glück ist es eh falsch.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich hoffe du meinst jetzt nicht den Da Vinci Code...Qonix...


Nö nö, ist ja kein Horrorfilm.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Quibly das wäre möglich. Mal sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2008)

code 46 hat aber nix mit einem Serienkiller zu tun...und ich hab auch kein passendes Bild gefunden...


----------



## Quibly (15. Juli 2008)

Ich habe weder Code 46 noch Zodiac gesehen, kenne gerade mal die Titel und das es in Zodiac um einen Killer geht.

Aber auch zu Zodiac habe ich kein passendes Bild gefunden.

Apropos mal offtopic: Ist der Director's Cut von Zodiac eigentlich schon erhältlich? Den wollte ich nämlich schauen.


----------



## Geoff23 (15. Juli 2008)

Ist es viell. Mindhunters ?? falls ich recht habe ist ffa


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Geoff23 schrieb:


> Ist es viell. Mindhunters ?? falls ich recht habe ist ffa


Das ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2008)

Hmm, komisch. Mindhunters hab ich eigentlich gesehen aber an die Szene  kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## Quibly (15. Juli 2008)

Ich werd bekloppt, das stimmt echt.

Auf den wäre ich ja nie gekommen, dabei fand ich den Film echt gut und habe den schon öfters gesehen.

Peinlich peinlich, oh wie peinlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (15. Juli 2008)

So ich habe auch mal einen Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


keine Ahnung ob das jemand kennt - wenn ja, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2008)

Krieg der Welten(originalversion)?


----------



## Dracun (15. Juli 2008)

kommt bekannt vor bekannt vor... Metropolis??


----------



## Zez (15. Juli 2008)

Beides Falsch =D


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2008)

Plan 9 from outer Space?


----------



## Zez (15. Juli 2008)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liebe diesen Trashfilm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

hm.. kA


Mfg Gabriel


//EDIT und zu spät :S


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2008)

Ich nehme mal du meintest mit dem "Richtig" mich.

Ich hab den Film nie gesehen, aber bei den Dingern an Schnüren ist mir das zuerst eingefallen.

Ich geb mal FFA wenn jemand etwas parat.

Edit: ich seh gerade das Plan 9 from Outer Space auf Google Video ist, werd mir den vielleicht heute abend mal gönnen.


----------



## Zez (15. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal du meintest mit dem "Richtig" mich.
> 
> Ich hab den Film nie gesehen, aber bei den Dingern an Schnüren ist mir das zuerst eingefallen.
> 
> ...


Stimmt ich meine dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und schaut euch den mal alle an - so schlecht wie der Film ist kaum ein 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

Ach, die alten Godzilla Filme sind auch geil.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2008)

auch schon älter:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaybar (15. Juli 2008)

kA


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2008)

hmmm, Flash Gordon?

oder Flesh Gordon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2008)

ok,das Bild ist auch gemein.geb ich zu...diese Leute hier auf dem Bild beobachten von ihrem Tribünenplatz erfreut was sich da gerade abspielt in der Mitte(siehe anderes Bild)....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:ich muss weg...viel spass beim raten...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2008)

wie hieß der noch gleich...

Flucht ins 23. Jahrhundert?


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2008)

sauber Thorrak,kurz bevor ich off ging


----------



## Khaybar (15. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> wie hieß der noch gleich...
> 
> Flucht ins 23. Jahrhundert?



Menno schon wieder Thorak.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

Ich hab noch was. Darf ich?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich hab noch was. Darf ich?


Gerne. Ich muss erst mal ein paar Filme auf Vorrat suchen.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Mars attacks


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2008)

Zu einfach^^


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Willst du noch einen Versuch?^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

hmm, habs mir fast gedacht

Die Szene ist einfach zu geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Ich muss FFA machen.... Chefchen schickt mich gleich weg :-S
Bis morgen dann


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaybar (15. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich muss FFA machen.... Chefchen schickt mich gleich weg :-S
> Bis morgen dann
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Hier was von mir:

[attachment=3745:ss1.jpg]


----------



## Khaybar (15. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Beach?


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Ich sag mal The Beach. wenn ja wieder FFa



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

jup


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2008)

Khaybar schrieb:


> Hier was von mir:
> 
> [attachment=3745:ss1.jpg]


Pfui, pfui, pfui, der kommt doch erst am 16. Oktober.

Edit: Obwohl ich nicht verstehe warum Deutschland so weit hinten liegt. Ich will den jetzt sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaybar (15. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Pfui, pfui, pfui, der kommt doch erst am 16. Oktober.
> 
> Edit: Obwohl ich nicht verstehe warum Deutschland so weit hinten liegt.



Thorrak Du Streber..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Du hast recht. läßt Du sie trotzdem weiter raten?


----------



## Khaybar (15. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Pfui, pfui, pfui, der kommt doch erst am 16. Oktober.
> 
> Edit: Obwohl ich nicht verstehe warum Deutschland so weit hinten liegt. Ich will den jetzt sehen
> 
> ...




Ich habe ihn schon auf dem Stick....hehehe


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

Hellboy 2

Wir haben doch mal gesagt bitte nur Filme die man auch schon kennen kann.


----------



## Khaybar (15. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hellboy 2
> 
> Wir haben doch mal gesagt bitte nur Filme die man auch schon kennen kann.



Ok, ok , ok ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

ffa

ich darf jetzt endlich nach Hause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mofsens (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hf ^^

edit: fuer kenner vll zu einfach hehe


----------



## Topperharly (15. Juli 2008)

braindead?


----------



## mofsens (15. Juli 2008)

jo braindead ist korrekt ^^


----------



## Topperharly (15. Juli 2008)

mofsens schrieb:


> jo braindead ist korrekt ^^



http://www.imgbox.de/?img=b36258x150.jpg


----------



## Khaybar (15. Juli 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> http://www.imgbox.de/?img=b36258x150.jpg


Keinen Schimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin kein Western-Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
LG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (15. Juli 2008)

raten....darum gehts hier


----------



## Bullet1990 (16. Juli 2008)

Hmm vielleicht Nostromo? Oder ein Film mit Bud Spencer ? ich meine jemand hat die Schlinge um seine Arme mit einer Kugel durchtrennt...die Szene kommt mir auch bekannt vor vielleicht Zorro ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (16. Juli 2008)

Nostromo = nein

ein Film mit Bud Spencer = nein

Zorro = nein


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

also wenn man schon so ein Bild reinsetzt,dann sollte man zumindest den Typen auf dem Bild erkennen können...das kann ja von Kris Kristoffersen,über Paul Breitner bis hin zum mexikanischen Gastarbeiter alles sein...also bitte noch ein Bild denn das ist definitiv zu klein
und als mein persönlichen Tip sag ich das ist ein Italowestern...vlt ja: _Für eine handvoll Dollar_....oder: _Hängt ihn höher_...
EDIT:google ist mein Freund...es ist der Film Für eine handvoll Dollar (und der mexikanische Gastarbeiter)...


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

ich setz einfach schon mal das nächste rein,damit es weitergeht:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich würde einfach mal auf "Die Ritter der Kokusnuss" tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal auf "Die Ritter der Kokusnuss" tippen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein


----------



## Qonix (16. Juli 2008)

Ach das ist doch aus dem Film mit Whoopi Goldberg.

Titel kommt gleich.

edit: Ein Ritter in Camelot


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach das ist doch aus dem Film mit Whoopi Goldberg.
> 
> Titel kommt gleich.
> 
> edit: Ein Ritter in Camelot


nein


----------



## Qonix (16. Juli 2008)

Jhamal.... ??


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal auf "Die Ritter der Kokusnuss" tippen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da gabs doch gar keine Pferde, nur Kokosnüsse^^


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jhamal.... ??


Ritter Jamal? nein...


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

also ist zwar eine erfundene Story,aber ist höchstens unfreiwillig komisch...
für Thorrak:basiert auf eine Comicvorlage...


----------



## Qonix (16. Juli 2008)

Robin Hood?


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Robin Hood?


nein


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> für Thorrak:basiert auf eine Comicvorlage...



Prinz Eisenherz?

Wär jetzt der einzige Mittelalter-Comic der mir spontan einfällt.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Prinz Eisenherz?


na also...hier das passende Bild dazu:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (16. Juli 2008)

Der erste Ritter ?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Juli 2008)

Ist Prinz Eisenherz jetzt richtig?
Google spuckt mir ähnliche Bilder aus, aber Pico hat mich total verunsichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

ähhmmm...Thorrak hat es schon richtig beantwortet.sorry,wenn es nicht so rüberkam.war schon die Bestätigung das er recht hat...ich dachte mit dem Bild wäre es glasklar...


----------



## picollo0071 (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nie gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Juli 2008)

Ah, gut^^

Dann kann ich ja ruhigen Gewissens weitermachen.

[attachment=3762:ET.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist gar nich schlecht...ist eine deutsch/englisch/irische Produktion u.a.mit Udo Kier(natürlich als Bösewicht)...also leichte Abenteuerunterhaltung.was zum entspannen...
und wer schon einmal den Comic Prinz Eisenherz in den Händen hielt,hätte auch sofort selbigen auf meinem zweiten Bild erkannt,dewegen hab ich das noch reingesetzt...
ok Thorrak ist dran...


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ah, gut^^
> 
> Dann kann ich ja ruhigen Gewissens weitermachen.
> 
> [attachment=3762:ET.jpg]


Explorers?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Explorers?



Ne, aber geht in die richtige Richtung. Bezüglich Genre und auch Jahr.


P.S. Danke, ich hab schon lange nach dem Titel des Films gesucht, in dem sich die drei (oder zwei?) Jungs ein Raumschiff basteln. Das bringt Kindheitserinnerungen hoch.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ne, aber geht in die richtige Richtung. Bezüglich Genre und auch Jahr.
> 
> 
> P.S. Danke, ich hab schon lange nach dem Titel des Films gesucht, in dem sich die drei (oder zwei?) Jungs ein Raumschiff basteln. Das bringt Kindheitserinnerungen hoch.


jo,den fand ich auch gut und den Film von deinem Bild hab ich auch gesehen.war auch niedlich.komm nur nich auf den Namen.dacht erst es wäre Explorers,aber jetzt weiss ich das es ein anderer ist...


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

war daser Flug des Navigators? bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher das der so hiess.sagt mir zumindest mein zermattertes Gehirn...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> war daser Flug des Navigators? bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher das der so hiess.sagt mir zumindest mein zermattertes Gehirn...



Korrekt.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

hier noch was zum nachdenken.bin gespannt ob den jemand errät:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (16. Juli 2008)

Handelt es sich bei den bei beiden rechts um die Vorgesetzten der beiden Typen links? :O


----------



## picollo0071 (16. Juli 2008)

Ist das einer der Zombie teile?
Also "Zombie 5" oder so?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## maverick9999 (16. Juli 2008)

Zombie Attack! - Museum of the Dead ?

Einfach mal ins blaue reinraten^^


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

bisher war noch keine richtige Antwort dabei...
ist kein Zombiefilm.das ist eher so eine Art Freddy Krüger Geschichte(im weitesten Sinne.könnte die Vorlage gewesen sein). hat was mit Traumwanderung zu tun und ist schon etwas älter der Film


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

gut,noch zwei Tips und ein zusätzliches Bild.Tip: geht um ein Attentat auf den US-Präsidenten und der Film stammt aus den 80ern.hier sieht man auch den Hauptdarsteller besser...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (16. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> gut,noch zwei Tips und ein zusätzliches Bild.Tip: geht um ein Attentat auf den US-Präsidenten und der Film stammt aus den 80ern.hier sieht man auch den Hauptdarsteller besser...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist aber keine King-Verfilmung, oder?


----------



## maverick9999 (16. Juli 2008)

Hmm.

Dead Zone – Der Attentäter?
 Mehr fällt mir atm nicht ein


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Juli 2008)

Also es hört sich schon verdammt cool an: Attentat auf den Präsidenten, Traumwandeln und mit Zombies U-Bahn fahren. Aber ich hab nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung.
Bin mal echt gespannt auf die Auflösung.


----------



## Topperharly (16. Juli 2008)

irgendwie schaut der kerl aus wie Patrick Swayze...aber der hat in den 80igern keinen film gemacht mit einem attentat....


----------



## Bullet1990 (16. Juli 2008)

Verfolgende Unschuld ?


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

Bullet1990 schrieb:


> Verfolgende Unschuld ?


nein
also ich geb noch ein letztes Bild raus,auf dem der Hauptdarsteller ziemlich eindeutig zu sehen ist.wenn dann keiner lösen kann,tu ich es...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (16. Juli 2008)

Dreamscape – Höllische Träume?


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

jawoll Topperharly...das stimmt...Dreamscape,Tödliche Träume mit Dennis Quaid...einer meiner ersten selbst ausgeliehenen Fantasyfilme(in dem Jahr 18 geworden).das Cover sieht aus wie bei Indiana Jones...


----------



## Topperharly (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na^^


----------



## maverick9999 (16. Juli 2008)

Mord im Orient Express?


----------



## Topperharly (16. Juli 2008)

mmaaan das gibts doch net..... etz wollte ich mal ein schweres reinstellen und der erste hats glecih erraten^^


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

maverick ist dran...oder ffa?


----------



## maverick9999 (16. Juli 2008)

^^ Ich dachte auch erstmal, oh Gott was is das denn?^^

Da schon so Hammerteile dabei waren, mal was einfaches.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

sagt mir gar nix.deutscher Film?


----------



## maverick9999 (16. Juli 2008)

Nope, Amerikanischer Film


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

aha,die sieht irgendwie aus wie Franka Potente...von der Seite gesehen...


----------



## maverick9999 (16. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aha,die sieht irgendwie aus wie Franka Potente...von der Seite gesehen...



Also die Franka isses definitiv nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

ein Tip noch bitte.scheint zu schwer zu sein...


----------



## maverick9999 (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Film ist ein amerikanischer Psychothriller, in dem das Mädchen den Mann zur Verzweiflung (mit purer rachsüchtiger Absicht) treibt.

Befinde mich nun gleich aufm Weg nach Hause (von der Arbeit), wenn dann noch nix ist, gibts nochmal einen Tip^^


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

maverick9999 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ein Psychothriller?mit dem einen Satz beschreibst du das Leben in Millionen von deutschen Haushalten))
ne,keine Ahnung.ich hab von dem Film gehört,aberf kann mich beim besten Willen nicht an den Namen erinnern und zum googlen hab ich keine zeit...


----------



## maverick9999 (16. Juli 2008)

^^
Als letzter Tip kommt noch, dass das Mädchen den Kerl zur Verzweiflung bringt, da er ein Pädophiler ist und ein Mädchen aus ihrer näheren Umgebung umgebracht hat. Beide haben sich in einem Chatroom "zufällig" kennen gelernt.


----------



## maverick9999 (16. Juli 2008)

Na gut na gut, ich sehe schon, dass das hier wohl doch zu schwer war^^

Hier die Auflösung, der nächste bitte^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Juli 2008)

Ich mach mal.
Was einfaches für Zwischendurch.

[attachment=3776:Vollaufdien_sse.jpg]

Auf Bestätigung müsst ihr nicht warten,  dafür gibt es youtube.


----------



## Quibly (17. Juli 2008)

Okay, alles klar Jean Claude van Damme ist seinen guten Zeiten:

Timecop


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

jo,stimmt Quibly,du bist dran,oder ffa?


----------



## Quibly (17. Juli 2008)

So, ich mache dann mal:

Sollte nicht schwer sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

schade,sagt mir gar nichts das Bild...tippe auf Krimi/Thriller...den Typen kenn ich auch,aber brauch gar nicht anfangen zu überlegen.der fällt mir eh nich ein...


----------



## Quibly (17. Juli 2008)

Jo das Genre ist richtig, ist auch nicht wirklich alt der Film.

Die beiden Hauptdarsteller sind auch sehr bekannt.

Hmm, was könnte man noch für einen Tipp geben? Spielt nicht in der Stadt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde noch ein paar Minuten warten und dann mal ein zweites Bild einstellen.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

spielt nicht in der Stadt?dann ist das bestimmt sowas wie Dr.Kimble auf der Flucht(den mit harrison Ford und Tommy lee Jones)...


----------



## Quibly (17. Juli 2008)

naja nicht direkt wie "Auf der Flucht"

Vater und Sohn im Wald und dann passiert etwas beschreibt es besser.

Ich mache es mal noch einfacher und hole ein Bild mit dem zweiten Hauptdarsteller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

ok,ich weiss jetzt dank google das es The Contract ist...


----------



## Quibly (17. Juli 2008)

Da hat google Dir auch dir richtige Antwort gegeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

ok,mal wieder ein Bild für die Krieger unter uns:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

Conan der Barbar?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Juli 2008)

Das ist eine Fälschung, Herkules hatte keine Axt.


----------



## RAV88 (17. Juli 2008)

Pathfinder?


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

@ Rav88 und Qonix: falsch...
@ Thorrak: hast recht.Herkules brauchte die auch nie,die Axt,aber in diesem Film schonzumindest kennst du schon den Hauptdarsteller


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Juli 2008)

Kull, der Eroberer.

Nie gesehen soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

Kull ist richtig...war auch nicht besonders sehenswert,ausser Tia Carrere...du bist dran...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Juli 2008)

[attachment=3780ernddasBrot.jpg]


By the way: Hab mir grad über Google Bilder von Lucy Lawless angeschaut, mit blonden Haaren hätte ich die nicht erkannt.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

Luci in blond?das geht ja gar nicht!!!
das Bild ist übrigens Dune der Wüstenplanet...irgendein Harkonen...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Luci in blond?das geht ja gar nicht!!!
> das Bild ist übrigens Dune der Wüstenplanet...irgendein Harkonen...


Du kannst dir vorstellen wie geschockt ich war als ich mir die Suchergebnisse angeschaut habe.


Achja, Korrekt. Das ist Baron Harkonnen. Vorname weiß ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

omg,hab eben Xena in blond gesehen...
ok,ich such ein neues Bild raus...


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

hier das neue Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Juli 2008)

Hmmm, God's Army?
Der Bärtige erinnert mich an den Teufel.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

sauber Thorrak,genau richtig...der bärtige Typ spielt in dem Film Satan und ist kein anderer als Vigo Mortensen,oder besser bekannt als Aragorn in Herr der Ringe...
den Film fand ich nich schlecht.die Fortsetzung davon schon...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Juli 2008)

Den zweiten Teil hab ich nie gesehen und auch der erste ist jetzt mindestens 8 Jahre.
Irgendwie sit mir davon nur Christopher Walken und der Teufel aka Mortensen im Gedächtnis geblieben.

Ok, mal schauen wer das kennt.
Man kann aber theoretisch auch so drauf kommen ohne den Film gesehen zu haben.
[attachment=3781:Awesomeitsporn.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

was ist das denn?das buffed-Moderatoren-Team bei der morgendlichen Besprechung als Kinofilm?
ansonsten sieht das sehr nach Dokumentarfilm aus....über Umweltverschmutzung?


----------



## Quibly (17. Juli 2008)

Hey das könnte es sein. ich habe keine Plan was das für ein Film sein soll.
Die Gesichter sagen mir gar nichts.

Besprechung im Callcenter? Outsourced (oder wie der auch immer nochmal heißt)?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Juli 2008)

Also Dokumentarfilm ist gar nicht soooo schlecht. Es ist ein biographischer Film, aber doch ein richtiger Film.

Tip: einen von den Herren, die zu sehen sind (oder zumindest die Rolle die der Schauspieler verkörpert), kennt hier jeder und so gut wie jeder hat auch eine Meinung über ihn.


----------



## Quibly (17. Juli 2008)

Bill Gates? der mit der Brille hat irgendwie Ähnlichkeit mit ihm.
Oder geht es um den mit der verlängerten Stirn und der Soll John Malkovich sein? (kleiner Scherz)

Boah. 11.31 Uhr und mein gehirn ist noch im Tiefschlaf habe ich das Gefühl


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

das ist The Silicon valley story...über Bill Gates


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das ist The Silicon valley story...über Bill Gates


Korrekt.
Mag nicht exakt mit der Realität übereinstimmen, aber durchaus sehenswert, wenn man sich für den Machtkampf zwischen Microsoft und Apple interessiert (und sonst eigentlich auch).


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

der hier war auch sehenswert:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

Ähm kam das so im Film vor??

Nur weil man unten links den Kameramann sieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

upps,hehe,ist mir gar nich aufgefallen...weiss nicht ob die im Film auch zu sehen war...ist übrigens kein Dokumentarfilm,sondern ein Thriller,der ein wenig mysthisch angehaucht war...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Juli 2008)

Irgnedwie hab ich da einen Schauspieler im Kopf, aber ich komm nicht auf dessen Namen...

Mal überlegen.

Edit: Achja, Jeff Bridges.

Fearless?

Falls richtig geb ich ffa, ich bin dann erstmal weg.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

jo richtig...Fearless...wer ein Bildchen hat kann es reinsetzen.ansonsten setz ich später eins rein...


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

oha,wo hast du denn das nette Kerlchen ausgegraben?sieht aus wie ne Mischung aus Klaus Kinski und Jürgen Drews...


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

Jup, ne kleine Nebenrolle die nur sehr kurz vorkam.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

ist das der Western mit Paul Breitnerotatoe Joe?


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

nope


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

keine Ahnung.geb mal bitte noch ein Tip...


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

Der Typ stirbt.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

Van Helsing?


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

Jo klar ists Van Helsing....
Jetzt fällts mir auch auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

nö isses nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> nö isses nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HE?
Wie jez? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gangs of New York?


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

echt nich?

verdammt ich hätt jetzt ne Wette verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

oh Gott wie kann man denn diese Maske da vom Bild mit van Helsing verwechseln...ich post da gleich mal ein Bild von dem rein,dann schämt ihr euch in den Boden...


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

Also bis jetzt alles flasch.

Noch ein Tipp: Er ist einer der Gehilfen der Hauptcharakter.


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> oh Gott wie kann man denn diese Maske da vom Bild mit van Helsing verwechseln...ich post da gleich mal ein Bild von dem rein,dann schämt ihr euch in den Boden...



Also du meinst jetzt das wir denken das das van Helsing ist?

Also ich hätt gesagt ds ist ein Typ aus dem Dorf....

Blick ned mehr durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

das ist doch bestimmt ein deutscher Film...wenn ich die Giebel des Hauses und die Dachpfannen da im Hintergrund sehe,denke ich doch an typisch Deutsche Dächer...weiss bloss net welcher Quatschfilm das sein soll...


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> oh Gott wie kann man denn diese Maske da vom Bild mit van Helsing verwechseln...ich post da gleich mal ein Bild von dem rein,dann schämt ihr euch in den Boden...


Ich bezweifle, dass den typen jemand mit Van Helsing verwechselt hat, aber Der Totengräber von Van Helsing sieht genauso aus^^

Ich würd mal auf irgend ein Fantasy tippen?


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Ist das vll Dr. Jeckyl (oder wie man den schreibt) von Der Liega der Außergewöhnlichen Gentlemen?


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass den typen jemand mit Van Helsing verwechselt hat, aber Der Totengräber von Van Helsing sieht genauso aus^^
> Mfg Gabriel


ok,mein Fehler...vielleicht ist es ja dann der gleiche Schauspieler???


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

immer noch alles falsch

hehe, endlich mal wieder was schweres gefunden


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> immer noch alles falsch
> 
> hehe, endlich mal wieder was schweres gefunden


dann mach doch mal ein zweites Bild rein


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

hmm hab die fratze doch schon mehr gesehen....

Aber ist schon eher fantasy, also eben van Helsing mässig?


----------



## Topperharly (17. Juli 2008)

Für ein paar Dollar mehr?


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> Für ein paar Dollar mehr?


oh,denkst du auch das das Klaus Kinski ist?


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

Jup, ist Fantasy.

Aber jetzt gibts mal nen ordentlichen Tipp: Es kommt oft ein ganz bestimmter Turm vor.


----------



## Topperharly (17. Juli 2008)

brothers grim?^^


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> brothers grim?^^


Jetzt hasst dus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei man GrimM mit zwei M schreibt.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

Ist der sehenswert? Hab ich zwar zuhause, aber noch nie gesehen^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

Ist ganz ordentlich. Hat viel zum lachen.


----------



## Topperharly (17. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jetzt hasst dus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




accchh egal^^

das dürfte schnell erraten sein

http://www.imgbox.de/?img=r15860s87.jpg


----------



## Quibly (17. Juli 2008)

Alleine schon wegen der Monica Bellucci ist Brothers Grimm sehenswert.


----------



## Quibly (17. Juli 2008)

Aktuell ist es House of 1000 Corpses. Den hatten wir aber auch schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmmm, könnte aber auch Devils Rejects sein, wo sein Werbespot läuft, aber ich bleibe beim House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## Topperharly (17. Juli 2008)

is richtig....aber ich fand das bild so komisch... vorallem den kleine hut^^ xD


----------



## Quibly (17. Juli 2008)

Ich kenne nur Devils Rejects und fand den nur krank, 1000 Corpses habe ich mich noch nicht rangetraut, weil ich schon zuviel negatives gehört habe.
Naja, der Typ sieht aber auch echt sch...e aus, egal ob mit dem Hut oder ohne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und weiter geht es:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach, oder?


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

das Parfum?


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

jap, müsste das Parfüm sein. Schöner Film, wenn auch etwas eklig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

Das ist Sweeny Todd

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

sweeney,klar,das ist es...die sieht genauso aus.fehlt nur noch Johnny Depp


----------



## Topperharly (17. Juli 2008)

faaaaaalllscccch



Sweeney Todd

edit: oO hehehe ^^ drei antworten ssooo schnell^^


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

oder so, hab mir die Regeln nicht durchgelesen... Wer macht jetzt ein neues Bild?


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

pico,der hat es doch erraten...


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

oops, etwas voreilig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit2: jop
bin ja nicht dran


----------



## Topperharly (17. Juli 2008)

Mystery Science Theater 3000

*nenn das bild anders*


edit: wurde das bild entfernt???


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

Also dann: hier das nächste pic:
Sollte recht schnell gelöst sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//EDIT: ja weil ich dran bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (17. Juli 2008)

das ist ja verhext hier.
Schaut man regelmäßig rein, passiert nichts, schaut man mal 10 Minuten gar nicht, geht es schlag auf schlag.

Also erstmal: Ja Picco hat recht.

Es war: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zu seinem Bild fällt mir ein: Nichts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

Eiskalte Engel


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Eiskalte Engel


Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte *ding ding*

Your turn!


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

ich geb mal ffa da ich gleich weg muss


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

Kann mir mal jemand ffa übersetzen?


----------



## Quibly (17. Juli 2008)

Okay auf Eiskalte Engel wäre ich nie gekommen.

ich habe von dem Film nur 10 Minuten gesehen und für mich als uninteressant eingestuft

ffa: free for all


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

asoo
k


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

gut,wenn keiner will setz ich noch eins rein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

aaahhh wie hießen sie?!?! diese komischen Würmer die sich weiterentwickeln?

Edit. gibt es noch anderes außer Imageshack?


----------



## Quibly (17. Juli 2008)

Tremors - Im Land der Raketenwürmer.


kann ich immer wieder schauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

stimmt genau die


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

Stellt sich nur die Frage: Teil 1,2 oder 3?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

verdammt ich wussts auch aber weiss ned mehr wie der Schauspieler heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (17. Juli 2008)

Ist natürlich der erste Teil weil Kevin Bacon noch dabei ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich gebe ffa


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

der 3. wo sie den knall hintern bekommen!
hm doch nicht, zu lange ist es her...


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

welche Seiten gibts denn noch zum Upload? kann Imageshack nich sonderlich leiden..


----------



## Quibly (17. Juli 2008)

sorry, da kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter gehts.......

Für kenner ist's einfach


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

ups,war doch nur kurz weg und schon wiedr 10 Antworten....klar ist Tremors 1 richtig.der Hauptdarsteller ist da Kevin Bacon...


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

Gribi, du bist nicht dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

doch is doch ffa oder ned? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


den kenn ,den kenn ich...*heftig nick*...hab ich grad letztesn aufgenommen.die beiden spielen auf einem Saiteninstrument wo Säbel und sogar Geister rausfliegen...cooler Martial Arts Film...mit ner Hausvermieterin in Raumpflegelook die mit ihrem Mann so ne uralte Kung Fu Technik beherrschen...wie hiess der noch????


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

nur dann, wenn der ders richtig hatte keine zeit hat, sonst der, der raus hat
glaub ich. So läufts zumindest momentan ab


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

Du hasts gleich..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Illuminatos: Quibly hat ffa gegeben.....


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

Kung Fu Hustle heißt der^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> nur dann, wenn der ders richtig hatte keine zeit hat, sonst der, der raus hat
> glaub ich. So läufts zumindest momentan ab


quibly hat unter seinen Bild ffa gestezt


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Kung Fz Hustle heißt der^^
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel




Jo genau der, aber das ist jetzt fies für shadow^^

picco du bist


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

Das hab ich wohl übersehen, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Kung Fu Hustle heißt der^^
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


acjh Mann Pico,ich hatte den doch schon an der Angel


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

> picco du bist



Bitte wenn schon pico, dann mit einem "c". Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA ich geh gleich heim^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Bitte wenn schon pico, dann mit einem "c". Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sry pico 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

Bild

komm mit der seite nicht klar ^^


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

Pearl Harbor?


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

nope

Gaaanz falsch


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

40 Tage und 40 Nächte


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

Richtig!

Das durchzuhalten ist schwer, aber sehr sehr guter film!


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

so sollte einfach sein....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

Die rechte kenn ich, wohnt die nicht im Playboy-Anwesen?


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

alle 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

davon gibts nen Film? kenne nur die Serie auf mtv.., ma schaun wie die hieß

Edit.: Playboy Manison?


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

The House Bunny



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

Nope 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

beides falsch`?

Edit.: wie heißt denn die ganz rechte? hätt ich gern als Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (ernst)

Edit2: Dank dir


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

Ja die Serie heisst so ist aber hier net gemeint, und das von pico is falsch.

Edit: Sag ich erst wenn ihrs raus habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

Playboy- Girlfriends?


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

hehe nope


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

Playboy´s Girls?


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vergiss den Playboy....


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jetzt hab ich zig tabs offen mit Playboy filmen...

Edit: Playboy - Naturals wär als nächstes gekommen^^


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

kannst die ja für später ja noch offen lassen^^


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  omg
welches Genre ist es denn?


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

Comedy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Denn habt Ihr alle schon gesehen ich weiss das, mann muss sich nur gut achten.....


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

ich kenne ne ähnliche Szene aus Scary Movie3 aber das sind nur 2 mädels...


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

Ich kann in der arbeit nicht "playboy" in google eingeben -.-'

Könnte blöd im Log aussehen :S


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

Wärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musst auch ned Playboy eingeben^^


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

hehe pico  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß dass ich den Film gesehen hab... aber ich komm einfach ned drauf welcher das war...


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

war der im Kino?


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

Wärmer......also wenn das ma kein Tipp is...

Jo der war im Kino


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

Scary Movie 4?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

nee im 4. waren keine Bunnys... nur Ipods und Viagra


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

Jawohl^^

wusste gar ned das die da mitgespielt haben.

@Illuminatos sie heissen Holly Madison, Bridget Marquardt und Kendra Wilkinson

Greez

Edit: hmmm dann isses doch die 3...

tut mir sorry


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Edit: Denn habt Ihr alle schon gesehen ich weiss das, mann muss sich nur gut achten.....



Ich nicht, und ich werd ihn mir auch nur unter Gewaltandrohung anschauen.


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

Cool danke für den Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

Verdammt wars jetzt 3 oder 4? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Es war 4 darum it jetzt pico dran


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

so, ich verabschiede mich fürs erste. cu


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

Ich werd heut nimma on kommen. also FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## mofsens (17. Juli 2008)

hajo dann stell ich ma was rein ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juli 2008)

dasn film der im knast spielt und die häftlinge müssen irgendein spiel gegen die wärter gewinnen oder?


----------



## mofsens (17. Juli 2008)

jo spielt im knast aber hat nix direkt mit den waertern zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tipp: hauptdarsteller is ganz vorne in der "jeansmontur" ^^


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juli 2008)

also die Filszene mit diesen Typen könnte direkt aus einem Tarantino-Film entnommen sein....aber ich kenn eigentlich alle von ihm und erinner mich nich an so eine Szene...
ausserdem sieht der Typ im Anzug ein bischen aus wie Schwarzenegger...nicht das das Collateral Damage oder so ist.hab den Film nie gesehen...


----------



## Quibly (18. Juli 2008)

ich glaube ncht, dass das Arni ist. Ich habe Collateral Damage gesehen und kann mich an eine Knastszene auch nicht erinnern, passt auch nicht in die Thematik des Films.

Also mir sagt das Film absolut nichts. ich kenne keinen Knastfilm, wo der Hauptdarsteller im Knast sitzt und den Coolen macht und die ganzen Lateinamerikaner wie sein Volk um ihn rumstehen. Obwohl, war in Cry Baby nicht eine Knastszene? Ne, vollkommen falscher Weg.


Hmm, also ich habe keinen Plan. Alle meine Gedanken landen in einer Sackgasse.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juli 2008)

jo,geht mir genau so...wir brauchen Tips und ein neues Bild...
hoffentlich schaut mofsens hier auch mal wiedr rein.er war das letzte mal heute um kurz vor 8 Uhr im Forum aktiv.scheint ihn aber net zu stören das zu seinem Bild keine Antworten kommen...
@Quibly:die stehen ja nicht um den Typen im Anzug sondern um den bärtigen Typen.der Hauptdarsteller ist bestimmt son cooler Bodyguard oder Killer....
Edit:der bärtige sieht sogar aus wie der Chef in Despoerado und der tätowierte links mit dem Rücken zum Betrachter könnte auch der Messserkiller sein.der im Anzug der Berater des Chefs...vielleicht ist das ne special edition von Desperado....


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2008)

gibts noch nen Tipp??


----------



## Quibly (18. Juli 2008)

Schade, dass dieser Bärtige überhaupt nicht zu erkennen ist.

Und wenn man die Filmliste von Danny Trejo sich so ansieht, spielt er öfter mal eine Rolle im Knast, da kann man sich totsuchen.

Sieht nicht danach aus, als wenn es in absehbarer Zeit noch andere Bilder oder Tipps geben wird.


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2008)

Dann gehts hald mit ffa weiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juli 2008)

3...2...1....aus...mofsens ist raus...vlt kriegen wir ja irgendwann die Auflösung
ich setz ein neues Bild rein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

Kiss of the Dragon


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2008)

Jup, würd ich auch sagen. Ein echt geiler Film.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

Zu Geil wie er die Beiden Bullen am Schließfach einfach schlafen schickt xD

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juli 2008)

jo,stimmt,war genial gemacht.endlich mal nich ein 08/15 Martial Arts Film...
pico du bist


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

Hier mal was komisches. Ich befürchte, dass den Film keiner kennen wird^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juli 2008)

hehe,da könntest du recht haben...
omg wenn ich den Typen im Pullunder(weiss gar net genau wie das geschrieben wird) mit dem Rücken zum betrachter da schon sitzen sehe wird mir schon schlecht...
vlt noch ein Tip dazu,falls keine Lösungsvorschläge kommen
Edit:sieht irgendwie nach französischer Komödie aus


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

Französisch stimmt. 
Komödie..... Naja... Es hat ein gewissen Witz, aber direkt als Komödie würd ichs nicht einstufen. Eher als Spielfilm(?)
Ich google mal, in welches Genre die Kritiker das Teil einstufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Es ist ein Liebesfilm^^


----------



## Emptybook (18. Juli 2008)

Könnte das der Film sein 

wo die Frau wohlhabende Männer anmacht , und ihre 3 Freunde dann immer ins Haus schleust und diese dann denjenigen töten ,um ihn dann zu beklauen.


Wenns der is kenn den namen leider nichtmehr is schon ziemlich lang her .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: na ich mein doch das ihre 3 freunde den einen killen den sie vorher verführt hat , und das diese 4(mit frau) diesen dann beklauen.^^


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Könnte das der Film sein
> 
> wo die Frau wohlhabende Männer anmacht , und ihre 3 Freunde dann immer ins Haus schleust und diese dann denjenigen töten ,um ihn dann zu beklauen.
> 
> ...


Nicht dass ich wüsste^^
Aber mir fällt auf anhieb auch kein >>>Liebesfilm<<< ein, bei dem eine Frau nen Typen killt, um ihn zu beklauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juli 2008)

puh,ich klink mich jetzt aus...hab kein Schimmer und Liebesfilm ist auch nich mein Genre...
und google platzt bestimmt wenn ich "französicher Liebesfilm" eingebe...


----------



## Gribi (18. Juli 2008)

Die fabelhafte Welt der Amélie?

Die Schauspielerin ganz links heisst die Audrey Tautou?

Edit: isses Happy End?


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

Richtige Schauspielerin, Falscher Film


Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: aber gleich hast dus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (18. Juli 2008)

Liebe um jeden Preis &#8211; Hors de prix ?

Edit: Es ist Zusammen ist man weniger allein!!!


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Edit: Es ist Zusammen ist man weniger allein!!!


Das ist es


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (18. Juli 2008)

Verdammt bin ich gut.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok und hier das neue:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

Welcome to the Jungle?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

ach kA 
vin diesel und the rock verwechsle ich immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (18. Juli 2008)

Beide falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (18. Juli 2008)

Das ist *The Rock*

Leider mag ich den nicht besonders und deswegen kucke ich Filme mit ihm nur sehr ungern

genau wie Julia Roberts einen Film wo die mitspielt habe ich und werde ich niemals kucken ich finde die >Frau einfach gräßlich 

Tausendmal schlimmer als Freddy Krüger und der Predator zusammen und die ist nichtmal geschmicnkt 

soviel zu *the rock*

wahrscheinlich iein Hirnloser Actionfilm mit schlechter story 


nix gegen action filme : D


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

Southland Tales?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Nodon (18. Juli 2008)

mhm "Walking Tall" ?


----------



## Gribi (18. Juli 2008)

Jup is der richtige Schauspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide falsch


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

Dann würd ich anhand der Kette mal auf "Doom" tppen



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (18. Juli 2008)

Richtig Pico is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

Hätt ich doch auf mein Bauchgefühl hören sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das neue Pic. Auch das sollte shcnell gelöst sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (18. Juli 2008)

Die Legende des Zorro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns richtig is ffa


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

jap


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Die Legende des Zorro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt. also FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2008)

hier hab ich noch was ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (18. Juli 2008)

kein plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

Sagt mir auch nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2008)

Na das freut mich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

Dann lass mal n paar Tips rüberwachsen^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2008)

dann hald noch was ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

Das hat mir jetzt sehr geholfen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (18. Juli 2008)

ich weiß ich weiß ich weiß, oh man, mir fällt der Titel nicht ein, hier das Teil mit Johnny Depp.

Oh Gott der Titel. Oh man, moment.....

Oh manno..... Don Juan DeMarco 

Jetzt ist es raus

Auf dem ersten Bild sind Marlon Brando und Faye Dunaway. Und das kam mir schon sooo bekannt vor, und ich habe überlegt und überlegt.



und ich gebe ffa


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2008)

richtig


----------



## Quibly (18. Juli 2008)

ähm, also nochmal an Alle:


FFA


----------



## Gribi (18. Juli 2008)

So glaub das findet niemand raus^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. auf bestätigung muss ned gewartet werden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

Spiderman 3

FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## mofsens (18. Juli 2008)

sorry leute das ich net aufgeloest hab, hab vorhin pruefung geschrieben,maechtig vermasselt un frusttrinken war angesagt....war blood in blood out, anschaun lohnt sich ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Juli 2008)

Und das nächste:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jagerr (18. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und das nächste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okey mal was einfaches....

"hiermit schieße ich aus 500 Metern entfernung einem Hund die Flöhe runter!"

nah kommt ihr drauf?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

wtf was isn das fürn film?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wtf was isn das fürn film?



Genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt.

Kann es sein dass es ein japanischer oder allgemein asiatischer Film ist?


----------



## Topperharly (18. Juli 2008)

das zitat is von zurück in die zukunft 3...aber das bild.... kA


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Juli 2008)

Tip 1: Japanischer Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Tip 1: Japanischer Film
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ha, wusst ichs doch^^

Blöderweise bin ich jetzt mit meiner Weisheit auch am Ende.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Juli 2008)

Ok, Tip 2: Mit der gleichen Technik wie "Sin City" gemacht.


----------



## Pille22 (19. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ok, Tip 2: Mit der gleichen Technik wie "Sin City" gemacht.


Das sagt mir wenig. ^^
Dieser Film "Sin City" war höchst verstörend und merkwürdig..... manche mögen das "Kunst" oder "Kult" nennen, aber ich nenne es .... äh..... "höchst verstörend und merkwürdig". XD

Noch n Tipp, bitte. ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juli 2008)

Fängt mit C an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pille22 (19. Juli 2008)

Nochmal zusammenfassen :


spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und das nächste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





spectrumizer schrieb:


> Fängt mit C an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okay, ICH komme da sicherlich nicht drauf. ^^


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

Oo auflösn xD


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Juli 2008)

Casshern?

Lohnt sich der denn?
War mal kurz davor mir den anzuschauen.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juli 2008)

Casshern ist korrekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, also ich fand den super, 3x gesehen bisher. Typischer japanischer Flair mit Martial Arts, SciFi, Endzeit-Stimmung, ethischen Fragen. Wer sowas mag, für den ist Casshern sicher was.


----------



## Pille22 (19. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Casshern ist korrekt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach stimmt, den hab ich mal gesehen.....
Joa, hatte was.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Juli 2008)

Fein, Fein, dann werd ich mir den bei Gelegenheit doch mal anschauen.
Und wenn ich ihn nicht gut finde kann ich dich (bzw euch beide) beschuldigen^^

FFA, ich hab grad nix.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juli 2008)

Dann bin ich nochmal so frei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Juli 2008)

Zu schwer?


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

hm der mann, der im wasser steht? xD
ne, kA
true story, no homo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (20. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dann bin ich nochmal so frei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fuck ich weis das ich den schon gesehen habe

der tauft sich grade glaub
 im hintergund diese ganzen kirchenmembers 


mist nicht soviel saufen dann bleiben auch die erinnerungen


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

lassen wa gelten xD


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Juli 2008)

feuchte Hintern Jungs ftw

und weiter. Easy.

[attachment=3828:JackFrost.jpg]


----------



## sTereoType (20. Juli 2008)

Das ist jetzt aber nicht jack frost oder?


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

doch


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht jack frost oder?


In gewisser Weise schon^^

Aber um euch nicht zu verwirren: Nein, es ist nicht Jack Frost.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> In gewisser Weise schon^^
> 
> Aber um euch nicht zu verwirren: Nein, es ist nicht Jack Frost.


ich hab mir schon gedacht das das zu einfach wäre(immerhin heißt das bild ja so)^^


----------



## Nodon (21. Juli 2008)

Ist nen Jack ^^

Aber Jack Nicholson in "The Shining"


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2008)

Nodon schrieb:


> Ist nen Jack ^^
> 
> Aber Jack Nicholson in "The Shining"


das ist Jack Nicholson??? spielte Shining nicht nur im Hotel?ausser am Anfang wo sie anreisen?
das Bild sieht eher wie eine Komödie aus...aber manchmal täuschen Bilder auch sehr...


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

Ist das irgend so ein Werwolffilm?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Juli 2008)

Ah, endlich wieder Werktag.
Endlich wieder Leben im Film-Rate-Thread^^



Nodon schrieb:


> Ist nen Jack ^^
> 
> Aber Jack Nicholson in "The Shining"



Shining ist korrekt. Ganz am Schluss verfolgt Jack sie ja durch den Irrgarten, verläuft sich und erfriert. Ich glaub es ist sogar die letzte Szene des Films.

Edit: Ich korrigiere, die letzte Szene ist der Zoom auf das Foto.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2008)

tja,Nodon hat zwar recht,aber er ist jetzt seit über einer Std. off...ich hoffe er ist mir nicht böse,wenn ich schon mal in der Zwischenzeit ein neues Bild reinstelle,zumal sich Thorrac so aufs Bilder raten gefreut hat heut morgen...
hier ist es:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

Also das sagt mir überhaupt nichts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2008)

ok,ein Tip:ist eine Komödie...


----------



## Quibly (21. Juli 2008)

Ein Fisch namens Wanda.

Die armen kleinen Hunnis haben es alles andere als leicht in dem Film.



Und ich gebe ffa


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2008)

hehe,hast recht Quibly...ist ein Fisch namens Wanda...absolut sehenswert...
ok,wenn in den nächsten 5 min keiner eins reinstellt schau ich nochmal nach einem neuen Bild...


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

So jetzt hab ich noch was ausgegraben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Juli 2008)

Ach wie heißt der noch mal...
Das ist doch der Typ, mit den Animationshäschen usw zusammen spiel.... Von Walt Disney müste der sein wenn ich nicht irre.... Aber wie hieß der noch mal :S


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

Na dann such mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Juli 2008)

Was denkst du was ich machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber weißt du wie viele filme von Walt Disney sind? Ich wusste es nicht oO

Sag mir zumindest ein Jahrzehnt^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2008)

omg,der war wohl schon alt,als ihn Adam und Eva gemeinsam anschauten...
ich sag mal einfach:Onkel Toms Hütte...


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

Nö nö, dann wärs zu einfach und wirklich schwer ist es echt nicht den zu finden.


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> omg,der war wohl schon alt,als ihn Adam und Eva gemeinsam anschauten...
> ich sag mal einfach:Onkel Toms Hütte...


nope


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Juli 2008)

Ich mach mal Mittagspause. vll hab ich die zündende Idee^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2008)

ist das Onkel Remus Wunderland?


----------



## Sam1202 (21. Juli 2008)

Onkel Remus’ Wunderland müsste das sein^^

EDIT: Mist, da war jemand schneller.


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist das Onkel Remus Wunderland?


Ganz genau. Ein Film aus dem Jahr 1946 also sogar noch unsere Eltern in die Windeln geschissen haben oder noch gar nicht auf der Welt waren.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Juli 2008)

Verdammt... jetzt hätt ichs auch gehabt :-S


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2008)

ich dachte du bist in der Mittagspause?


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2008)

ok,hier ein neues:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam1202 (21. Juli 2008)

Puh, kein Plan. Sagt mir gar nüscht das Bild.

Würde mal entweder was Actionmäßig oder ne Verarsche tippen^^


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2008)

liegst mit beidem richtig


----------



## Sam1202 (21. Juli 2008)

Mein Gott bin ich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt muss mir nur ein Film einfallen in dem ein Actionfilm verarscht wird...
Einer der Scary Movie Teile? (Wobei das bestimmt zu einfach wäre^^)


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich dachte du bist in der Mittagspause?


Ich bin extra noch mal ins Büro geschnellt, als es mir eingefallen ist^^

Der jetzige Film sagt mir zwar was, aber ich hab keine idee was das sein könnte...


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2008)

der ist schon ein bischen älter....ich mein Ende der 80er...


----------



## Sam1202 (21. Juli 2008)

Na Toll. Da war ich nichtmal auf der Welt zu der Zeit xD
Aber google kann mir bestimmt helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2008)

Sam1202 schrieb:


> Na Toll. Da war ich nichtmal auf der Welt zu der Zeit xD
> Aber google kann mir bestimmt helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol,den hab ich mir zur Erstaufführung im Kino reingezogen und anschliessend noch 2 mal auf Video und mindetsens einmal im fersnsehen angschaut...ist ein genialer Film.empfehlenswert...


----------



## Sam1202 (21. Juli 2008)

Ein Arbeitskollege meint gerade Hot Shots oder so die Richtung?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Juli 2008)

Last Action Hero.


Ein wirklicher cooler Arnie-Film, in dem er sich und das Action-Genre auf die Schippe nimmt.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2008)

Thorrak hats natürlich erkannt...Last Action Hero mit dem kalifornischen Gouverneur in der Hauptrolle...


----------



## Sam1202 (21. Juli 2008)

Na Toll :/ 
Wenigstens war ich nah dran xD


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Juli 2008)

Ich geb FFA.

Muss jetzt weiterlernen.


----------



## Quibly (21. Juli 2008)

so ffa, dann mache ich mal schnellwas Leichtes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (21. Juli 2008)

80 Tage um die Welt?


----------



## Quibly (21. Juli 2008)

Das ist korrekt


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (21. Juli 2008)

[attachment=3850:klcdx.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2008)

oha,wieder was asiatisches?


----------



## Quibly (21. Juli 2008)

Das müsste "Dark City" sein, nix asiatisches.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (21. Juli 2008)

Dark City stimmt und hat mit Asia nix zu tun.
Du bist


----------



## Quibly (21. Juli 2008)

Okay, weiter im Text:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

James Bond - Casino Royal ?

Aber ich denke du willst und nur reinlegen mit dem Schauspieler ^^


----------



## Quibly (21. Juli 2008)

Ne Casino Royal ist es nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Juli 2008)

Ich würd auf Tomb Raider tippen


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (21. Juli 2008)

Tomb Raider ist es auch nicht



Jetzt geht es los, google wird genutzt, die Filmliste des Schauspieler durchgeforstet.


----------



## Bankchar (21. Juli 2008)

Layer Cake ? 

Falls richtig kann ruhig jemand anderes weiter machen^^


----------



## Llevana (21. Juli 2008)

Layer Cake


----------



## Llevana (21. Juli 2008)

ach miste, zu spät. :/


----------



## Quibly (21. Juli 2008)

Layer Cake ist korrekt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er macht ffa, also haut rein. Ich habe momentan nichts da.


----------



## Llevana (21. Juli 2008)

mh, nagut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Juli 2008)

Llevana schrieb:


> mh, nagut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich seh kein Bild, bloß den Website-Namen. Aber der Film heißt Requiem For A Dream.


----------



## Llevana (21. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich seh kein Bild, bloß den Website-Namen. Aber der Film heißt Requiem For A Dream.



mh, bild sehe ich aber schon. naja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2008)

ich seh kein Bild...


----------



## Quibly (21. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe auch kein Bild


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

Also ich seh russischen Text oder was das auch für ne Sprache sein soll.


----------



## Shardy (21. Juli 2008)

da kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## mofsens (21. Juli 2008)

kein bild zu sehn un trotzdem erraten? da kann wohl jmd dateien nich umbenennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pille22 (21. Juli 2008)

Dann mach ich mal wieder was "einfaches". ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na?
Hunger? ^^


----------



## Klunker (21. Juli 2008)

Also Boogey Man ist es schon mal nicht...

mhm sieht aus wie en billiger Horror Streifen...nunja das sind eh immer die besten^^

Ich rate mal..

Des Metzgers letzte Hand? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Irgend wie gehts hier überhaupt nicht mehr vorwärts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Klunker: Der Comicstrip von Death Note ist einfach zu geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Juli 2008)

Angriff der Wurstfinger?


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2008)

so,da Pille22 heute das letzte mal um 05.30 Uhr aktiv in diesem Fiorum gewesen ist,wird man sicherlich nicht vor heute nachmittag wieder etwas von ihm lesen....da auch anscheinend keiner etwas mit dem Bild anfangen kann setze ich einfach mal eins zwischendurch rein.das Bild sollte eigentlich sehr schnell erraten sein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Kommt mir bekannt vor kann aber grad nicht sagen woher.

Also links ist Bruce Willies und recht Chris Tucker, der in der MItte kenn ich auch aber der Name weiss ich grad nicht.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Könnte es das fünfte Element sein?


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor kann aber grad nicht sagen woher.
> 
> Also links ist Bruce Willies und recht Chris Tucker, der in der MItte kenn ich auch aber der Name weiss ich grad nicht.


na wenn du die erkennst hast ja praktisch schon die Lösung...


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Könnte es das fünfte Element sein?


siehst du...und schon ist sie da die Lösung


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Na dann muss ich mal wieder dan.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2008)

tja,das Bild sagt mir gar nix und leider kann ich das nich vergrössern um vlt ein wichtiges Detail zu entdecken...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Juli 2008)

Hmm, eine Harpune und irgendwas unter dem Tuch.

Könnte es vielleicht das erste King Kong Remake sein?


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

nö

so ich geh gleich in den Mittag darum gibt gleich noch nen Bild


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2008)

also ich seh im Hintergrund noch ein Farbigen stehen.aber entweder täuscht die Perspektive oder der Farbige ist sehr klein und die Person(?) unter dem Tuch ist sehr gross.aber der Hintergrund sieht aus wie ein Lagerraum...schade das das Bild so klein ist...vielleicht sowas wie Die Borger?


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@shadow: nope


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2008)

also irgendwas mit Kleinen Leuten und grossen Leuten stell ich mir vor...wenn ich dioe Klamotten von der Person auf dem Bild sehe denke ich an eine Komödie


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Juli 2008)

Hmm, und jetzt haben dir einen Kerl (?) in Frauenklamotten, der in ein Fass mit Öl gefallen ist oder von einem schwarzen Slimer vollgeschleimt wurde. Was zum Henker ist das?

Gullivers Freaking Awesome Nightmare Travel?


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hmm, und jetzt haben dir einen Kerl (?) in Frauenklamotten, der in ein Fass mit Öl gefallen ist oder von einem schwarzen Slimer vollgeschleimt wurde. Was zum Henker ist das?


in Frauenklamotten?also für mich sieht das aus wie eine Jogginghose wo Strümpfe drüber gezogen wurden.oben alles voll Schleim und auf dem Kopf ein Tropemhelm(?)...das ist garantiert irgendwas mit Kleinen und grossen Wesen.könnt ich wetten.das verrückte daran ist,dass mir das bekannt vor kommt...
blöd das Quonix so kleine Bilder hat...


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2008)

oder ist das einer der Nightmare Filme mit Freddy Kruger?


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

bis jetzt alles falsch

dann such ich mal noch ein Bild


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

zwar nicht grösser aber heller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Juli 2008)

Marry Poppins? xD


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

auch nicht


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2008)

Elliot das Schmunzelmonster?


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Elliot das Schmunzelmonster?


Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte

Na geht doch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2008)

also bald hast du alle disneyfilme durch...


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Jup, sollte mal wieder was anderes machen, ist wohl langsam zu offensichtlich. Aber mir fällt fast nichts mehr ein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2008)

ok,hiermit gehts weiter:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Ich Tipp mal auf ne billige Verfilmung eines Games.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2008)

ok,ich muss gleich los,damit das aufgelöst wird geb ich den Tip das der rechte der Hauptdarsteller des Films ist.dieser Herr ist bekannt aus einem schaurigen Roadmovie,wo er einen Jugendlichen durch die Wüste folgt(ekligste Szene des Films:ein Finger in den Pommes)...jetzt dürfte klar sein wer der Hauptdarsteller ist...ok,die Innitialen sind R.H.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

kein Schimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2008)

ok,dann warte auf Thorrak...schönen Feierabend...


----------



## Emptybook (22. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ok,hiermit gehts weiter:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich weis das ich den schon gesehen habe , aber wie immer hab ich  nich den namen im kopf ;D

In dem Film gehts um ein Spiel(fußball,eben ein ballspiel) nur eben viel brutaler
Wie gesagt K.a wie das heißt


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Juli 2008)

diese tücher um die köppe rum erinnern mich iwie an diesen 2 teiler über hannibal (der aus karthago, nicht der aus hannibal rising oder so^^) aber der rest passt da nich zu....


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2008)

emtybook:bist genau auf den richtigen Weg...Endzeitfilm...und jetzt nehm noch meine Tips von der vorherigen Seite dazu und du hast den Film


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Juli 2008)

spielen die dieses spiel in einer russischen liga oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Serran (22. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ok,hiermit gehts weiter:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jagger?


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2008)

Lso Shadow mach mal weiter.


----------



## Serran (23. Juli 2008)

Nicht Jagger... Hmm... " Die Jugger" ? Ist es der?


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Juli 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Nicht Jagger... Hmm... " Die Jugger" ? Ist es der?


Google Bestätigt deine Annahme: Letztes Bild

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2008)

Na dann macht mal weiter.


----------



## Serran (23. Juli 2008)

Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Juli 2008)

Garden State
FFA wenn richtig


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Serran (23. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Garden State
> FFA wenn richtig
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Mist du bist gut... Garden State ist richtig.


----------



## Shardy (23. Juli 2008)

kann ich weiter machen?
ignoriert mich wenn der Gewinner weiter macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (23. Juli 2008)

Darf man zerimal hinterinander raten? Ich weiss es nämluch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (23. Juli 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Darf man zerimal hinterinander raten? Ich weiss es nämluch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wüßte nichts das dagegen spricht.
Ich kenne die Szene nicht...


----------



## Haerun (23. Juli 2008)

Sieht mir nach "Die Welle" aus @ Shardy - Lauter weiße Hemden in einer vermutlich deutschen Produktion...


----------



## iReap (23. Juli 2008)

Haerun schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach "Die Welle" aus @ Shardy - Lauter weiße Hemden in einer vermutlich deutschen Produktion...



verdammt, 1 Minute zu langsam -.- (falls das stimmt, hätt ich auch gesagt)


----------



## Shardy (23. Juli 2008)

das ist völlig richtig


----------



## Haerun (23. Juli 2008)

Prima, dann bin ich wohl dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (23. Juli 2008)

Die roten Flüsse?  Oder Leon der Profi?


----------



## Haerun (23. Juli 2008)

Keiner von beiden, fürchte ich.


P.S.: Neue Seite, darum nocheinmal das Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith sieht die Frage von x3n0n voraus und sagt: "Ja so heißt er eigentlich, dessen ist sich Haerun bewusst - doch ist weder der erste noch der zweite Teil gesucht."


----------



## x3n0n (23. Juli 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Die roten Flüsse?  Oder Leon der Profi?


Heisst das nicht die purpurnen Flüsse oder sind das zwei verschiedene Filme?


----------



## Quibly (23. Juli 2008)

Ich rate mal: Ronin?

Wenn richtig: ffa
Wenn falsch: Pech gehabt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haerun (23. Juli 2008)

*Ronin* ist absolut korrekt! 

Jean Reno bereitet gerade seine Ampelfernschaltung für einen Überfall vor und hält keine Bonbontüte in der Hand, wie es vll auf den ersten Blick durch den Lichteinfall erscheinen mag...


----------



## x3n0n (24. Juli 2008)

Neuer Film:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke wer den Film kennt sollte das erkennen.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juli 2008)

puh,keine Ahnung was das ein soll...bitte ein Tip oder anderes Bild dazu...


----------



## Qonix (24. Juli 2008)

ein kleiner Tipp?


----------



## x3n0n (24. Juli 2008)

Screen kommt...

//Edit:
Der hier sollte das ganze doch viel einfacher machen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

Das ist V wie Vendetta!

Grade kein Bild zur Hand, also FFA.


----------



## x3n0n (24. Juli 2008)

Right


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist nicht so schwer^=)


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juli 2008)

das stimmt...zumal du den Namen des Filmes auf deinem Bild nicht geändert hast
ich tipp dann einfach mal auf Der Fluch-The Grudge...
vlt kannst du ja mein Bild erratern welches ich gleich reinstelle,dann versuchst du nochmal ein anderes...


----------



## Emptybook (24. Juli 2008)

Ist es vielleicht "Kellerkind reloaded , der erste Sonnenstrahl" ?


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Juli 2008)

Grmb...
ich sollt mal vorhe rlesen^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juli 2008)

ok,da es heute so heiss ist gibts was passendes....wirklich sehr einfach:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Juli 2008)

Die fantastischen 4

@picollo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Juli 2008)

Die Fantastischen 4


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Verdammt..


----------



## Qonix (24. Juli 2008)

Dann mal weiter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juli 2008)

Der Supercop?


----------



## Qonix (24. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Der Supercop?


jup  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juli 2008)

also Terence Hil auf alle Fälle...ich kann das bild net vergrössern.von daher ist raten angesagt.ich tippe aber auch auf den Supercop weil ich erahne das dort eine Kugel zwischen seinen Zähnen steckt,die er gerade aufgefangen hat
Edit:ach auch zu spät


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juli 2008)

Erst hab ich gedacht dass es ein Western ist (Hintergrund, Hut etc) aber die Kugel hat mich dann auch auf Supercop gebracht.

Jut, dann setz ich auch mal wieder was rein.

[attachment=3913:TheCourt.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juli 2008)

mmmh,den Koffern nach zu urteilen spielt der Film in den 50ern oder 60ern...der Typ ist augenscheinlich Priester/Pfarrer/Pastor....aber etwas seltsam sind die vielen Medikamente,die vor ihm auf den Tisch liegen...
ist er ein Betrüger/Schmuggler im Priestergewand?ich tippe auf eine Komödie...
oder ist er Richter???


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mmmh,den Koffern nach zu urteilen spielt der Film in den 50ern oder 60ern...der Typ ist augenscheinlich Priester/Pfarrer/Pastor....aber etwas seltsam sind die vielen Medikamente,die vor ihm auf den Tisch liegen...
> ist er ein Betrüger/Schmuggler im Priestergewand?ich tippe auf eine Komödie...
> oder ist er Richter???



Komödie stimmt. 
Und es ist ein Richter. Allerdings hat er nur eine relativ kleine Rolle. Es geht um Grunde um die beiden Koffer (typische Verwechslungsgeschichte).

Achja, der Film ist aus den 70ern.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juli 2008)

jo,in den 70ern gedreht...also ich glaub den hab ich gesehen.der Richter braucht die Medikamente weil ihm die ganze Sache übern Kopf wächst.er kommt überhaupt nicht klar mit dem Fall und dreht immer mehr durch und wird immer verwirrter,weil die Stories der Beschuldigten ihn um den Verstand bringen....aber welcher war das noch????ein Tip bräuchte ich noch...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,in den 70ern gedreht...also ich glaub den hab ich gesehen.der Richter braucht die Medikamente weil ihm die ganze Sache übern Kopf wächst.er kommt überhaupt nicht klar mit dem Fall und dreht immer mehr durch und wird immer verwirrter,weil die Stories der Beschuldigten ihn um den Verstand bringen....aber welcher war das noch????ein Tip bräuchte ich noch...



Jup, das passt einigermaßen. Auf der anderen Seite des Richtertisches tummeln sich glaube ich 10 - 15 Personen.

Ich geb dir mal ein anderes Bild.

[attachment=3914:TheCourt2.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juli 2008)

hallo doc oder so...mit Barbara Streisand und Ryan o'Neil...
Edit:laut google gibts den Film Is was Doc mit den beiden Schauspielern


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hallo doc oder so...mit Barbara Streisand und Ryan o'Neil...
> Edit:laut google gibts den Film *Is was Doc* mit den beiden Schauspielern



Korrekt.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juli 2008)

ich fand den damals ganz witzig...
naja,ich geb ffa,hab leider keine Zeit ein neues rauszusuchen...


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (24. Juli 2008)

In China essen Sie Hunde!
FFA


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (24. Juli 2008)

The Call


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

jop war auch nicht sonderlich schwer


----------



## sTereoType (24. Juli 2008)

Shardy schrieb:


> jop war auch nicht sonderlich schwer


für mich wäre es schwer gewesen, wenn das bild nicht TheCall07 heißen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
FFA


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

=)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Juli 2008)

Lizenz zum Heiraten?


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

jop


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Juli 2008)

Ok. Ich edite eins rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juli 2008)

das ist Shoot em up....


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juli 2008)

ok,mach ich mal weiter:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Juli 2008)

Moment mal. Ich glaub den kenn ich. Irre ich mich oder ist das Weiße, was da runter kommt, kein Schnee sondern Asche?


----------



## Qonix (25. Juli 2008)

kein schimmer

Tipp?


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juli 2008)

mist,durch dieses Bild wird es bestimmt zu einfach:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juli 2008)

Sagt mir übehaupt nichts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juli 2008)

ok,da ich mich gleich ins Wochenende verabschiede setz ich ein drittes Bild rein.wenn ich danach noch eins reinsetzen müsste würde der Titel des Films auf dme Bild stehen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. Juli 2008)

Das ist Dreamcatcher


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juli 2008)

danke pico....schönes WE...


----------



## theri (25. Juli 2008)

GHOST RIDER ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. Juli 2008)

FFA
Ich fahr in 1h weg, und komm erst am Montag Abend wieder. Und so lang will ich euch nicht warten lassn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Juli 2008)

FFA?

Ok, dann nochmal ich. Diesmal hoffentlich schwieriger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal mit Freunden auf Achse. Komm heut gegen Mitternacht nochmal vorbei schaun.


----------



## Lurock (25. Juli 2008)

Botched - Voll verkackt


----------



## K0l0ss (26. Juli 2008)

Bingo. Richtig.


----------



## Lurock (26. Juli 2008)

FFA


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiraka (26. Juli 2008)

**seufzel**
Oh Captain mein Captain!

Das müste der Club der toten Dichter sein.


Mit nicht ganz sicherem Gruß
Kiraka


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juli 2008)

Zu einfach, aber richtig.


----------



## Serran (26. Juli 2008)

Dann mach mal weiter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiraka (27. Juli 2008)

Sorry, dass es länger gedauert hat, kam noch dieses nervige RL dazwischen.

Tadaaa! Wer weiß es?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mit cineastischem Gruß
Kiraka


----------



## Pille22 (27. Juli 2008)

Pille22 schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal wieder was "einfaches". ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was denn?
Ihr kennt Beetlejuice nicht?


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2008)

Kiraka schrieb:


> Sorry, dass es länger gedauert hat, kam noch dieses nervige RL dazwischen.
> 
> Tadaaa! Wer weiß es?
> 
> ...


mmh,kommt mir nicht bekannt vor....sieht nach einer Komödie aus...seltsam ist neben den mathematischen Berechnungen der aufgemalte Knochen(?) auf der Tafel....hat das was mit Hunden zu tun? der super Dog oder sowas?


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2008)

so,da das Bild von Kiraka vor fast genau 27 Std hier reingestellt wurde und er sich seit dem hier im Forum nicht mehr hat blicken lassen,mach ich schon mal mit einem sehr einfachen Bild weiter.wundert mich das von den beiden noch gar nix hier in diesem Thread war...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Juli 2008)

Leathle Waepon der 3te Teil müsste das sein. Auf jeden Fall der mit dem Typ mit dem Flammenwerfer am Anfang.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2008)

das lass ich mal gerade so gelten,denn es ist eigentlich der 4.Teil,aber da du den Flammenwerfermann kennst,zählt das mal...du bist dran...


----------



## Qonix (28. Juli 2008)

Dann bin mal wieder drann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## εмо¢нεη (28. Juli 2008)

also "Winnie Pooh auf neuen Abenteuern" ist es schon mal nicht. ôo


----------



## Qonix (28. Juli 2008)

Auf solche Beiträge kann verzichtet werden.

Vorallem als Neuling sollte man sich nicht gleich in ein schlechtes Licht rücken.


----------



## εмо¢нεη (28. Juli 2008)

Weißt du wie egal mir das ist? oO


----------



## Qonix (28. Juli 2008)

&#949;&#1084;&#1086;¢&#1085;^ schrieb:


> Weißt du wie egal mir das ist? oO


Na dann denk ich mal, wird sich irgend wann ein Mod um dich kümmern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2008)

wer frei von sünde ist, werfe den ersten stein...


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2008)

sagt mir leider auch nix....geb mal bitte ein Tip dazu ab...


----------



## Qonix (28. Juli 2008)

Das Auto spielt eine grosse Rolle.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

Sieht aus wie Bumblebee... Transformers?


----------



## Qonix (28. Juli 2008)

genau

du bist


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

Bidde schön:


[attachment=3953:fghd.jpg]


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

ja genau.. archimonde xD


----------



## sTereoType (28. Juli 2008)

Big Fish


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2008)

Big Fish...genialer Film...
Edit:zu spät


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

Korrekt.

sTereo ist dran


----------



## sTereoType (28. Juli 2008)

bidde schön


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow


----------



## sTereoType (28. Juli 2008)

rischtisch


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

[attachment=3955:vbn.jpg]


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

ohne aufs bild zu klicken  shaun of the dead..erkentn amn auch so^^

Müsste die Szene sein wo sie zum Pub wollen aber alles voller zombie ist^^


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

Korrekt


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na dann ratet mal.


----------



## Kiraka (28. Juli 2008)

> so,da das Bild von Kiraka vor fast genau 27 Std hier reingestellt wurde und er sich seit dem hier im Forum nicht mehr hat blicken lassen,mach ich schon mal mit einem sehr einfachen Bild weiter.wundert mich das von den beiden noch gar nix hier in diesem Thread



Das Bild wäre aus dem Film "Mystery Science Theatre(MST) 3000" (the Movie!)gewesen. 
Dass ich manchmal auf ein Post nicht so schnell reagieren kann liegt an dem dummen Umstand, dass man ab und an im RealLife soviel zu tun hat (Arbeit und so), dass ich so schöne Dinge wie "durch Foren hopsen" öfter erstmal hintenanstellen muss.
Und btw bin ich eine SIE.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mit kurzem, weil gehetztem Gruß
Kiraka


----------



## sTereoType (29. Juli 2008)

Never die in a Hospital

bitte nennt eure bilder nach dem runterladen um^^ so ist es keine herausforderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 FFA


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

Kiraka schrieb:


> Das Bild wäre aus dem Film "Mystery Science Theatre(MST) 3000" (the Movie!)gewesen.
> Dass ich manchmal auf ein Post nicht so schnell reagieren kann liegt an dem dummen Umstand, dass man ab und an im RealLife soviel zu tun hat (Arbeit und so), dass ich so schöne Dinge wie "durch Foren hopsen" öfter erstmal hintenanstellen muss.
> Und btw bin ich eine SIE.
> 
> ...


oh sorry,das Wort Krieger*in* hätte mir eigentlich schon ein Hinweis auf dein Geschlecht geben müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich versteh dich voll und ganz das das buffed Forum hinten an steht und die Arbeit vorgehen muss.Aber auch die meisten anderen Forennutzer haben tatsächlich ein RL und sehr viele schreiben hier während ihrer Arbeitszeit rein.so wie ich...
in diesem Thread ist es sinnvoll sich ab und an mal reinzuklicken, um zu schauen ob es schon Lösungsvorschläge für das reingesetzte Bild gegeben hat.Es ist sicherlich keinem damit gedient ein Bild reinzustellen und dann ein oder zwei Tage später wieder reinzuklicken, um zu sehen was sich da getan hat.Für die Leute die raten möchten ist es schöner wenn man den Bildersteller auch mal ein paar Infos zum Bild entlocken kann.Und es ist dann entnervend wenn man alle 2 Tage ein Tip für das gesuchte Bild bekommen würde...
in diesem Sinne noch viel Spass weiterhin im buffed-forum
und ich setz gleich noch ein neues Bild rein...


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

so hier das neue Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2008)

King Kong?


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Never die in a Hospital
> 
> bitte nennt eure bilder nach dem runterladen um^^ so ist es keine herausforderung
> 
> ...



Never mess with Klunker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist leider falsh mein Freund..nicht umsosnt sag ich immer schreibt das nicht darunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   laos mein Bild steht immernoch zur Debatte.

Tipp: In der uSA wurde ein großer Wirbel darum gemacht...


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

Quonix du hast recht mit King Kong,aber scheint so,dass Klunker alle gear... hat mit dem Namen für das Bild...sehr geil....
hab auch nie von einem Film mit diesen Namen gehört
ausserdem mag ich die Sig von Klunker
btt:ist das ein Horrorfilm?die verängstigte Frau sieht danach aus...


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2008)

Hmm, Klunker gib mal nen Tipp.

Also zu grosser Wirbel fällt mir nur: Die letzte passion Christi ein aber das wirds wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Nope ok noch mehr Tipps.

Horrorfilm
Zum Filmstart veröffentlichte die Produktionsfirma eine gefakte Fernsehdokumentation.
Es geht um die Zahnfee.


So jetzt sollte das ganz leicht sein^^


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

Der Fluch von Darkness?


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

joah da fehlt en Wörtchen^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Juli 2008)

Der Fluch von Darkness Falls oder so?

Edit: damn


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

Der Fluch von darkness Falls#
Edit:so was blödes...ich Hirni...


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Richtig^^


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2008)

Der Fluch von Darkness Falls?

edit: ach fuck


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

lol,drei Antworten und alle fluchen im Edit)))))))


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2008)

Edit ist doch was vom Schönsten das es gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

ok dann ist Thorrak jetzt dran....er hat als erster den gesamten Titel des Films gehabt...


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Jup^^ bin mal gespannt was da kommt^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Juli 2008)

Danke Shadow.

Dürfte relativ einfach sein, auf die Schnelle ist mir nix besseres eingefallen.

[attachment=3972:2001SpaceOdyssey.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

Planet der Affen...1.Teil?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Planet der Affen...1.Teil?



Korrekt.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

ok,hier das nächste:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2008)

3 Engel für Charlie 1. Teil


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Juli 2008)

3 Engel für Charlie

Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: grmbl....


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

jaaaa,da seid ihr wieder schnell....eine halbnackte Frau und nach 30 sek steht die Lösung da...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wahrscheinlich hat mich Klunker mit seiner sig verwirrt...
Qonix du bist...endlich mal erster


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Das Viech errinnert mich iregntwie an einen Goofey Film^^


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2008)

schon möglich


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

omg ich ahbe Goofy falsch geschrieben -.-  bin mal einakufen...bis später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2008)

genau  ^^

es ist: Der Goofy Film


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Dan bin ich wohl wieder dran? oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sollte einfach sein^^


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2008)

kommt mir bekannt vor und irgend wie doch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

diese Japser sehen auch alle gleich aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Es geht um Kämpfe an einer  Shuel und um eine heilige Rolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Juli 2008)

Ist das nicht dieser "Fighting School" oder so?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

ist das eine japanische oder chinesische Produktion,oder amerikanische?
hehe,Pico,wieder auf die Fototextfalle reingefallen?


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Es ist ein Material Arts film aus Asien..hat aer auch Fantasy Einflüsse wie Kraftbälle und sowas^^ und die einzelnen Characktere werden imme sehr schön vorgestellt..mit ner  Zwsichenblende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

dank google weiss ich jetzt das der Film Volcano High heisst....hab mein Lebtag noch nicht davon gehört...


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

ist richtig^^  Echt nicht?  habe die Collechtos Editon mit 2 disks und einem schönen Schuber^^


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

hörte sich auf alle Fälle interessant an...find ich gut Martial Arts mit Fantasyelementen...Big trouble in little China war so der erste den ich in diese Richtung geschaut habe.ist aber auch schon lockere 25 Jahre her...
so hier das nächste Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Juli 2008)

Schwer Verliebt

Mfg Gabriel



> hehe,Pico,wieder auf die Fototextfalle reingefallen?


Ich hab noch extra gegoogelt und es ist sogwar was sinnvolles dabei rausgekommen xD


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Recht hat er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mit Never die i a hospital hatte ich aj echt en Glücksfall^^


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

jo,Pico,du bist...seltsam was google alles ausspuckt...
@Klunker: stimmt,hehehe...


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,Pico,du bist...seltsam was google alles ausspuckt...


Wie war das jetzt gemeint?
"pico du bist" (also richtige antwort) und " seltsam was google alles ausspuckt"
oder
"pico du bist.... seltsam" (was ja auch stimmt^^) und "was google alles ausspuckt"


Ich such mal ein Bild, sollte ersteres zutreffen^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

hahaha,geil,jo Pico du bist seltsam
aber deine Antwort stimmt auch....du bist dran...


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2008)

Jo stimmt, darfst weiter machen.


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

weiß wer ob es von meiner sigi en große Bild gibt? muss sich ent bewegen nur das Bild..finde keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> weiß wer ob es von meiner sigi en große Bild gibt? muss sich ent bewegen nur das Bild..finde keins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hoffentlich gibts jemanden der das weiss


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte euch nicht wirklich lange aufhalten^^


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

Dumm und Dümmer?


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

mit  Jim Carey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...mhm solte ich mal  auf das bild klicken?^^  ich will dieses Bild ahben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Juli 2008)

Dumm und Dümmer ist richtig

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2008)

ok,ich geb ffa...ich stürz mich gleich in die kühlenden Fluten....ich glaub es wird kurz zischen wenn mein Körper das Wasser berührt...


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ok,ich geb ffa...ich stürz mich gleich in die kühlenden Fluten....ich glaub es wird kurz zischen wenn mein Körper das Wasser berührt...


Dann ist das Wasser aber nicht Kühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juli 2008)

ok,da keiner weiter gemacht hat,setz ich mal ein leichtes rein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2008)

Das ist doch "Crank" oder?

Bin mir grad nicht sicher ob Crank oder Transporter :S


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juli 2008)

tja,wer ist es denn nun?solltest du eigentlich direkt an der Busszene erkennen...war astrein die Passage.vorher schöne Kür im Ölbad...


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2008)

Ich tippe mal auf "The Transporter"


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juli 2008)

richtig...hast du bestimmt net gesehen wenn du tippst...absolut sehenswert der Film!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
also du bist dran...


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2008)

Doch den hab ich gesehen. Aber der Zustand in dem ich war ist nicht Empfehlenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (40° Fieber)
Ich wusste einfach nicht, wie die Szene in den Film passt (es will mr nicht einfallen  :S)

Pic kommt gleich


Mfg Gabriel


//EDIT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Juli 2008)

1. selber depp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. denk ich mal das das Johnny Depp ist

3. Das geheime Fenster?


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> 1. selber depp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1.) Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.) Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3.) Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (30. Juli 2008)

juhu, 3 Mal richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2008)

The Day after Tomorrow


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (30. Juli 2008)

klaro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2008)

FFA
Hab grad keine Zeit was zu suchen. (und bin gleich mittag essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Dann amch ich mal^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte leicht sein


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juli 2008)

erstens leicht und zweitens war es schon mal mit selben Bild: Constantine


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

richtig..mist^^ Ok du bist, bin bis 10 noch da vllt gibs aj bis dann enneues bild^^


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juli 2008)

hier, das neue...soltte innerhalb von 1 Minute gelöst sein(wenn den thread gerade jemand liest)...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2008)

The Punisher


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juli 2008)

pico hast recht...ist der Punisher...du bist
das Original mit Dolph Lundgren fand ich allerdiings um Längen besser.der war richtig geil...


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2008)

ashton kutcher?
dude where's my car?
kp wie der auf deutsch nomma hieß XD


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2008)

Ey mann wo is mein auto.
und nein der ist es nicht


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juli 2008)

Love Vegas


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2008)

Nein

Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: 1111. Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2008)

dude where's the mfg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dude where's the mfg?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


War zu Faul^^
Ich muss das unter jede Mail setzen die ich versende (sind ~100/Tag)
Und deswegen setze ichs auch unter die Posts (gewohnheit und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und irgendwann werd ich Faul. Aber für dich editier ichs noch rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juli 2008)

geb mal bitte noch ein Tip dazu ab...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. Juli 2008)

Voll verheiratet?


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Voll verheiratet?


Rchtig


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. Juli 2008)

[attachment=4019:Flipper.jpg]

Für manche Filme ist es irgendwie verdammt schwer vernünftige Bilder zu bekommen.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Trotz deiner Überschrift hätte ich auf Flipper getipt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Trotz deiner Überschrift hätte ich auf Flipper getipt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nope.
Das wär zu einfach^^


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Dolphins ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Bekommen wir nen Tipp?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. Juli 2008)

Ok, es geht ums Apnoetauchen.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Im Rausch der Tiefe  das war ein zu großer Tipp^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Im Rausch der Tiefe  das war ein zu großer Tipp^^



Korrekt.

Stimmt, der Tip war etwas zu eindeutig^^


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute erst wieder gesehen..und wieder weggelacht^^


----------



## sTereoType (31. Juli 2008)

Hot Fuzz
die deppen sofort wieder erkannt, allein schon wegen shawn of the dead^^
nächstes bild:
2tipps vorweg. als der film rauskam war ich grad in amerika und da machte der film große schlagzeilen wegen einer vorführung in new york , das kino dürfte es jetzt wahrscheinlich net mehr geben, was passierte erzähl ich wenns aufgeklärt ist.
und der zweite tipp....ist schon gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2008)

kA :S

The Hills have Eyes?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

Jeepers Creepers 2?


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mal gegooglet.
Es müsste "The Hills have Eyes II" sein.

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## sTereoType (31. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gegooglet.
> Es müsste "The Hills have Eyes II" sein.
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


Richtig und nun zum amerikanischen zeitungsartikel.
Und zwar: In einem New Yorker Kino haben bei einem kinderfilm(welcher genau weiß ich nicht mehr) ca 50 kinder unter 6 jahren die ersten 10 min von The Hills have eyes 2 gesehen und dabei beobachtet wie eine frau angekettet und unter schmerzen ein Mutantenkind gebar. Die Filmverwechslung wurde erst nach 10 min bemerkt und eine menge Kinder wurden traumatisiert.
Denke mal das aufgrund von Klagen das kino dann dicht gemacht wurde


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Richtig und nun zum amerikanischen zeitungsartikel.
> Und zwar: In einem New Yorker Kino haben bei einem kinderfilm(welcher genau weiß ich nicht mehr) ca 50 kinder unter 6 jahren die ersten 10 min von The Hills have eyes 2 gesehen und dabei beobachtet wie eine frau angekettet und unter schmerzen ein Mutantenkind gebar. Die Filmverwechslung wurde erst nach 10 min bemerkt und eine menge Kinder wurden traumatisiert.
> Denke mal das aufgrund von Klagen das kino dann dicht gemacht wurde


Heftig oO
Neues Bild kommt gleich

Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: sollte nicht sonderlich schwer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Richtig und nun zum amerikanischen zeitungsartikel.
> Und zwar: In einem New Yorker Kino haben bei einem kinderfilm(welcher genau weiß ich nicht mehr) ca 50 kinder unter 6 jahren die ersten 10 min von The Hills have eyes 2 gesehen und dabei beobachtet wie eine frau angekettet und unter schmerzen ein Mutantenkind gebar. Die Filmverwechslung wurde erst nach 10 min bemerkt und eine menge Kinder wurden traumatisiert.
> Denke mal das aufgrund von Klagen das kino dann dicht gemacht wurde


oha,das ist ja echt heftig...die armen Kinder...
aber ob das Kino dicht gemacht wurde, wag ich zu bezweifeln. aber der Filmvorführer und evtl der Geschäftsführer werden nicht mehr viel zu lachen gehabt haben seitdem...


----------



## sTereoType (31. Juli 2008)

Mist den hab ich heute erst gesehen^^


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hab den gestern in den Nacht gesehen^^ (RTL II *hust*)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

Glimmer Man?


----------



## sTereoType (31. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich hab den gestern in den Nacht gesehen^^ (RTL II *hust*)
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


ja ich auch nur wars bei mir die wiederholung um 1.45h^^

edit: shadow hat recht jetzt wo ich den namen höre^^


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Glimmer Men... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Glimmer Man?


So ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

na, aus welchem Film stammt das Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2008)

Scorpion King?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (31. Juli 2008)

Würd ich auch sagen.

Kannst weiter machen.


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

sorry,kam eben nich dazu nachzuschauen hier....Scorpion King ist natürlich richtig...pico du bist...


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2008)

Mal etwas, das länger dauern sollte. (wenn nicht mach ich mir sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (31. Juli 2008)

Hmm, Miss Undercover?


----------



## ChrisR1986 (31. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Mal etwas, das länger dauern sollte. (wenn nicht mach ich mir sorgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich würd auf was mit cinderella tippen...
(ps: wenn du das bild nimmst und uppst bzw geuppt hast, änder vorher ma den dateinamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hmm, Miss Undercover?


Falsch



ChrisR1986 schrieb:


> Ich würd auf was mit cinderella tippen...
> (ps: wenn du das bild nimmst und uppst bzw geuppt hast, änder vorher ma den dateinamen
> 
> 
> ...


Griff ins Klo
Ich hab den Namen geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## sTereoType (31. Juli 2008)

Ich würde denken das die frau lindsay lohan ist, nur find ich keine passenden bilder von ihren filmen in der google bilder suche -.-


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Falsch
> 
> 
> Griff ins Klo
> ...


hehe,wollte ich gerade als Antwort schreiben, bis ich gesehen habe das es auf der nächsten Seite noch weiter geht und du selbst schon geantwortet hast...
tja,Insider wären da nicht drauf reingefallen
das Bild sagt mir allerdings auch nix.tippe mal auf Teeniekomödie.aber da hab ich überhaupt kein Plan von...


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Nicht noch ein Teenie Film?^^


----------



## Happening (31. Juli 2008)

Hmm.. hab jetzt alle bekannten Filme von Lindsay Lohan durchgegooglet, aber das Bild nicht gefunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wahrscheinlicht ist sie das garnicht oder man findet das Bild so nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja werds mal weiter versuchen


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Juli 2008)

Wiki sagt mir...
Geständnisse einer Highschool Diva.


Edit: Bekenntnisse einer Highschool Diva.


----------



## Happening (31. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Wiki sagt mir...
> Geständnisse einer Highschool Diva.
> 
> 
> Edit: Bekenntnisse einer Highschool Diva.



tatsächlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (31. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Wiki sagt mir...
> Geständnisse einer Highschool Diva.
> 
> 
> Edit: Bekenntnisse einer Highschool Diva.


das hab ich mir auch gedacht aber kein bild zu gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das hab ich mir auch gedacht aber kein bild zu gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sehr merkwürdig, bei mir spuckt google das Bild auf der ersten Seite aus.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Juli 2008)

Ich mach gleich mal weiter.

[attachment=4029:year2012.JPG]


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

mh ich bin gerade ca 15 Horrofilme durchgegangen alle vor 1990...

Return of the living dead is es net 
Day of the dead
.....


tipp^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Juli 2008)

Also vor 1990 passt, aber es ist kein Horrorfilm. Zombies sind schonmal die falsche Richtung.
In ner halben Stunde oder so geb ich ein neues Bild.


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

mom,ich schau gleich mal nach dem Namen.muss kein neues Bild rein.ist ein Carpenter Film.die beiden(ein Farbiger und ein Weisser) haben Sonnenbrillen auf,womit sie die Strahlen der Ausserirdischen umgehen können und sehen dann wie manche Leute tatsächlich aussehen...hab gleich den Namen...
Edit:Sie leben! heisst der Film


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

oki..aber Carpenter ist doch auch für seine ganzen Zombie Streifen bekannt oder..oder irre ich mich jetzt?


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> oki..aber Carpenter ist doch auch für seine ganzen Zombie Streifen bekannt oder..oder irre ich mich jetzt?


Carpenter Filme sind solche wie Die Klapperschlange, Assault-Anschlag bei Nacht,Rhea M,Die Fürsten der Dunkelheit,etc...
sehr spannende,tweilweise grsuelige Filme,aber keine Zombie...
Romero ist ein Name den ich mit Zombies in verbindung bringe,oder mein Chef...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Juli 2008)

Sie Leben ist natürlich richtig.
Und Carpenter ist zwar für seine Horrorfilme bekannt, vor allem die aus den 70ern und 80ern, aber Zombies waren nicht darunter.

P.S. habe ich gerade eben herausgefunden: Der Duke Nukem Spruch "It's time to kick ass and chew bubble gum... and I'm all out of gum" ist wohl (leicht abgwandelt) aus diesem Film.


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

shit verwechselt..Romero wars^^ das erklärt jetzt einiges^^


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

das neue:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

ist das Treibsand?


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

nein,die klettern aus ihren Löchern raus...


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Zombies? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Juli 2008)

Hmm, 
Im Land der Rakentenvampire?

Ne, keine Ahnung, sagt mir gar nichts.


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Sieht aus wie Afrika oder Australien
Zombies oder Vampire auf jedenfall
scheinabr böse^^


mhm k.a


----------



## Mondryx (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Afrika oder Australien
> Zombies oder Vampire auf jedenfall
> scheinabr böse^^
> 
> ...



WTF Afrika? Hast wohl nie Geographie gehabt oder? Ich find das schaut eher nach einem Mediteranen Raum aus. Also entweder Südeuropa oder einige Südstaaten in den USA.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Juli 2008)

Ich würd sagen Arizona, New Mexiko bzw Mexiko, die Ecke.
Australien könnte aber auch sein.


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> WTF Afrika? Hast wohl nie Geographie gehabt oder? Ich find das schaut eher nach einem Mediteranen Raum aus. Also entweder Südeuropa oder einige Südstaaten in den USA.



oder so laut dem perso bin ich auch in der usa geboren..ich weiß schon wo was liegt..trotzdem anhand der hautfarbe würde ich eher auf die Länder tippen..aber im prinzip ist es eh egal^^


----------



## Geoff23 (31. Juli 2008)

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an John carpenters Vampires, falls stimmt ffa


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Wiki sagt mir...
> Geständnisse einer Highschool Diva.
> 
> 
> Edit: Bekenntnisse einer Highschool Diva.


Sry für die späte bestätigung. Bekenntnisse eine Highschool Diva stimmt.
Mein Schlepptopf ist den Bach runter gegangen.... Bis das Support team was macht vergeht in Böhmne ein viertel -.-'


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

Geoff23 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich ein bisschen an John carpenters Vampires, falls stimmt ffa


Bingo...richtig...John Carpentes Vampire ist richtig...
kam einfach nich dran vorbei nachdem wir hier über Carpenter Filme geschrieben haben,zumal der wirklich kultig und sehr blutig ist...einer der Besten von ihm...
das ist tatsächlich irgendwo im Süden der USA....ist doch eine typische Westerngegend...
also ffa


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

wurden nicht ziemlich viele western in italien oder portugal oder so gedreht?


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Mein Schlepptopf ist den Bach runter gegangen.... Bis das Support team was macht vergeht in Böhmne ein viertel -.-'
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


nebenbei gefragt:erläuter mir bitte mal den Satz...


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wurden nicht ziemlich viele western in italien oder portugal oder so gedreht?


ja,die ganzen Winnetoufilme.in Jugoslawien zum Beispiel...und die ganzen Italowestern


----------



## Qonix (31. Juli 2008)

Also der Anfang heisst wohl das sein Laptop den Geist aufgegeben hat und das andere das er lange auf den Support warten musste.


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also der Anfang heisst wohl das sein Laptop den Geist aufgegeben hat und das andere das er lange auf den Support warten musste.


omg,danke Quonix...Schlepptopf-Laptop...ich Dummi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also der Anfang heisst wohl das sein Laptop den Geist aufgegeben hat und das andere das er lange auf den Support warten musste.


Danke^^
Ich vervollständige:


picollo0071 schrieb:


> Mein Schlepptopf


Mein Laptop


picollo0071 schrieb:


> ist den Bach runter gegangen....


hatte ein Fehler


picollo0071 schrieb:


> Bis das Support team was macht


sollte klar sein


picollo0071 schrieb:


> vergeht in Böhmne ein viertel -.-'


vergeht ne lange zeit


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Danke^^
> Ich vervollständige:
> 
> Mein Laptop
> ...


danke


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

ok,mach ich ein neues Bild
ähm...sieht auf den ersten Blick ein wenig irritierend aus...es ist nicht das was ihr denkt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sess (31. Juli 2008)

Hm die Kerzen deuten iwie auf ne Kirche hin. Aber kann mich auch irren.

Nur dieser Strahl da irritiert wirklich sehr xD


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

natursekt vol. 69 oder so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

lief der film in den 80er?


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> natursekt vol. 69 oder so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab extra geschrieben:nicht was ihr denkt)))


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> lief der film in den 80er?


ja


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

ich kann aber an nix anderes denken^^


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

Sess schrieb:


> Hm die Kerzen deuten iwie auf ne Kirche hin. Aber kann mich auch irren.


sehr gut beobachtet.hast dich nicht ablenken lassen...


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich kann aber an nix anderes denken^^


dann empfehl ich dir das Forum von Beathe Uhse


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

ok,ich leg noch ein Bild nach.einer der Hauptakteure:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

Ahhh jetzt habe ich Blindfisch das auch gesehen, da kommt ein Strahl von oben........^^



Hm ist der Schauspieler bekannt?


Rate mal der Exorzist?


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> [...]
> Rate mal der Exorzist?


zu der version, die ich kenne passen die bilder überhaupt net


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

hmm das 2. hatte ich noch nicht gesehen. aber ich glaube den exorzisten habe ich gar nicht gesehen..........^^


sieht irgendwie aus wie eine Prager Märchen Verfilmung!^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Juli 2008)

Sind wir schon wieder bei Carpenter?

Prince of Darkness aka Fürsten der Dunkelheit?


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

Prager Märchenverfilmung? der Exorzist?ich setz jetzt mal ein drittes Bild von dem Film rein,aber das ist ein wenig heftig...also empfindliche Menschen bitte nicht drauf schauen...


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Sind wir schon wieder bei Carpenter?
> 
> Prince of Darkness aka Fürsten der Dunkelheit?


puh,danke Thorrak das war Rettung in letzter Sekunde...ich hätte sonst ein wirklich fieses Bild reingesetzt...
was hat dich aufgehalten?
Edit:ja schon wieder Carpenter.ich muss doch den Leuten mal aufzeigen was der für Filme gemacht hat
aber jetzt ist Schluss damit...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Juli 2008)

War eigentlich Zufall. Ich dachte mir halt dass du es nochmal mit dem Regisseur versuchst, also ich nochmal Wiki zu Rate gezogen und das Setting, bzw die Story hat gepasst^^
Ob ich denn Film kenne weiß ich jetzt gar nicht genau, Alice Cooper mir seiner Bettlerarmee und die verbarrikadierte Kirche kommen mir aber bekannt vor.

Bild kommt gleich.


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> War eigentlich Zufall. Ich dachte mir halt dass du es nochmal mit dem Regisseur versuchst, also ich nochmal Wiki zu Rate gezogen und das Setting, bzw die Story hat gepasst^^
> Ob ich denn Film kenne weiß ich jetzt gar nicht genau, Alice Cooper mir seiner Bettlerarmee und die verbarrikadierte Kirche kommen mir aber bekannt vor.


sehr gut


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

ja hätte auch ein Prager Märchen sein können!^^

es ist immer schwierig Bilder von Filmen zu erraten, die man noch nie gesehen hat!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Juli 2008)

[attachment=4036:TitanAE.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2008)

jo,aus den 70ern...wenn ich mich nur an die vielen namen immer erinnern könnte
ging um die grüne Kugel die Glück und Verderben im ganzen Universum verteilte-war ein Episodenzeichentrick mit Metalmusik...irgendwie war glaub ich auch Metal oder so im Filmnamen...
ok,gegoogled:heisst Heavy Metal))
war aber genial.hab ich ja ewig nich dran gedacht.schön Throrrak.gut ausgesucht...
ich muss weg...ffa...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,aus den 70ern...wenn ich mich nur an die vielen namen immer erinnern könnte
> ging um die grüne Kugel die Glück und Verderben im ganzen Universum verteilte-war ein Episodenzeichentrick mit Metalmusik...irgendwie war glaub ich auch Metal oder so im Filmnamen...
> ok,gegoogled:heisst Heavy Metal))
> war aber genial.hab ich ja ewig nich dran gedacht.schön Throrrak.gut ausgesucht...
> ich muss weg...ffa...



Heavy Metal ist richtig.
Hab ich mir erst letztens angeschaut nachdem es in einer South Park Folge parodiert wurde.

Also ffa


----------



## Pille22 (1. August 2008)

Also, mal sehen ob ich hier auch mal ein Bild einfügen kann, das man nicht so schnell errät. ^^

Ist aber wahrscheinlich eh zu einfach......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß beim Raten, ich guck noch schnell (um 2:00) Afterworld.


----------



## shadow24 (1. August 2008)

oha,was ist das denn??? sieht aus wie ein Werbefilm für C&A...
ist das zufällig Danny de Vito da im Vordergrund????


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (1. August 2008)

Also bei tanzenden Menschen muss ich ja heutzutage zuerst an Bollywood denken.
Aber da ist es wie bei Menschen anderer Hautfarbe, für mich sehen da alle gleich aus.

Und was anderes fällt mir da jetzt nicht ein. Filme in denen getanzt und gesungen wird waren nie mein Fall, mit Ausnahme von Blues Brothers vielleicht.

Edit: 200 Seiten!!!


----------



## Klunker (1. August 2008)

ist das nicht die neuauflage von dem musical wo es um eine etwas schwerer  Frau gibt...sie wird von einem mann gespielt....ahh tittel vergessen^^


----------



## picollo0071 (1. August 2008)

Hairspray?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Klunker (1. August 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Hairspray?
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Danke, den meinte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (1. August 2008)

Und diese etwas schwerere Frau die von einem Mann gespielt wird, ist John Travolta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (1. August 2008)

naja,so wäre das schon mal geklärt...aber dem Filmbild sind wir immer noch nicht näher...


----------



## picollo0071 (1. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> naja,so wäre das schon mal geklärt...aber dem Filmbild sind wir immer noch nicht näher...


Naja... es könnte Hairspray sein. Und zwar da, wo die Kleine ihre mutter dazu bring mit ihr einkaufen zu gehen. aber sicher bin ich mir nicht :S


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (1. August 2008)

hab unter google gaaaanz viel Filmbilder zu hairspray angeschaut,aber dies hier war net dabei...
sag mal,hast du den gesehen???


----------



## Klunker (1. August 2008)

Ok danke jetzt weiß ich alles...nunja ich habe den ent gesehen..fällt nicht in die genres die ich sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (1. August 2008)

Ich hab ihn gesehen, aber das war, als er im Kino war. Also schon einige Zeit her...
Ich such grad, ob ich das Bild finde... Vll verrenn ich mich da ja auch in was. Mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Mir fällt grad auf: Bei Hairspry war Ben Stiller der Verkäufer. Und der Typ ganz vorne wirkt wie ein Verkäufer. Ich lass mal Hairspray und such nach anderen Musicalverfilmungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (1. August 2008)

Ben Stiller oder Jerry Stiller?


----------



## picollo0071 (1. August 2008)

Jerry Stiller (ich Depp). 
Ich hab mal nach Mama Mia gegoogelt, aber das Bld war auch da nicht dabei...
Sweeney Todd schließ ich mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was gabs denn in den letzten Jahren noch für Musical Verfilmungen?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (1. August 2008)

schwer zu sagen.zumal das Bild auch nicht gerade aufschlussreich in Hinsicht des Alters ist...kann ja auch ein Musikfilm aus den 80ern sein.da sucht man sich dumm und dusselig...ich denke wir müssen warten bis der Bildposter aufgewacht ist,nachdem er sich ja noch um 2 Uhr Afterworld reinziehen wollte...


----------



## sTereoType (1. August 2008)

Greace ?


----------



## riesentrolli (2. August 2008)

pille wo bleibst du??


----------



## riesentrolli (3. August 2008)

vorweg sry für doublepost.

ich würde vorschlagen wir setzen Pille22 eine frist. bis wann ist mir eigtl egal, nur sollte es recht bald sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ob dann jmd postet, der/die vorher iwie ausgewählt wurde oder ob es dann ffa ist (was wohl zu mehr als einem bild führen würde) sollten wir hier diskutieren.

soweit mein vorschlag.

jetzt kommt ihr.


----------



## Qonix (3. August 2008)

Jup, macht was Neues.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. August 2008)

hat jemand was dagegen, dass ab 22:00 ffa ist?


----------



## Happening (3. August 2008)

Hau einfach ein neues Bild rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. August 2008)

sooo. dann poste ich mal ein bild aus einem meiner absoluten lieblingsfilme.

hier erstmal ein nicht ganz so markantes bild aus dem film. wer ihn allerdings kennt könnte sich durchaus erinnern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenns damit keiner rausfindet hab ich noch das ein oder andere bild zur hand.


----------



## h3ir (4. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sooo. dann poste ich mal ein bild aus einem meiner absoluten lieblingsfilme.
> 
> hier erstmal ein nicht ganz so markantes bild aus dem film. wer ihn allerdings kennt könnte sich durchaus erinnern
> 
> ...



"Step up" ?


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2008)

also das Filmbild ist definitiv schwarz weiss und Step up ist in Farbe...ich kenn mich zwar überhaupt nicht so mit Musikfilmen aus,aber ich denke Step up ist ein modernes Dirty Dancing und das Filmbild wirkt eher wie ein abgefahrener Hip Hop-Film mit Tiefgang...aber son Kram mag ich nicht,ob Dirty Dancing oder son Hoppel oder Gangsta Rap-Gejaule...von daher hab ich gar kein Plan was das fürn Film sein soll...


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

step up ist es nicht.  und auch ein hip hop film ist es nicht wirklich. zumindest nicht einer dieser typischen ghetto-gangsta-hopper-filme aus den staaten.

EDIT: um es ganz klar zu sagen: es geht _nicht_ um musik


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2008)

dann setz doch mal bitte noch ein Foto rein auf dem man was erkennt,denn dieses zeigt nicht mehr als eine ghetto-gangsta-hopper-filmszene...


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

dann kommt hier ein bild mit den 3 protagonisten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2008)

ach der,den kenn ich...über das Leben von Jugendlichen im Pariser Ghetto...war das irgendwas mit Hunden im Titel??? immer diese Namen...
hab den gesehen.war ganz schön bissig.hab leider jetzt keine Zeit zum googeln,aber vlt kommt ja noch ein anderer drauf.sonst lös ich morgen auf


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

jup der film isses. aber mit hunden is da nix^^


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2008)

jo stimmt...hab den Namen jetzt.der passte auch sehr gut zu dem Film:Hass...
war sehr gut gemacht.einfach aber bedrückend.blöd fand ich nur das der in Schwarz-Weiss gedreht wurde.auch wenn dieses filmische Mittel die Tristesse und Ausweglosigkeit der Jugendlichen in dem Pariser Ghetto aufzeigen sollte,so hab ich doch ein Farbfernsehgerät und will auch Filme in Farbe sehen...naja,ich such ein neues Bild raus


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2008)

hier ein Filmbild zu einem Film wo auch in Farbe ein sehr düsteres Szenario beschrieben werden kann:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. August 2008)

Apocalypse Now?


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2008)

klar Thorrak,du bist...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. August 2008)

[attachment=4118:Womenofcorn.jpg]

Ein Wort reicht mir.


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2008)

Exorzist?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Exorzist?



Nope.

Die Geste der Frau ist typisch für den Film bzw die Verfilmungen (zumindest wurde sie oft parodiert). Dazu gehört noch ein Schrei.


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2008)

Scream?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. August 2008)

anderes Bild von dem Film

[attachment=4121redator.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2008)

also wenn ich das Bild jetzt sehe muss ich an "Die Körperfresser kommen" denken...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also wenn ich das Bild jetzt sehe muss ich an "Die Körperfresser kommen" denken...



Richtig^^


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2008)

ach so das eine Wort was dir gereicht hätte wäre das englische gewesen:bodysnatcher...
ok,hier das nächste:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (5. August 2008)

Öh, soll das da Jodie Foster sein? In Contact?


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Öh, soll das da Jodie Foster sein? In Contact?


beides richtig....du bist...


----------



## K0l0ss (5. August 2008)

Ok. Dann such ich mal eins und edite rein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, ma schaun wer drauf kommt.


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2008)

Dogtown Boys...google ist mein Freund


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Dogtown Boys?



stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2008)

hier das neue:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antimon (5. August 2008)

Ist das Volcano?


----------



## Urengroll (5. August 2008)

ich rate mal. ich erkenne den rechten als R. de Niro!

Men of Honor?


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2008)

sorry,kam gestern nicht merh zum antworten...ist nicht Men of Honor oder Volcano...
aber ja,es ist Robert de Niro...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (6. August 2008)

Wenn ich das Bild mit de Niros Filmografie vergleiche würd ich am ehesten auf "Backdraft" tippen. Aber da fällt mir nicht ein wie das von der Handlung reinpassen sollte, andererseits hab ich den Film lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Edit: Falls richtig, ffa.


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2008)

ist korrekt.ist Backdraft.ich vermute das ist zum Schluss des Films,da de Niro an der Hand verbunden ist und er im Trauerzug mitmarschiert,wo Kurt Russel beerdigt wird...
ok,da ffa,such ich nochmal eins raus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2008)

Gangs of New York?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Xerros (Der Rat von Dalaran) (6. August 2008)

Fear and Loathing?


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2008)

nein,weder Fear and Loathing(kenn ich gar nicht) noch Gangs of New York(Autos wurden erst Anfang des 20.Jahrhunderts von Ford entwickelt)


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Autos wurden erst Anfang des 20.Jahrhunderts von Ford entwickelt


Hab kA wann Gangs of New York spielt. Hab ihn nie gesehen. Das einzige was mir jetzt noc spontan einfällt ist "Last man Standing". Ist es das vll?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2008)

Pico du solltest heute Lottoschein abgeben...genau richtig getippt...
du bist dran...


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, wer bin ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2008)

mmmmh,ist das der Sohn von Will Smith???


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2008)

Das ist jetzt ne Gute Frage.. Kann ich dir ehrlich gesagt nicht beantworten. Aber der kleine hat ne eher unwichtige Nebenrolle. (den sieht man in dem Ganzen Film ~2-5 Mins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Ali?


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2008)

ok,also geht es um den Footbalspieler der den Lütten in die Luft hebt...
tja,farbige Footballspieler...davon gibts ja ne ganze Menge...man erkennt aber auch gar nix von der Umgebung um sich vlt ein Zeitüberblick zu verschaffen
vlt ne Biographie von Muhamed Ali,wo er gerade Football spielt?
Edith Urengroll geht den gleichen Gedanken nach....


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2008)

Nein. Es geht wirklich um Football. Es ist eine Wahre Geschichte und es ist keine Biographie


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2008)

ok....Gegen jede Regel?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (6. August 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Nein. Es geht wirklich um Football. Es ist eine Wahre Geschichte und es ist keine Biographie



gegen jede Regel?
Wäre jetzt der einzige Football Film der mir einfällt, der auf einer wahren Begebenheit basiert.

Edit: verdammt, zu langsam^^


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2008)

Der ist es aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Spielt da zufällig noch Tom Cruise mit?


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2008)

waaaaassss???es gibt noch ein Footballfilm der auf einer wahren Begebenheit beruht??????? na jetzt bin ich aber am googeln...
kenn eigentlich nur noch Jerry Maguire(der war Mist),dann diesen mit den Häftlingen(die Kampfmaschine) und ein sehr guten,aber unrealistischen(An jeden verdammten Sonntag)...
das Bild würde höchstens noch zu Die Kampfmaschine passen,aber der beruht doch wohl net auf einer wahren Begebenheit,oder?
na ich schau mal...


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Spielt da zufällig noch Tom Cruise mit?


Nein^^
Ich geb noch einen Tipp: Es geht um Knastfootball


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT:



> waaaaassss???es gibt noch ein Footballfilm der auf einer wahren Begebenheit beruht??????? na jetzt bin ich aber am googeln...
> kenn eigentlich nur noch Jerry Maguire(der war Mist),dann diesen mit den Häftlingen(die Kampfmaschine) und ein sehr guten,aber unrealistischen(An jeden verdammten Sonntag)...
> das Bild würde höchstens noch zu Die Kampfmaschine passen,aber der beruht doch wohl net auf einer wahren Begebenheit,oder?
> na ich schau mal...


Es ist keiner davon :S
Dachte nicht dass der Film so schwer zu erraten ist o0

Hier noch ein Tipp: Xzibit spielt mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt sollte es schaffbar sein den Film zu googeln^^


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Spiel auf Bewährung!



mit the Rock...........^^


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Spiel auf Bewährung!
> 
> 
> 
> mit the Rock...........^^


GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist er


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





na dann mal los. gebe mal tip der film ist kult!^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (6. August 2008)

The Big Lebowski.

Edit: und gleich weiter.

[attachment=4158:wagthedog.jpg]




Und wer das hier erkennt bekommt extra Punkte^^
[attachment=4159:04.jpg]
Ich freu mich so tierisch auf den Film, und gleichzeitig hab ich auch tierische Angst.


----------



## Lurock (6. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Edit: und gleich weiter.
> 
> [attachment=4158:wagthedog.jpg]


Rechts das müsste Edward Norton sein oder?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (6. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rechts das müsste Edward Norton sein oder?



Das ist richtig.


----------



## Ben86rockt (6. August 2008)

Ich hätte bei bild 1 fast gesagt a Beauttyfull mind tendiere jetzt aber stark zu Patch Addams weil ich den schauspieler hinten auf der Bank nur aus zweiteren Film kenne.... oO?

/edit und die frau mit den netten Hörnern sagt mir garnichts....


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2008)

jo Edward Norton hab ich auch gleich erkannt,aber das kann aus vielen Filmen sein.Szene sagt mir gar nix...
schade,das Bild (Extrapunkte) sagt leider überhaupt nix aus...aber ich freu mich tierisch auf Hellboy 2.kommt aber erst im Oktober


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2008)

ist der Edward Norton Film 25 Stunden?
lt google müsste der das sein...geb doch nochmal ein Tip zum zweiten Bild...


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

wollte nur schnell sagen das thorak es natürlich richtig geraten hat!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (6. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist der Edward Norton Film 25 Stunden?
> lt google müsste der das sein...geb doch nochmal ein Tip zum zweiten Bild...



25 Stunden ist Korrekt.

Zum zweiten Bild:
Tips geb ich jetzt keine, sondern löse gleich selbst auf, da es ja im Grunde nur meine Begeisterung für den Film ausdrücken soll.
Hellboy 2 passt schonmal fast, denn das ist auch eine Comic-Verfilmung. Das Bild ist aus Watchmen, der erst im März nächsten Jahr anläuft.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

naja hellboy 2, da fand ich den 1 teil besser!^^


----------



## Vakeros (6. August 2008)

macht mal wer nen neuen film?


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

ok mache ich weiter:


"Micheal klicken sie auf Menü! Micheal: Wo auf der Fernbedienung? Morty:
Nein, auf der Speisekarte im Red Lobster JA auf der Fernbedienung

mit meinem Lieblingsschauspieler im gegensatz zu Brad Pitt kann der wenigstens schauspielen.


----------



## Vakeros (6. August 2008)

Klick oder?Der mit Adam Sandler


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2008)

ich such die ganze Zeit ein Bild...


----------



## Vakeros (6. August 2008)

ach komm wenn ich schonmal was errate will ich auch dran kommen


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich such die ganze Zeit ein Bild...


streng dich nich zu sehr an^^


----------



## Vakeros (6. August 2008)

ich hab schon ein bild^^
ich brauch nurnoch bestätigung von Camillo


----------



## spectrumizer (6. August 2008)

Gogo, ich will auch ma wieder eins posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Gogo, ich will auch ma wieder eins posten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so eins mit nachtsicht und so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (6. August 2008)

gut da ich weiß das es richtig ist mach ich einfach schonmal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ich hab schon ein bild^^
> ich brauch nurnoch bestätigung von Camillo


Ach mach einfach.


----------



## Qonix (6. August 2008)

Ey Mann, wo ist mein Auto?


----------



## spectrumizer (6. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> so eins mit nachtsicht und so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warts nur ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Film: Puh, kA ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2008)

Qonix ist.die Antwort stimmt...


----------



## Vakeros (6. August 2008)

genau richtig
einer meiner lieblingsfilme


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

ah sry war grad am newsleter kuken gibt nix besseres für n war fan Xd aber natürlich is klick richtig


----------



## spectrumizer (6. August 2008)

Gebt ma FFA. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2008)

ok ffa


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Gebt ma FFA.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du brauchstr "One Night in Paris gar nciht erst posten"


----------



## spectrumizer (6. August 2008)

Next:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(etwas "spezieller" Film)



LordofDemons schrieb:


> du brauchstr "One Night in Paris gar nciht erst posten"


*gähn* Soll ich das Southpark-Bild wieder rein machen, damit der Sarkasmus wieder kommt?


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2008)

Ich kann auf dem Bild genau nix erkennen....
Das einzige was ich seh, ist:
Schwarz-Weiß
Ein komischer mann der da steht...


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## spectrumizer (6. August 2008)

Bessere Screenshots hab ich leider nicht gefunden. Und der Film ist auch schon recht alt, 1976.

Ok, doch noch ein besseres gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2008)

Der Film ist ja schon beinahe doppelt so alt wie ich :S


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

ich könnt ja jetz cheaten^^


----------



## spectrumizer (6. August 2008)

... Und dir alle Schwarz-Weiss Filme von 1976 ergoogeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde mal behaupten, der würde da nicht auftauchen. Dafür ist er zu verrückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2008)

Der einzige mir bekannte Horrofilm den Google ausspuckt ist "The Omen" Aber die Bilder wiederlgen das wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bist du sicher dass der Film aus dem Jahr 1976 ist?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

ich weiß ja längst welchr film es is, weil du mir das cheaten so leicht gemacht hast....


----------



## spectrumizer (6. August 2008)

Könnte auch 75 oder 77 sein. 

Edit sagt: 77 wars.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2008)

Eraserhead.
Cheaten ist langweilig. Google SPuckts eh frühe roder späer aus xD


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: bin ich froh dass ich mit Horror richtig gelegen hab xD google


----------



## spectrumizer (6. August 2008)

LoL, ist ja gleich das erste Ergebnis ... Pfff, und ich dachte hier beisst man sich etwas die Zähne dran aus. Google stinkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eraserhead stimmt. Horror würde ich's nicht nennen. Das einzige was "Horror" ist, ist das Baby. Der Rest ist extrem abstrakt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn pico will, sonst FFA.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2008)

FFA. Ich muss endlich meine Arbeit machen, dass ich endlich heim kann^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

da es recht schwer is von dem film gute bilder zu bekommen denke ich mal es ist nich ganz einfach den film zu erraten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wenn man weiß wer das is wirds aber eigtl schon leichter^^


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

The Art of War?


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

wenn da noch ne weiße frau wär hät ich "Milchschnitte - der Film" gesagt


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

WRONG


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (6. August 2008)

Never die Alone. 

Ich hab ewig gebraucht, bis mir der Name des Kerls eingefallen ist. Hab immer an das Lied "Party up" gedacht.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Never die Alone.
> 
> Ich hab ewig gebraucht, bis mir der Name des Kerls eingefallen ist. Hab immer an das Lied "Party up" gedacht.


exakt. earl simmons aka dmx isses.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (6. August 2008)

[attachment=4162oltergeist.jpg]


----------



## BimmBamm (6. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich freu mich so tierisch auf den Film, und gleichzeitig hab ich auch tierische Angst.



Mal einfach so:

"Watchmen" wäre mein erster Tip gewesen - allerdings frage ich mich, wo das Bild her ist? 

Mittlerweile kann es einem fast Angst machen, weil man fast alle bisherigen Bilder eindeutig zuordnen kann (siehe Trailer in meiner Sig). Der "Comedian"-Darsteller bestätigte zudem, daß "zwei sehr schwierige Szenen" mit seiner Figur abgedreht wurden (eine ist die "Flaschen-Szene"; die andere dürfte nicht schwer zu erraten sein).

Kommt da tatsächlich ein Meilenstein auf uns zu, auch wenn höchstwahrscheinlich erst auf DVD die "endgültige Version" zu sehen sein wird? Immerhin können wir uns darauf freuen, daß zumindest die Schlüsselszenen eine erstklassige Bebilderung erfahren werden.

Bimmbamm


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> [attachment=4162oltergeist.jpg]


is das der kleine junge aus diesem "ich sehe tote menschen" film?


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> is das der kleine junge aus diesem "ich sehe tote menschen" film?


ich würd eher "Omen" sagen


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (6. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Mal einfach so:
> 
> "Watchmen" wäre mein erster Tip gewesen - allerdings frage ich mich, wo das Bild her ist?
> 
> ...



Also das Bild ist aus der IMDB. Aber auf der offiziellen Seite gibt es das auch.

Ich denke auch dass die wichtigsten Szenen gut rüberkommen werden, allerdings müssen natürlich bestimmte Sachen auch wegfallen. Was mir an Watchmen besonders gut gefallen, die Tales of the Black Frighter und das Zusammenspiel mit den restlichen Bildern, dürfte im Film fast unmöglich umzusetzen sein.



Omen ist übrigens falsch und der Junge aus Sixth Sense war da noch nicht mal geboren.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Sieht aus nach einen  Horrorfilm von Stephen King oder lige ich auch falsch?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Sieht aus nach einen  Horrorfilm von Stephen King oder lige ich auch falsch?



Nope, es ist kein Horrorfilm.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

zufällig so ein Feuerwehr Film von Steve MacQueen?


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

Bild kommt mir sehr bekannt vor,aber kann ich im Moment nicht zuordnen.im ersten Moment dachte ich auch an Der Feuerteufel von Stephen King,aber da war ein Mädchen die Hauptdarstellerin und du schreibst es ist kein Horrorfilm...
ein Feuerwehrfilm ist naheliegend,aber kann auch total in die falsche Richtung führen.vlt träumt der Junge auch nur die Szene...
ein anderes Bild oder ein Tip wären hilfreich...


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> LoL, ist ja gleich das erste Ergebnis ... Pfff, und ich dachte hier beisst man sich etwas die Zähne dran aus. Google stinkt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


um es für uns schwieriger zu machen würde ich auch das Bild umbenennen,bevor du es hier reinstellst...nur so als Tip...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. August 2008)

[attachment=4164:05.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

na das Bild ist bekannt:Unheimliche Begegnung der dritten Art von Spielberg.hab ich mehrfach gesehen...auch die Deutschlandpremiere im Kino damals...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> na das Bild ist bekannt:Unheimliche Begegnung der dritten Art von Spielberg.hab ich mehrfach gesehen...auch die Deutschlandpremiere im Kino damals...



Korrekt.


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

hier das neue:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

MIB kann es nicht sein!

Ich merke, das ich einige Filme nicht kenne!^^


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

mumie 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

hier nochmal ein Bild einer anderen Szene aus dem Film.das ist eine Kugel die eine Art kleines künstliches schwarzes Loch erzeugt(wird zur Spurenbeseitigung verwendet):


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:MiB und Mumie 3 ist es nicht


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. August 2008)

The Arrival?

Da gab es glaub ich so eine Kugel. Vielleicht auch der zweite Teil.


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

richtig...The Arrival mit Charlie Sheen.interessanter B-Movie.durchaus sehenswert...
du bist dran


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. August 2008)

Mir fällt grad nix gutes ein.

Ich geb ffa


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

ach wie hiess der noch mit Kidman und Cruise,der Western???das Rennen zur Landeroberung war noch das beste an dem überlangen Schinken...
Edit:in einem fernen Land


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

Ach meno. Dachte das wird wieder ein schwerer.


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

dafür schieb ich ein ganz einfaches nach:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

Three Kings oder wie der hiess


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Three Kings oder wie der hiess



stimmt glaub ich, zumindest würde mir jetzt kein anderer mit dem anzug von george einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

ist richtig zwar nicht gesehen aber passt denk ich!

also weiter machen!^^


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

jo,Qonix,du bist dran...war natürlich richtig


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

puh, mir fällt im Moment echt nichts ein

ffa


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

ok:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (7. August 2008)

Born to be Wild?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

Ach das ist der Mototrrad Film mir Charly Sheen. Name kommt gleich per edit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Made of Steel - Hart wie stahl


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

biker boyz ? oder so ähnlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

also Qonix überschlägt sich heute:schon wieder richtig...jetzt musst aber eins machen


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> edit: Made of Steel - Hart wie stahl



oh shit
stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt wo du es sagst 
hab den film glau bich nur 2x oder so gesehen ... ;(


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

na gut dann geh ich mal Bild suchen


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

Ist wohl zu einfach aber der Film ist zu geil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

hehe,Das Leben des Brian


----------



## BimmBamm (7. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ist wohl zu einfach aber der Film ist zu geil.



Weibsvolk anwesend?

Ich könnte darauf wetten, der Spruch da an der Wand ist grammatikalisch falsch!

Bimmbamm

PS: Life of Brian


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Weibsvolk anwesend?
> 
> Ich könnte darauf wetten, der Spruch da an der Wand ist grammatikalisch falsch!
> 
> ...


haha,geil,jetzt wo du es schreibst fallen mir die Szenen wieder ein  *weglach*


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

so,jetzt aber Schluss mit Lustig.jetzt kommt ein Bild,das wird heute keiner mehr erraten:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

Die Riesen in Hollywood.

ne quatsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


keine ahnung ;D


----------



## spectrumizer (7. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so,jetzt aber Schluss mit Lustig.jetzt kommt ein Bild,das wird heute keiner mehr erraten:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Being John Malkovich"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

Jup, ganz klar "Das Leben des Brian"

zum aktuellen: kein schimmer


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> "Being John Malkovich"!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ey,jetzt bin ich aber platt,spectrumizer....nich schlecht,nich schlecht...und dazu ph fanboy????


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Die Riesen in Hollywood.


hehe,das hätte ich auch gelten lassen...


----------



## spectrumizer (7. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ey,jetzt bin ich aber platt,spectrumizer....nich schlecht,nich schlecht...und dazu ph fanboy????


Was hat mein sarkastisch zu verstehender Avatar mit meiner Filmkenntnis zu tun? BJM gehört einfach mit zum Kult. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

ach so sarkastisch....na dann hab ich nix geschrieben...
du darfst ein Bild reinsetzen


----------



## spectrumizer (7. August 2008)

FFA, mir fällt grad nix ein.


Aber mach dir nix draus, ich dachte an Eraserhead hätten'se hier auch ne Weile zu knappern. :/


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

bitte mal schnelle antwort was heißt verdammt noch mal FFA?
(weiter der nächste bitte)


----------



## spectrumizer (7. August 2008)

Free For All


----------



## picollo0071 (7. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe an dem habt ihr mal zu knabbern *hrhr*


----------



## spectrumizer (7. August 2008)

Die Schauspielerin könnte Meg Ryan sein? Der Typ sagt mir auch was, komm nur nicht drauf ...

Edit meint grad, dass das auf keinen Fall Meg Ryan is ... Naja, ich geh erstmal einkaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (7. August 2008)

Ja, es ist NICHT Meg Ryan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. August 2008)

Ne, das ist ne deutsche Schauspielerin glaube ich, aber das Name fällt mir nicht ein.

Edit: Alexandra Neldel.


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> FFA, mir fällt grad nix ein.
> 
> 
> Aber mach dir nix draus, ich dachte an Eraserhead hätten'se hier auch ne Weile zu knappern. :/


ach du warst das der den Name des Bildes nicht geändert hat...konnte doch jeder ablesen,das das Bild eraserhead heisst


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

Ich Tipp jetzt auf so einen deutschen Film: Wie die Karnickel oder so


----------



## picollo0071 (7. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ne, das ist ne deutsche Schauspielerin glaube ich, aber das Name fällt mir nicht ein.
> 
> Edit: Alexandra Neldel.


Nicht schlecht. Stimmt



Qonix schrieb:


> Ich Tipp jetzt auf so einen deutschen Film: Wie die Karnickel oder so


Deutsch ja, Wie die Karnickel: nein


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## spectrumizer (7. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ach du warst das der den Name des Bildes nicht geändert hat...konnte doch jeder ablesen,das das Bild eraserhead heisst


Boahr stimmt, LoL ... Jetzt hab ich's auch gesehen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (7. August 2008)

dann sage ich jetzt mal
Scharf wie Chili

wenns richtig ist, FFA


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

jo,ist richtig scharf wie chilli,dann setz ich nochmal eins rein...hab das gerade rausgesucht nachdem ich in der Kantine essen war.das fiel mir als erstes dazu ein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

haha wie ich das bild in klein gesehen hab, dachte ich mir es ist 

GABBER GANDALF ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (7. August 2008)

Scharf wie Chili stimmt

Der Flm der mir sofort ins Hirn gehüpft ist, als nen Koch sah, ist: Alarmstufe: Rot


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

ok,das lass ich gelten,obwohl es Teil 2 ist...Alarmstufe Rot spielt nämlich auf einem Kriegsschiff...


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> haha wie ich das bild in klein gesehen hab, dachte ich mir es ist
> 
> GABBER GANDALF !
> 
> ...


jo,bevor er ein Zauberspruch wirkt))


----------



## picollo0071 (7. August 2008)

Anhand der Küche konnte ich leider nicht erkenn ob Teil  oder 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA ich muss in eine Besprechung :S


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. August 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> FFA ich muss in eine Besprechung :S



Hab da was
[attachment=4172:SamnMax.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

critters


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. August 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> Gostbusters xD ?



Hmmm, nein, dafür haben die zu stylische Klamotten an^^



> critters



Korrekt.


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

gut,setz ich nochmal ein gaaaanz einfaches aber herrliches Bild rein.kultfilm.ich lag am Boden vor Lachen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (7. August 2008)

Ich beide und sie?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

Ich beide und Sie

dafür musste ich das Bild noch nicht mal gross machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: kusch kusch böser picollo ab in die Besprechung


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

ihr habt recht...ich schmiss mich weg,als er das 4. mal ein Schuss auf die Kuh abgab und die sich immer noch regte,während die Frau den Tränen nah war...hat er die Kuh nich noch mit ner Schaufel bearbeitet???


----------



## picollo0071 (7. August 2008)

kA hab den Film nicht gesehen xD


Neues Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

Das Leben ist schön?


----------



## picollo0071 (7. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Das Leben ist schön?


Richtig. Hast ihn erkannt oder gegoogelt?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

das war einer der wenigen Filme wo ich zu Tränen gerührt war...
so,ich geb ffa.ich muss weg...


----------



## mccord (7. August 2008)

da mach ich mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

Ach den hab leztens erst gesehen, weiss aber grad nicht mehr wie der hies.


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

wieder mal ein film den ich nicht kenne.

Also der eine könnte den J.J. aus Spidermann spielen. Der mit der hohen Denkerstirn spielt in bekloppten Filmen mit.
Es könnte sich um einen komödie handeln.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2008)

das da link ist schon mal john c. mcginley. scrubs 4tw^^


----------



## mccord (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Es könnte sich um einen komödie handeln.


ja ist ne komödie (ne sehr gute!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in deutschland nich soo bekannt deswegen noch nen bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. August 2008)

Ich glabue in dem Film geht es irgendwie um einen Faulenzer der gefeuert werden will, oder so ähnlich. Da dürfte auch der Chef vorkommen der immer mit Kaffeetasse rummläuft und immer "And if you could go ahead and do diesunddas, that'd be great." sagt. Und ein anderer Angestellter will immer das Geböaude abfackeln.

Aber auf den Titel komm ich jetzt nicht.

Edit: Office Space - Alles Routine.


----------



## mccord (7. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> "And if you could go ahead and do diesunddas, that'd be great."





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


richtig, office space!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. August 2008)

[attachment=4177:Motel.jpg]


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

hmm keine ahnung


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> hmm keine ahnung




Nein der Film ist es nicht!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. August 2008)

[attachment=4179:motel2.jpg]


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

Krieg der Welten!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Krieg der Welten!



Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst, aber das ist falsch.


----------



## Vakeros (7. August 2008)

hm das is doch John McGinley(der Kerl aus Scrubs) oder?
gib mal tipps


----------



## mccord (7. August 2008)

identity?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. August 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> identity?



Korrekt.


----------



## mccord (7. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wyet Earp?


----------



## mccord (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wyet Earp?


nah dran, es geht um wyatt earp aber es ist nicht der film mit kevin costner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Tombstone oder so?


----------



## mccord (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Tombstone oder so?


jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

juhuhuhu!^^ 


Mentalist 1. Grades hat es gelöst!



FFA


----------



## K0l0ss (7. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa...die alte Version.


----------



## BimmBamm (8. August 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Joa...die alte Version.



Das ist "All quiet on the Western Front (Im Westen nichts Neues)" von 1930.

Mal was leichtes, weil's mein Einstand ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bimmbamm


----------



## sTereoType (8. August 2008)

irgend ein Edgar Wallace Film?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. August 2008)

Psycho?

P.S. Ich kann heute einfach nicht einschlafen -.-


----------



## BimmBamm (8. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Psycho?



Selbstverständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



> P.S. Ich kann heute einfach nicht einschlafen -.-



Ich auch nicht - zu warm. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. August 2008)

Ich geb ab an den der weitermachen will.


----------



## shadow24 (8. August 2008)

Guten morgen,hier der neue Auftrag:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

Hmm, Krieg der Welten?


----------



## shadow24 (8. August 2008)

nope


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. August 2008)

Auf den ersten Blick sieht das für mich irgendwie mehr wie ein Werbeplakat denn wie ein Film aus.

Allerdings kann ich sagen dass wir ein Europa sind, mediteraner Raum (Italien, Südfrankreich, etc.). Oder in Las Vegas.


----------



## shadow24 (8. August 2008)

Europa, mediterraner Raum, ist richtig...wirkt auch sehr unecht.muss ich zugeben...


----------



## shadow24 (8. August 2008)

so,um jetzt einfach zu machen,setz ich noch ein Bild rein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

Core - Der innere Kern oder wie der Film genau heisst.


----------



## shadow24 (8. August 2008)

richtig...heute abend um 20.15 Uhr auf...ähm,ich glaub Pro 7...zu sehen...
Qonix du bist...


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. August 2008)

Who you gonna call? GHOSTBUSTERS!


----------



## Noxiel (8. August 2008)

Falsch, CASPER!!!^^


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Falsch, CASPER!!!^^


Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. August 2008)

Etwas verwackelt und wohl nicht ganz einfach. Ich suche noch mehr Bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (8. August 2008)

Die Africain Queen?


----------



## Noxiel (8. August 2008)

Nooooo!

Aber hier noch ein paar. Das zweite sollte auch in Farbe sein, leider habe ich es nicht entsprechend gefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (8. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nooooo!
> 
> Aber hier noch ein paar. Das zweite sollte auch in Farbe sein, leider habe ich es nicht entsprechend gefunden.


the great escape?


----------



## Noxiel (8. August 2008)

Ach verdammt *grummel*

Richtig.


----------



## mccord (8. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ach verdammt *grummel*
> 
> Richtig.


sorry ist einer meiner lieblingsfilme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

Forrest Gump?


----------



## mccord (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Forrest Gump?


nope ist von 1972 der film


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

Baxter und die rabenmutter?

Missisippi?


----------



## mccord (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Baxter und die rabenmutter?
> 
> Missisippi?


nope
letzter tip: burt reynolds spielt mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

beim sterben ist jeder der erste??

Deliverance?


----------



## mccord (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> beim sterben ist jeder der erste??
> 
> Deliverance?


jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deliverance


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

Gut ich bin dran!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Big Daddy..bin ein großer Adam Sandler Fan...hoffentlich vertue ich mich jetzt nicht^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

RICHTIG


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Echt Oo

Edith..dein Bild kommt sogar bei google -.-


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

jop echt du bist dran


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

eben stand da noch falsch....häh^^

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

wann?


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

eben bevor ich nochmal google durchgesucht habe^^  oder ich habe mich verguckt..hat das gehirn falsch gedacht xD


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ne big daddy ist ja richtig war einer meiner Lieblingsfilme ich liebe auch Adam sandler ich mag kein brad pitt der kann nix


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. August 2008)

Das neue Bild dürfte aus Underworld ... Moment, kurz überlegen ... Evolution sein.

Falls richtig ffa, kann grad kein neues Bild suchen.


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

ist richtig..ich freu mich total auf den dritten Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

ok hier mal en neues.

Dürfte schwer sein =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> wann?





Camillo70 schrieb:


> ne big daddy ist ja richtig war einer meiner Lieblingsfilme ich liebe auch Adam sandler ich mag kein brad pitt der kann nix


Da stand: "FALSCH" Ich habs doch gesehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt: Keine Ahnung... oO


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Da stand: "FALSCH" Ich habs doch gesehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke *knuff*^^

ok ist horror und es geht um den Kampf von werwölfen


----------



## spectrumizer (8. August 2008)

Der Film heisst fast so, wie das Bild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Der Film heisst fast so, wie das Bild.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann wärs doch ein Underworld-Teil... oO


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dann wärs doch ein Underworld-Teil... oO



nope underworld hatte ich schon^^...also es gibt gute und böse werwölfe...und einen jungen^^


----------



## BimmBamm (9. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Dürfte schwer sein =)



Erst kürzlich gesehen und für *würg* empfunden: "Skinwalkers" (hat denn auch eine gesunde 4.6 von 10 in der imdb abgerissen).

Jetzt wird es etwas schwieriger:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tip: Der Streifen ruinierte gleichzeitig die Karriere des Regisseurs sowie die Hoffnungen des Hauptdarstellers auf eine internationale Karriere.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Urengroll (9. August 2008)

Tanz der Vampire?


----------



## Klunker (9. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Erst kürzlich gesehen und für *würg* empfunden: "Skinwalkers" (hat denn auch eine gesunde 4.6 von 10 in der imdb abgerissen).
> 
> Jetzt wird es etwas schwieriger:
> 
> ...



timmt der Film ist Müll...darum habe ich den auch genommen...zum neuem...k,a


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (9. August 2008)

kp gib mal Tipp pls
@urengroll:Tanz der vampire glaub ich nicht,da tanz der Vampire ja nicht gleichzeitig die Karriere des Regisseurs sowie die Hoffnungen des Hauptdarstellers auf eine internationale Karriere zerstörte,oder?


----------



## BimmBamm (9. August 2008)

Oh schrieb:


> kp gib mal Tipp pls



Ups, den ganzen Tag nicht aufgelöst - war wohl doch schwerer als gedacht. 

Der Tip macht es einfach: Der Hauptdarsteller ist der "Kaiser Franz" aus den unsäglichen "Sissy"-Streifen. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Urengroll (10. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ups, den ganzen Tag nicht aufgelöst - war wohl doch schwerer als gedacht.
> 
> Der Tip macht es einfach: Der Hauptdarsteller ist der "Kaiser Franz" aus den unsäglichen "Sissy"-Streifen.
> 
> Bimmbamm






jetzt wo du es schreibst ja ähnluchkeit vorhaneden!


----------



## BimmBamm (10. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Der Tip macht es einfach: Der Hauptdarsteller ist der "Kaiser Franz" aus den unsäglichen "Sissy"-Streifen.



24 Stunden ohne Auflösung reicht wohl - ihr enttäuscht mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Hauptdarsteller ist Karlheinz Böhm; Regisseur Michael Powell. Bei der Vorpremiere kam es bereits zum Eklat (Böhm erzählte in einem Interview, welches auf der Criterion-DVD enthalten ist, daß die Leute ihn nicht mal mehr anschauten, als sie den Kinosaal verließen); die Kritiken waren mehr als nur vernichtend. Mit den Machern dieses Streifens wollte fortan kaum mehr jemand etwas zu tun haben. Es dauerte 2 Jahrzehnte, bis Filmbuffs erneut auf den Film aufmerksam wurden und es als Meisterwerk des Genres - seiner Zeit weit voraus - erkannten. 

Im Original heißt das Ding "Peeping Tom"; hierzulande ist er als "Augen der Angst" bekannt (siehe http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0054167/).

Gut, was ganz leichtes. Ist einer der einflußreichsten Western aller Zeiten und sollte eigentlich jedem Filmfan bekannt sein (die Premiere verlief übrigens auch nicht gerade unproblematisch):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wehe, ihr braucht wieder solange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Urengroll (10. August 2008)

Für eine Hand voll Dollar?

Spiel mir das lied vom Tod?


----------



## BimmBamm (10. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Für eine Hand voll Dollar?
> 
> Spiel mir das lied vom Tod?



Nope, ist was amerikanisches. Der Regisseur - berühmt/berüchtigt für seine Alkohol-Exzesse - wird dem "New Hollywood" zugerechnet. Die schnellen Szenenabfolgen in den brutalen Shootouts, deren Wirkung durch Zeitlupeneffekte verstärkt wurde, beeinflussen Regisseure bis heute (und das Frauenbild, das der Regisseur in seinen Filmen zeigte, treibt emanzipierte Frauen bis heute auf die Barrikaden).

Edit: Noch ein Bild aus dem Showdown, in dem das Maschinengewehr lange vor Rambo und Konsorten exzessiv benutzt wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bimmbamm


----------



## mccord (10. August 2008)

the wild bunch


----------



## BimmBamm (10. August 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> the wild bunch



Jupp - der "Urvater des modernen Action-Kinos", was die Inszenierung und Stilisierung der Action-Parts betrifft. Wer's nicht glaubt, kann sich unter
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=w2JeRdjBYh8
selbst ein Bild davon machen (Vorsicht: Das ist das Ende des Streifens - wer sich das Erlebnis nicht versauen möchte, sollte auf die hervorragende Doppel-DVD zurückgreifen).

Bimmbamm


----------



## mccord (10. August 2008)

ffa, wenn jemand anderes weiter machen mag...


----------



## shadow24 (11. August 2008)

zur Eröffung der Olympiade mal ein Sportbild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (11. August 2008)

Dodgeball - Voll auf die Nüsse


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (11. August 2008)

ey Pico;gedanken lesen zählt nicht...du wusstest die Antwort ja,bevor ich die Frage reingestellt habe...


----------



## picollo0071 (11. August 2008)

*hrhrhr*
Meine Kristalkugel funktioniert wieder *freu*


Bild kommt gleich



Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Hier das Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (11. August 2008)

das hätte ich ja sogar gewußt..........^^


----------



## shadow24 (11. August 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> *hrhrhr*
> Meine Kristalkugel funktioniert wieder *freu*
> 
> 
> ...


das bin ja ich...ne,sagt mir gar nix das Bild.ist aber auch ziemlich gemein nur den Kopf eines Schauspielers zu zeigen...


----------



## shadow24 (11. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> das hätte ich ja sogar gewußt..........^^


ich weiss Urengroll,ich weiss...


----------



## Urengroll (11. August 2008)

fieser als fies zu mal man den schauspieler auch nicht kennen muss.


also es ist ein wissenschaftler oder so, der gerade etwas entwickelt hat. so schaut der nämlich aus.


----------



## shadow24 (11. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> fieser als fies zu mal man den schauspieler auch nicht kennen muss.
> 
> 
> also es ist ein wissenschaftler oder so, der gerade etwas entwickelt hat. so schaut der nämlich aus.


echt?so sehen die aus, die Wissenschaftler die gerade was entwickelt haben?
ich find der sieht aus als hätte er gerade was gesehen,was ihn ziemlich erschüttert.kann aber auch der Hausmeister sein...
na los Pico rück schon raus mit einem aussagekräftigen Bild,oder ein Tip...


----------



## picollo0071 (11. August 2008)

kk Ihr krigt ein anderes Bild (auch wenn das der Hauptdarsteller ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Mfg Gabriel





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furiel (11. August 2008)

Cube Zero dürfte das sein.

Kam glaube ich am Freitag erst.

FFA falls richtig.. kann auf Arbeit nix hochladen


----------



## picollo0071 (11. August 2008)

So ist es. Cube Zero ist richtig. (und ja, es lief am Freitag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Also FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Geoff23 (11. August 2008)

Dann setz ich mal ein neues Bild rein.

Ich hoffe es ist ned zu schwer ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (11. August 2008)

Geoff23 schrieb:


> Dann setz ich mal ein neues Bild rein.
> 
> Ich hoffe es ist ned zu schwer ...
> 
> ...



 Ichi the Killer


----------



## spectrumizer (11. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Ichi the Killer


Stimmt ... War auch 'n recht kranker Film, zumindest die Rolle von dem Ichi und der Typ mit seinem ausklappbaren Kiefer da ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (11. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Stimmt ... War auch 'n recht kranker Film, zumindest die Rolle von dem Ichi und der Typ mit seiner ausklappbaren Kiefer da ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War aber trotzdem Schade dass in Deutschland selbst die indizierte Fassung geschnitten war.. und ich geb da noch 20 Euro für aus -.-

Edit: Oh, darf ich jetzt nen neues Bild posten?


----------



## Geoff23 (11. August 2008)

Richtig , war Ichi the Killer 

Ging ja schneller als erwartet


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> War aber trotzdem Schade dass in Deutschland selbst die indizierte Fassung geschnitten war.. und ich geb da noch 20 Euro für aus -.-
> 
> Edit: Oh, darf ich jetzt nen neues Bild posten?


ja darfst du


----------



## Shaxul (11. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipp: Englischer Film.


----------



## shadow24 (11. August 2008)

Bube,Dame König Gras...hatte ich selber hier schon reingepostet))


----------



## BimmBamm (11. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> War aber trotzdem Schade dass in Deutschland selbst die indizierte Fassung geschnitten war.. und ich geb da noch 20 Euro für aus -.-



Ich mag mich irren, aber die deutsche Fassung ist meines Wissens nach nicht indiziert (DVD von i-on; um 13 Minuten gekürzt). Die österreichische Raptor-DVD ist indiziert worden; dafür ungekürzt.

Bimmbamm


----------



## shadow24 (11. August 2008)

ok,da der Film sehr einfach für mich zu raten war,hab ich selber ein einfaches Bidl.müsst ihr wahrscheinlich nich mal vergrössern


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geoff23 (11. August 2008)

Das mit der Raptor DvD kann ich bestätigen , die ist ungeschnitten. 

Wobei das mit indizeirt ist so eine Sache in Österreich , hab sie im Saturn gekauft , lag da offen bei den andern Dvd´s rum ...


----------



## spectrumizer (11. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ok,da der Film sehr einfach für mich zu raten war,hab ich selber ein einfaches Bidl.müsst ihr wahrscheinlich nich mal vergrössern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Predator 1?


----------



## shadow24 (11. August 2008)

klar spectrumizer...du bist dran...


----------



## spectrumizer (11. August 2008)

Next:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (11. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Next:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stadt der verlorenen Kinder


----------



## spectrumizer (11. August 2008)

Richtig. Geht ja wie auf'm Fließband zu hier ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CocoSylt (11. August 2008)

na was dat wohl?^^


----------



## Shaxul (11. August 2008)

Snakes on a plane? Hab den Film zwar nicht gesehn, aber das Bild ist ja ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl..


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

CocoSylt schrieb:


> na was dat wohl?^^


wayne it's bimmbamm's turn wenn er's nich ffa gibt


----------



## BimmBamm (11. August 2008)

Mal wieder was schweres (und einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tips: Spielt in Hong-Kong und ist ein Episodenfilm. Der Macher zählt zu den bekanntesten chinesischen Regisseuren (und ist nicht John Woo).

Bimmbamm


----------



## CocoSylt (11. August 2008)

danke fürs üperposten, war ja nicht mal erraten^^ war nicht richtig....^^

Epic Movie wärs gewesen


----------



## spectrumizer (11. August 2008)

CocoSylt schrieb:


> danke fürs üperposten


Es ist der dran, der erraten hat, es sei denn er gibt FFA. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CocoSylt (11. August 2008)

ah kay^^ nu hab ichs kapiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (11. August 2008)

Puh das echt schwer, mit asiatische Filme kenn ich mich kaum aus. Auch wenn ich sie gerne kucke. Haste noch nen Tipp, BimmBamm?


----------



## BimmBamm (11. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Puh das echt schwer, mit asiatische Filme kenn ich mich kaum aus. Auch wenn ich sie gerne kucke. Haste noch nen Tipp, BimmBamm?





Spoiler



Quentin Tarantino nannte den Regisseur den "coolest film maker on the planet"





Spoiler



Ist während der Dreharbeiten zu einem anderen Projekt des Regisseurs entstanden, der schließlich einen eigenständigen Film daraus machte





Spoiler



Einer der letzten Filme des Regisseurs trug als Titel das Datum, zu dem Hong Kong endgültig seinen Sonderstatus verliert.





Spoiler



Die wunderschöne Frau im ersten Bild ist Michelle Reis



Bimmbamm


----------



## Urengroll (11. August 2008)

One Bak


----------



## BimmBamm (12. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Mal wieder was schweres (und einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme):



*grrr* Wieder nicht erraten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trailer:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LpfXGxrOMJc

Gut, auf ein Neues! Auch wieder ein Kultfilm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tips:


Spoiler



Erstlingswerk des Regisseurs, das zu Tim Burtons Lieblingen gehört und in "Sleepy Hollow" zitiert wird





Spoiler



Der deutsche Titel versuchte, einen Bezug zu einem anderen bekannten Monster herzustellen, der überhaupt nicht da ist





Spoiler



Der Regisseur erfand wenig später das Sub-Genre der "Gialli". Seine Filme dienten "Alien" oder auch "Friday the 13." als Vorlage



Bimmbamm


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2008)

Die Stunde wenn Dracula kommt?


----------



## BimmBamm (12. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Die Stunde wenn Dracula kommt?



Aber selbstverständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! 

Bimmbamm


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2008)

gut mach ich mit einem Bild aus einen meiner Top Ten Filme weiter:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

The Last Samurai?


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2008)

richtig Qonix,du bist dran...


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

Hehe, jetzt wirds fies.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2008)

stimmt,sagt mir gar nix das Bild...vielleicht hast du ja noch den einen oder anderen Tip dazu?


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

Noch ein bisschen warten dann gibts noch ein Bild.


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

So hier kommt noch ein Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (12. August 2008)

ist das seowtas alà Surf Ninjas?


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

Es ist so etwas ala sondern es ist Surf Ninjas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2008)

ok,dann ist urengroll jetzt dran ein Bild reinzusetzen,oder ffa


----------



## Urengroll (12. August 2008)

ffa(weil ich bin auf arbeit)


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2008)

gut,mach ich weiter:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith:
shit zu langsam !


----------



## BimmBamm (12. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> gut,mach ich weiter:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin nicht ganz sicher: Der Kerl im Vordergrund sieht wie Frank Langella aus. Das Setting sowie die Farben könnte auf "The ninth gate (Die neun Pforten)" hindeuten; demnach wäre der schemenhafte Kerl im Hintergrund Johnny Depp - der Bart würde passen. Zu meiner Schande muß ich aber gestehen, daß ich micht nicht an die Szene erinnere.

Und das Ding da, was B1ubb gepostet hat, sieht für mich nach irgendeinem Steven-Seagal-Schrott aus - könnte ich eh nicht zuordnen, weil ich mich bis auf zwei Ausnahmen schön von sowas ferngehalten habe.

Bimmbamm


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Bin nicht ganz sicher: Der Kerl im Vordergrund sieht wie Frank Langella aus. Das Setting sowie die Farben könnte auf "The ninth gate (Die neun Pforten)" hindeuten; demnach wäre der schemenhafte Kerl im Hintergrund Johnny Depp - der Bart würde passen. Zu meiner Schande muß ich aber gestehen, daß ich micht nicht an die Szene erinnere.
> 
> Und das Ding da, was B1ubb gepostet hat, sieht für mich nach irgendeinem Steven-Seagal-Schrott aus - könnte ich eh nicht zuordnen, weil ich mich bis auf zwei Ausnahmen schön von sowas ferngehalten habe.
> 
> Bimmbamm


stimmt alles was du geschrieben hast(auch vom Seagal-Bild)...
die Szene spielt sich zum Schluss des Filmes im Turm ab,wo Langella mit der Beschwörung beginnt und Depp hinter ihm im Boden eingebrochen ist und hilflos mit zusehen muss...aber wie es ausging wissen wir ja...


----------



## b1ubb (12. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> stimmt alles was du geschrieben hast(auch vom Seagal-Bild)..



aber welcher film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. August 2008)

b1ubb, "Die neun Pforten". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> b1ubb, "Die neun Pforten".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

b1ubb's: "Hard to Kill" 1989 Warner Home Video - verrät mir die Seite, wenn ich dem Link zu deinem Bild folge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und "die neun Pforten" bezog sich auf das Bild von shadow24


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2008)

ok,haben wir nebenbei noch das Bild von b1ubb erraten,dann kann ist jetzt bimbam dran,oder wenn er jetzt offline ist kann auch traka weitermachen und bimbam später...


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

BimmBamm ist online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich nehme die Antwort auf seinen Film schonmal vorweg: 
"Monty Python - Die Ritter der Kokosnuss" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, nur Spass. Denke BimmBamm kann eins machen, sein Pic war ja zuerst.


----------



## BimmBamm (12. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Nein, nur Spass. Denke BimmBamm kann eins machen, sein Pic war ja zuerst.



Da ich erst wieder meinen Bildbestand auffüllen muß, ist Traka dran.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Nagut, hatte mir ja schon heimlich überlegt, was ich posten würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach dafür auch ein leichtes!

Nach Schindler's Liste, der Beste Film den ich je gesehen habe:


[attachment=4282:1.jpg] 


[attachment=4283:2.jpg]


----------



## BimmBamm (12. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Nach Schindler's Liste, der Beste Film den ich je gesehen habe:



Das brauch ich nicht mal vergrößern: Finchers "Se7en". "Fight Club" ist noch ne Spur besser! ffa

Bimmbamm


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2008)

Seven?da fand ich aber den hier wesentlich besser:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

Na wenn das mal nicht der Feinschmecker Hannibal ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Nun kommt die Masterfrage: Wie heisst der Film dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa..der folgt irgendwo so auf den direkten Plätzen hinter Schindlers Liste und Seven. Wer macht hier weiter? Das Schweigen der Lämmer kann man ja nicht werten, dass kennt ja jeder *duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2008)

normalerweise wäre eh Bimbam dran,aber er hatt ej ageschrieben das er sein Filmbilderkontingent erst auffüllen muss...somit war es ffa und ich hab Schweigen der Lämmer gepostet...Qonix hat den Filmnamen des Hauptdarstellers geposted und Traka den Namen des Films...
einer von euch beiden sollte jetzt ein Bild reinsetzen...


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Ich war schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hau rein Qonix - mal sehen was in der Schweiz so läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

Der Hauptdarsteller dürft einfach sein, aber welcher Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Wasabi – Ein Bulle in Japan ?


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2008)

Mission Impossible?


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Wasabi – Ein Bulle in Japan ?


jup

was hats verraten?  das Schild im Hintergrund?


----------



## Furiel (12. August 2008)

Wahrscheinlich eher seine Tocher im Hintergrund : )


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Jap hauptsächlich das Schild und die Kleidung. Ist der einzige Film mit ihm, der mir so einfällt, der in einem Asiatischen Land spielt. Und naja, die süße Japanerin blieb mir auch gut im Gedächnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mache dann mal flux weiter, wo der Thread gerade mal gut besucht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=4285:4.jpg]


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

Hmm, die purpurnen Flüsse?


----------



## picollo0071 (12. August 2008)

Ich würde eher auf "Der Name der Rose" tippen


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher auf "Der Name der Rose" tippen
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


Richtig.

Ich glaube ich nehme zu leichte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber naja ist ja auch nen sehr guter und bekannter Film, daher wohl kein Wunder.


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2008)

jo,ist der Name der Rose...100 pro...


----------



## picollo0071 (12. August 2008)

FFA
Ich muss mir erst wieder Filme und Bilder dazu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Damit das hier nicht einschläft:

[attachment=4286:6.jpg]

Hoffe diesmal etwas schwerer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

Ach das schweizer Bondgirl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die ist mittlerweilen auch ne Oma.


----------



## Furiel (12. August 2008)

James Bond jagt Dr. No  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FFA ^^


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Verdammt, muss ausgerechnet dann unser Foren-Schweizer hier durch tummeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 //nicht böse gemeint

Ist natürlich - mal wieder - direkt richtig *grml* 
Ich gebs auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizuh (12. August 2008)

ich mach mal weiter....naja, ich nehme auch mal etwas verdammt einfaches




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (12. August 2008)

hmm isch rate mal:

Resident Evil Extinition?


----------



## Klunker (12. August 2008)

in 3 sind die in der wüste  oder? müsste eigentlich der erste teil sein..oder der 2te  arg -.-  ich sag Resi 1


----------



## Shizuh (12. August 2008)

nein weder noch. bitte den ganzen namen


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

resident evil apocalypse?


----------



## Klunker (12. August 2008)

Resident Evil: Apocalypse ^^

edith dreck -.-


----------



## Shizuh (12. August 2008)

lalala richtig.

@Klunker. Jaja. erste bla bla stimmt immer ;p


----------



## Klunker (12. August 2008)

^^  ich freu mich schon aus resi 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na dann amch mal weiter brille


----------



## Shizuh (12. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ^^  ich freu mich schon aus resi 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wtf. machsu bei den Dreharbeiten mit oda was? 
jaja. ich achte auf alles xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ziemlich guter film mit edward norton


----------



## SäD (12. August 2008)

american history x   ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

jop


----------



## SäD (12. August 2008)

Ist wahrscheinlich recht einfach




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2008)

das is so einfach. das kann man lösen ohne auch nur mal von dem film gehört zu haben.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. August 2008)

Der wohl längste Spieletrailer der Welt.


----------



## BimmBamm (12. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das is so einfach. das kann man lösen ohne auch nur mal von dem film gehört zu haben.



Kann mir jemand erklären, warum "Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children" bei der Jugend so beliebt ist? Persönlich fand ich das Ding ziemlich fade; übertrieben auf "Coolness" getrimmt, während ein Plot nicht vorhanden ist. Das ganze Ding wirkte wie ein überlanger Trailer.

Gaaanz außer der Reihe, weil's zu einem anderen Thema passt: Welcher Sketch bin ich?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte die Puppe im Vordergrund - das ist mein Lieblingsspielzeugladen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Haben Sie auch Spielzeug?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Sagen Sie mal, was ist das eigentlich für ein Laden?!" 
Das bescheuerte Grinsen der Frau ist einfach umwerfend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte auch so einen Bausatz!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Klunker (12. August 2008)

final fantasy advent children   erzählt die geschichte von cloud weiter..daher ist es eigentlich kein trailer weil das spiel vor dem film ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also vom geschehen her^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2008)

frag mich nicht was die alle an dem film so toll finden. ich hab den nie gesehen^^


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären, warum "Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children" bei der Jugend so beliebt ist? Persönlich fand ich das Ding ziemlich fade; übertrieben auf "Coolness" getrimmt, während ein Plot nicht vorhanden ist. Das ganze Ding wirkte wie ein überlanger Trailer.
> 
> Gaaanz außer der Reihe, weil's zu einem anderen Thema passt: Welcher Sketch bin ich?
> 
> ...


hehe,Dicki sag mal ein Gedicht:Zicke,Zacke,Hühnerk...
...und zum Schluss explodiert unser Atomkraftwerk auch und die Kühe und die Bäume fallen um...
jaja,der gute alte Loriot...unübertroffen in seiner deutschen Geselschaftssatire...keiner bringt es mit seinem Humor besser auf den Punkt...
seine Sketche hab ich damals noch als deutsche Erstaufführung,nagelneu, gesehen und nicht die x-te Wiederholung


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2008)

so,mach ich mal mit meinem Lieblingsgenre weiter:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

Tipp?


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2008)

älterer Fantasyfilm...geht da um ein Fluch und eine Verwandlung,die immer wieder vonstatten geht...ähnlich wie bei der Prinzessin aus Shrek


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

Hmm, ich hab echt kein schimmer.


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2008)

ok,warten wir noch ein bissel,wenn es keiner weiss,setz ich ein 2.Bild rein mit einem der Hauptdarsteller.dann kann man es zumindest ergoogeln...


----------



## BimmBamm (13. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so,mach ich mal mit meinem Lieblingsgenre weiter:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein junger Rutger Hauer, bevor er seine Karriere großartig in den Sand setzte? Der Falke weist auf "Ladyhawke" hin (deutscher Titel ist mir entfallen).

Bimmbamm


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. August 2008)

Der Tag des Falken? Ist das der deutsche Titel?


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2008)

Der Tag des Falken oder wie Bimbam geschrieben hat Ladyhawke, ist richtig...1985 mit Rutger Hauer,Michelle Pfeiffer und Matthew Broderick...
demnach ist Bimbam dran...


----------



## BimmBamm (13. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Der Tag des Falken oder wie Bimbam geschrieben hat Ladyhawke, ist richtig...1985 mit Rutger Hauer,Michelle Pfeiffer und Matthew Broderick...
> demnach ist Bimbam dran...



ffa


----------



## Gribi (13. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe diesen Film!


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2008)

sieht mir nach irgendeiner Shaolin-Verfilmung aus...aber da es davon geschätzte 3000 Stück gibt,fang ich gar nich erst an zu googeln...


----------



## Gribi (13. August 2008)

Wenn du Glück hast findeste sie ja auf Anhieb.....

Aber wenigstens den Schauspieler kennt man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2008)

tatsächlich???welchen den linken oder den rechten?
ich kenn nur Jet Li und Bruce Lee aus Martial-Arts Filmen...vielleicht ist das ja Jet Li??????????????


----------



## Gribi (13. August 2008)

vielleicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also es geht um den Schauspieler Links

Der Film stammt aus dem Jahre 2006.


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2008)

Heroes of Shaolin?


----------



## BimmBamm (13. August 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist's Jet Li in "Fearless"? Wenn ja, ffa.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Gribi (13. August 2008)

Richtig es ist Fearless

also ffa


----------



## Urengroll (13. August 2008)

Meine I-Net Leitung hat mir ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht!

Also es sollte Fearless sein...................^^


----------



## Gribi (13. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Meine I-Net Leitung hat mir ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht!
> 
> Also es sollte Fearless sein...................^^



Jo is Fearless^^ aber du warst leider ned der erste is aber ffa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (13. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann mach ich halt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turkod (13. August 2008)

Kangaroo Jack (2003)

mit  Jerry O'Connell und Anthony Anderson!


----------



## Urengroll (13. August 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hast du mal ein tip?

die schauspieler kommen mir gar nicht bekannt vor!

rate mal einfach.

in 80 tagen um die welt?


----------



## Quibly (13. August 2008)

Turkod hat recht

Es ist Kangaroo Jack.


----------



## Turkod (13. August 2008)

Dann mal ein Bild von mir!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furiel (13. August 2008)

Hellboy

ffa : )


----------



## Turkod (13. August 2008)

hmm war zu leicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (13. August 2008)

ehm jo Kangoroo Jack stimmt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (13. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

Hmm, ich Tippe mal auf "Black Hawk Down" oder "(ach der lief erst grad letztens)"


----------



## Gribi (13. August 2008)

Jup is right find den Film sowas von Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (13. August 2008)

man^^


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (13. August 2008)

Diese Bild ist = Bahnhof...

Ma auf die Pros warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (13. August 2008)

Das Bild sagt mir auch überhaupt nichts.

Naja mal abwarten.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Godzilla?

... glaube der linke Typ ist doch dieser Wissenschaftler ... Dr. Tatopoulos, oder?


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2008)

oh Mann was ist das denn für ein Bild?Cat Stevens bei der UN-Friedenstruppe????
geb mal bitte ein Tip Qonix.wo hast du denn den Schnappschuss her?????


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Godzilla?
> 
> ... glaube der linke Typ ist doch dieser Wissenschaftler ... Dr. Tatopoulos, oder?


geil,made my day))alleine dasd du den Namen noch weisst...also ich denke falscher kannst du mit deinem (ernstgemeinten?) Tip nicht liegen...und der rechts mit dem Bart ist Jean Reno??????????


----------



## Traka (13. August 2008)

Jean Reno? Wie kannst du da bitte Jean Reno erkennen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

lol, Godzilla ist mal ne geile Antwort ^^


OK ein Tipp:

Die beiden Unterhalten sich gerade über "Linohorn" (so spricht es der Chinese mal aus, intressant das er mal das R als L sagt und dann wieder ein R aussprechen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Jean Reno? Wie kannst du da bitte Jean Reno erkennen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war Sarkasmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Jean Reno? Wie kannst du da bitte Jean Reno erkennen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weil spectrumizer vermutet hat,dass der füllige Asiat links Mathew Broderick ist aus Godzilla.da hab ich die passende Frage dazu gestellt,ob dann der rechte Herr Jean Reno ist...compendre?


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2008)

ist aber nich sowas wie Die Götter müssen verrückt sein,oder?


----------



## Traka (13. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das war Sarkasmus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ja, bei nochmaligem Lesen... /shy

Normalerweise erkenne ich Ironie wenn sie mich beisst...diesmal irgendwie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wohl zu schnell geantwortet ohne das der sich der Zusammenhang der Aussage in meinem Kopf geformt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> oh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hey,läuft nich gerade nebenan ein Thread über die T. von deinem Mainzelmänn...äh Mainzelweib...Meinzeltranse?
also mich stört das nicht.ich finds witzig...


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist aber nich sowas wie Die Götter müssen verrückt sein,oder?


Sowas kommt hin aber es ist nicht "Die Götter müssen verrückt sein"


----------



## spectrumizer (13. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> weil spectrumizer vermutet hat,dass der füllige Asiat links Mathew Broderick ist aus Godzilla.da hab ich die passende Frage dazu gestellt,ob dann der rechte Herr Jean Reno ist...compendre?


Also wie'n Asiat sah der mir auf dem kleinen pixeligen Bild nicht aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte es wäre die Stelle, wo die da in dieser Provinz sind und den Fußabdruck von Godzilla finden, in dem der Tatopolus dann drin steht.


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Also wie'n Asiat sah der mir auf dem kleinen pixeligen Bild nicht aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ok,aber da stand ein amerikanischer Marine neben Mathew Broderick als der in den Fussabdrücken stand und nicht Cat Stevens...aber ok,ich will nicht weiter lästern.hab mich auch schon oft genug vertan hier...
und mit dem Bild von Qonix kann ich immer noch nix anfangen...


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Sowas kommt hin aber es ist nicht "Die Götter müssen verrückt sein"


aber nich irgendiei Teil 2 oder Teil 3,oder?oder????


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2008)

Hey Qonix,was ist los???du gibst gar keine Tips mehr hier...sollen wir dein Bild überspringen?


----------



## spectrumizer (14. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ok,aber da stand ein amerikanischer Marine neben Mathew Broderick als der in den Fussabdrücken stand und nicht Cat Stevens...aber ok,ich will nicht weiter lästern.hab mich auch schon oft genug vertan hier...


Hab den Film zwar glaube 3x gesehen, aber das letzte mal ist schon ne Weile her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Weißte wie lange das schon her is, wo ich Godzilla gesehen hab?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist bestimmt schon lange her...aber mal im Ernst:wo soll denn da ein Typ gewesen sein,der wie ein Rabbi aussieht????


----------



## spectrumizer (14. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist bestimmt schon lange her...aber mal im Ernst:wo soll denn da ein Typ gewesen sein,der wie ein Rabbi aussieht????


Hey, du hast schon geantwortet, während ich nochmal umeditiert hab. ^^

Rabbi? Keine Ahnung, ich bin auch erst beim 5. mal draufschauen darauf gekommen, dass das links der Wurmmann sein könnte. Der rechts war mir egal. Aber wenn ich jetzt nochmal draufgucke, seh ich auch 'n Uno-Asiaten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2008)

Sorry, habs total vergessen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also dann noch in paar Tpps:

- Kuhherden
- Diamant
- Krankenschwester


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2008)

sagt mir immer noch nix.hab den wohl nicht gesehen.irgendein bekannter Schauspieler dabei?wann in die Kinos gekommen?


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> sagt mir immer noch nix.hab den wohl nicht gesehen.irgendein bekannter Schauspieler dabei?wann in die Kinos gekommen?


Nope keine bekannt Schauspieler die ich jetzt wüsste.

Das Erscheinungsjahr sag ich jetzt mal nicht das wäre zu einfach und ob der in den Kinos war weiss ich nicht.


Aber wie gesagt, mit "Die Götter müssen verrückt sein" warst du schon sehr nahe dran


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2008)

Die Götter müssen verrückt sein 2?


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2008)

nö

nix mit Götter


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2008)

ne.kein Plan.und wenn du nicht mal weisst ob der im Kino lief ist das natürlich echt schwer auf den Filmtitel zu kommen.vlt gehörst du zu der Gruppe von 10 Leuten,die den Film hier im nordeuropäischen Raum je gesehn haben...


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2008)

Na gut dann löse ich mal auf:

Der Dschungel muss verrückt sein



dann mal ffa   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2008)

der Dschungel muss verrückt sein?na da lag ich ja tatsächlich nah dran...nie gehört davon...
naja,dann mach ich mal mit einem etwas bekannteren Film weiter.einer meiner Lieblings-Martial-Arts-Filme:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2008)

Ist der wo er am Schluss so voll weit oben in der Luft ist und dann mit der Hanggottes oder wie die Attake heisst angreift?


----------



## picollo0071 (14. August 2008)

Kung Fu Hustle


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2008)

richtig pico,du darfst
@Qonix:genau.die Hand Buddhas...


----------



## picollo0071 (14. August 2008)

FFA, hab grad ne menge zu tun :S

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2008)

so,sollte nicht schwer zu erraten sein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. August 2008)

Ist das nicht der film,in dem alles wahr wirt,was sie in dem spiel finden?
jumangi oder so,keine ahnung^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

jo würde auch sagen Jumanji


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der film,in dem alles wahr wirt,was sie in dem spiel finden?
> jumangi oder so,keine ahnung^^


fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jumanji heisst der Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. August 2008)

Dann ist jetzt wohl Kamui Shiro dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2008)

Kamui Shiro hat ihn als erster RICHTIG genannt...und da das Bild so einfach zu erraten war,sollte wenigstens der Filmnamen stimmen,also bist du dran Kamui...
Edit:sehr gut Chopi.danke


----------



## chopi (14. August 2008)

Sag ich doch *g*


----------



## shadow24 (15. August 2008)

hier das neue Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

puh, das könnte jetzt in so viel Filme passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kleiner Tipp?


----------



## Kaaper (15. August 2008)

der mit dem Schwert, ist das Harrison Ford?


----------



## shadow24 (15. August 2008)

@Qonix:ein anderes Bild wäre zu einfach...
@Kaaper:nein,das ist nicht Harrison Ford.ich glaub der hat auch nie in einem Ritterfilm mitgewirkt...


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

Die 3 Musketiere?


----------



## shadow24 (15. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Die 3 Musketiere?


Ritterfilm...nicht Mantel und Degenfilm...


----------



## shadow24 (15. August 2008)

ok,hier noch ein Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

Also ich kenn den nicht.


----------



## shadow24 (15. August 2008)

schade das du nicht hier bist und wir ne Wette abmachen können....wenn ich das auflöse(mach ich durch das nächste Bild) dann passiert bei dir genau das:Kopf--->Tisch...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. August 2008)

Der Highländer?(aus dem highländereck in der kneipe zum lustgen Highländl)

Dragon Age ?

Claymore?

Robin Hood?

Excalibur?

Camelot?


----------



## shadow24 (15. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Der Highländer?(aus dem highländereck in der kneipe zum lustgen Highländl)
> 
> Dragon Age ?
> 
> ...


nö


----------



## shadow24 (15. August 2008)

so,hier jetzt das Auflösungs-Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und Qonix:das will ich bis hier rummsen hören


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Der 7. Ritter


----------



## shadow24 (15. August 2008)

lass ich gelten...der 1.Ritter...du bist dran Urengroll


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

FAA


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so,hier jetzt das Auflösungs-Bild:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Den Film kenn ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. August 2008)

Turkenbazar?


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Turkenbazar?


nö


----------



## BimmBamm (15. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omar Sharif in "The 13. Warrior"? Wenn ja, ffa.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Robin Hood? Oo


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Omar Sharif in "The 13. Warrior"? Wenn ja, ffa.
> 
> Bimmbamm


genau

nice Ava ^^


----------



## Quibly (15. August 2008)

So ist ja ffa, damit es mal weitergeht, mal was Einfaches:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Bill und Ted sehen ja komisch aus!


----------



## Quibly (15. August 2008)

Liegt daran, weil sie es nicht sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. August 2008)

Auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen der rechte ist der LaBöf. Auf den zweiten bin mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## mofsens (15. August 2008)

disturbia, ffa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (16. August 2008)

Mofsens hat natürlich recht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ffa, also macht was. Ich muss erstmal wieder Bilder zusammen sammeln.


----------



## Urengroll (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir reicht der Titel des Filmes! Wenn man einen der beiden Darsteller erkennt wird es ganz leicht!


----------



## Quibly (16. August 2008)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist links der ältere Herr doch Stan Lee, oder?

Wenn ja, kann es ja nur eine Comicverfilmung sein. Mir fällt jetzt nur keine ein, wo er so eine Uniform trägt.

----------------------

edit: Die Fantastischen Vier?

Wenn ja: ffa

Wenn nein: Mist


----------



## Urengroll (16. August 2008)

Korrekt also FFA!^^


----------



## Shalor (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. August 2008)

Shaun of the Dead.

Da ich mir sicher bin such ich mal was raus.


----------



## Shalor (16. August 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Shaun of the Dead.
> 
> Da ich mir sicher bin such ich mal was raus.




Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So. Erst gestern abend gesehen, den Film.


----------



## Quibly (16. August 2008)

Sagt mir nichts


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

im Fernsehen gesehen??


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. August 2008)

Mhh gestern war freitag... mhh der normale Buffeduser schaut keine öffentlich rechtlichen ^^   da kann man gut mit dem Ausschlussverfahren arbeiten 

Und ich komme auf : Keine ahnung ...


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Ich hab nen kleinen verdacht, nachdem ich die Fernsehzeitung ausgiebig studiert hab xD


----------



## K0l0ss (16. August 2008)

Nö. DvD. War erst letztens im Kino.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

omg jetz hab ich wieder keinen plan^^


----------



## chopi (16. August 2008)

Zockt das Mädel da WoW? xD


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

ne sieht eher nach AoC aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Oh schrieb:


> ne sieht eher nach AoC aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da ist die Windoof Taskleiste und Desktop-Icons, die spielt gar nüscht.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Tja, aber zu dem film hat keiner n Plan,oder? xD


----------



## chopi (16. August 2008)

Ok,ich sag trotzdem,obwohl ioch den Film nicht gesehn hab,*Ben X* oder so ähnlich,jedenfalls den film,in dem es um skilroad geht


----------



## K0l0ss (16. August 2008)

Falsch. Es geht ums Internet.


----------



## BimmBamm (17. August 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Falsch. Es geht ums Internet.



Pah! Der einzige Streifen, der jemals Internet realistisch dargestellt hat, ist "Kairo" (nicht - und ich betone das NICHT - zu verswecheln mit dem völlig idiotischen Ami-Remake namens "Pulse", dessen Macher nicht mal im Ansatz begriffen haben, worum es eigentlich ging). Der ist es nicht, also kann's nicht um das I-Net gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bimmbamm


----------



## K0l0ss (17. August 2008)

Es geht aber ums Internet und ums FBI. 

Relativ neuer Film. War erst vor kurzem in den Kinos.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. August 2008)

/push


Es geht ernsthaft ums Internet und um das FBI. Um genau zu sein die Abteilung für Internetsicherheit.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (17. August 2008)

Untraceable


----------



## K0l0ss (17. August 2008)

Bingo. Richtig, du bist.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (17. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. August 2008)

Die fetten Jahre sind vorbei?



Ha, google gibt mir recht. Nächstes kommt sofort.



Edit: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (17. August 2008)

cooles Telefon xD

aber kp


----------



## Lothier (17. August 2008)

Oh schrieb:


> cooles Telefon xD
> 
> aber kp



Das Telefon hats verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich recht habe, dann ist es der Film "Juno" und dann ist das nächste Bild FFA

sonst mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. August 2008)

Ja richtig, ihr tolles Burger-Telefon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lothier (17. August 2008)

Da sonst niemand will und ich grad Zeit hab, hier mal ein relativ leichtes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VuLIoM (17. August 2008)

blood diamond?


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Jo. Mach weiter. Dürfte Blood Diamond sein


----------



## VuLIoM (17. August 2008)

... bin auch sicher dass es blood diamond ist... 

naja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (17. August 2008)

Hmmm "Wir waren wie Brüder" ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Hmmm "Wir waren wie Brüder" ?



hätte ich egtl auch gesagt, aber des ist ja ne serie und kein film  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VuLIoM (17. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Hmmm "Wir waren wie Brüder" ?


jau.. Band of Brothers, wir waren wie Brüder

... eine mini serie... naja egal


----------



## Shalor (17. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also bin ich jetzt?


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

das waisenhaus ?


----------



## Shalor (17. August 2008)

Richtig!


----------



## Pille22 (17. August 2008)

Es gibt einen Film namens "Das Waisenhaus"? War das der gleiche Typ wie bei "Die Akte", "Der Aktenordner" und "Der Aktenschrank"? XD
(Okay, passt nicht ganz.... aber witzig isses. ^^)


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

oh oh ich bin xD


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

[attachment=4352ild_1.jpg]

sollte einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> [attachment=4352ild_1.jpg]
> 
> sollte einfach sein
> 
> ...


Spaceballs


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2008)

ich post gleich was mom bitte^^


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2008)

Crackmack das war klar^^ und noch was dein Ava macht mich fertig wo haste den her?

hier das neue is auch saueinfach



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

hab glaub bei google starwars avatar eingegeben oda so^^


----------



## Shaxul (17. August 2008)

Der Wixxer


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Der Wixxer


^^ sehr schön natürlich richtig aber das muss ich dir nicht sagen.
welche szene ist das? mal sehn ob du das auch noch weist


----------



## Shaxul (17. August 2008)

Hm schwierig, hab jetzt nur den Herrn Dubinsky erkannt.
Ich such dann mal was neues raus..

edit: Bild endlich hochgeladen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VuLIoM (18. August 2008)

also der da vorne schaut aus wie der katsumoto von The last samurai..
also ist der film einer von denen?

    * 1984: MacArthurs Kinder (&#28716;&#25144;&#20869;&#23569;&#24180;&#37326;&#29699;&#22243; Setouchi sh&#333;nen yaky&#363; dan)
    * 1985: Kekkon annai mystery
    * 1985: Tampopo (&#12479;&#12531;&#12509;&#12509
    * 1986: Il Ragazzo dal kimono d'oro
    * 1986: Umi to dokuyaku
    * 1991: Bakumatsu junj&#333;den (&#24149;&#26411;&#32020;&#24773;&#20253
    * 1997: Radio-Zeit (&#12521;&#12482;&#12458;&#12398;&#26178;&#38291; Radio no jikan)
    * 1998: Kizuna (&#32070; -&#12365;&#12378;&#12394;-)
    * 2000: Space Travellers (&#12473;&#12506;&#12540;&#12473;&#12488;&#12521;&#12505;&#12521;&#12540;&#12474; Sup&#275;su toraber&#257;zu)
    * 2001: Sennen no koi – Hikaru Genji Monogatari (&#21315;&#24180;&#12398;&#24651; &#65374;&#12402;&#12363;&#12427;&#28304;&#27663;&#29289;&#35486;&#65374
    * 2002: Hi wa mata noboru
    * 2003: T.R.Y.
    * 2003: Last Samurai (The Last Samurai)
    * 2005: Batman Begins
    * 2005: Kita no zeronen (&#21271;&#12398;&#38646;&#24180
    * 2005: Die Geisha (Memoirs of a Geisha)
    * 2006: Ashita no kioku (&#26126;&#26085;&#12398;&#35352;&#25014
    * 2006: The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
    * 2006: Letters from Iwo Jima


----------



## Infernallord (18. August 2008)

ich behaupt mal  Batman Begins und The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift kannste ausschliesen xD


----------



## Dagoriod (18. August 2008)

Hmm des is jetzt ma echt schwer... sieht aber nach einer Asiatischen produktion aus?


----------



## Urengroll (18. August 2008)

Als Tip wäre cool, ob der gesuchte Film unter den Namen oben zu finden ist!


----------



## Qonix (18. August 2008)

Kommen jetzt eigentlich nur noch japanische Filme?


----------



## Infernallord (18. August 2008)

wahrscheinlich alle zu viel bruce lee am samstag geschaut ^^


----------



## Shaxul (18. August 2008)

Ok ich sag mal den Regisseur, weils solange keiner rausgefunden hat: Takashi Miike. Für mich persönlich sein bester Film.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (18. August 2008)

Izo-the world can never be changed


----------



## Shaxul (18. August 2008)

Oh schrieb:


> Izo-the world cannot be changed



Richtig, Kenny ist dran. Wundert mich aber arg, dass das so lange keiner gewusst hat.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (18. August 2008)

Bin grad am suchen xD
Bild kommt mit edit gleich

Edit:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coSadee (18. August 2008)

8 Blickwinkel ^^ 

bin mir aber nich 100% sicher.Wenns stimmt FFA


----------



## K0l0ss (18. August 2008)

Stimmt. Hab ich Freitag erst gesehen. Und da FFA kommt mal hier das nächste Bild.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (18. August 2008)

Freddy wird es wohl eher weniger sein, oder? In solche Filme passt kein Sonnenlicht rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. August 2008)

Nope. Ist nicht Freddy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich edite es mal auf die neue Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. August 2008)

jeepers creepers?


----------



## K0l0ss (18. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jeepers creepers?




Fehlt nur noch der Teil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ist schon richtig, du bist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. August 2008)

hm sry, den teil weiss ich net, hab die filme nie gesehen, nur iwie hat mich die scheuche an so ne werbung davon erinnert^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. August 2008)

Ja, war halt Teil 2. Aber ich muss mal pennen. War heut krank, muss mal ordentlich schlafen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (18. August 2008)

Shooter ?

wenn ja kann ruhig jemand anderes ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. August 2008)

richtig


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

So, dann mach ich mal weiter... Ziemlich einfach, leider...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VuLIoM (18. August 2008)

mini me wird es wohl nicht sein .... the love guru?


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

Falsch.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. August 2008)

Postal?


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (18. August 2008)

Google gibt dir Recht^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. August 2008)

Also wenn mir der vielgeschätzte Herr Google mir Recht gibt, dann mach ich doch einfach mal weiter.

[attachment=4388itchbet...emymoney.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (19. August 2008)

mmmh,weder das Bild an sich,noch die Schauspielerinnen sagen mir irgendwas...
Komödie,Horror,Drama?könnte alles sein...ein Tip wäre sehr hilfreich...


----------



## Furiel (19. August 2008)

Dreizehn 

FFA : )


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. August 2008)

Furiel schrieb:


> Dreizehn



Korrekt.

Also FFA.


----------



## shadow24 (19. August 2008)

dann mach ich mal eins rein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (19. August 2008)

Wirkt nach einem Endzeitfilm. Wenn ich das richtig erkenne kämpfen die mit Schwertern oder?
Ich kann das Bild nicht zuordnen (auch nicht wirklich was hilfreiches erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (19. August 2008)

Mit Schirm, Charme und Melone?


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (19. August 2008)

Wollt ich auch grad sagen ...  zu spät, grrrrr


----------



## shadow24 (19. August 2008)

Quibly hat recht...da kämpft Fiennes mit Connery...
du bist dran...


----------



## Quibly (19. August 2008)

Und weiter geht es:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. August 2008)

oha,da hast du ja ein Film ausgegraben...aus welchem Jahr ist der denn?ist das zufällig sogar der Film Picnic aus dem Jahr 1955 der in deiner Adressliste auftaucht?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. August 2008)

Bin mir nicht 100 pro sicher.

Pans Labyrinth?


----------



## Quibly (19. August 2008)

Thorrak hat es:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. August 2008)

Ist zwar wieder ziemlich klein und unscharf, aber naja

[attachment=4402:RatRace.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (19. August 2008)

puh heute ist irgendwie nicht mein Bild-Rate-Tag...erst blamier ich mich bei Quiblys Bild und jetzt rätsel ich schon wieder was das sein soll...
um es nicht noch peinlicher zu machen:hängt da was aus dem Auto raus,oder ist der gegen den kleinen Baum(?) gerutscht mit seinem Wagen?
Actionfilm?Komödie?


----------



## picollo0071 (19. August 2008)

öhm..
Twister? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. August 2008)

Also am ehesten könnte man es als Komödiendrama bezeichnen.
Und viele würden es auch einen Kultfilm nennen.

Zu der Szene: die beiden Hauptdarsteller stehlen gerade den Baum der auf der Ladefläche zu sehen ist. Um ihn umzupflanzen, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe.

Falls das nicht zum Lösen reicht, gebe ich in ca. einer halben Stunde ein Bild der beiden Hauptdarsteller.


----------



## shadow24 (19. August 2008)

hmmm,kenn ich bestimmt...amerikansicher(wegen typischen Motorradpolizisten) Kultfilm...aus den 70ern oder 80ern?
der Wagen kommt mir so bekannt vor...hab ich grantiert gesehen


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

Irgendwie hab ich heute bei allen Bildern so ne Sperre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. August 2008)

[attachment=4405iedreistenZwei.jpg]


----------



## BimmBamm (19. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> [attachment=4405iedreistenZwei.jpg]



Das ist jetzt leicht: "Harold & Maude". ffa.


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2008)

oh nein,ich wollte gestern die ganze Zeit Harold und Maude schreiben.hab auch nach dem Bild unter Harold und Maude gegoogelt ohne Erfolg.und was steht da jetzt als Lösung.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...naja,dafür ist ja noch so ein eindeutiges Bild nachgeliefert wordfen,wo ich nich mehr da war...
naja,dafür such ich gleich ein schweres Bild raus...


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2008)

so,da bin ich gespannt ob das jemand löst:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu einfach

Bill und Teds verrückte Reise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2008)

verdammt...da hab ich mir extra Zeit gelassen um wieder reinzuschauen hier und du hast es schon nach 3 Minuten gelöst...wahrscheinlich nich mal das Bild vergrössert...super Hoshi...du bist...


----------



## Urengroll (20. August 2008)

hmmm kenne ich zwar aber nicht das bild..............^^


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> verdammt...da hab ich mir extra Zeit gelassen um wieder reinzuschauen hier und du hast es schon nach 3 Minuten gelöst...wahrscheinlich nich mal das Bild vergrössert...super Hoshi...du bist...


nope das hab ich gleich so erkannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na dann geh ich mal auf Bildsuche


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

hab was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (20. August 2008)

The Sixth Day !!!! Oder laut Cover "The 6th Day" geschrieben.

Michael Rooker ist voll gut zu erkennen und der Typ rechts neben der Tuse, ist der, der andauernd stirbt wieder geklont wird und nachher über Schmerzen klagt, obwohl da nichts mehr ist


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

ganz genau

du bist


----------



## Quibly (20. August 2008)

Und weiter geht es:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2008)

München 1972?


----------



## picollo0071 (20. August 2008)

Der Film heißt doch nur "München" oder?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (20. August 2008)

Also um ganz genau sein. Der Titel ist: München

ohne die Jahreszahl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Shadow hatte schonmal die eindeutig richtige Richtung eingeschlagen.

Also macht das zwischen Euch aus, wer als nächstes postet.


----------



## picollo0071 (20. August 2008)

Ich passe. Abstauben ist Sch**** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Shaxul (20. August 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich passe. Abstauben ist Sch****
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr anständig! Na dann mal her mit nem neuen Bildchen, shadow!


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2008)

jo,kommt sofort...


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2008)

hier ist es:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Könnte das Herr der Ringe sein?


----------



## Shaxul (20. August 2008)

Ich tippe mal auf die Anfangsszene aus Underworld Evolution?

edit: Nein wie schlecht ich getippt hab.. ist Herr der Ringe


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2008)

lol,diesmal hab ich euch mit dem Namen bekommen))))))))))...wie oft wurde schon geschrieben:nicht auf die Eigenschaften klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
am besten ist aber Shaxul:du hast schon die richtige Lösung(Respekt bei dem Bild auf den richtigen Film zu kommen) udn änderst sie wieder auf hdr...aber hdr hab ich geschrieben um euch auf die falsche Fährte zu locken....
da aber shaxul schon die richtige Lösung nannte will ich das jetzt nicht weitermachen.das würde nur zu Irritierungen führen...
deswegen ffa...


----------



## Shaxul (20. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> lol,diesmal hab ich euch mit dem Namen bekommen))))))))))...wie oft wurde schon geschrieben:nicht auf die Eigenschaften klicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha echt jetzt? Und ich fall noch drauf rein^^ Naja Qonix Beitrag hatte mich stutzig gemacht, da hab ich doch glatt mal die URL vom Bild angeschaut. Das haste aber geschickt gemacht!


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Naja den Name sieht man wenn man das Bild gross macht und von dem Rüstungsstyl hab icgh mir gedacht könnte es in etwas passen aber das dir so ein Fehler nicht passiert war mir fast logisch aber hey jeder Mensch macht Fehler hab ich mir gedacht und mal HdR geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2008)

ok,dann ffa(mit Vorzug auf Shaxul)...


----------



## Shaxul (20. August 2008)

ok ich such dann mal was raus, edit kommt gleich.

edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ich jetzt mal gespannt, ob den Film wer errät!


----------



## picollo0071 (20. August 2008)

Da gibts ja nur 2 Möglchkeiten:
Snake, die Klapperschlange und Flucht aus LA


Ich tippe mal auf Snake


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (20. August 2008)

Jo, die Klapperschlange oder wie es im englischen Original heißt: "Escape from New York"


----------



## Shaxul (20. August 2008)

Jawohl, "die Klapperschlange" oder im Original "Escape from New York" ist natürlich richtig. Picollo ist dran.


----------



## picollo0071 (20. August 2008)

FFA ich werd grad mit Arbeit überschüttet :S


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (20. August 2008)

Dann mache ich mal etwas Schnelles, einfaches für zwischendurch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (20. August 2008)

Road Trip

FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (20. August 2008)

Korrekt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist ffa und ich habe momentan nichts da, also macht was Jungs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2008)

ok,setz ich ein Quicky rein.wird nich mal ne Minute dauern bis er erraten ist,aber ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Verrückt nach Mary

zu geil der Film


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2008)

jo,richtig,mit beiden Aussagen...du bist dran...


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (20. August 2008)

Hancock


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Quibly schrieb:


> Hancock


hehe

war wohl zu einfach

du bist


----------



## Quibly (20. August 2008)

Das war Zufall. Hatte den Film erst vor kurzem gesehen.

Habe gerade nur das hier zur Hand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Könnte das der sein mit den Söhnen dieser Reichen die maskiert zum Spass Banken und so überfallen und Jacky Chan ist einer der Polizisten die hinter denen her sind?


----------



## Quibly (20. August 2008)

Ne, also der Titel ist viel zu lang. So einen Namen habe ich noch nie gehört.




Spoiler



könnte sein. :-)


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

New Police Story

meint Wiki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (20. August 2008)

Wiki hat Recht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Wiki macht hier nicht mit, also darfst Du Qonix machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (20. August 2008)

Falsches Spiel mit Roger Rabbit...ffa

PS.: Verdamtes automatisches einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

richtig

na dann ffa


----------



## coSadee (20. August 2008)

ich mach mal weiter ;D

bin gespannt ob den jemand hier kennt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lothier (20. August 2008)

Ich glaube wohl nicht, ein Tipp wäre nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (20. August 2008)

Butterfly Effect?


----------



## Bankchar (21. August 2008)

Der Schauspieler kommt mir bekannt vor, nur fällt mir der Name grad nicht ein -__-


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2008)

ein Tip wäre nach so langer Zeit mal angebracht...


----------



## Urengroll (21. August 2008)

Das ist auf jedenfall Ashton Kutcher, verlobter von Demi Moore.


falls richtig dann FFA!


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2008)

keine Ahnung ob der das ist,obwohl der Film sicher nicht Ashton Kutcher heisst...
auf der anderen Seite nervt das immer hier im Thread mit den Leuten die einmal hier reinschauen,ein Bild reinposten und sich nach drei Tagen aus Versehen nochmal hier reinbegeben und mit einem:"Oh,ich hab ja hier noch ein Bild offen" melden...
ich werde mal ein neues Bild raussuchen und vlt meldet sich ja cosadee noch mal...


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2008)

so hier das neue Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Retow (21. August 2008)

Waterworld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg 
Retow


----------



## Quibly (21. August 2008)

Waterworld und ffa

edit: Mist zu spät


----------



## Urengroll (21. August 2008)

da muss ich gleich an Waterworld denken !


falls richtig FFA^^


----------



## picollo0071 (21. August 2008)

Freaks :S



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Retow (21. August 2008)

Ich kann leider grad kein Bild rein posten bin auf der Arbeit ^^

Quibly war zweiter mach du bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

und Edith will wissen was eigentlich ffa heisst ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. August 2008)

Free For All ; jeder der will darf das nächste posten


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Retow (21. August 2008)

Achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  danke Gabriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich schau mal ob ich nicht doch n Bild auftreiben kann aber sonst FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2008)

gut,mach ich nochmal eins,weil das erste zu leicht war:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (21. August 2008)

Gefährliche Brandung


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2008)

richtig Quibly du bist dran...


----------



## Quibly (21. August 2008)

mal wieder was einfaches, schnelles:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss mal länger nach was schwererem schauen.


----------



## Furiel (21. August 2008)

John Carpenter's Vampire

sollte stimmen.. FFA : )


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2008)

ok,setz ich zum Mittag noch mal ein schweres rein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (21. August 2008)

Midnight Run?

ich meine auf Bild Yaphet Kotto zu erkennen und da fiel mir irgendwie der Film spontan ein. Wenn falsch: Mist!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (21. August 2008)

Leathel Weapon oder ist das jetzt Loaded Weapon?


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2008)

sauber Quibly....das IST Yaphet Kotto und es IST der Film Midnight Run...also das du das durch das Bild rausbekommen hast...respekt...


----------



## Urengroll (21. August 2008)

tja man kann eben nicht alles richtig raten...............^^


----------



## Keelina (21. August 2008)

Sollte relativ einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2008)

Alien vs Predator 1?


----------



## picollo0071 (21. August 2008)

Apocalypto oder wie der von mel gibson heißt?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Keelina (21. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Alien vs Predator 1?



Nein^^


----------



## picollo0071 (21. August 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Apocalypto oder wie der von mel gibson heißt?
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


Google sagt ja. FFA^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Keelina (21. August 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Google sagt ja. FFA^^
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Jo Piccolo stimmt ^^
Warst nur schneller als ich grad auf deinen Vorgänger antwortete.
Bin auf Arbeit drum hab ich ned die Zeit dann glei wieder reinzugucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es stimmt. Und auch FFA^^


----------



## Shaxul (21. August 2008)

Wenns FFA ist, suche ich ein Bildchen raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2008)

mmmh,der rechte ist Dan Akroyd,aber den linken kann ich net zuordnen...kenn den Film wohl auch nicht...


----------



## picollo0071 (21. August 2008)

Das müsste "Das große Basketball Kidnapping" sein.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (21. August 2008)

Der links müsste Daniel Stern sein, auch bekannt aus Very bad Things. Aber der Film wird nicht gesucht.

Habe jetzt leider keine Zeit den Titel zu suchen, bin erstmal offline sozusagen.

Dann viel Glück beim raussuchen des Filmtitels.


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2008)

jo,pico hab auch gerade gegoogled und da das mit den Celtics zu tun hat und die beiden auch Boston Celtics Sachen haben/verkaufen müsste es der sein
Edit:englischer Titel Celtic Pride


----------



## picollo0071 (21. August 2008)

Da ich gleich wieder off bin, und kein Bild zu dem Film finde, den ich such, geb ich mal FFA.

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Klunker (21. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sehr guter Film..und ist noch gar nicht so alt^^


----------



## Lurock (21. August 2008)

Gangs of New York


----------



## Klunker (21. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  brav *lurock en keks hinwerf*  dann mach mal en neuen^^


----------



## Lurock (21. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu einfach, aber mir fällt grad nix ein...


----------



## shadow24 (22. August 2008)

naja,ganz so einfach scheint der ja nich zu sein...auf alle Fälle ist das im Vordergrund Sean Bean,aber welcher Film das ist weiss ich auch net...
vielleicht Die Insel,weil sie da mit Mundschutz rumlaufen????


----------



## BimmBamm (22. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> naja,ganz so einfach scheint der ja nich zu sein...auf alle Fälle ist das im Vordergrund Sean Bean,aber welcher Film das ist weiss ich auch net...
> vielleicht Die Insel,weil sie da mit Mundschutz rumlaufen????



Nö, ist mal wieder "Silent Hill". ffa.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Dagoriod (22. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer das schafft is gut^^

Edit: Ich glaube 2008 erschienen


----------



## shadow24 (22. August 2008)

Remake von The Fog?


----------



## picollo0071 (22. August 2008)

Tips?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Quibly (22. August 2008)

Gibt es anscheinend nicht.

edit: Es ist........30 Days of Night

hatte ich irgendwie im Gefühl und als ich das Bild dann im Trailer sah war alles klar.

Also gelöst das Teil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut Euch den Trailer an, definitiv ist es der Film!


----------



## Dagoriod (22. August 2008)

Ja er hat recht 30 Days of Night!

sehr guter Film^^


----------



## Quibly (22. August 2008)

Oh man ganz vergessen, sorry: FFA


----------



## Lothier (22. August 2008)

Dann mach ich nochmal eins... ich denke aber, dass es wieder viel zu leicht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (22. August 2008)

Die Verurteilten ?


----------



## Lothier (22. August 2008)

yep, du bist


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (22. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (22. August 2008)

Oh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lost in Translation! ffa.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (22. August 2008)

jo,stimmt^^


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2008)

der is leicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (23. August 2008)

Evolution ?


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der is leicht
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


behemot,chimera kp war glaub ich letztens im fernsehn,die gehen nach bahgdad oder so dan kommt halt dieses viech wenns in spiegel guckt wirds wieder zu stein ne?^^


----------



## BimmBamm (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> behemot,chimera kp war glaub ich letztens im fernsehn,die gehen nach bahgdad oder so dan kommt halt dieses viech wenns in spiegel guckt wirds wieder zu stein ne?^^



Da habe ich Ausschnitte von gesehen (Monsterfilm-Freak - war mir aber dann doch zu öde): "Manticore" mit Robert Beltran ("Chakotay" aus "Star Dreck: Voyager")?

Bimmbamm


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2008)

haste recht yoda äh bimbam


----------



## BimmBamm (23. August 2008)

Mal wieder ein persönlicher Lieblingsfilm (hoffentlich nicht zu schwer):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bimmbamm


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2008)

also das 1.Bild sieht ja sehr zweideutig aus mit der Creme an ihrem Hals...ist das Sophie Marceau?


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2008)

ok,habs nachgegoogled:ist Fanfan und Alexandre


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2008)

so,fürn Montagvormittag mal was knackiges.bin gespannt ob den jemand kennt:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Retow (25. August 2008)

Schaut ganz n bisschen nach dem fünften Element aus... falls es stimmt ffa ^^

Grüße
Retow


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2008)

nein,ist nicht das 5.Element...


----------



## Retow (25. August 2008)

Stimmt bei dem war das ja ein Strahl...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber ich kenns irgendwo her .. naja muss wieder an die Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grüße
Retow


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2008)

so,ich setz mal ein weiteres Bild hinzu.vlt erkennt dann ja jemand den Film:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2008)

nächster Tip:ist ein englischer(!!!) Science Fiction Film(der einzige englische den ich kenn.und nich mal schlecht) aus den 80er Jahren


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2008)

letzter Tip:der Film handelt von Alien-Vampyren,die anstatt Blut die Lebensenergie eines Menschen aufsaugen.der dadurch getötete Mensch erwacht nach kurzer Zeit(der sieht dann aus wie auf dem letzten geposteten Bild) und versucht ein Opfer zu finden,dem er wiederum die Lebensenergie entziehen kann....schafft er das nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit,explodiert sein Körper zu Staub....in diesem Film breitet sich das wie eine Epedemie aus(wieder mal in London),welche von den Filmhelden aufgehalten werden muss...
der Film lief auch schon öfter im TV...


----------



## Qonix (25. August 2008)

Lös mal lieber auf, den kennt kein Schwein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2008)

ok,kennt aber bestimmt schon der eine oder andere...ansonsten ansehen.obwohl der 1985 gedreht wurde...der Film heisst Lifeforce...ffa


----------



## BimmBamm (25. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ok,kennt aber bestimmt schon der eine oder andere...ansonsten ansehen.obwohl der 1985 gedreht wurde...der Film heisst Lifeforce...ffa



Sorry, mir kam Arbeit dazwischen - "Fanfan" war natürlich richtig. Über "Lifeforce" ist zu sagen, daß nur in UK und USA die ungeschnittene Fassung ("Director's Cut") verfügbar ist, die dann gleich auch noch einen neuen Bildtransfer bekommen hat - alle deutschen Fassungen (DVD, Video und Fernsehen) geben nur den extrem verstümmelten Kinocut wieder, in dem AFAIR fast 20 Minuten fehlen. Und alleine wegen Mathilda May, die weite Teile des Streifens völlig unbekleidet herumläuft, ist er sehenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bimmbamm


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

tja,gut zu wissen.ich hab 1985(war sogar damals ab 18.weiss ich noch weil das einer der ersten Filme war,wo ich offiziell in 18-jährigen Film durfte) jedenfalls die Originalversion im Kino gesehen und die war klasse....im fernsehen schau ich mir die Filme meistens eh nich an,wegen den ganzen Schnitten.vor allem Pro 7 hat es da zur Perfektion getrieben Filme zu zerschneiden damit sie im Abendprogramm laufen dürfen...
ich such gleich mal was neues raus...


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

so ein gaaaaanz einfaches Bild aber dafür möchte ich auch den genauen Titel wissen:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. August 2008)

Star Wars: Episode III - Die Rache der Sith


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

perfekte Antwort...


----------



## Qonix (26. August 2008)

danke danke

dann geh ich mal suchen


----------



## Qonix (26. August 2008)

Na den Hauptdarsteller dürfte wohl jeder auf den ersten Blick kenne, aber jetzt kommt die grosse Frage. In welchem Film kämpft er hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Retow (26. August 2008)

Godzilla - König der Monster ? ^^

mfg
Mike


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

omg,es gibt 28 japanische Godzilla Filme...und das Bild könnte aus jedem stammen...
ich tip einfach mal: Godzilla-Rückkehr des Monsters,wo er Tokio angreift...


----------



## Qonix (26. August 2008)

Ich weis jetzt nicht ob der Titel im Deutschen geänder wurde. Also irgend was mit Rückkehr ist schon mal richtig aber müsste was anderes als Monster sein.


----------



## picollo0071 (26. August 2008)

Godzilla - Die Rückkehr des King Kong?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

also hab laut Wiki nur 2 Filme mit Rückkehr...einmal Die Rückkehr des Monsters und die Rückkehr des King Kong


----------



## Qonix (26. August 2008)

Hmm, dann müsste es wohl das mit dem Monster sein oder den Film gabs nie auf Deutsch.

Also ich kenn den Film untern dem Titel: Gojira - Return of the King

Ich hasse es wenn sie auf Deutsch immer den Titel ändern. Bringt immer so viel verwirrung.


----------



## picollo0071 (26. August 2008)

Hab n bischen herumgegoogelt.
Auf Deutsch heißt der Film "Godzilla - Duell der Megausaurier" wenn ich nicht irre.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (26. August 2008)

na dann machen wir mal FFA wegen Verwirrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (26. August 2008)

Dann mal was flockiges für zwischendurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arula (26. August 2008)

Grease =)


----------



## picollo0071 (26. August 2008)

Gratuliere^^
Du bist dran.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## arula (26. August 2008)

juchu =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gut rat wünsch ich =)


----------



## Kaaper (26. August 2008)

"ich weiß was du letzten sommer getan hast" ?


----------



## arula (26. August 2008)

beinahe =)


----------



## Qonix (26. August 2008)

Ich weiss was du letztes Halloween getan hast.


----------



## Klunker (26. August 2008)

ich weiß immer noch was du letzten sommer getan hast


----------



## arula (26. August 2008)

Klunker is right =)


Du bist =)


----------



## Klunker (26. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wusste gerade echt keinen Film...aber der hier sit sehr leicht und jeden sollte ihn kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (26. August 2008)

verdammt mir liegt der name auf der zunge xD


----------



## Klunker (26. August 2008)

ich bin bis morgen weg  wenn wer antworetet und es mit google belgen kann ist derjenige dran


----------



## Kaaper (26. August 2008)

Prinzessin Mononoke

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http...l%3Dde%26sa%3DX


----------



## Qonix (26. August 2008)

Ach komm das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst oder?   Da kannste ja grad so gut ein Bild von James Bond reinstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Prinzessin Mononoke

Ist und bleibt ein genialer Anime.


----------



## Kaaper (26. August 2008)

naja so haben mal auch ahnungslose ne möglichkeit ^^ 

kann ich daraus schließen das ich dran bin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. August 2008)

Jo, du darfst.


----------



## Kaaper (26. August 2008)

na dann mal was einfaches für euch denke ich mir mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so jetzt aber

boah fuck mom^^


----------



## BimmBamm (26. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> omg,es gibt 28 japanische Godzilla Filme...und das Bild könnte aus jedem stammen...



Nope, könnte es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es ist ein neueres Kostüm, was man an der Brust sieht. Der runde Kopf mit den filigraneren "Scheiteln" läßt eine Einordnung in die "Millennium"-Reihe zu. Da gibt es eigentlich nur einen Streifen, in dem Godzi auch im Eis 'rumwirkt. 

Es müsste die Neuverfilmung von "Kaijû sôshingeki" aka "Frankenstein und die Monster aus dem All (1968)" sein. Obwohl Kitamura ("Versus") Regie führte, ist "Final Wars" ein recht würdiger Abschluß der "Millennium"-Serie geworden.

Und ja, ich bin ein Freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bimmbamm


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Nope, könnte es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


in der Tat habe ich selbst die älteren Schinken ausgeschlossen,da die Spielzeugmodelle im Vordergrund und der Godzilla selbst auf ein jüngeres Datum schliessen lassen,deswegen hast du natürlich recht meine Aussage anzuzweifeln, dass das _jeder_ Godzillafilm gewesen sein kann...
auf der anderen Seite:stimmt du bist ein Freak...


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> na dann mal was einfaches für euch denke ich mir mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


versuch es mal mit imageshack,falls du die Bilder nicht reinstellen kannst wegen der Grösse


----------



## Kaaper (26. August 2008)

bin ich gerade bei aber imgeshack hängt sich dauernd auf ^^


----------



## Qonix (26. August 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> bin ich gerade bei aber imgeshack hängt sich dauernd auf ^^


hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kenn ich, einfach mal alle Internetfenster schliessen und dann imageshack aufmachen


----------



## Kaaper (26. August 2008)

ok hat auch nix geholfen iwie kommt immer "server nicht gefunden"

boah es funzt ^^

[attachment=4452:Jl.jpg]

wette ihr braucht nur die Hälfte der zeit, um es rauszufinden, in der ich es hochgeladen hab ^^


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

Jet Li in ....Romeo must die????


----------



## Qonix (26. August 2008)

Kiss of the Dragon?


----------



## Kaaper (26. August 2008)

beide falsch ^^


----------



## Qonix (26. August 2008)

Born 2 Die?


----------



## Kaaper (26. August 2008)

nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1 versuch noch dann kommt nen zweites bild da wirds dann einfach


----------



## Geoff23 (26. August 2008)

The One viell. ?


----------



## Wray (26. August 2008)

the one


----------



## Kaaper (26. August 2008)

nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



versuch Nr.2

[attachment=4453:Jl2.jpg]


----------



## Klunker (26. August 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> bin ich gerade bei aber imgeshack hängt sich dauernd auf ^^



probier mal

http://www.directupload.net/  ist ca 100 mal schneller als das blöde imageshack^^


----------



## Geoff23 (26. August 2008)

ich denke das ist "war"


----------



## Kaaper (26. August 2008)

Geoff23 schrieb:


> ich denke das ist "war"



*ling ling*

der kandidat erhält 100 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (26. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> in der Tat habe ich selbst die älteren Schinken ausgeschlossen,da die Spielzeugmodelle im Vordergrund und der Godzilla selbst auf ein jüngeres Datum schliessen lassen,deswegen hast du natürlich recht meine Aussage anzuzweifeln, dass das _jeder_ Godzillafilm gewesen sein kann...



Ich glaube sogar, daß das Bild direkt aus gar keinem Godzi-Film stammt, sondern ein Werbe-Photo ist, welches auch für das Soundtrack-Album benutzt wurde: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im fertigen Film ist es AFAIK in dieser Form nicht zu sehen. In der deutschen Ausgabe von "Splendid" sind die Bilder während der "Erweckungszeremonie" Godzillas blau gefärbt - aber das heißt nix, weil Splendid eh die unfähigste DVD-Firma überhaupt ist und bei "Final Wars" ein Master mit fehlenden und falschen Farbfiltern verwendet hat, das zudem weit hinter der Bild-Qualität der US-DVD zurückbleibt.

Ist übrigens der zweite Kitamura-Film, bei dem das mit den Farbfiltern passiert ist. Bei "Versus" hatte "Legend" das selbe Problem - nur hat "Legend" mit Marcus Popescu einen Firmeninhaber, der sich tatsächlich für seine Veröffentlichungen (und seine Kunden) interessiert. Nachdem die Sache mit den Filtern durch die Verleih-Version bekannt wurde, hat er die Verkaufsversion verschoben und sich mit dem Lizenzgeber in Verbindung gesetzt. Das Endprodukt war denn auch fehlerfrei. "Splendid" wurde zwar frühzeitig nach der Verleih-Version auf diesen Fehler aufmerksam gemacht; es hat sie jedoch einen Dreck interessiert. Übrigens fehlte bei der "Monster-Box" von "Final Wars" dann gleich mal der Papp-Schuber für das DVD-Set - angeblich ein technisches Problem. Ich bekam den Schuber per Post - die Idioten bei "Splendid" haben sich einfach bei der Planung vertan; das Set war mit Schuber zu groß für die Box - also haben sie das Ding einfach weggelassen.



> auf der anderen Seite:stimmt du bist ein Freak...



Und stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bimmbamm


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Und stolz drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich nehme den Freak zurück und verneige mein Haupt...du bist ein über alle normalen Maßen informierter Fan und beeindruckst durch unglaubliche Sachkenntnis...
ein freak wärst du wenn du eine 10 m grosse Puppe von Godzilla in deinem Garten stehen hättest...ähmm...hast du doch nicht,oder?


----------



## Geoff23 (26. August 2008)

Ok dann mal ein neues Bild:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (26. August 2008)

Tiger & Dragon oder Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## BimmBamm (26. August 2008)

Geoff23 schrieb:


> Ok dann mal ein neues Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Zatoichi" von und mit Takeshi Kitano?

€dit: Was den "Freak" und die Godzi-Statue betrifft, so suche ich immer noch nach einer aufblasbaren Godzi-Puppe in Originalgröße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In meiner Vitrine tummeln sich übrigens ein paar kleine und große Godzis - reicht das ^^?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Geoff23 (26. August 2008)

Richtig es ist Zatoichi, ging flotter als gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> "Zatoichi" von und mit Takeshi Kitano?
> 
> €dit: Was den "Freak" und die Godzi-Statue betrifft, so suche ich immer noch nach einer aufblasbaren Godzi-Puppe in Originalgröße
> 
> ...



habe auch einen ca 20 cm großen grodzi der auf knopfdruch brüllen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte auch meacha und die motte und die den 2 köpfigen udn den vogel und so  sind aber alle verschollen in der usa...wer brauch schon anderre action figuren ich hate godzilla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> "Zatoichi" von und mit Takeshi Kitano?
> 
> €dit: Was den "Freak" und die Godzi-Statue betrifft, so suche ich immer noch nach einer aufblasbaren Godzi-Puppe in Originalgröße
> 
> ...


jo,reicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (26. August 2008)

Sollte leicht sein; ist immerhin ein Streifen, über den 'ne Menge diskutiert wurde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bimmbamm


----------



## Geoff23 (26. August 2008)

battle royale 

FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (26. August 2008)

Battle Royal 2?


----------



## BimmBamm (26. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Battle Royal 2?



Argh! Es ist selbstverständlich der erste Teil; mittlerweile von Marketing ungekürzt in beiden Versionen (Kinocut sowie erweiterter Cut, wobei ich persönlich die erste Version bevorzuge) veröffentlicht. Die "Kinowelt"-Version wurde bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verstümmelt, weil die Juristenkommission der SPIO ein Zertifikat verweigerte - man fürchtete schlechte Presse, weil der Film unmittelbar im Nach-Erfurt-Klima veröffentlicht wurde. 

Der zweite Teil reicht nicht mal im Ansatz an dieses verstörende Kleinod heran!

Bimmbamm


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

gut,hier ein neues Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arula (26. August 2008)

für mich siehts auf den ersten blick schonmal wie ein tarantino aus...


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

nich schlecht...an einem Bild erkennst du die Handschrift von Tarantino?


----------



## BimmBamm (26. August 2008)

arula schrieb:


> für mich siehts auf den ersten blick schonmal wie ein tarantino aus...



Eher wie Johnny Depp in Rodriguez' "El-Mariachi"-Abschluß "Irgendwo in Mexico".

Bimmbamm


----------



## arula (26. August 2008)

rodriguez, tarantino... sind eh beide gleich krank =)
wieso spielt denn plötzlich der depp mit? =) das war doch mal der banderas??


----------



## Geoff23 (26. August 2008)

Mit der Schminke hats auch ein bisschen was von The Crow *g*

Ich würde aber auch auf El Mariachi tippen.


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Eher wie Johnny Depp in Rodriguez' "El-Mariachi"-Abschluß "Irgendwo in Mexico".
> 
> Bimmbamm


fast perfekt...aber selbst wenn man Once upon a time in mexico sehr grosszügig übersetzt kommt nicht irgend_wo_ in Mexico da raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und @arula:trotzdem nich schlecht geschätzt,denn Rodriguez und Tarantino sind im Geiste die selben Personen
aber wahrscheinlich ähnelte die Körperhaltung von Depp zu sehr an Banderas...diesen Hüftschuss hat Tarantino fürn Film erfunden


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

arula schrieb:


> rodriguez, tarantino... sind eh beide gleich krank =)
> wieso spielt denn plötzlich der depp mit? =) das war doch mal der banderas??


tarantino und rodriguez sind meine Lieblingsregisseure)))


----------



## BimmBamm (26. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> fast perfekt...aber selbst wenn man Once upon a time in mexico sehr grosszügig übersetzt kommt nicht irgend_wo_ in Mexico da raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fuck! Sollte natürlich "Irgendwann in Mexico" heißen...

€dith für arula: Depp spielte in "Once upon a time in Mexico" einen durchgeknallten FBI-Agenten mit eigenen Zielen. Seine Klamottenauswahl in dem Streifen ist übrigens kaum zu überbieten (Jackett und Krawatte zu Boxershorts sowie ein T-Shirt mit dem dezenten Hinweis, er wäre kein FBI-Agent).

Bimmbamm


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Fuck! Sollte natürlich "Irgendwann in Mexico" heißen...
> 
> Bimmbamm


ok,du bist


----------



## arula (26. August 2008)

ja ich mag die beiden auch =)

dann war ich wenigstens nicht voll daneben. hab mir das mitm mexikaner schon auch überlegt gehabt, aber irgendwie kenn ich nur desperado und dort isses der banderas =)


----------



## BimmBamm (26. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ok,du bist



Bah! ffa!


----------



## Geoff23 (26. August 2008)

Dann stell ich nochmal eins rein

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arula (26. August 2008)

was bedeutet ffa? =)


----------



## Tabuno (26. August 2008)

free for all


----------



## Qonix (26. August 2008)

arula schrieb:


> was bedeutet ffa? =)


free for all

also jeder kann reinsetzen


zum aktuellen: kein schimmer


----------



## arula (26. August 2008)

achso =) na dann is gut


hab auch keine ahnung


----------



## BimmBamm (26. August 2008)

Geoff23 schrieb:


> Dann stell ich nochmal eins rein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich tippe auf "Dog Soldiers", einen höchst unterhaltsamen und sehr witzigen Werwolf-Film (wo sieht man sonst, wo ein Soldat einem Werwolf die Zähne austritt, was er mit "I hope I give you the shits, you fucking wimp" kommentiert?). 

Der Regisseur hat danach "The Descent" gedreht, der mir persönlich überhaupt nicht gefiel. Hat einer schon "Doomsday" gesehen?

€dit: http://www.moviemaze.de/media/trailer/view...er01-en_848.mov

Und ffa.

Bimmbamm


----------



## arula (26. August 2008)

The Descent  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der ging ja gaaaar nich, mann war der schlecht =)


----------



## Geoff23 (26. August 2008)

Richtig, es ist Dog Soldiers und wie BimmBamm bereits erwähnt hat ein recht witziger Werwolf-Film.


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf "Dog Soldiers", einen höchst unterhaltsamen und sehr witzigen Werwolf-Film (wo sieht man sonst, wo ein Soldat einem Werwolf die Zähne austritt, was er mit "I hope I give you the shits, you fucking wimp" kommentiert?).
> 
> Der Regisseur hat danach "The Descent" gedreht, der mir persönlich überhaupt nicht gefiel. Hat einer schon "Doomsday" gesehen?
> 
> ...


ist doomsday nich ein abklasch von 28 Days later?also 28 Days fand ich net schlecht.von doomsday hab ich noch nix gehört...


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

so Freunde der langen Nacht....jetzt wirds ernst...mal sehen wer sich als erstes outet:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arula (26. August 2008)

die blaue lagune? mal so ins blaue raus


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

arula schrieb:


> die blaue lagune? mal so ins blaue raus


wenn du wüsstest wie falsch diese Aussage war....


----------



## arula (26. August 2008)

ich bin ein mädchen, das macht viele falsche aussagen wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (26. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist doomsday nich ein abklasch von 28 Days later?also 28 Days fand ich net schlecht.von doomsday hab ich noch nix gehört...



Laut einer Kritik ist das eine Hommage an das '80er-Jahre-Kino (Mad Max, Escape from New York), die sehr kurzweilig geraten sein soll. 

Zum neuen Bild (wird langsam peinlich): Chuck Norris und Barbara Carrera suhlen sich im Dreck in "McQuade - Der Wolf". ffa.

€dit (wird auch langsam eine schlechte Angewohnheit): http://ekkart.de/rauhesitten/?p=463

Bimmbamm


----------



## arula (26. August 2008)

hm ich hätt noch einen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybersquall (26. August 2008)

ok dann mach ich mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nein xD du warst zuerts arula


----------



## Furiel (26. August 2008)

Zu arula's Bild, Butterfly Effect

Sollte es stimmen, was ich annehme, FFA : )


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

arula schrieb:


> hm ich hätt noch einen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm ich meine, das wär aus butterfly effect oder??? ahhh zu langsam >.<


----------



## Alanium (26. August 2008)

Zum ersten: The Butterflyeffect


----------



## arula (26. August 2008)

ging ja schnell mit meinem bild -.-


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Laut einer Kritik ist das eine Hommage an das '80er-Jahre-Kino (Mad Max, Escape from New York), die sehr kurzweilig geraten sein soll.
> 
> Zum neuen Bild (wird langsam peinlich): Chuck Norris und Barbara Carrera suhlen sich im Dreck in "McQuade - Der Wolf". ffa.
> 
> ...


wow,die Kritik hört sich doch mal nach was an!!!!!!!!!!!also da werd ich doch gleich mal nachschauen wo ich den Film sehen kann.also wenn der das hält was di eKritik verspricht wird das mein neuer Lieblingsfilm...


----------



## Alanium (26. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen wer sich zuerst outet hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sommersturm ?!


----------



## Alanium (26. August 2008)

Jaah... -.- ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Jaah... -.- ^^


hihi kk suche mal schnell ^^


----------



## Qonix (26. August 2008)

Ach den hab ich letztens erst im Fernsehen gesehen. Das ist von diesen Ruderern wo der eine schwul ist.

Oh Gott, wie hiess der.

edit sagt: schreib nie lange Texte oder überlege zu lange in diesem Fred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (26. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wow,die Kritik hört sich doch mal nach was an!!!!!!!!!!!also da werd ich doch gleich mal nachschauen wo ich den Film sehen kann.also wenn der das hält was di eKritik verspricht wird das mein neuer Lieblingsfilm...



Hier noch eine: http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/94550-Doomsday.html

Verdammt! Angeblich war der Filmstart bereits am 12.06.2008! Wie ist mir das Ding denn durchgerutscht? Fuck-fuck-fuckety-fuck! Sehen will *quengel*!

Schon wieder ein €dit: http://www.wicked-vision.com/news.php?ID=39
Und schon wieder verdient eine deutsche Firma kein Geld an mir - play.com bietet gerade die Pre-Order für £10.99 inkl. Porto (nicht mal 14 Euro) an...

Bimmbamm


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

so hab eins ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry das es etwas länger gedauert hat ^.^


----------



## arula (26. August 2008)

warum immer so grusel-monster-filme? =)


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

arula schrieb:


> warum immer so grusel-monster-filme? =)


wieso immer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß keiner? wie geil :>


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Hier noch eine: http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/94550-Doomsday.html
> 
> Verdammt! Angeblich war der Filmstart bereits am 12.06.2008! Wie ist mir das Ding denn durchgerutscht? Fuck-fuck-fuckety-fuck! Sehen will *quengel*!
> 
> ...


ey,das kann doch gar nicht sein,das ich den nicht gesehen habe....kann das sein,dass der Film nur in einigen wenigen Kinos llief weil er nicht so scheiss kommerziell ist,das er überall laufen darf?????
aus deiner Kritik hab ich mir erlaubt mal folgenden Satz zu kopieren:


> Er entfesselt mit „Doomsday“ ein vogelwildes Hochgeschwindigkeitsgewaltfest, das in puncto Tempo und Spaß vieles, was in den vergangenen Jahren auf dieser Schiene fuhr, pulverisiert. ....


also wenn das nicht eine Kritik für meinen neuen Lieblingsfilm ist,dann weiss ich auch net mehr....
also bei uns im Hamburger Raum lief der garantiert nur in einigen ausgewählten kinos...nicht EINEN Trailer bis dato davon gesehen.das gibts doch gar nicht...


----------



## shadow24 (27. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> so hab eins ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also der nette Herr im Hintergrund sieht aus wie derTyp aus der Kaffee-Schock-Werbung,wo ganz plötzlich son Zombie in ein ruhiges Bild schreit(unter dem Motto:immer schön wach bleiben)...
als Tip The Grudge?


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2008)

bezweifel ich, dafür erkennt man der/die/das wasauchimmer zu gut, the grudge is ja eher dafür bekannt das er nich nur "düster" is sondern auch wirklich dunkel und man oft nur sehr wenig erkennt...

aber hab auch keinen besseren tipp anzubieten ^^


----------



## shadow24 (27. August 2008)

vielleicht ja auch so eine Hommage auf Horrorfilme wie dieser Schrottfilm Scary Movie oder sowas...zumal ich das Gefühl habe,das genau das gleiche Bild hier schon mal auf einer der 238 Seiten geposted wurde...


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. August 2008)

also leute, the grudge ises nicht^^ aber horrorfilm is schon richtig ^^


----------



## Geoff23 (27. August 2008)

hmm viell. the faculty ?


----------



## shadow24 (27. August 2008)

ne,The Faculty hab ich gesehen.der war ja mit den Aliens die den Körper der Menschen übernommen haben.da spielte sich auch fast der ganze Film auf dem Schulgelände ab...
also dieses "Monster" sieht irgendwie nach japanischen Stil aus...The Ring vielleicht?


----------



## Geoff23 (27. August 2008)

Jo ich denke auch das faculty eher unwahrscheinlich ist , hab den das letzte mal vor ein paar Jahren gesehen und da gabs die Stelle mit dem Footballfeld am Ende , hat mich irgendwie daran erinnert.

----------

Hm The Ring glaube ich auch ned , kann mich aber an das Remake nicht mehr so erinnern - fand es schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe es wird bald gelöst , bin echt mal gespannt aus welchen Film das Bild stammt.


----------



## Deanne (27. August 2008)

Hm, ich tippe mal auf "Left in Darkness", weil mich der "Zombie" und die Straße im Hintergrund schwer an den Film erinnern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. August 2008)

hmm, keins von den beiden :> wann soll ich denn lösen??? steht net im 1. post


----------



## shadow24 (28. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> hmm, keins von den beiden :> wann soll ich denn lösen??? steht net im 1. post


am besten hättest du ein weiteres Bild reingesetzt,oder Schauspieler aus dem Film genannt,oder die Handlung ein wenig erläutert...zwei mal am Tag in diesem thread reinschauen und schreiben:"nein,das ist nicht der Film" bringt keinen wirklich voran...
also das sagt einem eigentlich auch schon der logische Verstand.da brauch ich kein post wo drin steht wann man lösen soll...


----------



## Qonix (28. August 2008)

Seit 2 Tagen das selbe Bild ohne Unterstützung des Veröffentlichers zum lösen, damit ist das Bild nicht mehr aktuell und es gilt:

FFA


----------



## arula (28. August 2008)

Dann mach ich mal, sollte nich soo schwer sein =))




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (28. August 2008)

Crank.... Macht eienr von euch einen neuen Film =)


----------



## shadow24 (28. August 2008)

ok,mach ich ein leichtes:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arula (28. August 2008)

van helsing?


----------



## Noxiel (28. August 2008)

Die Geschichte um die Five Points. Gangs of New York

Edit: Ich setze das neue Bild so gegen 14.00 Uhr rein.


----------



## shadow24 (28. August 2008)

richtig Noxiel...ok,ich schau um 14 Uhr rein...


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

ja gut sry, war mein 1. bild ^^ name wäre "The Wisher" gewesen


----------



## Noxiel (28. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte


----------



## shadow24 (28. August 2008)

mmmh,sagt mir auf dem ersten Blick nichts...ist der Film schon etwas älter?


----------



## picollo0071 (28. August 2008)

Das wirkt wie ein Detektivfilm xD
Sie hat so diese "Oh-mein-Gott-mein-Ehemann-ist-gerade-aus-dem-Fenster-geworfen-worden-Blick"


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (28. August 2008)

Kommt mir bekannt vor aber kann es nicht zuordnen und die Schauspieler kenn ich jetzt so auch nicht.


----------



## picollo0071 (28. August 2008)

Ich fürchte, wir sind einfach in einer anderen Generation von Filmen, als Noxiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Filme aus den 50ern sind einfach nicht meine Sparte xD


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## spectrumizer (28. August 2008)

Könnte auch 'n Hitchcock-Film sein.


----------



## Noxiel (28. August 2008)

50er Jahre? Wölch Unverschömtheit Hörr picollo071.

Aber na gut, ich poste noch dieses hier um es etwas einfacher zu machen. P.S.: Kein Detektivfilm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt ist es nur wieder zu einfach -__-


----------



## Qonix (28. August 2008)

Also ich hab kein Schimmer.


----------



## shadow24 (28. August 2008)

die grosse Sause mit Louis de Funes?


----------



## Noxiel (28. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> die grosse Sause mit Louis de Funes?



Achje Google ist mir ein Graus..... richtig.....shadow24 ist dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (28. August 2008)

hab damals in den 70ern alle Louis de Funes Filme gesehen.am besten gefielen mir die Fantomas Filme...allerdings wenn ich die heute sehe,frage ich mich warum...naja,wenn man jung ist...
und ffa


----------



## shadow24 (29. August 2008)

na mach ich mal wieder ein neues Bild rein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. August 2008)

Die purpurnen Flüsse


----------



## shadow24 (29. August 2008)

fast richtig


----------



## Qonix (29. August 2008)

Ich weiss nie welcher jetzt der ersten und welches der zweite Teil ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann ist es hald: Die purpurnen Flüsse 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. August 2008)

richtig,du bist...


----------



## Qonix (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. August 2008)

Karate Kid?


----------



## Qonix (29. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Karate Kid?


fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (29. August 2008)

Mist wollte grade auch Karatekid sagen :/ mhm was könnte es nur sein..


----------



## shadow24 (29. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> fast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Karate Kid 2?


----------



## Qonix (29. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Karate Kid 2?


nö

nix mit Kid


----------



## shadow24 (29. August 2008)

American Shaolin?


----------



## Qonix (29. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> American Shaolin?


nope

kleiner Tipp: Jean-Claud Van Dam spielt in dem Film auch mit.


----------



## shadow24 (29. August 2008)

Karate Warrior?
ach ne,gearde gegoogled:Karate Tiger ist es...aber der Hauptdarsteller ist glaub ich in allem Filmen dabei,oder?sind eh alle gleich mit diesen jungen Kartekämpfern...


----------



## Qonix (29. August 2008)

Jup, Karate Tiger ist richtig.

Nope , sind immer wieder andere Hauptdarsteller.

du bist


----------



## shadow24 (29. August 2008)

Tip:lief vor kurzem erst im Kino:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furiel (29. August 2008)

No country for old men

Sehr geiler Film.. FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. August 2008)

jo,hast mit beidem recht...
also demnach ffa...


----------



## Furiel (29. August 2008)

Naja, denn mach ich mal eins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme, war glaub hier noch gar nicht drinne


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

city of god?


----------



## Furiel (29. August 2008)

richtig : )


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

hm hab grad nix, daher ffa


----------



## BimmBamm (30. August 2008)

Mal was schweres, was über die Tips jedoch sehr einfach zu identifizieren sein sollte:

Ein reales Gruselhaus ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danvers_State_Hospital ):
€dit: Wie ich gerade festgestellt habe, verrät allzu intensives Verfolgen des Links die Auflösung des gesuchten Streifens - NICHT KLICKEN, WENN IHR EUCH ÜBERRASCHEN LASSEN WOLLT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar beschriftete Tonbänder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Fear is a place":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Regisseur drehte später einen fast ebenso großartigen Film, für den der Hauptdarsteller (heute als "Fledermaus" weltbekannt) sich bis auf die Knochen abmagern ließ[1].

Ein anderer Darsteller des Films schränkt sich heute in seinen darstellerischen Qualitäten sehr ein. In dem bekannten Ableger einer Fernsehserie des "Armageddon"-Produzenten stemmt er lediglich die Arme in die Hüften oder setzt seine Sonnenbrille ab. Im gesuchten Film spielt übrigens auch ein Darsteller der "Ursprungsserie", die sich mit Tatortermittlern auseinandersetzt, mit.

Ein weiterer "Actor" des gesuchten Films bekam es später in einem völlig trashigen Möchtegern-"Blockbuster" mit einer fliegenden künstlichen Intelligenz zu tun. 

Kann man gleich mehrere Rätsel draus machen:

a) Titel des gesuchten Films
b) Name des Regisseurs
c) Name des Hauptdarstellers des Folgefilms, der später als "Fledermaus" weltbekannt wurde
d) Name des Folgefilmes 
e) Name des "Armageddon"-Produzenten
f) Name der Fernsehserie inkl. Ableger
g) Name des Hauptdarstellers des Fernsehserien-Ablegers (gah)
h) Name des AI-Flieger-Copiloten
i) Name des Trash-Films

Die Tips sollten eigentlich mehr als ausreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bimmbamm, "What are you doing here" vor sich hinmurmelnd

[1] Ein Bild aus dem Film - so sehen Superhelden aus, wenn sie der Magersucht verfallen (und das ist kein CGI noch sonstiger FX):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wray (30. August 2008)

home before dark ????


----------



## Bankchar (30. August 2008)

Session 9 ? 

Falls richtig, FFA


----------



## BimmBamm (30. August 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Session 9 ?
> 
> Falls richtig, FFA



Fehlt selbstverständlich noch der restliche Antworten-Strang von b - i 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Einfach einen Link verfolgen und die an der angegebenen Lokation gedrehten Filme nennen kann jeder ("Home before dark" bzw. "Bevor die Nacht anbricht" (1958) von Mervyn LeRoy ist nur sehr schwer zu sehen - ohne US-Kontakte zu Filmfans geht da so gut wie gar nix[1]! Die Bilder des modernen "Session 9" laden denn auch zu keinerlei Assoziationen zu diesem Schwarzweiß-Klassiker ein, auch wenn er zum Teil am selben Ort gedreht ist. Das ist nur aus dem Link abgeschrieben! Sorry, "El Wray", dieses Mal hast Du tatsächlich daneben geschossen[2]). 
War mein Fehler, einen Link einzufügen, der den Titel verrät.

Bimmbamm

[1] Was hierzulande jedoch zu sehen ist, ist "The Bad Seed" des selben Regisseurs. Unter "Böse Saat" hat Warner diesen Streifen in einer höchst spartanischen Version (nicht mal ein Kapitel-Menu hat die DVD) veröffentlicht - in den USA bekommt man gleich noch ein Making-Of sowie einen wunderbaren AK dazu. LeRoy schuf im Rahmen seiner offensichtlich begrenzten visuellen Darstellungsfähigkeit kein großes Kino, weil er wie gewohnt lediglich Theater interpretierte und fast 1:1 umsetzte - dennoch gehen einige Bilder durchaus unter die Haut.

[2] "Wray" und natürlich "El Wray" ist der Protagonist aus Rodriguez' grenzwertigem "Planet Terror" (und das "grenzwertig" ist keineswegs abwertend gemeint). Dieser Supermacho "never misses" - egal, ob er mit einer Waffe oder seinem besten Stück 'rumfuchtelt.


----------



## BimmBamm (30. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ey,das kann doch gar nicht sein,das ich den nicht gesehen habe....kann das sein,dass der Film nur in einigen wenigen Kinos llief weil er nicht so scheiss kommerziell ist,das er überall laufen darf?????



Ja, ich weiß, Doppelposting saugt! Hier schien es mir jedoch angebracht, weil ich ein "älteres" Posting aufgreife.
Der Streifen lief tatsächlich nur in einigen wenigen Kinos.



> also wenn das nicht eine Kritik für meinen neuen Lieblingsfilm ist,dann weiss ich auch net mehr....
> also bei uns im Hamburger Raum lief der garantiert nur in einigen ausgewählten kinos...nicht EINEN Trailer bis dato davon gesehen.das gibts doch gar nicht...



Meine US-DVD ist heute angekommen und natürlich habe ich direkt einen Blick riskiert. Das filmische Erlebnis ist denn auch recht enttäuschend. Das Ding macht durchaus mehr Spaß als jeder "Resident Evil"-Klon und Konsort der letzten Jahre - aber es ist trotzdem kein großer Wurf. Was sich anfangs noch harmonisch zusammenfügt, wird in der Mitte doch ein wenig trashig (die "Mittelalter-Sequenz"), um dann mit einer zwar recht flott gefilmten, aber keinesfalls an das Original heranreichenden Huldigung an die "Mad Max II"-Verfolgungsjagd zu enden[1]. Wo anfangs ähnlich wie in "Dog Soldiers" reiner Spaß mit tatsächlichen Horror-Motiven eine stimmige Symbiose eingeht, so bleibt letztendlich nur der Geschmack von reinem Trash auf der Sehnerv-Zunge hängen. Auch wenn der Streifen zurückhaltender als Hommages wie "Return of the living dead" oder "Planet Terror" ist, wenn er seine Lieblinge zitiert, so sind die beiden letztgenannten Streifen trotz ihrer parodistischen Aufdringlichkeit tatsächlich die besseren. Der "Flop" ist also durchaus berechtigt (vor allen Dingen, wenn man bedenkt, daß sowohl "Return" als auch "Planet" nicht wirklich Erfolge waren).
Misfallen hat mir vor allen Dingen die ultraschnelle Schnittfolge in jeglichen Actionsequenzen. Das ist im Grunde eine Huldigung an die modernen Sehgewohnheiten, widerspricht aber den angeblich verehrten Originalen, die dort (siehe Anmerkungen zu "Road Warrior") erheblich mehr Finesse aufwiesen. Die "Gewaltkritik" hingegen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. "Doomsday" ist erfrischend konsequent. Es  wird nicht eben da abgeblendet, wo es unappetitlich wird (siehe den mit Gewalt (sic!) auf "FSK16" getrimmten Blödsinn "Resident Evil" und seine kalkuliert in Szene gesetzten Nachzügler), sondern die Kamera fängt eher beiläufig das Resultat der Gewalt ein. Gewalt ist hier weniger comicmäßig wie etwa die Blutfontänen in "Planet Terror", auch wenn hin und wieder selbstverständlich ein wenig übertrieben wird, wenn z. B. die Gauskurve eines abgetrennten Kopfes direkt auf die Kamera verweist. Warum man ausgerechnet bei diesem Film schneiden muß, um sich im Sinne der deutschen Gesetze nicht strafbar zu machen, entzieht sich völlig meiner Erkenntnis, weil eben auch die Motivation der Gewalt als auch deren Darstellung in keinster Weise einer Verherrlichung gleichkommt noch zur Nachahmung anregt. Gegen Blut-und-Gedärme-Happenings wie "Return of the living dead 3" oder gar "Dawn of the dead[2]" (Romero, nicht der weichgespülte "300"-Mann) ist das Ding gar nix (aber die sind ja nach wie vor beschlagnahmt, von daher schlechter Vergleich). Sagen wir mal so: Gegen einen "Hostel" bleibt auch "Doomsday" klar zurück. Auch das unsägliche "Hills have eyes"-Remake dürfte "härter" sein. Also in "gewaltverherrlichenden Dingen schlimmer" als die beschlagnahmten Sachen. Aber darüber wollte ich ja nicht reden. Zumindest nicht direkt.

Im Gedächtnis bleiben natürlich Bilder wie der wilde "Punk-CanCan" und der möchtegernmittelalterliche Schloßherr, den ein Schild mit der Aufschrift "Gift Shop" in seiner okupierten Heimat mehr als nur ein wenig in die selbstauferlegten Schranken verweist (Rollenspieler sollten sich ein Beispiel an dieser Lächerlichkeit nehmen).

Fazit: Schnell verdaulicher "Hommage"-Kram, der einfach untergeht, weil er eben keine eigene Identität vorweisen kann. Sobald man es sich angesehen hat, ist's vergessen - der Wiedersehwert dürfte im Gegensatz zu den wirklichen Perlen des Hommage-Kinos sehr gering sein (die Dinger sollte man eh mal sammeln - aber hier würde nur ein reiner Aufzählthread 'draus, wo jeder mal eben irgendeinen Film mit irgendeiner Parodie nennen würde).

Bimmbamm

[1] Wobei ich anmerken muß, daß für mich die "Road Warrior"-Endsequenz das bisher beste ist, was ich in dieser Form jemals gesehen habe. Hinter dieser brachialen Gewalt (wohlgemerkt in der ungeschnittenen Version - und es ist nicht nicht nur die Gewalttätigkeit, die da auf der Strecke bleibt, sondern der dynamische Schnitt an sich) bleibt jede andere Verfolgungsjagd zurück. Im "Road Warrior" fragt man nicht, ob sowas überhaupt möglich ist (siehe "Matrix 2" - der eh Unmöglichkeit zum Stilprinzip erhebt - oder "Bad Boys 2"), man ist einfach mittendrin in der perfekten dreckigen Schlacht zwischen kleinem Automobil und großem Lastwagen. "Mad Max II" ist selbstverständlich nicht nur aufgrund der entscheidenden motormobilen Schlacht der "Action-Film" schlechthin - aber das ist ein anderes Thema!

[2] Zumindest "Dawn of the Dead" liegt in so ziemlich jedem Kaufhaus aus. In der ungeschnittenen Fassung ist das Ding nach wie vor beschlagnahmt. Dafür darf man auch keine Werbung machen (z. B. auf Buffed und so). Ob die Erwähnung einer ungeschnittenen beschlagnahmten Fassung bereits Werbung ist, weiß ich nicht (davon ab gibt es auch geschnittene Versionen, die beschlagnahmt sind - das ist leider kein Gütesiegel). "Starship Troopers" ist z. B. indiziert, genauso wie "Scream". Die geschnittenen Versionen laufen allerdings im Fernsehen, deshalb gehe ich davon aus, daß man zumindest die Titel nennen darf. Ob man hier erwähnen kann und darf, daß es auch noch andere Versionen gibt? Entscheidet wahrscheinlich wieder der Staatsanwalt! Oder die buffed-Mods!


----------



## Kaaper (1. September 2008)

geht das hier jetzt normal weiter oder muss noch was gelöst werden ?


----------



## shadow24 (1. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Meine US-DVD ist heute angekommen und natürlich habe ich direkt einen Blick riskiert. Das filmische Erlebnis ist denn auch recht enttäuschend. Das Ding macht durchaus mehr Spaß als jeder "Resident Evil"-Klon und Konsort der letzten Jahre - aber es ist trotzdem kein großer Wurf. Was sich anfangs noch harmonisch zusammenfügt, wird in der Mitte doch ein wenig trashig (die "Mittelalter-Sequenz"), um dann mit einer zwar recht flott gefilmten, aber keinesfalls an das Original heranreichenden Huldigung an die "Mad Max II"-Verfolgungsjagd zu enden[1]. Wo anfangs ähnlich wie in "Dog Soldiers" reiner Spaß mit tatsächlichen Horror-Motiven eine stimmige Symbiose eingeht, so bleibt letztendlich nur der Geschmack von reinem Trash auf der Sehnerv-Zunge hängen. Auch wenn der Streifen zurückhaltender als Hommages wie "Return of the living dead" oder "Planet Terror" ist, wenn er seine Lieblinge zitiert, so sind die beiden letztgenannten Streifen trotz ihrer parodistischen Aufdringlichkeit tatsächlich die besseren. Der "Flop" ist also durchaus berechtigt (vor allen Dingen, wenn man bedenkt, daß sowohl "Return" als auch "Planet" nicht wirklich Erfolge waren).
> Misfallen hat mir vor allen Dingen die ultraschnelle Schnittfolge in jeglichen Actionsequenzen. Das ist im Grunde eine Huldigung an die modernen Sehgewohnheiten, widerspricht aber den angeblich verehrten Originalen, die dort (siehe Anmerkungen zu "Road Warrior") erheblich mehr Finesse aufwiesen. Die "Gewaltkritik" hingegen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. "Doomsday" ist erfrischend konsequent. Es  wird nicht eben da abgeblendet, wo es unappetitlich wird (siehe den mit Gewalt (sic!) auf "FSK16" getrimmten Blödsinn "Resident Evil" und seine kalkuliert in Szene gesetzten Nachzügler), sondern die Kamera fängt eher beiläufig das Resultat der Gewalt ein. Gewalt ist hier weniger comicmäßig wie etwa die Blutfontänen in "Planet Terror", auch wenn hin und wieder selbstverständlich ein wenig übertrieben wird, wenn z. B. die Gauskurve eines abgetrennten Kopfes direkt auf die Kamera verweist. Warum man ausgerechnet bei diesem Film schneiden muß, um sich im Sinne der deutschen Gesetze nicht strafbar zu machen, entzieht sich völlig meiner Erkenntnis, weil eben auch die Motivation der Gewalt als auch deren Darstellung in keinster Weise einer Verherrlichung gleichkommt noch zur Nachahmung anregt. Gegen Blut-und-Gedärme-Happenings wie "Return of the living dead 3" oder gar "Dawn of the dead[2]" (Romero, nicht der weichgespülte "300"-Mann) ist das Ding gar nix (aber die sind ja nach wie vor beschlagnahmt, von daher schlechter Vergleich). Sagen wir mal so: Gegen einen "Hostel" bleibt auch "Doomsday" klar zurück. Auch das unsägliche "Hills have eyes"-Remake dürfte "härter" sein. Also in "gewaltverherrlichenden Dingen schlimmer" als die beschlagnahmten Sachen. Aber darüber wollte ich ja nicht reden. Zumindest nicht direkt.
> 
> Im Gedächtnis bleiben natürlich Bilder wie der wilde "Punk-CanCan" und der möchtegernmittelalterliche Schloßherr, den ein Schild mit der Aufschrift "Gift Shop" in seiner okupierten Heimat mehr als nur ein wenig in die selbstauferlegten Schranken verweist (Rollenspieler sollten sich ein Beispiel an dieser Lächerlichkeit nehmen).
> ...


hey Bimmbamm mit deinem Rätsel und der Kritik zum Film hast du dir ja richtig viel Mühe gegeben...erstmal vielen dank dafür...sag mal hast du irgendwie beruflich mit Filmen zu tun oder ist das einfach nur ein Hobby von dir?du glänzt ja mit Fachwissen über das ich nur staunen kann.und dein Stil erinnert an einen "Profi"-Kritiker...
eine Frage hab ich noch zu deinem Rätsel bei Frage f (Name der Fernsehserie)....welche ist das?????
und stimmt Christian Bale,die Fledermaus, war beeindruckend in Der Maschinist,obwohl ich den Film gar nicht mochte.aber Respekt vor der Einstellung von Bale sich auf Rollen vorzubereiten.das wird höchstens noch von De Niro überboten...American Psycho fand ich mit Bale astrein.wie der die Rolle gespielt hat war einzigartig...


----------



## shadow24 (1. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> geht das hier jetzt normal weiter oder muss noch was gelöst werden ?


wenn du ein Bild hast mach weiter


----------



## Kaaper (1. September 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wenn du ein Bild hast mach weiter



ah ok dann such ich gleich mal eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal so am rande, was heißt eigtl. ffa?


----------



## Warchas (1. September 2008)

Free for all.

@BimmBamm: Sehr schön geschrieben.


----------



## Kaaper (1. September 2008)

ah ok thx

also dann nächstes bild:
[attachment=4535:uas3_5.jpg]


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

Hmm, den Schauspieler kenn ich überhaupt nicht aber da er ein Katana hat, w¨rde ich mal auf einen Ninja-Film tippen.


----------



## Kaaper (1. September 2008)

würd ich den Hauptdarsteller zeigen, wüsste hier so ziemlich 90% welcher film es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist ein Martial-Arts-Film


----------



## Kaaper (1. September 2008)

hm keiner?

ok um 10 Uhr kommt nen neues Bild

als Tip: Jet Li


----------



## shadow24 (1. September 2008)

hab ich mir gedacht das es ein Film mit Jet Li ist...frag nicht warum,aber irgendwie hab ich das gewusst...*Akte-X-Musik träller*


----------



## Kaaper (1. September 2008)

so sry fast 1 stunde zu spät

aber wenn der chef ruft muss ich los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also dann mach ich es mal sehr leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=4536:uas3_4.jpg]


----------



## coSadee (1. September 2008)

1 Bild:Meiner Meinung nach ist das der letzte Gegner von Jet Li in Fearless
2 Bild: Jet Li und er im Schlusskampf des Filmes

wenns stimmt FFA


----------



## Kaaper (1. September 2008)

jup ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (1. September 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hey Bimmbamm mit deinem Rätsel und der Kritik zum Film hast du dir ja richtig viel Mühe gegeben...erstmal vielen dank dafür...sag mal hast du irgendwie beruflich mit Filmen zu tun oder ist das einfach nur ein Hobby von dir?du glänzt ja mit Fachwissen über das ich nur staunen kann.und dein Stil erinnert an einen "Profi"-Kritiker...



Danke für das Lob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Leider habe ich beruflich nichts mit Filmen zu tun (ich bin dröger Entwickler von datenbankbezogener Software). Filme an sich faszinieren mich seit der frühen Kindheit (erster Horrorfilm: "Bambi"); bis heute kann ich nicht genug von dem Zeuch bekommen.



> eine Frage hab ich noch zu deinem Rätsel bei Frage f (Name der Fernsehserie)....welche ist das?????



Kurz die Auflösung der Fragen (bin am WE mal wieder zu nix gekommen, aber der Film war ja bereits erraten):

a) Titel des gesuchten Films - "Session 9"
b) Name des Regisseurs - Brad Anderson
c) Name des Hauptdarstellers des Folgefilms, der später als "Fledermaus" weltbekannt wurde - Christian Bale
d) Name des Folgefilmes - "The Machinist"
e) Name des "Armageddon"-Produzenten - Jerry Bruckheimer
f) Name der Fernsehserie inkl. Ableger - "CSI" bzw. "CSI: Miami"
g) Name des Hauptdarstellers des Fernsehserien-Ablegers (gah) - David Caruso
h) Name des AI-Flieger-Copiloten - Josh Lucas
i) Name des Trash-Films - "Stealth"



> und stimmt Christian Bale,die Fledermaus, war beeindruckend in Der Maschinist,obwohl ich den Film gar nicht mochte.



"Machinist" sollte man auf jeden Fall zweimal sehen (mindestens). Mich persönlich hat er vom ersten Bild an gefesselt; die Rätselei um die Geschehnisse empfand ich als sehr spannend - und zum Schluß bleiben eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen, weil die Story ohne Löcher aufgelöst wird. 
Zwischen den Dreharbeiten zu "Machinist" und "Batman begins" lagen übrigens nur wenige Monate, in denen sich Bale wieder in Form bringen mußte. Richtig gesund kann das eigentlich nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
"American Psycho" fand ich dagegen nicht so prickelnd (ich hätte lieber die nicht realisierte Version mit Paul Verhoeven als Regisseur und Hauptdarsteller DiCaprio gesehen). Bale war allerdings erstaunlich in der Hauptrolle.
Interessant ist ein Statement in den Extras zu "American Psycho": Die restliche Darsteller-Crew belegte Bale mit dem wohlwollenden Spitznamen "Robo-Actor", weil er in der Lage ist, jede Szene exakt in der selben Weise zu wiederholen, ohne auch nur im Ansatz die Konzentration zu verlieren. Mal sehen, was wir abseits der "Batman"-Filme noch von dem Kerl zu sehen bekommen. 

Grüße
Bimmbamm


----------



## shadow24 (1. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> > f) Name der Fernsehserie inkl. Ableger - "CSI" bzw. "CSI: Miami"
> 
> 
> echt?CSI Miami?das ist ja ein Ding...
> ...


----------



## Kaaper (1. September 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> zum Glück ist Bale erstaunlich wandlungsfähig und wird ausser in Dark Night 2 auch noch in anderen anspruchsvolleren Filmen zu glänzen wissen...



http://www.moviemaze.de/media/trailer/4210,terminator-4.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (1. September 2008)

jo,stimmt Kaaper...Bale in Terminator 4...den Minitrailer hab ich schon vor ner Zeit gesehen.da drin erkennt man echt gar nix...


----------



## shadow24 (1. September 2008)

so,passend zu den Gewaltthemen heute im Gott und die Welt Forum poste ich mal das passende Bild rein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furiel (1. September 2008)

Hooligans

FFA : )


----------



## Qonix (2. September 2008)

Hehe, jetzt wirds fies.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (2. September 2008)

also da hast du dich selbst mit übertroffen...deine Uralt Disneyfilme waren ja schon der Schocker,aber das ist die Krönung...
ist das Margret Thatcher????ist auf alle Fälle alt.die sitzt im Flugzeug und da sind noch diese ollen Fensterklappen dran...
da musst du aber eine Menge Tips zu geben...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. September 2008)

Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Raumschiff?

Edit: Ich sehe gerade das die Fenster beim Raumschiff anders aussehen. Die passen doch eher zum Flugzeug.
also: Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrrückten Flugzeug aka Airplane.


----------



## Qonix (2. September 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> also: Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrrückten Flugzeug aka Airplane.


Du versausst einem den ganzen Spass.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (2. September 2008)

ach geil,das war die Szene wo die sich versuchtr zu schminken während das Flugzeug notlandet...udn sie ist nachher total verschmiert im Gesicht..


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. September 2008)

Tschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=4552erGrafv...nteKisto.jpg]


----------



## Qonix (2. September 2008)

Also das sagt mir überhaupt nichts, also es könnte aus sehr vielen Filmen sein.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. September 2008)

Der junge Mann ,den man zwischen den Gitterstäben sieht, ist natürlich in einem Gefängnis, genauer gesagt in einem malaysischen (oder malayischen?)Gefängnis.
Er hat sich dort mehr oder weniger freiwillig eingeliefert.


----------



## shadow24 (2. September 2008)

Brokedown Palace-Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt?


----------



## BimmBamm (2. September 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Der junge Mann ,den man zwischen den Gitterstäben sieht, ist natürlich in einem Gefängnis, genauer gesagt in einem malaysischen (oder malayischen?)Gefängnis.
> Er hat sich dort mehr oder weniger freiwillig eingeliefert.



Der einzige Film, der mir dazu einfällt, wäre "Return to Paradise (Für das Leben eines Freundes)", wo zwei(?) Leute das Leben eines Freundes retten können, wenn sie ebenfalls ins Gefängnis gehen (wenn's richtig ist, haben wir gerade das Ende des Streifens verraten - und ffa).

Bimmbamm


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Der einzige Film, der mir dazu einfällt, wäre "*Return to Paradise (Für das Leben eines Freundes)*", wo zwei(?) Leute das Leben eines Freundes retten können, wenn sie ebenfalls ins Gefängnis gehen (wenn's richtig ist, haben wir gerade das Ende des Streifens verraten - und ffa).



Korrekt.


----------



## Qonix (3. September 2008)

Na los BimmBamm du bist. Mach was.


----------



## Urengroll (3. September 2008)

guck mal zum ende, da steht was von ffa..................^^


----------



## Qonix (3. September 2008)

Na dann soll mal irgend wer was machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (3. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




na dann mal los! sollte leicht sein, wenn man die schauspieler kennt....................^^


----------



## BimmBamm (3. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> na dann mal los! sollte leicht sein, wenn man die schauspieler kennt....................^^



Robert DeNiro und Amy Brenneman in Michael Manns hervorragendem "Heat". ffa.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Urengroll (3. September 2008)

Bimmbamm ist gemein!^^
Da hat das ganze drumherrum viel mehr Arbeit gemacht, als du mit deiner Lösung. Passt natürlich.


----------



## BimmBamm (3. September 2008)

Sollte nicht allzu schwer sein, das Ding war immerhin auch hier im Kino zu sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angeblich plant Michael Bay ja ein US-Remake des Streifens.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. September 2008)

Irgendwie find ich bei dem Film den Titel unpassend.
Als ich zum ersten Mal "The Host" und Horrorfilm gehört habe, hab ich zuerst an einen Moderator gedacht, der in seiner Show Menschen umbringt oder etwas ähnliches. Und nicht an eine mutierte Kaulquappe. Selbst wenn das Vieh irgendwelche Krankheiten in sich trägt.

Achja, FFA.


----------



## BimmBamm (3. September 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Irgendwie find ich bei dem Film den Titel unpassend.
> Als ich zum ersten Mal "The Host" und Horrorfilm gehört habe, hab ich zuerst an einen Moderator gedacht, der in seiner Show Menschen umbringt oder etwas ähnliches. Und nicht an eine mutierte Kaulquappe. Selbst wenn das Vieh irgendwelche Krankheiten in sich trägt.



Jupp, "The Host" ist richtig. Mir ging es ähnlich; ich konnte mir unter dem Titel gar nichts vorstellen. Aber Horror-Film trifft es ja nicht richtig: Das Ding ist Monsterfilm, Familiendrama, schwarze Komödie und Koreakritik in einem - und funktioniert zu meiner völligen Überraschung auf jeder dieser Ebenen erstaunlich gut. Ein Ami-Remake - noch dazu unter Bay - wird da kaum mithalten können (und mit Erschrecken habe ich gerade festgestellt, daß die tatsächlich "A tale of two sisters" neuvermurksen! Können die nicht einfach ihre Kommerzgriffel von den guten ausländischen Filmen lassen und stattdessen mal ihre eigenen hochbezahlten Drehbuchschreiber fordern? Sind die so masochistisch, daß sie immer und immer wieder lesen wollen, daß ihre neueste Verwurstung nicht mal ansatzweise - von Ausnahmen wie "Departed" abgesehen - mit dem Original mithalten kann?).

Bimmbamm


----------



## Rexo (3. September 2008)

jetzt melde ich mich auch mal

[attachment=4577:gg.jpg]


----------



## Pille22 (3. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> jetzt melde ich mich auch mal
> 
> [attachment=4577:gg.jpg]




Stigma.

Edit : StigmaTA!

Da ich mir sicher bin, dass es dieser Film mit Patricia Arquette ist mach ich mal weiter.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da das zu wenig ist..... noch ein Bild mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (3. September 2008)

Der Teufel trägt Prada?


----------



## Pille22 (3. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Der Teufel trägt Prada?



Klar doch.
Sag nicht, du hast das am ersten Bild erkannt? xD


----------



## Rexo (3. September 2008)

Klunker deine sig gefahlt mier ( nach link´s schau) kommt mier aus einem film bekannt vor


und nextes bild bitte


----------



## Klunker (3. September 2008)

nö am 2ten aber auch nur wegen der schauspielerin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das ist cameron diaz in...shit name vergesse -.- wäre ja jetzt auch mal ne aufgabe den herauszufinden^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (3. September 2008)

@Topic: Gangs of New York ?
@Cameron: 3 Engel für Charlie ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (3. September 2008)

dreck
doppeltes dreck   bin auchd er meinung^^


ok du bist dran =)


----------



## Tahult (3. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (3. September 2008)

edit: kompletter stus wa sich gerade geschrieben habe sofort vergessen ^^


----------



## Klunker (3. September 2008)

ist aber wohl en bissel älter oder? *g*  irgentein endzeit movie?


----------



## Tahult (3. September 2008)

2x nein...^^


----------



## Rexo (3. September 2008)

warum nimst du immer filme die ich nicht kenne-.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. September 2008)

Hmm, den hab ich doch erst vor kurzem gesehen. Jugendliche in Australien, die auf einen Irren treffen, der ihnen anbietet das Auto zu reparieren, aber lieber am Ausbau von Körperteilen interessiert ist.

Wolf Creek?

Ich mach gleich mal weiter.

[attachment=4586aheimbeiMutter.jpg]


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

die nacht der lebenden loser?


----------



## Leyla7B (4. September 2008)

Das ist "Die Killerhand".

Könnt es ja googeln.


Will nichts reinsetzen kann von mir aus jemand anders machen.


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

[attachment=4588:2737447686.jpg]

welcher film ist das.


----------



## Urengroll (4. September 2008)

Der Tod auf 2 Beinen?



Ich muss immer feststellen, das ich einige Filme nicht kenne.


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

ne frage sieht diese frau fur dich tot aus?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (4. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> ne frage sieht diese frau fur dich tot aus?



Irgendwie schon. Zumindest könnte man sie genauso gut unter ein Tuch im Leichenschauhaus legen und keiner würde sagen: "Moment mal, die lebt doch noch."

Vielleicht ist es ja: Der nicht ganz, aber fast Tod auf zwei Beinen in einem Rollstuhl.


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

die antworten die es nicht sind

-Der tot auf 2 beinen
-Der nicht ganz, aber fast Tod auf zwei Beinen in einem Rollstuhl
-Der Tot im rollstuhl

edit: in 10min setze ich ein anderes bild rein


----------



## Qonix (4. September 2008)

Die Frau von Hulk mit 70?


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

jetzt kommt das bild was ich hasse


[attachment=4589:requiem_..._dream_l.jpg]


----------



## Qonix (4. September 2008)

Na das nenn ich mal einen Pickel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

nix pickel entzundung wen man zu viel spritz


----------



## Sam1202 (4. September 2008)

Egal was es ist, es ist auf jeden Fall eklig...
Aber keinen Plan, wasdas für ein Film sein soll^^


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

ich geb ma einen tipp der soundtrack heisst genau so wie der film


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (4. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> ich geb ma einen tipp der soundtrack heisst genau so wie der film



Hmm, das ist meistens der Fall. Hilft mir jetzt überhaupt gar nicht.


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

mmm..ok einen noch

Der typ auf dem film bekommt gegen ende des film´s den arm amputiert


----------



## Sam1202 (4. September 2008)

Ein Horrorfilm à la Saw?


----------



## BimmBamm (4. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> [attachment=4588:2737447686.jpg]
> 
> welcher film ist das.



Ellen Burstyn geht es gar nicht gut, nachdem sie die wunderbare Welt der Drogen entdeckt hat. Das ist in der Tat ein Horrorfilm; allerdings ein sehr realistischer: In Darren Aronofskys "Requiem for a Dream" geht's um Drogensucht und die Folgen. Den Soundtrack[1] dürfte jeder kennen; er ist einer der beliebtesten "Trailer-Tracks" der jüngeren Musikgeschichte[2].

[1] http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=KSY4Yi2ypno 
[2] http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ2-xR54UDU z. B. - AFAIR wurde auch der LotR-Trailer mit dieser Musik unterlegt

€dit: Wer den Song sucht: Das Ding heißt "lux aeterna", ist von Clint mansell und auch auf dem Sampler "Corner Stone Cues: Requiem for a tower"[3] (in Anlehnung an den "LotR: The Two Towers"-Trailer) enthalten.

[3] http://www.soundtrack.net/albums/database/?id=4249


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (4. September 2008)

Hoffe, das ist nicht zu schwer - ist wieder einer meiner Lieblingsfilme:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bimmbamm


----------



## Urengroll (4. September 2008)

Das kommt mir irgnedwie bekannt vor.
Hmm Tin irgendwas?


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

mmm hat ahnlichkeit mit Immortal


----------



## BimmBamm (4. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> mmm hat ahnlichkeit mit Immortal



Nope, ist nicht "Immortal". 
Tip: Ist der erste Real-Film des Regisseurs, der mit seinen Animes, die fast immer etwas mit dem Verhältnis Mensch/Maschine zu tun haben, Filmgeschichte schrieb. Die "Matrix"-Macher gaben denn auch freimütig zu, sich aus einem der Streifen ausgiebig bedient zu haben. Beagles sind ein Markenzeichen des Mannes.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Noxiel (4. September 2008)

Das ist ja schon zu einfach, also ich enthalte mich mal. Nur zu schön weiter suchen, das Netz ist weit und unendlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon zu einfach, also ich enthalte mich mal. Nur zu schön weiter suchen, das Netz ist weit und unendlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na das könnte aber jeder schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nix hier mit enthalten. Hopp hopp, auflösen.


----------



## Noxiel (4. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Na das könnte aber jeder schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nix da!
Ich habe im übrigen auch noch einen Tipp auf den Regisseur gegeben. 

Der Film beginnt im übrigen mit "A".


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (4. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Der Film beginnt im übrigen mit "A".



Und endet mit einem "n".


----------



## BimmBamm (4. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Der Film beginnt im übrigen mit "A".





Thorrak schrieb:


> Und endet mit einem "n".



Kann man ja nun als gelöst betrachten, wenn man zwischen "A" und "n" ein "valo" einfügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Regisseur ist "Ghost in the shell"-Macher Mamoru Oshii.

Wer von euch beiden ist denn dann nun dran?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

lol wie geil hatte er gerade herausgefunden-.-

bin wie imme rzu langsam

Komplet wahre es 

Avalon &#8211; Spiel um dein Leben


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

nextes Bild gogogo 

hab noch filme ^^


----------



## Noxiel (4. September 2008)

Da ich den Hinweis auf den Film zuerst gepostet habe, bestimme ich:

FFA


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

dan ergreife ich mal das szepter
[attachment=4598ild_4.jpg]


----------



## Urengroll (4. September 2008)

Dogma?

oder

Silent Bob und blablalas Rückkehr?


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

fast

lasse es aber gelten

Jim und silent bob schlagen züruck


----------



## Retow (5. September 2008)

> Jim und silent bob schlagen züruck



Ich will ja nichts sagen aber der heisst Jay sweit ich weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
Mike


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

ich weis ^^ 

verschreibe mich IMMER bei diesem namen


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

Schatze das bedeutet FFA weil keine antwort kommmt

mach jemmand was ich kan ja nicht ^^


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2008)

ok dann versuch ich mich ma... mein erster versuch ^^
is nich besonders schwer glaub ich, daher erstmal kein tipp...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

lol ich weis es ich weis es^^

ich sag aber nix schicke dier pm

edit:sage es nicht weil das sonst zu unfaier wahre 2 mal hintereinander ich


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2008)

hm ich dachte mir schon das is zu einfach... naja dann wirds wohl nich lang dauern schade ^^


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

ich sage aber nix keine angst ^^


----------



## Qonix (5. September 2008)

Was soll den dieser Schrott in letzter Zeit mir: " Ich weiss es, sag aber nichts."

Entweder wird das Spiel richtig gespielt und wer es weiss löst auch auf oder wir können Fred zu machen.


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

spiel verderber

Tenacious D The pick of destiny

FFA


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Was soll den dieser Schrott in letzter Zeit mir: " Ich weiss es, sag aber nichts."
> 
> Entweder wird das Spiel richtig gespielt und wer es weiss löst auch auf oder wir können Fred zu machen.



aja lass ihn doch wenn er nich will. er war die ganze zeit dran und möchte vielleicht mal wieder selber raten? ^^

naja ich glaub das album dazu heißt so der film meines wissens nach kings of rock aber is ja wurst


----------



## riesentrolli (5. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> spiel verderber
> 
> Tenacious D The pick of destiny
> 
> FFA


grml und ich dachte mir noch so "der sieht aus wie der teufel aus dem video zu tribute" -_____-


----------



## Qonix (5. September 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> aja lass ihn doch wenn er nich will. er war die ganze zeit dran und möchte vielleicht mal wieder selber raten? ^^


dafür gibt es FFA





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2008)

das is einfach glaub ich...

Mel Brooks  Dracula - Tot aber glücklich

ooooder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ja dann FFA ich such noch...


----------



## Qonix (5. September 2008)

ganz genau

erst grad letztens wieder gesehen und ich hab mich wieder hald tot gelacht. Lessli Nilson ist einfach genial.


----------



## picollo0071 (5. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> ganz genau
> 
> erst grad letztens wieder gesehen und ich hab mich wieder hald tot gelacht. Lessli Nilson ist einfach genial.


War es Kabel 1 oder das Vierte?^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (5. September 2008)

War glaub Kabel 1. Kamen an dem nachmittag ganz viele solcher Filme.


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

[attachment=4615ild_5.jpg]


----------



## Qonix (5. September 2008)

Das sieht nach ner Verarschung von SAW aus.


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

wen dan eh anders rum den film gab es fruher als SAW


----------



## Quibly (5. September 2008)

Puppet Master?

Wenn ja bitte nicht ankommen mit welcher Teil oder so.

Und außerdem wenn ja: ffa

Wenn nein: Mist


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

welcher teil^^

ne scherz
 hast richtig geraten


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. September 2008)

Gut, wenn ffa ist, bring ich mal wieder ein kleines Schmankerl.

[attachment=4620:NeinEsIs...Godzilla.jpg]


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Gut, wenn ffa ist, bring ich mal wieder ein kleines Schmankerl.
> 
> [attachment=4620:NeinEsIs...Godzilla.jpg]


ach das is der film mit dem krokodil im sumpf davon gibts 2 teile das is son rießen teil mit nem schatz und som verbrecher der zum schluss ausm hubschrauber gestoßen wird


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach das is der film mit dem krokodil im sumpf davon gibts 2 teile das is son rießen teil mit nem schatz und som verbrecher der zum schluss ausm hubschrauber gestoßen wird



Nope, ein Krokodil ist es nicht, spielt nicht in einem Sumpf und einen Schatz gibt es auch nicht.

Tip: Zur Lösung ist der Herstellungsland relativ wichtig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2008)

hm es erinnert mich ein bisschen an "surface" , aber ich denke ma nicht, dass es das sein wird^^


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

me2

kenne das ding weis aber nicht mehr wie der film heisst


----------



## Qonix (5. September 2008)

Das Biest im Bodensee.

FFA


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

[attachment=4624:hjk.jpg]

danach geb ich fur ein parr tage ruhe ^^


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

*Der Nebel* im englischen *The Mist*^^

eine Verfilmung von Stephen King....sehr gute Verfilmung im übrigen^^

Die hat mich echt einige mal echt geschockt^^

Selten so eine richtig gute King Verfilmung gesehen^^

Aja ganz ganz dickes FFA^^


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

grml


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

da keiner will mach ich es doch^^ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Astronaut
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

n boxer oder n mafia film


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

keine ahnung^^


----------



## BimmBamm (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ray Liotta und Robert DeNiro in einer Szene? Da wird die Wahl doch sehr eng...


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

na dann sag es doch^^

wenn du es weißt natürlich^^


----------



## BimmBamm (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> na dann sag es doch^^



Martin Scorseses "Goodfellas".


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Righty Right dies is 

GoodFellas 3 Jahrzehnte in der Afia


----------



## BimmBamm (6. September 2008)

Hoffentlich nicht zu schwer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bimmbamm

€dit: Entweder ist am WE keiner da oder doch zu schwer... es ist Dario Argentos "Suspiria". ffa.


----------



## Warchas (8. September 2008)

[attachment=4680:movie.jpg]

Das wird schwer, denke ich

Tipps:

Produktionsland ist: Argentinien und noch ein paar andere Südamerikanische Länder

Der Regisseur ist während der Dreharbeiten nur knapp einem Mordanschlag entgangen und bis heute ist es ungeklärt,
ob die politischen Hintergründe des Films das Motiv des Mordanschlags waren.

Der Film ist im Jahr 1992 erschienen.


----------



## BimmBamm (8. September 2008)

Warchas schrieb:


> Das wird schwer, denke ich



"Künstlerische" Filme haben's hier schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



> Der Regisseur ist während der Dreharbeiten nur knapp einem Mordanschlag entgangen und bis heute ist es ungeklärt,
> ob die politischen Hintergründe des Films das Motiv des Mordanschlags waren.



Au, Danke, das macht es in der Tat einfacher! "El Viaje" ("Die Reise")! ffa!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Urengroll (8. September 2008)

Man man man! Der BimmBamm ist ein Meister, seiner Klasse...............^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na sollte auch nicht schwer sein.........^^


----------



## Klunker (9. September 2008)

im ersten moment dachte ich Fight Club  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber ich weiß das ichd en film kenne, das bild ist nur so klein  nrgs.


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Ding mochte ich gar nicht: "Bulletproof Monk". ffa.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Urengroll (9. September 2008)

Stimmt natürlich aber ich finde solche Filme auch klasse. Jetzt kommt defentiv etwas schwieriges. Muss nur mal eben nach dem Namen des Filmes suchen.


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

dan wartet meiner epen


----------



## Urengroll (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann doch noch etwas anderes. 

Leider fällt mir der Name des Filmes nicht mehr ein. -.-


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

hat was von Moulin rogue


----------



## Urengroll (9. September 2008)

Hmm defentiv andere Sparte als dein Tip.

Sry habe nicht gesehen, das du eher warst. Als tip, den Film gibt es auch als Anime..............^^


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

-.- ist in dieser zeit nix neues


----------



## Qonix (9. September 2008)

Gibts Princess Princess als RL-Film?


----------



## Urengroll (9. September 2008)

Nein ist es nicht !

Auf dem Bild sieht man den Hauptdarsteller.(verkleidet)


----------



## Qonix (9. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht !
> 
> Auf dem Bild sieht man den Hauptdarsteller.(verkleidet)


Damit meinte ich eigentlich das Bild von Rexo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welches müssen wir denn jetzt erraten?


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Tips zu beiden Bildern wären nicht schlecht! Den ersten Film mit der Dame habe ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht gesehen; bei dem zweiten Bild rätsel ich noch.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

meiner is ein japanischer film

und es ist viel blut drin zu viel^^


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> meiner is ein japanischer film



Japanische Filme mit kurzzeitig überlebenden oder die Szene belebenden westlichen Darstellern sind nicht selten.



> und es ist viel blut drin zu viel^^



Wieviel Blut?

Miike-mäßig?
Pinky-violence-mäßig?
oder Over-The-Top-even-for-japanese-movies-mäßig?

Bimmbamm, fragend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

kenne die filme nett also kan ich es nicht sagen gIb mier ne skala mit den film namen


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> kenne die filme nett also kan ich es nicht sagen gIb mier ne skala mit den film namen



Da Du die Filme nicht kennst, ist eine "Skala-Angabe" weder Dir noch mir hilfreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es ist also was japanisches mit westlichen Darstellern in einer Nebenrolle, es ist kein Miike-Streifen, er gehört nicht zum "pinky-violence"-Genre[1]? Dann habe ich keine Ahnung!

Magst wenigstens einen Tip auf den Regisseur abgeben? Tsui Hark oder Ringo Lam sind es nicht? Andrew Lau?

Bimmbamm

[1] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_film


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

Der regi is Sion Sono.


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Der regi is Sion Sono.



Der einzige Film, den ich von diesem Regisseur im Gedächtnis habe, ist der superbe "Suicide Circle" - aber diese Szene erinnere ich überhaupt nicht - sie würde auch nicht passen. Die deutsche DVD von "SC" ist übrigens genauso versaut wie die RC3 - kein anamorphes Bild; dafür die Untertitel so in die LB-Version getrimmt, daß Breitbildfernsehbesitzer sie nicht nutzen können (Schande über i-on).

Bimmbamm


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

pfff...richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> pfff...richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mein bild ist eine franz. produktion


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> mein bild ist eine franz. produktion



Grrr! Da gibt es vieles! Klassisch? Neuerem Datums? Hinweis auf den Regisseur?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

Sisi??


----------



## Urengroll (9. September 2008)

Juhuh endlich mal etwas, was der Herr Bimmbamm nicht so schnell errät. Jetzt bin ich Zuhause und kann noch weiter Tips geben. Einen Hinweis auf den Regissseur wäre sofort gelöst. ERscheinungs Jahr ist 	2004.


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Juhuh endlich mal etwas, was der Herr Bimmbamm nicht so schnell errät.



Keine Ahnung! Pitof hat nach "Vidocq" nix mehr wirklich brauchbares gedreht. Jeunet hat wahrscheinlich mit "Un long dimanche usw." ("Mathilde" - was ein beschissener Titel) rumgehangen. Kassovitz drehte amerikanischen Dreck wie "Gothica"; Christophe Gans verschenkte sein Talent an "Silent Hill"; Noé provozierte erneut Müll wie "Irreversible". Chabrol drehte wie immer eine neue Version seines Lieblingsthemas "Bourgeoisie entlarvt". Von Godard wollen wir lieber nicht reden; der versucht gerade, Schnittfolgen noch schneller zu machen (aber auch das will wie in den 60 Jahren zuvor keiner sehen). Truffaut ist wie immer tot - leider.

Erwähnte ich schon, daß ich auf die neueren französischen Regisseure einen Dreck gebe?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Warchas (9. September 2008)

Arsène Lupin – Der König unter den Dieben von Jean-Paul Salomé

du hast keine Ahnung wie lange ich nun überlegt habe.

FFA


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Warchas schrieb:


> Arsène Lupin – Der König unter den Dieben von Jean-Paul Salomé



Örks! Den habe ich mir erspart, nachdem ich gesehen habe, was der Kerl aus "Belphégor" gemacht hat! Ein gutes Thema so in den Sand zu setzen ist eine Sache - Sophie Marceau allerdings dermaßen zu verhunzen geht gar nicht! 

Naja, den folgenden Film habe ich mir zu meinem Leidwesen am Wochenende gegeben. Er lag hier jahrelang auf der DVD-Halde, ohne daß ich rechte Lust verspürte, mir das Ding zu geben. Die Vorgängerfilme (es ist der Abschluß einer Trilogie) waren schon verdammt hart, aber das Ding ist ein Kick in die Eier. Es mag Leute geben, die sich tierisch langweilen oder sich fragen, was das ganze denn nun sollte. Diese Leute werden auch nach Ansehen der letzten halben Stunde des Streifens mit den Achseln zucken. Ich habe auch fast gezuckt, weil ich mich bei keinem Film seit "Se7en" so unwohl gefühlt habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Demnächst mehr in meinem Blog, zumal das Ding auch zu ein paar Threads im "Gott & die Welt"-Forum passt. Nur soviel: Das Ding ist poetisch, schwarzhumorig - und im letzten Drittel fast unerträglich - nicht, weil der Film schlecht wäre, sondern aufgrund der realistischen Darstellung des Geschehens. Ein mehr als würdiger Abschluß einer Trilogie, deren Vorgänger kaum zu überbieten waren! Ein echtes Meisterwerk!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

is das Jackie chan?
also auf bild 3


----------



## Qonix (9. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> is das Jackie chan?
> also auf bild 3


Das ist doch ne Frau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. September 2008)

Warchas hat natürlich recht!^^


Zum neuen habeich keinen blassen schimmer.


----------



## Qonix (9. September 2008)

Ach von den 3 Bilden muss man jetzt den Film erraten? Ich dachte das sei nur Bildmaterial zu den Jahre langen Erklärungen die Bimmbamm immer macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (9. September 2008)

chinjeolhan geumjassi - sympathy for lady vengeance 
oldboy war der erste teil der trilogy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> chinjeolhan geumjassi - sympathy for lady vengeance
> oldboy war der erste teil der trilogy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nope - "Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance" ist der erste Teil, der aufzeigte, daß lediglich die Fanatiker aus dem Prinzip der Blutrache profitieren. "Oldboy" machte den "Rächer" zum Abbild des "Täters". "Lady Vengeance" geht noch ein wenig weiter.

ffa.

Bimmbamm


----------



## mccord (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klassiker, epos, dürfte einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> klassiker, epos, dürfte einfach sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gargs! Einer der Filme aus meiner ewigen Besten-Liste: "Lawrence of Arabia" von David Lean (und einer der wenigen Filme, in denen es keine Frauenhauptrolle gibt. Die sind nur in zwei Szenen in kurzen Nebenrollen zu sehen. Nur Carpenters "The Thing" ist noch weiberloser).

ffa.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

[attachment=4715:gjh.jpg]

Bimmbamm du bist gut zu gut


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Bimmbamm du bist gut zu gut



Deshalb sag ich jetzt auch nicht "Cujo" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Urengroll (9. September 2008)

Lorenz von Arabien?




edtit

lol man sollte erst lösen und dann rauchen gehen


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

Bimmbamm du bist gemein

mit dier macht das keinen spass-.-


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Wir können ja wetten: Erratet ihr das Bild zuerst oder nehmen die Mods das vorher weg *giggle*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Streifen ist auch in meiner persönlichen Besten-Liste, auch wenn ich ihn nicht unbedingt auf eine einsame Insel mitnehmen würde.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Alanium (9. September 2008)

Das kommt mir sogar bekannt vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. September 2008)

Scanners


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

ich glaub ich muss kotzen 

**zur kloschussel rennn**


----------



## Urengroll (9. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss kotzen
> 
> **zur kloschussel rennn**





Das ist doch nur Tomatenaft!


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

is mier trotzdem zu BLUTIG


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss kotzen



Ach was! Du mußt Dir vorstellen, Du sitzt als Kiddie im Kino, um den "Horror-Alligator" zu sehen - und dann kommt die "Scanners"-Werbung, die direkt mit dem explodierenden Kopf einsteigt. Meine Fresse, war ich damals fertig. Und danach gab's den Trailer für "Gesichter des Todes". 

"Horror-Alligator" war danach eine Wucht! Die Preview hat mich wahrscheinlich für's Leben geprägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Bimmbamm, ffa.


----------



## Lurock (9. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss kotzen
> **zur kloschussel rennn**


Das ist jawohl gar nichts... oO

Übrigens bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich Recht hab mit 'Scanners'.

So, neuer Film:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Etwas klein, aber man dürfte es erkennen...

Edit: Okay, Bimmbamm hat es bestätigt. Aber es nicht FFA... oO Ich habs doch erraten!


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Okay, Bimmbamm hat es bestätigt. Aber es nicht FFA... oO Ich habs doch erraten!



Ich schreib's nur drunter, falls der Errater kein Bild erstellt. Wird sonst langweilig hier.

Davon ab ist das da unten das alte Verleihtape von "Scanners" aus meiner Sammlung. Vergleiche ich das mit dem Filmbild, so haben die Säcke da doch kräftig getrickst für die Hülle, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer mußte gerade auf's Klo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

**hand heb**


----------



## Warchas (9. September 2008)

Seed... ffa.


----------



## Lurock (9. September 2008)

Scheiße, vergessen, dass der Name in der Adresse steht... -.-


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Hmmm, ob ich mein Avatar ändern sollte?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bimmbamm, giggelnd


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

[attachment=4717ild_8.jpg]

so bitte werd nicht so schnell eraten

editimmbamm omg


----------



## Urengroll (9. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Scheiße, vergessen, dass der Name in der Adresse steht... -.-




Kenne ich irgendwo her. Man freut sich, das man etwas posten kann und dann vergisst man, die Adreese zu 

ändern.....................^^






edit:

Der rosa Rote Panther?


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

nope


----------



## Dracun (9. September 2008)

Der Film heißt... _*Wasabi – Ein Bulle in Japan*_          Ein Absolut genialer Film^^

Besetzung:
    * Hubert Fiorentini: Jean Reno
    * Yumi Yoshimido: Ry&#333;ko Hirosue
    * Maurice „Momo“: Michel Muller
    * Sofia: Carole Bouquet

Regie: 	        Gérard Krawczyk
Drehbuch: 	Luc Besson
Produktion: 	Luc Besson

Hoffe du hast mich jetzt net ... Rexo^^


----------



## Urengroll (9. September 2008)

Hm der 1. Gedanke ist es immer.^^


----------



## Dracun (9. September 2008)

wieso??... vllt Irre ich mich ja auch^^


glaube ich zwar net...aber kann ja sein^^


*Aja wenn i recht hab ...FFA^^*


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

richtig Dracun ich mag den film ^^


edit:wie kan man dich hassen Dracun ^^ mit so einem ava und so einer sig ^^


----------



## Dracun (9. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> richtig Dracun ich mag den film ^^
> 
> 
> edit:wie kan man dich hassen Dracun ^^ mit so einem ava und so einer sig ^^




da bin ich ja aber richtich froh^^
und ja den Film mag ich auch sehr gerne^^...Find die Szenen richtig cool wo Reno im Supermarkt die Killer einzeln ausschaltet und seine Tochter nix mitkriegt^^
Oder aufm Golfplatz^^

Und die Sprüche sind sind cool^^


----------



## Warchas (10. September 2008)

[attachment=4728:movie2.jpg]

Ich glaube, dass ist zu einfach. Uhrengroll und Bimmbamm werden es nahezu sofort wissen.


----------



## Urengroll (10. September 2008)

Zufällig muss ich hier raten.

Helge Schneider jagt Nihil Baxter?


----------



## Warchas (10. September 2008)

Leider falsch...

Tipps:

Erscheinungsjahr: 2003
Produktionsland: Deutschland

Nun aber...


----------



## BimmBamm (10. September 2008)

Warchas schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass ist zu einfach. Uhrengroll und Bimmbamm werden es nahezu sofort wissen.



"Goodbye Lenin" - keiner meiner Lieblinge. ffa.


----------



## Warchas (10. September 2008)

Ich hab doch gesagt, dass es einer von euch weiß...


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2008)

[attachment=4735:ggggg.jpg]


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

verdammt der film lief doch erst vor Kurzem im Kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Retow (10. September 2008)

Krieg der Welten möglicherweise? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenns stimmt ffa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg
mike


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> verdammt der film lief doch erst vor Kurzem im Kino
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop



Retow schrieb:


> Krieg der Welten möglicherweise?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nope


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

Cloverfield


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2008)

dreck

das komische ist bin im kino bei dem eingeschlafen ^^

edit: ne frage is es wahr das ein 2ter teil in planung ist??das ende sagt ja das das fiech noch lebt


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

ich hab den noch garnicht gesehen ^^

so bin ich jetzt? ^^


----------



## Thront (10. September 2008)

harry potter und der gefangene von askaban.

ich bin dran:

welcher film ist das:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2008)

a ok ja du bist dran und woher wusstest du es?


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

@Thront Falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Dein Bild ist von: The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari)

@Rexo ich kannte es von den Kinokritiken her ^^

mein Bild:

[attachment=4736:haj.jpg]


----------



## Thront (10. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> a ok ja du bist dran und woher wusstest du es?



der typ auf dem bild das du gepostet hast ist gilderoy lockhart als er in der schule vorgestellt wird.


der typ über mir: tron.
einfach. egal ich bin.
ausserdem lag ich richtig. lies dir die forenregeln durch und hör auf stunk zu suchen.

cabinett des was? nö falsch. entschuldigung für meine schroffe antwort.


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2008)

Tron?


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> der typ auf dem bild das du gepostet hast ist gilderoy lockhart als er in der schule vorgestellt wird.
> 
> 
> der typ über mir: tron.
> ...



ähm dein bild ist schon gelöst ^^ siehe meinen post

und sei mal etwas freundlicher


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2008)

hab jetzt iwie den faden verloren.

  wer auser mier noch?


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

ich nicht Thront hat dein Bild sehr falsch interpretiert

ich hab nen neues reingesetzt, weil ich richtig lag und er meint es ist von Tron (was für ein Film das auch immer ist) was es nicht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Retow (10. September 2008)

Hmm... könnte das The Net sein?
Oder is es doch ein anderer Hacker Film  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg
Mike


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> cabinett des was? nö falsch. entschuldigung für meine schroffe antwort.



du solltest die filme schon kennen von denen du die bilder verlinkst


----------



## Thront (10. September 2008)

> ich nicht Thront hat dein Bild sehr falsch interpretiert



? nö. egal, weiter gehts mit meinem film. is noch nicht gelöst-


----------



## Sess (10. September 2008)

Der Film könnte Hackers - im Netz des FBi sein ^^ @ Kaaper


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

Retow schrieb:


> Hmm... könnte das The Net sein?
> Oder is es doch ein anderer Hacker Film
> 
> 
> ...



nein nicht "The Net" aber mit Hacker film liegst du richtig


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

Sess schrieb:


> Der Film könnte Hackers - im Netz des FBi sein ^^ @ Kaaper



jup richtig

@Thront google mal Calligari dann findest du dein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Rexo könntest du extra für Thront nochmal sagen das ich bei deinem bild mit cloverfiled recht hatte


----------



## picollo0071 (10. September 2008)

Sess schrieb:


> Der Film könnte Hackers - im Netz des FBi sein ^^ @ Kaaper


google sagt ja.
http://images.google.at/images?hl=de&q...sa=N&tab=wi

ganz unten links


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: mal wieder zu langsam^^


----------



## Sess (10. September 2008)

Da ich momentan kein Filmbild habe geb ich das mal weiter...
Kaaper kann gern weitermachen ^^


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2008)

ja es ist zu 100% prozent cloverfiled Thront

gib cloverfield auf googel ein 2te seite bilder


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

Sess schrieb:


> Da ich momentan kein Filmbild habe geb ich das mal weiter...
> Kaaper kann gern weitermachen ^^



hehe nene erstmal ffa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sess (10. September 2008)

Najo nu hab ich eins gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

hm sagt mir nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bekannter film? also erst vor kurzem irgendwo gelaufen?


----------



## Sess (10. September 2008)

Bekannt - Weiß ich nicht. Isn genialer Film und lief vor ich glaube nem halben Jahr im Kino. Derzeit auch öfters wieder auf Premiere zu sehen ^.^


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

hm ok da ich kein Premiere hab wird das wohl etwas schwieriger


----------



## Sess (10. September 2008)

Wenn zu schwer sein sollte geb ich auch gerne nen "kleinen" Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (10. September 2008)

smokin' aces?


----------



## Sess (10. September 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> smokin' aces?



richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> smokin' aces?



hm das sagt mir jetzt doch was ^^


----------



## mccord (10. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (10. September 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit dem Pflaster über der Nase zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. "She's my sister!" *patsch* "She's my daughter!" *patsch*


----------



## mccord (10. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Mit dem Pflaster über der Nase zu einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jo chinatown ist es...
wenn du nicht willst, ffa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2008)

[attachment=4742:ggggggg.jpg]

edit:mein film repartuer schrumpft zu schnell


----------



## BimmBamm (10. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> [attachment=4742:ggggggg.jpg]



Ist's Stephen Rea im unsäglichem "Feardotcom"? Wenn ja, ffa.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2008)

mit dier macht es keinen spass-.-


----------



## Warchas (11. September 2008)

Ich hab noch eins:

[attachment=4746:movie3.jpg]

Tipp: lang làng ists her ^^


----------



## Urengroll (11. September 2008)

hmm......

Unter dem Regenbogen oder so?


----------



## Warchas (11. September 2008)

Nein, leider nicht. Nach meiner Mittagspause gibts dann eine Tipp, falls es noch nicht gelöst sein sollte


----------



## Urengroll (11. September 2008)

Der sieht ein bissel aus wie Al Pfeifa!^^


Die kleinen Strolche?


----------



## Warchas (11. September 2008)

Nein auch nicht.


And here comes the Tipp (^^):

[attachment=4749:movie4.jpg]


Noch einer:

Es handelt sich bei diesem Film, um den wahrscheinlich bekanntesten Italo-Western aller Zeiten.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. September 2008)

Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod? ! ?


----------



## Urengroll (11. September 2008)

Jap dann sollte es der sein. Das 1. Bild dürfte dann das Bild sein, wo der eine gehängt wird.

Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
C'era una volta il West / Once Upon a Time in the West

von Sergio Leone...................^^


----------



## Warchas (11. September 2008)

rischtisch


----------



## Pc-freak (11. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. September 2008)

Taxi Taxi?


----------



## Pc-freak (11. September 2008)

jaein ^^ aus Taxi 4 aber sonst Richtig ^^


----------



## Rexo (11. September 2008)

diesen harrschnitt erkennt man immer sofort ^^


----------



## Pc-freak (11. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> diesen harrschnitt erkennt man immer sofort ^^


Dass auto aber auch ^^XD


----------



## Rexo (11. September 2008)

ne nur wen die kotz tuten raus kommen ^^


----------



## Qonix (11. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (11. September 2008)

Das sieht mir verdammt nach duetscher Produktion aus..................^^



Das Jesus Video?


----------



## picollo0071 (11. September 2008)

Hab zwar KA aber: 8 Blickwinkel?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (11. September 2008)

alles falsch


----------



## Kaaper (12. September 2008)

ist es denn wenigstens eine Deutsche Produktion?

oder was von den Amis


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Also es ist weder ein deutsche noch eine Ami Produktion.

Der Film kommt aus Europa und es geht um Drogen.


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

ok ok, machen wirs einfach

also es geht ums kiffen und der Film kommt aus dem besten Land in Europa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (12. September 2008)

Êigenlob stinkt...............^^

Snow White?


----------



## Kaaper (12. September 2008)

SNOW WHITE?

Edit: verdammt zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nö, falsch


----------



## Kaaper (12. September 2008)

CANNABIS - PROBIEREN GEHT ÜBER REGIEREN


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> CANNABIS - PROBIEREN GEHT ÜBER REGIEREN


na geht doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du bist


----------



## Kaaper (12. September 2008)

[attachment=4768:vw.jpg]

auch recht einfach


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

easy Jurassic park 2


----------



## Kaaper (12. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> easy Jurassic park 2



richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich muss mir mehr zeit nehmen zum suchen ^^

du darfst


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal schaun .... ob das hier jmd. raus findet^^


----------



## Kaaper (12. September 2008)

das ist aber nicht Paul Walker oder?


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

nein ... der film is 9 Jahre *NACH* Paul Walkers Geburt  gedreht worden^^


----------



## BimmBamm (12. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Sir" Bob Geldof in Alan Parkers "The Wall"! Musikalisch ist nur "The final cut" besser als das Konzeptalbum von "Pink Floyd". ffa.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

Fuck Fuck Fuck ... verdammt ..... du bist gut^^ verdammt gut^^
Hätte niemals gedacht das den jmd kennt .... Respekt


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2008)

[attachment=4774:runningman_2.jpg]

meine film pallete wierd immer kleiner jetzt muss ich damit kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:schatze BimmBamm weis es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (12. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> edit:schatze BimmBamm weis es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sag's aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. So!


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

i halt mich jetzt uahc mal gekonnt zurück^^



*hust* ewan mcgregor.....genialer film*hust*


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Ich weiss es nicht und ich werd mich auch nicht anstregenn es zu erraten wenn ein paar es schon wissen und mal wieder nicht posten wollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (12. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich weiss es nicht und ich werd mich auch nicht anstregenn es zu erraten wenn ein paar es schon wissen und mal wieder nicht posten wollen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann geh doch Zügen nachschauen! Pfff!

Bimmbamm


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2008)

naja trainspotting das is ja easy :->

sooo hab was. is zwar ziemlich einfach, wer den film gesehen hat weiß es sofort, ansonsten wohl eher schwierig... hab ich eigentlich nur wegen dem bild genommen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2008)

ihr seit ja schlimmer als kindergarten kinder^^

edit:ego du bis gemein-.-
und auserdem is in dem film die bekannteste und ekligste szene drin ^^ ich sag nur TTT


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Dann geh doch Zügen nachschauen! Pfff!
> 
> Bimmbamm


Seh ich leider keine von hier aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> ihr seit ja schlimmer als kindergarten kinder^^
> 
> edit:ego du bis gemein-.-
> und auserdem is in dem film die bekannteste und ekligste szene drin ^^ ich sag nur TTT



hä wieso kindergarten is doch schön :-)

und was soll TTT bedeuten? ^^

und welche eklige szene?

du sprichst für mich irgendwie in rätseln ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. September 2008)

trainspotting = szene in dem klo und so?

oder nich?


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2008)

du bist zu langsaaaaam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. September 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> du bist zu langsaaaaam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mein post is genau unter deinem. und in dem hast du gefragt welche eklige szene. von daher is mein post goldrichtig!


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2008)

achso ich dachte du hättest das auf meinen film bezogen ^^
und wegen dem "zu langsam" da hab ich was verpeilt ^^

bin grad nich so auf drr höhe bin grad aufgewacht hatte n kleines mittagsschläfchen ^^

na weiß keiner was? muss ich tipps geben? ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. September 2008)

hauptsache ich weiß bald wie der film heißt^^


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2008)

naja einen kleinen gebe ich... eine ähnliche ansicht der selben person gibt es auch in einem anderem, nich ganz so alten film :->


----------



## Kaaper (12. September 2008)

hm ich sehe leider kein bild, anscheinend fehlt mal wieder nen Plugin an dem rechner (grml)

aber da das Bild: 47552_Angelia_at_Wanted_122_541lo.jpg heißt

ist der die szene evtl. aus Wanted? ^^


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2008)

hm schade hat doch jemand gemerkt ^^

jo stimmt... wollte das bild umbenennen und nochma hochladen aber imageavenue hats irgendwie verweigert da hab ichs einfach ma drauf ankommen lassen ^^

naja dann bitte dein film :-)


----------



## Kaaper (12. September 2008)

ok dann ich, für die film freaks wohl wieder sehr einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=4777:mbg.jpg]


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Ich würd jetzt mal einfach so auf "The Timemachine" tippen.


----------



## Kaaper (12. September 2008)

puh und ich dachte schon

nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich zu hause bin und es noch nicht gelöst ist, gibts ne kleine HIlfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2008)

sieht nach irgendso einem alten dracula oder dr. jekyll & mr. hyde schinken aus aber hab echt kein plan da muss ich passen


----------



## Kaaper (12. September 2008)

na gut dann gibts mal tips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



diese Geschichte wurde min. schon 4-5 mal verfilmt (wenn nicht schon öfter)

mal gibts es ihn als 6 Teiler mal als 3 teiler oder als ein Film immer unterschiedlich (mal auch nur 2 usw.)

in einer "neueren" Fassung spielte auch Gerard Depardieu die Hauptrolle (jetzt wirts auch zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2008)

mm..

Der Graf von Monte Christo?


----------



## Kaaper (12. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> mm..
> 
> Der Graf von Monte Christo?



rischtisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was war der auschlaggebende Punkt?


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2008)

ich sag nur eltern ^^


----------



## Kaaper (12. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> ich sag nur eltern ^^



verdammt das ist cheaten ^^

ok du darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2008)

[attachment=4780:gggggggggg.jpg]

mier gehen die filme aus


----------



## Kaaper (12. September 2008)

sagt mir mal wieder nix ^^


----------



## Urengroll (12. September 2008)

Loaded Weapon?
Lethal  Weapon?


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2008)

doppel nope


----------



## BimmBamm (12. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> [attachment=4780:gggggggggg.jpg]



Rexo wird mich hassen: Der (lahme) "Get Shorty"-Nachzieher "Be cool".

Mal was einfaches - zumindest für die "Metallica"-Fans:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bimmbamm


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2008)

Some Kind of Monster??

wen ja FFa und i love wikipedia ^^


edit: laut wiki  haben die was mit dem film zu tuen


----------



## BimmBamm (12. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Some Kind of Monster??



Nope - "Some kind of Monster" ist eine Doku über Metallica. Das da oben ist ein Spielfilm aus den '70ern.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Klunker (12. September 2008)

ist das nciht Johnny got his gun?  *kein wikipedia benutzt*  stolz bin^^


----------



## BimmBamm (12. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ist das nciht Johnny got his gun?  *kein wikipedia benutzt*  stolz bin^^



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=M1XETZvQ0Do - der Streifen in Kurzform. Der Text beschreibt zusätzlich den Inhalt des Filmes. Du bist...


----------



## Klunker (12. September 2008)

habe einfach mal den namen vom 2ten bild bei google eingegeben *g*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sehr leicht aber ich mag den film total gerne


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

mein partner mit der kalten schnauze?


----------



## Klunker (12. September 2008)

Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

dann ffa, ich find grad nix gutes^^


----------



## Klunker (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich mahc mal weiter^^


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2008)

etwas weis ich der Linke is Jim carrey das gesciht erkenne ich immer


----------



## Klunker (12. September 2008)

richtisch neben ben stiller einer der besten der besten^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

hm ich erkenn den film trotzdem :\


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2008)

ich passe diese runde er hat einfach zu viele gute filme


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

DER DUMMSCHWÄTZER


gott leutz der is doch easy^^


----------



## Crackmack (12. September 2008)

Der linke is doch der aus full house oda?^^


Edit: ne doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> DER DUMMSCHWÄTZER
> 
> 
> gott leutz der is doch easy^^



ach scheisse ja der film in dem er nicht lugen kan uns als anwalt is das gefahrlich ^^


----------



## Klunker (12. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> DER DUMMSCHWÄTZER
> 
> 
> gott leutz der is doch easy^^




Genau   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    jim carrey = ben stiller = adam sandler > all


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (12. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist das nicht eher aus einer Fernsehserie?


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

kann man sehen wie man will... könnten ja auch mehrere Filme sein^^...wenn i mich ja erinnere waren die ja auch net grad kurz^^...aber wenn dies net passen sollte....können wir ja auch wat anderes machen^^


----------



## BimmBamm (12. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> kann man sehen wie man will... könnten ja auch mehrere Filme sein^^...wenn i mich ja erinnere waren die ja auch net grad kurz^^...aber wenn dies net passen sollte....können wir ja auch wat anderes machen^^



Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist das Patrick Swayze in "Flackern im Turm"...äh..."Fackeln im Sturm".


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

hätt mich auch gewundert wenn du das net gewusst hättest^^


----------



## BimmBamm (13. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hätt mich auch gewundert wenn du das net gewusst hättest^^



Früher lief sowas Samstag abends; da hat man das mit den Eltern geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Mal was schweres:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tips:
Es ist der wahrscheinlich schönste und poetischste Beitrag zum Genre "Zombiefilm".
Die früheren Filme des Regisseurs wurden in der Hauptsache von Dario Argento produziert.
Ist eine französisch-italienisch-deutsche Co-Produktion.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Rexo (13. September 2008)

ich quale gerade wikipedia

is es etwas..Die neunschwänzige Katze??

edit:mm ne volliger schwachsin-.-


----------



## BimmBamm (13. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> ich quale gerade wikipedia



Quäle lieber imdb.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Argento hat z. B. "La Setta" produziert - es ist einer der Filme dieses Regisseurs.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Urengroll (13. September 2008)

Ich habe auch so ziemlich alle Filme von dem durch. Wurde wahrscheinlich mehr durch seine Westernbeteiligungen bekannt.


----------



## BimmBamm (13. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich habe auch so ziemlich alle Filme von dem durch. Wurde wahrscheinlich mehr durch seine Westernbeteiligungen bekannt.



Wenn Du Argento meinst, so wurde der eher weltweit durch seine obsessiven "Gialli" bekannt ("Deep Red", "Cat o'nine tails"). Er gilt als einer der einflußreichsten Horror-Regisseure der neueren Zeit; "Suspiria" und "Deep Red" sind quasi Pflichtprogramm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Der gesuchte Regisseur ist längst eigene Wege gegangen, was man seinen leider nur sehr sporadisch erscheinenden Streifen auch positiv anmerkt.

Bimmbamm

€dit: Ach kommt, Jungs, noch mehr Tips kann ich eigentlich gar nicht geben: Der Regisseur von "La Setta" ist Michele Soavi. Direkt danach drehte er den wunderbaren "Dellamorte, Dellamore" ( http://www.ofdb.de/film/750,Dellamorte-Dellamore ). ffa.


----------



## Rexo (13. September 2008)

[attachment=4806:denkst_du.jpg]
so sonst verstaubt das Thread hier noch ^^

gebe ein parr Tipps es gibt 2 teile und es beginnt alles mit einem experiment.


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

Rexo das is unfair^^


Also erst mal schön BimmBamm´s Film erraten^^

Und ja "Dellamorte, Dellamore" 
Is ein guter Film^^

Aber i komm wirklich net druff^^


----------------
Now playing: Rosenstolz-Live aus Berlin-CD1-11-Wenn Du Jetzt Aufgibst
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Rexo (13. September 2008)

er hatt ffa hin geschrieben


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

ohhh net gesehen^^...hätt er mal dicker hervorheben sollen^^


----------------
Now playing: Rosenstolz-Live aus Berlin-CD2-01-Komm Doch Mit
via FoxyTunes


----------



## BimmBamm (14. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> [attachment=4806:denkst_du.jpg]



Elisabeth "Leaving Las Vegas" Shue und Kevin Bacon in Paul Verhoevens "Hollow Man" (letzter Hollywood-Film des Mannes bis heute. Nach "Starship Troopers" war das wohl das einzige Projekt, was man dem Kerl noch anvertrauen wollte. Nicht falsch verstehen - ich _liebe_ SST; wäre ich jedoch ein dummes Hollywood-Produzenten-Schweinchen, würde ich vor Verhoeven auch weit weg rennen. Mal sehen, ob Verhoeven sein Traumprojekt - eine Hitler-Biographie - tatsächlich verwirklichen kann). Neue Bilder kommen noch *insammlungkram*.

€dit: Ich gehe davon aus, daß mindestens Dracun das Ding da unten erkennt - sehr atmosphärischer und bedrückender '80s-Horror inkl. Gesellschaftskritik (und ich würde mindestens einen 70er-WoW-Char hergeben, wenn ich den mal auf einer großen Kinoleinwand erleben dürfte - apropos hergeben: Braucht jemand von den anwesenden Mitratern noch 'nen Betakey? PM /me - ein Filmplakat des unten gesuchten Streifens ist nicht unbedingt Vorraussetzung -> Filmplakat1 Filmplakat2 Filmplakat3 *schmacht*):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jupp, die Farben sind so richtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Wenn ich groß bin, will ich die "Galactica" fliegen!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Diese Stadt gehört mir, Du erbärmlicher Wicht!" - Massenmörder; knuddelig (wenn man es denn als knuddelig empfindet, seine Hand in eine Kiste mit rotierenden Rasierklingen zu stecken)!

Noch zwei Tips: Der Film war leider neben dem berühmtesten Konzert-Mitschnitt aller Zeiten die einzige Regie-Arbeit des "Directors". Der Filmkomponist durfte später noch ganz großartig absaufen in einem der erfolgreichsten Filme aller Zeiten.

Könnte man wieder mehrere Rätsel draus machen:

a) Name des Filmes
b) Name des Regisseurs 
c) Welches berühmte Konzert filmte der Mann vorher ab?
d) Welches Stilmittel hebt den gesuchten Streifen von so ziemlich allen anderen Horrorstreifen ab (da gibbet keinen spezifischen Ausdruck für, da reicht mir die Beschreibung - allerdings muß man das Ding dafür kennen)?
e) Wie wurde dieser Effekt von den Vermarktern des Filmes genannt?
f) Wie hieß der Filmkomponist?
g) Für welchen Film ist der Filmkomponist mittlerweile weltweit bekannt (hat wie schon vorher bemerkt etwas mit "absaufen" zu tun)?
h) Wie hieß der Regisseur des Filmes, für den der Komponist mittlerweile weltbekannt ist (Gargh! Antwort e) ergibt sich übrigens aus einer weiteren Kooperation desselben Regisseur/Komponisten-Gespannes)?
i) Wie heißt der Schauspieler, der im 2. Bild zu sehen ist?
j) Er spielte auch in einer stilbildenden TV-Krimi-Serie der '80er eine Rolle. Wie heißt diese Serie?
k) Wer war der Produzent dieser Serie, der als Regisseur einige verdammt gute Filme gemacht hat (hat später u. a. mit Al Pacino (2x), Robert DeNiro, Will Smith, Tom Cruise, Russel Crowe, Colin Farell und Jamie Foxx gearbeitet)?
l) Der Darsteller aus dem zweiten Bild ist heute für eine der Hauptrollen im Remake einer berühmten SF-TV-Serie bekannt. Wer spielte seinen Part in der ursprünglichen Serie?
m) Der gesuchte Darsteller (immer noch 2. Bild) mimte später eine origami-faltende Nebenfigur namens "Gaff" in einem das moderne Kino prägendem SF-Film. Wie hieß das Ding (Fans des gesuchten Streifens können auch noch anmerken, warum seine Figur in späteren Versionen des selben Streifens mehr in Erinnerung bleibt als in der auf "Kommerz" getrimmten Ursprungsversion)?
n) Warum floppte der verdammt geile Film, der hier gesucht wird, an den Kinokassen *justkidding*?

Tips gibt's genügend; der Rest ist Fleißarbeit  -> www.imdb.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

Is es vllt *Wolfen* und der Schauspieler den du suchst müsste der "Neue" *Commander Adama* sein in der Remake Serie *Battlestar Galactica*. Sein Name is *Edward James Olmos*. Regisseur müsste *Michael Wadleigh* sein, 
Konzerte:
*Jimi Hendrix: Live at Woodstock
Woodstock*

Entweder meinst du *"Megasound"*(glaube der Vorgänger vom Dolby Sourround) oder den *Shape Shifter*(glaube der Shape Shifter is das was man im 1. Bild zu sehen is) sicher bin ich mir net^^

Die Serie in der Olmos mitspielte war*Miami Vice*, einer der Produzenten der Serie hieß *Michael Mann*( und das müsste der sein den du suchst^^).
In der ursprünglichen Serie spielte *Lorne Greene* den Commander Adama den SF-Film den du suchst is *Blade Runner* absolut genialer Film und Gaff war wenn mich net alles täuscht den *Killer* den der allseits beliebte Harrison Ford suchte^^ Genauere Erklärung der Figur Gaff bringe ich in einem Zitat
"_Deckard überlebt und in der Schluss-Szene des Films sehen wir ihn mit Rachael aus seiner Wohnung fliehen. Der Directors Cut verzichtet auf das ursprünglich erzwungene Happy End und gibt dem Film vielmehr eine letzte dialektische Wendung. Als Deckard seine Wohnung verlässt, findet er ein Origami, ein gefaltetes winziges Einhorn. Das bedeutet, dass Gaff hier war, jene rätselhafte Figur, die Deckards Ermittlungen immer überwachte, und von dem nie ganz deutlich wird, ob auch er ein Blade Runner ist, oder ob er eine übergeordnete Funktion einnimmt. Gaff hat die Gewohnheit Origamis an Tatorten zu hinterlassen. Die Bedeutung des Einhorns erschließt sich erst im Zusammenhang mit einer kurzen Traumsequenz, die nur im Directors Cut enthalten ist und in der Deckard von einem Einhorn träumt. Denkt man daran, wie Deckard Rachaels Erinnerungen kannte, da sie nur Implantate waren, so stellt sich natürlich die Frage, wie Gaff von dem Einhorn wissen kann. Die Frage, die sich hieran entzündet und die seit Jahren unter den Fans des Films diskutiert wird, ist die, ob nicht auch Deckard ein Replikant ist und somit der Einhorntraum ein Implantat_"

Letzte Frage kann ich dir net beantworten^^


*Tante Edith sagt  Das alles habe ich mit Hilfe des WWW heraus gefunden das einzigste was ich selber wusste war der Name Olmos bzw die Figur die er spielte...hatte mich nur zuerst auf Greene versteift ...wegen "Wenn ich groß bin, will ich die "Galactica" fliegen!"^^

Hab dann aber selbst schnell bemerkt das du die Neu Fassung meintest... der Rest war nur reine Fleißarbeit... und ach ja Wolfen kenne ich net (leider) werde es aber nach holen nach der Detektiv Arbeit hat des irgendwie die Lust geweckt den Film zu gucken also dank dir BimmBamm^^*


----------



## BimmBamm (14. September 2008)

Gesucht waren [in eckigen Klammern die nicht aufgelösten Begriffe]:

a) Wolfen
b) Michael Wadleigh
c) Woodstock
d) [subjektive Wärmebild-Kamera (für die Blöden: Ego-Shooter-Perspektive) auf Hundehöhe]
e) [Alienvision]
f) [James Horner] - http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=nhJABaB2qBE
g) ["Titanic"]
h) [James Cameron]
i) Edward James Olmos
j) Miami Vice
k) Michael Mann
l) Lorne Greene
m) "Blade Runner" (inkl. Erklärung)

Wow! Ich hätte gewettet, daß Du diesen verdammt guten Grusler kennst! Leider sind alle bisherigen DVD-Ausgaben beschnitten (die bisherigen Schnittberichte sind sich einig, daß mindestens der Kurzauftritt von Tom Waits fehlt. Es mag sein, daß "nur" Handlung fehlt; das kleine bisserl Gore scheint intakt zu sein). Die Kamera-Fahrten aus Sicht der "Wolfen" sind alleine eine Sichtung der ebenfalls in Deutschland erschienen Auflage wert[1] - die Story inklusive der hervorragenden Darsteller tut ihr übriges. Das Ding ist sperrig, manchmal ein wenig langsam; aber dennoch düsterer und aussagekräftiger als die meisten modernen Horrorstreifen. Die Entlarvung des "Bösewichts" ist nicht unbedingt eine Überraschung, allerdings kippt das ambivalente Gefühl vieler Zuschauer gerade in den Schlußszenen zu reiner Sympathie um - und ich schließe mich da an.  

Was die letzte Frage betrifft, so habe ich auch keine Ahnung! Damals hoffte der Kinozuschauer eventuell auf den nächsten Fulci oder d'Amato, wenn er in's Horror-Kino ging. Von "Scanners" war bis auf eine Szene das Publikum ja auch nicht begeistert.

[1] http://www.amazon.de/Wolfen-Albert-Finney/...7446&sr=8-1


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

hmm du meinst man kriegt den net uncut??..auch net in div. *hust* torrent*hust* seiten??^^

mal schaun und wie gesagt hab mitr ja auch einige Kritiken dazu angeschaut^^ udn des macht schon Lust auf Bildmaterial^^
Deswegen werd i mal schaun ob man den irgendwoher herbekommt^^


Aja *FFA* und i bin erstaunt das du von mir dachtest das ich den Film kenne^^


----------



## BimmBamm (14. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hmm du meinst man kriegt den net uncut??..auch net in div. *hust* torrent*hust* seiten??^^



Nope! Das Schlimme an der Sache ist: Im Free-TV fehlt zwar rechts und links dank falschem Bildformat eine ganze Menge, aber der Rest scheint ungeschnitten zu sein - ist wie bei "Road Warrior" (bis heute nicht korrigiert) wieder so ein Warner-Problem, die einfach mal was auf den Markt rotzen, ohne großartig in ihrem eigenen Archiv nachzuforschen - aber wie sonst sollten sie auch die Blu-Ray dem Käufer nahebringen...



> mal schaun und wie gesagt hab mitr ja auch einige Kritiken dazu angeschaut^^ udn des macht schon Lust auf Bildmaterial^^
> Deswegen werd i mal schaun ob man den irgendwoher herbekommt^^



Erwarte jetzt nicht den Überreisser (gerade das Ende, welches ich durchaus gelungen finde, nannte ein guter Freund von mir als "Disney-Ausreisser in einem ansonsten durchaus überdurchschnittlichem Film.")! Ich mag das Teil inklusive "Disney"-Ende, auch wenn ich mir der sog. "moralischen Indikatoren" durchaus bewußt bin. Eventuell ist das ja sogar die Herausforderung des Films. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. September 2008)

Nightmare on Elm Street??


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

lol vorhin war da nochn anderes bild drin o0


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

jaa war en anderes bild drin nur das hat sich bei genauer Recherche als fake  entpuppt und welcher nightmare teil is des....bitte genauer^^


----------



## Rexo (14. September 2008)

das is unfaier Dracun

ich schatze 6


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

hm war das der teil, wo dann auch in der sportdusche alles verrückt spielt und der sportlehrer gekillt wird? wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann weiß ich trotzdem nicht mehr genau welcher teil es ist :S


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm war das der teil, wo dann auch in der sportdusche alles verrückt spielt und der sportlehrer gekillt wird? wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann weiß ich trotzdem nicht mehr genau welcher teil es ist :S


 richtich sportdusche^^ 


Rexo schrieb:


> das is unfaier Dracun
> 
> ich schatze 6



Nöö find ich jetzt net^^

Ach ja und Falsch^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

ist nummer 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

right


----------



## Rexo (14. September 2008)

ich hab trotzdem richtig eraten -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

von mir aus kannste auch nen bild reinstellen :S


----------



## Rexo (14. September 2008)

[attachment=4816:Haha.jpg]
is einer von meinen Favoriten weil es ganz lustig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab das bild gepostet weil man es bei den anderen bildern zu schnell erat


----------



## Kaaper (15. September 2008)

gib mal paar mehr infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonst meldet sich hier keiner


----------



## Qonix (15. September 2008)

Nicht noch ein teenie Film?


----------



## Urengroll (15. September 2008)

Party Animals 2


----------



## ego1899 (15. September 2008)

hm naja irgendsowas wirds sein, aber guck mir so ein zeug nich an also kann ich da nix zu sagen ^^

gibts denn noch n paar tipps oder macht jemand was neues?


----------



## Squarg (15. September 2008)

Hab jetzt keine Lust extra nen Thread aufzumachen deswegen
und irgendwie passts ja hier auch rein.

Weis jemand zufällig von welchem Film das hier sein könnte ?
Klick


----------



## Qonix (15. September 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Hab jetzt keine Lust extra nen Thread aufzumachen deswegen
> und irgendwie passts ja hier auch rein.
> 
> Weis jemand zufällig von welchem Film das hier sein könnte ?
> Klick


Hellboy


----------



## Klunker (15. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hellboy




jup =)  war doch dieser sand heini oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> jup =)  war doch dieser sand heini oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist Karl Ruprecht Kroenen! Beste Bösewicht überhaupt!


----------



## Qonix (15. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> jup =)  war doch dieser sand heini oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jup, diese Aufziehpuppe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Karl Ruprecht Krönen hiess der oder?


----------



## Squarg (15. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jup, diese Aufziehpuppe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok danke ^^


----------



## Lurock (15. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das ist Karl Ruprecht Kroenen! Beste Bösewicht überhaupt!





Squarg schrieb:


> Qonix schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jup, diese Aufziehpuppe.
> ...



Düüt, düüüt, düüüüüüt....


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2008)

Sry gebe jetzt ein parr tipps zum film

1.Es ist ein Franzosicher film
2.Es ist ein wort im film was fast immer gesagt wierd 

und neues bild dazu 
[attachment=4831:hahahaha.jpg]

edit: juhu hab 666 posts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Kaaper (16. September 2008)

sagt mir trotzdem immer noch nix

Google hällt sich auch noch zurück ^^


----------



## Rexo (16. September 2008)

Wen es bis 13 uhr nicht aufgelost ist lose ich es auf


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. September 2008)

Cool Waves.

"Brice" gab den Google-Ausschlag.

Oder: Brice de Nice. Ist wohl der Originaltitel.


----------



## Rexo (16. September 2008)

richtig is einer der guten filme finde ich ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. September 2008)

[attachment=4847:Reno911.jpg]


----------



## Qonix (16. September 2008)

Blues Brothers?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Blues Brothers?



Jap.


----------



## Qonix (16. September 2008)

lol, na das nenn ich mal gut geraten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (16. September 2008)

Snow Dogs?


----------



## Qonix (16. September 2008)

jup


----------



## Kaaper (16. September 2008)

ok dann such ich mal was


----------



## Kaaper (16. September 2008)

[attachment=4850:vffeh.jpg]

guck ich immer wieder gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Oha schnapszahl 1.111 da gibts ein drauf


----------



## Qonix (16. September 2008)

Also ich Tippe mal auf einen Western 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielt Bud Spencer oder Terence Hill oder beide mit?

GZ  schöne Zahl  bei mir gibts bald 3'333 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (16. September 2008)

hm ich kann da langsam nich mehr mithalten... hätte nich einen der letzten 5 erraten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also ich Tippe mal auf einen Western
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Würd ich auch sagen, und zwar könnte das die Szene sein in der Terrence Hill als Nobody den Gaunern die Bohnen wegfrisst und der bärtige ist etwas meschugge und brauch einen kräftigen Schlag auf den Hinterkopf.


----------



## BimmBamm (16. September 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Würd ich auch sagen, und zwar könnte das die Szene sein in der Terrence Hill als Nobody den Gaunern die Bohnen wegfrisst und der bärtige ist etwas meschugge und brauch einen kräftigen Schlag auf den Hinterkopf.



So eine Szene gab es auch in "4 Fäuste für ein Halleluja" ("Du kannst doch nicht die ganzen Bohnen fressen!" "Doch, kann ich!"). Einer der wenigen Spencer-Hill-Movies, die ich tatsächlich ertragen kann.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Kaaper (16. September 2008)

BimmBamm hats getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> So eine Szene gab es auch in "4 Fäuste für ein Halleluja" ("Du kannst doch nicht die ganzen Bohnen fressen!" "Doch, kann ich!"). Einer der wenigen Spencer-Hill-Movies, die ich tatsächlich ertragen kann.
> 
> Bimmbamm



Ah, dann hab ich es mit dem verwechselt.


----------



## Qonix (16. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> So eine Szene gab es auch in "4 Fäuste für ein Halleluja" ("Du kannst doch nicht die ganzen Bohnen fressen!" "Doch, kann ich!"). Einer der wenigen Spencer-Hill-Movies, die ich tatsächlich ertragen kann.
> 
> Bimmbamm


Hey hey, nix gegen Spencer-Hill-Movies. Die sind genial und die Grundlage vieler heutiger Filme.


----------



## ego1899 (16. September 2008)

da fällt mir grad ein was ich fürn schrott aufm handy hab... ^^

dürfte den hardcorefans bekannt sein xD

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=B_1Lg1eRx7s


----------



## Qonix (16. September 2008)

Ach, das Lied kann ich auswendig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (16. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach, das Lied kann ich auswendig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das prägt sich ja auch gut ein ich hab jedesmal nen Ohrwurm davon ^^


----------



## BimmBamm (16. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> BimmBamm hats getroffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ups, übersehen - ffa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kaaper (17. September 2008)

[attachment=4867:dadwh.jpg]

dann mach ich halt weiter


----------



## ego1899 (17. September 2008)

boah ihr kommt immer mit solchen brocken... ich wär dafür das wir als regel einführen das niemand einem film nehmen darf der vor seinem geburtsdatum gedreht wurde ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. September 2008)

Im Westen nichts Neues?


----------



## Kaaper (17. September 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Im Westen nichts Neues?



nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal paar kleine tips:

1. zweibändiger, in den Jahren 1960 und 1963, in der DDR, erschienener Antikriegsroman
2. in der Oberschule in der DDR gehörte der erste Band dieses Buches zum Lehrplan der 10. Klasse.
(ich wohne zwar im osten, aber als ich in der 10 Klasse war, war die DDR schon längst geschichte und trotzdem mussten wir das ding lesen, der "lieben" Lehrerin sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rexo (17. September 2008)

Die Abenteuer des Werner Holt


----------



## Kaaper (17. September 2008)

richtig

wehe du sagst jetzt wieder deine eltern haben dir geholfen ^^


----------



## ego1899 (17. September 2008)

oder google... ja toll aber wer soll denn auf sowas kommen das kennt doch echt keine sau ^^


----------



## Rexo (17. September 2008)

Hab bis zum geht nicht mehr Gegoogelt.

edit:aus meinem familieren umkreis kennt kein schwein den film weil der glaube ich nur in deutschland erschienen ist oder?
[attachment=4871lair_witch_pro.jpg]
Der film da gehohrt zu meinen Favoriten in meiner DvD sammlung


----------



## Kaaper (17. September 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> oder google... ja toll aber wer soll denn auf sowas kommen das kennt doch echt keine sau ^^



man weiß ja nie ^^

Edit zum Bild

hm irgendwie kommt mir der Typ bekannt vor


----------



## Retow (17. September 2008)

Ich _rate_ dann mal... Blair Witch Projekt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenns richtig is FFA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Mike


----------



## Rexo (17. September 2008)

ich wusste das irgent einer das versucht ^^^
also mit hilfe der antwort funktion an den namen zu kommen hab ihn absichtlich so genand ^^ mogler


----------



## Retow (17. September 2008)

Ich bin auf Grafik speichern gegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  man muss alles mal versucht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab doch gesagt ich _rate_ mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Mike  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. September 2008)

Boogeyman - Der Schwarze Mann?


mfg Gabriel


----------



## Rexo (17. September 2008)

Jnein

Is teil 2 lauf imdb soll 2009 teil 3 kommen


----------



## picollo0071 (17. September 2008)

o0 ich wusste nicht mal dass es dazu ienen 2. Teil gibt xD

dann poste mal n neues Bild das ich erraten kann^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Rexo (17. September 2008)

ne du hast geraten udn richtig is an dier du mist pic rein stellen


----------



## picollo0071 (17. September 2008)

K^^
dann Kommt gleich ein neues. Ich hoff ich hab was schweres *hrhr*


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Hier das Bild. Dann mal fröhliches raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (17. September 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Vidocq" mit Gerard Depardieu von "Catwoman"-Versenker Pitof?


----------



## picollo0071 (17. September 2008)

Jo -.-
Dabei hab ihc mir extra ein Bild gesucht, wo es nicht so offensichtlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Gabriel


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2008)

"welcher film bin ich" mit bimmbamm zu spielen ist wie russisches roulette mit ner ak, man kann net gewinnen >.<


----------



## Rexo (17. September 2008)

stimmt


----------



## BimmBamm (17. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> "welcher film bin ich" mit bimmbamm zu spielen ist wie russisches roulette mit ner ak, man kann net gewinnen >.<



Sooo schlimm bin ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

So, was neues - ist recht bekannt (wer den nicht kennt, hat echt was verpasst):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade das letzte Bild sollte es recht einfach machen.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. September 2008)

Normalerweise löse ich ja nicht auf wenn ich den Film ergoogelt habe, aber diesmal war es schon zu einfach^^

Das ist Quiet Earth.

Hab übrigens nie auch nur von dem Film gehört, scheint aber wirklich sehenswert zu sein.


----------



## BimmBamm (17. September 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Normalerweise löse ich ja nicht auf wenn ich den Film ergoogelt habe, aber diesmal war es schon zu einfach^^



Cheater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



> Das ist Quiet Earth.



Jupp!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. September 2008)

Und weiter.

[attachment=4874:Joyride.jpg]


----------



## Urengroll (17. September 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> K^^
> dann Kommt gleich ein neues. Ich hoff ich hab was schweres *hrhr*
> 
> 
> ...




man ich war heute so im Dauerstreß, aber das hätte ich auch gewußt..................^^



zum neuen Bild:

Auf dem Highway ist die Hölle los?

oder es ist Convoy mit Rubber Duck.............^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> zum neuen Bild:
> 
> Auf dem Highway ist die Hölle los?
> 
> oder es ist Convoy mit Rubber Duck.............^^



Nope.

Der Pick-up in der Mitte wird von den drei anderen Fahrzeugen verfolgt und man Ende kommt es zum Showdown zwischen ihm und dem Laster, bzw zwischen deren Fahrern. Auf einer Brücke.
Der Film ist aus der zweiten Hälfte der 90er.

Das sollte erstmal reichen.


----------



## Kaaper (18. September 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Und weiter.
> 
> [attachment=4874:Joyride.jpg]



Joyride?


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2008)

Breakdown


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. September 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Breakdown



Korrekt.


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2008)

wo wir gerade bei Brücken-Showdown waren...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furiel (18. September 2008)

Tödliche Weihnachten

: ) FFA


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

falls das oben richtig war hier mein film vorschlag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ma schaun ob das wer herausfindet


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. September 2008)

Devilman?

Edit: Falls richtig ffa.


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2008)

Tödliche Weihnachten ist richtig und das Folgebild sieht Devilman sehr ähnlich,wie ich eben auf google gesehen habe...


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2008)

[attachment=4884ild_1.jpg]


----------



## Urengroll (18. September 2008)

Face Off?


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2008)

richtig-.-

das wahr zu leicht


----------



## Urengroll (18. September 2008)

achja ffa....................^^


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2008)

ok,mach ich weiter:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (18. September 2008)

jetzt hätte ich doch fast Star Trek geschrieben aber der Hintergrund passt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2008)

jo,sieht aus wie ein Klingone...ist aber kein Trekki Film


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

jo war devilman.... muss ich mir dann ma noch was schwereres suchen^^


----------



## BimmBamm (18. September 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ok,mach ich weiter:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wächter der Nacht. ffa.


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2008)

aha,Bimbam ist dabei,dann wirds jetzt schwieriger...gehen wir in der Zeit etwas zurück...kommt aber jetzt nicht mit Herr der Ringe...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. September 2008)

Hmm, Bei "Zurück in der Zeit" und "Herr der Ringe" sowie dem Bild musste ich zuerst an "Legend" denken. Mit dem Typ mit den größten Hörnern aller Zeiten.


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hmm, Bei "Zurück in der Zeit" und "Herr der Ringe" sowie dem Bild musste ich zuerst an "Legend" denken. Mit dem Typ mit den größten Hörnern aller Zeiten.


sauber Thorrak,richtig...Legend stimmt,aber die grössten Hörner hat der eine Teufel aus dem Spiel Dungeon Keeper


----------



## Qonix (18. September 2008)

Da ich auch mal wieder was zur Hand habe poste ich einfach mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. September 2008)

Mist, jetzt hast den den minutiös vorbereiteten Post vermasselt. Immer diese Schweizer, pff.


----------



## Qonix (18. September 2008)

Sorry, Thorrak darfst deins schon wieder posten.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. September 2008)

Nene, passt schon, machen wir mit deinem weiter.


----------



## Dracun (18. September 2008)

is das *Coyote Ugly*????

erinnert mich nämlich stark an die Szenerie im Cafe^^

Wenn ja dann darf Thorrak sein Bild gerne posten^^


----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Ich will alles
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2008)

Dracun is Coyote Ugly laufen keine Barbies verschnitte rum


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

also coyote isses 100%tig nid ;P

aber was es ist weis ich nid .. barbie und ihre kolegin im reich der dummheit oder so ? XD


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2008)

Der wahr gut xD

edit: whit chicks?


----------



## Qonix (18. September 2008)

Ja ja, flamen aber keine Ahnung haben. 

ES IST Coyote Ugly.

Na dann Thorrak, du bist.


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2008)

nix thorrak dracun hat gelöst

edit:vergisst das hab gerade gelsen was dracun geschrieben hat


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> nix thorrak dracun hat gelöst
> 
> edit:vergisst das hab gerade gelsen was dracun geschrieben hat



du scheinst gerne ma was zu "überlesen"^^


----------



## Dracun (18. September 2008)

Wusst ichs doch aber mich erst anmachen hier^^...THorrak du darfst.. *und wenn bis morgen früh nix drin is *gibst halt en ffa^^


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2008)

versucht das ma zu eraten

[attachment=4891ild_1.jpg]


----------



## Klunker (19. September 2008)

ich dachte thorrak wäre dran Oo da ffa gilt erst ab heute morgen udn du liegst ja wohl weit darunter^^

der typ i anzug schaut aus wie shauns stiefvater^^


----------



## riesentrolli (20. September 2008)

tipps oder auflösen plz


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2008)

Jahr:2002
Land:Luxemburg,Schweiz
Schausspieler( gebe nur 2):Marc Olinger und Thierry van Werveke

das musste eigentlich reichen.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2008)

Le Club des Chômeurs ?


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Immer wenn ich hier reinschaue sind nur irgendwelche unbekannten Scheißfilme am Start.
Ist das Absicht oder guckt die tatsächlich ein Mensch?

Grüße aus Hamburg,
Daniel der Zauberer


----------



## Kaaper (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich hier reinschaue sind nur irgendwelche unbekannten Scheißfilme am Start.
> Ist das Absicht oder guckt die tatsächlich ein Mensch?
> 
> Grüße aus Hamburg,
> Daniel der Zauberer



natürlich guckt die ein mensch sonst werden sie hier nicht verlinkt und gelöst

und das es unbekannte sind ist einfach dafür damit die sachen nicht gleich nach 5 min gelöst wird


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Le Club des Chômeurs ?


 jop du bist dran


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (21. September 2008)

Gomorrha?


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Gomorrha?


nein. aber damit könnte man den inhalt des films wenn man wollte teilweise beschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (21. September 2008)

Also auch ein Mafia-Film?

*grüüübel*


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2008)

ums zu verdeutlichen: ich meinte sodom und gomorrha so als redenwendung.
n mafia film isses net


----------



## mayaku (21. September 2008)

Ach so, denn ich meinte den neuen Film über die Mafia in Neapel:
"Gomorrha – Reise in das Reich der Camorra"

Der Typ sieht so ein bisschen aus, wie einer der Darsteller aus dem Film.


Hmmmm....abe sonst fällt mir nichts ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. September 2008)

hmm ich verrat euch mal von wem der streifen is. es ist: *röm töm* Q. Allan Brocka


----------



## Buffalosoldier (22. September 2008)

Pff... Vllt Eating Out?


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

Tip oder Auflösen bitte..................^^


----------



## BimmBamm (23. September 2008)

Sollen wir jetzt alle Filme des Regisseurs aus der IMDB aufzählen oder willst Du noch zwei Tage mit der Auflösung warten? Das Nischenprodukt kennt keiner, wie es aussieht! Da die zwei in Deutschland erhältlichen Filme bei Pro-Fun verlegt werden, ist es wahrscheinlich ein "schwuler" Film mit sehr geringem Bekanntheitsgrad - ist so, als würde ich meine USA-only-Trashfilme verlinken, die definitiv keiner erraten würde.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

also wenn es nicht einmal bimmbamm kennt wirds wohl entweder eine mehr als unbekannte szene, oder fast komplett unbekannter/nichtbeachteter film sein^^


----------



## BimmBamm (23. September 2008)

Und damit es weiter geht, mache ich das, was ich sonst nie tue: Beide in D erschienen Filme bei "google" eingeben und Picture-Suche starten:

"Boy Culture". 

FFA!!! Und sowas von!

Bimmbamm


----------



## riesentrolli (23. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Sollen wir jetzt alle Filme des Regisseurs aus der IMDB aufzählen oder willst Du noch zwei Tage mit der Auflösung warten? Das Nischenprodukt kennt keiner, wie es aussieht! Da die zwei in Deutschland erhältlichen Filme bei Pro-Fun verlegt werden, ist es wahrscheinlich ein "schwuler" Film mit sehr geringem Bekanntheitsgrad - ist so, als würde ich meine USA-only-Trashfilme verlinken, die definitiv keiner erraten würde.


was will man mehr als einen regisseur von dems nur 2 filme in deutschland gibt? óÒ


----------



## BimmBamm (23. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was will man mehr als einen regisseur von dems nur 2 filme in deutschland gibt? óÒ



Wie soll ich das verstehen? Es gibt übrigens auch Regisseure, deren Filme gar nicht in Deutschland erschienen, dennoch jedoch einem größeren Kreis bekannt sein dürften als der von Dir gesuchte. Und es gibt einen Regisseur, der genau einen Film gemacht hat, der aber hier mit Sicherheit sofort erkannt wird.

Bimmbamm


----------



## riesentrolli (23. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das verstehen? Es gibt übrigens auch Regisseure, deren Filme gar nicht in Deutschland erschienen, dennoch jedoch einem größeren Kreis bekannt sein dürften als der von Dir gesuchte. Und es gibt einen Regisseur, der genau einen Film gemacht hat, der aber hier mit Sicherheit sofort erkannt wird.
> 
> Bimmbamm


wenn ich nach filmen eines regisseurs suche, dann nehme ich mir doch logischweise zu erst die vor, die hier in deutschland erschienen sind, weil ich davon ausgehen kann, dass diese filme am ehesten bekannt sind.
und es gibt mit sicherheit einen regisseur, der dutzende filme gemacht hat aber von dessen werken hier kein einziges erkannt werden würde...


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so dann ratet mal...........^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

starship troopers?


----------



## Todesschleicher (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> starship troopers?


Garantiert...ich kenn den Film nicht mal und weiß das^^


----------



## Dracun (24. September 2008)

Allein schon das Bug Bein in der ecke^^


----------



## Urengroll (24. September 2008)

richtig..............^^


----------



## shadow24 (24. September 2008)

bis sich Grüne Brille meldet hab ich schon mal ein anderes Bild parat:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

Nachts im Museum?


----------



## shadow24 (24. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> Nachts im Museum?


perfekt...wie bist da drauf gekommen?also an die Szene konnte ich mich fast gar net mehr erinnern...


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> perfekt...wie bist da drauf gekommen?also an die Szene konnte ich mich fast gar net mehr erinnern...



die drei alten kamen mir iwie bekannt vor

und dann noch der Hintergrund passte iwie zum Museum

und dann gegoogelt und siehe da es passte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also vorerst ffa ich hab noch nix gefunden


----------



## ego1899 (24. September 2008)

morgen allerseit, dann mach ich ma wieder was :>  mir fällt einfach nix besseres ein ich denk mal das is wieder zu einfach... naja ich versuchs ma...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. September 2008)

Super easy Equilibrium Genialer Film mit Christian Bale


Aja FFA


----------



## ego1899 (24. September 2008)

hm ja schade aber dacht ich mir das das wohl jeder gleich erkennt ^^


----------



## Kuya (24. September 2008)

Also dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (24. September 2008)

Kuya schrieb:


> Also dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"The Crow". ffa!


----------



## Urengroll (24. September 2008)

och manno!


----------



## Kuya (24. September 2008)

Jetzt wirds etwas schwerer... ;D


----------



## Urengroll (24. September 2008)

Twelve Monkeys


----------



## Kuya (24. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Twelve Monkeys



Hehe... leider Nein... ;D

Braucht ihr paar Tipp's?
Also der Film ist "Mitte der 90er" entstanden.

hier ein weiterer Screen vom selben Film.


----------



## shadow24 (25. September 2008)

Death machine?


----------



## Qonix (25. September 2008)

Ach jetzt weiss ichs, das ist dieser Film mit dem Typen der sich rächen will für, irgend was und so einen hochentwickelten Killerroboter in der Form einen Hundes auf die chefs der Firma los lässt. Also am Schluss schaffen es die anderen ja das Vieh und den Typen in einen Raum ein zu sprerren wo der Typ dann von seiner Erfindung gekillt wird.

Der Titel von shadow könnte dazu passen.


----------



## shadow24 (25. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach jetzt weiss ichs, das ist dieser Film mit dem Typen der sich rächen will für, irgend was und so einen hochentwickelten Killerroboter in der Form einen Hundes auf die chefs der Firma los lässt. Also am Schluss schaffen es die anderen ja das Vieh und den Typen in einen Raum ein zu sprerren wo der Typ dann von seiner Erfindung gekillt wird.
> 
> Der Titel von shadow könnte dazu passen.


also die Story ist ein bissel anders...geht um Ökoterroristen die den Chef einer Forschungsabteilung kidnappen,der gerade fürs Militär ein Kampfroboter entwickelt hat,der unter anderem die Pheromone der Gegner,also die "Angst", riecht und diese Maschine wird frei gelassen und streift jetzt durch die Firma und macht Jagd auf die Menschen...aber der Entwickler und seine Maschine sterben zum Schluss gemeinsam.das stimmt
ob das allerdings der gesuchte Film ist,ist nach wie vor unklar...


----------



## Qonix (25. September 2008)

Doch das erkennt man am 2ten Bild. Das Vieh beisst ihn da gerade. Aber ist auch schon Jahre her das ich den Film gesehen habe.


----------



## shadow24 (25. September 2008)

aber da gabs doch noch son Horrror mit son Robot-Dinosausrier oder???sowas wir Carnosaurus oder so....daran erinnert mich das Maul viel mehr....
und wer ist der Typ auf dem ersten Bild?da kann ich mich bei Death Machine nich dran erinnern.hab den damals aber auch nur einmal gesehen und das ist auch schon ein paar Jährchen her...


----------



## picollo0071 (25. September 2008)

Google gibt euch recht.

Wenn ihr Death machine eingebt, ist das 2. bild von hier das erste bild.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (25. September 2008)

na dann such ich jetzt was raus....
Edit:so jetzt hab ich was:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. September 2008)

Welcome to the Jungle

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (25. September 2008)

sry.etwas verspätet aber na klar pico,hast recht.war auch leicht...
du bist dran...


----------



## Qonix (25. September 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aber da gabs doch noch son Horrror mit son Robot-Dinosausrier oder???sowas wir Carnosaurus oder so....daran erinnert mich das Maul viel mehr....
> und wer ist der Typ auf dem ersten Bild?da kann ich mich bei Death Machine nich dran erinnern.hab den damals aber auch nur einmal gesehen und das ist auch schon ein paar Jährchen her...


Kann auch sein das es eher ein Dino war als ein Hund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der erfinder dieser Maschine. Der ist ja bissel verrückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. September 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> sry.etwas verspätet aber na klar pico,hast recht.war auch leicht...
> du bist dran...


Np, ich brauch heut auch ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA, hab ne Schulung, und kann bestenfalls sporadisch reinschauen :S


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Kuya (25. September 2008)

Verdammt, bin etwas zu spät on..
Aber Death Machine ist natürlich richtig.
(Ich wusste es doch, der 2. Screen war zu leicht^^).

Der Typ auf dem 1. Bild ist "Jack Dante" der (Verrückte) Waffendesigner des "Shaank-Rüstungskonzerns".
Das 1. Bild, wo er diese Scherzbrille aufhat, war zu dem Zeitpunkt wo er den Roboter "loslässt".

Es bleibt bei FFA.
(Ich war ja schon 2x dran).


----------



## ego1899 (25. September 2008)

hm schade das ich nich schnell genug war, hätte das mit death machine gewusst :> war zwar gestern bei kuya daheim als er das reingestellt hab aber ich wär auch so drauf gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber is ja zum glück FFA und da ja keinem was einfällt bin ich ma so frei... is einerseits fies, andererseit aber auch wieder zu einfach denke ich... naja wir werden sehen... ;>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (25. September 2008)

Star Trek - Das unendeckte Land.................^^
Müsste der Teil sein, wo Pille und Cpt. Kork auf den Schneeplaneten landen.
Mr.Spock sucht die Bombe, die gelegt worden ist.


ffa, wenn es stümmen sollte!


----------



## Qonix (25. September 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> war zwar gestern bei kuya daheim als er das reingestellt hat


so so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (25. September 2008)

Star Trek ist Falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Gruss von Ego)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (25. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Star Trek - Das unendeckte Land.................^^



Das ist jetzt nicht wirklich Dein Ernst, oder? Das Ding auf dem Bild dürfte so weit von "Star Trek" entfernt sein wie der 1,99-Aldi-Wein von einer französischen Spitzensorte! 

Stanley Kubricks überragender "2001" müsste es sein! ffa.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Kuya (25. September 2008)

Stanley Kubricks überragender "2001" ist richtig!


----------



## Urengroll (25. September 2008)

war mir auch nicht zu 100% sicher. aber es gibt
 in meinem genannten film ein ähnliches bild.jedenfalls in meiner erinnerung.
2001 kenne ich gar nicht,der regisseur hingegen schon.
außerdem habe ich mich vertutet................


----------



## Stupido (25. September 2008)

lowl....
Meiner meinung nach selbst für gott und die welt sinnloser thread


----------



## Kuya (25. September 2008)

Sinnloser Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also dann gehts mal weiter:


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

V for vendetta?


----------



## BimmBamm (25. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> 2001 kenne ich gar nicht



Argh! *schaumvormmund*

Die da kaufen:

http://www.amazon.de/2001-Odyssee-Weltraum...6069&sr=8-1

Im Bekanntenkreis denjenigen mit dem größten Bildschirm nebst Tonanlage auswählen, viel Zeit nehmen, Raum abdunkeln, Anlage aufdrehen, mit offenem Mund diese Bilderpracht geniessen! Sofort! Ab mit Dir!

Wenn Du das Ende des Films nicht begreifst: Macht nix, geht bis auf irgendwelche Besserwisser jedem anderen Betrachter genauso!

Das Ding ist aber nix für Geduldlose. Das erste Wort im Film wird erst nach fast 30 Minuten gesprochen; der Rest der Handlung entfaltet sich langsam. Dafür dürfte es der realistischste SF-Streifen sein, der jemals gedreht wurde (nix mit Geräuschen im Weltall z. B.).

Bimmbamm


----------



## Kuya (25. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> V for vendetta?



Ach verdammt, hab extra kein Foto von "Ihm" genommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also dann, auf ein neues:


----------



## Urengroll (25. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Argh! *schaumvormmund*
> 
> Die da kaufen:
> 
> ...




Vielen dank für die guten Tips. Leider bin ich jemand, der keine Filme(auch keine Bücher) kauft, da ich Filme meist nur einmal gucke und gut ist.
Auch hier bestätigen wieder Ausnahmen die Regel.
Wenn du schon sagst, dass das 1. Wort nach 30 min. gesprochen wird, ist es denke ich nichts für mich, obwohl ich doch ein großer kleiner SiFi-Fan bin.
Hier ist auch eine große Ausnahme, den ich kaufe mir jede Woche SiFi-Romne.


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ach verdammt, hab extra kein Foto von "Ihm" genommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Taxi 2?

verdammt ich schwanke zwischen Taxi 3 und 2 ^^

ok Taxi 3 müsste es sein


----------



## Kuya (25. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> Taxi 2?
> 
> verdammt ich schwanke zwischen Taxi 3 und 2 ^^



Verdammt²... (sogar der richtige Teil, nämlich der 3.)!!!

Ich geb mich für Heute geschlagen... FFA für den der sich traut..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

Kuya schrieb:


> Verdammt²... (sogar der richtige Teil, nämlich der 3.)!!!
> 
> Ich geb mich für Heute geschlagen... FFA für den der sich traut..
> 
> ...



die szene ist auch sehr geil ^^

er stellt sich so auf die straße um ein Auto anzuhalten und wird gnadenlos überfahren ^^

und seine Kollege sagt zu ihrem Chef "Naja als Schwarzer Polizist in Marseille."

wo in den Filmen sowieso viel über Rechtsradikale Franzosen hergezogen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (25. September 2008)

Monsterfilmfreaks vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe diesen Film - und das nicht nur, weil er ein direkter Vorfahre des "King of Monsters" war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Urengroll (25. September 2008)

The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms.
Panik in New York.

ffa


----------



## BimmBamm (25. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms.
> Panik in New York.



Jupp - heute als hervorragende DVD unter dem Titel "Dinosaurier in New York" erhältlich. Der kleine Kerl randaliert schon recht beeindruckend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Kuya (25. September 2008)

Auf ein neues:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

superman returns?


----------



## Urengroll (25. September 2008)

superhero movie?


----------



## Kuya (25. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja, wegen mir.

ALso jetzt mal ernsthaft:


----------



## BimmBamm (25. September 2008)

Kuya schrieb:


> ALso jetzt mal ernsthaft:



Den hatten wir doch letztens erst: "Zatoichi" von und mit Takeshi Kitano. ffa.


----------



## Rexo (26. September 2008)

[attachment=5028ild_1.jpg]


----------



## Furiel (26. September 2008)

Final Destination 2

FFA : D


----------



## shadow24 (26. September 2008)

jo,stimmt,ist final destination 2
hier das neue:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

argh mir kommt die szene sowas von bekannt vor aber ich komm nicht drauf


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

Speed?


----------



## shadow24 (26. September 2008)

richtig Kaaper,klasse...Speed ist richtig...
du bist dran


----------



## shadow24 (26. September 2008)

jetzt musste ich einfach noch ein post machen,denn ich fand das so extrem selten,das zwei mit fast identischer Anzahl an Beiträgen im selben thread zugange sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

du willst dich nur nicht einholen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also erstmal ffa


----------



## Qonix (26. September 2008)

So jetzt bin ich mal bissel fies. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. September 2008)

Shaft vor seiner Diät?


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

der rechte sieht fast so aus wie der schauspieler der mal bei der serie Sliders mitgespielt hat


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> der rechte sieht fast so aus wie der schauspieler der mal bei der serie Sliders mitgespielt hat



Oder wie Lando Calrissian aka Billy Dee Williams.
Aber da passen die Filme nicht, jedenfalls noch nicht...


----------



## Qonix (26. September 2008)

ka wer das sein soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Shaft ist es nicht


Das sind nur ein paar Nebencharakter. Glaub die kommen höchstens 1 Minute vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

na klasse dann kann das ja ewig dauern xD

an die szene muss man sich ja dann sehr gut erinnern


----------



## Qonix (26. September 2008)

Eigentlich ist eine sehr entscheidende Szene. 

Ich werd bald mal noch ein Bild reinstellen.


----------



## Qonix (26. September 2008)

OK, hier noch ein Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

ok hab hier steig ich aus sagt mir überhaupt nix


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. September 2008)

Ghost - Nachricht von Sam.

FFA.


----------



## Qonix (26. September 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ghost - Nachricht von Sam.


Jawohl

Das erste Bild ist dort wo gerade überfahren wurde.

tante edit meint es sei jetzt FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (26. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Renaissance" - übrigens ein verdammt guter Streifen! Bilder kommen gleich!


----------



## Urengroll (26. September 2008)

Schnell ich muss raten...............^^


----------



## riesentrolli (26. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> "Renaissance" - übrigens ein verdammt guter Streifen! Bilder kommen gleich!


recht hatter. sogar mit der wertung des films 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (26. September 2008)

Monster-Wochen bei McBimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:

"Ich geh' dann mal!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weniger bekannte Nebenwirkungen von Botox-Spritzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Wenn ich groß bin, spiel ich "Dirty Harry":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal was einfaches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Qonix (26. September 2008)

Du immer und deine schwarz / weiss Schinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hab keinen Schimmer, da ich so alte Filme nicht schaue.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. September 2008)

jack arnold's tarantula?


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

oO gehört das alles zu einem Film?

sieht ja bald nach, zu insekten mutierende menschen aus, die dann von der Luftwaffe vernichtet werden sollen ^^


----------



## BimmBamm (26. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jack arnold's tarantula?



Aber sicher doch - und der Typ im letzten Bild ist tatsächlich Clint Eastwood in einer seiner ersten Rollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bimmbamm


----------



## riesentrolli (26. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch - und der Typ im letzten Bild ist tatsächlich Clint Eastwood in einer seiner ersten Rollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


diese jack anrold sachen sollen ja unheimlich unterhaltsam sein. leider hab ich bis jetz nur davon gehört und noch nichts gesehn.

FFA


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

[attachment=5030:west_05.jpg]

dann mach ich mal


----------



## Urengroll (26. September 2008)

Der Schatz im Silbersee?


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (26. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Der Schatz im Silbersee?



Ich tippe eher auf eine "Der letzte Mohikaner"-Verfilmung.


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich tippe eher auf eine "Der letzte Mohikaner"-Verfilmung.



nein

als kleiner tip

der Name der Hauptperson ist etwas ungewöhnlich und die bedeutung endet mit "... Schlange"

aber ich freu mich das bimm bamm auch erstmal etwas überlegen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (26. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> nein



Aber fast - sollte zu den "Deerhunter/Lederstrumpf"-Filmen nach den Romanen von J. F. Cooper passen (Defa-Studios) - Gojko Mitic (sp?) müßte der Kerl ganz links sein. Der verdammte Name fällt mir aber nicht ein.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Aber fast - sollte zu den "Deerhunter/Lederstrumpf"-Filmen nach den Romanen von J. F. Cooper passen (Defa-Studios) - Gojko Mitic (sp?) müßte der Kerl ganz links sein. Der verdammte Name fällt mir aber nicht ein.
> 
> Bimmbamm



ohja verdammt dicht dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (26. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> ohja verdammt dicht dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Imdb weiß es - "Chingachgook, die große Schlange".


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Die Imdb weiß es - "Chingachgook, die große Schlange".



richtig!

du darfst


----------



## BimmBamm (26. September 2008)

Das nächste "Monster", das im Film jedoch nur eine Nebenrolle hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bimmbamm, der auch so einen Wasserball mit Krallenfüßen als Haustier haben will


----------



## Death_Master (26. September 2008)

Gremlins II – Die Rückkehr der kleinen Monster


----------



## BimmBamm (26. September 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Gremlins II – Die Rückkehr der kleinen Monster



Nope - der gesuchte Streifen ist 16 Jahre älter. Ist übrigens das Erstlingswerk eines einflußreichen Horror-Regisseurs; das Ding ist einer der wenigen "Kult-Filme", die diesen Namen auch verdient haben.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. September 2008)

Dark Star.
Das Vieh ist glaube ich das erste "Alien" der Filmgeschichte.


----------



## BimmBamm (26. September 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Dark Star.



Jupp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



> Das Vieh ist glaube ich das erste "Alien" der Filmgeschichte.



Nö, böse Viecher aus dem Weltraum gibt es schon ziemlich lange. Für "Dark Star" hat jedoch Dan O'Bannon (Drehbuchautor von "Alien") mit am Script gewerkelt und obendrein noch mitgespielt. Und der arme kleine Wasserball hat einen der lustigsten Abgänge der gesamten Filmgeschichte.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Nö, böse Viecher aus dem Weltraum gibt es schon ziemlich lange. Für "Dark Star" hat jedoch Dan O'Bannon (Drehbuchautor von "Alien") mit am Script gewerkelt und obendrein noch mitgespielt. Und der arme kleine Wasserball hat einen der lustigsten Abgänge der gesamten Filmgeschichte.
> 
> Bimmbamm



Ja, türlich gab es schon vorher Ausserirdische, aber hab mal irgendwo gehört dass in diesem Film zum ersten Mal das Wort "Alien" benutzt wurde.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. September 2008)

Hmm, ich finde grade keine guten Bilder/Filme.

Deswegen gebe ich ffa.


----------



## BimmBamm (26. September 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ja, türlich gab es schon vorher Ausserirdische, aber hab mal irgendwo gehört dass in diesem Film zum ersten Mal das Wort "Alien" benutzt wurde.



Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß in "It! The Terror from beyond Space" (1958) bereits das Viech als "Alien" betitelt wurde. Dan O'Bannon gibt ja auch bereitwillig zu, daß die "Alien"-Szenen aus "Dark Star" in Verbindung mit "It!" und Bavas leider viel zu wenig bekanntem "Planet der Vampire" das Drehbuch für "Alien" ergab. 

Nächstes "Monster":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bimmbamm


----------



## picollo0071 (26. September 2008)

Den hatten wir schon mal....
Den Film hat irgendwer gedreht, bei dem es vom Stil abweicht wenn ich recht erinnere. 
Da war irgendwas mit dem Lastwagen, der städig am Highway sein unwesen treibt oder so irgendwie... (hab ihn nie gesehen, und die beschreibungen schon wieder vergesen :S)


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Duell müsste der Film heißen oder? (Steven Spielberg)
sollte ich recht haben: FFA


----------



## BimmBamm (26. September 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Den Film hat irgendwer gedreht, bei dem es vom Stil abweicht wenn ich recht erinnere.



War ursprünglich für's Fernsehen gedreht, erlebte aufgrund der erstaunlichen Qualität dann doch einen erfolgreichen Kinoeinsatz. Leider gibt es auf DVD nur die Kinoversion, die mit unnötigen Szenen verlängert wurde.



> Da war irgendwas mit dem Lastwagen, der städig am Highway sein unwesen treibt oder so irgendwie... (hab ihn nie gesehen, und die beschreibungen schon wieder vergesen :S)



Der ganze Inhalt des Streifens ist, daß ein Lastwagen einen Vertreter in seinem PKW über den Highway verfolgt. Minimalistisches Prinzip; hochspannend inszeniert. "Der weiße Hai", Spielbergs späterer Welterfolg, ist im Grunde die gleiche Geschichte mit mehr Handlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



> //EDIT: Duell müsste der Film heißen oder? (Steven Spielberg)



Jupp, ist richtig.

Bimmbamm


----------



## mccord (26. September 2008)

da mach ich mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (26. September 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> da mach ich mal weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist ja richtig fies! Das würde nicht mal ich aus der Kiste kramen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Urengroll (26. September 2008)

Wenn ich mal erkennen würde, was es dort zu erkennen gibt, dann würde ich ja mal einen Tip ablasen. Aber da bei mir Namen nur Schall und Rauch sind lass ich es lieber.........................^^


----------



## BimmBamm (26. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal erkennen würde, was es dort zu erkennen gibt, dann würde ich ja mal einen Tip ablasen. Aber da bei mir Namen nur Schall und Rauch sind lass ich es lieber.........................^^



Das ist eine der fiesesten Mediensatiren aller Zeiten: Ein Nachrichtensprecher wird abgesägt und kündigt in der vorletzten Sendung seinen Selbstmord vor laufender Kamera an. Die daraus resultierenden Einschaltquoten führen dazu, daß der Kerl ein Superstar mit eigener Sendung wird, in der er manische Vorträge gegen die Medien etc. hält (außerdem fällt er nach seinen Darbietungen bewußtlos um). 

Bimmbamm


----------



## mccord (26. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal erkennen würde, was es dort zu erkennen gibt, dann würde ich ja mal einen Tip ablasen. Aber da bei mir Namen nur Schall und Rauch sind lass ich es lieber.........................^^


sorry bild ist etwas klein geraten.

paar tips:
das ist peter finch
faye dunaway spielt auch mit
der film stammt aus den 70ern

mit ein bischen imdb-fu dürftes jetzt zu lösen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (26. September 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> sorry bild ist etwas klein geraten.
> 
> paar tips:
> das ist peter finch
> ...




Wäre ich Zuhause, würde ich ich ja nach Googeln aber so sagt mir der film berhut nicht.
Bild ist auch groß genug, also keine Panik...................^^


----------



## mccord (26. September 2008)

ich lös mal auf (bimmbamm wusste es ja eh schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) damit's weiter geht
network

ffa


----------



## Urengroll (26. September 2008)

So lange musste ich nach diesem Film suchen, da ja bei mir Namen...................sind. Hat lange gedauert, bis ich wieder wußte, was ich suchen musste.
Der Film musste ich mir unter Gruppenzwang anschauen und das muss man auch, sonst versteht man die Handlung und den Schluss nämlich nicht.
Ich war sehr erstaunt über diesen Film, weil ich mir sonst so ein Genre nicht anschaue. Gerade die Mach-Art gefiel mir sehr, weil sie mich an meine Romane erinnert, die in einem ähnlichen Stil geschrieben sind. Es sind/waren auch keine Bekannten Schauspieler da, die ich auf anhieb erkenne. Noch nichtmal irgend welche bekannten Schauspieler aus irgend welchen Serien. Wenn ich den Regisseur nennen würde, wäre es zu einfach.(glaube ich).
Der Film Stammt aus dem gleichen Jahr,wie Lord of War.......................^^

Na dann ran an den Schinken.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. September 2008)

Hmm ... Das Bild sagt mir was ... Bzw der Schauspieler ... *grübel*


----------



## BimmBamm (26. September 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hmm ... Das Bild sagt mir was ... Bzw der Schauspieler ... *grübel*



Das ist Don Cheadle. Der Regisseur des gesuchten Filmes ist ansonsten ein vielbeschäftigter Drehbuchautor (z. B. für Clint Eastwoods "Million Dollar Baby"). Das Ding hat drei Oscars gewonnen ("Bester Film", "Bestes Drehbuch").

Bimmbamm


----------



## Urengroll (26. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das ist Don Cheadle. Der Regisseur des gesuchten Filmes ist ansonsten ein vielbeschäftigter Drehbuchautor (z. B. für Clint Eastwoods "Million Dollar Baby"). Das Ding hat drei Oscars gewonnen ("Bester Film", "Bestes Drehbuch").
> 
> Bimmbamm




Dann löse doch bitte auf......................^^


----------



## Death_Master (26. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das ist Don Cheadle. Der Regisseur des gesuchten Filmes ist ansonsten ein vielbeschäftigter Drehbuchautor (z. B. für Clint Eastwoods "Million Dollar Baby"). Das Ding hat drei Oscars gewonnen ("Bester Film", "Bestes Drehbuch").
> 
> Bimmbamm



Traffic

Edit: Macht des Kartells 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (26. September 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Traffic




Nein


----------



## Urengroll (26. September 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Traffic
> 
> Edit: Macht des Kartells
> 
> ...




Nein


----------



## Death_Master (26. September 2008)

LA Crash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (26. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Dann löse doch bitte auf......................^^



Nur, weil Du so freundlich fragst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: "Crash" (bei uns "L. A. Crash") von Paul Haggis - eindringlicher Episodenfilm über den ganz normalen Rassenhasswahnsinn.


----------



## Astrad (26. September 2008)

Biste dir da ganz sicher das  der aus dem gleichen Jahr wie Lord of War ist?


----------



## Urengroll (26. September 2008)

L.A. Crash ist korrekt!

@Astrad

Sicher bin ich mir nicht aber unter 2005 habe ich den Film gefunden, den ich selber erst suchen musste..............^^


----------



## BimmBamm (27. September 2008)

Ich freu mir gerade ein Loch in den Bauch, denn endlich konnte ich mal wieder einen Streifen sehen, der mich in meiner Kindheit mit Sicherheit traumatisiert hat (und später, weil ich keine einzige Kopie davon finden konnte).
Das da unten ist kein ernsthaftes Filmraterespiel, sondern lediglich Angeberei. Den Film gibt es nicht auf DVD (nirgendwo); lediglich "ältere" Semester dürften den im Fernsehen in den frühen '80ern auf den 3. Programmen erspäht haben (ok, die blöden Bonzen, die sich Premiere leisten können, kamen auch in letzter Zeit auf ihre Kosten):

Zuviel Sonnenlicht schadet der Haut - und den Haaren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind Christopher Lee und Peter Cushing in einem Film von Terence Fischer (hatten wir ja seit "Dracula" und "Frankenstein" und etlichen anderen Streifen nicht mehr). Wahrscheinlich unterhalten sie sich gerade darüber, wer der heute populärere Horror-Star ist (der eine kann "Star Wars (Das Original - "Grand Moff Tarkin")" vorweisen; der andere "Herr der Ringe ("I'm so white I just wet me - Saruman")" und "Star Wars (Der nachgemachte Mist - "Count Dooku". Hey, der ganze Müll unter Jess Franco war nur ein Ausrutscher - und das gleich 5 Male[1]!)". Nunja, Cushing ist immerhin mittlerweile viel toter als Lee - und hat nie unter dem Mega-Trash-Macher Franco gedient:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glücklicherweise ist das nur eine Reflektion im Brunnen. Leider ließ die tatsächliche Abbildung des Monsters den Zuschauer nicht zu Stein erstarren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tip-Zusammenfassung: "Hammer"-Studios[2]; Terence Fisher führte Regie; Peter Cushing und Christopher Lee spielten mit. Das Ganze fand 1964 statt und ist bis heute nicht auf DVD erhältlich - besonders ärgerlich, weil die hier abgebildete amerikanische TV-Ausstrahlung zwar nicht das richtige Bildformat hat, aber ansonsten keine altersbedingten Kratzer oder sonstige Einschränkungen aufweist. Warum restauriert man so ein Ding, um es dann den Fans vorzuenthalten?

Bimmbamm, der mit dieser Lieferung noch zwei weitere Kindheitstraumata aufarbeiten muß und diese mit Sicherheit posten wird - und ich hab das Ding und ihr ni-hicht *sing*! Wenn ihr schon die Lösung präsentiert, gebt doch bitte den deutschen Titel dazu (der ist so schön malerisch)!

[1] Wen es interessiert: Lee und Franco (bäh!) haben folgende Filme gemacht: "Die Folterkammer des Fu Man Chu" ('69); "Vampir" ('70); "Eugenie [Mega-Sleaze - A. d. V.]" ('70); "Nachts, wenn Dracula erwacht [trotz herber Ausfälle neben "Jack the Ripper" - den eh Kinski gedreht hat - und "Faceless" Francos bester Film; A. d. V.]" ('70); "Blood of Fu Man Chu" ('68) sowie "Der Hexentöter von Blackmoor" ('70). Selbst Vincent Price ist nicht in diese Abgründe geklettert. 

[2] "Hammer" ist nicht als Ausdruck für besonders tolle Eigenschaften des Films gemeint, sondern die Studios hießen tatsächlich so. Nach der Neuauflage mit "Curse of Frankenstein" (1957) und "Horror of Dracula" (1958) - beides mit Cushing und Lee unter der Leitung von Fisher - beherrschte diese britische Produktionsfirma den europäischen Horrormarkt bis in die '70er, bis "realer" Horror wie die bereits 1960 von Hitchcock und Powell eingeführten "Serial-Killer" die filmischen "Gothic"-Gestalten ablösten. Eine kleine Auswahl der Filme bietet die "Anolis-Hammer-Edition" http://www.anolis-film.de/tab_dvdsub.php?ID=Hammer%20Edition - neben der absolut superben "Quatermass"-Reihe ("Schock"; "Feinde aus dem Nichts"; "Das grüne Blut der Dämonen") gibt es hier Schwert-und-Degen-Trash, Fantasy und Horror-Urgesteine mit weitreichendem Einfluß.


----------



## Urengroll (27. September 2008)

Dracula braucht frisches Blut?

wenn es stümmt dann ffa.


----------



## BimmBamm (27. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Dracula braucht frisches Blut?



Nope - Dracula wäre mit Steinjungfrauen nicht gerade gut bedient!

€dit:

Terence Fisher hat 1964 genau einen Film gedreht; und der hieß "The Gorgon". Der wunderbare deutsche Titel lautete "Die brennenden Augen von Schloß Bartimore". 

Der kam bei seiner Austrahlung (irgendwann in den '80ern) mitten in der Woche im WDR - durfte ich natürlich nicht sehen, weil zu jung und am nächsten Tag Schule. Also habe ich mich in den Flur bis zum Eingang des Wohnzimmers geschlichen, um dieses Ding zu sehen. Leider wurde ich mitten im Film ertappt, weil Mutter sich was zu trinken holen wollte - sie erwischte ihren Sprößling fingernägelkauend mit Dauergänsehaut ob des dargebotenen Geschehens an der Schwelle zum Fernsehzimmer. Den Rest des Streifens habe ich dann erstmals gestern nacht gesehen - mehr als 20 Jahre später. Wie alle Hammer-Filme ist das Ding nicht wirklich gruselig (außer, man ist 12). Von der Figurenkonstellation inkl. des deprimierenden Endes ist er dennoch auch heute noch sehr interessant. 
Ich harre einer DVD-Veröffentlichung im richtigen Bildformat! ffa!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Urengroll (27. September 2008)

Dann irgendetwas mit Medusa..................^^
May &#8211; gar &#8211; ah 







Die brennenden Augen von Schloss Bartimore


FFA!


----------



## spectrumizer (27. September 2008)

Ja, die damaligen "Dracula"-Klassiker mit Christopher Lee waren einfach nur genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber danke, den Film kannte ich noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *auf die Suche mach*


----------



## Qonix (29. September 2008)

hat irgend wer was?


----------



## Urengroll (29. September 2008)

sry im moment auf arbeit................^^


----------



## ego1899 (29. September 2008)

ok dann erbarme ich mich mal wieder...

ich versuche eigentlich immer etwas zu machen was nich soooo übertrieben schwer is aber wenn so jemand wie der bimmbamm hier rumgeistert is es ja echt schon notwendig...

also is schon bewundernswert und erstaunlich muss ich schon sagen... aber man kann wenigstens sagen das du geschmack hast ^^  

naja ehrlich gesagt glaube ich das du es mit dem nächsten meiner filme wohl auch nich sehr schwer haben wirst, aber hoffe das es wenigstens die anderen, normalsterblichen filmekenner unter uns wenigstens ne kleine weile beschäftigt...

einer meiner lieblinge... schon relativ alt aber einfach herrlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn tipps benötigt werden müsst ihr es sagen, oder einfach bimmbamm fragen...

(ui das hat sich sogar gereimt ^^ )


----------



## Lenkradrogue (29. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

irgendwas mit canibal....! ziemlich der metzel film wenn ich mich net täusche^^


----------



## Minati (29. September 2008)

Irgendwie dachte ich, dass der Film "Der Schrecken der Medusa" zu BimmBamm gehört. 
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## ego1899 (29. September 2008)

nee das is von medusa gaaanz weit entfernt... ^^
und lenkradrouge duliegst auch falsch... alsois kein kannibalenfilm, is überhaupt kein splatterfilm...

also mich wunderts das bimmbamm sich noch nich zu wort gemeldet hab... enweder hat er es noch nich gesehen oder ich hab vielleicht wirklich mal was gefunden was er nich (auf anhieb) erkennt... is das denn die möglichkeit? :->

ich häng nochn screen dran...
und als tipp... war damals eine hauptsächlich französische produktion der frühen 80er jahre... das muss aber reichen jetzt ^^


----------



## Urengroll (29. September 2008)

In einem Land vor unserer Zeit?

in Quaterman kommen keine Steinzeit Leute vor!


----------



## ego1899 (29. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> In einem Land vor unserer Zeit?
> 
> in Quaterman kommen keine Steinzeit Leute vor!



nööö... beides falsch :>   aber steinzeit is schon richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (29. September 2008)

ich meine das ist dieser lustige steinzeitfilm, komme aber nicht aquf den namen.....................^^
(hat mel brooks aUCH SO ETWAS GEMACHT?)


----------



## ego1899 (29. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich meine das ist dieser lustige steinzeitfilm, komme aber nicht aquf den namen.....................^^
> (hat mel brooks aUCH SO ETWAS GEMACHT?)



also n lustiger steinzeitfilm isses, aber nich unbedingt freiwillig komisch... also keine komödie sondern schon ein ernster film...
(und ganz bestimmt nich von mel brooks ^^)

würd ja auflösen aber bin sicher einer peilts noch

/edit:

naja lassen wir es... titel des films is "am anfang war das feuer"...

ein klassiker eigentlich... in dem film wird eigentlich gar nich gesprochen und handelt von einem stamm steinzeit menschen die versuchen sich das feuer eines anderen stammes zu "holen"...

kann ich nur empfhlen is echt hammer geil ^^

nach den dingern die bimmbamm hier immer bringt dacht ich das wär ein klacks für euch... naja schade...
hätts noch länger offen gelassen aber muss bald off dann wär das doof...

also ffa...


----------



## BimmBamm (29. September 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> also mich wunderts das bimmbamm sich noch nich zu wort gemeldet hab... enweder hat er es noch nich gesehen oder ich hab vielleicht wirklich mal was gefunden was er nich (auf anhieb) erkennt... is das denn die möglichkeit? :->



Manchmal kommt mir die Arbeit dazwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das dürfte Annauds "Am Anfang war das Feuer" sein. Bild kommt noch.

€dit: Ups, zu spät.

Was kommt dabei 'raus, wenn mein Lieblings-Fotograf/Videoclip-Filmer sich für seinen ersten "richtigen" Film ausgerechnet ein Biopic des Sängers meiner Lieblingsband vornimmt? Der Film des Jahres 2008:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Love will tear us apart":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Völlige Verausgabung live:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Ende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tip: 



Spoiler



Herbert Grönemeyer, seit Jahren mit dem Regisseur befreundet, übernahm einen Teil der Finanzierung und spielte sogar in einer kleinen Nebenrolle mit.



Bimmbamm


----------



## Kaaper (29. September 2008)

Control?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control_(2007)


----------



## BimmBamm (29. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> Control?



Jipp (Trailer: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9JqXTARrTI )

€dit: Szenen aus dem Film:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TC0Y3kBPJxI
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=smP3AikAuM4

Zum Vergleich:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=QVc29bYIvCM

Als Musikbeispiel:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yyYK5fqfRI4

Gleichzeitig mit "Control" entstand eine Doku von Grant Gee, in der viele der Freunde und Bekannten von Ian Curtis erstmals über die Ereignisse berichten - simpler Titel "Joy Division".

Bimmbamm


----------



## Kaaper (29. September 2008)

ok dann ffa

hab im mom nix


----------



## BimmBamm (30. September 2008)

@Minati: Zum "Schrecken der Medusa" komme ich noch später (beeindruckender Film, der nichts mit der "Medusa" an sich zu tun hat). Mal sehen, ob Du den dann errätst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ich bei einem anderen Thread bei den "Criterion"-Editionen bin (und bei meinen Lieblingsfilmen):

Mehrfach ausgezeichneter Film, auch schon ungeschnitten im WDR gelaufen (also kommt mir nicht mit 'nem Ban):

"Ich hasse es, Kinder umzubringen!":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was von der Party übrig blieb:
[edited]

"Der Typ da hat genervt!":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gesuchte Ding ist eine der fiesesten Mockumentaries überhaupt. Wie schon gesagt: Läuft ungekürzt im Free-TV (anerkannte Kunst darf halt auch mal derb splattern); ist darüberhinaus belgischem Ursprungs. In meiner Liste der Filme, die *wirklich beißen*, steht er zusammen mit "Last House on Dead End Street", "Combat Shock" und "Henry" ganz oben!

Tips: 
- Der Originaltitel bedeutet "Es geschieht in Deiner Nachbarschaft". In der deutschen Übersetzung tut eher der Mensch dem Tier Gewalt an.
- "Mockumentary": Der Film ist wie eine Dokumentation gefilmt
- Im Film begleitet eine Crew aus Dokumentarfilmern einen Serienmörder bei der alltäglichen Arbeit

Bimmbamm


----------



## shadow24 (30. September 2008)

oh schade,hab ich durch meine Arbeitsreise nicht an den beeindruckenden Bilderraten dran teilnehmen können...
BimBam, hast dich ja wiedre selbst übertroffen.muss erst mal gucken ob dein erster reingesetzter Film erraten wurde mit der Medusa.habs nur überflogen und auch den Namen Schrecken der Medusa gelesen...das war ein richtig genialer Film.selten so ein spannenden Film gesehen,der mit so wenig "Action" so fesseln konnte...am besten war das offene Ende wo die Hirnströme wieder Aktivität aufnahmen und das Gerät wie wild ausschlug als er das Atomkraftwerk angriff...
naja erst mal wieder hier vor Ort orientieren und dann schau ich mir das alles mal genauer an....


----------



## BimmBamm (30. September 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> BimBam, hast dich ja wiedre selbst übertroffen.muss erst mal gucken ob dein erster reingesetzter Film erraten wurde mit der Medusa.habs nur überflogen und auch den Namen Schrecken der Medusa gelesen...das war ein richtig genialer Film.selten so ein spannenden Film gesehen,der mit so wenig "Action" so fesseln konnte...



Leider muß ich Dich enttäuschen - der Film war gar nicht dran (das war "The Gorgon" bzw. "Die brennenden Augen von Schloß Bartimore"). Die West-Fassade folgt noch - und dann Windscale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Leider habe ich von dem von Dir gewünschten Streifen nur die UK-DVD, die ein "Open-Matte"-Bild präsentiert. Die deutsche DVD ist zwar anamorph, enthält jedoch nur die deutsche Synchro. Ich harre noch der "richtigen" Veröffentlichung eines meiner Lieblingsfilme:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bimmbamm, der auch das Buch von Peter Greenaway nur empfehlen kann

PS: Außerdem habe ich über den Streifen den ersten Versuch einer Filmkritik geschrieben (und die ist richtig scheiße): http://groups.google.com/group/de.rec.film...8c714c9ec3968e0


----------



## shadow24 (30. September 2008)

- Der Originaltitel bedeutet "Es geschieht in Deiner Nachbarschaft". In der deutschen Übersetzung tut eher der Mensch dem Tier Gewalt an.
- "Mockumentary": Der Film ist wie eine Dokumentation gefilmt
- Im Film begleitet eine Crew aus Dokumentarfilmern einen Serienmörder bei der alltäglichen Arbeit

Bimmbamm
[/quote]
das müsste der belgische Schwarz-weiss-Film: "Mann beißt Hund" sein...


----------



## shadow24 (30. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Leider muß ich Dich enttäuschen - der Film war gar nicht dran (das war "The Gorgon" bzw. "Die brennenden Augen von Schloß Bartimore"). Die West-Fassade folgt noch - und dann Windscale
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein,nein,ich habe den Film Die brennenden Augen von Schloss Baltimore tatsächlich damals auch gesehen.ich wäre nie auf den Titel gekommen,aber an die Bilder kann ich mich durchaus erinnern.hat mich aber nicht so sehr erschreckt wie Tarantula,welchen ich vor unendlich langer Zeit im Fernsehen gesehen habe.das war auf dem ersten Programm(oder war es das dritte?). da gab es zwei Serien damals:1. der phantastische Film.2.das auf dem dritten was immer anfing  mit dem Trailer: Monstren,Mumien ,Mutationen....brrrr,da lief es mir als kleines Kind schon kalt den Rücken runter...ist ewig her...
und den Schrecken der Medusa hab ich nur gelesen in deinem Beitrag und wollte mitteilen,dass ich den astrein fand...
hab mir auch deine erste Kritik durchgelesen.ist zwar viel zu lang und entspricht nicht im geringsten deinem heutigen Stil,aber vergleich das mal mit Schreibversuchen von anderen Jugendlichen.da sieht man schon dein Potential.und das ist schlappe 7 Jahre her...
P.S. und Joy Division ist geil.mir fällt natürlich als erstes Love will tear us apart ein,aber meine Bands waren damals Anfang der 80er auch The Mission, U2, Simple Minds und so...


----------



## BimmBamm (30. September 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das müsste der belgische Schwarz-weiss-Film: "Mann beißt Hund" sein...



Das ist natürlich richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Urengroll (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Na dann mal los. Ich selber kannte den Film bis vor kurzem nicht. In einer ruhigen Stunde, werde ich mir den mal anschauen. Sollte einfach sein...............^^


----------



## shadow24 (1. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhrwerk Orange von Stanley Kubrick....ich fand den Film einfach nur schlecht...


----------



## shadow24 (1. Oktober 2008)

so,hier das neue Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (1. Oktober 2008)

Dogma


----------



## shadow24 (1. Oktober 2008)

richtig Qonix,Dogma stimmt....du bist dran


----------



## Qonix (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Oktober 2008)

Club der Teufelinnen?


----------



## Qonix (1. Oktober 2008)

jup

du bist


----------



## shadow24 (1. Oktober 2008)

ok,das nächste:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (1. Oktober 2008)

Einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ............ *Ron Perlman* in *Star Trek Nemesis*

is für mich als alten Trekkie zu simpel^^

Da spielt er nämlich en Remaner...richtig gut der film^^

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Trek:_Nemesis für weitere Infos


Aja Tante Edith ruft: FFA


----------



## shadow24 (1. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dem gilt nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...wenn keiner ein Bild hat such ich in der nächsten Stunde ein neues Bild raus....das aber nicht so einfach sein wird...


----------



## K0l0ss (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sollte eigentlich simpel sein. Hab ich als Box zu Hause stehen. Find ich geil, die Filme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Oktober 2008)

naja wohl zurück in die zukunft...

teil 2 wenn ich mich täusche bin mir aber nich sicher...

FFA (falls richtig ^^ )


----------



## shadow24 (1. Oktober 2008)

ne,ist Teil 1,weil sie da in die Vergangenheit reisen.und das neben ihm sind seine Mutter und sein Vater
Teil 2 ist der,wo sie in die Zukunft reisen(Stichwort:sein Widersacher Biff bekommt aus der Zukunft ein Heft wo alle Sportergebnisse der vorherigen 50 Jahre drin stehen und manipuliert dadurch die Gegenwart)Teil 3 spielt im Wilden Westen...


----------



## Qonix (1. Oktober 2008)

Aber auch in 2. Teil ist er in dieser Zeit. Weil Biff hier den Allmanach bekommt.


----------



## K0l0ss (1. Oktober 2008)

Jap,  Back to the Future...also FFA.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Oktober 2008)

ok,geb mich geschlagen,aber dafür kommt ein hässliches Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (1. Oktober 2008)

Michael Jackson ohne Schminke?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also ich hab kein Schimmer


----------



## shadow24 (1. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Michael Jackson ohne Schminke?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe,deswegen hab ich das Bild auch so genannt...
als Tip:ist schon ein bischen älter)))
und Bimmbamm würde natürlich sofort auf das Original des Filmes verweisen


----------



## shadow24 (1. Oktober 2008)

letzter Tip:geht um ein schiefgelaufenes Experiment...


----------



## BimmBamm (1. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und Bimmbamm würde natürlich sofort auf das Original des Filmes verweisen



Wobei Cronenbergs "The Fly" um einiges besser ist als das Original 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ffa.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Oktober 2008)

Gniargh....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Kuck nich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gniargh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das schon wieder so en film um Kilelr anacondas in irgentwelchen seen und flüssen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ist das schon wieder so en film um Kilelr anacondas in irgentwelchen seen und flüssen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, das ist ein Gewinner der Goldenen Palme von Cannes. Und welcher Anaconda Film mit irgendwelchen Seen und Flüssen hat sowas denn geschafft?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

von 2007?  mhm ne eher 2003 so oder?

sollte es doch 2007 kenne ich nur paranoid park 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Oktober 2008)

Na ich warte erstmal, vielleicht kennt es jemand. Dann gebe ich erst die nächsten Tipps


----------



## BimmBamm (1. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na ich warte erstmal, vielleicht kennt es jemand. Dann gebe ich erst die nächsten Tipps



"Unagi" bzw. "Der Aal". Immer noch nicht gesehen, weil nirgendwo als DC erhältlich. ffa.

€dit: In Australien ist tatsächlich mittlerweile der DC verfügbar: http://www.ofdb.de/view.php?page=fassung&a...&vid=140596


----------



## mookuh (1. Oktober 2008)

hmm keine ahnung


----------



## Urengroll (2. Oktober 2008)

Der ist fies! 
Tip es ist ein Martial Arts Film.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Oktober 2008)

Das könnte wohl aus jedem Kung-Fu-Film sein den ich kenne.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Der ist fies!
> Tip es ist ein Martial Arts Film.
> 
> 
> ...


das ist nicht fies...das ist schlichtweg unmöglich Urengroll...
ein Teilausschnitt eines asiatischen Gesichtes mit einer Faust davor, relativiert zu einem deinen Tip das es ein Martial Arts Film ist(was denn sonst????) und zum anderen kommt so eine Szene in jeden aber auch wirklich jeden Streifen dieser Art vor.und ich möchte nicht schätzen wieviel es davon gibt...
Darsteller,Handlung,Erscheinungsjahr,Land,Besonderheiten,Regisseur....das sind Fakten mit denen wir was anfangen können.versuch es mal bitte damit...


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das ist nicht fies...das ist schlichtweg unmöglich Urengroll...



Nope: Der Darsteller ist einwandfrei als Ching Wan Lau ("Running out of time"; Beyond Hypothermia") zu identifizieren; einer der besten und bekanntesten Darsteller des HK-Kinos. Der hat meines Wissens nur in einem "Martial Arts"-Film mitgespielt: "Black Mask". 

Bimmbamm


----------



## shadow24 (2. Oktober 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Nope: Der Darsteller ist einwandfrei als Ching Wan Lau ("Running out of time"; Beyond Hypothermia") zu identifizieren; einer der besten und bekanntesten Darsteller des HK-Kinos. Der hat meines Wissens nur in einem "Martial Arts"-Film mitgespielt: "Black Mask".
> 
> Bimmbamm


ok, Bimmbamm,mein Fehler,ich dachte bei meinerAntwort auch mehr an die "normalen" Leute...du überraschst mich immer wieder...


----------



## Manoroth (2. Oktober 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Nope: Der Darsteller ist einwandfrei als Ching Wan Lau ("Running out of time"; Beyond Hypothermia") zu identifizieren; einer der besten und bekanntesten Darsteller des HK-Kinos. Der hat meines Wissens nur in einem "Martial Arts"-Film mitgespielt: "Black Mask".
> 
> Bimmbamm



wtf? bimmbamm machste auch was anderes als im buffed forum schreibn und filmeschaun?^^

das is ja echt schon beinahe unheimlich^^


----------



## Urengroll (2. Oktober 2008)

Es ist aufjedenfall richtig! Black Mask mit Jet Lee................^^


----------



## shadow24 (2. Oktober 2008)

mist...ich wollte Jet Li(nicht mit ee) schreiben...naja,den Film hätte ich dadurch auch net gewusst,aber immerhin...dann scheint jetzt bimmbamm dran zu sein...


----------



## Melih (2. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




von welchem film is das wohl?^^


----------



## Noxiel (2. Oktober 2008)

Dodgeball - Voll auf die Nüsse


----------



## Melih (2. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dodgeball - Voll auf die Nüsse



spielverderber :/


----------



## Ol@f (2. Oktober 2008)

Und von welchem Film ist das?


----------



## shadow24 (2. Oktober 2008)

puppetmaster?


----------



## Ol@f (2. Oktober 2008)

Nein.

Tipp.
berühmter Splatterfilm.


----------



## Qonix (2. Oktober 2008)

Splatterfilme = *gähn*


----------



## Urengroll (2. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mist...ich wollte Jet Li(nicht mit ee) schreiben...naja,den Film hätte ich dadurch auch net gewusst,aber immerhin...dann scheint jetzt bimmbamm dran zu sein...




ja stimmt li anstatt Lee^^


----------



## shadow24 (2. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ja stimmt li anstatt Lee^^


hast bestimmt an den guten alten Bruce gedacht....der wäre nämlich meine 2. Wahl gewesen


----------



## SäD (2. Oktober 2008)

Ist doch ganz klar

BRAINDEAD
Von Peter Jackson


----------



## Night falls (2. Oktober 2008)

Jo, da hat er Recht... Wie ist denn das nun hier geregelt? Darf nur der Löser ein neues Pic posten oder ist das egal? Dann hätt ich nämlich eins..^^


----------



## shadow24 (2. Oktober 2008)

eigentlich nur der Löser,ausser er setzt ein ffa=frei für alle...vlt sucht er gerade ein Bild.wenn in einer halben std keins da ist,kannst du ja deins erst mal reinsetzen.sag ich mal einfach so...


----------



## SäD (2. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist auch ein "Splatter"


----------



## Night falls (2. Oktober 2008)

Tanz der Teufel? Oder vllt der 2te Teil? ._.


----------



## SäD (2. Oktober 2008)

Jop hast recht Tanz der Teufel (Evil Dead) 2
Du bist dran


----------



## Night falls (2. Oktober 2008)

Woher stammt dieses?


----------



## Urengroll (2. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hast bestimmt an den guten alten Bruce gedacht....der wäre nämlich meine 2. Wahl gewesen




Ja das auch.........^^  Lee oder Li du weißt ja wen ich meine!


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Oktober 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Woher stammt dieses?



Aus der Mama aller beschlagnahmten Kannibalenfilme: "Cannibal Holocaust". ffa.


----------



## Night falls (2. Oktober 2008)

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig^^ Du bist mit deiner Vermutung schon nah dran... Ich würde ihn eher als den Sohn aller beschlagnahmten Kannibalenfilme nennen... Auf über 30 Länder bringt er es immerhin auch. (Es gibt zwar mehrere Szenen die einfach von Kannibalenfilm zu Kannibalenfilm kopiert wurden, aber diese gehört meines Wissens nach nicht dazu)

Aber ich seh schon, in diesem Filmratethread scheine ich recht gut aufgehoben zu sein^^


----------



## BimmBamm (3. Oktober 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig^^ Du bist mit deiner Vermutung schon nah dran... Ich würde ihn eher als den Sohn aller beschlagnahmten Kannibalenfilme nennen... Auf über 30 Länder bringt er es immerhin auch. (Es gibt zwar mehrere Szenen die einfach von Kannibalenfilm zu Kannibalenfilm kopiert wurden, aber diese gehört meines Wissens nach nicht dazu)



Shit, ich vertue mich bei den Kannibalenheulern immer wieder - dann ist es "Cannibal Ferox" aka "Make them die slowly" von Lenzi (nicht, daß Deodato auch nur einen Deut besser wäre).

Bimmbamm


----------



## Rexo (3. Oktober 2008)

So hier is mein bild

Is ein Horror Film
[attachment=5129:SWAT.jpg]


----------



## Dracun (3. Oktober 2008)

*Wrong Turn 2*


*gääähn* genau wie der film^^

Die einzig wirklich guten Szenen sidn wo die Tussen nackich sind^^... sonst ward er film eigentlich eher mittelmäßig^^

aja FFA


----------



## Qonix (3. Oktober 2008)

Dann mach ich mal wieder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Oktober 2008)

zu schwer?

Tipp: es geht um Models


----------



## BimmBamm (3. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal wieder.



David Bowie spielt sich selbst in "Zoolander". ffa.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Qonix (3. Oktober 2008)

genau


na dann FFA


----------



## Night falls (3. Oktober 2008)

Dann mach ich noch einen


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Power Rangers?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

sieht aus wien zebra-powerranger o0


----------



## Night falls (3. Oktober 2008)

Tja, ist nicht so einfach^^ Aber sonst wärs ja auch langweilig... (Power Rangers sind es nicht)


----------



## BimmBamm (3. Oktober 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Tja, ist nicht so einfach^^ Aber sonst wärs ja auch langweilig... (Power Rangers sind es nicht)



Takashi Miike <3! Empfehle wärmstens auch "Visitor Q" und "Happiness of the Katakuris"! Der "Zebraman" ist's! ffa.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

so alter gozilla streifen?


----------



## Night falls (3. Oktober 2008)

Nope, BimmBamm hat da schon ganz recht^^

@BimmBamm: Hehe wir ham in unserer Stadt (Wuppertal) ne Kneipe wo jeden Dienstag ein Film aus einer Kategorie die etwas vom Mainstream wegliegt gezeigt wird... Für ne einmalige Zahlung von 1€ ist man dabei und kostenlose Knabbereien gibts auch jedes Mal - sehr geile Einrichtung, des. Nach deinen Empfehlungen muss ich mich mal erkundigen!


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Oktober 2008)

Dann mach ich mal fix weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (3. Oktober 2008)

Sleepy Hollow mit unseren liebling Johnny Depp...............^^ ffa.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Oktober 2008)

ach verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Oktober 2008)

[attachment=5169urnbaba_burn.jpg]


----------



## coSadee (4. Oktober 2008)

Der Packt der Wölfe^^ saugeiler Film kamm der nich erst letzens auf Vox?

naja FFA keine zeit um Bild zu suchen und um zu guggn ob es jemdand richtig geraten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

suageil? ich find den eigtl recht schlecht...


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> suageil? ich find den eigtl recht schlecht...


ich find den lustig^^


----------



## shadow24 (6. Oktober 2008)

so,fürn Montag morgen kommt jetzt ein einfaches Bild rein:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (6. Oktober 2008)

ich sag mal "Blade Trinity"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, am Montag kommen immer die Filme die am Wochenende im TV kamen.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> ich sag mal "Blade Trinity"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo,na klar, Blade Trinity ist richtig...du bist dran...
@qonix:mist,der lief gestern schon?ich dachte nächstes WE?den wollte ich doch sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (6. Oktober 2008)

Mach FFA, gerade keine Zeit zum raussuchen xD

Hab den nur gestern nebenher stückweise gesehen...
wollte auch ma was erraten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2008)

[attachment=5203ild1.jpg]


einer meiner Lieblings Filme konnte mier den 100mal rein ziehen


----------



## DonuteatermaN (6. Oktober 2008)

möchtest du vllt nen kleinen Tipp geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2008)

Jahr:2002
Genre:Thriller
und ursprunglich wahr Nicol Kidman in der haupt rolle vorgesehen ^^ mehr tipp´s geb ich nicht

edit:sehe gerade es hat meine signatur zerfetzt


----------



## shadow24 (6. Oktober 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Jahr:2002
> Genre:Thriller
> und ursprunglich wahr Nicol Kidman in der haupt rolle vorgesehen ^^ mehr tipp´s geb ich nicht
> 
> edit:sehe gerade es hat meine signatur zerfetzt


Roter Drache?


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2008)

nope


----------



## Urengroll (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich meine de schonmal gesehen zu haben! Wenn mich ncht alles täuscht, ist das der mit den Dreds ein Bruder von jemanden.......................^^
(komme nicht auf den Namen)
Catwoman?(obwohl ist kein Thriller)

Nur noch 60 Sekunden?


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2008)

Nein poste gleich ein 2tes bild suche grad noch

[attachment=5210:Movie.jpg]


----------



## BimmBamm (6. Oktober 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> [attachment=5210:Movie.jpg]



"Panic Room" von David "Fight Club" Fincher!. ffa.


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2008)

Richtig Biimbamm der Thread morder !!!


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das zweite macht es eigtl seeehr einfach


----------



## Klunker (6. Oktober 2008)

chestnut tree cafe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (7. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das zweite macht es eigtl seeehr einfach



Jupp - wäre mit Nachgooglen des Cafe-Namens sehr einfach zu lösen gewesen, wenn man das Szenario nicht erkennt: John Hurt trifft Suzanna Hamilton in der deprimierenden Verfilmung von George Orwells "1984". War übrigens Richard Burtons letzter Kinofilm. ffa.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2008)

So, dann versuch ich mich auch mal... erstmal 2 Screens der etwas schwereren Sorte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls es nicht jemand sofort errät kommt was leichteres hinterher :>


----------



## BimmBamm (7. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> So, dann versuch ich mich auch mal... erstmal 2 Screens der etwas schwereren Sorte.



Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher: "*Batteries not included" (dämlicher deutscher Titel "Das Wunder in der 8. Strasse")?


----------



## Winipek (7. Oktober 2008)

Seh ich bei dem zweiten Pic auch so ^^
Sicher das das 1. auch dazu gehört ?


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2008)

Ganz richtig :> ich wußte auf BimmBamm ist Verlass.

Ja, das 1. Bild ist die Szene nachdem das Haus fast am Ende abbrennt, bevor es die süßen kleinen Fliegeviecher wieder aufbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (7. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ja, das 1. Bild ist die Szene nachdem das Haus fast am Ende abbrennt, bevor es die süßen kleinen Fliegeviecher wieder aufbauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hatte ich auch nicht mehr in Erinnerung. Dafür gibt es jetzt was einfaches - das Viech hier ist auch ganz süß *eg*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ding ist zwar indiziert und hat nicht mal eine FSK-Freigabe, wird aber dank Kabel1 immer wieder gerne völlig ungeschnitten um 22:00 Uhr ausgestrahlt (angeblich per Sondergenehmigung; alle anderen Sender begnügen sich mit einer freigegebenen geschnittenen Fassung).

€dit-Tip: In dem ganzen Film spielt keine einzige Frau mit!

Bimmbamm


----------



## DonuteatermaN (7. Oktober 2008)

Ist es möglicherweise "John Carpenter's The Thing"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (7. Oktober 2008)

Geile Signatur BimmBamm!

George A. Romero produziert "Internet of the Dead"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (7. Oktober 2008)

Den Film hab ich geschaut , als ich zwölf war und mir wurde tatsächlich übel!!!
Ist bislang der einzige der das geschafft hat und ich frag mich wieso... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (7. Oktober 2008)

DonuteatermaN schrieb:


> Ist es möglicherweise "John Carpenter's The Thing"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jupp, der ist's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Jupp, der ist's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gabs dazu nicht mal n spiel?


----------



## BimmBamm (7. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gabs dazu nicht mal n spiel?



Jau: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Thing_(game)


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Jau: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Thing_(game)


ok heute den film und morgen das spiel


----------



## DonuteatermaN (7. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gabs dazu nicht mal n spiel?



jop gab eins^^

So hier kommt mein Film:

[attachment=5233:Unbenannt.jpg]


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

DonuteatermaN schrieb:


> jop gab eins^^
> 
> So hier kommt mein Film:
> 
> [attachment=5233:Unbenannt.jpg]


Alkohol und waffen hmm wo sind die frauen?

ok also wieviel milliarden FIlme haben noch Waffen und Alk im Programm


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Alkohol und waffen hmm wo sind die frauen?
> 
> ok also wieviel milliarden FIlme haben noch Waffen und Alk im Programm


nicht genug, als dass bimmbamm sie nicht kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (7. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok also wieviel milliarden FIlme haben noch Waffen und Alk im Programm



Nur ein Film hat eine besoffene Truppe am und eine geladene Waffe sowie eine Katze auf dem Tisch... zu einfach!


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Nur ein Film hat eine besoffene Truppe am und eine geladene Waffe sowie eine Katze auf dem Tisch... zu einfach!


wo siehstn du ne katze???


----------



## DonuteatermaN (7. Oktober 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Nur ein Film hat eine besoffene Truppe am und eine geladene Waffe sowie eine Katze auf dem Tisch... zu einfach!



Argh verdammt^^
sach ruhig den namen und stell einen Film rein, ich nehm nächst mal was schwierigers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (7. Oktober 2008)

Die berühmte Katze, die man später in der Szene sieht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die "Boondock Saints" auf ihrem "blutigen Pfad Gottes":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ffa!


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

hab was^^ 

mom plx^^ is hoffentlich schwer





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (7. Oktober 2008)

Die sieht gar nicht so schwer aus..............^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Die sieht gar nicht so schwer aus..............^^


verdammt -.-


----------



## Strauß (8. Oktober 2008)

kp Sex and the City ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solassard (8. Oktober 2008)

hmmm

irgend ne Diätwerbung für Magermodels?


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Die hat sicher einen Alien im Bauch.


----------



## Urengroll (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Die hat sicher einen Alien im Bauch.



Der Idee bin ich auch schon gefolgt....................^^


----------



## Dracun (8. Oktober 2008)

Nix Alien das müsste *Rosemaries Baby* sein...wenn mich net alles täuscht


Ein sehr netter Film...und ach ja zu dem Hern mit dem Screens von der Blutige Pgad Gottes...diese nette Szene mit der Katze hatte ich schon mal recht am Anfang des Freds gepostet^^

Also vorher doch ma durchsuchen ob es den film net vorher schon mal gab^^
Und zwar genau hier^^

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry695631

Also jungs & Mädels benutzt doch mal die SuFu bevor en neuen Screen postet^^
Bitte net bös aufnehmen sondern als Info am Rande^^
Aja wenni Recht habe....was ich sehr stark vermute dann gibt es ein *FFA*


----------



## DonuteatermaN (8. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ...
> Ein sehr netter Film...und ach ja zu dem Hern mit dem Screens von der Blutige Pgad Gottes...diese nette Szene mit der Katze hatte ich schon mal recht am Anfang des Freds gepostet^^
> ...



Ups^^ beim nächsten mal benutz ich die Sufu.


----------



## Dracun (8. Oktober 2008)

DonuteatermaN schrieb:


> Ups^^ beim nächsten mal benutz ich die Sufu.



is ja net schlimm..war ja nur ne rand info^^


also bitte net böse uffnehmen^^


----------



## shadow24 (8. Oktober 2008)

also ich tendier auch zu Mia Farrow aus Rosemaries Baby,obwohl die Bildqualität scheint auf dem Bild besser zu sein,als der eigentliche Film,der ja 68 gedreht wurde...vlt ne digitalisierte Version?und auf diesem Bild sieht die tatsächlich aus wie die rote kurzhaarige aus Sex and the City...


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2008)

ne iser nicht also wenn ich nen tipp geben soll einfach schreiben sonst lass ich euch ewig weiterraten auflösen werd ich sicher nicht weil der film eigendlich recht bekannt ist.


----------



## Urengroll (8. Oktober 2008)

Tip Tip Tip!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2008)

hmm der Film kam 07 raus (ich will ja nicht zu viel verraten^^)


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2008)

wo soll den da ein bild sein??ich sehe nix


----------



## Lurock (9. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie wärs wenn du mal 'ne Seite zurück blätterst...


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Deutscher Film?


----------



## Qonix (9. Oktober 2008)

Wer errinnert sich schon an eine so flachbrüstige Tante. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Oktober 2008)

also als Tips wünschte ich mir noch aus welchem Land der Film stammt und welcher Sparte dieser zuzurechnen ist(Horror,Komödie,Thriller,etc.)...
und weisst du zufällig ob das die rothaarige aus Sex and the City ist?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2008)

eindeutig Horror und ihr solltet nicht schreien (DAS WAR JETZT EINDEUTIG!!!)


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> eindeutig Horror und ihr solltet nicht schreien (DAS WAR JETZT EINDEUTIG!!!)




Sach an welcher Film!

The Decent?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Sach an welcher Film!
> 
> The Decent?


ich sag nix bevor nicht BimmBamm hier reingeschrieben hat ihc bin mir ganz sicher er kennt den FILm


----------



## BimmBamm (9. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich sag nix bevor nicht BimmBamm hier reingeschrieben hat ihc bin mir ganz sicher er kennt den FILm



Nope - ich kann das Bild nicht zuordnen! Lös auf!


----------



## Reyna 6187 (9. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> eindeutig Horror und ihr solltet nicht schreien (DAS WAR JETZT EINDEUTIG!!!)



Scream?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2008)

Reyna schrieb:


> Scream?


nein ok noch ein tipp die frau heißt Laura Regan, so viele Filme hat sie nicht gemacht als das es so schwer währe^^

hier mal ihr  eintrag auf imdb
WEG!!!!


----------



## Klunker (9. Oktober 2008)

öhm nicht schreien?  Silence i kill you  the Movie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btw wegen des imdb kennt jetzt jeder den Filmtitel, der seinen Verstand ein wenig gebracuhen kann  =) mal so nebenbei^^ wusste den Titel zwar auch so aber egal.
Mein Titel net ersnt nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> btw wegen des imdb   weiß das jetzt jeder der einen gunken hirn hat =) mal so nebenbei^^ wusste den Titel zwar auch so aber egal.
> Mein Titel net ersnt nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schreib deutsch mit mir bitte

ach und falsch aber das war dir ja klar^^


----------



## Klunker (9. Oktober 2008)

so besser? =)
soll ich jetzt den Titel sagen oder weiterraten lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> so besser? =)
> soll ich jetzt den Titel sagen oder weiterraten lassen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


liegt bei dir und imbd lösch ich jetzt wieder weg^^


----------



## Klunker (9. Oktober 2008)

ich dachte die ganze zeit an dead silence aber ich finde das passende Bild nicht Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich dachte die ganze zeit an dead silence aber ich finde das passende Bild nicht Oo


es stimmt aber es ist dead silence^^ kam vor 2 tagen auf premiere
tja Klunker jetzt du

btw: ich habe einen Film gefundne den BimmBamm nicht kannte *rumtanz und rumhüpf* YEEEEHA


----------



## Klunker (9. Oktober 2008)

So habe ein Bild =) Film sollte leicht sein =)

boah imageshack braucht so lange -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2008)

porno?


----------



## BimmBamm (10. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> So habe ein Bild =) Film sollte leicht sein =)



Ex-Lara-Croft-Model Rhona Mitra in Verhoevens "Hollow Man". ffa.


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Das kann doch kein normaler Mensch, außer LaVerne, erkennen, wenn da soviel zensiert ist... ! =P

Edit: BimmBamm mein ich...


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2008)

Mein Lieblings film^^
[attachment=5304:ggggggggg.jpg]


----------



## Klunker (10. Oktober 2008)

Ist das Jack Black?


----------



## shadow24 (10. Oktober 2008)

also ich würde auch auf Jack Black tippen und das Bild kommt mir so verdammt bekannt vor.ich wette ich hab den Film gesehen,kann ihn aber wieder mal nicht richtig zuordnen...naja,vlt kommt ja noch der eine oder andere Tip...


----------



## Urengroll (10. Oktober 2008)

Ja es ist Jack Black!


Der Film heißt?

Nacho Libre - Monk Luchador



falles es richtig sein sollte FFA


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2008)

richtig ^^

Ich liebe den film : )


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hf beim raten


----------



## Yelan (10. Oktober 2008)

zu spät xD

...


----------



## Klunker (10. Oktober 2008)

sieht ehe aus wie ein theaterstück...worum geht's da bitte?


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2008)

sieht irgent wie wie die restliche verwandschaft der addems family aus.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

ist n japanischer film aus dem jahre 2001


----------



## BimmBamm (10. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ist n japanischer film aus dem jahre 2001



Nope, 2005 (keine Sorge, das Datum wußte ich nicht auswendig): Mal wieder Takashi Miike; diesmal ist's "Krieg der Dämonen". ffa.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Nope, 2005 (keine Sorge, das Datum wußte ich nicht auswendig): Mal wieder Takashi Miike; diesmal ist's "Krieg der Dämonen". ffa.



gibts irgend ein film den du net kennst?^^

is natürlich richtig^^


----------



## BimmBamm (11. Oktober 2008)

Da an den Wochenenden eh keine Sau hier reinschaut, kann ich auch meine letzte Monsterfilmsichtung zum Besten geben. Wer bisher glaubte, die Japaner würden den Vogel in Hinsicht auf absurdes Monsterdesign abschiessen, liegt (im doppelten Sinne) falsch. Hier ist das wohl dämlichste Monster, welches ich je auf dem Bildschirm bzw. der Leinwand erspäht habe:

Oh Nein! Es hat einen Zug:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was King Kong kang, kang es schong lange:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Detailaufnahme des fiesesten Monsters aller Zeiten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Hauptdarsteller erzählt übrigens, er habe keine Ahnung gehabt, wie das Monster im fertigen Film aussehen sollte - er hoffte auf eine "Stop-Motion"-Animation im Sinne Harryhausens. Bei der Premiere des Streifens muß das Publikum derart in geradezu hysterische Lachstürme bei jeder Abbildung des Viechs ausgebrochen sein, daß der arme Kerl sich aus dem Kinosaal herausgeschlichen hat, um ja nicht mit diesem "Meisterwerk" in Verbindung gebracht zu werden.

Formal gesehen ist der Streifen tatsächlich ein solider "Monster-Film". Zum Glück für jeden Trash-Fan wurde auf Grund des schmalen Budgets entschieden, die F/X einer mexikanischen Firma zu überlassen, die das lächerlichste Monster aller Zeiten auf Zelluloid bannte.

Tip: Die andauernd im Film wiederholte Phrase, das Viech sei "big as a battleship" führt googlegemäß durchaus zur Auflösung des Rätsels.

Bimmbamm, der sich gerade von der Sichtung des glücklicherweise einzigen dänischen Monsterfilm aller Zeiten erholt (das ist nicht das da oben, das ist noch viel schlimmer; s. u.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2008)

Das is leicht hattest nicht ma einen roman schreiben mussen

The Giant claw


das ding hat es sogar auf platz 1 geschaft xD
Top 10 of Giant movie monsters

hab das video ma durch zufahl gefunden

edit: das letzte bild is der schlechteste film den ich je gesehen habe nieder mit Reptilicus.


----------



## BimmBamm (11. Oktober 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Das is leicht hattest nicht ma einen roman schreiben mussen
> 
> The Giant claw



Pah! Deutscher Titel? 



Spoiler



"Angriff der Riesenkralle"





> das ding hat es sogar auf platz 1 geschaft xD
> Top 10 of Giant movie monsters



Jupp - und in der Liste ist sogar der dänische Beitrag ("Reptilicus") enthalten. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2008)

Edit:

[attachment=5316:OMG.jpg]  [attachment=5317:OMG_2.jpg]
                                             ein kleines zitat von der lady: Leute ich GLAUBE etwas stimmt nicht mit mier
Geiler film aber serh ekelhafte szenen


----------



## BimmBamm (11. Oktober 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Geiler film aber serh ekelhafte szenen



Zu einfach: "Slither". Nicht verwandt mit Cronenberg.


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2008)

grml BimmBamm du bis gut
 mit dier macht es aber spass das zu spielen ^^


----------



## BimmBamm (11. Oktober 2008)

Gut, nächstes Wochenendrätsel:

Es sind 37 Grad am Morgen und Betty hat keine Lust mehr, die restlichen Hütten rosa anzustreichen. Existentialismus vor grauem Himmel (Nonkonformismus pur):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ein Flügel ist nicht mehr groß, wenn der Abstand nur weit genug ist (das da auf dem Laster ist ein Klavierflügel. Andere Regisseure würden die Erde oder das Universum zeigen, um unsere Existenz zu relativieren. Der Kerl hier zeigt uns ein Piano auf einem Laster vor einem großen Baum vor einem noch viel größerem Himmel und erzählt uns: "Nichts ist wichtiger als wir selbst"). Liebe Kinder, dies ist einer der absolut raren Augenblicke, wo die Kunstformen der Musik, Fotografie und Malerei in einem Bild verschmelzen, um den perfekten Kinomoment zu schaffen (und hier ist er sogar sehr witzig, weil die beiden Bullen vor dem LKW den Fahrer ob der Schwangerschaft seiner Frau ziehen lassen, obwohl er nicht den passenden Führerschein hat):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte die Beleuchtung der Szene (jeder Moment des Streifens ist durchdacht und hat seine Bedeutung - zumindest in meiner Interpretation). Davon ab ist die Katze mit Sicherheit der beste Ersatz für eine verrückte Frau. Der Film beschreibt die beste und exzessivste Liebesgeschichte, die jemals das Licht des Projektors erblickt hat. Gleichzeitig schildert er auch, was einen Künstler ausmacht (etwas zu schaffen ohne die Gewißheit, daß jemand überhaupt davon erfährt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer der Filme, bei denen der "Director's Cut" tatsächlich saugt! Wenigstens beginnen beide Versionen gleich: "Es war jetzt eine Woche her, seitdem ich Betty getroffen habe. Wir bumsten jede Nacht." Der Streifen ist Bilderkino vom Allerfeinsten; die Story beschreibt die herbe Kollision zweier starker Persönlichkeiten. "Schreibst Du?" fragt die Katze ganz zum Schluß den Protagonisten. Was außer den Grenzerfahrungen über Liebe und Tod sollten uns solche Filme und Bücher wie der gesuchten Streifen machen lassen, liebe Katze? Und natürlich schreiben wir darüber, Du Fellviech!

Im Gästebuch wurde ich nach "10 tolliqen Filmen" gefragt. Dies ist mit Sicherheit einer davon, auch wenn manche Kritiker das Ding trotz der oben gezeigten Screenshots (haben die während der Vorführung gepennt?) als "oberflächlich und belanglos" einstuften. Wie so oft im Bereich der bewegten Bilder zeigte sich mal wieder, daß gerade die professioniellen Schreiberlinge nicht mal annhäherend begreifen, was "Kino" eigentlich ausmacht. Der vortreffliche Roman von Djian ist autobiographische Lebensschilderung mit einem gehörigem Schuß Phantasie; der Film ergänzt dies mit Bildern, die sich in das Gedächtnis des Zuschauers brennen und zur Interpretation herausfordern. Eine Botschaft oder einen roten Faden gibt es hier nicht - das mag euch aus eurem Leben bekannt vorkommen. Der Film ist ein Hit, weil er zugleich unterhaltsam und unbemerkt fordernd ist.

Dank des Filmes weiß ich jetzt auch, wie man den perfekten Kaffee braut. Zutaten sind heißes Wasser sowie ein Keramik-Filter. Leicht das Kaffee-Pulver mit dem Wasser anträufeln, bis es sich vollgesogen hat. Danach mit Wasser nachgießen. Ob es hilft, daß wie im Film die Freundin dem Vermieter die Titten zeigt, weiß ich nicht. Der Rest schmeckt auch ansonsten ganz gut - und besser als jede Kaffee-Maschine! Die Tittensache solltet ihr also selbst nachvollziehen! Ich harre eurer Berichte (bitte keine Threads mit dem Titel "Titten-Kaffee")!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Dracun (11. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die vielen vielen Tips und wer sich mit dem Projekt Google vertraut gemacht fand heraus der gesuchte Film nur 

*Betty Blue – 37,2 Grad am Morgen*

sein kann^^
Und ich kenne den Film nicht^^

der beste Tip war im übrigen Djian^^ und dann noch der Name Betty, und das wichtigste es wurden nur 3 Bücher verfilmt^^...macht dat ganze natürlich ein bissel einfacher...aber es war also kein Wochenendrätsel^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (11. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Betty Blue – 37,2 Grad am Morgen



Das ist selbstverständlich richtig. Mein schöner Lehrsatz über Kino im Allgemeinen anhand eines Szenenausschnitts geht gerade den Bach 'runter (liest ja keiner mehr, nachdem der Film erraten wurde!)



> Und ich kenne den Film nicht^^



Und das ist selbstverständlich ziemlich Kacke! Für gerade mal 10 Euronzen  gibbet die Focus-Edition (leider nur der um eine Stunde zu lange Director's Cut - die Kino-Version ist nur auf VHS verfügbar).



> der beste Tip war im übrigen Djian^^ und dann noch der Name Betty, und das wichtigste es wurden nur 3 Bücher verfilmt^^...macht dat ganze natürlich ein bissel einfacher...aber es war also kein Wochenendrätsel^^



Nunja, direkt der zweite Satz mit dem Ausschnitt "37 Grad am Morgen" (ohne Anführungsstriche) hätte zur Lösung geführt. Djian will übrigens nicht nur auf der Mattscheibe gesehen, sondern auch gelesen werden. 



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pah! Du bist...dran...oder so...


----------



## Dracun (11. Oktober 2008)

Danke danke^^

Jaa tut mir ja sry^^...aber auch eben diesen jenen welchen Film werde ich mir reinziehen^^
Bin zwar noch net dazu gekommen um Wolfen zu sehen aber dies werde i ja auch nachholen versprochen....muss ja mal überprüfen ob du auch einen guten Geschmack hast^^

naja gut nun mein Film





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bitte darum das sich BimmBamm mal raus hält da ich ganz einfach vermute er kennt den Film^^
Wäre ja sonst zu simpel^^


----------



## BimmBamm (11. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum das sich BimmBamm mal raus hält da ich ganz einfach vermute er kennt den Film^^



Pah! Ich würde hier eher vermuten! Der Name der Hauptfigur (und des Titels) fängt nicht mit 6. Buchstaben des Alphabets an? Es gab da mal ein ziemlich gutes Buch, das genauso kongenial verfilmt wurde.


----------



## Dracun (11. Oktober 2008)

Nun die Hauptfigur heißt nicht so wie der Film und der Buchstabe is richtig^^


Also lag ich dich richtig damit das du den Film kennst^^


----------



## BimmBamm (11. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Also lag ich dich richtig damit das du den Film kennst^^



Ich gehe mal davon aus, das der Streifen auch ohne meinen Tip ziemlich schnell erraten wird. Leider waren die Nachfolge-Bücher nicht ganz so dolle; die Verfilmungen lassen auch auf sich warten (wenn ich überhaupt richtig lag - aber ermörderte Katzen sind recht selten im Zeichentrickgenre).


----------



## Dracun (11. Oktober 2008)

i hab bis dato nur einen Folgeroman gefunden.....hab ihn mir gekauft und werd ihn mir demnächst mal zu Güte führen..^^


----------



## Klunker (11. Oktober 2008)

Felidae.

Das mit dem Kater der "detektiv" spielt und dabei eine sekte endekt und am ende alles in Flamen steht und das Chaos der mordenden Katzen en Ende hat?


----------



## BimmBamm (11. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kater der "detektiv" spielt und dabei eine sekte endekt und am ende alles in Flamen steht und das Chaos der mordenden Katzen en Ende hat?



Ähm... könnte ich das noch mal in deutsch oder englisch oder verständlich sehen?


----------



## Klunker (11. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Felidae.
> 
> Das mit dem Kater der "detektiv" spielt und dabei eine sekte endekt und am ende alles in Flamen steht und das Chaos der mordenden Katzen en Ende hat?






BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ähm... könnte ich das noch mal in deutsch oder englisch oder verständlich sehen?



tut mir Leid, habe letzte Nacht irgentwie keinen Schlaf gefunden.

Also, ich bin der Meinung, der von Dracum gesuchte Film trägte den Titel Felidae. 
Wenn ich den Film richtig in Errinerung habe, geht es um einen Kater der in ein Haus einzieht und eine Sekte von Katzen endeckt, die eine Art von Gott anbeten. Zum dem Ende des Film stand alles in Flammen und der Spuk war vorbei. Ich glaube der Kater hieß Frances oder Francis in der Art.


----------



## Dracun (11. Oktober 2008)

Der Filmname is richtig...hast zwar einiges verdreht aber im großen & ganzen richtig..nru das die Sekte eine eher kleine nebenrolle is....aber egal^^ du hast recht und du bist^^



Aja noch was........*ICH HEISSE DRACUN mit N und net mit M^^*


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gibts irgend ein film den du net kennst?^^
> 
> is natürlich richtig^^


ja meinen hat er nciht gekannt muhaha


----------



## Klunker (11. Oktober 2008)

Tut mir Leid Dracun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so mal en schönes Bild suchen...

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tja einige werden den Film sicherlich kennen, vor allem der Monster Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2008)

Das is leicht

Critters 3 &#8211; Die Kuschelkiller kommen


edit:wen ich micht nicht irre naturlich gibt ja viele szenen in dem film die so aussehen ^^

(Komplett editiert)


----------



## Klunker (11. Oktober 2008)

hast natürlich recht, die viecher sind zu genial^^


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2008)

[attachment=5329ild_1.jpg]


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> [attachment=5329ild_1.jpg]


den kenn ich das is son film mit rießenfledermausmenschen oder so also wenn die fledermäuse dich beißen (2 meter große Fledermäuse die nur in dieser Höhle auf der Welt leben und das seit 100 Jahren Oo) dann verwandelst du dich auch in son vieh. Der FIlm hieß irgendwas mit "The Cave" oder so


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2008)

nope


----------



## Dracun (11. Oktober 2008)

is das der film mit der mädelstruppe die in irgendeiner höhle gefangen sind??? i weiß grad den namen net^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Oktober 2008)

Das mit den Madels stimmt schon mal xD


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Das mit den Madels stimmt schon mal xD


hätt ich bei dem bild ncih gedacht dass es auch um mädels geht XD


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hätt ich bei dem bild ncih gedacht dass es auch um mädels geht XD


Der gedanke ist auch ziemlich weit hergeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Oktober 2008)

2009 soll der zweite teil des filmes raus kommen
der Film erschined auserdem im Jahr 2005 und wurde Fur den Saturn Award nominiert im Jahr 2006 die Kategorie musst ihr selber raus finden xD


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> 2009 soll der zweite teil des filmes raus kommen
> der Film erschined auserdem im Jahr 2005 und wurde Fur den Saturn Award nominiert im Jahr 2006 die Kategorie musst ihr selber raus finden xD


hmm welche Kat könnte das wohl gewesen sein hmmm mal überlegen.... ah ja Horror XD


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

Slither vll?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

The Descent so heißt der Film ich schau ob ich heut noch n film finde ansonst gibts morgen früh einen


----------



## Lurock (12. Oktober 2008)

Boah, LoD,... Editieren! =P


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boah, LoD,... Editieren! =P


lass ihn doch seinen counter pushen


----------



## Klunker (12. Oktober 2008)

The Desdent - Abgrund des Schreckens,   lief vor ein paar Wochen auf Pro7 . Ein Frauentruppe macht einen Ausflug in den Bergen und finden eine Höhle.
Sie denken sie würde zu den öffentlich auf der Karte markierten gehören und gehen hinein, drinen veritren sie sich und werden von menschen ähnlich aussehende Kreaturen hingerichtet. Am ende träumt die letzte Überlebende sie könnte entkommen aber stirbt trotzdem in der Höhle.

So schlecht wie die Zusammenfassung von mir, war auch der Film  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Oktober 2008)

no ich fand ihn gut

Das problem is wo soll im film der story fetzen fur den 2ten teil sein??


----------



## Klunker (12. Oktober 2008)

Wer ist denn ejtzt dran?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Wer ist denn ejtzt dran?


eigendlich ich aber ich find kein film -.- also ffa


----------



## iliekmilk (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie mein Avatar schon besagt bin ich The Dude aus The Big Lebowski =D


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

iliekmilk schrieb:


> Wie mein Avatar schon besagt bin ich The Dude aus The Big Lebowski =D


you failed

da hat wohl jemand nicht die erste seite gelesen -.-


----------



## Urengroll (12. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Na dann ran an den Speck.................^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

dieses sofa erinnert mich i-wie an eon flux (scheiß film^^)


----------



## x3n0n (12. Oktober 2008)

Per Anhalter durch die Galaxie


----------



## Urengroll (12. Oktober 2008)

richtig...............^^


----------



## x3n0n (13. Oktober 2008)

FFA


----------



## shadow24 (13. Oktober 2008)

Für den Montagmorgen wieder ein leichtes:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (13. Oktober 2008)

so bitte habe endlich mal ein Bild gefunden, von den vieren die ich eigentlich wollte existierten keine Bilder im net -.-

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





                                                                                       DRECK 5 MINUTEN ZU SPÄT

öhm ein Drogenfilm?


----------



## shadow24 (13. Oktober 2008)

nicht unbedingt ein Drogenfilm,aber mit Kriminellen hat es durchaus zu tun


----------



## Qonix (13. Oktober 2008)

Also der eine ist Mel Gibson aber von dem kenn ich nicht viele Filme. Also ka.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Oktober 2008)

der deutsche Filmtitel hat damit zu tun,worauf ich mich jeden Monat erneut freue)


----------



## Urengroll (13. Oktober 2008)

Fletchers Visionen?


Dann Payback! ffa..............^^


----------



## shadow24 (14. Oktober 2008)

ok,hier kommt ein neues Bild.stammt au sdem Jahr 1989:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (14. Oktober 2008)

Lethal Weapon 2? Wäre zumindest der einzige mit Mel der aus 1989 stammt ._.


----------



## shadow24 (14. Oktober 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Lethal Weapon 2? Wäre zumindest der einzige mit Mel der aus 1989 stammt ._.


ähmmm...Night falls...wir sind schon ein Bild weiter...das mit Mel Gibson war Payback....der Typ hier auf dem Bild ist definitiv nicht Mel Gibson und das hier ist ein Horrorfilm,mit etwas witzigen Einlagen.geht unter anderem um eine Zeitreise und einem Hexer...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ok,hier kommt ein neues Bild.stammt au sdem Jahr 1989:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Bild habe ich wohl schon 500 mal in der Fernsehzeitschrift gesehen, aber der Titel fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## BimmBamm (14. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ok,hier kommt ein neues Bild.stammt au sdem Jahr 1989



Julien Sands als "Warlock" von "Friday the 13th Part II"-Regisseur Steve Miner, der auch das unsägliche "Day of the dead"-'Remake' verbrochen hat. ffa.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2008)

also ich post mal was saueinfaches bis ich was besseres finde oder der wow patch endlich fertig ist -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (15. Oktober 2008)

Silent Hill?


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Silent Hill?


nein 

der is saueinfach leute der müsste eigendlich schon längst gelöst sein


----------



## rEdiC (15. Oktober 2008)

House of Wax?^^


----------



## BimmBamm (16. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der is saueinfach leute der müsste eigendlich schon längst gelöst sein



Bevor LoD sich verzweifelt ritzt: Das ist die großartige Hilary Swank in einem Scheiss-Film namens "The Reaping". Lauft einfach weg, wenn jemand euch diesen Dreck vorführen möchte! Ich hoffe, die gute Frau Swank hat diesen Müll nur gemacht, um eine weit bessere Rolle zu bekommen (oder des Geldes willen, dann ist sie auch entschuldigt) Wer abseits von "Boys don't cry" und "Million Dollar Baby" einen verdammt guten Film mit Swanks sehen möchte, dem sei der von ihr produzierte "11:14" empfohlen (Swank ist hier nur in einer wenig attraktiven Nebenrolle - sowohl was Aussehen als auch Screentime betrifft -  zu sehen). Mhm, kann ich euch diesen Streifen schmackhaft machen, wenn ich verrate, daß dort jemand seinen Schwanz verliert, weil er beim Pissen aus dem Auto den Gegenverkehr nicht beachtet?.

Mal was nicht ganz so einfaches: Das vielleicht beste Roadmovie. Jahrelang nicht zu sehen, weil der Soundtrack, auf dem "The Doors" zu hören sind, nicht lizensiert werden konnte - da sind die "Doors"-Rechteinhaber sehr eigen. Herausragendes Beispiel des "New Hollywoods". Macho-Rama, indeed!

Vier Räder, die die Freiheit bedeuten (oder Ziellosigkeit). Das Filmfahrzeug wurde später von Harrison Ford in "American Graffiti" (Regie: George "Star Wars" Lucas) zu Schrott gefahren (zumindest die Version mit Überrollbügel, die im nächsten Bild zu sehen ist - eines von den drei im Film benutzten Autos existiert noch heute). Autofans sollten die kaum vorhandene "C-Säule[1]" des Wagens beachten - ganz viel Dach, das nur rudimentär mit der Karosserie verbunden ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keiner hat in diesem Streifen einen Namen. Hier zeigen sich der "Mechaniker", der "Fahrer" und das "Mädchen" (die hat leider inzwischen freiwillig den Löffel ganz weit weg geschmissen). Davon ab: Sie mag noch ihre Hand so fordernd auf den "Mechaniker" legen - ihr Blick zeigt doch offenbar ein ganz anderes Begehren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Extreme GTOing (das Teil wurde danach in anderen Filmen benutzt; heute befindet es sich in Sammler-Hand - leider nicht meiner):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"You can never go fast enough":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei der Hauptdarsteller sind bekannte Musiker ihrer Zeit (deren Songs übrigens nicht auf dem Soundtrack zu finden sind. Musik wird hier nur indirekt benutzt, etwa wenn sie aus den Lautsprechern der Autos kommt). 
Der Film beschreibt wortkarg in ausdrucksstarken Bildern die Ziellosigkeit einer amerikanischen Generation, die nach dem Ende der US-amerikanischen Beteiligung im Vietnam-Krieg ihr politisches Engagement verlor und zu "Rebellen ohne Grund" wurde. Oberflächlich erzählt der Streifen vom Rennen zwischen zwei Jugendlichen in einem '55er Chevy und einem GTO-Fahrer, bei dem der Gewinner den Wagen des Verlierers bekommt ("pink slip"). Sicher kein Streifen für jeden (keine Action, keine 08/15-Geschichte); als Zeichen seiner Zeit aber wesentlich kraftvoller und eindringlicher als das "New-Hollywood"-Urprodukt "Easy Rider". Bilder-Kino vom Allerfeinsten - und ein weiterer Vertreter der "Cult-Movies", die diesen Titel tatsächlich verdienen!

Bis vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gab es nur die "Tin-Box"-DVD von Anchor Bay (inkl. Schlüsselanhänger in Form des '55er Chevys[2]), für die bisweilen dank der strengen Limitierung auf 15.000 Exemplare schon mal 200 € über den Tisch gingen. Mittlerweile hat sich Criterion des Streifens erbarmt und ihn in einer sehr empfehlenswerten, wenn auch immer noch nicht kostengünstigen 2-DVD-Edition neu aufgelegt. Ein Must-See!

"Dracun, übernehmen Sie die Google-Arbeit?"

Kann man wieder ein mehrteiliges Rätsel draus machen:

a) wie heißt der Film?
b) welcher berühmte Folk-Singer übernahm die Rolle des "Fahrers"?
c) in welcher bekannten Band spielte der Darsteller des "Mechanikers"?
d) wie hieß der Regisseurs des Streifens?
e) der Regisseur hatte zuvor zwei existentialistische Western gedreht. Wie hießen die Dinger?
f) Wie heißt der heute weltbekannte Hauptdarsteller und Mitautor der Western-Streifen (er spielte in beiden, schrieb aber nur einen)?
g) Welcher berühmte C-Produzent produzierte diese Western (mal wieder: Auf sein Konto gehen auch Copolla und Scorsese)?

Bimmbamm, betrübt, daß es so wenig gute Filme gibt, die auch tolle Karren in den Mittelpunkt heben

[1] Die "Säulen", die das Dach stützen, werden von der Front aus nach hinten durchalphabetisiert. "A" ist die Verbindung nach den vorderen Kotflügeln; "B" ist die Verbindung nach der 1. Tür (der GTO hat wie im Bild zu sehen ebenso wie viele andere "Fastbacks" keine, was die Seitenansicht von Zweitürern mit heruntergekurbelten hinteren Fenstern (wohlgemerkt: 2-Türer; obwohl es auch ganz wenige 4-Türer ohne "B"-Säule gibt) besonders attraktiv macht. Außer Nobelkarossen wie z. B. "Mercedes" und "Cadillac" haben nur die sogenannten "Fastbacks" herunterkurbelbare hintere Fenster, obwohl sie Zweitürer sind). Die "C"-Säule" ist die stützende Verbindung zwischen Dach und Heckscheibe zur sonstigen Karosserie - beim 55'er kaum vorhanden.

[2] Man beachte die Stoßstange vorne im Vergleich zum Filmbild (Scan ist mit der Plastikhülle; ich hab das Ding bis heute nicht ausgepackt). Wahrscheinlich ist das Teil nicht mal exklusiv für diese Auflage hergestellt, sondern lediglich eine weniger bekannte Replika, die einfach eingekauft wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Oktober 2008)

Mensch Bimmbamm,da hast du dich ja wieder selbst mit übertroffen.also manche,so wie ich,posten hier ein Satz und packen ein kleines Bildchen dazu,aber du zelebrierst das hier richtig,postest grosse Bilder,gibts interessante Hintergrundinfos,verblüffst mit unglaublichen Detailwissen und stellst neben einer Kritik und der Handlung deines reingesetzten Filmes auch noch mehrere Fragen...Daumen hoch für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und für die Ansichtsfotos des 55er Chevrolets(wurde der echt zerschrotet von Harrison Ford?) und des 70er Pontiacs.ich verneige mich...
so zur Auflösung:
a)Asphaltrennen
b)James Taylor
c)Beach Boys(Dennis Wilson)
d)Monte Hellman
e)weiss nur einen:The Shooting
f)Jack Nicholson
g)weiss ich leider nicht


----------



## BimmBamm (16. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> du zelebrierst das hier richtig



Das mag daran liegen, daß ich das Medium "Film" richtig mag. Nirgendwo sonst verschmelzen die Kunstformen von Malerei, Fotografie, Musik und Darstellung in einem Ganzen! Davon ab gibt es nichts unterhaltsameres, als genau in allen diesen Kunstformen die Leute scheitern zu sehen - was mein Faible für den Trash-Film erklären könnte.
Der Film an sich - ob Dokumentation, Fiktion, reine Unterhaltung oder auch Nachrichtenmontage - ist meiner Ansicht nach das wichtigste Instrument der modernen Meinungsbildung. Der alte Spruch, daß ein Bild mehr als 1000 Worte sagt, trifft meines Erachtens absolut zu - und wir betrachten das in unserer Region 25 mal in der Sekunde (auf das Fernsehformat bezogen; im Kino glotzen wir mit 24 Bildern).



> wurde der echt zerschrotet von Harrison Ford?



Eher von seinem Stunt-Driver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das Ding ging meines Wissens nach in "American Graffiti" 'drauf, als sich der von Harrison Ford gespielte Macho im finalen Abschlußrennen überschlug. Die Narbe am Kinn hat sich Ford übrigens angeblich zugezogen, als er besoffen einen Autounfall verursachte.



> so zur Auflösung:
> a)Asphaltrennen



Ich bevorzuge den Originaltitel "Two-Lane Blacktop". Das Kinoplakat ist sehr geil (haben will!):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit: Das Cover der Criterion bringt (abgesehen von den "Extra"-Sachen) den Film ebenfalls auf den Punkt. "The quintessential Road Movie" ist durchaus eine Aussage, die ich unterschreiben würde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> e)weiss nur einen:The Shooting



Der andere ist "Ride in the Whirlwind"; Nicholson hat dazu das Drehbuch geschrieben und spielte selbstverständlich mit.



> g)weiss ich leider nicht



Einfach: Roger Corman. Mit Sicherheit nicht der größte Regisseur auf Erden, aber der Kerl wußte genau, welche Leute er anheuern mußte. Ich empfehle in der Hinsicht auch den sehr unterschätzten "Planet des Schreckens". Wer sich da an "Alien" erinnert fühlt, dem mag gesagt sein, daß der spätere "Aliens"-Regisseur James Cameron da seine Finger im Spiel hatte, was die Szenerie-Gestaltung betrifft.
Corman gab auch etlichen wegweisenden Regisseuren wie halt Bodganovich ("Targets"), Coppola ("Dementia 13") oder Scorsese ("Boxcar Bertha") die Möglichkeit, eigene Filme zu realisieren (das ist sowas wie eine Legende: Wenn ein Kerl sich als hilfreich erwies, durfte der einen eigenen Film mit sehr begrenzten Mitteln realisieren. "Targets" ist ein herausragendes Beispiel).

Bimmbamm, ffa gebend, wenn Shadow24 nichts neues veröffentlicht


----------



## shadow24 (16. Oktober 2008)

hehe,coole Plakate...
ach,der gute alte Roger Corman,tatsächlich hab ich Planet des Schreckens nach Alien gesehen und wurde witzigerweise auch tatsächlich an selbigen erinnert als ich die düstere Szenerie des Planeten sah...
so,nun zum neuen Film:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Oktober 2008)

Reservoir Dogs?

Ist aber ne ganze Weile her dass ich den Film gesehen habe, deswegen bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich würde das Bild aber kurz nach der Benzin Szene einordnen.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Oktober 2008)

Reservoir dogs ist natürlich richtig.welche Szene das ist weiss ich auch nicht mehr genau.hab den auch vor Jahren gesehen...
du bist


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Oktober 2008)

[attachment=5411:71631_004_7B5BB3E9.jpg]


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2008)

Bimmbamm hatte natürlich recht und ich empfehle auch wegzulaufen vor dem film er ist grauenvoll bähh!


----------



## shadow24 (17. Oktober 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> [attachment=5411:71631_004_7B5BB3E9.jpg]


puh,schwarzweiss,ist der schon älter oder nur auf schwarzweiss getrimmt?die erinnert mich wegen des Schmollmundes und wie sie sich da lasziv auf dem Bett räkelt an Brigitte Bardot....aber mit kurzen Haaren und so fertig?ne Tragödie?
ich glaub ich brauch mehr Tipps...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich brauch mehr Tipps...



Gut, die Dame ist kennt eigentlich fast jeder, vor allem denke ich wegen ihrer Komödien aus den 80ern und frühen 90ern. Dies war einer ihrer ersten Filmen, wofür sie auch den Oscar als beste Nebendarstellerin bekommen hat.
Ihr Filmpartner ist jetzt schon seit ein paar Jahren tot und wahrscheinlich am ehesten bekannt aus seinen Filmen mit einem anderen Schauspieler. Von 1968 bis 1998 war es derer zehn.

P.S. der Film ist farbig. Fand aber dieses Bild am passendsten.


----------



## BimmBamm (17. Oktober 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Gut, die Dame ist kennt eigentlich fast jeder, vor allem denke ich wegen ihrer Komödien aus den 80ern und frühen 90ern. Dies war einer ihrer ersten Filmen, wofür sie auch den Oscar als beste Nebendarstellerin bekommen hat.



Shit! Dann habe ich die Dame doch richtig erkannt, war mir jedoch nicht sicher, weil das Bild eben in s/w ist. Ihre Tochter mag ich allerdings lieber. Goldie Hawn ist's.



> Ihr Filmpartner ist jetzt schon seit ein paar Jahren tot und wahrscheinlich am ehesten bekannt aus seinen Filmen mit einem anderen Schauspieler. Von 1968 bis 1998 war es derer zehn.



Die "Grumpy old men" (Jack Lemmon und Walter Matthau).



> P.S. der Film ist farbig. Fand aber dieses Bild am passendsten.



"Die Kaktusblüte". Hättest Du ein Bild der Bergman 'reingeknallt, wäre es einfacher gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ffa.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Oktober 2008)

oh mann,stimmt.das ist Goldie Hawn...jetzt wo Bimmbamm das schreibt.der Mund passt 100%ig))aber die Frisur passt ja überhaupt nicht zu ihr.meine Güte hatte sie erst ein schlechten Geschmack...


----------



## Night falls (17. Oktober 2008)

Ein Film den ich richtig genossen habe als er in unserem Filmclub gezeigt wurde... War garnicht einfach ein Bild dafür zu finden... Viel Spass beim raten, auch wenn ich denke, dass BimmBamm ihn kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (17. Oktober 2008)

So ist Jacky Chang!

Jetzt muss ich nur noch in den Erinnerungen kramen!

Wooden Man?


----------



## Night falls (18. Oktober 2008)

Das ist nicht Jacky Chang, und es ist auch nicht Wooden Man!
Ist nicht ganz so einfach, aber jemand muss ja mal ne kleine Herausforderung in den Thread bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (19. Oktober 2008)

Na dann gib mal Tip oder so!


----------



## Night falls (19. Oktober 2008)

Hmm... Der Hauptdarsteller (rechts im Bild) ist aus Amerika und teilt den Vornamen mit dem wahrscheinlich berühmtesten Barbaren der Filmgeschichte...


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Hmm... Der Hauptdarsteller (rechts im Bild) ist aus Amerika und teilt den Vornamen mit dem wahrscheinlich berühmtesten Barbaren der Filmgeschichte...


also Arnold


----------



## Night falls (19. Oktober 2008)

Jo, aus dem bekannten Film "Arnold der Barbar". Was ich aber noch erwähnen wollte: Der Hauptdarsteller heißt nicht WIRKLICH so mit Vornamen, sondern es handelt sich hierbei um ein Pseudonym. Er ist allerdings im Grunde genommen nur unter diesem bekannt.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Jo, aus dem bekannten Film "Arnold der Barbar". Was ich aber noch erwähnen wollte: Der Hauptdarsteller heißt nicht WIRKLICH so mit Vornamen, sondern es handelt sich hierbei um ein Pseudonym. Er ist allerdings im Grunde genommen nur unter diesem bekannt.


der heißt Conan?


----------



## Night falls (19. Oktober 2008)

Nein, ich habe gelogen... Was sollte denn die Frage jetzt bitte? O.o


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe gelogen... Was sollte denn die Frage jetzt bitte? O.o


ja bleib locker is ja gut also der Typ rechts heißt Conan mit Vorname und das is son Chinafilm wose sich in die Fresse haun


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Oktober 2008)

Ok, da das hier schon länger gerht, versuch ich mich mal in der Auflösung.

Ninja in the dragon's den?
Mit Conan Lee?


----------



## shadow24 (20. Oktober 2008)

also ich schwanke zwischen Ninja Kommando und Destroyers...damals,Anfang der 80er hab ich Ninja-Filme und Martial Arts verschlungen.und hab dutzende B-Movies in der Richtung gesehen.aber da das über ein viertel Jahrhundert her ist kann ich mich nich mehr so gut dran erinnern
in Destroyers weiss ich noch das die mit einer zeitmaschine in die Vergangenheit sind und von daher könnte der Gegner auf dem Bild mit dem Wikingerhelm gut passen,aber Ninja-Kommando spielt auch im Mittelalter und da wurden die Leute ja auch mit den seltsamsten Kopfbedeckungen im Film ausgestattet,obwohl das völlig schwachsinnig war...


----------



## Night falls (20. Oktober 2008)

Thorrak hat dabei vollkommen Recht! Shadow hat auch halb Recht, da Ninja Kommando der deutsche Titel ist. (Der gegner mit dem Hörnerhelm spielt den "Bullenteufel" auf einem chinesischen Volksfest) Thorrak kam zuerst, also ist er jetzt dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Oktober 2008)

ja,geil,der Bullenteufel...stimmt.jetzt wo du das geschrieben hast.hat der nicht durch die Nase immer Dampf abgelassen)))?
ach,die alten Eriinnerungen....*zurücklehn und Pfeiffe stopf*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Oktober 2008)

Gut, ich mach dann mal weiter. Allerdings muss ich zugeben dass den Ninja Film gegoogelt habe (natürlich^^). Martial Arts waren irgendwie nie mein Fall.


So, nächster Film.

[attachment=5462:LaBoum.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (20. Oktober 2008)

The day after-Der Tag danach?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> The day after-Der Tag danach?



Korrekt.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Oktober 2008)

ok,hier noch ein einfacher:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Oktober 2008)

Ach, das ist der mit den 2 Löwen die Menschen fressen. Geht um den Bau einer Eisenbahn.

Jetzt müsste mir nur der Titel einfallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit mein Der Geist und die Dunkelheit


----------



## Thront (20. Oktober 2008)

der könig der löwen


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> der könig der löwen


Jenseits von Afrika?


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

Qonix hat recht und zwar sowas von^^


----------



## shadow24 (21. Oktober 2008)

erstmal sorry,kam gestern nicht mehr dazu zu antworten...
genau Qonix,du hast recht...Der Geist und die Dunkelheit ist korrekt.beruht auf einer wahren Begebenheit.natürlich im Film etwas übertrieben dargestellt,aber mit Val Kilmer und Michael Douglas sehr gut besetzt und durchaus spannend gedreht...
du bist dran


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

Na dann mach ich mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Retow (21. Oktober 2008)

der Basketball spieler schaut nach *Flubber *aus was anderes würd mir nicht einfallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Mike


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Retow (21. Oktober 2008)

War klar aber wollte mal wieder was gesagt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja egal...


----------



## shadow24 (21. Oktober 2008)

erstzmal gz an Qonix für das neue Avatar(?),obwohl ich dein altes auch immer sehr geil fand,wo die Tür nach innen aufging
zum Bild:fällt mir im Moment auch net ein welcher Film das sein könnte,aber 1000%ig ne Komödie.wenn ich den alten Herrn im Trainingsanzug und dieses nasse Handtuch im Vordergrund stehen sehe,muss man unweigerlich an eine Komödie denken...erinnert mich total an Voll auf die Nüsse oder wi eder hiess mit Ben Stiller wo die Völkerball spielen.genialer Film...nur hier ist es Basketball...mhhh....ein Tip bitte noch...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie erinnert mich der Kerl auf dem Bild an Tim Allen, nur halt .... älter.


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

@shadow24: Danke, dachte es ist mal Zeit für was neues. Die Sig ist auch neu. Der liebe Bankchar war so nett mir was zu machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


OK, dann hier mal ein kleiner Tipp:

Der Film kam gerade auf DVD raus.


----------



## Urengroll (21. Oktober 2008)

Ja Quonix ist mal etwas anderes! Finde ich als OP Fan geil.................^^


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

Jo, OP ist einfach geil. Will endlich das der nächste Manga kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Na dann hald noch ein Tipp:

Es geht um eine Hochzeit.


----------



## Klunker (21. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> erstzmal gz an Qonix für das neue Avatar(?),obwohl ich dein altes auch immer sehr geil fand,wo die Tür nach innen aufging
> zum Bild:fällt mir im Moment auch net ein welcher Film das sein könnte,aber 1000%ig ne Komödie.wenn ich den alten Herrn im Trainingsanzug und dieses nasse Handtuch im Vordergrund stehen sehe,muss man unweigerlich an eine Komödie denken...erinnert mich total an Voll auf die Nüsse oder wi eder hiess mit Ben Stiller wo die Völkerball spielen.genialer Film...nur hier ist es Basketball...mhhh....ein Tip bitte noch...



hätte ich auch gesagt, mal wieder so eine underdog story die dan zu den besten werden, in einer komödie verpackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2008)

Ach kommt schon. Ist doch jetzt wirklich nicht mehr schwer.

So jetzt gints noch ein Bild, jetzt will ich aber eine Lösung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2008)

mmm..der typ kommt mier irgentwo her bekannt vor


----------



## Urengroll (22. Oktober 2008)

keine Ahnung


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2008)

Mann, ich musste meine Freundin fragen wie der Film heißt :S

Das sollte "Verliebt in die Braut" sein, oder?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2008)

na endlich

du bist picollo


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was zum auflockern zwischendurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Night falls (22. Oktober 2008)

28 weeks later, oder?


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2008)

So ist es

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Night falls (22. Oktober 2008)

Okay dann hier der nächste... Der Film ist sowas von zum schießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2008)

lolol sind das nazi zombies? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (22. Oktober 2008)

Das siehst du schon ganz richtig... xD
Das engt die Auswahl allerdings jetzt schon auf ca. 4 Filme oder so ein =/


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2008)

schuss ins blaue:
shock wave


----------



## Night falls (22. Oktober 2008)

*meep* Falsch!


----------



## shadow24 (23. Oktober 2008)

Stones War/War of the dead?


----------



## Night falls (23. Oktober 2008)

Leider auch falsch... Hinweis: Es handelt sich um einen französischen Film


----------



## shadow24 (23. Oktober 2008)

Die Oase der Zombies?


----------



## Night falls (23. Oktober 2008)

Nein, der andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Oktober 2008)

Le Lac des Mortes vivantes...wie der auf deutsch heisst weiss ich nicht(falls der überhaupt ein deutschen Titel hat)


----------



## Night falls (23. Oktober 2008)

Englisch: Zombie Lake
Deutsch: Sumpf der lebenden Toten

Jup du hast Recht - weitermachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Oktober 2008)

oh mann,komm heut hier im Forum zu nix...ffa...


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

Mal schaun ob den hier wer kennt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Oktober 2008)

ahh den hab ich schon mal gesehn. herr wirf eine eigebung vom himmel!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mal schaun ob den hier wer kennt^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht fast so aus, wie in silent hill 3 oder 4 weiss net mehr genau, wo die hände auch aus der wand kommen^^


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

häh?? nee kenn nru einen sh film der is zwar genial aber ne das is definitv net der film^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> häh?? nee kenn nru einen sh film der is zwar genial aber ne das is definitv net der film^^


ich meinte auch das spiel =P


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

aso^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Oktober 2008)

god save my dvd sammlung!
zombie 2 - day of the dead


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

SCHEISSE^^

Righty Right du bist^^


Fuck...verdammt^^ dacht dat wär en bissel schwerer^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Oktober 2008)

naja george a. romeros zombie filme sind legendär und außerdem hab ich mir erst gestern n paar szenen ausm director's cut von dawn of the dead angeguckt. und die szene vergisst man auch nich so schnell^^

näxter film:
könnte dracun evtl kennen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

Das müsste Evil Dead sein^^
Tanz der Teufel bin nur am überlegen welcher Teil^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das müsste Evil Dead sein^^
> Tanz der Teufel bin nur am überlegen welcher Teil^^


nein


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

neiin war mir sicher wegen der aufgehenden erde^^
 hmm ein weiterer zombie film oder eher nur horror??


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Oktober 2008)

zombie film passt schon.


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

der screen is ja mal heavy i weiß i kenne den screen aber i komm net druff woher^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Oktober 2008)

klitze kleiner tipp:
in dem film spielt levar burton (gordi laforge aus star trek) mit


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

Wer LEvar Burton weiß ich ganz genau^^ i fand aber Brent Spiner definitiv besser^^


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

hmm vllt. "The Midnight Hour" würd mir jetzt mal nach Überlegung und befragung eines Kumpels und von google einfallen??


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hmm vllt. "The Midnight Hour" würd mir jetzt mal nach Überlegung und befragung eines Kumpels und von google einfallen??


nein.

regie: armand mastroiani
jahr: 1986
darsteller:
michelle nichols
maxwell caulfield
talia balsam
bradford bancroft


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein.
> 
> regie: armand mastroiani
> jahr: 1986
> ...


google sagt


The Supernaturals


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Oktober 2008)

jep im original zumindest http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebellen_des_Grauens


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jep im original zumindest http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebellen_des_Grauens


ok leider bin ich heut schon zu müde also ffa


----------



## Lillyan (24. Oktober 2008)

Dann schnapp ichs mir mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Klassiker, auch wenn der Screen schwer ist (für alle kleinen Mädchen aber wahrscheinlich eine der Schlüsselszenen des Films :>)... von daher gibt es erstmal keine Tips.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Oktober 2008)

also im ersten Moment dachte ich an Pocachontas(wegen dem Blumenring),aber als ich dann mal die Finger nachzählte und ein bissel auf die Fingernägel/Krallen schaute,hab ich das dann doch ganz schnell verworfen.ich glaub das ist dieser Hundefilm von Disney.muss ich mal eben googeln


----------



## Urengroll (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich kenne den , das ist die Maus auf dem Feld!

Mrs. Brisby und das Geheimnis von Nimh


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

Man, seit ihr pfeiffen.

Das ist der Disney Zeichentrickfilm von Robin Hood.


----------



## Urengroll (24. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Man, seit ihr pfeiffen.
> 
> Das ist der Disney Zeichentrickfilm von Robin Hood.




Kann auch sein!^^


----------



## shadow24 (24. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Man, seit ihr pfeiffen.
> 
> Das ist der Disney Zeichentrickfilm von Robin Hood.


hehe,leider kennen wir uns in Kinderfilmen nicht so gut aus wie du...könnte aber durchaus Robin Hood sein....


----------



## Urengroll (24. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hehe,leider kennen wir uns in Kinderfilmen nicht so gut aus wie du...könnte aber durchaus Robin Hood sein....




Wir sind ja auch keine kleinen Mädchen...........^^


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

Was willst du damit sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich finde das einer der genialsten Disney-Filme aller Zeiten. Es hat Comedy, Action und Romantik drinn. Auch verweist er auf das Verhältnis zwischne arm und reich. Einfach nur genial. Hab den Film als kleiner Junge geliebt und weiss Gott wie oft gesehen. Ausserdem schaue ich ihn auch heute noch wenn er mal wieder im Fernsehen kommt. Errinnert einem immer wieder an meine Kindheit und wie einfach damals alles war.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Oktober 2008)

Qonix hat natürlich recht :>


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

Wenn wir schon bei der Sparte Zeichentrick sind, mach ich doch mal weiter. Ist aber zu einfach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Mulan oder wie das geschrieben wird


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

Jup, du bist.


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist einfach


----------



## shadow24 (24. Oktober 2008)

naja,so einfach nun auch wiedre nicht...ich erkenn das Bild nur weil ich den Film mehrfach gesehen habe,da das eine der besten Komödien überhaupt ist.das sind di ebeiden älteren Damen nach dem Gebrauch von Canabis
der Film heisst Grasgeflüster.absolut sehenswert...ffa


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Korrekt, du bist!


----------



## Rexo (24. Oktober 2008)

Hier einer der filme die immer in meiner DvD sammlung sein werden
[attachment=5563ild_1.jpg]


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Oktober 2008)

Erinnert mich vom Look her an französische oder vielleicht auch italienische Actiofilme wie zb. Taxi. Auf jeden Fall europäisch.


----------



## Urengroll (24. Oktober 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Erinnert mich vom Look her an französische oder vielleicht auch italienische Actiofilme wie zb. Taxi. Auf jeden Fall europäisch.




Wäre auch mein Tip!

Taxi 1-3


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wäre auch mein Tip!
> 
> Taxi 1-3


jo ich sag auch taxi 1-3


----------



## Rexo (24. Oktober 2008)

las es ma gelten Taxi 4 xD


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich mal mal weiter.

[attachment=5601:Iamnotacrook.jpg]


----------



## Dracun (27. Oktober 2008)

Ganz klar Gefährliche Brandung

mit Patrick Swayze & Keanu Reeves 

net schlecht der Film^^

Ich würd ja direkt wen neues Pic reinmachen nur leider keene Zeit muss nach HDZ 2^^ also darf wer anders^^


Und ja i weiß das dies der Film is^^


----------



## Dracun (28. Oktober 2008)

gut wenn keiner will dann mach ich es eben doch selbst^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dürfte recht einfach sein^^


----------



## Urengroll (28. Oktober 2008)

Bruce Lee!^^


----------



## shadow24 (28. Oktober 2008)

Der Mann mit der Todeskralle...ffa


----------



## Night falls (28. Oktober 2008)

Mach ich mal weiter


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Oktober 2008)

Was ist das denn für ein abartiger Film?
Warum verwandelt die sich in eine Kuh?
Popcorn? What the Force?

Kranker Scheiß.



Muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen.


----------



## Night falls (28. Oktober 2008)

War das jetzt deine Antwort? Scheint als ob du den Trailer geguckt hättest, aber bitte pack noch dem Filmnamen rein und erklär genau was du meintest^^


----------



## shadow24 (29. Oktober 2008)

????????????seh ich als einziger das Bild eines schwangeren Mädchens?welcher Trailer?welche Kuh?was fürn Popcorn?
ist mit Thorrak alles in Ordnung????


----------



## Qonix (29. Oktober 2008)

Das Frage ich mich auch gerade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich sehe keine Anzeichen einer Kuh bei der schwangeren Frau.


----------



## Gribi (29. Oktober 2008)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Oktober 2008)

hier nochmal zwischendurch ein link frü qonix weil er wie ich Fan von Linkin Park ist und diese Comicfiguren mag
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sdNjB6jKgnE
find ich echt passend die Szenen zu dem Lied...


----------



## Qonix (29. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hier nochmal zwischendurch ein link frü qonix weil er wie ich Fan von Linkin Park ist und diese Comicfiguren mag
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sdNjB6jKgnE
> find ich echt passend die Szenen zu dem Lied...


1. Die Filme heissen Anime und die Comics Manga
2. Das ist Naruto, einer berühmtesten Manga/Anime auf der gesamten Welt
3. Jedes zweite Animemusikvideo hat ein Linkinpark Lied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein abartiger Film?
> 
> Kranker Scheiß.






Night schrieb:


> War das jetzt deine Antwort? Scheint als ob du den Trailer geguckt hättest, aber bitte pack noch dem Filmnamen rein und erklär genau was du meintest^^


also in dem zusammenhang mit ner schwangeren frau und abartig fällt mir nen film ein, wo den frauen die kinder rausgeschnitten und plüschbären eingesetzt wurden x_x


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ????????????seh ich als einziger das Bild eines schwangeren Mädchens?welcher Trailer?welche Kuh?was fürn Popcorn?
> ist mit Thorrak alles in Ordnung????



Keine Angst, mir geht es gut. Zumindest rede ich mir das immer ein^^

Kurze Erklärung: Mir hat das Bild nicht wirklich was gesagt. Am ehesten hätte ich es mit einem der "Nightmare on Elms Street" Filme in Verbindung gebracht, denn davon habe ich nur den ersten Teil wirklich gesehen und in diesem passieren ja gerne merkwürdige Sachen mit jungen Mädchen auf einem Bett.
Dann habe ich auf gut Glück mal nach dem Namen der Bilddatei gegoogelt und wollte, falls es Früchte trägt, die Klappe halten.
Allerdings war ich von dem Trailer und den kurzen Videos des Filmes "Tromeo&Juliet", aus dem das gepostete Bild stammt, so fasziniert, dass ich einfach irgendetwas dazu schreiben musste.
Ich meine ich bekomme nicht oft zu sehen dass Julias Bauch anschwillt, Romeo daraus Popcorn isst und kurz danach auch noch Ratten heraus krabbeln.

Ich sach mal ffa^^


----------



## Qonix (29. Oktober 2008)

Hab mir auf Youtube mal den Trailer angesehen. Man ist das ein kranker Film. Aber echt krank wie er den Bauch aufreisst das Popkorn frisst und dann kommen Ratten raus. 

Hier mal für alle der Trailer:


----------



## Lurock (29. Oktober 2008)

Harhar! Ich glaub den guck ich mir die Tage mal an.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Oktober 2008)

also so ein schwachsinnigen Filmtrailer hab ich ja lange nicht gesehen...wer denkt sich nur son scheiss aus?und noch viel schlimmer:wer guckt sich das dann auch noch an?


----------



## Night falls (29. Oktober 2008)

Wer sich das ausdenkt? Ganz einfach: Lloyd Kaufman und Michael Herz - die Gründer von Troma Entertainment. Die haben nen ganzen Haufen von Trash-Splatter-Exploitation Filmen gedreht. Ich persönlich kenne davon bisher jedoch nur Tromeo und Julia, dieser hat mich aber köstlich unterhalten! Total abstruse Szenen (Wie die Traumszene mit dem Popcorn), Komik und extrem überzeichnete Gewalt - zum schießen!

Muss aber jeder selber wissen wie er sowas beurteilt. ^_^


----------



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2008)

_Manche szenen im Trailer erinern eh an einen Porno Film._


----------



## Night falls (29. Oktober 2008)

Achja, in meiner Beschreibung hatte ich die Pornografie glatt vergessen xD

EDIT: Da es FFA ist, niemand einen Film gepostet hat und mein Film nicht auf ganz legale Weise erraten wurde, mach ich hier mal nen neuen hin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2008)

ach ne ein schwarz weiiß UFO film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2008)

das is ORion und cih meine nicht den erotik laden


----------



## Dracun (29. Oktober 2008)

Raumpatrouille Orion war aber eigentlich eine Sci FI Serie aller erster Güte und kein Film^^

Ich sag nur Bügeleisen^^



> Die seinerzeit für eine Fernsehverfilmung spektakulären Effekte besitzen heute einen ganz eigenen Charme. So wurden etwa verfremdete Bügeleisen und Bleistiftanspitzer als Armaturen und Plastikbecher als Deckenleuchten verwendet. Bei den Rangabzeichen an den Uniformen handelte es sich um Fragmente von Lochkarten für EDV-Systeme. Auf den Kopf gestellte Uhrpendel, bei denen eine Metallkugel auf einem zylindrischen Stiel saß, stellten die Fahrhebel dar. Auch Garnrollen und Wasserhähne kamen als Dekoelemente zum Einsatz.



Nur um dies mal zu erklären^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Raumpatrouille Orion war aber eigentlich eine Sci FI Serie aller erster Güte und kein Film^^
> 
> Ich sag nur Bügeleisen^^


aber wenn man es jezt sieht und weis das so zeugs verarbeitet wurde find ich das noch viel geiler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2008)

hier mal ein kleiner ausschnitt

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR8aSPT81pA


----------



## Night falls (29. Oktober 2008)

Meeep - Falsch! Ist wie gesagt kein Film, und das hier ist der FILMratethread!

EDIT: @unter mir: Was ist denn dir über die Leber gelaufen du Hampelmann? Ich hab ganz einfach gesagt, dass es falsch ist und keine Serie - wenn ich mich nicht aufgeregt habe muss ich mich nicht abregen. Und nebenbei gesagt - im Anfangspost steht Filme und im Threadtitel auch. Dass du dich darüber hinwegsetzt konnte ich nicht wissen, da ich - wie du meinem Anmeldedatum entnehmen kannst noch nicht sonderlich lange dabei bin. Und JETZT komme ich erstmal runter, da mich solche sinnlosen "reg dich nicht auf"s "komm mal runter"s  oder "reg dich ab"s nerven mich.

EDIT: @ 3 unter mir: 1. Hast du scheinbar riesentrollis Intention nicht verstanden, 2. ist was du da schreibst total bescheuert und 3. ist der Thread nicht der "Diskutiert über irgendeinen Schwachsinn"-Thread, sondern der "Welcher Film bin Ich"-Thread, also zurück zum Thema.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Meeep - Falsch! Ist wie gesagt kein Film, und das hier ist der FILMratethread!


Serien gehn auch ich hab auch schon serien gepostet also reg dich ab


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Serien gehn auch ich hab auch schon serien gepostet also reg dich ab


leute schlagen is ok hab ich auch schon gemacht.


----------



## Carcharoth (29. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Juden umbringen ist auch okay, hat fast jeder deutsche Oppi/Uroppi auch schon gemacht
> 
> roflmao





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es ist schön zu sehn wenn ein report was bringt^^

*kerbe in den gewehrschaft mach*


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2008)

könnten wir bitten nen tipp haben zu dem film ich weises echt nid kommt mir aber bekannt vor (schade das orion shcon ausm rennen ist)


----------



## Qonix (30. Oktober 2008)

Ist das aus MIB2 von diesem billigen Erklärungsfilm was da mit dem Licht von irgendwas passiert ist?


----------



## shadow24 (30. Oktober 2008)

das ist bestimmt "Plan 9 from outerspace" von Ed Wood dem schlechtesten Regisseur der Welt


----------



## Kurta (30. Oktober 2008)

ich sag es ist "*POKEMON!!!!!!*" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (30. Oktober 2008)

@Kurta: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem +1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Okay, nen Tipp! Der Film handelt von einem außerirdischen Pilz - hier noch ein Foto:


----------



## shadow24 (30. Oktober 2008)

SS-X-7 Panik im All aus dem Jahre 1965
Google ist mein freund,aber Night falls wird es mit diesen antiquierten und zugleich unbekannten Filmen,welche ausser dem Regisseur wohl nur noch ca. 10 Menschen weltweit bekannt sein dürften, nicht mehr...


----------



## Night falls (30. Oktober 2008)

Haste Recht mit... Werd dann wohl auf einfachere Filme umsteigen müssen...



> aber Night falls wird es mit diesen antiquierten und zugleich unbekannten Filmen,welche ausser dem Regisseur wohl nur noch ca. 10 Menschen weltweit bekannt sein dürften, nicht mehr...



Der Sinn dieses Satzes erschließt sich mir noch nicht ganz - was bedeutet das "Night Falls wird es [...] nicht mehr..." ?

Naja zugegeben, der hier war echt fies das seh ich ein, aber die anderen waren eigentlich alle noch relativ human. Bekannte Filme machen hier ja genug andere, also mach ich halt meistens irgendwelche B-Movie Klassiker die nicht so einfach zu erraten sind. Positiver Nebeneffekt davon ist, dass sich manche Leute mal wieder den ein oder anderen dieser alten Schinken angucken bzw darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden. (siehe z.B. Tromeo und Julia, den der Herr _"Ich-poste-völlig-aus-dem-Zusammenhang-gerissen-einen-Link-zu-einem-der-Zillionen-austauschbaren-Animevideos-mit-Linkin-Park-Untermalung-die-ich-auch-super-über-PM-verschicken-kann"_ ja allerdings schon mit fachmännischen Blick als Scheiß enttarnt hat, den sich ausschließlich Idioten angucken)

Wenn du sonstige Probleme mit mir hast, kannst du sie mir gerne über PM mitteilen. Ansonsten gilt: Mehr Filme zum raten-> mehr Spaß, also weitermachen bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Danke Qonix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Oktober 2008)

Night schrieb:


> _"Ich-poste-völlig-aus-dem-Zusammenhang-gerissen-einen-Link-zu-einem-der-Zillionen-austauschbaren-Mangavideos-mit-Linkin-Park-Untermalung-die-ich-auch-super-über-PM-verschicken-kann"_


Das sind Szenen aus dem Anime und nicht aus dem Manga. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es ist schön zu sehn wenn ein report was bringt^^
> 
> *kerbe in den gewehrschaft mach*


stimmt ja. die wussten da alle nix von und wollten das ja auch nich.


----------



## shadow24 (31. Oktober 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Haste Recht mit... Werd dann wohl auf einfachere Filme umsteigen müssen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


warum sollte ich Probleme mit dir haben,ich kenn dich ja nicht mal...
Probleme bereiten mir deine ausgefallenen Filme,die du als B-Movie-Klassiker titulierst....aber Klasiker, ob B-Movie oder Mainstream, sollten dem breiten Volk bekannt sein,von welchem man bei deinen Filmen nicht unbedingt ausgehen kann,oder meinst du einer deiner beiden zuletzt geposteten Filme wären hier irgend jemand im Forum bekannt?
aber egal,auf der anderen Seite lös ich gerne knackige Rätsel wie dein Pilzfilm.. 
naja und den Sinn meines Satzes sollte man doch eigentlich schon verstehen.gerade du ,mit deinem extravaganten Geschmack was Filme betrifft,unterstell ich damit mal eine gehörige Portion Intelligenz.das das ironisch gemeint war,liegt doch eigentlich auf der Hand,oder?
und ich geb dir recht dahingehend,dass ich mit meiner Kritik zu deinem Tromeo und Juliet wohl etwas vorschnell war.ich müsste ihn mir eigentlich erstmal anschauen,bevor ich solche Sätze los werde...
so,dann such ich auch gleich mal einen etwas schwierigeren Film raus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:hier das neue Bild...


----------



## shadow24 (31. Oktober 2008)

ein Tip zum Film:ist ein deutscher(!) Science Fiction Film....


----------



## Night falls (31. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist mir grad der Sinn des "Night falls wird es [...] nicht mehr..." aufgegangen. Ich hab erst irgendwie die Verbindung zu dem "Google ist mein Freund" nicht geblickt und die ganze Zeit nach irgendner Floskel wie z.B. "Ich glaub ich werd nicht mehr" gesucht die da passen könnte...^^
Einigen wir uns also drauf, dass ich etwas einfachere Filme reinstelle und mir nur gelegentlich rausnehme ne wirklich harte Nuss zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim aktuellen Film muss ich allerdings leider Gottes passen.


----------



## Urengroll (31. Oktober 2008)

Das Jesus Video?


----------



## shadow24 (3. November 2008)

so,erstmal sorry vorweg das ich jetzt erst wieder hier reinschaue,aber ich lag passenderweise am WE flach...
der Film um den es geht hat einen wirklich einprägsamen Namen und heisst:"Es ist nicht leicht ein Gott zu sein"...
der Film dreht sich darum was passiert wenn Zukunft auf vergangenheit trifft.der Hauptdarsteller,auf Niveau einer Raumfahrergeneration, trifft auf einem Planeten,wo die Einwohner auf Mittelalterniveau leben.er nutzt jetzt seine "gottgleiche" Macht aus um Herrscher über den ganzen Planeten zu werden
so,ich geb jetzt erstmal ffa


----------



## BimmBamm (3. November 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Probleme bereiten mir deine ausgefallenen Filme,die du als B-Movie-Klassiker titulierst....aber Klasiker, ob B-Movie oder Mainstream, sollten dem breiten Volk bekannt sein,von welchem man bei deinen Filmen nicht unbedingt ausgehen kann,oder meinst du einer deiner beiden zuletzt geposteten Filme wären hier irgend jemand im Forum bekannt?



Ja, die Filme sind bekannt. Gerade die "Troma"-Produktionen haben einen großen Fankreis - Lloyd Kaufman ist nicht umsonst ein gerngesehener Gast auf diversen DVD-Börsen. 

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man in einem Film-Thread nicht auch unbekanntere Sachen posten sollte - der Thread heißt ja nicht "Welcher Blockbuster, den jeder gesehen hat und nicht älter als 5 Jahre alt ist, bin ich?" Hätte Night seine Filme im "cinefacts"-Forum gepostet, hätte es wahrscheinlich keine 5 Minuten bis zur Entlarvung gebraucht...

Bimmbamm


----------



## picollo0071 (5. November 2008)

*push*


----------



## Night falls (5. November 2008)

Dann mach ich hier mal wieder nen Film rein... Ist aus dem 21. Jahrhundert aber trotzdem nicht total easy. Ich hoffe der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist okay - vor allem, da der eine Schauspieler doch einigen bekannt sein sollte:


----------



## shadow24 (6. November 2008)

stimmt,der ältere Herr kommt mir sehr bekannt vor,aber auf den Namen komm ich echt nicht...ist das eine Komödie,oder ein Drama,oder was ganz anderes?bitte noch ein oder zwei Tips dazu...


----------



## picollo0071 (6. November 2008)

Ist das Ashton Kutcher? (Hab mene Brille heut daheim vergessen :S)

mfg Gabriel


----------



## Night falls (6. November 2008)

Ashton Kutcher? O: Asche über dein Haupt! 
Okay hier noch 2 Tips: Der Film stammt aus Italien und beim Genre handelt es sich um eine Unterart des Thrillers.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. November 2008)

Wie gesagt. Meine Brille liegt daheim  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Irgendwie erinnert er mich aber an ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterart eines Thrillers? Krimi? oder eher in richtung Horrorfilm?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (6. November 2008)

jetzt weiss ich den namen wieder:das ist Max von Sydow und der einzige aktuelle italienische Film wo der mitspielt ist "Sleepless"...passt auch weil du ja schriebst aus dem 21.Jahrhundert und der ist aus 2004...


----------



## Night falls (6. November 2008)

Titel stimmt, Schauspieler stimmt, Erscheinungsjahr stimmt nicht... Es ist 2001 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mach mal weiter^^


----------



## shadow24 (6. November 2008)

ok,ist auch aus dem Jahr 2001 und mit meinem Lieblingsschauspieler:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coSadee (6. November 2008)

Hah das is From Hell spitzen Film über Jack the Ripper^^

FFA


----------



## shadow24 (6. November 2008)

jo From Hell mit Johnny Depp ist natürlich richtig...tja und wie schon von cosadee geschrieben:ffa...


----------



## Urengroll (26. November 2008)

oh ffa...........^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erscheinungsjahr 1998


----------



## picollo0071 (26. November 2008)

Dämon - Trau keiner Seele

FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## bkeleanor (26. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte nicht all zu schwer sein


----------



## picollo0071 (26. November 2008)

Transformers
1.) Das bild vergisst man nicht
2.) es steht am unteren Rand vom Bild xD

FFa^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## bkeleanor (26. November 2008)

omg...sagte ja einfach :-)

neues



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (27. November 2008)

picollo hat natürlich recht.................^^


----------



## Qonix (27. November 2008)

Das müsste Con Air sein.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. November 2008)

Richtig

du bist.


----------



## Qonix (27. November 2008)

Na dann wollen wir mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. November 2008)

Das müsste eigentlich Hancock sein.


----------



## Qonix (27. November 2008)

jo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. November 2008)

das ist richtig schwer...weiss nur der, der den Film gesehen hat (behaupte ich).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. November 2008)

Du solltest das Bild nicht einfach nur hier reinstelle sondern erst unter irgend einem Namen abspeichern und bei imageshack hochladen weil so kann man den Titel einfach im Link nach schauen.

Drop Dead Gorgeous 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. November 2008)

obwohl den hätte ich durch Denis Richards auch über google rausgefunden...in deutsch heisst der:Gnadenlos schön...
Edit:nartürlich auch durch Kirsten Dunst daneben.seh ich jetzt erst...


----------



## bkeleanor (27. November 2008)

1. richtig
2. um den link zu ändern bin ich zu faul
3. link anschauen ist A) clever  gecheatet :-)

so der nächste


----------



## Qonix (27. November 2008)

ich geb mal ffa


----------



## bkeleanor (27. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. November 2008)

Na das ist jetzt aber echt zu einfach. Diese Brüste erkennt man sofort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. November 2008)

Das muss Starsky & Hutch sein

Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: Wenn richtig: FFA

P.P.S.: Ich hab nicht aufgrund der Brüste geraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. November 2008)

Jop ist richtig! Da FFA ist nutz ich mal wieder die Gelegenheit! (Der Film ist sogar noch richtig neu!)


----------



## Qonix (27. November 2008)

Hmm, Hitman?


----------



## Night falls (27. November 2008)

Nope, ist aber auch ziemlich neu der Film...


----------



## shadow24 (28. November 2008)

Max Payne? falls richtig ffa..


----------



## Klunker (28. November 2008)

könnte tatsächlich max payne sein, da spielt so ein glatzkopf mit, habe den film leider noch nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (28. November 2008)

Stimmt auch nicht, wobei ich jetzt wo ihrs sagt wirklich ne ziemliche Ähnlichkeit zwischen der Szene aus Max Payne und dem hier sehe... Ich geb mal noch ein Bild und zwei Tips: Es geht um eine Band und der Film ist von 2007


----------



## picollo0071 (28. November 2008)

hm..
Die Band von Nebenan?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Night falls (28. November 2008)

Nope, hier ist noch einer - Es ist die Verfilmung eines sehr kontroversen Belgischen Buches.


----------



## Smoke89 (28. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Nope, hier ist noch einer - Es ist die Verfilmung eines sehr kontroversen Belgischen Buches.



Fällt mir spontan nur Ex Drummer


----------



## Night falls (28. November 2008)

Womit du auch recht hast!


----------



## Smoke89 (28. November 2008)

juhu dann ma meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (28. November 2008)

Verdammt das kenn ich, irgendso ein billig produzierter Kinderfilm mit nem Schiff namens Unicorn glaub ich...

EDIT: Die Unicorn und der Aufstand der Elfen? Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher - diese Köstüme da kenn ich auf jeden Fall und ich mein sie wären aus ebendiesem Film.

EDIT2: Nein, jetzt hab ichs wieder! Das war so ein mehrteiliger Film "Das zehnte Königreich", oder?


----------



## Smoke89 (28. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Verdammt das kenn ich, irgendso ein billig produzierter Kinderfilm mit nem Schiff namens Unicorn glaub ich...
> 
> EDIT: Die Unicorn und der Aufstand der Elfen? Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher - diese Köstüme da kenn ich auf jeden Fall und ich mein sie wären aus ebendiesem Film.
> 
> EDIT2: Nein, jetzt hab ichs wieder! Das war so ein mehrteiliger Film "Das zehnte Königreich", oder?



ja 2 stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich find den film gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw die 5 filme^^


----------



## riesentrolli (28. November 2008)

eine sehr geile serie von filmen. die könnte n ruhig mal wieder im fernsehen laufen.


----------



## Night falls (29. November 2008)

Dann hier mal was neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravor (29. November 2008)

hm. evtl die sieben samurai...?


----------



## Night falls (29. November 2008)

Nope - spielt auch weder in Asien noch kommt er von da


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

Tintenherz?? vllt?


----------



## Night falls (30. November 2008)

Stimmt auch nicht... Ist eine Trash-Kömödie aus JÜNGSTER Vergangenheit!


----------



## Extro (30. November 2008)

Na das weiss keiner, oder?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2008)

Extro schrieb:


> Na das weiss keiner, oder?


das interessiert auch keinen weil wi rnoch bei nem anderen film sind


----------



## K0l0ss (30. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Dann hier mal was neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Night schrieb:


> Stimmt auch nicht... Ist eine Trash-Kömödie aus JÜNGSTER Vergangenheit!




Jüngste Vergangenheit? Von welchem Zeitraum reden wir denn hier?


----------



## Night falls (1. Dezember 2008)

Von einem Zeitraum von gut einem Monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Von einem Zeitraum von gut einem Monat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is das dieser verkackte superheldenfilm mit dieser dämmlichen grünen fliege?


----------



## Night falls (1. Dezember 2008)

Nein, scheint wohl zu schwer zu sein... "My name is Bruce" mit Bruce Campbell - bekannt aus Evil Dead 1-3 und Nebenrollen in allen drei neuen Spiderman-Filmen.

Ich geb dann mal ffa.


----------



## K0l0ss (1. Dezember 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Nein, scheint wohl zu schwer zu sein... "My name is Bruce" mit Bruce Campbell - bekannt aus Evil Dead 1-3 und Nebenrollen in allen drei neuen Spiderman-Filmen.
> 
> Ich geb dann mal ffa.



Nie von gehört. Komisch...wo gabs den denn zu sehen?


----------



## Night falls (1. Dezember 2008)

In den USA und wenn überhaupt auf Deutsch, bald auf DVD... :>


----------



## Extro (1. Dezember 2008)

Wohnst du auch in den USA oder wie?

Naja ich war ja zu früh.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Dezember 2008)

also wenn ich di eTypen da sehe,denk ich sofort an eine Komödie....aber keine Ahnung welcher Film das sein soll


----------



## Extro (2. Dezember 2008)

Joa, gar nicht so Falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Dezember 2008)

@Extro: Hm ... Scheint 'n belgischer / niederländischer Film zu sein? Zumindest aus der Ecke. Aber die Charaktere sagen mir nix. Vom Blick her aber: Deppenkomödie oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Extro (2. Dezember 2008)

Etwas ist richtig an deinem Satz: Deppenkomödie. Aber sonst, nee ist nicht Belgisch ^^


----------



## Extro (2. Dezember 2008)

Dann noch Zwei kleine Bilder um Euch zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Dezember 2008)

oh Gott,die russische Antwort auf Police Academy?????


----------



## Extro (3. Dezember 2008)

Keiner weiss es?


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Dezember 2008)

Der eine Typ da auf dem linken Bild vorm Kreml (?) sieht bissl aus wie der aus "Waynes World". Aber das wirds ja wohl net sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, ich hab keinen Schimmer ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke du solltest auflösen O:


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Dezember 2008)

ist das nicht dieser mafiosi film in dem ein richtiger mafioso mitgespielt hat?


----------



## Extro (4. Dezember 2008)

Mh, ich denk keine weiss es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja Titel:

Les 11 Commandements

Französicher Film den es nur auf DvD gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nein, da kommt keiner von Waynes World^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Dezember 2008)

wenn das ffa heißt dann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn nicht dann /ignore plx


----------



## Qonix (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mal auf einen Western tippen. Aber mehr kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Dezember 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich würde mal auf einen Western tippen. Aber mehr kann ich nicht sagen.


sry aber leider komplett falsch


----------



## shadow24 (5. Dezember 2008)

also aufgrund des Bildes würde ich auf europäischen Film tippen...ich schwanke zwischen Nachkriegszeit oder Armenviertel aufgrund des Kleides des Mädchens und der Umgebung.aber ob Komödie, Tragödie oder was auch immer kann ich net sagen...


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Dezember 2008)

europäsich stimmt.
armenviertel auch so in etwa, hier kannste von ghetto sprechen.
tipp: ist ne buchverfilmung


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> europäsich stimmt.
> armenviertel auch so in etwa, hier kannste von ghetto sprechen.
> tipp: ist ne buchverfilmung



Geht es vllt ums Warschauer Ghetto?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Dezember 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Geht es vllt ums Warschauer Ghetto?


es ist vermutlich eine andere stadt, aber das land stimmt.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Dezember 2008)

ist das der Film "Ghetto" der in Vilnau/Litauen spielt?mit Heiko Ferch in der Hauptrolle?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Dezember 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist das der Film "Ghetto" der in Vilnau/Litauen spielt?mit Heiko Ferch in der Hauptrolle?


nein


----------



## shadow24 (5. Dezember 2008)

letzter Tip:Jakob der Lügner?


----------



## Night falls (5. Dezember 2008)

Jo das hätte ich auch gesagt. Bin mir zu 90% sicher, dass das stimmt!


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Dezember 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> letzter Tip:Jakob der Lügner?


jep


----------



## Night falls (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich geb shadow noch bis heute Abend, und wenn er dann keinen Screen postet, editier ich hier einen rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, da isses - muss ja mal weitergehn hier^^


----------



## shadow24 (8. Dezember 2008)

na der Film sieht doch mal interessant aus...aber ist bestimmt nicht das,was man auf den ersten Blick vermutet...
also ich tippe: deutscher oder italienischer B-Movie-Kriegsfilm.da es davon aber gefühlte 3000 gibt, hab ich kein Plan welcher das sein soll


----------



## Night falls (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube ich kann ruhigen Gewissens sagen, dass der Film genau das ist wonach er aussieht :>
Ziemlich geschmackloser Streifen, aber aufgrund seiner Absurdität doch für ein paar Lacher gut... (Gesetzt den Fall man kann sein Moralempfinden komplett abschalten)


----------



## shadow24 (9. Dezember 2008)

also ich finde wenn nach fast 2 Tagen nur ein post zu deinem Bild erscheint,solltest du vlt mal ein paar Infos zu dem Film bekannt geben,oder einfach auflösen...


----------



## Night falls (9. Dezember 2008)

Juh, ich lös dann mal einfach auf und geb ffa...

Die Antwort wäre gewesen: "Ilsa, she-wolf of the SS"


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Dezember 2008)

Auf den hätte ich als nächstes getippt :S
(nie gehört davon^^)

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Dezember 2008)

hf beim raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (9. Dezember 2008)

der wüstenplanet ?


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Dezember 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> der wüstenplanet ?


nein


----------



## Dracun (9. Dezember 2008)

Könnte es Flash Gordon sein???


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Dezember 2008)

From the Hassel to the *Star Crash*


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Könnte es Flash Gordon sein???


nein



Thorrak schrieb:


> From the Hassel to the *Star Crash*


jaaaaaaaaa!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Dezember 2008)

FFa.

Mir fällt grad kein guter Film ein, den ich noch nicht hatte.


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2008)

[attachment=6025ild_1.jpg]

serh schoner film


----------



## Klunker (10. Dezember 2008)

erster gedanke: Das fünfte Element   ist aber wohl falsch  oder?^^


----------



## Night falls (10. Dezember 2008)

Lola Rennt... einfacher gehts nich^^


----------



## shadow24 (11. Dezember 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Lola Rennt... einfacher gehts nich^^


da geb ich dir recht...mal sehen ob das hier genau so einfach zu lösen geht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Dezember 2008)

Easy da i den Film geil fand^^

Richard Gere in den *MOTHMAN PROPHEZEIUNGEN*

aja FFA


----------



## firose (11. Dezember 2008)

Da keiner ein Bild postet bin ich mal so frei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Dezember 2008)

Bloodsport 2?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## firose (11. Dezember 2008)

Jo Bloodsport is richtig, aber nicht der 2.


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Dezember 2008)

Ist doch alles das selbe^^

FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Dezember 2008)

so ich mach mal bissel ne andere form des spiels.

Wer spielte in welchem Film einen typen namens "Bruce Nolan".

Natürlich ist das der Hauptdarsteller.
sollte nicht all zu


----------



## Exo1337 (11. Dezember 2008)

Jim Carrey - Bruce Allmächtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## firose (11. Dezember 2008)

Den Film kenn ich, "Bruce allmächtig"...
müsste Jim Carrey gewesen sein.

Wenn ja FFA

Edith meint ich sollt schneller werden


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Dezember 2008)

richtig ...du bist


----------



## shadow24 (12. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (12. Dezember 2008)

Is das nicht The Good Shepherd


----------



## Qonix (12. Dezember 2008)

Nö, das ist Dogma.


----------



## Smoke89 (12. Dezember 2008)

vll auch oceans eleven oder twelve^^


----------



## Lari (12. Dezember 2008)

Ne, das ist Dogma.


----------



## Pille22 (12. Dezember 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ne, das ist Dogma.



Das ist Dogma!
Das ist die Szene wo Loki über sein Flammen-Schwert erzählt..... "verschärfter 'Zorn-Gottes-Touch' " und so weiter....


----------



## mofsens (14. Dezember 2008)

falls ffa:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Dezember 2008)

also den Film kenn ich...hat der Typ in der Badewanne nicht immer solche Visionen?war da nicht ein Experiment dran Schuld?hab den Film nicht gesehen,aber Kritiken darüber...komm aber echt nicht auf den Namen...


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Dezember 2008)

könntest mal auflösen, das weiss keiner.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2008)

mach einfach ein neues.mofsens weiss wahrscheinlich gar net mehr das er hier ein Bild reinghesetzt hat...


----------



## Haxxler (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich mach hier jetzt einfach mal weiter sonst dauerts ja ewig ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Dezember 2008)

Der Film heisst so wie das Bild. Ist mir aber auch schon passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (17. Dezember 2008)

ach verdammt darauf hab ich nich geachtet xD dann mach mal ein neues ^^


----------



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2008)

ich setz mal zwischendurch eins rein.die geilste Komödie ever



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Dezember 2008)

Bang Boom Bang?


----------



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2008)

das ist korrekt...du bist dran


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Dezember 2008)

Hehe, geiler Film yo. Da passt der Name richtig. Aber war mir grad nicht sicher, obs "Was nicht passt ..." war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geb FFA, hab grad keins.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Dezember 2008)

Was ist damit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Dezember 2008)

sieht aus wie ein Film aus den 80ern,aber ich weiss nicht welcher das ist...kleiner Tip dazu?


----------



## Furiel (19. Dezember 2008)

Lebe lieber ungewöhnlich..

Falls richtig, FFA.

Kann hier gerade nichts posten.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Dezember 2008)

Richtig Lebe lieber ungewöhnlich.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Dezember 2008)

ok,setz ich nochmal eine herrliche Komödie rein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Dezember 2008)

Dodgeball....ganz klar

patches oh hulla han..oder wie der heisst

ffa


----------



## Dracun (26. Dezember 2008)

mal wat einfaches ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. Dezember 2008)

Titanic?


----------



## Dracun (26. Dezember 2008)

nee


----------



## coSadee (26. Dezember 2008)

bin mir keine 100% sicher aber ich denke das is Hard Rain.

wenns stimmt FFA


----------



## Dracun (26. Dezember 2008)

es stimmt


----------



## Qonix (30. Dezember 2008)

hier hab ich noch was




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz easy
Gremlins 2 - Die Rückkehr der kleinen Monster


*und ffa*


----------



## Haxxler (30. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

hmm etwas schwieriger könnte aber Mortal Kombat 1 sein^^

der tyo spielt da nämlich den Johnny cage und im Film steht johnny auch in einer szene so wenn i mich recht erinnere^^


----------



## Haxxler (30. Dezember 2008)

Ding Dong ^^


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

hach bin ich heute wieder gut^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> hach bin ich heute wieder gut^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ka giev tip!


----------



## Dracun (2. Januar 2009)

aja stimmt der letzte war ja von mir ^^uuups vergessen^^ 

Aja is en Film mit Patrick Swayze^^


----------



## Badfreak (2. Januar 2009)

Das ist Road House, guter Film.

FFA


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Januar 2009)

Dann mach ich mal was




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo is richtig freak ^^


----------



## Badfreak (2. Januar 2009)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ist es Death Proof?
Falls ja, FFA

Edithie Farbe hatte mich irritiert, kommt irgentwie hier so blau rüber. Wie gesagt FFA


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2009)

was is eigentlich aus unserem schönem spiechen geworden? gar nix mehr neues?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (11. Januar 2009)

ego1899 schrieb:


> was is eigentlich aus unserem schönem spiechen geworden? gar nix mehr neues?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hau du halt was neues rein wen sonst keiner weiter macht^^


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Januar 2009)

na dann mach ich mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (11. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> na dann mach ich mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


machen wir erst deinen


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2009)

hm sieht nach irgendner art kriegsfilm aus, frühe 90er würd ich schätzen, irgendso ein vietnam ding vielleicht wenn ich die 2 vorne richtig als asiaten identifiziert hab... aber in dem genre kenn ich mich nich aus kein plan ^^ sind aber auch immer so brocken hier... :>


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Januar 2009)

ist das vielleicht D-Wars?


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Januar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ist das vielleicht D-Wars?


leider nein.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2009)

hast du vielleicht einen Tipp?


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Januar 2009)

israel


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Januar 2009)

nein sagt mir nichts...keine ahnung


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Januar 2009)

ich glaub ich lös mal auf.
das is ne szene aus lemon tree.

~> ffa


----------



## Qonix (16. Januar 2009)

Ist das nicht ein Lied von den Beatels?


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

meinst du nich fool's garden?

film: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemon_Tree_(Film)
song: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemon_Tree_(F...7s_Garden_song)


----------



## Qonix (16. Januar 2009)

ka, damals in der Schule haben wir glaub von den Beatels oder so ein Song übersetzt wo es auch um so einen Zitronenbaum ging. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (16. Januar 2009)

Bitte sehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (16. Januar 2009)

Sieht nicht so aus, als wäre dieser Film Jugendfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Shaxul (16. Januar 2009)

Cannibal Holocaust?


----------



## Servon (16. Januar 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Sieht nicht so aus, als wäre dieser Film Jugendfrei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch, es ist eine Komödie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Außerdem wäscht die eine Dame der Anderen nur die Achseln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Cannibal Holocaust?



Nein leider nicht.


----------



## Servon (17. Januar 2009)

War doch nicht so einfach wie gedacht.
Hier noch ein Bild des Films mit einem bekannten Schauspieler. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (18. Januar 2009)

Hab wirklich keine Ahnung, evtl. nen Tipp?


----------



## xXavieXx (18. Januar 2009)

Also ich find es ja doch schon ziemlich unverschämt so Filme zu nehmen, die vor gefühlten 45648135 Jahren in einem Kino am Arsch der Welt lief...
Geht ja hauptsächlich um den Spaß - da hat es absolut keinen Sinn ein Bild zu nehmen, aus den vielleicht nur 2% der Bevölkerung den Film sich angeschaut hat...

Ich bin mal so frei und setz was leichteres rein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Eines der genialsten Filme die es gibt!)


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Also ich find es ja doch schon ziemlich unverschämt so Filme zu nehmen, die vor gefühlten 45648135 Jahren in einem Kino am Arsch der Welt lief...
> Geht ja hauptsächlich um den Spaß - da hat es absolut keinen Sinn ein Bild zu nehmen, aus den vielleicht nur 2% der Bevölkerung den Film sich angeschaut hat...
> 
> Ich bin mal so frei und setz was leichteres rein...
> ...


lass ihn dohc wenigstens auflösen oder n paar andere raten, bimmbamm hät schon längst gewusst aber der is leider nimmer online


----------



## xXavieXx (18. Januar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lass ihn dohc wenigstens auflösen oder n paar andere raten, bimmbamm hät schon längst gewusst aber der is leider nimmer online



Bringt ja nichts wenn nur der geringste Teil den Film kennt <.< 

BTW hab doch  noch nen anderen Film genommen ;o)


----------



## Night falls (18. Januar 2009)

Bruce Allmächtig und Sin City - langweilig. Da ich die richtigen Lösungen zu deinen Filmen habe, gebe ich wieder zürück an Servon. Es geht weiter wenn er auflöst oder der Film erraten wird, easy as that.


----------



## xXavieXx (18. Januar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Bruce Allmächtig und Sin City - langweilig. Da ich die richtigen Lösungen zu deinen Filmen habe, gebe ich wieder zürück an Servon. Es geht weiter wenn er auflöst oder der Film erraten wird, easy as that.



Naja, ob es langweilig ist oder nicht liegt an dir. Aber was bringt es denn wenn jemand n Film nimmt, den keiner kennt?
Du hast recht mit deiner Antwort. Da du kein neues gemacht hast, bin ich so frei und setz n neues rein. Die Leute können ja für sich selber entscheiden, welches Bild sie auflösen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2009)

löst wohl keiner. da pack ich mal n neues bild rein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sach ma. ich glaub bei dir hackts wohl...


----------



## Servon (18. Januar 2009)

Der Vollständigkeit halber löse ich meins noch auf.
Der Einsiedler im Bild ist Burt Reynolds (beste Rolle) und der Film heißt "Trouble ohne Paddel".

Ps: Da schaltet man den Pc aus und der Thread wird aktiv.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FFA (bzw Riesentrollis Bild)

edit: @Riesentrolli: ist das Citizen Kane?

edit2: @xXavieXx: Das ist Children of Men, steht im Link des Bildes  (Der Film hatte ebenfalls nicht viele Zuschauer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2009)

Servon den Film kannte ich aber... i kam net auf den namen^^ der film war echt lustig
besonders der Teil mt dem Baumhaus und den Mädels      hach war der lustig^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (18. Januar 2009)

Ja, ich habe leider kein besseres von den Zweien gefunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch wenn es "nur" eine Nonsens Komödie ist. Ich habe Tränen gelacht.


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2009)

definitiv...i lag einfach nur am Boden^^ Aber egal Back To Topic


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2009)

mein film wär kafka gewesen. jetz postet jmd n bild und es geht hier bitte wie gewohnt weiter!


----------



## Haxxler (18. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (18. Januar 2009)

Ist das nicht dieser Episodenfilm Coffee and Cigarettes ?


----------



## Haxxler (18. Januar 2009)

Ne aber hier noch ein anderes Bild. Vielleicht ises jetzt einfacher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (18. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mag Bill Murray)

Wo die Büffel röhren.


Da ich mir sicher bin, dass es der Film ist, probiere ich es nochmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipp: es gibt 2 Fortsetzungen des Films, dieser Ausschnitt ist aus dem 1. Teil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. Januar 2009)

Also wenn das nicht Resident Evil ist, dann weiß ich auch nich. Wenns stimmt FFA.


----------



## Servon (18. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Also wenn das nicht Resident Evil ist, dann weiß ich auch nich. Wenns stimmt FFA.



Richtig!


----------



## Night falls (18. Januar 2009)

FFA, wie? Dann hau ich nochmal einen raus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

Heisst der Film Kokosnusseis? oder ist das nur die Datei die so heisst? xD


----------



## Night falls (18. Januar 2009)

Als ob ich es euch so einfach machen würde D:


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Januar 2009)

sag mal wie die beiden mädels heissen...oder gib irgend einen tipp.


----------



## Haxxler (22. Januar 2009)

Jo mach mal was der Thread steht schon seit 4 Tagen still :/


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2009)

Setzt halt ein Auflösungs-Zeitraum-Limit. Wenn in dem definierten Zeitraum keine Reaktion mehr vom aktuellen Spielleiter kommt oder es nicht gelöst wurde, macht automatisch der nächste Teilnehmer weiter.


----------



## Haxxler (22. Januar 2009)

Naja ich mach jetzt einfach einen neuen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (22. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Naja ich mach jetzt einfach einen neuen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be Cool? wenn ja ffa


----------



## Haxxler (22. Januar 2009)

Is richtig


----------



## Servon (22. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Obwohl ich schon gerne wissen möchte, was das für ein Film von Night Falls ist ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Januar 2009)

spiel ohne regeln.

screen folgt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn imagebanana mal wieder down is: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=vlcsnap-50306dhtw.png


----------



## Night falls (22. Januar 2009)

Es war Frontiers - Französischer Film - hat mir bis auf ein paar Logiklöcher eigentlich recht gut gefallen...


----------



## Servon (22. Januar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Es war Frontiers - Französischer Film - hat mir bis auf ein paar Logiklöcher eigentlich recht gut gefallen...



Dachte ich kannte die Schauspielerin, aber scheint ein netter Messer und Gabel Film zu sein. (to-see-list) 


Beim momentanen Screen, versuche ich die ganze Zeit an Filme mit Trickfilm Szenen zu denken. Kill Bill blockiert mich, aber der ist es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Januar 2009)

Servon schrieb:


> Dachte ich kannte die Schauspielerin, aber scheint ein netter Messer und Gabel Film zu sein. (to-see-list)
> 
> 
> Beim momentanen Screen, versuche ich die ganze Zeit an Filme mit Trickfilm Szenen zu denken. Kill Bill blockiert mich, aber der ist es nicht.
> ...


bis auf die letzten 1 oder 2 mins is das n zeichentrickfilm. allerdings nich unbedingt für kleine kinder^^


----------



## Klunker (22. Januar 2009)

der film ist relativ neu oder 2-4 jahre jahre und...nrgs ging es jetzt um drogen oder gesellschaftliche probleme..kann auch sein, dass ich mich total irre. muss nochmal richtig nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Januar 2009)

joar sehr neu. um drogen gehts nich. gesellschaftliche probleme _könnte_ man sagen. aber nagelt mich nich drauf fest^^


----------



## Klunker (22. Januar 2009)

arg mit A Scanner Darkly – Der dunkle Schirm verwechselt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

es wäre waltz with bashir gewesen. ein sehr sehr geiler film. auch wenns nich wirklich leichte kost is.




FFA!


----------



## Servon (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

green mile.

ffa


----------



## Servon (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (24. Januar 2009)

Servon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



army of darkness

ffa


----------



## Haxxler (24. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> http://www.djfl.de/entertainment/djfl/1100...er/110266b4.jpg


wiki 4tw!
der eisbär

näxter film:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (25. Januar 2009)

vllt. ein tipp?


----------



## TimmÄ90 (25. Januar 2009)

müsste requiem for a dream sein, wenn ich mich nicht täusche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (25. Januar 2009)

Jap isses auch.


----------



## Exo1337 (25. Januar 2009)

Ich schleich mich mal ein und mach weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (25. Januar 2009)

There Will Be Blood




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (25. Januar 2009)

Das Krokodil und sein Nilpferd einer meiner Lieblingsfilme von den beiden^^


----------



## Servon (25. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das Krokodil und sein Nilpferd einer meiner Lieblingsfilme von den beiden^^



Richtig!

Die machen wenigstens Filme, in denen vernünftig gegessen wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn Dracun nicht möchte... FFA


----------



## Dracun (25. Januar 2009)

keine zeit grad deswegen ffa^^


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Januar 2009)

TimmÄ90 schrieb:


> müsste requiem for a dream sein, wenn ich mich nicht täusche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ffa is mach ich mal wieder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (25. Januar 2009)

irgendwie musste ich an mr magoo denken, aber das is falsch^^


----------



## shadow24 (26. Januar 2009)

Das ist "Wenn der Wind weht"...geht über ein älteres Ehepaar das nach einem weltweiten Atomschlag langsam in ihrem Haus dahinsiecht...sehr bedrückend gemachter Zeichentrick.kam Mitte der 80er Jahre raus.hab den damals in der Schule gesehen als der rauskam
falls richtig...ffa


----------



## Haxxler (26. Januar 2009)

Jap, hast recht. Ich mach mal weiter hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das errät niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Januar 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Das ist "Wenn der Wind weht"...geht über ein älteres Ehepaar das nach einem weltweiten Atomschlag langsam in ihrem Haus dahinsiecht...sehr bedrückend gemachter Zeichentrick.kam Mitte der 80er Jahre raus.hab den damals in der Schule gesehen als der rauskam
> falls richtig...ffa


is richtig <3
den sollte sich eigtl jeder mensch mal angucken



Haxxler schrieb:


> Jap, hast recht. Ich mach mal weiter hier.
> 
> http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/2484/pic1oa1.jpg
> 
> ...


puuuuh^^
wirkt auf mcih irgendwie dänisch aber sonst kp.....


----------



## Topperharly (26. Januar 2009)

die letzten amerikaner?


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Jap, hast recht. Ich mach mal weiter hier.


Der Typ links ist Simon Gosejohann, oder? Aber keinen Plan, was das fürn Film ist... Elton vs. Simon - The Movie? ^^
Edit: Es ist "Operation Dance Sensation" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (26. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Der Typ links ist *Simon Gosejohann*, oder? Aber keinen Plan, was das fürn Film ist... Elton vs. Simon - The Movie? ^^
> Edit: Es ist "Operation Dance Sensation"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol? stimmt, is mir gar net aufgefallen..... xD bestimmt so ne komische neverhorst dingens...


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> lol? stimmt, is mir gar net aufgefallen..... xD bestimmt so ne komische neverhorst dingens...


Genau... Verlangen es die Regeln, dass ich jetzt ein neues Bild poste?


----------



## Topperharly (26. Januar 2009)

i donno.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Der Typ links ist Simon Gosejohann, oder? Aber keinen Plan, was das fürn Film ist... Elton vs. Simon - The Movie? ^^
> Edit: Es ist "Operation Dance Sensation"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gnaaah grad hatt ichs auch rausgefunden -.-



BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Genau... Verlangen es die Regeln, dass ich jetzt ein neues Bild poste?


jo du bist dran. wenn du nich willst/kannst gibs *f*ree *f*or *a*ll


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

OK, here it is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ihr nicht drauf kommt, geb ich nen Tip oder poste nen zweiten Screenie... Ich denke, wenn man den Film gesehen hat ist es leicht, ansonsten ziemlich schwer, ohne die Hauptdarsteller.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Leute! Echt mal! Strengt Euch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (26. Januar 2009)

Hmpf bestimmt irgendso ein Frauenfilm. Ich rate einfach mal ins Blaue... Die fabehlafte Welt der Amelie? ^^


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

GANZ falsche Richtung ^^


----------



## Dracun (27. Januar 2009)

8 Blockwinkel?? Kommt irgendwie in den Sinn^^


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (27. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> 8 Blockwinkel?? Kommt irgendwie in den Sinn^^


Sagt mir nichts... leider falsch! ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Januar 2009)

ist das ein deutscher film?


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (27. Januar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ist das ein deutscher film?


Nein, UK/USA. Spielt in London.


----------



## Topperharly (27. Januar 2009)

mmman ich glaub ich hab den gesehen kommaber nicht mehr auf den namen... tipps ftw?


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (27. Januar 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> mmman ich glaub ich hab den gesehen kommaber nicht mehr auf den namen... tipps ftw?


OK, hier ein 2. Screenie. Wenn Du ihn gesehen hast, dann weisst Du es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Januar 2009)

ein Film von Woody Allen?Match Point?


----------



## Topperharly (27. Januar 2009)

mir fällt grad nur 28 weeks later ein....aber das ist sicher falsch (arum ich auf den kam? die straßen sind ziemlich leer)


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Januar 2009)

Jup Match Point stimmt...ich wusste ich hab die schon gesehen :-)


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (27. Januar 2009)

shadow24 hat gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Januar 2009)

ok,mach ich mal eine Komödie älteren Datums rein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Januar 2009)

ok,ein Tip zu dem Film:es geht um Kopfgeldjäger und der hauptdarsteller ist ein Weltstar(er ist derjenige der mit der Pistole gerade feuert auf dem Bild)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Januar 2009)

Arg, ich könnte mir vor's Hirn klatschen wegen meiner Unfähigkeit.

Als ich das Bild das erst Mal gesehen habe dachte ich mir, das ist doch De Niro da vorne. Passt auch wegen "älteren Datums". Wahrscheinlich irgendwann Mitte/Ende 80er, Anfang 90er.  Also schnell mal Wikipedia kontaktiert. Allerdings habe den Titel des Films nicht bedacht, da ich damit keine Komödie verbunden habe. Also mal die anderen Schauspieler angeschaut. Der ganz links kommt mir doch bekannt. Das ist doch der Kerl aus Beverly Hills Cop. John Ashton -> Wikipedia. Spätestens jetzt hätte es mir wie Elefanten aus den Schuppen regnen sollen, weil der gesuchte Film bei beiden aufgetaucht ist. Aber ich hab den Wald vor lauten Bäumen nicht gesehen oder den Film vor lauter Dummheit.

Das dürfte "Midnight Run" sein.

Edit: ffa


----------



## Masterdark (27. Januar 2009)

FFA? nehm ich mir doch direkt mal die möglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Januar 2009)

puuuh welcher teil war das denn jetz?

stein der weisen?


----------



## Qonix (27. Januar 2009)

Nö, dafür sind sie zu alt.

Ich würde mal auf "Harry Potter und der Orden des Phoenix" tippen.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (27. Januar 2009)

Ne, ich sag, es ist Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch. Im Orden des Phönix hatte Daniel Radcliffe ganz kurze Haare.


----------



## Night falls (27. Januar 2009)

Beides müsste falsch sein. Imho ist das der Gefangene von Askaban, wo er den Feuerbliz bekommt D:


----------



## Manoroth (28. Januar 2009)

um das ganze voll zu machn sach ich noch die kammer de schreckens dan MUSS einer recht ham^^


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Januar 2009)

ich sag auch das des Harry Potter ist :-)
hab nicht einen gesehen^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Januar 2009)

Gut, dann sag ich 

Es ist Revenge of the Nerds.


----------



## Topperharly (28. Januar 2009)

nacht der lebenden losers?


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (28. Januar 2009)

Night falls hat glaube ich Recht, hab gerade die Vorschau auf Pro7 gesehen, da kam genau die Szene drin vor ^^


----------



## Masterdark (28. Januar 2009)

jojo night hat recht


----------



## Night falls (28. Januar 2009)

Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Januar 2009)

jack arnold's tarantula?

warum hab ich den film noch immer nich gesehn? -.-


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Januar 2009)

Them?

bzw Formicula?


----------



## Night falls (28. Januar 2009)

Thorrak hat recht! Tarantula sollte ich mir aber auch mal angucken...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Januar 2009)

Weiß nicht ob ich das schonmal hatte oder schonmal dran war. Manche werden den Film schlecht finden. Aber ich als Comic-Fan kan diesem Machwerk nicht eine gewisse Sympathie absprechen.

[attachment=6639:IlikeTurtles.jpg]


----------



## Haxxler (29. Januar 2009)

Tank Girl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Neues:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahrscheinlich zu einfach aber naja


----------



## shadow24 (29. Januar 2009)

Larry Flint-Die nackte Wahrheit
ffa


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Januar 2009)

Larry Flint?
edit: ah mist muss ganz runter scrollen üben :-)


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Januar 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Larry Flint-Die nackte Wahrheit
> ffa






bkeleanor schrieb:


> Larry Flint?
> edit: ah mist muss ganz runter scrollen üben :-)


Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schau mal genau auf die beiden Uhrzeiten (sieht man im zitat schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Januar 2009)

tatsache^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (29. Januar 2009)

Evolution?

Wenn ja dann FFA!


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Januar 2009)

ja richtig...war wohl zu leicht


----------



## Haxxler (29. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Januar 2009)

also wenn das da ganz rechts "Sam Huntington" ist von "Jungle 2 Jungle"
dann müsste dieser film hier "Detroit Rock City" heissen.

falls richtig ffa.


----------



## Haxxler (30. Januar 2009)

Stimmt.


----------



## Haxxler (31. Januar 2009)

Also wenn keiner will mach ich halt wieder was.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Januar 2009)

tipps?
aber nich dass das n deutscher film is. das seh ich auch so^^


----------



## Haxxler (31. Januar 2009)

Ist ein deutscher Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm zu dem Film gibt es auch ne Serie, die aber schon älter ist als der Film.


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

was nicht passt wird passend gemacht...wenn richtig FFA^^


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> was nicht passt wird passend gemacht...wenn richtig FFA^^


das hab ich mir auch gedacht. allerdings hatte ich das gefühl dass das bild dafür zu alt aussieht^^


----------



## Haxxler (31. Januar 2009)

Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht ist falsch. Ich geb noch einen Tipp: Saarland


----------



## Maladin (31. Januar 2009)

3 .. 2 .. .. 1 Heinz

.... Heinz Becker der Film?


----------



## Haxxler (31. Januar 2009)

Ding Ding Ding Ding


----------



## Maladin (31. Januar 2009)

Tante Chopi sagt .. FFA

ich mag nicht vorgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Have Fun

/wink maladin


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Februar 2009)

tipp: dänischer film (komödie)


----------



## TimmÄ90 (1. Februar 2009)

das ist garantiert

DÄNISCHE DELIKATESSEN

bitte der nächste weitermachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Februar 2009)

TimmÄ90 schrieb:


> das ist garantiert
> 
> DÄNISCHE DELIKATESSEN
> 
> ...


yes, sir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

Na dann wollen wir den Fred mal wieder beleben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Februar 2009)

die links sieht ein wenig aus wie Madonna. Kenne aber keinen Film von der deshalb rat ich mal!
the tudors (ist zwar eine Serie aber egal)


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

nö


----------



## Haxxler (3. Februar 2009)

Evita?


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

nope


----------



## Tade (3. Februar 2009)

Four Rooms <3


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

ganz genau


----------



## Tade (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (3. Februar 2009)

Trve Romance, oder? D:


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Trve Romance, oder? D:


sehr wahrscheinlich^^


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Trve Romance, oder? D:


würd ich auch gaz spontan sagen...


----------



## Tade (3. Februar 2009)

Richtig!!!
Sorry, für die verspätete Bestätigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (4. Februar 2009)

So da nix neues kommt, versuch ichs nochmal. Vielleicht ein bisschen anspruchsvoller diesmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MariuStaind (4. Februar 2009)

CLOCK WORK ORANGE

BTW: du solltest die Bilder oder Links umbenennen, bevor du sie hier reinpostest... 

Ich seh das Bild gar nicht und kann trotzdem die Frage beantworten?!?!


----------



## Tade (4. Februar 2009)

Hmm ok beim Bild ging das nicht...naja SORRY
Dann zeig mal wie es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (4. Februar 2009)

Ich habe nichts davon in den Regeln gelesen, dass man in unter einem Tag antworten muss um nicht übergangen zu werden O.o

Hier mein Bild - nicht allzu schwer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (4. Februar 2009)

Oh oh Prinz Voltan ^^

Das ist Flash Gordon


----------



## Night falls (4. Februar 2009)

Das ist der Wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sehr unterhaltsamer bonbonbunter Film ^_^


----------



## Abrox (4. Februar 2009)

Wer darauf kommt bekommt nen Keks ^^

[attachment=6693:raten.jpg]


Kleiner Tip: 

Es ist ein Low-Budget Film aus den 80ern. Die Produzenten haben schon Filme wie "Muttertag" gedreht.


----------



## Abrox (5. Februar 2009)

Hier noch ein 2. Tip mit Bild:

[attachment=6711:raten2.jpg]

Der Film ist in der "Troma Collectors Edition"


----------



## Night falls (6. Februar 2009)

Ah, Troma - Dann ists mit dem 2ten Bild klar, Surf Nazis must die! Troma Filme sind einfach der burner^^

Hätte mal reinschaun sollen bevor du den 2ten Screen reingetan hätts, bei deinem ersten Tipp wär ich auch druff gekomm'!


----------



## Abrox (6. Februar 2009)

Das ist rrrrrrrrrichtig ^^

Der Film ist so trashig das es immer wieder Spaß macht den zu schauen.

Hab viele kleine Trash Filme in meiner Sammlung. Aber den Charme kann man echt nicht abstreiten.


----------



## LalaWuzFresh (6. Februar 2009)

soo... ich würd mal sagen, da hier kein anderer was postet, werd ich mal eins reinstellen

 is echt leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... nur leider bissle klein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=6716:lALAL.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (6. Februar 2009)

mmmh,haben die Puppen eine Bedeutung auf dem Bild,oder steht der nur rein zufällig davor?sonst hätte ich auf sowas wie Puppetmaster oder so getippt...


----------



## Lord Gama (6. Februar 2009)

Das müsste Keine halben Sachen 1 oder 2 sein, richtig?


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Februar 2009)

Müsste der 2. Teil sein wenn ich nicht Irre


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Night falls (6. Februar 2009)

Also langsam gehts aber los - ich scheiß dann jetzt auch mal ganz galant darauf, dass sich mal wieder irgendjemand vorgedrängelt hat weil ich nicht mitten in der Nacht nach Bestätigung meiner Antworten gucke und mache hier von meinem Recht als Filmerräter Gebrauch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steht vllt irgendwo ffa auf meiner Stirn? O.o


----------



## Topperharly (6. Februar 2009)

der tag an dem die erde stillstand  und zwar der orginal?


----------



## Night falls (6. Februar 2009)

Exakt, du bist!


----------



## Topperharly (6. Februar 2009)

naja hab grad was zu tun, also ffa^^


----------



## Plato0n (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Februar 2009)

Death Proof

&#8364;dit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Februar 2009)

ist der Taxifahrer Armin Müller-Stahl?


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Februar 2009)

Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde, der Tag war lang. Jap, das ist er.


----------



## B1-66ER (10. Februar 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Death Proof
> 
> €dit:
> 
> ...


Ja, das ist Armin Mueller-Stahl und bei dem gesuchten Film handelt es sich ohne Zweifel um "Night on Earth" von Jim Jarmusch ... hoffe ich doch mal *g*
Wenn es stimmt, ffa...


----------



## Haxxler (10. Februar 2009)

Na wenn hier FFA ist mach ich doch mal was.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (10. Februar 2009)

*Reservoir Dogs* ( Mein Lieblingsfilm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trel (11. Februar 2009)

müsste beach sein...


nur mal so ne frage am rande... kennt jemand den film hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn beach richtig war zählt des bild zum weitermachen ^^


----------



## shadow24 (11. Februar 2009)

heisst der Film zufällig Zelluloid.de????
die I-Net Seite von denen ist schon gut, aber leider ist da drauf kein Bild zu sehen
vlt mal mit imageshack versuchen?


----------



## Trel (11. Februar 2009)

verdammt, bei mir zeigt erst an... habs mal editiert... wirds jetzt angezeigt?


----------



## Haxxler (11. Februar 2009)

Trel schrieb:


> verdammt, bei mir zeigt erst an... habs mal editiert... wirds jetzt angezeigt?


Nö, lads mal auf nem ordentlichen Hoster.


----------



## Trel (11. Februar 2009)

jetzt müsst es gehen... wenn wieder net dann is es ffa.... kein bock mehr dann xD


----------



## shadow24 (11. Februar 2009)

jo, jetzt ist das Bild sichtbar...ist die schwedische Provinzkomödie Kops...
aus zeitgründen:ffa...


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Februar 2009)

Gut den FFA übernehm ich einfach mal


[attachment=6745ube_Dam...nig_Grad.jpg]


----------



## Haxxler (11. Februar 2009)

Hm, das ist Vinnie Jones aber welcher Film :/

Ist es Bube Dame König Gras?


----------



## Haxxler (11. Februar 2009)

Shit Doppelpost -.-


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Februar 2009)

Ja die Antwort ist korrekt. FFA


----------



## Haxxler (11. Februar 2009)

Nix FFA das hab ich gelöst xD Mal eben Bild suchen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (11. Februar 2009)

00 Schneider

er ist gut^^

ffa


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (11. Februar 2009)

da FFA mache ich mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Februar 2009)

/Monty%20Python%20Holy%20Grail%20-%20Clip%20clop%20(300w)

ritter der kokosnuss.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (11. Februar 2009)

jap war wohl zu einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Februar 2009)

ein bisschen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2009)

schauspieler auf dem bild:
Cillian Murphy
Pádraic Delaney


----------



## shadow24 (13. Februar 2009)

The Wind that shakes the barley
dann bleib ich gleich mal in der Gegend,nur zu einem anderen Zeitraum:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

Ist das Russel Crowe?


----------



## shadow24 (13. Februar 2009)

nein,ist nicht Russel Crowe...der Schauspieler auf dem Foto hat gerade ein unglaubliches Comeback hingelegt...


----------



## shadow24 (13. Februar 2009)

so,noch ein Bild zu dem Film:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (13. Februar 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nein,ist nicht Russel Crowe...der Schauspieler auf dem Foto hat gerade ein unglaubliches Comeback hingelegt...


Du meinst aber nicht Mickey Rourke oder?


----------



## shadow24 (13. Februar 2009)

genau den mein ich


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Februar 2009)

zum film
ist das der Baader meinhof komplex?


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Februar 2009)

baader meinhof komplex und mickey rourke? óÒ


----------



## BimmBamm (14. Februar 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so,noch ein Bild zu dem Film:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"A prayer for the dying" von Mike Hodges - übrigens auch sonst prominent besetzt mit Bob Hoskins, Liam Neeson, Alison Doody ("Indy III") und Anthony Head ("Buffy"). Dank der Einmischung der Produzenten wurde aus "Auf den Schwingen des Todes" nur ein durchschnittlicher Thriller statt des geplanten IRA-Portraits. ffa.


----------



## Night falls (14. Februar 2009)

BimmBamm is back O:

Wenn ich jetzt nicht einen draufmachen gehen würde, könnt ich nen Film posten - falls morgen noch niemand was neues gemacht hat editier ichs rein^^

EDIT: Mein Schädel brummt, aber hier ist das Bild...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TIPP: Recht junger französischer Splatter-Streifen


----------



## shadow24 (17. Februar 2009)

sorry,war die tage krank und schau jetzt erst wiedre ins Forum,aber wenn sich das Forum-Phantom BimmBamm die Ehre gibt,ist seinen Kommentaren meist nix mehr hinzuzufügen....natürlich hat er wie immer Recht gehabt mit "Auf den Schwingen des Todes"...
zun aktuellen Bild:keine ahnung was das fürn Film sein soll.sieht zwar ein bischen wie ein Stück Pizza aus,was der Darsteller da in den Händen hält,ist aber sicher ne Scherbe oder sowas?!?


----------



## BimmBamm (18. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liegt seit einiger Zeit hier auf "Halde", weil mir die letzten französischen Horror-Streifen ("High Tension"; "Frontier(s)") überhaupt nicht zugesagt haben:

"À l'intérieur" (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben) a. k. a. "Inside"[1]. Immerhin ist mit Beatrice Dalle ("Betty Blue") eine der besten Darstellerinnen des französischen Kinos dabei. Alle deutschen DVDs sind übrigens um 2 Minuten gekürzt; da blieb wieder mal nur der US-Import.

Lohnt sich das Ding oder ist das ebenso erbärmlich wie die beiden vorgenannten?

[1] http://www.moviemaze.de/filme/2350/inside.html


----------



## Night falls (18. Februar 2009)

Schlägt so ziemlich in die gleiche Kerbe. Martyrs (den neuen aus der Ecke) werd ich mir aber trotzdem ansehen, allein schon weil ich feststellen möchte, ob der Hype um ihn gerechtfertigt ist.^^ 
(High Tension fand ich garnicht so schlecht - Frontieres war aber auch mmn nicht so prall...)

Du bist dran O:


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Februar 2009)

EDIT: falscher thread -.-


----------



## BimmBamm (19. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Du bist dran O:



Ganz vergessen: ffa

€dit: Da keiner mehr weitermacht, dürft ihr euch jetzt mit meinem Film abmühen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Szene ist bezeichnend für den Künstler, der auch diesem Film den Namen gab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies ist die tatsächliche Tochter des namensgebenden Titelhelden, die hier in der Rolle ihrer eigenen Großmutter auf den Titelgeber trifft. Sie war nach eigener Aussage übrigens so von der Darstellungskraft des Hauptdarstellers gerührt, daß sie an Ort und Stelle in Tränen ausgebrochen sein soll.

Da das Rätsel in Hinsicht auf den Titel nicht weiter schwer sein dürfte:

a) Wie heißt der Film, der die Lebensgeschichte eines der bedeutendsten Männer der Filmgeschichte nachzeichnet?

b) Der im Film dargestellte Kerl war im wirklichen Leben nicht nur sein eigener Hauptdarsteller, sondern Produzent, Drehbuchautor, Komponist und Regisseur und mehr in einer Person. Wie heißen die von ihm mitbegründeten Studios, die später (nach dem Verkauf) vor allen Dingen in Sachen "James Bond" von sich reden machten?

c) Wie heißt der im Film von Kevin Kline dargestellte Mitbegründer der Studios, der leider sehr früh an Krebs verstarb?

d) Der Regisseur des gesuchten Streifens ist ebenfalls ein berühmter Darsteller (mit "Sir"-Auszeichnung). Wie heißt sein Oscar-prämiertes Epos, das die Biographie eines weiteren großen Zeitgenossen abbildete (Tip: Das war ein Inder)?

e) Die Titelperson des gesuchten Streifens war nie eine bequeme Person[1], eben weil der Autor es treffend verstand, Drama mit Komödie (sein Verdienst; vor ihm machte das niemand) zu verbinden. Seine Darstellung eines zu seiner Zeit bis heute berühmt-berüchtigten Tyrannen ist bis heute legendär. Um welchen Film handelt es sich?

f) Der Hauptdarsteller des Filmes (meines Erachtens übrigens einer der besten Schauspieler, die Hollywood derzeit hat) spielte vor nicht allzu langer Zeit die Hauptrolle im Regiedebut des "Lethal-Weapon"-Autor. Wie hieß der Streifen, der den gesamten Film Noir und einiges mehr stilvoll und ohne Albernheiten auf die Schippe nahm?

g) Ebenso brillierte der Hauptdarsteller in der Rolle eines richtigen Superhelden und stahl selbst Jeff Bridges als Übeltäter die Show. Da der Titel des Streifens zu einfach wäre, ist der Name des schwarzen Superstars gesucht, der erst nach dem Abspann des Superheldenstreifens in Erscheinung tritt (jaha, einer der Gründe, warum man durchaus im Kino den Abspann abwarten sollte).

Trivia: Der Tyrann und der Menschenfreund sind übrigens im gleichen Jahr geboren - und in der gleichen Woche. Beide erlebten Zeiten der großen Armut; beide hatten ein Markenzeichen im Gesicht, welches sie weltberühmt machte.

[1] Der Engländer wurde in der Antikommunisten-Ära seines Wahlheimatlandes USA verwiesen und lebte fortan in der Schweiz.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Februar 2009)

oh hab gar net gesehen das es weiter ging...
so,dann wollen wir mal:
zu a)Chaplin hiess der Film von der Legende Charlie Chaplin.war sofort auf dem Bild zu erkennen,wo er die berühmte "Kartoffel-Auf-Gabel-Szene" aus dem Film Goldrausch nachmacht,die ich erstmalig bei _meinem_ Lieblings-Hollywood-Schauspieler(Johnny Depp) erstmalig in dem Film Benny und Joon gesehen habe,wo er die Szene in einem Restaurant nachspielt....astrein...
zu b)United Artist(UA)
zu c)Samuel Goldwyn(Metro-Goldwyn-Mayers oder kurz MGM)
zu d)Sir Richard Attenborough...der Film hiess Gandhi (mit Sir Ben Kingsley)
zu e)Der grosse Diktator(Hitler-Parodie)
zu f)Robert Downey jr in Kiss Kiss,Bang Bang
zu g)tja,der Film war Iron Man,aber da ich weder den Film gesehen,noch Abspanne anschau, kann ich diese Frage nicht beantworten...ich vermute einfach mal Will Smith,wegen seiner Superheldenparodie...
zu Trivia:der Schnurrbart


----------



## BimmBamm (23. Februar 2009)

Fast alles richtig, bis auf



shadow24 schrieb:


> zu c)Samuel Goldwyn(Metro-Goldwyn-Mayers oder kurz MGM)



Es war Douglas Fairbanks Sr., der zusammen mit Chaplin, Mary Pickford und D. W. Griffith die United Artists begründete - so "independent" wie diese frühen Filmgrößen dürfte seitdem keiner mehr gewesen sein. Chaplin hatte sein eigenes Studio, war Regisseur, Drehbuchautor, Komponist, Produzent und Hauptdarsteller seiner Filme - und hatte darüberhinaus seinen eigenen Verleih. Die damaligen Studiobosse waren wenig begeistert.
Die absolute künstlerische Freiheit gestattete es ihm dann auch, seinen "Großen Diktator" zu drehen. Als das Projekt bekannt wurde, trraten eine Menge Leute an Chaplin heran, er solle den Streifen fallenlassen, weil man es sich nicht unbedingt mit Deutschland verscherzen wollte. Später, als der Krieg bereits begonnen hatte, fragten die selben Leute, wann denn das Ding endlich fertig wäre - eine Hitler-Parodie erschien als vortreffliche Propaganda-Waffe.

Es gibt übrigens Aufzeichnungen, nach denen sich Hitler den Film hat vorführen lassen - und am nächsten Tag noch einmal danach verlangt hat. Leider ist seine Reaktion nicht protokolliert.



> zu g)tja,der Film war Iron Man,aber da ich weder den Film gesehen,noch Abspanne anschau, kann ich diese Frage nicht beantworten...ich vermute einfach mal Will Smith,wegen seiner Superheldenparodie...



Der Film ist empfehlenswert - und nach dem Abspann sieht man eine kurze Szene mit Samuel L. Jackson als Nick Fury, dem Chef von "S. H. I. E. L. D."

Du bist...


----------



## shadow24 (24. Februar 2009)

Douglas Fairbanks?oh,das wusste ich nicht...
Nick Fury????cool,da muss ich doch gleich mal im Netz blättern wann dennn da ein Film geplant ist...das letzte mal wo ich den Namen gelsen habe war, als ich gerade am blättern durch ein Avenger(Die Rächer)-Comic war...eigentlich hat mich ja nie Fury interessiert sondern Captain(Cap) America (Friede seiner Seele).das war mein absolutes Vorbild.ich hatte alle Comics der Rächer gehabt.alle...und hab aber dann (da war ich allerdings erst ca. 12 Jahre)alle Comics pfundweise bei einem Comichändler verkauft um Geld zu besorgen(Schande über mich)...wie fantastisch ist das erst das darüber ein Film gemacht wird...
*ganz aufgeregt gleich Nick Fury bei google eingebend*
P.S. kommt dein Lieblingsfilm Watchmen nicht auch demnächst ins Kino?


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

5 März

OLE OLE OLE

Die Frage ist nur wie gut sie es umgesetzt haben.


----------



## shadow24 (9. März 2009)

so,ich sende mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen in diesen thread:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mephion (10. März 2009)

Little nicky..satan junior..

Adam sandler als sohn des teufels auf erden wandelnd..

ffa da ich auf arbeit festsitz..


----------



## shadow24 (10. März 2009)

jo Mephion,das ist natürlich korrekt...falls keiner ein neues Bild hat werd ich mich heut mittag darum kümmern...


----------



## shadow24 (10. März 2009)

so,dann gehen wir hier mal ans eingemachte...ein Film aus den 70ern. vor kurzer Zeit wurde eine Art Remake davon gedreht mit einem amerikanischen Superstar als Hauptdarsteller:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. März 2009)

Die gescihter sind so steif und leblos da denk ich irgendwie an Wachs. Könnte es House of Wachs sein oder wie das auch immer heisst?


----------



## shadow24 (10. März 2009)

nein hat mit dem Film nix zu tun...diese Leute hier auf dem Bild sind krank...


----------



## BimmBamm (10. März 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so,dann gehen wir hier mal ans eingemachte...ein Film aus den 70ern. vor kurzer Zeit wurde eine Art Remake davon gedreht mit einem amerikanischen Superstar als Hauptdarsteller



"The Omega-Man" nach dem Buch "I am Legend" von Richard Matheson. Charlton Heston spielte damals die Hauptrolle. 
Das war übrigens die zweite Verfilmung des Buches; davor gab es "The last Man on Earth" mit Vincent Price - und da wird dann auch ganz klar, warum die Gegner des Protagonisten so ein lichtscheues Gesindel sind: Es sind wie in der Romanvorlage Vampire.

Es gibt eine nette "Simpson"-Parodie auf den "Omega-Man": In einem Halloween-Special übernimmt Homer als "The Homega Man" die Charlton-Heston-Rolle.

Neue Ratebilder folgen heute abend.


----------



## Night falls (11. März 2009)

> davor gab es "The last Man on Earth" mit Vincent Price



Welchen ich persönlich für den mit Abstand Besten der 3 halte...
Du hast btw vergessen deine Bilder reinzustellen, BimmBamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (11. März 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> "The Omega-Man" nach dem Buch "I am Legend" von Richard Matheson. Charlton Heston spielte damals die Hauptrolle.
> Das war übrigens die zweite Verfilmung des Buches; davor gab es "The last Man on Earth" mit Vincent Price - und da wird dann auch ganz klar, warum die Gegner des Protagonisten so ein lichtscheues Gesindel sind: Es sind wie in der Romanvorlage Vampire.
> 
> Es gibt eine nette "Simpson"-Parodie auf den "Omega-Man": In einem Halloween-Special übernimmt Homer als "The Homega Man" die Charlton-Heston-Rolle.
> ...


wie immer astrein beantwortet...und die Simpson-Folge hab ich natürlich auch gesehen und fand: DAS war die beste Verfilmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
bin gespannt auf die Bilder von dir.wird bestimmt wieder ein mehrteiliges Rätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (12. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> ["Last Man on Earth"]
> Welchen ich persönlich für den mit Abstand Besten der 3 halte...



Ein paar Längen hatte der Streifen schon; auch sieht man ihm das geringe Budget an. Atmosphärisch ist das Ding allemal. Besser als die Neuverfilmung mit ihrem unerträglichen Ende sind beide früheren Versionen allemal. 



> Du hast btw vergessen deine Bilder reinzustellen, BimmBamm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer diese Hetzerei - und dann verlangt das Publikum auch noch mehrteilige Rätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dann wollen wir mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer den Film kennt, weiß anhand des Bildes sofort den Titel; ansonsten hilft Google, wenn man den Hauptdarsteller erkennt und auf seine Tätowierung achtet. Der Streifen zeigt Amerika als Alptraumland; sein Hauptdarsteller liefert einen der erschreckendsten Psychopathen der Filmgeschichte ab.

Zu den Fragen:

a) Wie heißt der Film; wie heißt sein Hauptdarsteller?
b) Es ist die einzige Regiearbeit eines zu seiner Zeit sehr bekannten Darstellers. Obwohl er gleich zweimal mit Hitchcock zusammenarbeitete, gehören die Filme nicht zu den Sternstunden der beiden Stars. Im Gedächtnis blieb er vielen Filmfans in einer seiner letzten Rollen als charismatischer Verteidiger in einer der besten "Hitchcock-Kopien" aller Zeiten. Wie hieß der Film; welcher brilliante Regisseur hatte die Leitung?
c) Der Darsteller auf dem Bild oben überzeugte ein paar Jahre später wieder in einer Rolle als Psychopath, in der er Gregory Peck das Leben schwermachte. Der hatte als sein Anwalt Beweismittel unterschlagen, um das menschliche Monster hinter Gittern zu bringen. Der Film ist legendär - und wurde 1991 neu verfilmt. Wie heißen die beiden Filme; wer führte in der neuen Version Regie und wie heißen die beiden männlichen Hauptdarsteller des Remakes?

Ich hoffe, das ist diesmal nicht zu schwer.


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2009)

Das Bild wird nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Night falls (12. März 2009)

Mhm... Den Film kenne ich leider nicht - Antwort c) kann ich aber trotzdem beantworten...



> c) Der Darsteller auf dem Bild oben überzeugte ein paar Jahre später wieder in einer Rolle als Psychopath, in der er Gregory Peck das Leben schwermachte. Der hatte als sein Anwalt Beweismittel unterschlagen, um das menschliche Monster hinter Gittern zu bringen. Der Film ist legendär - und wurde 1991 neu verfilmt. Wie heißen die beiden Filme; wer führte in der neuen Version Regie und wie heißen die beiden männlichen Hauptdarsteller des Remakes?





Spoiler



Der Film von 1962 heißt "Ein Köder für die Bestie" (Cape Fear) und die Hauptrolle des Anwalts spielte wie du schon erwähntest Gregory Peck - wenn man den Psychopathen als Protagonist hinstellt, war es Robert Mitchum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1991 Wurde der Film unter dem Namen "Kap der Angst" mit Robert De Niro und Sam Bowden in den Hauptrollen remaked.



Aus den Informationen könnte ich mir selber die Antworten auf a) und b) ergooglen, aber ich überlasse das Antworten lieber jemandem der den eigentlich gesuchten Film wirklich gesehen hat und packe meine Antwort in Spoiler...


----------



## BimmBamm (13. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Mhm... Den Film kenne ich leider nicht - Antwort c) kann ich aber trotzdem beantworten...



War wohl doch zu schwer. Ich löse dann mal auf:

a) Der Film heißt "Night of the Hunter" ("Die Nacht des Jägers"). Robert Mitchum spielt darin einen mordenden Wanderprediger, der zwei Kinder verfolgt, um an die Beute eines Raubes zu kommen. Regie führte Charles Laughton.
Für die einen ist es ein Meisterwerk; die anderen können damit überhaupt nichts anfangen. Im Grunde ist es ein äußerst düsteres "Märchen" für Erwachsene mit einem hervorragenden Mitchum als völlig irrem Fanatiker.

b) Der Film hieß "Witness for the Prosecution" ("Zeugin der Anklage"). Auf dem Regiestuhl saß der großartige Billy Wilder ("Some like it hot", "Ace in the hole", "Lost Weekend" etc.). Die beiden Filme, die Laughton mit Hitchcock gedreht hat, sind überigens "Jamaica-Inn" (letzter englischer Hitch-Film vor seiner Hollywood-Karriere) sowie "The Paradine Case".

Zu c):



> Der Film von 1962 heißt "Ein Köder für die Bestie" (Cape Fear) und die Hauptrolle des Anwalts spielte wie du schon erwähntest Gregory Peck - wenn man den Psychopathen als Protagonist hinstellt, war es Robert Mitchum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Beide Filme heißen im Original übrigens "Cape Fear". Regie führte im Remake Martin Scorsese ("Goodfellas", "The Departed", "Taxi Driver"). "Sam Bowden" ist der Rollenname; Nick Nolte übernahm diesen Part von Gregory Peck.

Da ja immerhin ein Teil richtig war, bist Du dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## shadow24 (13. März 2009)

Mist,zu spät....kam gestern nicht dazu im I-Net zu surfen...die Lösungen hätte ich gefunden...damned..
hab dafür abends aber mit einem Freund "Watchmen" gesehen und wir waren beide begeistert,obwohl man den Film auch auf zwei Charaktere hätte beschränken können:auf Rohrschach und Dr.Manhattan...
@Night falls: gleich schön umgesetzt mit dem Bildchen von Rohrschach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (13. März 2009)

Hehe, Watchmen fand ich persönlich auch klasse! Jackie Earle Haley als Rorschach hat aber irgendwie alle anderen an die Wand gespielt^^ Das einzige was mich gestört hat, war an manchen Stellen der Score... (Und damit meine ich nicht 99 Luftballons, das fand ich passend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich mach dann mal den nächsten Film:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Hat nen Titel, der nur zu 50% zum Inhalt passt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## BimmBamm (14. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wärest Du weiblich und ansehnlich wie das italienische Luder im Bild, würde ich Dir einen Heiratsantrag machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Demnächst werde ich wohl einige Bavas in meinem Filmblog vorstellen (siehe Link unten - und sorry, ich hatte bei der leicht überarbeiteten Wiederveröffentlichung der "Battle Royale"-Kritik keine Ahnung, daß die Thematik mal wieder im Sinne des sog. "Jugendschutzes" auf Grund aktueller Ereignisse brandheiß werden würde).

Einer der Filme, aus denen Dan O'Bannon seine Ideen für "Alien" geklaut hat - und einer der leider viel zu wenig bekannten Klassiker aus der Hand meines zweitliebsten Regisseurs neben Hitchcock: Mario Bavas "Terrore nello spazio" (unsäglicher und völlig irreführender deutscher Titel: "Planet der Vampire").
Der unscheinbare Mann, der wenig Zeit und noch weniger Geld für seine kleinen Meisterwerke hatte, hob mal eben mit "The Girl who knew too much" das Subgenre der Gialli aus der Taufe, um mit "Blood and black Lace" - übrigens eine der teuersten Sammler-DVDs auf dem deutschen Markt -   dessen Regeln zu definieren, die vor allen Dingen seinem "Schüler" Argento als Blaupause dienten. Mit "Five Dolls for an August Moon" und "Bay of Blood" nahm er den Slasher-Film vorweg (ein "Freitag der 13."-Teil übernahm schamlos die dort gezeigten Mordszenen); "Planet der Vampire" inspirierte unzählige SF- und Horror-Regisseure (empfehlenswert: Die Doku zu Bava auf der DVD "Die drei Gesichter der Furcht". Neben diesem stilprägendem Episodenfilm, von e-m-s/Anolis veröffentlicht, findet sich das sehr informative Extra "Mario Bava - Maestro of the Macabre" auf der Scheibe. Wer noch mehr über Bava wissen möchte, kommt um Tim Lucas' Monographie "All the colors of the dark" nicht herum. Mit 290 $ ist das Buch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen, aber für den Bava-Fan mehr als nur jeden Penny wert).
Bavas Debut "Maschera del Demonio" (blöder deutscher Titel: "Die Stunde wenn Dracula kommt") ist _der_ ultimative Gothic-Horror-Film, den man auf jeden Fall gesehen haben sollte. 1960 kamen genau drei Filme heraus, die das Antlitz nicht nur des Horror-Films für alle Zeiten verändern sollten: "Psycho", "Peeping Tom", "Maschera". Das ist die Geburtswiege des modernen Horrorfilms, aus der selbst Erzeugnisse wie "Se7en" erst einmal schlüpfen mußten!

Die DVD, bei Marcus Popescus "Legend" erschienen (neben Andreas Strassmann von cmv einer der mir sympathischsten Chefs eines Independent-DVD-Label), ist leider Out of Print. Bei eBay und Konsorten ist sie aber noch relativ günstig zu bekommen. Die italienische DVD enthält die restaurierte Version, die andere Einstellungen und ein etwas besseres Bild bietet.

Für den ersten Tag des Wochenendes was einfaches (zumindest für "Night falls", wie ich annehme). Es ist zumindest für mich der Höhepunkt der Gialli; danach ging es mit dem durchaus talentierten Regisseur, der teilweise fast kultisch verehrt wird, größtenteils bergab. Der Mann kann verdammt gute Filme machen, allerdings schert er sich leider einen Dreck um das Drehbuch und will sich partout nicht 'reinquasseln lassen. Sein letzter Film (der Abschluß einer Trilogie, deren erster Teil - ein visuelles Meisterwerk - in den 70ern begann) dürfte denn auch sein Sargnagel sein, weil nicht mal mehr seine Hardcore-Fanbois damit zufrieden waren. Hier ist der Mann aber noch absolut auf dem Höhepunkt seines Könnens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



a) Wie heißt der Film, wie heißt der Regisseur 



Spoiler



Tip: Den Namen des Machers erwähnte ich bereits oben


?
b) Welche Trilogie des Regisseurs wurde oben im Text angesprochen? Wie heißen die einzelnen Titel?
c) In einem Werk des Regisseurs spielt eine heute sehr bekannte Oscar-Preisträgerin die Hauptrolle. Wie heißt der Film; wie seine damals jugendliche Hauptdarstellerin[1]?
d) Der Regisseur schrieb an einigen Drehbüchern mit, darunter auch für einen der einflußreichsten Italo-Western überhaupt. Wie heißt der Titel des Films, in dem Charles Bronson und Claudia Cardinale die Hauptrollen spielten? Wer inszenierte den Abgesang auf den "Wilden Westen"?
e) Die Tochter des gesuchten Regisseurs ist mittlerweile eine international bekannte Actrice und Regisseurin (und ich bin fast der Meinung, daß sie das Beste ist, was ihr Vater jemals zustande gebracht hat). Ihr Vater - übrigens eine perverse Sau, die später mit der eigenen Tochter eine der unerträglichsten Vergewaltigungsszenen aller Zeiten in Szene setzte - fungierte seinerzeit für den Mittelteil einer berühmt-berüchtigten Zombie-Film-Trilogie als Produzent und erstellte für den europäischen Raum seine eigene Version. Sie selbst spielte im dritten Teil der Reihe mit. Wie heißt das ansehnliche Mädel (send pics!!!); wie heißt der Film, in dem sie mitwirkte?
f) Wie heißt die Band, in der der gesuchte Regisseur ein wenig mitmischte; die aber auch ansonsten für die musikalische Vertonung einer kleinen Menge prägender Horrorfilme verantwortlich ist?
g) In welchem Kult-Film eines anderen italienischen Regisseurs, in dem der Photographie eine nicht unwichtige Rolle in jeder Hinsicht zukam, spielte der Darsteller im Bild oben die Hauptrolle (die Story selbst war Giallo-geeignet: Ein Photograph glaubt, auf einer Vergrößerung einen Mord zu entdecken. Daraus wurde dann eine Parabel auf die Subjektivität bzw. Irreführung der eigenen Wahrnehmung, die unerwartet abbrach)?

Kleine Bonusfrage: Wie heißen die einzelnen Titel der frühen "Tier"-Trilogie des Regisseurs (wobei meiner subjektiven Meinung nach Teil 1 fast so gut wie der gesuchte Streifen ist, Teil 2 bis auf wenige gelungene Augenblicke eher langweilt, während der 3. Teil einen zwar dramaturgisch holprigen, aber visuell umso mehr gelungenen Abschluß der Reihe darstellt)?

[1] Das Thema von Simonetti ist übrigens umwerfend und gehört ganz klar zu den besten Horror-Soundtracks aller Zeiten. Unbedingt bei YouTube anhören! Links zu diesem und weiteren Soundtracks (wie etwa der gesuchten ersten Trilogie, deren Theme mehr als nur ein wenig furchteinflössend ist sowie natürlich dem gesuchten Film)  poste ich bei Auflösung.


----------



## Night falls (15. März 2009)

Mhm, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher den Film gesehen zu haben, aber ich komm ums Verrecken nimmer drauf welcher es jetzt war... :/


----------



## shadow24 (16. März 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> a) Wie heißt der Film, wie heißt der Regisseur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zu a)etwas verwirrend.ich dachte erst du meinst den Regisseur Mario Bavas,wegen deines Passus zum Filmbild "ein visuelles Meisterwerk in den 70ern"...da dachte ich an Lisa and the Devil,aber kam natürlich nicht dahinter was du mit Dreiteiler meintest
so ist es Dario Argento mit dem Film Mother of Tears
zu b) Suspiria(77), Inferno(80) und halt Mother of tears
zu c) weiss ich nicht
zu d)Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod von Sergio Leone
zu e)Aria(Asia) Argento in Dance of the Demons 2...Bilder:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asia_Argento(Bild Nr.6 unter images auf ihrer Homepage ist das Beste)
zu f) Goblin
zu g) ?


----------



## BimmBamm (21. März 2009)

Ich gebe zu, ich habe den Thread leider vergessen:



shadow24 schrieb:


> zu a)etwas verwirrend.ich dachte erst du meinst den Regisseur Mario Bavas,wegen deines Passus zum Filmbild "ein visuelles Meisterwerk in den 70ern"...da dachte ich an Lisa and the Devil,aber kam natürlich nicht dahinter was du mit Dreiteiler meintest
> so ist es Dario Argento mit dem Film Mother of Tears



Nope! Gesucht war der Film auf dem Bild. Zu der Zeit war Argento noch auf dem Höhepunkt seines Könnens. David Hemmings entdeckt hier den Schlüssel zu den grausamen Mordfällen; es ist "Profondo Rosso" (aka "Deep Red"); einer der besten Giallo aller Zeiten! Es wurde selten schöner gemordet; darüberhinaus gibt es weder einen Gialli noch sonst eine Kriminalgeschichte, die in solchen großartigen Bildern (entsprechende Projektionsgröße vorausgesetzt) inszeniert wurde. 

"Die Mutter der Tränen" - die auch noch das Kernstück des Argento-Kults abschließen möchte - kann ich nicht mal erwähnen, ohne auch nur annähernd in Gossenjargon zu verfallen. Der Kerl, der mit "Bird", "Cat" und vor allen Dingen "Rosso" den Themen Bavas eine sonst nie wieder erreichte Vollendung der Form aufsetzte, ist heute höchstens noch geeignet, die nächste stumpfsinnige "Cobra11"-Folge zu inszenieren. Ich habe Argento für "Phantom" und "Opera" und "Tenebrae" gehasst, weil die Dinger einfach nur schlecht waren - für sein heutiges Niveau (siehe auch "Non ho sonno" oder "Card Player") verdient er nur noch Mitleid. Und vor sowas (nach "Rosso") hat angeblich Hitchcock Respekt gehabt. 



> zu c) weiss ich nicht



In "Phenomena" spielte Jennifer Connely (Oscar für "A beautiful mind"; außerdem selbstverständlich "Requiem for a dream") die Hauptrolle.



> zu e)Aria(Asia) Argento in Dance of the Demons 2...Bilder:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asia_Argento(Bild Nr.6 unter images auf ihrer Homepage ist das Beste)



Arghs! Die gesuchte Person ist richtig; die berühmte Trilogie jedoch falsch: Argento produzierte "Dawn of the Dead" von Romero (für den Argento eine "europäische Version" erstellte, weswegen wir neben der "Cannes-Rolle" und der US-Kino-Version gleich drei Versionen ein und desselben Streifens haben, die nicht nur schnitt-technisch, sondern auch soundtechnisch völlig abweichen, was in der AB-Version hinreichend dokumentiert wird); seine Tochter spielte im dritten Teil "Land of the Dead" (ebenfalls Romero) eine der Hauptrollen. Danke für die Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Die "Director's Cut"-Version von "Dawn of the Dead" ist übrigens nicht etwa die sehr viel längere "Cannes-Version", sondern der US-Kino-Cut, der seinen Schwerpunkt auf "Horror" legt. Argentos europäischer Cut ist eher actionlastig (und mein Favorit). Später widmete sich Oliver "Das Krekulum" Krekel noch einmal dem gesamten Material und mixte wirr alle drei Versionen durcheinander - das ist gar nichts mehr; davon sollte man ganz weit Abstand nehmen! Die Intentionen der Macher spiegelt diese Version genauso wenig wie die frühe, aus Zeitgründen noch nicht fertig geschnittene Cannes-Version (teilweise leider immer noch als DC gehandelt) wieder! Wer sich für diesen modernen Zombie-Film schlechthin interessiert, sollte sich die AB-Fassung zulegen, die alle drei Versionen ("Cannes"; "US"; "Euro") beinhaltet und aufschlußreiche Audiokommentare bietet - wie so oft bei A(nchor) B(ay) leider ohne Untertitel!



> zu g) ?



"Blow-Up" heißt der Kultfilm; Regie führte Michelangelo Antonioni. Ein Must-See mit sehr unerwartetem Abbruch.

Zur Bonus-Frage der "Tier-Trilogie": a) "L'Uccello dalle piume di cristallo" (übersetzt etwa "Der Vogel mit dem Kristallgefieder"; dummer deutscher Titel "Das Geheimnis der schwarzen Handschuhe" - übrigens absolut großartig!); b) "4 mosche di velluto grigio" ("Vier Fliegen auf grauem Samt"); c) "Gatto a nove code" ("Die neunschwänzige Katze") - ebenfalls einer meiner Lieblinge!

Zu den versprochenen Soundtracks:

Phenomena
(hört sich von CD übrigens sehr viel besser an; ist dennoch auch in minderer Klangqualität recht hypnotisch - und sogar tanzbar)

Richtig unheimlich (und von CD ebenfalls sehr viel besser klingend):

Suspiria
(auf guten Anlagen von Platte bzw. CD aus ist das geeignet, den nachbarschaftlichen Frieden zu stören - und gänsehauterregend)

Wunderbare '80s-Klänge zu "Profondo Rosso" (siehe sonstiger CD-Klang-Hinweis):

Profondo Rosso

Unbedingt (wenn nicht schon längst geschehen) "Cat", "Bird" und "Rosso" (in dieser Reihenfolge) ansehen! Formerfüllenderes Terrorkino gibt es sonst nirgends! Den "Fly" kann man sich meiner Ansicht nach durchaus sparen - was damals als Ausrutscher eines durchaus talentierten Filmemachers erschien, verdreht sich nun in die andere Richtung: Wenig aufregendes, vom Inhalt haarsträubendes Möchtegernspannungskino, das niemand hinter dem Ofen vorlockt. 

Und leider ist das zu Argentos Standard geworden - da helfen auch die Fanbois nicht mehr, die jeden Auswurf dieses Regisseurs bejubeln, als ob sie gerade die Offenbarung erlangt hätten (auch wenn die nach "Card Player" zu Recht eher ruhig geworden sind). Und das ist meines Erachtens nach das, was an Argento mehr als seine größtenteils schlechten Filme wirklich nervt: Die Fanbois, die bis heute der Meinung zu sein scheinen, daß hinter jeder Kamerabewegung in den Filmen Argentos tatsächlich eine in welcher Hinsicht auch immer interpretierbare Absicht stecke. Ohne ausgleichende Insprirationen von außerhalb, auf die Argento mittlerweile verzichtet, weil die ihm in sein Gesamtkonzept hereinreden, kann der Mann nämlich gar nichts! Und "Mother of Tears" ist der letzte Beweis in einer langen Reihe von wirklich schlechten Argentos, die in der Kette noch fehlten (und ehrlich gesagt hat mir nach dem eher lächerlichem "Inferno" schon "Opera" gereicht, der neben seiner hanebüchenen Story jedes Horrorelement mit völlig lächerlichen Heavy-Metal-Soundtracks zerstörte. Mir ist es heute noch unverständlich, wie man diese Bildkraft mit diesem Soundtrack und dem jämmerlichen Drehbuch der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben konnte, ohne dies auch nur im Ansatz zu bemerken - aber "merken" wird Argento eh nicht viel).

Zu empfehlen außer den genannten Filmen ist übrigens "Stendhal Syndrome" mit seiner Tocher Asia in der Hauptrolle. Inwiefern allerdings die äußerst expliziten Vergewaltigungsszenen des Streifens zu einer gesunden Vater-Tochter-Beziehung beigetragen haben, weiß ich nicht - dem Image Argentos als besessenem Filmemacher haben sie mit Sicherheit keinen Abbruch getan. So nah war der Zuschauer noch nie beim Inzest dabei.

Darüberhinaus wundert es mich überhaupt nicht, daß die beste Sequenz von "Inferno", den Argento-Fans trotz des inhaltlich eher lahmen Fortgangs immer noch als formvollendet feiern, von Bava inszeniert wurde. Auch der Mittelteil der "Mutter"-Trilogie ist echter Crap; vom lächerlichen Finale ganz abgesehen.

Wenn wir ehrlich sind, bleibt auch von "Suspiria" nicht viel: Mädchen, die sich selbst höchst lächerlich in Stacheldraht einwickeln, hat mittlerweile die Zeit überholt. Der Dialog über "Hexen" allgemein könnte in seiner gekünsteltenden Wichtigtuerei nicht belustigender sein.  Zum Ende haben wir ein paar In- und Ausblendungen, die jeder Videokamera-Klippschüler sofort durchsschaut. Die Stärken des Filmes liegen nicht nur in seiner Anfangssequenz in der überbordenden Phantasie des Kameramanns - für den banalen Rest scheint Argento verantwortlich.

Erwähnte ich schon, daß ich Argento hasse, eben weil er neben ganz viel Mist auch ein paar verdammt gute Streifen zu bieten hat? Was dieses Zwergenhirn vollbringen könnte, wenn es sich wenigstens beim Drehbuch passende Leute wählen würde, mag ich mir kaum vorzustellen...

Mach ruhig so weiter - Du bist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. März 2009)

erstmal vielen dank für den Ausflug ins "gelbe" Universum und dem tiefen Einblick in Argentos Wirken und Filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auch die Soundtracks hören sich wirklich gut an,aber für mich hat immer noch Carpenter die hypnotischste Filmmusik genacht.man denke nur an die Filme Die Klapperschlange,Das Ende oder The Fog....
hier jetzt mein neues Filmbild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der diabolische Hauptdarsteller ist weltberühmt und nach Depp mein Lieblingsschauspieler


----------



## Hubautz (23. März 2009)

Die Hexen von Eastwick?

Falls richtig ffa.


----------



## shadow24 (23. März 2009)

jo,ist richtig und somit tatsächlich ffa


----------



## Night falls (25. März 2009)

Dann mach ich mal weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipp: Italienischer Zombiefilm von einem Kult-Regisseur.


----------



## shadow24 (27. März 2009)

von Romero:entweder Day of the dead oder Dawn of the Dead? die sind eh alle gleich...


----------



## Night falls (27. März 2009)

Wäre er von Romero, würde es sich mit an Sicherheit Grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht um einen italienischen Film handeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lös mal auf und geb FFA:

Es wäre Lucio Fulcis "Woodoo - Schreckensinsel der Zombies" (Zombi 2) gewesen.


----------



## shadow24 (27. März 2009)

ach deswegen konnte ich das Bild auch nicht zuordnen...hab bei wiki auch nur Schreckensinsel der Zombis als unterwasserfähig eingestuft, da die anderen (von mir genannten)im Kaufhaus und im Bunker spielen...
konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass du Fulcis als Kult einstufst...Romero ja,aber der?...


----------



## Night falls (27. März 2009)

Na na, nicht so bissig. Fulci hat durchaus ein paar Trashperlen und ne Handvoll guter Filme kredenzt.
Die Unterwasserduellszene zwischen Hai und Zombie ist auch relativ bekannt, zumindest unter Splatter/Zombiefilmfans. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. März 2009)

jup is geil dat ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Fulcio sowie romero sind beide für mich götter im splatter bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

noch n bissl mehr material




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (6. April 2009)

21 Gramm
hier der neue:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

"no country for old man" 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2009)

Perdita Dorango...war einigermassen enttäuscht von dem Film.leider nur ein Tarantino-Abklatsch...ffa


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2009)

Irgendwo aus der Born-Trilogie

FFA


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (11. April 2009)

Ohne ihn gesehen zu haben schätze ich mal: "Blair witch project"

EDIT: Tut was Spectrales sagt: FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Du weisst einfach zu viel :S

FFA


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Ist das Forrest Gump?


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Pfft =) Ja ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Höhö, FFA.^^


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

FFA is doof... sind wohl nur noch wir wach und ich will auch mal raten *G*

aber sec... ich such schon was =)))


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Ui ... is das dieser Film, der in einer Wüste spielt? :O


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Möp! Falsch ^^

KEnn auch gar kEin Film in dEr WüstE mit ihm... odEr?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Doch, der: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Man_Standing


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Schande über mich, den hab ich noch ned geguckt *indieeckestell*

Aber nein, ist er nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

> * 1980: Die erste Todsünde (The First Deadly Sin)
> * 1980: Ein Guru kommt (Deutscher Film von Rainer Erler)
> * 1982: The Verdict – Der Verdacht (The Verdict)
> * 1984: Miami Vice (TV)
> ...



SUCH SELBST!!! XD


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Wieso soll ich nu selber suchen, faule Socke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipp? Es ist nen Film zwischen 1999 und 2008 *G* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Alpha Dog?


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Willst nu einma alle durchraten, bis ich bei einem Ja sage?^^

Und Nein, isses ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Letzter Versuch: Banditen^^


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Möp, nein ^^

Noch nen Screen oder willste den anderen auch was zum raten da lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Noch ein Screen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HRHR *EG*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Moooaaah, wie du mich ärgern willst.^^


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

nur ein bisschen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Lucky # Slevin !!! MUahaha, Josh hats verraten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

wieder ffa? *schnief*


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nen Tipp: Is nen dänischer Film ^^


----------



## Night falls (13. April 2009)

In China essen sie Hunde... Wenn es den hier noch nicht gab, fress ich nen Besen.

FFA


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

MÖP FALSCH


----------



## Night falls (13. April 2009)

In China essen sie Hunde 2

FFA 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Oh Gott wie heisst er nochmal..

Das Leben ist Schön?

Hab recherchiert, das muss es sein ^^

Ich such eben ein BIldchen


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Jo, Das Leben ist schön is richtig ^^


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (15. April 2009)

ist der Typ da rechts Heath Ledger?


----------



## villain (15. April 2009)

ich glaube nicht, dass er es ist...


----------



## d2wap (15. April 2009)

Tipp wöre ned übel... Erscheinungsjahr?= Evtl. eine Figur des Films?


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

Die Dame in der Mitte kommt mir so bekannt vor... Ich hab sogar Szenen von ihr im Kopf, sogar die richtige Stimme dazu, alles da... Aber mir fällt der Film nicht ein...


----------



## Rodney (15. April 2009)

Den Film kenn ich, den Film kenn ich, verflixt, wie heißt der!!


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Den Film kenn ich, den Film kenn ich, *verflixt, wie heißt der*!!


so heißt der bestimmt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (15. April 2009)

hmm.. könnte sie links Bryce Dallas Howard sein, die in the village das blinde mädchen gespielt hat?


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

glaub ned, dass die das ist^^

neeeeed tipp.... bin schon ganz hippelig


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Hmm, ich hab absolut 0 Schimmer.


----------



## shadow24 (16. April 2009)

ist das irgendeine Jane Austen Verfilmung?also die beiden Frauen würden total dazu passen.der Mann und die Umgebung allerdings überhaupt nicht.das sieht mir ein wenig amerikanisch aus....ein Tip wäre aber auf alle Fälle super...obwohl ich nach 3 Tagen totaler Abwesenheit hier im thread von spectrales vermute das da nicht mehr viel kommen wird


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Ist das Gangs Of The Streets?


----------



## villain (16. April 2009)

mal sehen, ob überhaupt noch jemand drauf kommt...


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

Rodney schrieb:


> Ist das Gangs Of The Streets?



Den Film kenn ich ned und auch Goggle spuckt mir da nix aus...

Langsam könnte aber wirklich aufgelöst werden... 1. will ich echt wissen, welcher Film das ist und 2. will ich weiterspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. April 2009)

Rodney schrieb:


> Ist das Gangs Of The Streets?


meintest du vlt Gangs of New York,mit Di Caprio?der ist es jedenfalls nicht...
also da spectrales zwar schon mal wieder hier im Forum in den letzten Tagen war,aber hier net reingeschaut hat,wird er das hier wohl vergessen haben...
wenn nicht jemand die Lösung findet sollte man ffa geben und derjenige der einen neuen Film hat hier reinsetzen...
vlt erinnert sich spectrales ja irgendwann wieder an sein Bild.dannn kann er ja auflösen...


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

> Ist das Gangs Of The Streets?



Entweder Street Kings oder Gangs of New York. Beides zusammen geht ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin acuh für FFA


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

Ja sorry, ich bin verpeilt.
Tut mir ja leid...

Ja, pro FFA.


----------



## shadow24 (17. April 2009)

gut,damit es weiter geht mal ein ganz einfaches Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

terminator 3... rise of the machines

FFA


----------



## leorc (20. April 2009)

so dann hau ich hier mal was in die bresche


----------



## Dracun (20. April 2009)

*Der Talentierte Mr.Ripley*

FFA


----------



## leorc (20. April 2009)

ok, wo ich gerade dabei bin hier nochmal nen einfacher


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

brokeback mountain? ^^


----------



## leorc (21. April 2009)

nein, dann ratet mal weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (21. April 2009)

hmm..spontan würde ich sagen, dass der stehende typ brad pitt sein könnte.... aber welcher film...? also wenn, dann könnte das eigentlich nur "Legenden der Leidenschaft" sein...


----------



## leorc (21. April 2009)

nope auch nicht


----------



## Night falls (21. April 2009)

Ohne jegliche Chance die Darsteller zu erkennen, ist dieses stereotype Westernbild nicht


> nen einfacher


.


----------



## shadow24 (22. April 2009)

das ist auf alle Fälle ein Neo-Western,also ein Western ab Mitte 90er...ich tippe mal auf "Erbarmungslos"...der links könnte Clint Eastwood sein und der rechts Morgan Freeman...


----------



## leorc (22. April 2009)

jo war wohl doch etwas schwieriger als gedacht...hätte ich halt nen bild von clint eastwood reingestellt wärs gleich klar gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. aber shadow24 hat absolut recht "unforgiven" ist richtig


----------



## shadow24 (23. April 2009)

jo,schönes Bild,aber recht schwer zu lösen...
mal sehen ob ihr das löst:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (23. April 2009)

Max Payne - Die Verfilmung fand ich irgendwie nicht sonderlich prickelnd. Einzig der Schauwert einiger Szenen hat ihn bis ins Mittelmaß gerettet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mir zu 90% sicher - nach Shadows Bestätigung wäre dies hier der neue Film:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. April 2009)

hast mit deiner kompletten Aussage recht Night...
tja,beim neuen würde ich auf eine Ring-Verfilmung tippen,aber die Japaner haben ja auch so viele Horrorfilme.vlt auch The Grudge?


----------



## Night falls (23. April 2009)

Nope - Es ist im Grunde genommen kein Horrorfilm, sondern eher ein Actionfilm. Er stammt aus dem Jahre 2008 und wurde in der deutschen Version um 10min geschnitten^^ Ich empfehle jedem den japanischen O-Ton mit englischen Untertiteln.


----------



## Nimmue (23. April 2009)

battle royal?


----------



## Night falls (23. April 2009)

Nope... Ist aber auch von 2000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiteres Bild und Tips, so dass man auch über Google drauf kommen sollte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptdarstellerin: Asami Miyajima

Im deutschen Wikipedia existiert kein Artikel zu dem Film!


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

Machine Girl dank google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FFA


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (24. April 2009)

Splash?der Film mit der Meerjungfrau?
falls richtig ffa


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

ne is falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Edward mit den Scherenhänden. Falls richtig (bin mir eigentlich sicher) ist dieser hier dran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Film der einem im Gedächtnis bleibt, und der stark polarisiert. Ich selber bin mir noch immer nicht ganz sicher wie ich ihn bewerten soll.


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

du machst mir angst...


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Soo... Es ist wieder so weit für die Auflösung durch Tips:

Es ist ein französischer Horrorfilm von Pascal Laugier. Er hat bei seiner Veröffentlichung großes Aufsehen erregt.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Martyrs?


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Du bist.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

[attachment=7406:haha.jpg]

Ist nicht sehr schwer.


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

300 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

>Down by law<

FFA


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> >Hier editiere ich die Lösung rein<
> 
> FFA



PAH, ich hatte die lösung doch schon^^ wieso sagst du ffa? DD


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> PAH, ich hatte die lösung doch schon^^ wieso sagst du ffa? DD


Er meinte die Lösung von deinem Film.


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

ich hoffe ja mal, dass der langsam auch ma ratlos ist ^^
sonst muss ich hier ganz schwere geschütze auffahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Ich möchte dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber bitte guck mal in meinen post.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Er hat die Lösung doch schon reineditiert, aber keine Ahnung ob es stimmt.


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

WOHOOOOO

FALSCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Damnit...


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

*freudentänzchenmitsooooooeinemgrinsen*

hab ich dich ^^


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

IS das mit dem Albimno Jungen...*POWDER* glaubich war des??

Zumindest erinnert mich die Gangart des Kerls an Powder sowie der Hut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und diesmal kein FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

Ja, hast recht ^^


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

Hah ich liebe diesen Film der is echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ein Bild ihr haben wollt gut dann bekommt ihr auch eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So mal wat schweres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Irgendwo in Iowa, afaik

falls ja - FFA


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

Ja aber da fehlt noch was ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Es tut mir sehr leid, dass ich dein "Gilbert Grape" unterschlagen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Interesting fact: Es existiert eine "American Dad"-Folge, in der auf den Film bezug genommen wird.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

Der Disney Klassiker schlechthin nach Mary Poppins ... richtig genial 

*Die Tollkühne Hexe in Ihrem fliegenden Bett*

FFA


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

Ihr macht mich verrückt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Kann es sein, dass die Frau da "Ein(en) tödliche[n] Anruf" bekommt?


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

ja...


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Mal was einfaches (furchtbar mieser Film):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. April 2009)

Spielt der Typ da nicht in Torchwood mit???


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Das ist ein weltbekannter Schauspieler, und er spielt meines Wissens nach NICHT in Torchwood mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

ich streike ^^


----------



## Rexo (27. April 2009)

Einen versuch wahr es wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

the happening. ffa


----------



## Rexo (27. April 2009)

[attachment=7408:Muahah.jpg]


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

Es kribbelt in den Fingern.... arghs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. April 2009)

ok das is unheimlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wehr wahr zu erst


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

die waren definitiv zeitgleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Der erste ist auf jeden Fall die Puppe "blade" aus einem der 1000enden puppetmaster Filme. Ich tippe jetzt einfach mal auf "Puppet master: The legacy"

Der zweite ist Wes Cravens "They" von 2002.

FFA


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

ich mag nimmer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

[attachment=7409:so_einfa..._nicht__.jpg]
viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

das errät er doch eh wieder, sobald er hier reinguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

ist doch egal^^ sobald er dann FFA macht stell ich nenn film rein den keiner kennt ^^


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

lass es mich danach noch einmal versuchen ^^ zusammen kriegen wir ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. April 2009)

Nie wieder Sex mit der Ex.

FFA


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

i kenn den film komm nur net auf den namen ... 



Spoiler



Da geht es um einen typen der seiner ex in den urlaub nach fliegt udn so ganz witzig gemacht der film  aber typische liebesschnulze halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Müsste *The Hills Have eyes* sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. April 2009)

Himmel was schaut ihr den für Filme.

Ich tippe mal auf Wrong turn.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

beide falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

Rogue - Im falschen revier


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*freutsich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

Die Szene kommt mir bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

davon ausgehend das es die frau von silent hill ist versuch ich es nochmal mit highway psychos^^


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

nein auch falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum glück kommt night falls ned so schnell und errät das auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*diezeitsolangeauskoste*


----------



## xXElfaronXx (27. April 2009)

Ich vermute es ist "The Cave" 
Auf jedenfall gab es in dem Film auch so eine Szene ^^


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie genial, endlich mal ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Meine Güte, kaum ist man mal 2 Stunden bei nem Kumpel und schon bekommen die Laien hier nichtmal fast aktuelle Horrorfilme raus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist natürlich "The Descent"
Lief sogar vor garnicht so langer Zeit im free-TV - Pro7 oder so.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

.. night... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ffa oder wie? ^^


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Oh, vergessen - jo is FFA


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (27. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Meine Güte, kaum ist man mal 2 Stunden bei nem Kumpel und schon bekommen die Laien hier nichtmal fast aktuelle Horrorfilme raus...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den meinte ich doch >.< Nur den Namen vertauscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Zum neuen Bild, solche Filme gucke ich in der Regel nich ^^


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> Edith: Zum neuen Bild, solche Filme gucke ich in der Regel nich ^^



da du den film scheinbar nicht kennst, kannst du doch aufgrund von einem bild nicht sagen, was für ein film das is^^
was sind denn "solche filme" für dich? ^^


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Ich kenn die Lösung, lass aber anderen mal ein bisschen Zeit sich zu versuchen.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

night, du machst mich fertig...


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

ist das 8mm mit Nicolas Cage?


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

nein^^


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

nu lös doch auf night ^^ damit wir weitermachen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Müsste "The Salton Sea" sein.
FFA


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Amores Perros afaik
Falls richtig -> FFA


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

ich fress nen besen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich geb nicht auf!!!


----------



## shadow24 (28. April 2009)

ist das "Der Mondmann"?


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

Nein ^^


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

iste s vielleciht *MILK* der neue mit Sean Peen denn Links sitz Sean Peen unverkennbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

Ja isses ^^


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

Hach bin ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VIEL SPASS


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

da is ja tatsächlich einer ^^ doofes reineditieren^^

und solche filme guck ich ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kleiner scherz)
der typ kommt mir auf jeden fall bekannt vor... ist er denn etwas bekannter?^^


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

Nö eher weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (28. April 2009)

also ich hab keinen plan aber ich rate einfach gern.

aufgrund des extrem vogel ähnlich aussehenden helm's (kopfbedeckung) tippe ich auf "thunderbirds".


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

Du hast ja Phantasie ^^ Ich hätte da keinen Vogel erkannt^^


----------



## bkeleanor (28. April 2009)

hehe ich hab erst nachher gesehen was das eigentlich sein soll :-)


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

nix vogel nix thunderbirds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (28. April 2009)

Hrmm... Harte Nuss. Ich weiß es nicht - am ehesten würd es noch zu Johnny Mnemonic passen, aber ich mein da hätten diese Helme anders ausgesehn.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

auch falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kleiner Tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der film is net wirklich bekannt und fällt unter die Kategorie B-Movie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (28. April 2009)

mein erster gedanke war "der rasenmähermann" teil 1 ... wenn ja: ffa


edit: je länger ich das bild betrachtet habe, desto eher kam ich zu dem schluss, dass mein tipp wohl falsch sein dürfte. mangels alternative bleibe ich aber dabei...


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Ich hatte auch einen der beiden Rasenmäherfilme im Verdacht, aber ich glaub auch, des stimmt nicht :/


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

auch falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



14 May 1994 is der Film erschienen, Genre is bei Sci-Fi Action anzusiedeln .. so genug tipps wenn ihr es bis heut abend net rauskriet lös i auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2009)

Weißt du wie viele Sci-Fi Filme im Jahr '94 erschienen sind *damn*
Mal schaun ob da was passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Hab zwar kA aber am ehesten würde das Bild evtl. zu *Guyver - Dark Hero* passen?


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

FALSCH


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

A.P.E.X ^^


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

Das hat dir der Teufel verraten ................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne mal im ernst google? oder tip von bekannten?

is also richtig


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

Tipp vom Bekannten^^ Voll der Sci-Fi-Freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da, nen Neues, ned ganz so schwer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Lady in the water, eh?

FFA


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

pfft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (29. April 2009)

Hard Boiled?


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

nope^^

jetzt hab ich euch *auskost*


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Mhm... könnte H sein.


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

menno night 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

FFA^^


----------



## leorc (29. April 2009)

ist glaub nicht wirklich schwer...aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann darf gleich wieder nimmue


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da, noch ein film, den du innerhalb von 2 min errätst...


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

leorc schrieb:


> ist glaub nicht wirklich schwer...aber egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hrhr, oder wieder zeitgleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Little Miss sunshine + White noise afaik.

FFA


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

[attachment=7450:flower_calls.jpg]
mal gucken wie lang es diesmal dauert^^


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Schlag betrunken Liebe FFA


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

du schummelst doch...


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Er hat sicher ne Suchmaschine für Bilder!


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Oder einen überlegenen Intellekt. Ich halt mich mal ein bisschen raus hier^^ Dann kann Nimmue wieder humane Filme posten und der Thread kommt wieder in seinen alten Gang.


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Schlag betrunken Liebe FFA


der name wurde eingedeutscht? aber ja ist punch drunk love^^


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Jep er wurde eingedeutscht! Von mir ;P


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Oder einen überlegenen Intellekt. Ich halt mich mal ein bisschen raus hier^^ *Dann kann Nimmue wieder humane Filme posten *und der Thread kommt wieder in seinen alten Gang.



sind die ned human gewesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hätte mal auf richtig krasse schnulzen zurückgreifen sollen...


----------



## Rexo (29. April 2009)

Das wierd hoffentlich nicht zu leicht

nein und falsches Bild sry


----------



## shadow24 (30. April 2009)

hmmm,sehen aus wie pakistanische oder indische Soldaten...vielleicht Borat?


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

night ^^ mach wieder mit^^ so war das nicht gemeint, wollte dich nicht "vertreiben" =))

die herausforderung nen film zu finden, den du evtl nicht kennst, bringt ne menge spaß ^^
also los, mach wieder mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. April 2009)

nope

und merke gerade ist das falsche Bild ;(

moment bitte

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/c28mevuk/url.htm


----------



## shadow24 (30. April 2009)

hhmmm,witzig...die beiden haben Ähnlichkeit mit dem Frontmann und einem anderen aus der Gruppe Depeche Mode
ist der Film aus den 80ern?sieht irgendwie so aus...


----------



## Night falls (30. April 2009)

Kommt, den einen Schauspieler kennt ihr doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (30. April 2009)

Ben Stiller?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Rexo (30. April 2009)

Nein der Film ist aus den 90gern und ja da sist Ben Stiller

a und Night weis es nicht ich habs geschaft ich hab den Da vinci Code geknackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt werden wir alle sterben


----------



## Night falls (30. April 2009)

Da dachte ich mir mal ich geb nen unschuldigen Tip und dann kommt so ne Provokation...
Bittesehr es ist Zero Effect - selber schuld.

FFA


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> a und Night weis es nicht ich habs geschaft ich hab den Da vinci Code geknackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



night hat gesagt, er hält sich ein bisschen zurück^^ was nicht heißt, dass er es nicht weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der weiß halt einfach alles =))




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geoff23 (30. April 2009)

four rooms , cooler film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ffa


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geoff23 (30. April 2009)

ghost ship 

ffa


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2009)

[attachment=7469:fame.jpg]

edit. dürfte recht einfach sein, aber ich stell auch keine ansprüche so wie nimmue^^


----------



## RexxoV (30. April 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Das is Hot Fuzz! Kann ich nur empfehlen... mit Simon Pegg und den Dicken aus Shaun of the Dead
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der dicke heisst Nick Frost btw^^


----------



## jeef (30. April 2009)

@stereotype
die fabelhafte welt der Amelie!!  oder?^^

btw... scheiss film^^

gerade keine lust

ffa


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2009)

jupp stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (2. Mai 2009)

naja nicht sonderlich schwer, aber hab ja auch nichts dafür geleistet hier nen bild posten zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

mist den kennich, aber ich erinner mich ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WOHOOO *Nicholas Nickleby*!!!!!


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2009)

Der Film is genial das Sind 

*DIE ÜBLICHEN VERDÄCHTIGEN*

FFA


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

Jo da geb ich Dracun gleich zweimal recht, genialer Film: The Usual Suspects ist absolut richtig(aber Kevin Spacey allein macht schon die meisten Filme sehenswert, aber bei diesem übertrifft er sich mal wieder selbst)


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

ach wenn eh FFA ist hier nochmal nen ziemlich bekannter (und wieder sehr guter) film


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

scarface


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

jupp ist natürlich richtig


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

next one:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

die 3 fragezeichen?


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die 3 fragezeichen?


ja
drei ??? - das geheimnis der geisterinsel

ur turn


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ur turn


ich gebe ffa, da ich 1. kein bild aufm pc habe und 2. nicht solche filmschmankerl kenne wie einige hier, die um einiges interessanter wären als ein eher bekannter film :>


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

[attachment=7503:garchomp.jpg]

edit: ich wette da knabbert auch night falls ne weile dran^^


----------



## villain (3. Mai 2009)

hmm... also ich habe im moment keinen plan....


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

Entweder errät man den Film, oder man errät den Film nicht... "Dran knabbern" gibts da in dem Sinne eigentlich nicht^^

Das ist allerdings keine Szene aus dem Film, sondern ein Bild vom Dreh. Ich dachte auch erst drauf gekommen zu sein weil ich den einen Darsteller kannte (konnte die Szene aber nicht einordnen), aber als ich "Lars und die Frauen" bei Google Bildersuche eintippte, stellte ich schnell fest, dass das Bild eben garnicht aus dem Film stammt, sondern bloß ein Setfoto ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA

EDIT: Fieser Trick... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

mein edit sollte dich bloß in den thread locken^^
wie immer richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das es garkeine szene ist hab ich garnicht mitbekommen. sorry dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

villain schrieb:


> hmm... also ich habe im moment keinen plan....


Dann schreib hier nicht rein.  Entweder du ratest was, oder du schreibst nichts..


----------



## Rexo (4. Mai 2009)

Durfte nicht zu schwer sein ich geb night 10sek 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=7504:Austin_Powers.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (4. Mai 2009)

austin powers?falls richtig ffa


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

is das son film mit ner agentenorganisation oder so, die nur aus schwarzen besteht? setting dürfte in der 70ern sein.
bin mal am googlen

EDIT:
undercover brother
ffa!


----------



## Rexo (4. Mai 2009)

_*Undercover Brother is richtig

wahr zu leicht*_


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

dann mach ich noch mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (4. Mai 2009)

BlackieMcNiggNigg's Melon-Chicken adventures?


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> BlackieMcNiggNigg's Melon-Chicken adventures?


wtf? óÒ

nein^^


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

Hast dir viel Mühe gegeben ein Bild zu nehmen wo man den knastbruder nicht erkennt, aber das halbprofil von Snipes ist zu markant und ichabs nach 5min anstarren doch bemerkt^^
New Jack City

FFA


----------



## Rexo (5. Mai 2009)

_*der an ein nettes buffed Tatto xD*_


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Mai 2009)

warum kann ich die Bilder von Riesentrolli nicht sehen?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Hast dir viel Mühe gegeben ein Bild zu nehmen wo man den knastbruder nicht erkennt, aber das halbprofil von Snipes ist zu markant und ichabs nach 5min anstarren doch bemerkt^^
> New Jack City
> 
> FFA


is natürlich richtig



bkeleanor schrieb:


> warum kann ich die Bilder von Riesentrolli nicht sehen?


imagebanana geblockt o.ä.?
direktlink http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/v78920lg/vlcsnap201649.png


----------



## Nimmue (5. Mai 2009)

mal was leichtes, damit weiter geht hier =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

hinter dem Horizont
FFA


----------



## Nimmue (5. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

Die alte Version von "Der Tag an dem die Erde still stand"
FFA


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

einfach, fand das bild aber grad ma putzig^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

Blind Wedding
FFA

p.s omg ich mutiere zu einen Night falls xD


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HA, da kommt ihr nie drauf!


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

beide kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor
würde fast auf einen deutschen film tippen
btw: ist der screen selbst gemacht?^^


----------



## Night falls (6. Mai 2009)

> p.s omg ich mutiere zu einen Night falls xD


More like: Ich mutiere zu einem zinnernen Auge.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> More like: Ich mutiere zu einem zinnernen Auge.


nicht ganz. hinter dem horizont kam letztens erst ind er werbung und das haus dort istd as haus in der hölle wo die selbstmordmutter wohnt.
das andere war einfach weil ich mir zu aktuellen filmen immer wiki durchlese und bei tag an dem die erde still stand war auch zu lesen das es eine frühere version gibt, aber mit schwerpunkt atomwaffen anstatt umwelt. den dritten film hab ich aufn rechner und selbst ohen ist der schaupsieler durch american pie genug bekannt.
aber ich muss zugeben das ich für das letzte bild google um eine reverse search engine bemüht habe^^
ich nehm mal an mein btw hats dir da verraten oder? aber das heißt ja das da jemand selbst das all sehende auge kennt und das wohl deutlich länger als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (6. Mai 2009)

Ne, ich habs gestern oder so im Designthread gesehn und nahm an, dass du es jetzt einfach übernommen hast^^


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

übrigens war meine originalantwort auf das "Tag an dem die Erde still stand" bild erst eine frage weil ich mir nicht sicher war. habs dann über google gecheckt und gesehen das es stimmt. da hab ich mir gedacht, wenn noch keiner meine antwort gesehen hat, editier ich es schnell um damit es cooler wirkt xD


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> btw: ist der screen selbst gemacht?^^



nein (sowas guck ich mich nicht freiwillig an =))


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

stimmt die vermutung das es ein deutscher film ist?
zummindest bin ich mir jetzt sicher dieses ausdruckslose gesicht von ihr schonmal gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

jap, isn deutscher


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

Meine die frau als Anja Kling identifiziert zu haben, aber ein passendes bild hab ich leider nicht gefunden. gesichtszüge dürften in etwa die selben sein. sonst hatte ich nur ein Foto gefunden wo sie in etwa diese frisur hat. war im film Wir sind das Volk.
wie stehts mit dem lösungsansatz?^^


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

Genre:
Drama | Romanze 

Erstausstrahlung war im März 2009^^

Und nein, die Anja is des ned^^


----------



## Nimmue (7. Mai 2009)

Ich lös ma auf, weil ich jetzt nach Hamburg zum Fussballspiel fahre und ich wohl erst Freitag/Samstag wiederkomme^^

Rosamunde Pilcher: Eine Liebe im Herbst *EG*

FFA


----------



## Dracun (7. Mai 2009)

na wer guckt auch schon den mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (7. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> nein (sowas guck ich mich nicht freiwillig an =))



Ich ned, aber meine Oma... Daher kam ich auf die Idee^^
Wollte auch ma nen Film reinstellen, den niemand kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So nu bin ich aber weg, sonst verpass ich meine Bahn^^


----------



## leorc (7. Mai 2009)

so hier mal nen schon etwas älterer Film


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

das ist zumindest katharine hepburn. mal wiki und google nach film und bild durchforsten^^

edit: gefunden: "Bringing up baby"   FFA


----------



## RexxoV (8. Mai 2009)

da FFA, nehme ich mir mal die freiheit meinen lieblingsfilm zu posten *grins*
wer den kennt ist gut

[attachment=7548:hogfather_400.jpg]


----------



## Night falls (8. Mai 2009)

Hogfather (Pterry ftw)

FFA :>


----------



## RexxoV (8. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hogfather (Pterry ftw)
> 
> FFA :>



stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wie versprochen: "DU BIST GUT!"
btw: Terry Pratchett rulez


----------



## RexxoV (8. Mai 2009)

Da es nicht wirklich weiter geht, werde ich das ruder nochma in die hand nehmen.

[attachment=7551raindead_scene08.jpg]


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Need Tipp^^


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Need Tipp^^


rechtsklick --> save as 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Ich habs mir schon gedacht, dass der das ist^^
Die Oma is so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Braindead FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Wenn niemand will: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RexxoV (10. Mai 2009)

hard need tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hätte den namen des bildes ändern sollen XD


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

so schnell gibbet keine tipps^^


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

a history auf violence 
FFA


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> a history auf violence
> FFA



sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

ich glaub ich spiel lieber nicht mehr mit, die versuchung eine "abkürzung" zu nehmen war ebend schon zu groß^^
sonst verderb ich den anderen noch den spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: ach fuck. ich habs doch geahnt, dass ich den schon mal gepostet hab^^


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2009)

/bump

isn film über alcatraz


----------



## shadow24 (14. Mai 2009)

das sieht mir nach ner Dusche nach ner Einzelhaft aus...ich tippe auf Murder in the First, wo jemand wegen einem Kleindelikt nach Alcatraz kam...Kevin Bacon hat den Kleinkriminellen überzeugend gespielt.war auf alle Fälle ein sehr bewegender Film...falls er das denn sein sollte...
falls richtig ffa...


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das sieht mir nach ner Dusche nach ner Einzelhaft aus...ich tippe auf Murder in the First, wo jemand wegen einem Kleindelikt nach Alcatraz kam...Kevin Bacon hat den Kleinkriminellen überzeugend gespielt.war auf alle Fälle ein sehr bewegender Film...falls er das denn sein sollte...
> falls richtig ffa...


du hast in absolut allen punkten recht =)


----------



## Servon (16. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, aber er/sie ist verdammt kuhl!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

ist das nicht der bulle aus dem neuen star trek film, der kirk am anfang in dem oldtimer anhalten will?


----------



## jeef (16. Mai 2009)

Star Trek 11

ffa


----------



## Servon (16. Mai 2009)

Yep, das ist der Bulle aus Star Trek 11.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

näxter film



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (17. Mai 2009)

also ich habe keinen plan...


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

So ins blaue geraten würde ich sagen Ben X,oder wie der Film auch hieß,in dem es um den Skilroadsuchti ging...


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> So ins blaue geraten würde ich sagen Ben X,oder wie der Film auch hieß,in dem es um den Skilroadsuchti ging...


nein.

geht darum, dass der dunkelhaarige junge im hintergrund glaub er und der im vodergrund wären auserwählt eine alte bruderschaft zu reaktivieren.


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein.
> 
> geht darum, dass der dunkelhaarige junge im hintergrund glaub er und der im vodergrund wären auserwählt eine alte bruderschaft zu reaktivieren.



Google sagt: Bruderschaft des Bösen.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Google sagt: Bruderschaft des Bösen.


ich wollt schon nein schreien aber laut google gibts den film auch unter dem namen óÒ

ich kenn den nur als like minds - verwandte seelen

naja ur turn


----------



## Rexo (18. Mai 2009)

_*kommt noch was??ode ris das des Threads sein tot?*_


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*kommt noch was??ode ris das des Threads sein tot?*_


n bissl zeit hat medimus ja wohl zum antworten ne?


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Entschuldigt, habs nicht gesehen

Nächster Film:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Mai 2009)

ist das irgendein Dokufilm über raucher so nach der Machart von Michael Moore?...weil da "verärgerter" Raucher steht auf dem Bildchen...


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist das irgendein Dokufilm über raucher so nach der Machart von Michael Moore?...weil da "verärgerter" Raucher steht auf dem Bildchen...



Nein, ist es nicht.  Als Tipp noch ein Bild;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist eine Komödie. Man achte auf die Hersteller der Zeitung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2009)

_*Platzhalter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_


----------



## Night falls (19. Mai 2009)

Onion Movie - wollt ich eigentlich scho nach dem ersten Bild lösen habs aber vergessen :/

FFA



Rexo schrieb:


> _*Platzhalter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Um reineditieren zu verhindern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

[attachment=7653:abc.jpg]
Ist einfach, glaub ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2009)

_*Platz halter taugen nix-.- und google/wikipedia is zu langsam *_

_*edit du wahrst schnelle rund der dreck hat mein bild nich angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scary Movie 4??*_


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*Platz halter taugen nix-.- und google/wikipedia is zu langsam *_
> 
> _*edit du wahrst schnelle rund der dreck hat mein bild nich angezeigt
> 
> ...


ich würde eher 3 sagen


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich würde eher 3 sagen


Und Brille hat Recht!


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2009)

*mm stimmt 4 is der mit der krieg der welten parodie

o man da rauscht man um einen teil vorbei-.- *


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

dann ffa.
oder rexo, wenn er will^^


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2009)

[attachment=7654:gggggg.jpg]
*
musste etwas schwerer sein*


----------



## Night falls (19. Mai 2009)

Schauspieler erkennen + Google = Sex and Death 101

FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2009)

*Night du rätsel monster-.- schon ma druber nachgedacht ne quiz show zu moderieren?
z.b schlag den Raab mitzumachen?*


----------



## Night falls (19. Mai 2009)

Hab zwar ne relativ gute Allgemeinbildung, aber in Geographie und Fußballfragen versag ich kläglich und werd mich dementsprechend hüten bei Schlag den Raab mitzumachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hab zwar ne relativ gute Allgemeinbildung, aber in Geographie und Fußballfragen versag ich kläglich und werd mich dementsprechend hüten bei Schlag den Raab mitzumachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zumal der die fragen doch vorher gesteckt bekommt, anders kann ich mir manches nicht erklären^^


----------



## Medmius (20. Mai 2009)

Da niemand was postet, mache ich das mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2009)

_*Da hier ja so viel geballte film Inteligenz sitz hab ich ne kleine frage dazwischen.

ich suche einen film der so 3-D Computer animiert ist .
es geht um eine Pyramide die auf einmal uber einer stad schwebt und aus der ein Gott raus kommt der versucht eine auserfahlte zu finden um sich mit ihr Fortzupflanzen hab den namen vergessen.

kanne mier bitte eine rhelfen?
es is glaube ich ein Franzosicher film *_


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

hahaha.
genau den gleichen film hab ich auch vor 2 tagen gesucht! xD
der heisst immortal :>


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2009)

_*thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 winde den filkm klasse*_


----------



## leorc (21. Mai 2009)

@ Medimus: dein Bild sieht mir stark nach "50 ways to kill a teddy" aus


----------



## Medmius (21. Mai 2009)

leorc schrieb:


> @ Medimus: dein Bild sieht mir stark nach "50 ways to kill a teddy" aus



Ja hast Recht. Das ist es auch.  Du bist dran.

(das heisst Medmius!  warum schreibt es jeder falsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (21. Mai 2009)

nicht besonders schwer, aber hab auf die Schnelle nichts besseres gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS sry @ Medmius, hab nicht richtig hingesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (21. Mai 2009)

Ist es Mad Max?


----------



## leorc (21. Mai 2009)

Nein


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2009)

_*Konnte das ein Tremors teil sein?*_


----------



## leorc (21. Mai 2009)

Nein auch nicht


----------



## shadow24 (22. Mai 2009)

sieht für mich wie ein Film aus den 70ern aus...ein Tip wäre sicherlich hilfreich...


----------



## Gron83 (22. Mai 2009)

Ich tippe mal ganz stark auf Easy Rider. Das sieht mir nämlich nach Dennis Hopper aus.

Edit sagt: Ja, so sieht er im Film aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann reich ich schonmal ein Bild nach, dürfte auch lösbar sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (22. Mai 2009)

Jo Easy Rider ist absolut richtig


----------



## Nimmue (22. Mai 2009)

Donnie Brasco?


----------



## Gron83 (22. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Donnie Brasco?



Richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War doch zu leicht.


----------



## Nimmue (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. Mai 2009)

Kennt den keiner? ^^ Wo isn Night falls hin?
Der war vor gar ned allzulanger Zeit im Kino^^


----------



## Night falls (24. Mai 2009)

Da steigt man aus dem Auto nach einer anstrengenden Fahrt von Paris nach Wuppertal, bestellt sich was beim Chinamann und sieht sich nach dem Einschalten des PCs mit einem Hilferuf konfrontiert.

Keine Sorge, Night Falls is here to save the day!

The Unborn

FFA


----------



## Nimmue (24. Mai 2009)

Da isser wieder und natürlich wie immer mit der richtigen Antwort =)))


----------



## Rexo (25. Mai 2009)

[attachment=7728ild_1.jpg]
_*is zu einfach
edit: merke gerade das will nicht so recht mit dme bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_


----------



## Krethon (26. Mai 2009)

Vampire Hunter D


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Krethon schrieb:


> Vampire Hunter D


Neuer Film?


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

Gib ihm doch ma Zeit...


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Gib ihm doch ma Zeit...



Gut. Ich kenne das Spiel nur leider nich' und weiß nich, wie viel man da Zeit geben muss &' so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich dachte, man muss den neuen Film gleich mitposten


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

ich brauch auch erstma zeit, mir gedanken über nen neuen film zu machen... ^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> ich brauch auch erstma zeit, mir gedanken über nen neuen film zu machen... ^^




Kann man ja machen, bevor man eine Antwort postet.
Aber egal jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

nein, dein klaut evtl jemand anders den sieg^^


----------



## Krethon (26. Mai 2009)

Wollte eigentlich auf die Bestätigung warten, aber da ihr so drängt post ich das nächste Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

Krethon schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich auf die Bestätigung warten, aber da ihr so drängt post ich das nächste Bild.


Er! Ned ihr =))


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Er! Ned ihr =))




Lass mich doch :[
Ich meine, dass mir mal eine Freundin was von so einem Film erzählt hat (wenn ich das anhand eines Bildes so beurteilen kann^^), aber mir fällt der Name partout nicht ein


----------



## Geoff23 (26. Mai 2009)

Dürfte Fulltime Killer sein. Netter Film , hat mich aber sehr stark an Assassins mit Sly und Banderas erinnert. 

Falls richtig ffa


----------



## Krethon (27. Mai 2009)

jop, ist richtig


----------



## Gron83 (29. Mai 2009)

Na wenn keiner will, mach ich mal weiter. Kennt der ein oder andere bestimmt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Resevoir Dogs - Tarantino




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (29. Mai 2009)

Dürfte The One sein, oder?

Ich such schonal was neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Das kam unerwartet....


----------



## Gron83 (29. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Das kam unerwartet....


Ui warum? Den sollte man schließlich kennen, ist auch ein guter Film.


So, ist auch nicht so schwer. Mir fiel gerade nichts anderes ein, zumal es einer meiner Lieblingsfilme ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Ist das Scarlet Johanson in Die Gräfin?

Und ich dachte der Film wär unbekannt. Aber was mich eig. wundert ist das du eine Einstellung erkannt hast.


----------



## Gron83 (29. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ist das Scarlet Johanson in Die Gräfin?
> 
> Und ich dachte der Film wär unbekannt. Aber was mich eig. wundert ist das du eine Einstellung erkannt hast.



Nein, leider stimmt weder Schauspielerin noch der Film. Also Weiterrätseln.

Ach The One ist doch nicht sooo unbekannt. Naja, hab den ja auch schön öfter gesehen.
Aber man muss sagen, dass Jet Li in der Aufnahme nicht so leicht als solcher zu erkennen ist.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Ich häts nicht rausbekommen :-O


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

Das ist einfach.

Kirsten Dunst - Interview mit einem Vampir


FFA


----------



## simion (29. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (29. Mai 2009)

Tremors - Im Land der Raketenwürmer? Hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Edit sagt noch: Ich musste immer lachen, als der Wurm in die Schlucht runter fiel.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

Hehe, die Raketenwürmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (29. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hehe, die Raketenwürmer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, ein Klassiker, wenn auch nicht gerade ein Meilenstein der Filmgeschichte.
Aber für den ein oder anderen Lacher hat's gereicht.

Nagut, hab noch einen gefunden. Bin mal gespannt, ob den einer kennt. 
Ist auf jeden Fall ein wirklich grandioser Film.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Letters from Iwo Jima?


----------



## Gron83 (29. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Letters from Iwo Jima?


Leider nein, der sagt mir spontan auch gar nix.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

:-O


----------



## Night falls (30. Mai 2009)

Hmm... Windtalkers?


----------



## Gron83 (30. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hmm... Windtalkers?



Hm, dachte schon fast, wenn ich jetzt nochmal kurz reinschaue, hat es vielleicht jemand. Muss aber leider nein sagen, auch das ist die falsche Antwort. 
Ich werde mal einen winzig kleinen Tipp geben, denn den Film wird wohl nicht jeder kennen, was schade ist, da er wirklich gut ist. 2 der 3 auf dem Bild
sind die Protagonisten (wird, da sie sicher keiner kennt, nicht viel sagen, schließt zumindest aber Nicolas Cage und Co aus)
Falls es um die Mittags-/Nachmittagszeit rum noch immer keiner hat, geb ich noch einen kleinen Tipp. Soll ja auch irgendwann gelöst werden.

Edit sagt noch: Ich mag das Bild in deiner Signatur. V wie Vendetta ist auch absolut genial.

________________________________________________________________________________


Edit 2: So, da anscheinend noch keiner eine Idee hat, poste ich noch ein Bild und einen kleinen Tipp

Tipp: Es ist ein Film aus Ostasien.
Bild 2 (in der Mitte sind wieder die 2 Protagonisten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls jemand eine Lösung postet, dann bitte gedulden. Ich schau frühestens in der Nacht nochmal kurz rein, ansonsten Morgen.
Wenn derjenige der Meinung ist, es zu 100% zu haben, dann kann er ja schonmal weitermachen. Wenn es doch falsch war,
quetsch ich mich nochmal dazwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (31. Mai 2009)

Uiui, da schein ich ja einen harten Brocken vorgesetzt zu haben. Also gut, noch ein Bild und letzter kleiner Kommentar.
Wenn das nix mehr wird, dann löse ich im Laufe des Sonntags auf, bringt ja scheinbar sonst nichts.

Es geht im Film um diese beiden Brüder, die unfreiwillig in einen Krieg zwischen zwei Fronten hineingezogen werden.
Mehr kann ich nicht mehr verraten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (31. Mai 2009)

Brotherhood &#8211; Wenn Brüder aufeinander schießen müssen

FFA


----------



## Gron83 (31. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Brotherhood &#8211; Wenn Brüder aufeinander schießen müssen
> 
> FFA



Na endlich, wusste doch, dass den einer kennen muss. Ich halte mich auch mal zurück und lass einen anderen.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (31. Mai 2009)

Das sieht wie Nosferatu aus.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

jop =) du bist dran =))


----------



## Gron83 (31. Mai 2009)

Der dürfte auch bekannt sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

wuuuaahahh mir liegt der name auf der zunge


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Kingdom of Heaven?


----------



## Gron83 (31. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Kingdom of Heaven?



Richtig, du darfst.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

JA, danke =) den meinte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss ich ma wieder gucken =)


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Ok, nach dem Arathi kommt ein Bild ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Können hier nich' mal Filme kommen, die ich kenne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber den Jungen kenne ich glaube, hat der nicht mal in einem Thriller / Horrorfilm mitgespielt?


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Nö^^ In X-Men 3 D


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Nö^^ In X-Men 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Für mich ist das ein Horrorfilm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

:-O Und was ist für dich dann zB. Stephen Kings "Es"? Ein bildlich dargestellter Alptraum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

Running Scared =))


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

FRUST


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

Was erwartest du =) Da spielt Paul Walker mit!!!!!

Bild folgt


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Ich dachte bei The One sitzt ihr Stunden dran, und bei Running Scared dachte ich ich muss es aufläsen >.< Wieso zum Teufel? Kennt ihr alle Einstellungen asuwendig oder was?!


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

ma was einfaches:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (31. Mai 2009)

Sieht für mich ganz stark nach der 13te Krieger aus.
Ich sag mal ffa, weiß nicht, ob ich heut nochmal reinschaue.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

ja und bäääääh immer ffa =)


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (31. Mai 2009)

> ja und bäääääh immer ffa =)


Wollt ja, falls ich nimmer reinschauen sollte, keinen warten lassen. Kann doch noch.

Sieht aus wie Die letzte Festung mit Robert Redford. Auch ein schöner Film.


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Nope, aber der Film ist gut


----------



## Gron83 (31. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Nope, aber der Film ist gut


Hm, verdammte Axt. Aber die Szene kenn ich trotzdem. Muss mal die grauen Zellen mehr anstrengen.


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

VErdammte Axt, wtf?^^


----------



## Gron83 (31. Mai 2009)

Ah ein Licht ging auf. Könnte es etwa Flucht von Alcatraz mit Clint Eastwood sein?

Edit: Argh, zweimal daneben. War wohl ein schwaches Licht. Spiel ohne Regeln wär mir irgendwie nicht eingefallen.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

spiel ohne regeln


ffa


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Nope Gron83

riesentrolli hat aber recht


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

scheiß auf mein ffa^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (31. Mai 2009)

Hm, könnte das Der alte Mann und das Meer sein?


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

Gron83 schrieb:


> Hm, könnte das Der alte Mann und das Meer sein?


jep.
nu kannste posten^^


----------



## Gron83 (31. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jep.
> nu kannste posten^^


Schön schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Mai 2009)

from dusk till dawn 
ffa


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Endlich darf ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*nen Ast abfreu*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

kill bill 1?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kill bill 1?



Schlaues Kerlchen :]


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

sooo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (1. Juni 2009)

ist das nicht Capote?


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juni 2009)

leorc schrieb:


> ist das nicht Capote?


ja. schön dass den hier jmd kennt =)


----------



## leorc (2. Juni 2009)

oh sry total vergessen den Thread, also hier nen neues Bild


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2009)

das ist Rutger Hauer in dem Film Blade Runner. da spielte er einen durchgeknallten Androiden...
ffa


----------



## Nimmue (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geoff23 (3. Juni 2009)

dürfte misses brisby und das geheimnis von nim sein , oder so irgendwie

ich such mal ein bild - falls wer anderes eins hat kann ers gern reinstellen

edit :

So dann mal auf ein neues , hoffe es ist ned zu schwer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geoff23 (4. Juni 2009)

Dürfte scheinbar doch zu schwer gewesen sein. Die Lösung wäre "Full metal yakuza von Takashi Miike" gewesen.

Da es keiner erraten hat - FFA


----------



## Winipek (4. Juni 2009)

ooh...ich darf *freu*

[attachment=7879:imagesbuffed.jpg]


----------



## Night falls (4. Juni 2009)

Four rooms? Falls richtig - FFA


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2009)

Four Rooms


FFA


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (4. Juni 2009)

erkenn nix o.O ^^


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2009)

Das ist der Sinn, sonst wärs zu einfach.


----------



## Servon (4. Juni 2009)

Einer von den Nr 5 Filmen, vielleicht der Letzte?
Quasi "Nr 5 gibt nicht auf"

Wenn ja ffa.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2009)

Richtig


Also FFA


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juni 2009)

So,hab jetzt mal ein etwas älteren SciFi-Film reingesetzt...war damals zur Premiere im Film,bin gespannt ob das jemand rausbekommt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (5. Juni 2009)

"Das schwarze Loch"

Das war glaub ich ein Disney Film.

Der Roboter ist Maximilian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ffa


----------



## Nimmue (6. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (7. Juni 2009)

Identity - FFA ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Juni 2009)

_*Cloverfield?*_


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juni 2009)

Yo


----------



## Rexo (7. Juni 2009)

_*FFA mier fahlt nix ein*_


----------



## Gron83 (7. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

V wie Vendetta (falls richtig) ffa


----------



## Gron83 (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> V wie Vendetta (falls richtig) ffa


Ja zefix, du hättest dir ruhig ein paar Minuten Zeit lassen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stimmt natürlich.


----------



## Rexo (7. Juni 2009)

[attachment=7897:ghghhg.jpg]

*Musste nicht zu schwer sein*


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juni 2009)

puh,deutsche Liebeskomödie????ein bischen Hilfe wäre da angebracht


----------



## Rexo (8. Juni 2009)

_*is ein Französicher film

aus dem jahr 2002*_


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Vom Westen unberührt?


----------



## Rexo (8. Juni 2009)

*gebe noch einen tipp der film hat 2 namens verwante*


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2009)

deine tips scheinen nicht zu reichen


----------



## Rexo (10. Juni 2009)

_*ich löse lieber auf Pakt der druiden

FFA*_


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (26. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich Liebe diesen Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

müsste ganz einfach sein ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juni 2009)

space balls


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juni 2009)

hab endlich nen film gefunden. sollte nich zu schwer sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Juni 2009)

Vllt. Hidalgo?


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juni 2009)

nope. der film is n bissl älter.


----------



## Winipek (26. Juni 2009)

Der mit dem Wolf tanzt , eventuell..


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juni 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Der mit dem Wolf tanzt , eventuell..


nee. das is der epische höhepunkt eines nicht ganz so ernsten filmes


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2009)

erinnert mich iwie an wild wild west, als der präsident die bahnverbindung einweiht, dürfte es wohl aber eher nicht sein...


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2009)

Sehr einfach alls grosse Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Fan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Terence Hill in Mein Name ist Nobody


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Sehr einfach alls grosse Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Fan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na endlich.
dass das so lange dauert... ihr solltet euch schämen^^


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2009)

Ich muss FFA gebe da ich gleich weg muss.


----------



## leorc (28. Juni 2009)

dann poste ich doch gleich mal was


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

das 5. element ffa


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juni 2009)

here we go




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Juni 2009)

>:<


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

mahatma ghandi...
ich vermute ma ghandi, kenne sonst keinen film über ihn :\


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mahatma ghandi...
> ich vermute ma ghandi, kenne sonst keinen film über ihn :\


rischtisch

auch wenns gandhi heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rischtisch


dann nochma ffa, mir fällt nix ein >-<



riesentrolli schrieb:


> auch wenns gandhi heißt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


argh, wollte es egtl so schreiben und habs dann doch falsch hingepackt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_wahr extrem schwer ein jugendfreier bild von dem film zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel glück beim rherausfindne der lösung^^_


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juni 2009)

erst dachte ich an resident evil,aber da wäre es 1.sicher nich schwer gewesen ein jugendfreies bild zu finden und 2.war der schauspieler nicht in dem film
aber das mit der Spritze(mit dieser fluoreszierenden Flüssigkeit) kommt mir so bekannt vor,kann das aber nich mehr zuordnen.gib mal bitt ein tip...


----------



## Night falls (29. Juni 2009)

Die Spritze mit der leuchtenden Flüssigkeit existiert auch so 1 zu 1 in den Reanimator-Filmen, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass dieser Schauspieler da irgendwo mitgespielt hat... :/
Wenn ich aber raten müsste würd ich einfach auf Teil 2 tippen: "Bride of the Re-Animator"


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juni 2009)

genau Reanimator,das ist der Film den ich mit der Spritze in Verbindung bringe,aber wenn der da nicht mitgespielt hat weiss ich auch net welcher Film das ist...


----------



## Rexo (30. Juni 2009)

_Night hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is das einzige jugendfreie bild wa sich finden konnte sonst sieht man  nur leichen-.-_


----------



## Night falls (30. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat im ganz weiten Sinne sogar etwas mit dem letzten Film zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (30. Juni 2009)

Frankenstein ?^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Juni 2009)

Resident Evil?


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juni 2009)

AVP?


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2009)

sieht für mich nach einem Horrorfilm aus den 70ern aus.aber welcher....


----------



## Night falls (30. Juni 2009)

Keiner der genannten, und auch shadow liegt daneben. Der Film stammt von 1994.


----------



## Medmius (30. Juni 2009)

Ich erinnere mich sowas gesehen zu haben. Waren das nicht Mann und Frau zusammen in einem Keller oder in einer Art "Höhle"?

Dann sind glaub ich die Hauptdarsteller des Films in diese Höhle und das Paar hat sie dort eingesperrt?


----------



## Night falls (30. Juni 2009)

So in etwa ist es gelaufen... Der Film ist jedoch in mehrere Episoden unterteilt. (Und jetzt wo ich genau nachdenke, glaube ich wir hatten ihn hier sogar schonmal D


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juli 2009)

Horrorfilm in Episoden?ist das sowas wie Tales from the script,oder auf deutsch Geschichten aus der Gruft, in Kinoformat?da lief doch in den 90ern was in den Kinos...


----------



## Winipek (1. Juli 2009)

Mir fällt da nur Jeepers Creepers bei der Beschreibung ein , aber der war glaub ich nicht von 1994, der war glaub ich später


----------



## Night falls (1. Juli 2009)

Nah, die Geschichten stammen nicht direkt from the CRYPT ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), sondern aus einem sehr bekannten fiktiven Buch eines amerikanischen fantasy/horror Schriftstellers.

Der Creeper ist in der Tat erst später auf die Jagd gegangen.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juli 2009)

Jeepers Creepers war doch das mit dem Dämon der die Jugendlichen verfolgt hat.da waren die nur anfangs in der Höhle wo die ganzen Leichen in die Wände eingebaut waren,aber da wurden die nicht eingesperrt und es war kein episodenfilm...und stimmt, der war frühestens Ende der 90er rausgekommen...


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Nah, die Geschichten stammen nicht direkt from the CRYPT (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na dann kann das nur Necronomicon von H.P.Lovecraft sein...


----------



## Night falls (1. Juli 2009)

In der Tat! Dann mach mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juli 2009)

so hier das neue Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (3. Juli 2009)

Big Trouble in little China ?
gibt ja unglaublich viele Filme mit Kim Cattrall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (3. Juli 2009)

Bin mir auch zu 99% sicher, dasses Big trouble in little china ist.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2009)

Kommt da nicht sone Szene mit Ratten? Oder war das in Indiana Jones in der Kanalisation?


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2009)

sry,war bei dem Wetter das WE nicht online...natürlich hat winipek recht mit Big trouble in little china...du bist dran
und dava du meinst sicherlich Teil 3 von Indi mit den Kreuzrittern, wo die in Venedig durch die Kanalisation krabbeln und ein Brand auslösen wo dann tausende von Ratten durch die Rohre strömen...


----------



## Winipek (6. Juli 2009)

Ok ^^ Here it comes...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (6. Juli 2009)

Des müsste doch Fight Club sein... O:
Falls ja - FFA


----------



## Winipek (6. Juli 2009)

Stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (6. Juli 2009)

dann setz ich nochmal eins rein ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Juli 2009)

ferris macht blau

ffa!


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (6. Juli 2009)

Ist das Jason Statham ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Juli 2009)

Ich denke mal das is Bruce WillEs...


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

Ich geb euch keinen Tipp....noch nicht

Hoffe diesmal dauerts länger bis es jemand hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (6. Juli 2009)

der hat viel zu viele Haare für Bruce Willis...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Juli 2009)

the riot?


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> the riot?




Ätschibätsch, reingefallen!


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Juli 2009)

dacht ich mir schon :-)


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

;D 


Es ist nicht Bruce Willis


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2009)

ist echt schwer zu sagen,weil man a) den Darsteller fast gar net erkennt und b) in fast jedem Actionfilm irgendwas explodiert wo einer durch die Druckwelle durch die Gegend fliegt...von daher wäre noch ein Tip nötig...


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Juli 2009)

also irgendwie kommt mir ständig Far Cry in den sinn...da passt aber die farbe der klamotten nicht.

also ja ein tipp wär gut


----------



## Winipek (7. Juli 2009)

...also er hat nicht Jason Statham verneint!!!-Bruce schon...^^


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juli 2009)

Snatch isset nicht, oder?


----------



## Hanfgurke (7. Juli 2009)

Hach ich habs, Mullewapp!

FFA
Ironie[OFF]


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

Der Schauspieler hat den Namen eines Baumes in seinem Namen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Juli 2009)

Kiefer Sutherland?

Wenn man das Bild lange oder kurz genug anschaut könnte er es fast sein.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2009)

vielleicht ist das ja ne Szene aus dem Film "24"?...


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juli 2009)

Nah dran, aber 24 ist eine Serie


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juli 2009)

Tipp: Es ist Kiefer Sutherland und der Film leitete eine Serie ein.


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

24-The Beginn ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juli 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> 24-The Beginn ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nein


----------



## Night falls (16. Juli 2009)

24 - Der Pilotfilm?


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2009)

ist das The Sentinel-Wem kannst du trauen?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Nightfalls ist nah dran


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juli 2009)

24:Redemption


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> 24:Redemption



*nickt*


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2009)

ich hab schon sowas befürchtet  das wir jetzt hier im thread bei Serien angelangt sind.ursprünglich ging es hier mal um Kinofilme.steht zwar nicht ausdrücklich im Titel,aber bisher haben wir es geschafft nicht auf Serienfilme zu kommen,die nicht mal den Weg ins Kino gefunden haben...
ausserdem war die Aussage quatsch: 





> Tipp: Es ist Kiefer Sutherland und der Film leitete eine Serie ein.


das dieser Film eine Serie einleitete ist falsch.die Serie 24 lief schon lage davor.Redemption war nur ein zweiteiliger Serienfilm,der eine neue Staffel einleitete und nicht eine Serie....sie sind raus Hoecker...
ffa


----------



## Wowneuling (21. Juli 2009)

[attachment=8358:1.jpg]

Wenn der nicht binnen 15min erraten wird, bin ich mittelmässig enttäuscht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (21. Juli 2009)

irgendwas mit Robin Hood? oder King Arthur?

@shadow
ich dachte immer der heisst Roecker.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (21. Juli 2009)

Das Zeitalter stimmt. Sonst leider komplett daneben.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich hab schon sowas befürchtet  das wir jetzt hier im thread bei Serien angelangt sind.ursprünglich ging es hier mal um Kinofilme.steht zwar nicht ausdrücklich im Titel,aber bisher haben wir es geschafft nicht auf Serienfilme zu kommen,die nicht mal den Weg ins Kino gefunden haben...
> ausserdem war die Aussage quatsch:
> das dieser Film eine Serie einleitete ist falsch.die Serie 24 lief schon lage davor.Redemption war nur ein zweiteiliger Serienfilm,der eine neue Staffel einleitete und nicht eine Serie....sie sind raus Hoecker...
> ffa



Es tut mir Leid, aber für mich war es eben ein Film. Das er die Serie einleitet war schlecht ausgedrückt, okay sorry


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> [attachment=8358:1.jpg]
> 
> Wenn der nicht binnen 15min erraten wird, bin ich mittelmässig enttäuscht.
> 
> ...


also von den Farben des Bildes her hätte ich im allerersten Moment sogar "300" tippen können,aber der Typ stammt der Kleidung nach zu urteilen und der Uhr(?), die er in den Händen hält,aus dem Mittelalter...ich würde sogar sagen das der Typ Inquisitor ist,zumindest irgendwas mit Kirche...
den Film hab ich auf alle Fälle gesehen,aber komm da echt nicht drauf...


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> irgendwas mit Robin Hood? oder King Arthur?
> 
> @shadow
> ich dachte immer der heisst Roecker..
> ...


Der Ausdruck „Hoëcker, Sie sind raus!“ wurde in der Satiresendung Switch geprägt. Dort stellt Hoëcker einen Charakter gleichen Namens dar, der ständig im Rahmen einer Spielrunde herausgeworfen wird, weil er die Spielregeln nicht versteht. Hoëcker muss des Öfteren Witze über seine geringe Körpergröße (1,59 m[4]) und seinen spärlichen Haarwuchs einstecken, versteht es aber auch, entsprechend auszuteilen.
die zwei Punkte über dem e sollen extra nochmal darauf hinweisen das der Name Ho-ecker ausgesprochen wird und nicht als ö wie Höcker...


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2009)

Ich Tipp jetzt einfach mal ins blaue.

Der Name der Rose


----------



## Wowneuling (22. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich Tipp jetzt einfach mal ins blaue.
> 
> Der Name der Rose


Korrekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Zwei Himmelhunde auf dem Weg zur Hölle ?


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2009)

Ganz genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Okay, ich mach mal weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

lol irgendwie großartig - ich hab keine ahnung, aber wenn ichs weiß will ich ihn sehen!

ot:
is das ne mp5 mit zielfernrohr??? sachen gibts ..


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2009)

kenn ich

ist ein Jachie Chan Film

muss mal etws nachforschen


----------



## Alrix (22. Juli 2009)

New Police Story :>


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2009)

mist, zu spät

der Typ hat einfach zu viele Filme gedreht


----------



## Alrix (22. Juli 2009)

bitteschön*:

EDIT:* Falles es jemand errät, der sich 100% sicher ist, kann derjenige ruhig schonmal weitermachen, bin bis heut Abend erstmal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
A.


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juli 2009)

sieht nach nem film aus den 80ern oder 90ern aus. wahrscheinlich n film über gangs ... oder son tanzfilm ...


----------



## Alrix (22. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> sieht nach nem film aus den 80ern oder 90ern aus. wahrscheinlich n film über gangs ... oder son tanzfilm ...




Nope, ist aus diesem Jahrhundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (22. Juli 2009)

City of God

FFA


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

City of God ?

Edit: Nigh Falls war paar Sekunden schneller -.-


----------



## Alrix (22. Juli 2009)

jop


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

juchhuuu, ein ffa =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Jackie Brown

Machs doch net so offensichtlich beim nächsten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA


----------



## Rexo (22. Juli 2009)

_durfte nicht so einfach sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Machs doch net so offensichtlich beim nächsten mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dachte der film wäre net so bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Juli 2009)

_Kommt schon so schwer kanne das doch nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> lol irgendwie großartig - ich hab keine ahnung, aber wenn ichs weiß will ich ihn sehen!
> 
> ot:
> is das ne mp5 mit zielfernrohr??? sachen gibts ..


Ich glaub eher das ist ne UMP mit Zielfernrohr, aber kann das auch nicht mit Gewissheit sagen.

@Rexo: keine Ahnung, die Schauspielerin hab ich noch nie gesehn...


----------



## Fother Mucker (23. Juli 2009)

Hm das Bild kommt mir so verdammt bekannt vor...


----------



## Rexo (23. Juli 2009)

_Gebe einen kleinen tipp zum film 
Jasmine Guy(es is nich die schausspielerin auf dme bild)_


----------



## Geoff23 (24. Juli 2009)

dürfte dead like me sein, falls ich richtig liege ffa


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Na, dann mach ich mal weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. Juli 2009)

_jo Dead like me afther the dead 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

_der typ hat was von scary movie is es aus der reihe oder von dem regi?_


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Jep, die Filme haben den selben Regisseur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Juli 2009)

Little Man

FFA


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

here we go




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2009)

also das ist ja mal ein nichtssagendes Bild...ist das ein Talar was der da so übern Hemd trägt?ist das ein Messdiener?steht der vor einem Sarg?ist das so ein Aufbahrungsraum wo man Abschied nimmt?und wer soll das überhaupt sein??????????????


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Juli 2009)

Gib mal nen Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

ich geb euch einfach noch n bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2009)

also irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das das ein französischer Film ist...die Charaktere sehen europäisch aus...ist das dieser Film die Kinder von Monsieur Mathieu?


----------



## Gallowmere (29. Juli 2009)

würd ich ehrlich gesagt auch drauf tippen...ist das nicht der junge der ständig verprüglet wird?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

falsch. dann mal ein recht viel sagendes bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is auf allen bildern übrigens der selbe charakter


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2009)

bild nr. 1 ist in einer synagoge beim vorbeten
bild nr. 2 in einer jüdische schule
bild nr. 3 im haus eines intelektuellen faschisten

nun googlet um euer leben...


----------



## Night falls (30. Juli 2009)

Ist es "Der ewige Jude - Dokumentarfilm über das Weltjudentum"? :>


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2009)

was zur hölle? nein XD


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2009)

das hier nich voran geht: es ist inside a skinhead

FFA!


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay das bild ist fies, aber relativ bekannt.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2009)

ronja räubertochter von tage danielsson.

FFA!


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Richtig, obwoihl das Buch von Astrid Lindgren ist.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2009)

weshalb trotzdem jmd anders den film drehen kann...


----------



## Rexo (1. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_mir fahlt gerade nix besseres ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Asterix in Ägypten?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte nicht schummeln, ich weiß nicht wie es sonst geht?


----------



## Skatero (1. August 2009)

Kill Bill?

Wenn richtig, FFA


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> http://images.rottentomatoes.com/images/mo...l2-photo_01.jpg
> Bitte nicht schummeln, ich weiß nicht wie es sonst geht?


bild aufm rechner speichern, umbenennen und dann auf nem image hoster (außer imageshack.us!!!) hochladen.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Okay, danke. Und ja, war richtig, jetzt ist FFA


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. August 2009)

Okay, here you go:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. August 2009)

_das wahr nicht ganz korekt der name meines filkm´s

Asterix & Obelix Mission Kleopatra_


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Ja aber den Film hab ich gemeint mit 3 Monate Zeit zum Palastbauen.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. August 2009)

next friday?

wenn ja ffa


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. August 2009)

Stimmt!


----------



## Azareus One (2. August 2009)

http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/bnjdfwr/film.jpg

Was leichtes =)


----------



## LiangZhou (2. August 2009)

Full Metal Jacket?


----------



## Azareus One (2. August 2009)

Aye.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. August 2009)

Für Genrekenner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (2. August 2009)

Genrekenner? REC war super erfolgreich, populär und lief in allen Kinos. ô.o

FFA


----------



## LiangZhou (2. August 2009)

Bei uns in der Umgebung nicht :O


----------



## Rexo (3. August 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fahlt mier spontan ein_


----------



## shadow24 (3. August 2009)

der Rasenmähermann...
ffa


----------



## Skatero (6. August 2009)

So mal ein Anime...
Meiner Meinung nach ist es ziemlich einfach. Es ist ein Anime, dass man gesehen haben muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. August 2009)

Och ne, fangt bitte nicht mit diesen Animes an -.-


----------



## Night falls (6. August 2009)

> Och ne, fangt bitte nicht mit diesen Animes an -.-


qft


----------



## Bankchar (7. August 2009)

Ich seh da kein Bild ):


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2009)

tja,da der thread leider nicht: welcher *kino*film bin ich? sondern: welcher film bin ich? heisst,muss man sich leider auch mit sowas auseinandersetzen...
erschwert wird das ganze natürlich dadurch, das
1. kein Bild mehr zu sehen ist 
2. die meisten poster in diesem thread nicht das durchschnittsalter von 10-16 Jahren haben um eine Anime zu identifizieren und 
3. der Film wahrscheinlich,wie alle anderen Animes auch nie den Weg ins Kino gefunden hat und wahrscheinlich nur einer kleinen Gruppe von leuten bekannt ist,die hier im Forum sind...
von daher tendiere ich eher dazu das skatero den löst,denn selbst tips werden uns wahrscheinlich nicht weiter bringen


----------



## bkeleanor (7. August 2009)

oder du stellst einfach ein neues bild rein
ich denke da das bild jetzt nicht mehr zu sehen ist, hat er es vielleicht selbst rausgenommen?


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2009)

ok,here we go:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (7. August 2009)

Die Ritter der Kokusnuss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2009)

nein


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

1 1/2 Ritter oder wie dieser Film da heißt?


----------



## Winipek (7. August 2009)

Excalibur

FFA


----------



## Winipek (7. August 2009)

Mir ist doch noch was eingefallen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (7. August 2009)

Stadt der Engel


FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Rexo (7. August 2009)

_Hier kommt der Augen Krebs auf Zeluloid







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Night falls (7. August 2009)

Hammergeil - das ist einer der trashigsten Filme die es gibt und er heißt "Super Mario Bros.". Hat aber mit den Spielen im Grunde genommen nicht viel zu tun :>

FFA


----------



## Rexo (7. August 2009)

_Der is So Trashig das der von Boll sein konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die schausspieler bereuen es sogar da mitgespielt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.s Yoshi is da so super niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. August 2009)

Hehe, den Film hatte ich früher noch als VHS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. August 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> tja,da der thread leider nicht: welcher *kino*film bin ich? sondern: welcher film bin ich? heisst,muss man sich leider auch mit sowas auseinandersetzen...
> erschwert wird das ganze natürlich dadurch, das
> 1. kein Bild mehr zu sehen ist
> 2. die meisten poster in diesem thread nicht das durchschnittsalter von 10-16 Jahren haben um eine Anime zu identifizieren und
> ...


1. Bei mir ist der Film noch zu sehen.
2. Animes sind nicht nur für Kinder. Achja der Film ist ab 16.
3. Also wirklich schwer ist es nicht.

Es wäre Akira gewesen. (Wikipedia: Akira (Manga) und auch Kinofilm


----------



## LiangZhou (9. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. August 2009)

_Das is Angelina oder? erkenne es nich so richtig_


----------



## LiangZhou (10. August 2009)

Nö


----------



## Night falls (10. August 2009)

Da sich hier ja anscheinend nix mehr tut, lös ich halt ma auf - des ist Streetfighter Legend.

FFA


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_Hier einer der besten filme die es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wer der hauptdarsteller is muss ich wohl nich sagen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (24. August 2009)

_/push so schwer kanne das doch ehrlich nich weis :/_


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

Will auf jeden Fall den Titel wissen, da ich diesen Jacky Chan Film net erkenne, aber seine Filme immer gerne anschaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (24. August 2009)

The Legend of Drunken Master. 

FFA.


----------



## Rexo (24. August 2009)

_Jop Genialer Film ^^

oder Drunkenmaster 2 / Sie nannten ihn Knochenbrecher ^^_


----------



## riesentrolli (24. August 2009)

bei mir beißen sich ja genialer film und jackie chan n bisschen aber naja...

sollte einfach sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (24. August 2009)

Sieht sehr nach Arthur von King of Queens aus o_O


----------



## Rexo (24. August 2009)

_X-Man oder so?_


----------



## riesentrolli (24. August 2009)

nein, nein, nein.

night falls und so...


----------



## Qonix (24. August 2009)

Ian McKellen

edit: ups, nicht wer ist das sondern der Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Davinci Code


----------



## Havamal (25. August 2009)

V for Vendetta

so jetzt bin ich dran




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. August 2009)

_Der sieht so ahnlich aus Nucler aman aus Superman IV – Die Welt am Abgrund_


----------



## Hubautz (25. August 2009)

Dune - der Wüstenplanet.

FFA


----------



## Havamal (25. August 2009)

Stimmt


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. August 2009)

Here you go:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Havamal schrieb:


> V for Vendetta
> 
> so jetzt bin ich dran


Das war doch der "Präsident" (oder sowas) oder? 



Spoiler



Der, der gegen Ende des Films getötet wird?


V for Vendetta ist definitiv einer der seltsamsten Filme, die ich je gesehn hab. Ich wusste weder ob ich ihn gut noch schlecht finden soll oder was ich überhaupt darüber denken soll. Ich sass einfach nur da, hab ihn geschaut und am Ende des Films dacht ich "aha...ok..." mehr nicht. Sehr schräg!


----------



## picollo0071 (25. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das war doch der "Präsident" (oder sowas) oder?


Jo, Kanzler wars (Staatsoberhaupt halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ich fand den Film genial. Beim ersten mal dachte ich auch "aha..." Aber der Film wird bei jedem mal ansehen besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum jetzigen Bild: House of Flying Daggers?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## riesentrolli (25. August 2009)

jo der film is n bissl merkwürdig, aber imo sehr cool


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. August 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Zum jetzigen Bild: House of Flying Daggers?



Nope 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (26. August 2009)

Fearless?


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. August 2009)

Nein.


----------



## Night falls (27. August 2009)

El verboteno Königreicho!
FFA


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2009)

_/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da FFA 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## SicVenom (4. September 2009)

Team America: World Police

FFA


----------



## tear_jerker (7. September 2009)

dann mal los


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2009)

_ja toll-.- schausspieler wahren schon toll-.- das kanne genau so gut ein Wallpaper sein_


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. September 2009)

Hm, ich rate einfach mal ins blaue: Blade Runner?


----------



## tear_jerker (8. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ja toll-.- schausspieler wahren schon toll-.- das kanne genau so gut ein Wallpaper sein_


also ich möchte schon meinen das eine solche skyline einem im gedächtnis bleibt wenn man den film gesehen hat. wenn ich einen ausschnitt mit den schauspielern genommen hätte(auf den meistens harry drauf ist) dann kann man den thread auch gleich in den "wer ist es " eingliedern




Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Hm, ich rate einfach mal ins blaue: Blade Runner?


der earl hat 100 punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. September 2009)

Okay, weiter gehts:


----------



## shadow24 (9. September 2009)

ich glaub das ist der Jacki Chan Film: Rob-B-Hood...
falls richtig ffa


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. September 2009)

Stimmt genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (10. September 2009)

so mach ich mal weiter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (10. September 2009)

Constantine   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FFA


----------



## Spectrales (13. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (13. September 2009)

sweeny todd

ffa falls richtig


----------



## Spectrales (13. September 2009)

Richtig. Nächster bitte!


----------



## shadow24 (15. September 2009)

heute kommt mal ein recht schweres Bild hier rein.bin gespannt ob da jemand drauf kommt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexhex_1337 (15. September 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> heute kommt mal ein recht schweres Bild hier rein.bin gespannt ob da jemand drauf kommt:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sieht auf jeden Fall alt aus. Ist einer der Beiden ein Hauptdarsteller des Streifens?


----------



## shadow24 (15. September 2009)

beide sind die Hauptdarsteller.der Film ist aus den 80ern...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. September 2009)

"Sie Leben" bzw "They live"?

Der eine Kerl links und die Sonnenbrille erinnern mich daran.


----------



## shadow24 (16. September 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> "Sie Leben" bzw "They live"?
> 
> Der eine Kerl links und die Sonnenbrille erinnern mich daran.


genau richtig Thorrak...du bist


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. September 2009)

Unvergessliche Fimlmomente


----------



## Rexo (16. September 2009)

_ok das sieht lustig aus 

YMCA the movie  xD_


----------



## riesentrolli (16. September 2009)

zwei asse trumpfen auf.

ffa


----------



## shadow24 (16. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> zwei asse trumpfen auf.
> 
> ffa


jo,genau,den Film hab ich gerade erst letzten Monat auf Kabel 1 geshen.da haben die die ganzen Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Filme wiederholt.in den 80ern hab ich noch darüber gelacht.jetzt tat es mein kleiner Sohn
so hier könnt ihr euch erstmal dran festbeissen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. September 2009)

_Das Wunder aus der 8Strasse?_


----------



## shadow24 (17. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das Wunder aus der 8Strasse?_


nein,aber hätte man durchaus denken können.da ist was dran...
der Film hier ist ein bissel älter...


----------



## shadow24 (17. September 2009)

der Film handelt auch von Rentnern in Amerika...ist natürlich kein Dokufilm,eher sowas ins Sci-Fi-Genre hinein...


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2009)

Also dem Bild nach ist der Film wohl von lange vor meiner Zeit...welches Jahr?


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2009)

Mitte der 80er...genaues Jahr schreib ich net.ihr wollt das doch so lösen...den Tip mit den Rentnern und Sci-Fi hab ich euch doch schon gegeben.ist eigentlich schon fast die Lösung.mit den Angaben könnte man das ja schon fast ergoogeln...


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2009)

_Wen ich mir das bild so langer anschaue mekr ich ich kenne dne film iwo her :/_


----------



## shadow24 (19. September 2009)

letzter Tip:der Film hat mit Aliens und einem Swimmingpool zu tun...jetzt aber los...


----------



## moehrewinger (19. September 2009)

Cocoon oder so ähnlich, mir war da was mit Aliens im Pool bei nem Altenheim??


----------



## shadow24 (21. September 2009)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Cocoon


na also,geht doch...richtig!!!
du bist dran


----------



## moehrewinger (21. September 2009)

Mir ist nämlich noch eingefallen, das der Typ aus Police Academy mitgespielt hat.

ICH? 

Ich wußte doch die Sache hat einen Haken. Na dann:

[attachment=9068:ratmal.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (22. September 2009)

ist das Anthony Quinn?ich hätte getippt Lawrence von Arabien,aber der war doch in Farbe,während das Bild schwarz-weiss ist...


----------



## moehrewinger (22. September 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist das Anthony Quinn?ich hätte getippt Lawrence von Arabien,aber der war doch in Farbe,während das Bild schwarz-weiss ist...



Richtisch. Das Bild hab ich auf die Schnelle nur in Schwarzweiß gefunden. next


----------



## shadow24 (22. September 2009)

ok,hier ein leichteres:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (22. September 2009)

Sieht nach einer Komödie aus!


Gedanken:

Ich meine, der Hauptdarsteller ist im RL ist tot. Hier spielt er einen Sohn, dessen reicher Vater gestorben ist. Komme aber nicht mehr auf den Titel.
Liege ich komplett falsch?


----------



## shadow24 (22. September 2009)

Komödie stimmt und der eine Hauptdarsteller ist tatsächlich recht früh verstorben...
aber die Story mit Sohn eines reichen Vaters der verstorben ist stimmt nicht....es geht in dem Film mehr um eine lustige Reise zum Thanksgiving...jetzt habe ich aber auch wieder zu viel verraten...


----------



## Urengroll (22. September 2009)

Christopher Crosby Farley ist der Schauspieler?


----------



## shadow24 (22. September 2009)

nein


----------



## Hubautz (22. September 2009)

Ist das John Candy?
Der Film geht um 2 Männer, die wegen eines Schneesturms (?) zusammen reisen müssen und der eine geht demanderen tierisch auf die Nerven. Aber keine Ahnung mehr wie er heisst.

Edit: Ticket für zwei?
Falls richtig ffa


----------



## Rexo (22. September 2009)

Hab dne Film hier letztens gesehen so was von genial^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (24. September 2009)

@Hubautz:genau richtig beschrieben den Film.war ne super Komödie mit rührseligem Ende.Ticket für 2 ist auch korrekt....und stimmt:ist John Candy.super Komiker,leider viel zu früh an Herzversagen verstorben...der andere auf dem Bild(vorm Auto liegend) ist übrigens Steve Martin.einer meiner Lieblingskomiker.werden aber die Jüngeren hier wohl leider kaum noch kennen...

@Rexo:ist das ein Horrorfilm?so Endzeitmässig oder zombieartig?


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2009)

es erinnert mich irgendwie total an eine szene von dawn of the dead, aber ich glaub nich, dass es das ist >_<


----------



## Rexo (24. September 2009)

_Geb n Tipp



Ist ein Sci-Fi Film uber das Thema Ende der Welt _


----------



## Urengroll (24. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Geb n Tipp
> 
> 
> 
> Ist ein Sci-Fi Film uber das Thema Ende der Welt _




Noch einen weiteren Tip eventuell? Oder müssen wir wieder waretn, bis der Herr BimmBamm kommt?^^






Edit:

Quiet Earth - Das letzte Experiment

ALISON ROUTLEDGE ist die, auf dem Bild.

FFA^^


----------



## Rexo (24. September 2009)

_richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Urengroll (24. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nehme das FFA selber in Anspruch.

Mal etwas einfaches, für die Leute, die es kennen..............^^


----------



## Qonix (24. September 2009)

Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland

FFA


----------



## Urengroll (24. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland
> 
> FFA




du bist doch.......^^


----------



## Wowneuling (24. September 2009)

[attachment=9086:transpor...hemisson.jpg]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Das Leben der Anderen?

Sicher falsch ne^^.


----------



## shadow24 (24. September 2009)

ist das nicht Jason Statham auf dem Bild?wenn ja,dann würde ich tippen The Bankjob...


----------



## Wowneuling (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das Leben der Anderen?
> 
> Sicher falsch ne^^.


Richtig! Also weil es falsch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





shadow24 schrieb:


> ist das nicht Jason Statham auf dem Bild?wenn ja,dann würde ich tippen The Bankjob...


Richtig! Weil es richtig ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (25. September 2009)

gut,zum Wochenende kommt dann mal ein ganz leichtes Bild rein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. September 2009)

_Dungeons and Dragons??_


----------



## LordofDemons (25. September 2009)

Dragon wars?


----------



## shadow24 (25. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Dungeons and Dragons??_


richtig...du bist dran


----------



## Rexo (25. September 2009)

_Bin totaler Drachen fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is aber denke ich zu einfach 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LiangZhou (25. September 2009)

Reign of Fire

FFA


----------



## Rexo (25. September 2009)

_Ich hasse dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LiangZhou (25. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich hasse dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hab dich lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. September 2009)

Ich mach mal weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tip: Ist aus den späten 90ern und ein Remake aus dem Jahre 1961


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

Frankenstein?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2009)

sieht aus wie flubber


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. September 2009)

Sieht nicht nur so aus: Es ist Flubber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist.


----------



## Urengroll (6. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was einfaches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2009)

_Das musste einer der Bill und Ted Filme sein :/

Bill & Ted&#8217;s verrückte Reise in die Zukunft??_


----------



## Urengroll (6. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das musste einer der Bill und Ted Filme sein :/
> 
> Bill & Ted’s verrückte Reise in die Zukunft??_




korrekt du bist oder FFA nach 4 Std. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2009)

_Hier Is aber relativ einfach mir is nix anderes eingefahlen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2009)

Dogma


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2009)

marley und ich
ffa


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Oktober 2009)

ähm,soll der Schriftzug an der Brücke irgendwas über den gesuchten Film aussagen?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

mehr infos bitte


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ähm,soll der Schriftzug an der Brücke irgendwas über den gesuchten Film aussagen?


jep. sehr viel sogar.
diese brücke zu taggen ist für die protagonisten so ziemlich das größte was sie erreichen können. einer von ihnen macht das ganze dann auch um ein zeichen für seinen ermordeten freund zu setzen.

hier mal der name des urhebers des graffitis an der brücke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier die namen der 3 hauptcharaktere



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Oktober 2009)

ah,ok, dann ist das Bomb the System...
ffa


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

ich mach ma weiter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Kriegs Film mmm....

Der Soldat James Ryan
_


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kriegs Film mmm....
> 
> Der Soldat James Ryan
> _




Falsch^^


----------



## Karzaak (14. Oktober 2009)

Von den Helmen her müsste es im ersten Weltkrieg sein..

ist es vielleicht "Zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort" ?


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Leider auch falsch^^ Kleiner Tipp : Ist sehr brutal und ab 18 mein ich

Edit: Ja ist ab 18


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

Im Westen nichts neues?


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Im Westen nichts neues?


Dachte ich zuerst auch, aber der hat FSK 12 o0


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Band of Brothers?


----------



## Resch (15. Oktober 2009)

Blablub...etwas Recherche und taadaaa  "Passchendaele"

Wenns stimmt, dann hier was einfaches^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Zu einfach das ist Ritter Jamal-Eine Schwarze Komödie 

Hier Mein Film




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

Meins war trotzdem falsch wtf..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Was redest du fur einen stuss 


er hat es zwar etwas fallsch geschrieben wird aber gleich ausgesprochen das gibt dir nicht das recht dien Bild noachmal zu posten mit einem bloden kommentar 


http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q=Passchen...acc1b5359936ad4_


----------



## Resch (16. Oktober 2009)

Mh dein Bild ist schwer...hatte erst an Ghostrider gedacht (am anfang wo er noch jung war und mit seiner Freundin durchbrennen wollt), aber sieht iwie doch nicht danach aus. 

Dann dacht ich mir mh tolle brille...wie der Typ von X-Men^^ aber das solltes auch nicht sein.

Glaub den Film hab ich nicht gesehen. Tipp bitte.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Oktober 2009)

lol,x-men oder ghostrider...
das ist irgend so ein japanischer Streifen...keine Ahnung welcher,davon gibts leider zu viele


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_Japanischer Streifen is richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist die Verfilmung eines Animes die verfilmung halt sich streng an die Anime vorlage eine der wenigen verfilmungen die mir super gefahlen 

Edit:

Hier ein 2tes Bild sonst is es zu schwer .auch wne ich weis das ich mich damit sofort verate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## picollo0071 (16. Oktober 2009)

Casshern müsste das sein

FFA

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_Casshern ist richtig der Helm hat alles verraten xD _


----------



## picollo0071 (16. Oktober 2009)

So ist es, ich kenne den Film ned, aber den Helm hab ich sofort erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den rest hat ein wenig suchen ergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Resch (19. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal was neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (19. Oktober 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Contact".

Weil bald Halloween ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Oktober 2009)

ist das "Killer Clowns from outer Space"?


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Der Film is so scheisse das er wieder gut ist xD _


----------



## shadow24 (19. Oktober 2009)

jo hab mir eben einen längeren Filmausschnitt auf you tube angeschaut...also auf so skurille Ideen muss man erstmal kommen.abgefahren...


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Die Schattenspiel szene is aber nice find ich oder die mi dme Motorad ^^_


----------



## BimmBamm (19. Oktober 2009)

Es sind natürlich die unsagbar fiesen "Killer Klowns from outer space".



Rexo schrieb:


> _Der Film is so scheisse das er wieder gut ist xD _



Kulturbanause! Unter den richtigen Vorraussetzungen[1] genossen ist das ganz, ganz großes Kino!

[1] Mindestens drei alkoholisierte Halbirre in absoluter Partylaune


----------



## Resch (19. Oktober 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Kulturbanause! Unter den richtigen Vorraussetzungen[1] genossen ist das ganz, ganz großes Kino!
> 
> [1] Mindestens drei alkoholisierte Halbirre in absoluter Partylaune



Mh diese Vorrausetzungen hab ich öfters mal, glaub den muss ich mir mal besorgen^^


----------



## shadow24 (19. Oktober 2009)

kann nich anders.auch wenn es zuuuuu leicht ist,aber wenn ich von fiesen Clowns lese steht dieser hier natürlich an allererster Stelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_das is zu Leicht^^

Stephen King´s IT

FFA _


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Oktober 2009)

Next:

Tip: Fight-Club (verwendet den Tip wie ihr wollt, schlachtet ihn aus - und nein, es ist nicht Fight Club)


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_eventuel die Jury ?_


----------



## Bankchar (19. Oktober 2009)

25 Stunden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dürfte auch nicht zu schwer sein.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Oktober 2009)

mmmmh,sehr schöne Frau(sieht aus wie ne Mischung aus Angelina Jolie und "Buffy"Sarah Michelle Gellar),aber ich weiss nicht wer das ist oder welcher Film das sein könnte.brauch mehr Details...


----------



## Bankchar (20. Oktober 2009)

Tipp: Der Regisseur des Films drehte auch die Werbespots für Nespresso mit George Clooney.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Oktober 2009)

ah ok,danke,dann ist es "Rock N Rolla"
ffa muss erstmal wieder was suchen


----------



## Resch (20. Oktober 2009)

Ok dann mach ich mal wieder eins:

[attachment=9284:2008_dea...race_007.jpg]


Hrrr verdammt schöne Frau^^


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

SWAT?

oder

ähh 

Miami Vice

edit: Smokin Hot Oo


----------



## Resch (20. Oktober 2009)

Nein nichts von alle denen. 


Tipp: Es spielt ein ziemlich bekannter Glatzkopf mit und es ist nicht Vin Diesel^^

Nun sollte es relativ einfach sein.


----------



## Bankchar (20. Oktober 2009)

Death Race ? 

Wenn ja, ffa.


----------



## Resch (20. Oktober 2009)

Jap stimmt.

 FFA!

Da immer noch keiner weiter gemacht hat mach ichs mal. Einer der geilsten Filme ever, den hab ich schon mindestens 7mal gesehen. Etwa schwierig da kein Hauptdarsteller drauf ist^^

[attachment=9290:2058838_...6xUYBg__.jpg]




Nochn Tipp weils so schwer vom Bild her ist, er ist von 1998.


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2009)

Edit: falscher Thread^^


----------



## shadow24 (21. Oktober 2009)

das müsste Staatsfeind Nr 1 sein.die Szene am See wo die Kamera die Szene aufgefangen hat wo der eine Politiker(?) gekillt wird...


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2009)

Richtig, du darfst!


----------



## shadow24 (21. Oktober 2009)

ok,here it is:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Oktober 2009)

Windtalkers

FFA


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

edit: phöser zwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs mit

[attachment=9293:Movie.jpg]

? :-) evtl. einen Tick schwerer^^


----------



## Bankchar (21. Oktober 2009)

Deja vu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ffa.


----------



## Resch (22. Oktober 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Deja vu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Manmaman^^ wie schnell ihr das immer rausbekommt^^

[attachment=9304:asd.jpg]


----------



## BimmBamm (22. Oktober 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Manmaman^^ wie schnell ihr das immer rausbekommt^^



Und wir werden immer schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



> [attachment=9304:asd.jpg]



Samuel L. Jackson in "Unbreakable" - hervorragender Film! ffa!


----------



## Resch (22. Oktober 2009)

Mh irgendwie kennen alle die hier mit machen jeden Film den ich kenne^^

Jetzt mal was (glaub zumindest) schwereres^^

[attachment=9305:eee.jpg]


----------



## BimmBamm (22. Oktober 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Jetzt mal was (glaub zumindest) schwereres^^



Pfff!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> [attachment=9305:eee.jpg]



Der unsägliche "Ghost Ship" dürfte es sein. ffa.


----------



## Resch (22. Oktober 2009)

Das gibts doch nicht, du stehst aber nicht zufällig hinter mir?^^

Nu hab ich erst mal kein elan mehr^^

FFA


----------



## shadow24 (22. Oktober 2009)

mal sehen ob ihr euch auch im romantischen Teil auskennt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (22. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mal sehen ob ihr euch auch im romantischen Teil auskennt...



Nie im Leben - sonst würden wir annehmen, daß das Johnny Depp in "Don Juan de Marco" sein könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. FFA.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

mein gott bimmbamm O_o du hast bestimmt schon jeden film gesehen den es gibt....und geben wird


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Oktober 2009)

So. Mal schaun, was BimmBamm da sagt. Kennt er bestimmt auch.

Tipp: Aus diesem Jahr...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> So. Mal schaun, was BimmBamm da sagt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


chaostage. we are punks

miserabler film.

ffa.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Oktober 2009)

Öhm, nö...


Hier noch mal das Bild, muss man nicht andauernd umblättern...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2009)

es is dorfpunks.

aber bei chaostage gabs ne szene die fast genau so aussah^^

ffa.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Oktober 2009)

Nun ists richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Oktober 2009)

Wolfsblut?


----------



## jeef (26. Oktober 2009)

Das ist 100% So weit die Füße tragen!

ffa


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Oktober 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Das ist 100% So weit die Füße tragen!



Richtig, und da ffa:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Oktober 2009)

Dracula?

Falls richtig ffa


----------



## shadow24 (27. Oktober 2009)

klar,das ist Graf Vlad...du bist...


----------



## Bader1 (27. Oktober 2009)

da ffa 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (27. Oktober 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Blag gefangen in den Symmetrien Kubricks (und hat man sie einmal bemerkt, dann machen sie einen beim Ansehen verrückt, weil man - ob man will oder nicht - dauernd nach diesen Symmetrien Ausschau hält): "Shining". FFA.


----------



## Beckenblockade (29. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann löst den hier!


----------



## Davatar (29. Oktober 2009)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an einen der "Nachts im Museum"-Filme.


----------



## Beckenblockade (29. Oktober 2009)

Älter und besser.
Nehm von beidem 'ne ganze Hand voll und du kommst der richtigen Lösung näher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neuer Tipp:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim vermeintlichen Geschlechtsteil, handelt es sich um die Kreatur aus dem ersten Bild.


----------



## BimmBamm (30. Oktober 2009)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Beim vermeintlichen Geschlechtsteil, handelt es sich um die Kreatur aus dem ersten Bild.



Nu ist's klar: "Brain Damage" aka "Elmer" von "Basket Case"-Macher Frank Henenlotter. Urlange nicht mehr gesehen. ffa.


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Das Bild schaut iwie ekelhaft Pervers aus XD

Musste nicht so schwer sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Beckenblockade (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe ohne googeln keine Ahnung, welcher Teil das ist - aber Teil 4 kann ich ausschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal sehn, wer das rausbekommt...


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

_/push 

So schwer ist es nicht

Der Hauptdarstehler is Warwick Davis_


----------



## shadow24 (2. November 2009)

irgendein Teil zwischen 1 und 6 von Leprechaun....


----------



## Rexo (2. November 2009)

_Ist Teil 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is sonst zu schwer ^^ 

FFA_


----------



## Resch (2. November 2009)

Hier mal ein echt genialer Film^^

[attachment=9399:movie.jpg]


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

ahhh das ist der film mit dem typen der zu seiner internetbekanntschaft zum f**** will und dafür die karre von seinem kumpel klaut um einemal komplett durch amerika zu fahren.

mir fällt der name nicht ein


----------



## Deathstyle (3. November 2009)

Sex Drive oder Spritztour.
Echt lustiger Film :]

FFA.


----------



## shamus30 (6. November 2009)

Stimmt ist Sex Drive.


----------



## Resch (9. November 2009)

Dann mac mal jemand ein neues^^ FFA


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Was ganz Einfaches:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. November 2009)

Die Ritter der Kokosnuss

Hier wird gerade nachgeforscht ob diese Frau eine Hexe ist wenn sie genau gleich schwer ist wie eine Gans (oder sowas). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (10. November 2009)

Da du nix neues gepostet hast, mach ich das mal:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

Verrückt nach Mary?


----------



## Resch (10. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Verrückt nach Mary?




That's right, you are!


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (10. November 2009)

Indy Teil 3

FFA


----------



## Resch (11. November 2009)

Hier ein neues Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. November 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Hier ein neues Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Ermordung des Jesse James durch den Feigling blablabla?


----------



## M_of_D (12. November 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Hier ein neues Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieben / Se7en


----------



## shadow24 (12. November 2009)

na klar Seven...also Jesse James würde doch schon allein wegen dem Hochspannungsmast im Hintergrund wegfallen.der Bursche lebte doch im 19.Jahrhundert

ich setz mal zwischendurch ein neues rein,damit es weiter geht.einer der wenigen Armeefilme die ich gut finde:


edit:sorry,kann irgendwie kein bild hochladen von imageshack.da steckt irgendwie der wurm drin...
http://img-upload.net/images/img-upload.ne...-f1_2037079.jpg


----------



## samantha1980 (12. November 2009)

Neeee, ich wollte auch spielen!
Ich kann aber kein Bild sehen...kannst du nochmal versuchen dieses Bild zu hochladen?
Ich mag dieses Spiel! Es ist wie online Spiele spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Samantha


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Nimm doch statt imageshack einfach http://img-upload.net/
ne einfachere und schnellere Seite für Bilder <5MB hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehn.


----------



## shadow24 (12. November 2009)

super Davatar...mit img-upload hat es gefunzt....guter Tip...
hier nochmal das Bild:
http://img-upload.net/images/img-upload.ne...-f1_2037079.jpg


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Ok jetzt hast Dus beinahe raus. Wenn Du jetzt noch willst, dass hier ein Bild und kein Link angezeigt wird, machst Du das so:
[ img]URL[ /img]
Nur die Abstände lässt Du weg.
Raus kommt dann das da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erinnert mich an nen Film, dessen Name mir grad nicht einfällt. Aber da drin gehts um sone US-Spezialtruppe die nach Kolumbien (?) geschickt wird, um dort Drogenlabore in die Luft zu jagen. Das läuft aber ohne das Wissen der Regierung und als das dann publik wird, wird die Truppe alleine gelassen. Nur der direkte Offizier fliegt da hin und holt die überlebenden Jungs wieder raus. Ka ob das der Film ist ^^


----------



## shadow24 (12. November 2009)

ne,das verwechselst du mit dem Film "Das Kartell" mit Harrison Ford...der war auch sehr gut,hat aber mit diesem hier nix zu tun...
also dann nehm ich die Zeile nach dem hochladen und lösch den text zwischen den beiden img udn trag dafür einfach nur url ein?also mit den ganzen Klammern und Schrägstrichen


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Also Du nimmst den ganzen Link, zB: http://www.dasistblossirgendneerfundeneurl.de/Bild.jpg
vom ersten "h" bis zum letzten "g", also den ganzen Link.
Das setzt Du zwischen [ img][ /img], also so: [ img]http://www.dasistblossirgendneerfundeneurl.de/Bild.jpg[ /img], nur eben, dass Du diese Leerzeichen beim ersten Tag zwischen "[" und "i" weglässt und beim zweiten Tag zwischen "[" und "/".


----------



## sympathisant (12. November 2009)

würd mal auf "sniper" tippen.


----------



## BimmBamm (12. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der freundliche Herr rechts sieht sehr danach aus, als würde er gerade "Come on, Punk! Make my day!" artikulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Es dürfte Mr. Clint Eastwood in "Heartbreak Ridge" sein.


----------



## shadow24 (13. November 2009)

hast natürlich recht Bimmbamm...ist Clint Eastwood in Heartbreakridge als Ausbilder "Gunny Highway", der mit so coolen Zitaten wie:"Ich bin unausgeschlafen und fies.Ich Fresse grundsätzlich nur Stacheldraht und pisse Napalm..." brilliert....

@Davatar:schade,wollte das nach deiner Anleitung so machen mit dem Bild, aber da erhalte ich ne Fehlermeldung von buffed:"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (17. November 2009)

Da keiner ein neues Bild gepostet hat gibts hier ein neues von mir:

[attachment=9505:Movie.jpg]


----------



## Davatar (17. November 2009)

Ist das von dem Film, der in Mexiko spielt, in dem auch Johnny Depp mitspielt, dem dann die Augen "entfernt" werden?


----------



## Resch (17. November 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Da keiner ein neues Bild gepostet hat gibts hier ein neues von mir:
> 
> [attachment=9505:Movie.jpg]




Nein in dem Film dreht es sich um eine Familie. (Genre: Horror/Thriller)


----------



## shadow24 (17. November 2009)

verdammt das Bild kommt mir so bekannt vor.gerade wegen dieser Riesenspritze.und der Typ kommt mir auch bekannt vor.kann den aber leider nich mehr zuordnen.wo spielt denn der Film?

@Davatar:du meintest den Film:"Irgendwann in Mexico"


----------



## picollo0071 (18. November 2009)

hm,
Darkness?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Resch (18. November 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> hm,
> Darkness?
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel




Richtig. Du darfst oder FFA.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. November 2009)

FFA


----------



## Resch (19. November 2009)

Immer macht ihr FFA. Da mach ich noch einemal. Was einfaches, aber echt schönes Bild^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (19. November 2009)

Shooter

FFA

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Resch (19. November 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Shooter
> 
> FFA
> 
> Mfg Gabriel




Mach doch nich immer FFA^^


----------



## Rexo (19. November 2009)

_Etwas einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## shadow24 (19. November 2009)

ok,mach ich eins rein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. November 2009)

ok Rexo,sorry,war kurz nach dir ist dein turn


----------



## Rexo (19. November 2009)

_Ich geb n kleinen Tipp zu meinem Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HI
Wer von euch ist Windows
Hi ich bin Windows
Omg Harry Knowls trit windows in dne arsch ^^

_


----------



## picollo0071 (19. November 2009)

Wirkt wie einer dieser "Scary Movie"-Filme. 
Superhero?
Meine Frau, die Spartaner und ich?
kA was es da sonst noch so gab.

Wüsste auch ned was die leute da in der Star Wars Episode IV Müllpresser verloren haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Shadow deiner schaut aus wie The Crow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. November 2009)

Balls of Fury?


----------



## Rexo (19. November 2009)

_Nein xD

^^ George Lucas hat einen Cameo auftrit in dem Film ^^_


----------



## shadow24 (20. November 2009)

das ist der Film "Fanboys" und picco hatte recht mit "The Crow"...
somit ist jetzt ffa


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (24. November 2009)

Hot Chick – Verrückte Hühner

Und mal wieder ein einfaches:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_Brüno ??? xD _


----------



## Resch (24. November 2009)

da warste wohl zu langsam, es sei den Bruno macht ne Schießausbildung^^


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_Wer weis ^^_


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2009)

Ist das nicht dieser Film in dem Colin Pharell zu nem FBI/CIA-Agent (oder sowas) ausgebildet wird und ne Spezialausbildung bekommt, durch die er aber eigentlich gegen den Geheimdienst arbeitet statt für ihn, ohne dass er dies weiss?

Ich weiss, bin sauschlecht mit Filmnamen ^^


----------



## sympathisant (24. November 2009)

würd eher auf S.W.A.T. tippen.

und falls es richtig ist und ich heute keine zeit mehr für euch habe hier n neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




falls es falsch war. ignoriert das bild.


----------



## Resch (24. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> würd eher auf S.W.A.T. tippen.
> 
> und falls es richtig ist und ich heute keine zeit mehr für euch habe hier n neues:
> 
> ...



War richtig, es ist S.W.A.T


----------



## LiangZhou (24. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ist das nicht dieser Film in dem Colin *F*arell zu nem FBI/CIA-Agent (oder sowas) ausgebildet wird und ne Spezialausbildung bekommt, durch die er aber eigentlich gegen den Geheimdienst arbeitet statt für ihn, ohne dass er dies weiss?
> 
> Ich weiss, bin sauschlecht mit Filmnamen ^^




Wenn ich bitten darf ;D



Kan nicht erkennen ob der Mann rechts im Bild Asiate ist, wäre doch hilfreich


----------



## Beckenblockade (24. November 2009)

Feast

FFA


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_Einer meiner Personlichen Lieblings Trash Filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2009)

argh mist, den kenn ich^^
da gibts auch so ne szene, woe die mim auto losfahren wollen und die rollen da so hin und springen am (roten) auto hoch... hattest du glaub ich sogar mal in nem vid verlinkt... >_<


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gebe n kleinen Tipp 

Ist die Absolut Tödliche version von Gremlins xD 

und Leonardo Di Caprio spielt mit  aber nicht in dem gepostetet teil _


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2009)

critter heissen die viecher glaub ich. einer von den critters-filem also?!


----------



## shadow24 (25. November 2009)

ach die Critters...da war ich damals in den 80ern zur Kinopremiere drin.da fand ich ihn allerdings noch gut.selbst diesen Siegfried und Roy Verschnitt als blonden Alienjäger....da war in einem Teil DiCaprio dabei?naja,jeder hat mal klein angefangen
naja wenn wir schon bei trash Horror mit bekannten Persönlichkeiten sind dann nehm ich mal das Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith schande zu langsam.symphatisant ist dran...


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Jop ist der 2te teil im 3 Spiel Di Caprio mit.

Ich fad die Filme immer Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Shadow24 denke das is Tremors angrif der Raketenwurmer 

schlechtester trash Film aller zeiten ^^(neben Trolls)_


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alt aber gut.


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Knight rider der film(Beta Design) xD _


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2009)

LOL


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2009)

vielleicht noch ein paar hinweise.

der (film)nachname des typen, der zu sehen ist, ist auch der name des filmes. da das auto aufgrund des filmes inzwischen kultstatus hat, hat der hersteller ein sondermodell rausgebracht, dass ebenfalls diesen namen trägt. 

das sollte reichen, wenn man das auto erkannt hat.


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Sieht für mich aus wie n Gran Torino aber von Autos hab ich null Ahnung und nach Clint Eastwood sieht der Typ auch nicht aus.


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2009)

um 12 lös ich auf. hab aber noch hoffnung, dass es jemand rauskriegt. auch wenn der film von 1968 ist ... ;-)


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Aahhh Moment ist das nicht son Mafiafilm?


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2009)

es wird wärmer. obwohl um die italienischen einwohner von S.F. nicht zu schockieren, nie das wort "mafia" fällt und alle italienischen namen amerikanisiert wurden, hast du recht. ,-)


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Waaaahhh ich weiss welchen Film Du meinst und mittlerweile erkenne ich auch den Schauspieler, aber mir fällt weder der Name des Schauspielers noch der Name des Films ein :O


----------



## Whitechapel (25. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist es der Film Bullitt?!


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2009)

jepp. ein klassiker. sollte man mal gesehen haben.

es war ein ford mustang, von dem es inzwischen mehrere sondermodelle gibt, die bullitt heissen ... so. du darfst.


----------



## Whitechapel (25. November 2009)

hier mein lieblingsfilm..
hoffe er war noch nicht dran..
ist aber unwahrscheinlich bei sovielen seiten..

[attachment=9530:film.JPG]


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2009)

kevin spacey ... ne szene aus american beauty? ist zu lange her, dass ich den film gesehen habe.


----------



## Whitechapel (25. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> kevin spacey ... ne szene aus american beauty? ist zu lange her, dass ich den film gesehen habe.



jo richtig.. dann bist du wohl wieder an der reihe =)
aber cool dass du ihn sogar im profil erkannt hast..


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2009)

na er hat ja n ziemlich markantes gesicht. und ich mag seine filme bzw. filme mit ihm.

mal was ganz einfaches:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein film, den man gesehen haben muss!


----------



## Whitechapel (25. November 2009)

echt recht einfach =)
tut mir leid dass ich schonwieder antworte =D
full metal jacket


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2009)

hab kein problem damit. ,-) ich warte auf ein bild.


----------



## Whitechapel (25. November 2009)

noch einer meiner lieblingsfilme =)
[attachment=9532:asd.jpg]


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2009)

überhaupt keine idee ...


----------



## Whitechapel (25. November 2009)

Edit: Tipp gelöscht!


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2009)

oke. ich habs. aber lassen wir den anderen auch ne chance. hab den film zwar gesehen, aber nen bleibenden eindruck haben die charaktere nicht hinterlassen. und von der hauptfigur hat man ja nicht soo viel gesehen ...

würd den tip aber rausnehmen. der machts zu einfach.


----------



## Beckenblockade (25. November 2009)

Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Cloverfield. Sieht nach der Party am Anfang aus, und Sympathisants post deutet auch stark drauf hin.

FFA


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2009)

jepp. du hast recht.


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2009)

Ok hier hab ich mal was aus ner völlig anderen Sparte als das Meiste hier. Mal schaun ob das jemand kennt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_Das is einfach Davatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die fabelhafte Welt der Amélie FFA_


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2009)

Ooohhhh schade, ich war mir so sicher, die ganzen Metaller hier würden sonen Film nicht kennen ^^ aber dazu gehörst Du ja wohl anscheinend nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok nächster Film, wiedermal was richtig Einfaches, einer meiner Lieblingsfilme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_a wie hiess der Film nochmal :/

es gibt ne Szene wo der Typ ins Klo eintaucht um seine drogen raus zu hohlen und spater sieht er stoned ein totes Baby _


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2009)

Jau, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_Ja genau wusste den namen nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (26. November 2009)

easy. the big lebowski.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_Scheisse xD_


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2009)

The big Lebovski, garantiert ^^

Hier hab ich noch einen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_mm ich denke das is ne Parodie oder n Zeitreise Film :/ weil der Typ hat ne Konserven dose in der Hand

editill und Ted´s Veruckte Reise durch die zeit ??


Der Hier musste nicht so einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den mussten nur Fans erkennen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## sympathisant (26. November 2009)

erst mal meins erkennen. ihr wart zu langsam ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2009)

Monty Pythons müsste 'The Meaning of Life' sein

@ Sympi Clockwork Orange


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_Richtig Selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da sis eine der Szene die so abgefahren Sind ^^

Klick mich_


----------



## Mandolid (29. November 2009)

Da niemand was gepostet hat mache ich mal weiter






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (30. November 2009)

Das Bild hatten wir schonmal, und ich meine ich war es der es gelöst hat -> Braindead

FFA


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (1. Dezember 2009)

Das bekommt ihr raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hitman müsste das sein
FFA falls richtig


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Beckenblockade (1. Dezember 2009)

Hitman ist 100% richtig, also mach ich mal weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hmm erinnert mich an den schauspieler von freddy kruger ;/ 

kann das sein?


----------



## Beckenblockade (1. Dezember 2009)

Das kann sogar sehr gut sein, dass er es ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (1. Dezember 2009)

Dann muss es einer von diesen Filmen sein xD 


1974: Buster liebt Billie (_Buster and Billie_)
1975: Slashed Dreams
1975: Hustle (_Straßen der Nacht_)
1976: Mr. Universum (_Stay Hungry_)
1976: Der Tag der Abrechnung (_St. Ives_)
1976: A Star Is Born
1977: The Last of the Cowboys
1977: Young Joe, the Forgotten Kennedy
1977: Blutrausch (_Eaten Alive_)
1978: The Courage and the Passion
1978: The Fifth Floor
1978: Tag der Entscheidung (_Big Wednesday_)
1978: Heißes Blut (_Bloodbrothers_)
1979: The Ordeal of Patty Hearst
1979: Sie Sah Den Mörder (_Mind Over Murder_)
1981: Tot & begraben (_Dead & Buried_)
1981: Planet des Schreckens (_Galaxy of Terror_)
1982: Thou Shalt Not Kill
1982: Mysterious Two
1982: Don't Cry, It's Only Thunder
1983: Journey's End
1983: The Fighter
1983: Starflight One - Irrflug ins Weltall (_Starflight: The Plane That Couldn't Land_)
1983: V – Die außerirdischen Besucher kommen (_V_)
1983: I Want to Live
1983: Hobson's Choice
1984: Nightmare – Mörderische Träume (_A Nightmare on Elm Street_)
1985: Nightmare II – Die Rache (_A Nightmare on Elm Street, Part 2: Freddy’s Revenge_)
1986: Never Too Young to Die
1987: Nightmare 3 – Freddy Krueger lebt (_A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors_)
1987: Infidelity
1988: Nightmare on Elm Street 4 (_A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master_)
1989: Dance Macabre
1989: Nightmare on Elm Street 5 – Das Trauma (_A Nightmare on Elm Street 5: The Dream Child_)
1989: Das Phantom der Oper (_The Phantom of the Opera_)
1990: The Adventures of Ford Fairlane
1991: Freddy's Finale – Nightmare on Elm Street 6 (_Freddy’s Dead: The Final Nightmare_)
1993: Tobe Hooper's Living Nightmare (_Night Terrors_)
1994: A Perry Mason Mystery: The Case of the Lethal Lifestyle
1994: The Mangler
1994: Freddy’s New Nightmare (_Wes Craven’s New Nightmare_)
1994: Die Ärztin und der Mörder (_Mortal Fear_)
1995: In Liebe gefangen (_The Unspoken Truth_)
1996: The Vampyre Wars
1996: La Lengua asesina
1997: Starquest II
1997: Der Sieg der Zeitungsjungs (_The Paper Brigade_)
1997: Eine schrecklich nette Familie
1997: Perfect Target
1997: Wes Craven's Wishmaster
1998: Road Trip ins Chaos (_Meet the Deedles_)
1998: Dee Snider’s Strangeland (_Strangeland_)
1998: Düstere Legenden (_Urban Legend_)
1999: The Prince and the Surfer
2000: Python
2001: Windfall
2001: Charmed (_4x05 Der Sammler/Size matters_)
2002: Kako los son
2002: Cold Sweat
2002: Wish You Were Dead
2003: Freddy vs. Jason
2003: Il Ritorno di Cagliostro
2003: Nobody Knows Anything!
2004: Dubbed and Dangerous 3
2005: 2001 Maniacs
2006: Behind the Mask (_Behind the Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon_)
2006: Hatchet
2006: Heartstopper
2007: [[Black Swarm}]]
200-7: Jack Brooks: Monster Slayer
2007: Zombie Strippers
2008: Red


----------



## Beckenblockade (1. Dezember 2009)

Und nun solltest du das Feld jemandem überlassen, der ne Ahnung hat. Die Wikipedialiste der Robert Englund Filme kann ich wohl schwerlich als Antwort gelten lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Dezember 2009)

da Robert Englund nur in B-Movies mitgespielt hat,die eine Fangemeinde von umgerechnet 13 Leuten in Deutschland haben,solltest du zumindest nach 2 Tagen Wartezeit einen kleinen Tip hier reinsetzen,da ausser dir wahrscheinlich nicht viele diesen Film gesehen haben werden...


----------



## Beckenblockade (3. Dezember 2009)

Tut mir leid - hab hier länger nimmer reingeguckt.
Der Film ist Planet des Schreckens.



> da Robert Englund nur in B-Movies mitgespielt hat,die eine Fangemeinde von umgerechnet 13 Leuten in Deutschland haben,solltest du zumindest nach 2 Tagen Wartezeit einen kleinen Tip hier reinsetzen,da ausser dir wahrscheinlich nicht viele diesen Film gesehen haben werden...


Die Diskussion hatten wir zwei doch schon... Nochmal werd ich da einfach garnicht drauf eingehen - bisher haben dich härtere Nüsse ja auch echt nicht umgebracht.

FFA


----------



## Rexo (3. Dezember 2009)

_Hier meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist n Horror Film ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Beckenblockade (3. Dezember 2009)

Ist die Neuauflage vom 13ten Freitag.
FFA


----------



## Rexo (3. Dezember 2009)

_Ich Hasse dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^_


----------



## shadow24 (3. Dezember 2009)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Die Diskussion hatten wir zwei doch schon... Nochmal werd ich da einfach garnicht drauf eingehen - beim letzten Mal bist du an den härteren Nüssen ja auch nicht gestorben.


ach du warst das...hätte ich mir denken können.ok dann dieser B-Movie hier nur für dich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (3. Dezember 2009)

Jipp - das war ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem Film muss ich leider passen... Die Schauspieler kann ich leider auch nicht wirklich einem Namen zuordnen um das allmächtige Internet konsultieren zu können.
Mal ins Blaue getippt: Ist es von Park Chan-wook?

Aber man kann ja nicht alles gesehen haben - vielleicht hat ja jemand anders ihn im Regal stehen, und spätestens wenn BimmBamm auftaucht ist der Drop gelutscht. x)


----------



## LaVerne (3. Dezember 2009)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Aber man kann ja nicht alles gesehen haben - vielleicht hat ja jemand anders ihn im Regal stehen, und spätestens wenn BimmBamm auftaucht ist der Drop gelutscht. x)



Ich hab ihn nicht im Regal stehen - aber es dürfte Dolph Lundgren in "Showdown in Little Tokyo" sein. 

Mag übrigens sein, daß Englund nur eine kleine Fangemeinde in Deutschland hat - "Planet des Schreckens" ist allerdings ein kleiner B-Movie-Klassiker. Hier war er jahrelang indiziert, obwohl die FSK-Freigabe "ab 16" gelautet hatte (Warner hatte bei der Videoauswertung einfach die Kinofreigabe übernommen). Davon ab war James Cameron als Set-Designer für den Streifen verantwortlich. Zumindest ich hätte den Streifen anhand des Bildes erkannt, wenn ich hier reingeschaut hätte - und mein Filmwissen ist verglichen mit "richtigen" Experten wirklich nicht so sonderlich groß.

In den meisten Filmforen würde das folgende Bild wahrscheinlich als Beleidigung, weil viel zu einfach, gelten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (4. Dezember 2009)

in der Tat ist Planet des Schreckens selbst mir ein Begriff,aber an die Szene kann ich mich beim besten Willen nich erinnern...
Bimmbamm du bist halt Experte,ob du dich dazu zählen willst oder nicht.dazu kommt noch dein fast fotografisches Gedächtnis,dass du dich stets an die geposteten Szenen erinnern kannst.es reicht ja nicht das du den Film gesehen hast,hab ich ja auch,sondern das du die Szene erkennst und zuordnen kannst...vielleicht solltest du mit deinem Talent Geld verdienen...
genau auch mit der von mir geposteten Szene aus Showdown in little tokyo.klar kann man googeln und schauen was Lundgren für Filme gemacht hat,aber du hast die Szene ja gleich wieder richtig zuordnen können.dein Gedächtnis scheint ja gerade schon authistisch angehaucht zu sein...

bei deinem Bild tippe ich mal auf Nosferatu


----------



## Beckenblockade (4. Dezember 2009)

Das ist "ein andalusischer Hund" - um sich DARAN zu erinnern braucht mein kein eidetisches Gedächtnis...

Hab jetzt auf die Schnelle keinen auf der Hand - FFA


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Der Hier Musste gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Mussten Einige kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es n Genialer FIlm ist und er ist es wert auf DvD gekauft zu werden ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

headbangers journey
FFA^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Dezember 2009)

here we go




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (7. Dezember 2009)

Dürfte Lars von Triers Antichrist sein...
Extremer Film, der stark polarisiert.

FFA


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Dezember 2009)

is richtig.
ich kann den vorwurf der frauenfeindlichkeit übrigens nicht teilen. mag aber acuh daran liegen dass ich keine der argumentatioen kenne...


----------



## sympathisant (8. Dezember 2009)

wo bleibt das nächste bild?


----------



## shadow24 (8. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wo bleibt das nächste bild?


selber eins reinsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na gut hier ein einfaches:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (8. Dezember 2009)

ist das kim? kenn den film aber nicht.


----------



## Beckenblockade (8. Dezember 2009)

Ohne ihn gesehen zu haben würde ich mal ganz dreist auf das Remake vom Omen tippen... 
Das Jüngelchen guckt zwar eher bedröppelt als besessen, aber irgendwie könnte das Bild passen.

EDIT:
Hab den Film gegoogelt, ist zu 99% das neue Omen.

FFA


----------



## shadow24 (8. Dezember 2009)

jo,astrein erkannt...ist tatsächlich das Remake davon.das Original ist allerdings tausendmal besser.ich hatt enur den geposted un es schwerer zu machen...


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2009)

So, müsste relativ einfach sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. Dezember 2009)

Idiocracy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2009)

So jetzt bin ich echt gespannt, ob den einer erkennt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Das Ist Easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



good by lenin^^_


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2009)

Bah das hätt ich jetzt echt nicht gedacht, dass das so leicht ist.


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahr der Erste Deutsche Film den ich jemmals gesehen habe xD _


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2009)

Ok, mal was "Exotischeres":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_**Gähn**

Zu Easy mein Lieblings Film Wasabi – Ein Bulle in Japan^^_


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2009)

Das gibts doch nicht...wenn man die grössten Trash-Filme nimmt gibts bestimmt genügend Trash-Liebhaber hier, die die Filme kennen, also nimmt man mal was Anspruchsvolles und schon taucht Rexo auf, son Mist ^^


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Hier ma n Fränzosicher Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde mit den filmen erzogen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Firun (8. Dezember 2009)

LES VISITEURS (Originaltitel)
Die Besucher (1993) ? mit Jean Reno oder ?


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2009)

Gaaanz einfach, ebenfalls ein Jean Reno - Film und zwar einer der beiden, in dem sie aus dem Mittelalter in die Gegenwart reisen. Ich tippe auf "Die Besucher", also den ersten Film, der zweite wäre dann "Die Zeitritter - Auf der suche nach dem heiligen Zahn".

Jetzt greif ich mal zu den schweren Waffen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Davatar hat recht **leider**^^_


----------



## Beckenblockade (8. Dezember 2009)

Schweres Geschütz? Da Firun schneller als Davatar war, löse ich mit "Mona Lisas Lächeln" und gebe an Firun ab :>


----------



## Davatar (10. Dezember 2009)

Da Firun nicht postet und offensichtlich sogar ganz klare Frauenfilme hier als einfach gewertet werden, lass ich das mit dem schweren Geschütz sein und konzentriere mich wieder auf normale Filme, allerdings mit schweren Ausschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das mal keine Knacknuss ist, weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Dezember 2009)

Der Prinz aus Zamunda

immer gut wenn man Filme nimmt gerade im Fernsehen liefen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. Dezember 2009)

Thihihi ja ich geb ja zu hab den gestern auch geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das war natürlich nur ein Test, die wirkliche Knacknuss kommt jetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, das ist wirklich eine Knacknuss

Der ganz rechts errinnert mich an Charlie aus Santa Claus - Eine schöne Bescherung


----------



## Davatar (10. Dezember 2009)

Muarr ich wusste mit dem hab ich Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vermutlich denken alle in ne komplett falsche Richtung ^^
Nunja, ich geh jetzt mal ins Wochenende, falls bis morgen Mittag niemand rausfindet, was es ist, kann ein anderer ein Bild hier reinstellen. Ich werd dann am Montag weitere Tips geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (10. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir schon vorstellen, wie der Tipp lautet, den du geben würdest...


> "Der Film basiert auf einer Serie"


Was auch stimmt, da es sich um den Akte X Film handelt, der nebenbei gesagt mmn ein ziemlicher Reinfall war.

FFA


----------



## Davatar (12. Dezember 2009)

Tatsächlich, hätt ich nicht gedacht, dass das jemand rausfindet hier, grad eben deswegen, weil der Film im Gegensatz zur Serie so sauschlecht war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Dezember 2009)

do it!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2009)

Der Junge im gestreiften Pyjama?


falls ja, FFA, hab grad nichts bereit^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Dezember 2009)

righty-right


----------



## Trasher2109 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich mach mal weiter, wenn es niemandem etwas ausmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier ein Bild von meinem Lieblingsfilm.
Mal schaun wers rausbekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Werds wohl erst heute nachmittag auflösen können


----------



## Resch (17. Dezember 2009)

Ein Film aus der "Taxi"-Reihe? Taxi 3? Wenn ja FFA


----------



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2009)

den Wagen hatte er auch schon in Teil 1(Taxi, Taxi)....ich sag das ist der erste Teil


----------



## Trasher2109 (17. Dezember 2009)

Richtig, aber vom zweiten Teil "Taxi Taxi" wo Daniel den General zum Flug fährt.
Next pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Dezember 2009)

Trasher2109 schrieb:


> Richtig, aber vom zweiten Teil "Taxi Taxi" wo Daniel den General zum Flug fährt.
> Next pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach wo bei der Ankunft automatisch dem Fahrgast die Kotztüte in die Hand fällt und der General ausgiebig davon Gebrauch macht?

naja,hier ein neues Bild.der Hauptdarsteller ist heute den meisten nicht mehr so bekannt,aber damals Anfang/Mitte der 80er war das mein Lieblingsschauspieler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (18. Dezember 2009)

die nackte kanone!?

ist auf jeden fall Leslie Nielsen. und die schnecke neben ihm müsste dann Priscilla Presley sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Das is zu Easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Phone Booth(Nicht Auflegen! auf Deutsch)

FFA_


----------



## shadow24 (18. Dezember 2009)

ähm ist nicht die nackte Kannone ,das ist auch nicht Leslie Nielsen
da müsst ihr noch weiter raten...
und Leslie Nielsen würde ich nie zu meinen Lieblingsschauspielern zählen.eher das Gegenteil...


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Dezember 2009)

Das ist Steve Martin und ich tippe mal auf Cheaper by the dozen


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## sympathisant (18. Dezember 2009)

oke. mein fehler. ich mag beide nicht ...


----------



## shadow24 (18. Dezember 2009)

also Steve Martin ist schon mal richtig,aber cheaper by the dozen ist es nicht...
dieser Film ist doch etwas älter


----------



## Hubautz (18. Dezember 2009)

Vater der Braut? 

falls richtig ffa


----------



## shadow24 (18. Dezember 2009)

der zweite Teil um genau zu sein


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Dezember 2009)

da ffa dann mal was neues, erstmal ein hoffe nicht so leichtes bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Dezember 2009)

niemand? hätte nich gedacht, das es schwer is




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eine stufe leichter

morgen früh gibts nen noch leichteres bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Dezember 2009)

bild3

tipp imax 2009




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Habs schon nach dem ersten Bild erkanntr Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs.

FFA mier fahlt nix ein_


----------



## Tade (20. Dezember 2009)

Schon ein wenig älter...

[attachment=9655:whats_that.jpg]


----------



## Beckenblockade (22. Dezember 2009)

Müsste el Mariachi sein...

EDIT: Da ich mir recht sicher bin und der Fragesteller wohl verstorben ist, mach ich einfach mal weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT2: Es wäre Botched gewesen. FFA


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

KÖnigreich der himmel?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

nope


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

der Film spielt aber im nahen osten oder?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

nope


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

ok gib n tip ich komm absolut nicht drauf


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Januar 2010)

hm spielt in südeuropa basiert auf nem buch


----------



## shadow24 (22. Januar 2010)

mal ein Schuss ins Blaue: ist das Tintenherz?


----------



## slurm (22. Januar 2010)

eventuell "Auf Schloss Bumms klappern die Nüsse"?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Januar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mal ein Schuss ins Blaue: ist das Tintenherz?


richtig!


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

gogo neue FIlm posten!!!!


----------



## Resch (27. Januar 2010)

Da schon seit 5 Tagen kein Pic mehr gepostet wurde mach ich einfach mal weiter :-P

Und auch nicht gleich sowas schweres damits nicht wieder so lange dauert :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (27. Januar 2010)

*Lockdown – Unschuldig im Knast?*


----------



## Beckenblockade (27. Januar 2010)

16 Blöcke?


----------



## Resch (28. Januar 2010)

16 *Blocks* ist richtig^^ blöcke hört sich mal sowas von doof an xD Du darfst


----------



## Beckenblockade (28. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Januar 2010)

boah die gucken ja komisch...sollen die ihr Zimmer aufräumen?
die Lütte kommt mir allerdings sehr bekannt vor,aber kann das ganze irgendwie nich zuordnen...


----------



## Beckenblockade (28. Januar 2010)

Ich schmeiß einfach mal einen Tipp ein:
Horrorfilm von 2008


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Januar 2010)

ist es "Das Waisenhaus" ??


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

_Eventuel The Gruge 3 ??_


----------



## Beckenblockade (28. Januar 2010)

Weder noch.

Weiterer Hinweis:
Es geht um diese und andere Kinder.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

Die Beckenblockade - kein Weg zurück.


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

_Den einzigen Film dne ich mit kindenr kenne is

Das Dorf der Verdammten :/ aber d ahabne die kinder alle weisse harre_


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Januar 2010)

ist das son Zombiefilm?


----------



## shadow24 (29. Januar 2010)

irgendein remake von Kinder des Zorns?


----------



## Beckenblockade (30. Januar 2010)

Nope, es wäre "The Children" gewesen...

FFA


----------



## Fastfax (30. Januar 2010)

so sollte leicht sein - einer meiner absoluten lieblingsfilme
den anhang pls aufmachen^^


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Januar 2010)

Fastfax schrieb:


> so sollte leicht sein - einer meiner absoluten lieblingsfilme
> den anhang pls aufmachen^^



SWAT


----------



## Fastfax (31. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> SWAT



richtig 
it´s your turn


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Januar 2010)

FFA


----------



## Fastfax (1. Februar 2010)

jetz wirds bischen schwieriger (hoff ich ^.^)


----------



## Davatar (1. Februar 2010)

Ist das dieser Film mit diesem Inka-Schatz oder Azteken-Schatz oder sowas?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

das ist doch der grottenschlechte atlantis comicfilm -.-


----------



## shadow24 (1. Februar 2010)

jo würde ich auch sagenisneys Atlantis...


----------



## Fastfax (1. Februar 2010)

richtig 
LordofDemons is dran


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

das is easy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

das is easy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Februar 2010)

Zombieland ist das nicht,oder?hab den Film gesehen aber so eine Szene war da meiner Meinung nach nich drin...
bestimmt wieder einer dieser blöden Fakefilme, so wie Scary Movie oder sowas...


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

Z-land ist es nicht^^


----------



## shadow24 (1. Februar 2010)

da du den Rest meiner Antwort nicht negiert hast,nehme ich mal an das es tatsächlich einer dieser besch... Scary Movies ist,oder?oder??????


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

nein Scary Movie auch nicht 

eher richtung Z-Land wieder


----------



## Beckenblockade (1. Februar 2010)

Des müsst "Wasting away" sein...


----------



## Fastfax (3. Februar 2010)

kommt da noch irgendwann ne auflösung?


----------



## Makalvian (4. Februar 2010)

es ist Wasting away letzten 20 sek des Trailers ist die Szene

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alqJ-EfPyy4


da von Beckenblockade nix kommt wem gehören diese Augen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (4. Februar 2010)

Um das FFA nun offiziell zu machen:
Lösung -> Let the right one in

FFA


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

entschuldigt das ich nicht aufgelöst hab habs total vergessen

sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Februar 2010)

keiner ne idee? morgen ma neuen screen machn


----------



## shadow24 (8. Februar 2010)

also erst hatte ich an diese Komödie "Beim ersten mal" gedacht weil die sehr ähnlich aussehen,wie die Darsteller daraus,aber beim Bildervergleich hat sich doch rausgestellt das das nich der Film ist...ich tippe ansonsten auf irgend so eine amerikanische Teeniekomödie...wahlweise auch Horrorfilm.die Szenenbilder sind meist ziemlich identisch...


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

gabs da nicht mal son film ich glaub "Zack and Miri make a Porno" oder so :/


----------



## shadow24 (8. Februar 2010)

hehe,geil Lordi...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt,ich hab auch mal so einen abgefahrenen Filmnamen gehört,aber wieso bringst du den ausgerechnet mit dem hier in Verbindung?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Februar 2010)

es ist nicht
Zack and Miri Make a Porno




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (8. Februar 2010)

Den Ananas Express hatten wir hier in dem Thread schonmal.

FFA


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Februar 2010)

die threadsuche straft dich lügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber Pineapple Express is richtig


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Februar 2010)

da ja niemand mag leg ich nochmal eins vor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fastfax (15. Februar 2010)

gesicht oda so wäre schon nett weil das kann kein mensch erraten oO


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Februar 2010)

mmmh.keine Ahnung...vielleicht der Mann ohne Gedächtnis, weil bei so vielen Notizblöcken aufm nachttisch und dann noch aufm wecker zu schreiben "turn off alarm" ist schon mehr als merkwürdig...und der Typ sieht aus wie ne mischung aus Jet Li und Alain Delon(in jungen Jahren)...nochn Bild oder ein Tip wären nich schlecht...


----------



## Hubautz (16. Februar 2010)

Das ist Edward Norton oder?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Februar 2010)

nope nope nope und nope^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (16. Februar 2010)

Die Regeln der Gewalt, gell?

Falls richtig - FFA


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Februar 2010)

hm jo imdb sagt so heißt er auf deutsch^^

org: The Lookout


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

jut wenn FFA ist dann mach ich mal weiter

jo der film is total leicht zu erraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (17. Februar 2010)

Mh sieht nach Cool Runnings aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (17. Februar 2010)

Cloverfield
FFA



> hm jo imdb sagt so heißt er auf deutsch^^
> 
> org: The Lockout


Oh komm schon... Das Ding heißt im Original "The Lookout".


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Februar 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Oh komm schon... Das Ding heißt im Original "The Lookout".


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 merke: auch nachts filmtitel genau lesen^^ das is das prob wenn man sich online vertippt und die webseiten trotzdem den richtigen film finden. blöde autokorrektur^^

hier was einfaches:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Februar 2010)

hm das so ziemlich die einzige stelle die nicht eineindeutig ist^^
tipp: deutsch


----------



## shadow24 (19. Februar 2010)

also das der deutsch ist,hätte ich zu 99% auch vorhersagen können(1% französisch)...drama oder komödie.auf alle Fällle sieht der links so aus als ob der dem anderen schon oder gleich am Knie rumfummelt.die Schauspieler sagen mir überhaupt nix,aber der deutsche Film interessiert mich eigentlich auch net so besonders weil die einfach immer unglaublich schlecht sind(Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Februar 2010)

das täuscht der screen ist nur in nem etwas ungünstigen moment geschossen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Februar 2010)

Spielt in der DDR


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Februar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Spielt in der DDR



Ich kenn den Film. Wie hieß der nochmal^^.
Ach Mist, den haben wa in Geschichte gesehen. 
Ahhhh, jez fällt mirs ein: Das Leben der Anderen. Die observieren Leute in der DDR. Die Befragten müssen sich auf den Stuhl setzen, der dieser man da präpariert. Da ist einTuch drin. Durch den Schweiß der Leute konnten sie diese auch mti Hilfe von Hunden entd ecken, falls sie fliehen wollten.
Und am Schluss wird ne Schauspielerin (in dem Film) von nem LKW überfahren.
Und die Stasitypen spionieren eben Leute aus, ob sie irgendetwas gegen den Staat machen.
Und der Typ, der hauptsächlich observiert lässt sich ne Nutte kommen^^.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Februar 2010)

richtig^^ du darfst


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte kein Problem sein^^.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Februar 2010)

hangover ^^

edit: http://cribbster.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/the-hangover.jpg ^^ bildnamen schon verstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit2: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (24. Februar 2010)

Eagle Eye - Ausser Kontrolle oder? :>


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Februar 2010)

jaha^^


----------



## Destilatus (24. Februar 2010)

Gut dann bin ich wohl drann ... öhm 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ich denke das ist mehr als leicht :-)


----------



## shadow24 (24. Februar 2010)

das könnte der Film von Kubrick sein:"Dr. Seltsam-oder wie ich lernte die Bombe zu lieben"...


----------



## Destilatus (24. Februar 2010)

Wunderbar :-) ich sagte ja das es nicht so schwer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Februar 2010)

ok,hier das nächste Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (25. Februar 2010)

El Mariachi

edit: Falls richtig, ffa


----------



## shadow24 (25. Februar 2010)

hui,das ging ja schnell...ok ffa...


----------



## Resch (25. Februar 2010)

Nagut dann mach ich mal mit etwas einfachem weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Februar 2010)

französischer Film?


----------



## Beckenblockade (27. Februar 2010)

Huligens

EFF EFF AH


----------



## Resch (2. März 2010)

Richtisssssscccccchhh


----------



## LiangZhou (2. März 2010)

Wer den Film gesehn hat, für den ist es leicht


----------



## Beckenblockade (3. März 2010)

Doomsday.
Ich hatte die ganze Zeit nur die Story vom Film im Kopf, aber der Name wollt mir ums verrecken nicht einfallen. Aber dann is mir wieder aufgegangen, dass Rhona Mitra mitspielt und ich konnt ihn wiki'en... :>

FFA


----------



## LiangZhou (3. März 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Doomsday.
> Ich hatte die ganze Zeit nur die Story vom Film im Kopf, aber der Name wollt mir ums verrecken nicht einfallen. Aber dann is mir wieder aufgegangen, dass Rhona Mitra mitspielt und ich konnt ihn wiki'en... :>
> 
> FFA



Ach verdammt >-<


----------



## Resch (9. März 2010)

Hier ein neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (9. März 2010)

Da erkennt man aber nüscht viel oO^^


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (9. März 2010)

resident evil?? die Schauspielerin kommt mir bekannt vor^^


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (9. März 2010)

Silent Hill?


----------



## Resch (9. März 2010)

Nope noch nicht dabei^^

EIn Tipp: ihr Freund/Verlobter ist zu dem Zeitpunkt schon tot.


----------



## Resch (10. März 2010)

Ok noch ein Hinweis: Es ist ein englischer Film.


----------



## sympathisant (10. März 2010)

a perfect getaway?

sieht schon nach milla aus ...


----------



## Abrox (10. März 2010)

Könnte Kill Bill sein.

Weil ihr Freund/Verlobter wird ja in der ersten Szene erschossen.


----------



## Resch (10. März 2010)

Perfect Gateway ist doch amerikansich soweit ich mich erinnere oder?

Also es handelt sich um einen englischen Horror Film und es ist nicht_ Milla Jovovich_


----------



## shadow24 (10. März 2010)

also das Bild kenn ich irgendwoher...
fassen wir mal zusammen was wir sehen:eine Frau die in einer Zelle oder dunklen Raum sitzt, wo nur ein Lichtstrahl einfällt.ihr Gesicht ist übersät mit archaischen Zeichen.sieht fast aus wie bei Höhlenmalereien.vlt ist sie in einer Höhle...ich google mal nach englisch, höhle und verlobter...vlt ergibt das ja ein sinn...


----------



## shadow24 (10. März 2010)

mmmh...vielleicht The Descent-Höhle des Grauens?


----------



## Resch (10. März 2010)

Nein auch nicht.

Und sie sitzt in einer Mülltonne^^....so eine ungefähr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem sind das keine Zeichen sonder einfach nur Dreck/Schlamm/Dung wie auch immer xD.

Jetzt der entscheidende und alles aufklärende Tipp: Sie versteckt sich dort vor einer Bande von Jugendlichen.


----------



## Resch (11. März 2010)

Mhhh...sonst habt ihrs auch immer rausbekommen. Naja da mit hier mal jmd anderes dran kommt schreib ich jetzt einen so eindeutigen Tipp das Google euch die Antwort schon ins Gesicht wirft^^

Horror-Thriller aus Großbritannien und dem Jahre 2008. Nu solltes kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## Asayur (11. März 2010)

Eden Lake maybe?


----------



## Beckenblockade (11. März 2010)

Eden Lake könnte gut sein...
Es gibt noch andere Filme mit dem gleichen Thema - ich glaube es ist auf jeden Fall einer aus dieser "Jugendliche jagen Päärchen"-Nische.Ich komme nur leider außer bei "the strangers" auf die Namen der anderen nichtmehr - nur da wird die Hauptrolle von Liv Tyler gespielt.

EDIT: Habe die ganzen Tipps nicht gelesen - danach war natürlich schon klar, dass es so eine Jugendlichen-Geschichte ist x)


----------



## Resch (12. März 2010)

Eden Lake stimmt....aber nach den Tipps wäre es ja schlimm gewesen wenn ihr es nicht rausbekommen hättet. Aber 3 Tage hats gedauert^^

Naja Asayur du darfst


----------



## Billy Eastwood (16. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kleiner Tipp : Es ist nicht König der Löwen!


----------



## Da_Profet (16. März 2010)

watchmen?


----------



## Billy Eastwood (16. März 2010)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> watchmen?



ach man .... ja -.-

du darfst ^^


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Dadurch, dass ich letztesmal verpennt habe und da_profet dieses mal verpennt hat, mach ich einfach diesmal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (18. März 2010)

Cube
FFA


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

kleiner Tipp : 1000.000$ Kopfgeld


----------



## Beckenblockade (21. März 2010)

Smokin' Aces. Grad eben nochmal gesehen.

FFA


----------



## Da_Profet (21. März 2010)

dann mach ich mal weiter, da ich das letzte mal verpennt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (21. März 2010)

Und nächstes Mal nennst du das Bild dann nicht "die_fabelhafte_welt_der_a_5.jpg"... 
Mal abgesehen davon ist es auch so schon eindeutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Try again


----------



## Da_Profet (21. März 2010)

Oh man, an das Umbennen hab ich gar nicht gedacht. 
War halt mein erster Versuch hier.
Aber dann versuche ich das gleich nochmal und hoffentlich ist das Bild etwas schwerer.


----------



## shadow24 (22. März 2010)

in der Tat...
also da das Handy noch ne Antenne hat und das Bild auch schon etwas älter wirkt,denke ich der Film ist aus den Anfang 90ern und ich vermute das es sich um einen Krimi handelt(scheint so als hält sie gerade mit der Kanone nen Verbrecher in Schach, während sie die Polizei ruft)
vielleicht könntest du noch ein Tip geben,denn die Darstellerin kommt mir überhaupt nich bekannt vor...


----------



## Da_Profet (22. März 2010)

mhh also:
-Es ist eine Comodie, kein Krimi
-Er ist von 1994
-Die Frau ist der Bösewicht
-Sie ruft tatsächlich die Polizei (Sie ist selber Polizistin)
-Wenn ich euch ein Bild vom Hauptdarsteller zeigen würde, würdet ihr es sofort wissen (das gibts dann spätestens morgen)
Deshalb hier erstmal ein anderes Bild


----------



## shadow24 (22. März 2010)

also wenn ich das zweite Bild betrachte würde ich sagen das könnte auch die Nackte Kanone 33 1/3 sein, so bekloppt wie der Bulle da aufm Bild aussieht...


----------



## Beckenblockade (22. März 2010)

Ace Ventura
FFA


----------



## Billy Eastwood (23. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Wirklich aus einen Film? ich habe gelesen das der in echt auch so zusammengeschlagen wurde^^


----------



## LiangZhou (23. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zombieland


FFA


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (24. März 2010)

Dann mach ich weiter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (25. März 2010)

crocodile dundee in oberbayern??????sieht mir nach deutscher Komödie aus,da der linke die typische Seppellederhose trägt,dazu sehr passend ein Hawaiihemd und ein Löwen(?)zahn...das Restaurant ist auch typisch bayerisch mit dem röhrenden Hirsch aufm Bild links oben in der Ecke und den typischen Stuhlbeinen aus einem gutbürgerlichen Restaurant...die Schauspieler sagen mir gar nix,von daher nehm ich auch an das es ein deutscher Film ist...


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (25. März 2010)

*loool* nein Crocodile Dundee ist es nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Bayern klingt schon mal gut ... der Film ist übrigens von 2006.


----------



## shadow24 (26. März 2010)

dann vermute ich mal:"Wer früher stirbt ist länger tot"...falls richtig ffa


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (26. März 2010)

Jep "Wer früher stirbt ist länger tot" stimmt!

also ... FFA


----------



## Beckenblockade (26. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (27. März 2010)

1. Es handelt sich um einen italienischen Film
2. Der rechte Mann ist nicht nur der Protagonist, sondern auch ein recht bekannter Schauspieler.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. März 2010)

DellaMorte DellAmore
ffa, ich schau hier nich mehr regelmäßig rein


----------



## riesentrolli (21. April 2010)

dann mach ich halt was wenn hier so tote hose is:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. April 2010)

ist das ein Musikfilm oder nur zufällig eine Szene aus dem Film die auf einer Musikbühne spielt?


----------



## riesentrolli (21. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist das ein Musikfilm oder nur zufällig eine Szene aus dem Film die auf einer Musikbühne spielt?


musik is zwar ein zentrales thema in dem film, aber ich glaube das label musikfilm wäre zu platt und würde dem werk nicht gerecht werden.


----------



## shadow24 (21. April 2010)

mmmh,schwierig...sieht mir so nach englischen Untergrundfilm aus,aber könnte nicht sagen welcher das sein soll


----------



## riesentrolli (21. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mmmh,schwierig...sieht mir so nach englischen Untergrundfilm aus,aber könnte nicht sagen welcher das sein soll


belgisch =)


----------



## Beckenblockade (21. April 2010)

Garantiert Ex-Drummer - is zwar ne Weile her, aber zusammen mit den Tipps kanns eigentlich nur der sein... Geiler Film.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. April 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Garantiert Ex-Drummer - is zwar ne Weile her, aber zusammen mit den Tipps kanns eigentlich nur der sein... Geiler Film.


absolutely right.
your turn.


----------



## Beckenblockade (22. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Film ist zu köstlich um ihn hier nicht zu nennen...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. April 2010)

zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (22. April 2010)

Dann löse ihn doch - hat ja keinen Sinn das hier künstlich in die Länge zu ziehen... Ich denke mal so ziemlich jeder hier der nicht gerade sehr jung ist, sollte in der Lage sein das hier zu lösen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. April 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da gibts ein Film drüber?über den Batman aus den 60er Jahren????das sind doch von rechts:Joker,Catwoman,Riddler und der Pinguin...4 Erzfeinde von Batman...und definitiv aus der Serie Batman und Robin aus den 60er Jahre...hab nie gwusst das es damals ein Kinofilm dazu gab...oder ist das ne verarsche aus der heutigen Zeit?da muss ich mal googeln...


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2010)

stammt aus "watchmen" wenn ich mich nicht irre.

und wenns richtig ist hier das neue bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. April 2010)

nein hab gerade gegoogelt,es gab tatsächlich ein Film mit Adam West,dem Serienstar aus der Batmanserie...der Film hiess Batman hält die Welt in Atem...
zu geil,ob da auch die Kampfszenen wie in der Serie mit zack,knuff,peng,zosch,etc... synchronisiert wurden?????????das ist ja echt abgefahren
naja trotzdem ffa


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2010)

oke. dabei war ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass dort auch joker und catwomen persifliert wurden. :-(


----------



## shadow24 (23. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> oke. dabei war ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass dort auch joker und catwomen persifliert wurden. :-(




da wurde ja jeder superheld persifliert in watchmen...allerdings aus einem ganz anderen Superheldenuniversum...Ähnlichkeiten sind rein zufällig...

dein gepostetes Bild kenn ich definitiv.hab ich auch vor gar nich allzulanger Zeit im TV gesehen...ich glaub das war Aion oder Aeon oder so.wenn es der ist...mist muss nochmal nachschauen... 

Edit:google ist mein Freund...Aeon Flux ist es...leider muss ich nochmal ffa schreiben.bin heut total unkreativ.sorry...


----------



## schneemaus (23. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

wenn ffa, dann hier screen ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (23. April 2010)

ahm lol xD


----------



## Wattie (26. April 2010)

Die Girls von St. Trinian

weiter gehts


----------



## Beckenblockade (27. April 2010)

Napoleon Dynamite...

FFA


----------



## schneemaus (29. April 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> ahm lol xD



was solln das heißen XD dasn toller film! XD


scho wieder ffa... da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerosil (1. Mai 2010)

WTF?????
Wasn das sagt mir echt nix


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

hihi ^^

Tip: Der Film lief vorgestern auf Prosieben, aber NICHT zur Prime-Time (da läuft ja Donnerstags immo Deutschland's nächstes Topfmodell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Mai 2010)

/push tipp oder auflösen bitte


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

Da es keiner wusste.. Der Film heißt "Spy Girls" ^^


Hier ein hoffentlich etwas leichterer Film:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Mai 2010)

ein Tip wäre hilfreich


----------



## Rexo (18. Mai 2010)

_Ich bin dan ma so frei weil es scheint als hatte er das Thread vergessen 

Ich gebe einen kleinen Tipp dazu : In einer Simpsons Folge existiert eine anspielung dadrauf in der 15 Staffel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (18. Mai 2010)

Rosemarys Baby

sehr geiler Film.

ffa


----------



## schneemaus (18. Mai 2010)

1. ich bin immer noch eine sie xD
2. nich so ungeduldig leute, war n paar tage nich online...
3. das war lost and delirious *augenroll* kennt ihr denn gar keine filme?


4. neuer film... und das is jawohl sowas von einfach...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Mai 2010)

_Ich denke da das musste Konig der Lowen 1 sein bin mir nich sicher_


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2010)

Das war König der Löwen 2, is Kiara, aber is ja wumpe ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wehe irgendjemand verlangt tipps >.<


----------



## Asayur (25. Mai 2010)

O.k. Menschfeind, gib uns ja keine Tipps, auf keinen Fall und nie und nimmer!!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. Mai 2010)

keine angst mach ich schon nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich löse höchstens auf wenn niemand drauf kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (25. Mai 2010)

Umgekehrte Psychologie fails for 10 out of 10 *gg*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. Mai 2010)

ok einen tipp bekommt ihr ! 

das auf dem tisch ist ein TIGER!!!!!!!11111111111zwölf


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ok einen tipp bekommt ihr !
> 
> das auf dem tisch ist ein TIGER!!!!!!!11111111111zwölf




ach das ist ein Tiger...jo dann ist klar...das ist Avatar!!!!

falls dieser Glücksschuss sehr weit vorbei ging bitte ich um ein weiteren,aber diesmal hilfreicheren Tip...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (27. Mai 2010)

die frau ist blind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Mai 2010)

ihr seid so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch ein hinweis -> Hasenscharte >.<


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Red Dragon.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Na da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## nuriina (18. Juli 2010)

Citizen Kane? Ewig her das ich den gesehen ab, war so mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. August 2010)

citizen kane kann gut sein.
aber damits voran geht mach ich jetz einfach mal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B1-66ER (17. Oktober 2010)

Also ich beobachte das jetzt schon 'ne Zeit lang und anscheinend kommt niemand auf die Antwort.
Ich leider auch nicht ... zwei mir unbekannte Typen stehen irgendwo in der Pampas an einer Strassenkreuzung.

Da hier nix mehr weiter geht poste ich mal ein neues Bild.
Oder den Link dazu, wer will kann es anklicken und raten oder sich bei dem alten vom 20. August die Zähne weiterhin ausbeissen.

http://yfrog.com/2qpeanutfj

Dürfte nicht allzu schwer sein, auch wenn es nicht direkt eine Filmszene zeigt^^


----------



## ego1899 (21. Oktober 2010)

will nich antworten, sondern mich nur bedanken...  endlich lebt der thread wieder 
(hoffentlich!)


----------



## Dracun (25. Oktober 2010)

Watchmen ............. FFA


----------



## Resch (26. November 2010)

Dann mach ich mal weiter:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (30. November 2010)

Irgendwie kommt niemand drauf, es ist 22 Bullets

FFA


----------



## Beckenblockade (1. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Dezember 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> citizen kane kann gut sein.
> aber damits voran geht mach ich jetz einfach mal.
> 
> 
> ...


_kleine wunder in athen_ wärs gewesen



Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_adams äpfel_

screen wird editiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (2. Dezember 2010)

Dead Man?


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Dead Man?


only that!

lieblingsfilm <3


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

FFA ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (2. Dezember 2010)

The Big Labowski.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Dezember 2010)

is das geisha robot?

(einer der übelst mülligen b-movies die ich je gesehen hab. kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man mal richtig lachen will... aber vorsicht, tut auch manchmal weh beim angucken...)


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (13. Dezember 2010)

Das ist der Film mit diesen Zen-kriegern, aber ich komm nich drauf wie der heißt. Lief vor kurzem auch im TV.  Aber ich komm nich auf den Namen...


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2010)

tipp, plox =)


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

ok rätsel läuft seit über nem monat, vor fast 2 wochen fragt jemand nach nem tip aber kommt keiner, ich denke wir können was neues machen...

dürfte recht einfach sein. ich weiß die quali vom screen is mies aber vielleicht gehts ja...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NexxLoL (11. Januar 2011)

Planet der Affen? ^^


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

xD ja das wär's ne?  könnt man meinen...

nee das wär ja n bissel einfach...


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

hallo ich bin der doppelpost von ego 

(ha ha humpel )


----------



## NexxLoL (11. Januar 2011)

Hmm, hätte ja sien können^^
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich dieses Bild schon einmal gesehen hab, kann es aber nicht zuordnen :/

LG


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

ja egal dann lass es doch bleiben du hast schon meinen hubbard erraten 

bin jetzt eh of muss in 2 stunden aufstehen ^^


----------



## Hubautz (11. Januar 2011)

2001 

falls richtig ffa.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

jooa schedimmt... ich war erst dran


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2011)

Zitat:
Oh, und falls wir uns heute nicht mehr sehen:
Guten Tag, guten Abend und gute Nacht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Januar 2011)

Die Truman Show - 

FFA


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (12. Januar 2011)

Na dann poste ich mal was.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn's bis morgen keiner gelöst hat, gibt morgen ein neues Pic samt Tipp.


----------



## LiangZhou# (12. Januar 2011)

Waltz with Bashir

Der Comic war toll 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




&#8364; Sorray


----------



## painschkes (12. Januar 2011)

_Ich seh das Bild nicht _


----------



## Rexo (19. Januar 2011)

_Da nix kommt ubernehme ich mal

Der Geilste Film ever.....die Tusse antwortet mit:Es ist nicht so wie es aussieht_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. Januar 2011)

Beilight? Und der Film war nur Schrott.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Januar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Beilight? Und der Film war nur Schrott.



joa aber hallo... genauso wie alle scary movie filme die ja scheinbar aus der selben feder stammen.

kann dieses will-vulgäre gezappel eh nich ab...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2011)

Ego, du hast nicht wirklich grade Scary Movie beleidigt ?!


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2011)

_Es ist nicht Beilight.....der Film hier ist bissen blutiger xD

es spielen einige rock legenden mit_


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2011)

Selber FIlm neues Bild...
und n tipp...es is n Film um Musik




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (20. Januar 2011)

der typ auf dem bild schaut aus wie alice cooper, mh... heißt der film "_Suck"? FFA wenn richtig.

edit: keine ahnung wie der film im deutschen heißt.....
_


----------



## ego1899 (21. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ego, du hast nicht wirklich grade Scary Movie beleidigt ?!



nee hab nur die tatsache ausgesprochen das das wohl eine der miesesten filmreihen der geschichte is 

wer bei dem "humor" lchen kann hat echt keinen ^^



oder er hat das 12. lebensjahr noch nich erreicht 

da kannste mich n nen stuhl fessel, mir irgendwelche drogen verabreichen und mir alle teile am stück anzeigen und ich garantiere dir ich muss nich einmal lachen... fang wahrscheinlich eher an zu weinen


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2011)

Topperharly schrieb:


> der typ auf dem bild schaut aus wie alice cooper, mh... heißt der film "_Suck"? FFA wenn richtig.
> 
> edit: keine ahnung wie der film im deutschen heißt.....
> _



Richtig das ist Suck - Bis(s) zum Erfolg......




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wKW6MmwPlnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Resch (24. Januar 2011)

So dann mach ich mal weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Februar 2011)

RocknRolla

[attachment=11616:hurr durr.jpg]


----------



## ego1899 (4. Februar 2011)

the crypt vielleicht?

würde das bild ändern dynamische links sind mich erlaubt soweit ich weiß...


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Februar 2011)

nope falsch und ein link ist das nicht sondern das bild direkt bei buffed hochgeladen


----------



## ego1899 (5. Februar 2011)

wollt auch ma was kluges sagen./.

also nich the crypt ja?


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Februar 2011)

nein, es ist nicht the crypt ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Februar 2011)

Tipp1, der erste Teil des Filmnamens ist ein berühmter Garten
Tipp2, eine Figur des Hauptdarstellers kam aus einem kleinen gallischen dorf ^^


----------



## B1-66ER (19. Januar 2012)

Mal wieder was neues ... das letzte "Rätsel" ist ja auch schon wieder ewig her ...

Welcher Film bin ich?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipp 1: der Film spielt in drei Zeitperioden ...
Tipp 2: ein Junge und tausend Möglichkeiten ...
Tipp 3: es geht um Niemand ...

Dürfte fast zu einfach sein ...



Nachtrag 1:
Niemand brauch 30 Sekunden zum Mars ... entweder es ist doch zu schwer oder es besteht kein weiteres Interesse an diesem Thread ...

Nachtrag 2: ein Monat später ... hab die Lösung nachträglich eingefügt ... anscheinend kann dieser Thread geschlossen werden ...


----------



## FoKzT (15. Mai 2013)

Mr Nobody ?


----------

